# list your lights



## powernoodle

No need for pics. Just take a moment or three and list your lights. 

Mine:
- Arc AAA (~15, RGB, red, orange, blue, UV, CPF, currently-available flavor, DS, etc.)
- Arc AA (6, include 2x lugged)
- Arc LS (6)
- Arc LS LitFuse mod (2x)
- Arc 4+
- Peak AAA (2)
- Peak 1xCR123 7LED
- Inova X5 (2)
- Inova T4
- Inova X1 (2)
- Inova Microlight (red LED)
- Inova Microlight (white LED)
- CMG Infinity (several)
- CMG Sonic
- Nuwai Q-III (2)
- Dorcy 1AAA 1LED
- Dorcy 3AA 1LED
- Photons (several)
- Photon Proton
- Streamlight Strion
- Streamlight Stinger
- Streamlight Stinger HP head
- Streamlight PolyStinger
- Streamlight UltraStinger
- Streamlight ProPolymer 7LED (2)
- Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon (2)
- Steamlight Jr. Luxeon
- Streamlight PolyStinger C4 DS LED
- Streamlight Strion LED
- Streamlight E-flood Firebox
- Aleph 2 NG500
- Aleph 3 DB917
- Aleph CR2
- A19 Cree XR-E 1x123
- Surefire L4, Pila 168S
- Surefire G2 (3)
- Surefire 6P (3)
- Surefire U2
- Surefire X10
- Surefire 6P + (2)A19 + (2)Pila 168S + P91
- Surefire M3 + A19 + (2)Pila 168S
- Orb Raw U-bin, green tritium
- Orb Raw T-bin, blue tritium
- Mag60 (Magcharger + WA1160)
- Mag85 bi-pin WA1185, black, 9AA>3D
- Mag85 potted WA1185, black, 9AA>3D
- FM 1D Magmod potted WA1166, black, 3 Pila 168S
- FM 1D Magmod bi-pin WA1318, silver, 3 Pila 168S
- FM 2D Magmod, can't remember bulb, 6AA>3D
- Elektrolumen Tesla-6, black (3D Mag body with 6LED on 9AAA)
- Night-Ops Gladius, black (x2)
- Pelican M6 LED HA3
- HDS EDC Basic 60 
- HDS EDC U60
- Novatac 120P
- Thor 15M candlepower Cyclops, yellow
- Rechargeable 1M candlepower spotlights (several)
- Jil 1.3W Up
- Eternalight ErgoMarine
- Eternalight Derringer
- A19 Cree XR-E 1x123 Aleph GD825
- Acro X990 
- Mac's "The Torch" (black "sleeper")
- Mac's Osram Magmod (link)
- Mac's Mini-HID
- Olight Warrior R2
- Tiablo ACE
- Fenix L1P (3) 
- Fenix L2P
- Fenix L0P
- Fenix P1 (natural)
- Fenix P1 (black)
- Fenix P1D Cree (black)
- Fenix P1D Cree Q5 (natural) 
- Fenix EO
- Fenix LOD CE (x2)
- Fenix L0D Q4
- Fenix L1D CE
- Fenix L2D CE
- Fenix L2D CE Q5
- Fenix P3D Q5
- Fenix T1 
- Fenix TK10
- Fenix EO1 (multiple)
- Fenix E05, old flavor, 2014 aluminum, and 2014 stainless
- Fenix LD10 Q5
- Fenix LD20 Q5
- Fenix TK40
- Fenix PD32
- Fenix PD35 (used regularly with cone for traffic control)
- Quark 2xAA (using 18650 body)
- Quark 1xCR123
- Quark Preon (2x)
- Quark mini AA
- Quark mini CR123 (current EDC light)
- Quark 2xCR123 Turbo X with 18650
- Nitecore SRT5 (current EDC)


best regards


----------



## diggdug13

lemme see..

LionHeart #22/125 (Mr. Bulk)
LionCub #22/100 (Mr. Bulk)
LionCub BA (Mr. Bulk)
LionCub Brass (Mr. Bulk)
SuperFlashlight I proto #13 (Mr. Bulk)
SilverBird Custom build (jetts22)
TnC Lithium Lux-V #5/10
TnC Hyperlux
TnC N cell Proto #008
TnC AA
Orb CPF #008
TW4
Lambda HD III
Nano #103 (awaiting shipping)
CMG Ultra-G (countrycom) X2

That's all I can think of right now

doug


----------



## SolarFlare

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

photon III red
photon III white
Glo Toob FX red
Glo Toob FX green
Glo Toob FX blue
Peak Matterhorn SS 3 LED Ultra 
LE Katokichi Ichishiki
CPF Orb U bin
RAW U bin blue trit
RAW U bin green trit
RED RAW 190 lumen
Surefire M3
Surefire M2
Surefire L6
Surefire E1e
Surefire E2d with aleph 2x123 body
Surefire Kl4 with aleph 1x123 and two stage Mcgizmo
Surefire X200
HDS EDC U60 GT
Night Ops Gladius black
Lion Cub black
Lion Cub nat

I think theres more but I aven't got a clue where they are /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Former_Mag_User

Mine is rather short:

Arc AAA
Groovy 
LuxV Dimmable FatMag
QUAD Mag
ElektroLumens XM-3
Space Needle II
Lux3 3D Mag
Nuwai QIII
SL 4AA 7 LED
Brinkman Legend LX/Maxfire
SL 3C-XP
Lightwave 2000.


----------



## GeorgePaul

SF L4, E1L, G2
Mag AA, AAA (to be modified with Tektite LED replacement bulbs)

Be gentle. I'm a newbie.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

As of just over a year ago:

Aitec "Collimator" torches 
Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight 
Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight 
Excursion Pro 
Expedition 300 (Green) 
Expedition 300 (White) 
Expedition 50 
Trek 400 EX40 
Expedition 1900 
Exped. 1900 Ltd 
Expedition 1400 
Tektite Expedition Star 
Dorcy 8-LED 
Lightwave 3000 
Lightwave 4000 
Millennium 3 C.Guard 
Millennium 3 Military 
Novigear SL2 Flashlight 
Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight 
Super Tiger 9-LED Flashlight 
Trek 6000 EX60 
Aitec "Collimator" torches 
Arc AA Flashlight 
Arc AAA LE (PE) 
Arc AAA RGB 
Arc AAA Std. 
ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight 
Attitude 
Batonlite 
Belt Light 
Brinkmann Long Life 
Brinkmann Rebel 
C.C. Mini Trek 
CMG Bonfire Tent Light 
CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light 
CMG Infinity 
CMG Infinity Ultra 
CMG/Gerber Sonic 
Coleman Compact 3-LED Light 
Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light 
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight 
Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight 
Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight 
Dorcy Cool Blue #1 
Dorcy LS Flashlight 
eternaLight 
eternaLight Derringer 
eternaLight EliteMax 
eternaLight Elite X-Ray 
eternaLight Rave'n 
FL-04 Pocket Flashlight 
FlashLED 3 & 6 
Flashlight Tuner 
Energizer Folding Lant'n 
Inova X1 Flashlight 
PT Impact 
PT Impact II Flashlight 
LED-Club Flushlight 
LED Lenser V2 Flashlight 
"Penlite" 
LED Torch (ebay) 
Lightwave 2000 
Lightwave 2100 
Lumos LED Flashlight 
Mellert MasterLED x4 
Mini FlashLED 
Mini-Trek Flashlight 
MPTECH XP3 
MX5S Flashlight 
Nightbuster 8X 
Nightbuster Ledda 
Our Best Aluminum 
Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight 
PLW-3 (New style) 
PLW-3 (Old style) 
Quantum 2000 
CMG Reactor 
S&W Galaxy 
3-LED Saber Flashlight 
ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight 
Starlite 128 (Old) 
Starlite 213R 
Starlite 128R 
Squid Light 
Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA 
Streamlight ClipMate 
Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers 
TSI 3-Way LED Torch 
TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch 
Stylus 3 
Trek 1 
Trek 2 
Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum 
TurboSpyder 
Turtlelite 1 
Turtlelite 2 
UK eLED Flashlight 
Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight 
Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight 
ASP Aspen 
Countycomm $1 Flashlight 
CMG O4 Mini 
County Comm Super Tough Light 
CuffMate 
Princeton Tec Eclipse 
Gamma Ray 
Gemlite 
Jewel Lite LED Flashlight 
Knife Lite 
Lightwave Pocket Bright 
Litepro Kee-Biner 
Litepro Quasar 
Lithium Micro Light 
Mirage Micro Light 
Photon 2 
Photon 3 
Photon Freedom Micro Light 
Photon X-Light 
Photon Rav'n 
PT Pulsar I 
PT Pulsar II 
Energizer Pocket LED 
'Presentation UFO' 
Sapphire (Asp) 
Swiss+Tech Micro-Light 
Tag Light 
Toollogic T1 Tech Light 
UltraSLIM Disposable 
Photon X-Light Rainbow 
Small Keychain LED 
Aluminum Keychain Flashlight 
KeyLED Original 
KeyLED New 
LED Lenser V1 Moon 
LEDSupply Keychain Lantern 
NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights 
Pelican L1 
Photonenpumpe V8 
Pocketlite Auto 
Toollogic TracLite 
AK-38 LED+Laser Light 
Arc 4+ Flashlight 
Arc-LSHP w/Fraen 
Arc LS Premium 
Arc LS Prototype 
Epoch 4 
Beam-Fire Quattro 
Fliklite Flashlight 
Inova 24/7 
Inova X5 
LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight 
LED-Lenser V2 Triplex 
Pelican M6 LED Flashlight 
S175 Luxeon Flashlight 
SureFire KL1 LS Bezel 
SureFire KL2 LED Bezel 
SureFire KL3 LS Bezel 
SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel 
SureFire L1 
SureFire L5 Flashlight 
TNC Hyper Lux V 
TNC Splash Ano Flashlight 
Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight 
Superfire SF-101 Flashlight 
Supra Police Flashlight 
Acculux Rechargeable 
ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight 
Bulldog LED Flashlight 
Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light 
Free Light 
Free Light 2 
Micra Lithium 
Micro opto e-light 
Nightstar II LED Flashlight 
PAL Survival 
PAL OneStar 
Rigel Skylite Flashlight 
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight 
UView Rechargeable NUV Light 
Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light 
Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light 
385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight 
2-in-1 Money Det. 
InReTECH MC395 NUV 
Mini Detector UV 
Mini Money Checker 
Photon 3 Violet/NUV 
UView Phazer Inspection Light 
UView Rechargeable NUV Light 
UV Starlight 
UV 'UFO' type 1 
UV 'UFO' type 2 
Wilycon UV Keych. 
Wilycon UV Pen 
AB Moonbeams Nightlight 
AB UV Glo Lite Mod 
Lambda's Ill Pill mod 
Lambda's Hydra 
Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster 
Fire~Fly Flashlight 
Gentle LED Birth Light 
Illuminator HD Flashlight 
Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod 
Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit 
Alaska Illum. Legend Mod 
Double Barrel 18 
Mini Illuminator Flashlight 
Lambda Illuminator (LS) 
Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod) 
McLux LED Flashlights 
McModule PM6 Mod 
Micro Illuminator Flashlight 
Milky Candle 
Double Barrel LS Mod 
Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification 
Spider LED Bike Light Mod 
SBP (Super Baby Pin) 
Positron Laser 
Space Needle II 
Terra Destroyer 
Turbo-Mate Flashlight 
Quaggy Light 
EverLED Bulb 
Ever-Star LED Bulb 
Diamond LED Replacement Bulb 
InReTECH 2AA kits 
InReTECH HELIOS 
InReTECH MCWK White 
InReTECH Mega 6 
InReTECH Super 6 
InReTECH TriLight 
InReTECH TriLight-III 
LEDcorp PR bulb 
LEDCORP Epieon Bulb 
NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb" 
Night Pearl PR Bulb 
Pro Series 3 Bulb 
Avalanche 2 Headlamp 
Avalanche 6 Headlamp 
Black Diamond Gemini 
Black Diamond Ion 
Black Diamond Moonlight 
Dostone 5-LED Headlamp 
Energizer LED Essentials headlamp 
FrontaLED Trekker 
Fusion (LRI) 
Lightwave Illuminator. 
Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp 
Petzl Tikka 
Princeton Tec Scout 
Responder 4AA Headlamp 
Seven $1 Store Flashlights 
Bison Sportlight (2-C) 
Division 2 Responder 
Brinkmann Legend LX 
Docter Aspherilux 125 
Mag Lite (3-D) 
Mag Solitaire Flashlight 
Mini Mag (2-AA) 
Nordic 3-D 
Pelican M6 
Princeton Tec Surge 
SureFire Executive E2D Defender 
S&W Classic Combo 
SureFire A2 Aviator 
SureFire CPF-50 
SureFire E2 
SureFire Executive E2D Defender 
SureFire M2 Centurion 
TigerLight FBOP Flashlight 
Trek 200 
Trek 6000 
Trek Micralite 
UKE Mini (2-AAA) 
Light Cannon 100 HID 
Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable 
1xLED Keychain Flashlight 
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight 
Energizer Trim Flex LED 
Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights 
OMBU 5W LED Flashlight 
Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight 
"Ceemore" 12-LED Flashlight 
Lightwave Infiniton Flashlight 
Sharper Image Ear Lite 
Eveready 2D Flashlight 
"Xnova" 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight 
Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern 
Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight 
SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax 
Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight 
Vortex TC1 Flashlight 
PT Yukon HL Headlamp 
SureFire L6 Flashlight 
X8 LED Flashlight 
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer 
Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight 
McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel 
QuiqLite 
Extended LED Search Stick


----------



## Former_Mag_User

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif 

Where do I sign up to review lights? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Dynacolt

As below, not large, but I consider it to be a "select" collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Dave


----------



## kongfuchicken

Craig, two words: you win.

Here, I have:
2x Custom EL blaster TWOJ @ DB500mA& UCL/Mc27 reflector 
1x inova X5t
1x MC60/pmr& 4ah Ginseng-stick
5x SF 6P (a few with BG-3W module)
1x SF G2 with BG-3W module& UCL
1x SF 9P/clickie& SRTH XXOT 5W @ DB667mA
1x SF M2/SW02& KT2 XXOT 5W @ BB700mA
1x SN2 with Darkzero's reflector&UCL
1x photon freedom with uncut MJLED

I managed to get rid of all the rest to friends and family...


----------



## ABTOMAT

Too many!


----------



## 270winchester

Let's See:

Inova Xo3, 
Inova XO, 
Inova X1
Infinity Ultra
Infinity Ultra G(4 of them)
Mag85 with FM 3" head and pack
Mag11 in 2D form and 6 1650's
Mag138 in 4D
Mag-MR16 in 4D(shares a tube with the Mag138
Mag 2c with Gh24 
mag 6D with Gh24
Mag 3D with TWOK
Mini Mag with 5mm LED
Mini Mag with Nexgen750
COming-a MMMMag running on 14720 and a minipro
Tigerlight Gold
SF 6P, 
SF G2-BOG, 
SF 3P, 
SF A2, 
SF E1L(FB1), 
SF E2e, 
SF C3, 
SF M3T, 
SF M6.
Eternalite Ergo MArine
ORb Raw-U
EL XM3
THor(just plain stock, I like the run time that way)
Some Costco spotlight

Yeah...I *hope* that's the end of that, but who knows...


----------



## Bradlee

Not many, but:

-Inova T4
-Inova T3
-Inova x1
-Inova microlight
-Dorcy AAA
-HA III minimag
-HA III micromag w/ terralux
-SF U2 *Comming*

-Brad


----------



## Big_Ed

It would take too much time to list all 200 or so of my lights, but a few of my favorites are:
2 EternaLights
TnC Key-LUX AA 350 mA
Mag 3D modded with a Lux III by 3rd shift
Inova T3
Inova X5
Arc AAA
Arc AA
Arc LSL-P
2 or 3 Photon 2's
4 CMG Infinity Ultra's
2 Pal Lights
Zippo ZipLight (neat idea, too bad they no longer make them)
dozens of MagLites


----------



## arewethereyetdad

My lights:

*Titanium*
Lummi Orig Orb Proto
TnC 18650 V1 NB-XML
Elektro EDC-MCE-Ti
Mirage Man Fatty
Mirage Man Fatty
Mirage Man Fatty
Mirage Man Fatty
Mirage Man Fatty
McGizmo SunDrop
McGizmo AquaMule
McGizmo AquaMule
McGizmo 27LT Proto

*Brass*
DS Prometheus Delta
DS Prometheus Delta
Okluma Brass DC1
Okluma Brass DC1
Oveready BOSS 35
Oveready BOSS 70
AWE Designs STB1
Jets22 Brass Goldbird
Mr Bulk Brass LionCub
Mr Bulk Brass LionCub
TX Lumens Mechanic
McGizmo Bratguy SD
Firefly Brass Cube
Peu NEOCA Wood
ReyLight Pineapple
Peak Night Patrol
Peak McKinley
Peak McKinley
Peak Kilimanjaro
Peak Kilimanjaro

*Stainless Steel*
Lumencraft Gatlight V2
Lumencraft Gatlight V2
ReyLight Gemini SST
ReyLight Gemini SST
ReyLight Gemini SST
AWE Designs STB1
AWE Designs STB1
Xeno Cube V7
Xeno Cube V7
Xeno Cube V7
Fenix SS L1+
Fenix SS L1+
Fenix SS L1+
Fenix SS L1+
Peak Night Patrol
Peak Night Patrol

*Aluminum*
MJP Quad AA Proto
TX Lumens Mechanic
Lummi Original Orb
Mac The Torch
Elektro EDC-XML
4Sevens Atom AL
Inova T1
Inova X5
Inova X5
Inova X0
Inova X0
Inova X0


----------



## powernoodle

dang


----------



## sbebenelli

Peak AAA Lug 
SF L2
HDS EDC 42 Basic
Couple other cheapies I had before I found this place.

That's it. I'm not a collector. I just enjoy reading and seeing what's new.


----------



## Quickbeam

Craig wins? Or does he??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

A.I.T. NightStar
A.I.T. NightStar 2
AIT Nightstar CS
Abitax Tag Light
AdvancedMart 0.5 Watt 3-AAA LED
Advancedmart 0.5W Keychain
AdvancedMart 28 LED
AdvancedMart GL-11 Keychain
Advancedmart "Sapphire" 1 Watt LED
Advancedmart H-1113 12 LED Headlamp
Advancedmart FL306A 12 LED Headlamp
Advancedmart CR2 Chromed Brass 0.5W
Advancedmart CR123 Chromed Brass 0.5W
Advancedmart Ghost II
Advancedmart Quake II
Advancedmart 32 LED
Aitec Collimator Lights
Aitec Pro-Tech Lights
Aitec 6-LED Lights
Aitec Rescue Light
Aitec Mini-Light
Aitec Keychain Light
Amondotech 4 LED Diving Handtorch LD-34
Angus Noble Indium
ARC AAA Premium
Arc LS (LSH-P)
ASP Navigator Elite
Aurora 1.5 Watt
Bikelight Luxeon
Black Diamond Gemini
Black Diamond Helion
Black Diamond ION
Black Diamond Moonlight
Black Diamond NightRay
Black Diamond Polar Star
Black Diamond Supernova
Black Diamond Vectra IQ
Black Diamond Zenix IQ
Boker Minilight
Bright Star Responder 4AA
Bright Star Responder 4C
Brinkmann Legend LX
Brinkmann Maxfire LX
Brunton Firelight
BugOutGear Luxeon III LED P60 Lamp Assembly
CMG "o4"
CMG Bonfire
CMG Bonfire Blaze
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity Ultra
CMG Reactor
CMG Reactor 3
CMG Sonic
CMG/Gerber Tracer
Coast LED-Lenser 360° AAA light
Coleman Pocket Lantern
Coleman Project Light
Coleman Sentinel
Costco 2AA Luxeon LED
Dat2zip BadBoy Minimag Upgrade
Dat2zip MadMax+ Minimag Upgrade
Diamond AT3000L
Diamond AT3100L
Diamond Luxeon I and Luxeon III Maglight Replacement Bulbs
Diamond Shakelights
Diamond Camplight
Diamond Fraen Mag Replacement Module
Diamond 10X
Dorcy 1 LED Lantern
Dorcy 1 LED 1 AAA
Dorcy 3 LED 1 AA
Dorcy 4 LED 2 AA
Dorcy 8 LED 2 C
Dorcy Luxeon 3 AAA
Dorcy Luxeon 3-D
Dorcy Spyder
Elektrolumens Blaster II
Elektrolumens Elektro-Star
Elektrolumens XM-3
Energizer ArcWhite
Energizer DoubleBarrel
Energizer Folding LED
Energizer LED Headlamp
Energizer SuperBright
EssentialGear 3 Watt Luxeon 2x123A
EternaLight Marine
Eveready Economy Bright Light
EverLED
FavourLight 3 Watt Headlamp
Fliklite
Garrity Fun-Tastick
Garrity Ear-Light
Generic Coin Cell Keychain Lights
Generic ET-0100 Dynamo Powered Light
Generic Dynamo Radio Light
Generic Dynamo Pump Light
Gerber Flashflood
Gerber Hornet Flashlantern
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Gerber Inferno
Gerber LX 1.0
Gerber LX 3.0
Gerber Recon
Gerber Trio
Gerber TX 3.0
Glo-Toob FX
GoLight Epoch 4
Heliotek HTE-1 rev.2
Hubbell Lite 3003-C
In2theLight 329
In2theLight S-21
Inova 24/7
Inova Microlight
Inova X1
Inova X-5 Tactical
Inova XO
Inova XO3
Inova T1
Inova T2
Inova T3
Inova T4
InReTech 2AA White
Insite-Light Safety Marker
Keystone FlareAlert
Kriana Krill Extreme
LEDBeam 3-C
LED-Duet Headlamp
LEDtronics FlashLED
LEDtronics KeyLED
LEDtronics Mini-FlashLED
LEDtronics VestLED Safety Vest
LEDtronics PR 3-LED Bulb
LedXtreme Predator
Lightwave 2000
Lightwave 2100
Lightwave 3000
Lightwave 4000
Lightwave Illuminator
Lightwave Pocket-Bright
Litepro Quasar
Litepro Teknolite
Litepro Kee-biner
Litepro Light Rover
Litepro Spitfire I
Longbow Micra
Lumaray FL-6
Lumaray FL-12
Maglite 3D and 4D
Maglight Minimag
Maglite Rechargable System
Maglight Solitaire
Micro-Lenser
Mini "Photon-Like" keychains
Montane Squid Light
MPTech XP3
Muyan 14 LED 3xAAA light
Muyan 19 LED 3xAAA light
Muyan 21 LED 3xAAA light
MDXL 3 Watt 3xAAA
Newton 10 LED
NeoGlo Light Show Strobe
Nicco Dynamo MT-023
NightBuster AquaLED
NightBuster Clipper
NightCutter M60L
NightCutter 3C
NightCutter P20 Strategist
Night Hawk Eco Headlamp
Nite-Ize Clip-On Marker and Marker Band
Nite-Ize FlashFlight Lighted Flying Disk
Nuwai 0.5 Watt TM-310H
Nuwai 0.5 Watt TM-311H
Nuwai 0.5 Watt TM-313X
Nuwai 0.5 Watt TM-317X
Nuwai(?) CoupLED
Nuwai Luxeon I Quantum-I
Nuwai Luxeon I ALX-512L
Nuwai Luxeon I ALX-816A
Nuwai Luxeon 1 ALX-2512AA
Nuwai Luxeon 1 ALX-2611X
Nuwai Luxeon I TM-65H
Nuwai Luxeon I Headlamp HLX-712L
Nuwai Luxeon III Quantum-III
Nuwai Luxeon III ALX-032L
Nuwai Luxeon III ALX-332L
Nuwai Luxeon III TM-115X
Nuwai Luxeon III TM-301X-3
Nuwai Luxeon V ALX-053L
Nuwai Luxeon V ALX-253L
Nuwai Luxeon V ALX-352L
Nuwai Luxeon V TM-116X
Nuwai Clip-Keychain Light
Nuwai 16 LED camping lantern (JK-164C)
Nuwai 20 LED Lantern
Opalec NewBeam
Pak-Lite
PALight Survival
Peak LED Solutions Assortment
Peak LED Solutions Atlantic
Pelican M6
Pelican M6 LED
Pelican 2020 SabreLite LED
Pelican Recoil 2010
Pelican MityLite Plus 2AA LED
Pelican VB3
Petra-Tek Keychain
Petzl Duo (Duo Belt LED 8)
Petzl Myo 3
Petzl Myo 5
Petzl Myo XP
Petzl Zipka and Tikka
Petzl Zipka+ and Tikka+
Photon Microlight 2
Photon Microlight 3
Photon Freedom
PremierLight Micro PL Light
Princeton Tec - Tec 40
Princeton Tec Attitude
Princeton Tec Attitude (new body)
Princeton Tec Aurora
Princeton Tec Blast
Princeton Tec Corona
Princeton Tec Eclipse
Princeton Tec Eclipse 2
Princeton Tec EOS
Princeton Tec Impact
Princeton Tec Impact 2
Princeton Tec Impact XL
Princeton Tec Matrix 2
Princeton Tec Pilot
Princeton Tec Pulsar
Princeton Tec Pulsar 2
Princeton Tec Rage
Princeton Tec Surge
Princeton Tec Scout
Princeton Tec Yukon
Princeton Tec Yukon HL
Quiqlite
Radio Shack Fluorescent
Rayovac AdventureLite Headlamp
Sino Union Starlight
Skylight Solar
Skylight Comfort
Streamlight 3C-XP
Streamlight Argo
Streamlight Argo HP
Streamlight BatonLite
Streamlight Clipmate
Streamlight JR Luxeon
Streamlight Key-Mate
Streamlight NightFighter 2
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA LED
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA
Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon
Streamlight Scorpion
Streamlight Scorpion LED
Streamlight Septor
Streamlight Stinger
Streamlight Strion
Streamlight Stylus
Streamlight Tactical TL-2
Streamlight Tactical TL-2 LED
Streamlight Tactical TL-2 LED Gen 2
Streamlight Tactical TL-3
Streamlight Tactical TL-3 LED
Streamlight TaskLight Luxeon
Streamlight Tasklight 2L
Streamlight Trident
Streamlight TwinTasks
Surefire 10X Dominator
Surefire A2 Aviator
Surefire C2 Centurion
Surefire E1e
Surefire E2
Surefire E2d Executive Defender
Surefire G2
Surefire KL1 Module
Surefire KL3 Module
Surefire L1 Digital Lumamax gen 2
Surefire L2 Digital Lumamax
Surefire L4 Digital Lumamax
Surefire L5 Digital Lumamax
Surefire M2 Millennium
Surefire M3 Millennium Combat
Surefire U2 Digital Ultra
Swiss Light Solar
Swiss-Tech Micro-Light
Swiss Tech Micro-Pro
Synergy Design Group TurboFlare 360
Tektite Excursion LS4
Tektite Expedition 1400
Tektite Expedition 300
Tektite Expedition Star
Tektite Knifelite
Tektite LPR-3 Luxeon Bulb
Tektite Tekna Splash-Lite
Tektite Trek 4
Tektite Trek Lithium
Tektite Splash-Lite LS
Tektite LS-223
TerraLUX LED Bulbs
Terralux MaxStar2 TLE-6
TerraLUX MiniSTAR2 TLE-5
TerraLUX MiniSTAR1 TLE-4
TigerLight Gold
Titan Tec Metal Keychain Light
Tool Logic Trac-Lite
ToolLogic Tech Light
TV Products 6 LED Solar recharged torch
UK 2 AAA eLED
UK 4AA eLED
UK 2AA
UK 2L
UK 4AA
UK 4AA Rechargeable
UK Light Cannon 100
UK Sunlight C8
UK Sunlight C4 eLED
UK Sunlight C8 eLED
Ultra-Bright Clip Light
Unknown 34 LED 110V replacement bulb
Unknown "Police" xenon
Vector 1M CP Spotlight
Vector 2-Way Flashlight
Vector Slimlight LED/CCFT
Vital Gear F2
Vortex TC-1
Vortex KC-1
Wolf 9 LED Light
XenErgy 3-in-1
Xtreme Lite 4-C
Xtreme Lite Dive Light

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

OK, he probably does win, since he only listed 1 year of lights and I listed about 4 years worth, and a few are in the list that I don't have anymore...

And believe me, you really DON'T want to sign up to be a reviewer... Can anyone spare me some of their free time? Anyone? Anyone? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Da-yam Gomer! Hoo dog, that's one mighty sweet list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## 270winchester

Dang it....I need find a way to construct a review website myself...these reviewers are slaughtering us over here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## greg_in_canada

Don't forget to list your home address and when
you'll be out of the house too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

All my significant lights are in my sig, with the
exception of my Arc AAA-P.

Greg


----------



## jeffb

LionCub Brass
LionCub Bare Al (2)
LionCub HaNat CPF
LionCub Black CPF
LionHeart Bare Al
LionHeart HaNat
LionHeart Black CPF
Mr. Bulk VIP
Mr. Bulk Baby Pin
McLux PD Black
McLux PD Bare Al
Aleph 1 Bare Al, modded by Chop
Aleph 1 Black
Aleph 2 HaNat w/tritium by McGizmo
Aleph 2 HaNat CR2
Aleph 2 HaNat 1.5
Aleph 3 Black 2x123
McLux TK
Neoca BL Brass
Orb CPF
Orb Raw "U"
Firefly II Brass 123 and CR2
Jets 22 "Blackbird" 123 and CR2 
Gladius Black
Surefire Defender
Surefire E1e w/KL1 (Incandescent E1e marked "PK")
CMG Infinity (5)
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Peak McKinley 7 LED
TnC Keylux "N" Black
TnC AA 200 Red
TnC AA 350 HaNat
Nuwai Q3

jeffb


----------



## NelsonFlashlites

My humble collection:
Pelican mighty lite 2AA
PT blast 
PT rage
SL NF-2
About 5 D cell maglights
some cheap harbor freight spotlight
maglite solitare and mini mag
an angle head GI light
SL Twin Task 3AA
Photon Microlight III
Brinkman Legend 2AA
Dorcy 3AAA Luxeon

That's all I can think of now.


----------



## matthewdanger

Inova T2 
Inova X5 
Inova Microlight 
Inova X1
Longbow Micra (OD with clickie)
Longbow Micra (OD with twistie)
Surefire E2O
Surefire KL1-BK on E1e-BK body with E2d tail cap
Surefire L5
Surefire G2 (LOTC)
Maglite 4D 
Maglite 3D hosting Diamond 3W 
Maglite 2AA 
Maglite 2AAA
Pelican M6 
Pelican M6 HA III 3W
Photon II
Elektrolumens Blaster 3P
Tektite Expedition Star
Princeton Tec Attitude (green)
Princeton Tec Attitude (black)
Princeton Tec Blast
Princeton Tec Yukon HL
Adventurelights Guardian (x2)(white and green)
CMG Infinity Ultra with NSN
Streamlight SL-20X w/Digital Flasher/Dimmer and SL-35X lamp
Streamlight TwinTask 2L
PALight w/SOS function


----------



## KevinL

Surefire U2 Digital Ultra
Surefire E1e + KL1-Lux1-HD-NX05
Surefire L4 LumaMax
Surefire C2 with M2 additional bezel
Surefire PR-T/L4/Z57 modified (TW0L DB917)
Surefire E2e-SG
Surefire 6P
Surefire E1e-SG/KL1-SG
Surefire M3 CombatLight

HDS Basic 60

Roar of the Pelican, 24W #3854, LOP, 6 x SubC NiMH
Mag85 - 9AA(3D), potted WA1185 superbulb, MOP
Mag2HID - 8AA(2D), 10W WA Solarc HID bulb
Mag3X - 3C/3NiMH/3 x TWAK DD Lux3 
PocketMate-V
Silver MiniMag

Large yellow spotlight with Philips H3 55W bulb
Small yellow spotlight with WA1111
Modified 26K mcd keychain light
Lux3 desk lamp
1W Luxeon Lantern
Tritium glowring
Glo-Toob FX
1D cell dedicated strobe light

CMG Infinity Ultra
CMG Infinity Ultra HA3
Arc AAA
Stainless steel 1AAA light (26K mod)
Dark silver 3-LED 1AAA light

Photon Microlight 1 White
Maglite Solitaire
Photon Microlight 3 (red)
Surefire L1 Digital LumaMax


----------



## Sgtbjs

QIII
Inova X5T
Photon Microlights x 2
Surefire G2
Surefire E2e
numerous el cheapos
and just order a jil 1.3W up 9the wife is going to kill me.

BTW i've only been buying lights for the last 6 months or so.


----------



## bajaiman

RAW U bin
Katokichi Ichishiki
Lion Cubs (Nat, AL, brass, Ti)
LionHeart Bare AL
E1E Nat/Chop's ExE head/Wiz2-500/Z57
E1E SG with Chevrofreak 3.7V bulb
Q IIIs (VXOS and TYOK)
Aleph2/Nexgen-500/TWOK/E1E black/Mc2ES
TnC KeyLux AA/XXOT (onroute)

L4/Mc2ES
KL5/E2C/L4 body/Mc2ES
Miltech (a better version of PM6)
Don's Aleph 1 Gold/Red marble with BB650/WXOT 
Don's Aleph 3 Desert camo with DB917/TYAH
E2D with Chevrofreak 3.7V bulb
ArcMania's SF3 with UWOJ
G2 with KT1
L4 modded with DB600/TYOK/Mc2ES
KL1/L4 body/Mc2ES

Pila GL3

Aleph 3/DB917/WXOT/BE4/Mc2ES

Mag85 (Mag3D)
Mag74 (Mag2D)
Mag2D/DB1000/TXOK
PocketMate-V
Regulated MiniHID
UK Light Canon HID
Elektrolumen's Tristar Phazer
25mW laser on Andyz's SF E2E body/Bezel.
a few mini mags, Mag2Ds and keychain lights.


----------



## NikolaTesla

Dang those are some long lists.
One off these days I should take inventory like that and give my insurance agent the list. I never even take out all mine any more and lost count. I try to keep them sort of on the stand. The other day I took out the good ones to get a tan. I used them later for a Pool party. They were happy to be outside that day. All needed a big recharge later.
See HERE /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Let's list what I have as of this moment...BBS...this could take awhile because I have to remove all of the dates...

This list comprises 623 flashlights, lasers, and other things that glow; not counting multiple units of some products.

Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 8-LED
Elektrolumens FT-3C Flashlight
LEDTronics 3C FlashLED® Flashlight
Lightwave 3000
Lightwave 4000
Lightwave Infiniton
Millennium 3 C.Guard
Millennium 3 Military
Novigear SL2 Flashlight
Pelican M8 LED Flashlight
Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
Super Tiger (1) 9-LED Flashlight
Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
Tektite Excursion Pro
Tektite Expedition 300 (White)
Tektite Expedition 50
Tektite Expedition 1900
Tektite Exped. 1900 Ltd
Tektite Expedition 1400
Tektite Expedition Star
Trek 400 EX40
Trek 6000 EX60
0.5W 3xAAA Flashlight
3xLED 1xAAA Flashlight
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
8 LED Flashlight
10xLED 2xAA Flashlight
Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Arc AA Flashlight
Arc AAA LE (PE)
Arc AAA RGB
Arc AAA Std.
ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
Attitude
Batonlite
Belt Light
Brinkmann Long Life
Brinkmann Rebel
CA-10 Flashlight
CA-228 3xLED Flashlight
C.C. Mini Trek
CMG Bonfire Tent Light
CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity Ultra
CMG/Gerber Sonic
''Ceemore'' LED Flashlight
Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
CTD 8-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
Dorcy Cool Blue #1
Dorcy LS Flashlight
Energizer Double Bright Flashlight
eternaLight
eternaLight Derringer
eternaLight EliteMax
eternaLight Elite X-Ray
eternaLight Rave'n
FL Pocket Flashlight
FlashLED 3 & 6
FLT-3001 FlashLED®
LEDTronics 3AA FlashLED® Flashlight
Flashlight Tuner
Fliklite Flashlight
Energizer Folding Lant'n
Garrity SmartLITE LED Flashlight
Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light
Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp
Gerber LX3 Flashlight
Gerber Trio LED Flashlight
Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight
Infiniter 2xAA 1xLED Flashlight
Inova X1 Flashlight
PT Impact
PT Impact II Flashlight
LED-Club Flushlight
LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
LED "Penlite"
LED Torch (ebay)
Lightwave 2000
Lightwave 2100
Lumos LED Flashlight
Stanley MaxLife 369 Flashlight
Mellert MasterLED x4
Mini FlashLED
Mini-Trek Flashlight
MPTECH XP3
MX5S Flashlight
Nightbuster 8X
Nightbuster Ledda
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA Flashlight
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA Flashlight
Our Best Aluminum
Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 2xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Pelican MityLite 3N LED Flashlight
PLW-3 (New style)
PLW-3 (Old style)
Quantum 2000
CMG Reactor
S&W Galaxy
3-LED Saber Flashlight
Sapphire non-Luxeon 1W Flashlight
Starlite 128 (Old)
Starlite 213R
Starlite 128R
Squid Light
Streamlight 3N LED Flashlight
Streamlight ClipMate
Streamlight Jr. Luxeon Flashlight
Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
Streamlight Stylus 3
Super Tiger (2) LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (3) LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (4) LED Flashlight
Tactical Gear ''HID'' Flashlight
Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
TSI 3-Way LED Torch
TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
Trek 1
Trek 2
Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
Turtlelite 1
Turtlelite 2
UK eLED Flashlight
Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
Unknown brand 12 LED Flashlight
Unknown brand GP LED Flashlight
Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
Vector 2-Way Flashlight
X8 LED Flashlight
Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight
''Xnova'' 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
AdvancedMart LED Flashlight
ASP Aspen
ASP Mirage Micro Light
ASP Sapphire
Countycomm $1 Flashlight
CMG O4 Mini
County Comm Super Tough Light
CuffMate
Princeton Tec Eclipse
Evolution Key Ring LED Carabiner Flashlight
Extreme2 Keychain LED Flashlight
Gamma Ray
Garrity Keychain LED Flashlight
Gemlite
Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
Knife Lite
LED Club Keychain Flashlight
Lightwave Pocket Bright
Litepro Kee-Biner
Litepro Quasar
Lithium Micro Light
Photon 2
Photon 3
Photon Freedom Micro Light
Photon X-Light
Photon Rav'n
PT Pulsar I
PT Pulsar II
Energizer Pocket LED
'Presentation UFO'
QuiqLite*
Sneaklight
Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
Tag Light
Toollogic T1 Tech Light
UFO L.E.D. Keychain
UltraSLIM Disposable
Photon X-Light Rainbow
Small Keychain LED
1xLED Keychain Flashlight
Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
Brite Biner
FireFli LED Flashlight
KeyLED Original
KeyLED New
Streamlight Key-Mate Flashlight
LED Lenser V1 Moon
LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
Pelican L1
Photonenpumpe V8
Pocketlite Auto
CA-380 Rocket "Lite"
Sceptre
CA-380 Spark Plug "Lite"
Toollogic TracLite
21 LED Flashlight
AT3100L 'Sure Grip' 3W Flashlight
AK-38 LED+Laser Light
Arc 4+ Flashlight
Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
Arc LS Premium
Arc LS
Beam-Fire Quattro
Blaster VI Flashlight
CA-210 "Bowling Pin" Flashlight
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
Epoch 4
Fire~Fly II Flashlight
Inova 24/7
Inova T2 LED Flashlight
Inova X0 Flashlight
Inova X5
Vortex KC1 Flashlight
LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
LEDXTREME PREDATOR
LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
Nuwai Aluminum 3 watt LS Flashlight
Nuwai TM-306x 1W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-115x 3W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-116x 5W LED Flashlight
OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
Orb 3W Luxeon LED Torch
Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLED Flashlight
Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
S175 Luxeon Flashlight
Tektite Splash-Lite LS
SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
SureFire L1
SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
SureFire L5 Flashlight
SureFire L6 Flashlight
TNC Hyper Lux V
TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
Supra Police Flashlight
Vortex TC1 Flashlight
Acculux Rechargeable
ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
Bulldog LED Flashlight
Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
Diamond LED Shake Light
Eternity Flashlight™ (3 LEDs)
Eternity Flashlight™ (5 LEDs)
Free Light
Free Light 2
Indium Rechargeable LED Torch
Leopard Dynamo LED Torch
LionHeart Flashlight
Micra Lithium
Micro opto e-light
Nightstar II LED Flashlight
PAL Survival
PAL OneStar
Rigel Skylite Flashlight
Skylight Comfort Solar-Rechargeable Flashlight
Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (1)
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (2)
UView Rechargeable NUV Light
Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
1xAA 8xUV LED Flashlight
385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
2-in-1 Money Det.
Golden Gadgets LED NUV Flashlight
Inova X5
InReTECH MC395 NUV
Mini Detector UV
Mini Money Checker
Peak 1xAA 5xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 7xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 1xNUV LED Flashlight
Photon 3 Violet/NUV
UView Phazer Inspection Light
UView Rechargeable NUV Light
UV Starlight
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
UV 'UFO' type 1
UV 'UFO' type 2
Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
Wilycon UV Keych.
Wilycon UV Pen
3-C Mag-Lite Modification
6xD Buck-Regulated Maggmod
AB Moonbeams Nightlight
AB UV Glo Lite Mod
Lambda's Ill Pill mod
Lambda's Hydra
Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
Elektrolumens 5W cyan LS mod
Fire~Fly Flashlight
Gentle LED Birth Light
Illuminator HD Flashlight
Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
Double Barrel 18
Mini Illuminator Flashlight
Lambda Illuminator (LS)
Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
McLux LED Flashlights*
McModule PM6 Mod
Micro Illuminator Flashlight
Milky Candle
Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlights
Nerdnik's MOD-5 Retrofit
Double Barrel LS Mod
Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
Spider LED Bike Light Mod
SBP (Super Baby Pin)
SureFire E2 LED Mod
Positron Laser
Space Needle II
Terra Destroyer
Turbo-Mate Flashlight
Quaggy Light
EverLED Bulb
Ever-Star LED Bulb
Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
Diamond 1W Luxeon Drop-In Module
Diamond 3W Luxeon Drop-In Module
InReTECH 2AA kits*
InReTECH Enhanced White LED Adapter
InReTECH HELIOS
InReTECH MC395 NUV
InReTECH MCWK White
InReTECH Mega 6
InReTECH Super 6
InReTECH TriLight
InReTECH TriLight-III
LEDcorp PR bulb
LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
MadMax Sandwich
NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
TerraLUX MiniStar1 Module
Night Pearl PR Bulb
Pro Series 3 Bulb
TerraLUX Light Engines
Avalanche 2 Headlamp
Avalanche 6 Headlamp
Black Diamond Gemini
Black Diamond Ion
Black Diamond Moonlight
Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
FrontaLED Trekker 
Photon Freedom Fusion
Fusion (LRI) 
Lightwave Illuminator.
Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-712L 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Petzl Tikka
Princeton Tec Scout
Responder 4AA Headlamp
Unknown brand 5xLED Headlamp
PT Yukon HL Headlamp
Seven $1 Store Flashlights
Bison Sportlight (2-C)
CA-1032 Hybrid Flashlight
Division 2 Responder
Energizer Arc White
Eveready 2D Flashlight
Brinkmann Legend LX
Docter Aspherilux 125
Duracell 1xAA Flashlight
Energizer ''Find Me'' Flashlight
GE Light Burst Flashlights
Garrity ibeam Floating Lantern
Key Ring Incandescent Carabiner
Mag Lite (3-D)
Mag Solitaire Flashlight
Mini Mag (2-AA)
Nordic 3-D
Pelican M6
Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
'Police' Flashlight (1)
'Police' Flashlight (2)
Princeton Tec Surge
Super Tiger (5) Incandescent Flashlight
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
S&W Classic Combo
SureFire A2 Aviator
SureFire CPF-50
SureFire E1e Flashlight
SureFire E2 
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
SureFire M2 Centurion
TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
Trek 200
Trek 6000
Trek Micralite
Vital Gear F2 Flashlight
UKE Mini (2-AAA)
Unknown brand 2xAA Flashlight
Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight
Light Cannon 
110VAC 34-LED Light Bulb
10" Solar-Rechargeable LED Garden Globe
24-LED 120VAC Bulb
2 Bit
3-White LED Lantern
Tektite Optics Upgrade
Backlit LED Keyboard
Beaming Poi Balls*
Benex Durastar Bike Light
Boogie Lights*
Blink Blink LED Candy Sucker
Coleman Keychain 'Lantern'
Coleman LED Campsite Markers
Coleman Slim Lantern LED Key Fob
Color Kinetics 'ColorDial'
Color Flow LED Nightlight
CooLanyard
Crystal Art Light Base
L.O.T.R. Goblets
Color Kinetics C75
Sharper Image Ear Lite
Electralume
Enerleds MR-16 Retrofit
Eternal Flame lamp
ETG LED Safety Vest
ETG Strobe
Extended LED Search Stick
Feit 'EternaLite' LED Nightlight
LED Fireflies
General Hybrid UK Luxeon Driver
Glowcandle
Greenlite 3in1 Power Failure Light
iLite USB Computer Light
Kensington Flylight
Mark-Lite Fire Fly
First Star Anchor Light
GE LED Nightlight
Glo-Toob
Guide Gear LED Lantern
Guide Gear LED Lantern/Flashlight
Handy Fan with LEDs
LavNav Toliet Nightlight
LavaPad LED-Illuminated Mouse Pad
LED Nightlight
LED Strobe Finger Ring
Target Color-Changing LED Nightlight
LED Nightlight/Turntable
LightWedge
Litecubes*
Lumitex Fiber-Optic LED Backlight Panel
Megalaser LED Wristwatch
MicroStar LED
DigiTronics Micro Strobe
Nuwai LED Lantern
Olympia Info Globe
Pelican Mini Flasher
Photon Esquire Knife/Microlight
"Photon" Light Pen
Protect-A-Pet Flashing Safety Light
Psycho-Spinner/Strobe
Psycho-Sticks
Rechargeable LED Book Light
Sauce Mini LightWand
Sauce LightSaucer
Sauce LightSprite
Sauce LightWand
Sauce LightWasher
Scilux Luminary Light Base
SignBlaster Digital Badge
Rechargeable Silicon Light Ball
Small Solar-Rechargeable Garden Globe
Smart Candle™
Snap It & Blink It
Solar Rechargeable Warning Light
Starbright LED Nightlight
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
InReTECH STRIPLED Light
StrobeFX
Suncor's 9-Star Modules
Team Products LED Nightlight
Tireflys Ultra Brite Whistle Lite
Tri-Cluster Modules
Energizer Trim Flex LED
TurboFlare 360
Tech. ***. Versalux ULM
University LED Desk Lamp
USB Computer Light
Flexible USB Light
USB LED Light
VestLED
White Cap LED Condoms
InReTECH WORKLED light
Zzz...Flame
eternaLight Zzz...Lite
Valentine Flashing Pen
Valentine Flashing Dice
Skyliner
Fiber Optic Pumpkin Lamp
Garrity 'Fun-Tastick'
Halloween Shadow Lamp
Flaming Skull Lamp
4-LED NUV Light
'Tin Witch' Lava Lamp
Color Changing Ornament
Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights
LED Holiday Tie
Forever Bright Xmas (1)
Forever Bright Xmas (2)
Highlight Xmas Lights
'Long Lasting LED' Xmas Lights
Target LED Xmas Lights
Flashware
Krill EL Light
McE2S Two-Stage Switch
Large glow bulbs
Small glow bulbs
Luminglas "Borg Lite"

LASERS
3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
5mW 635nm Laser Module
5mW 645nm Laser Module
American DJ Laser Widow
Argon Ion Laser
CA-227 Flashlight/Laser Pointer
CNI PGL-IIII-473nm Blue Laser Module
Hi-Output Keychain Laser
Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
Laserpod
Megalaser 15mW Green Laser
NeoGlo Keychain Laser Pointer/Flashlight
Laser Power Level Classifications
SCE 50mW Green Laser
Shop Force Laser Level
"Stick of Gum" Laser Pointer
Wicked Lasers 25-45mW Green DPSS Laser Pointer
Wicked Extreme II Green Laser
Wicked Phoenix 80mW Green Laser
Yellow DPSS Laser Pointer
Red, Green, & Blue Lasers

NEWLY ADDED
Arc AAA Premium (New style)
Dorcy Marshalling Wand/Flare
LumaRay FL12 Flashlight
Novelty Lanyard Light made for Scion
''Liquid Sky'' Laser Scanner
TerraLUX TLE-10 Module
Color-Changing Christmas Globes
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR123A)
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR2)
CNI PGL-IIII-473nm Blue Laser Module
Super Bright LED Book Light
Electroluminescent Novelty Eyeglasses
Monsterbadge Digital Badge
Nuwai TM-313X LED Torch
SureFire L7 Digital Lumamax
Falling Rain Illuminated Water Fountain
EzyFlare
Moonstone LED Paving Stone
Pelican M6 HA-III Flashlight
Safety Site e-flare
100mW Red Diode Laser Module
Nite Ize LED Upgrade Kits
Votive LED
RGB LED Zip-Light
MXDL 3W LED Flashlight
Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe
2in1 Super LED Lamp
Firefly Magic Lights
Lightcap Solar Rechargeable LED Water Bottle
Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight
Aurora (2) 1.5w LED Flashlight
Sapphire (2) 1w LED Flashlight
Dorcy LS Flashlight
4-LED Flashlight
Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight
Pak-Lite
Nuwai TM-317X 0.5W 2-Stage LED Torch
CPF LED Pen
''Spinwheel Breeze'' Personal LED Fan
12" UVA Fluorescent Blacklight
18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
American Opto Plus LED Tester
0.5 Watt LED Keychain Flashlight
Laser Power Level Classifications
Tectron 7-Color LED Pen
USB Deco Lights
Muyan 9-LED Flashlight
Muyan 14-LED Flashlight
Muyan 19-LED Flashlight
Muyan 21-LED Flashlight
SureFire U2 Digital Ultra
Tri-Star Blazer
Tri-Star Phazer
Omnibrite Flashlight
ForeSight 500,000cd Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLuxeon LED Flashlight
Photon "Freedom to the Max" Micro
Eflare EF510 Electroic Flare
Laser Straight
MT3 Dynamo Flashlight/Cellphone Charger
28-LED Flashlight
GLOW-ON, LLC. LED Tester
EF-12K Electronic Flare Kit
LumaRay FL6 Flashlight
GP-4L Radio/Flashlight
3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
Valentine Flashing Pen
Valentine Flashing Dice


----------



## arewethereyetdad

*Holy Criminy!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## powernoodle

Holy Mother of Pearl. Maybe I should have said, "list the lights _"that you've actually paid for."_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## offroadcmpr

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*


And believe me, you really DON'T want to sign up to be a reviewer... Can anyone spare me some of their free time? Anyone? Anyone? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont know about free time, but I'll be more than happy to take some of your lights off of you that you don't need. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

but i love the work you and craig do, it helps me a lot.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Let's see now. Here are the ones I can remember in more or less the order I got them starting about twenty-five years ago.

Radio Shack 2AA Freebie
MiniMag
Solitaire
Panasonic 2D
Cateye 2C Bike Light
Brinkman 2AAA
Hubbellite 2AA
Pelican 2AAA
Phorm 2AAx2
Specialized 4AA Bike Light
Eveready 2AA Flash/Lantern
Eveready 4AA Flash/Lantern
Polaroid Disposable
Radio Shack Penlight
Eveready 1 AAA
Dorcy Cool Blue
Energizer Folding Lantern

Then came the discovery of The LED Museum and CPF.

Photon 3
Shorelite Vx-1
PT Attitude
CK Sauce Light Saucer
CK Sauce Light Wand
Arc AAA
KMart Yard Light
Eddie Bauer Flash/Lantern
CMG Sonic
CMG Infinity
Arc AA
Arc LSL
Dorcy AAA
Inova X1
Dorcy AA
Johnlite?(Spot Light)
Eternalight Derringer
Peak AAA Red Prototype
CMG Tracer
Energizer Bike Wheel Lights
Gerber Mantis
Energizer Accent Lanterns
UK eLED 4AA
Peak Matterhorn
Another Energizer Folding Lantern
Generic 3LED AAA
More Energizer Accent Lanterns

Add to these a few dollar store coin cell lights and some oldies I can't put a name to. Somebody help me, please.

Geoff


----------



## Former_Mag_User

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*
And believe me, you really DON'T want to sign up to be a reviewer... Can anyone spare me some of their free time? Anyone? Anyone? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/duh2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Haha.

Sign me up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The-David

Oh No lets see if I can name them all

Largest to smallest
Thor
Mag 3D (X2)
Mag 2D (X2) (1 soon to be mag 85)
Enegizer 2D
Right angele 2D
Osram Gold dragon LED Lantern
Mag 2AA (X2 MJLED)
Surefire 6P (X2)
Surefire L4 (EDC)
Surefire E2E
Glo-Toob Fx (x2 Red and green) 
Inova 24/7
Brinkmann head lamp
Youkon HL head lamp
Photon Fredom (X4 Red covert, new white, old white and UV)
.99 cent lights from Lighthound.Com (x3)

Int the next few monts I plan to add
Aleph 1 
Glo-Toob white
soumthing in the 180NM or lower UV
Suerfire M3 or M3T.
Mag 85 and the rest to LED

All my lights are used for soumthing, no shelf quiens here


----------



## meeshu

Fenix - E1 natural
Fenix - E1 black x2

Glo-Toob - FX7 red
Glo-Toob - FX7 amber
Glo-Toob - FX7 green
Glo-Toob - FX7 blue

HDS - EDC 42BXR *<- For Sale*
HDS - EDC 42BXRGT 
HDS - EDC 60UXR

Inova - Xo (black)
Inova - Xo (titanium)

Maglite - various from Solitaire to 6D

Nightcutter - Sport - 3LED - green x2
Nightcutter - Sport - 3LED - white
Nightcutter - Sport - 5LED - green

OMBU - X-33

Premierlight - PL-5 (black)
Premierlight - PL-7 (black with laser)


----------



## Quickbeam

HA! I knew you couldn't let that challenge go, Craig! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 600+ lights - wow! I'll catch up one of these days...


----------



## raggie33

i would love to review lights but i dont have the gift for writen word


----------



## ernsanada

Please put me in your will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nightshade

5- Eternalight Elite Max
2- Eternalight Ergo 3
4- Eternalight Ergo Marine
2- Eternalight Elite X-Ray

1- SF 3P
1- SF C2
2- SF E2E
2- SF L4
1- SF KL1 w/ VG FB2
2- SF 6P
1- SF 9P
1- SF L1
4- SF A2
3- SF L2
1- SF U2

1- Nightcutter M60 (wish I would have purchased another)
2- Longbow Micra
6- Splashlite Incan.
3- Splashlite Led (non-lux)
5- UKE 2L (first gen)
4- UKE 4AA 
8- UKE 2AAA Pocket lights (5 incan & 3 led) 
2- UKE SL4
1- UKE SL6
1- Tekna 3AAA Incan Early
1- Tekna 4C Incan Early

9- Photons

3- ARC LS2-(modded not original)
3- ARC LSL-P (modded not original)
2- Arc 4 (modded not original)
1- Arc LSH-P (original)
2- ARC LSH-S (modded not original)
5- Early production Arc AAA 
2- Arc AAA-P V4

2- Brinkmann 2AA w/ Madmax sandwiches
1- Firefly (first run)
1- TG&Y Chrome 2D Incan. (1974, refuses to die)

1- Inova T2
3- TACM 3
3- Pelican M6


----------



## rikvee

Without CPF I wouldn't even know about these: 

ARC-LS LitFuse mod TW0J 
Nuwai Q3 3rd Shift mod TW0J/ R123
Firefly 2 MadMax+ TXOJ/ CR2
Katokichi Ichishiki Ltd.Ed RW0H 350mAh
MicroMag HA3 Blck TW0J POP2 v2.25/ 14500
MicroMag HA3 Nat UY0J MiniPro3/ 14500
Surefire E2e-BK/ KL4/ Pila 168s 
Surefire G2/ P91/ 2xR123


----------



## thesurefire

Ill try and get a start on my list and update it as I find more

SF E2d
SF L4 With McE2S
SF 6P
SF E2e with PR-T
SF L1
Arc AAA, 1 Blk W/ blue head, 1 HA white
Mag 2D with TWOK
Mag 3C with TXOL
Mag 3D with 9AA and unknowen flashed superbulb 
Mini Mag with unknowen bin LuxI
Mini Mag with with 5mm LED
Dorcy AAA (5) 
Dorcy 3xAAA
Dorcy 1AA with 3 26k LEDs
Sams club luxeon, element (3)
Inova X5
Inova X1
Brinkman maxfire
Gerber Infinity
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Thor (2)
Modded small spotlight (new reflector)

I soon plan to add either a HDS light of an Aleph


----------



## The_LED_Museum

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*
HA! I knew you couldn't let that challenge go, Craig! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 600+ lights - wow! I'll catch up one of these days... 

[/ QUOTE ]
...and this doesn't count any of the flashlights that aren't even on my website, like the modified royal blue Arc LS and the several Arc-AAAs I purchased from CPFers, plus numerous other flashlights and other miscellaneous things that glow that I've gotten my hands on from the early-1980s to the present (things I actually have at this moment).
And I did not count any of the thousands of feral LEDs (SMD, 1.5mm radial, 3mm axial, 5mm axial, 8mm axial, 10mm axial, high-flux, Luxeon, etc.) I have in my custody as of this moment.


----------



## Quickbeam

OK, OK... I get the point... here you go:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Flashlightboy

This is going to be hard and I'm sure I've missed a few.

E1 HA with HA KL1
E1 - SG with SG KL1
E1e - SG with SG KL1
E2 - HA
E2 - gold
C2 - gold
L4 - 2 of them
M2
M3 with KT1
9P with original round body
G2 - several in all colors except DT
The 1st Arc AAA CPF light ever sold as in #1 of 100
2d year Arc AAA CPF light
Multiple other Arc AAA
Arc AA - two of these.
Arc Black Widow
Arc Turq in black HA (Please bring back black HA III)
Arc 4R2
Numerous Infinity Ultra Gs (regular and CC)
Original Pink Minimag (with machined lamp holder; not plastic insert)
Multiple other Minimags
SL 20X
1/2 dozen Photons 
PT Matix
PT Yukon HL
McLux TK (love the titanium clip)
SL Luxeon Jr.
UK 4AA LED
Pelican Sabrelight
PT 40
PT Blast

I know that there are others around the house somewhere. I think that overall I own about 50 lights not including those destined as gifts.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg

E1 (never use it)
E2d (EDC)
L1 rd (for service)
A2 rd (for service)
G2 (in car)
Z3 (for service)
M3 (2) (one for service, one at home)

Nuwai Q3


----------



## Chucula

apparently you guys only list your 'spensive/high quality lights, so i will do about the same:

LSI 1.5 milcp spotlight
SF E2e
SF M6
Mag 6D
Fenix L1p
Fenis P1
lots of photons (1's,2's,3's)
arc aaa


all i can think of for now

EDIT holy cow this is old! updated... (2006)

EDIT hehe time to update (2008). Currently have:
Photons
Arc AAA
SF G2
Maglight 6D
Bitz
Novatac 120P


----------



## pradeep1

Are you guys wholesalers? How on earth did you guys accumulate so many flashlights and not have your wifes or girlfriends kill you?


----------



## powernoodle

A couple of these guys review flashlights and presumably receive them from various sources for free. The rest of us have to use paypal or a credit card, coupled with the ability to sneak them in the house past the wifewoman. I've found USPS priority mail to be best for this purpose, as there is no pesky knock at the door by UPS or FedEx which gives it away.

best regards


----------



## Flashlightboy

pradeep,

Do not fret. Instead, take your hobby into the realm that women understand - accessories. Confront your enemy head on, show no fear and they will respect you.

You simply tell your female other that you will stop buying flashlights whenever she stops buying shoes and purses. And point out that lights are cheaper than shoes and purses. This logic is above serious scrutiny in girl world. 

Starting counting pairs of shoes on the floor and purchase your next light accordingly. Let her do the work for and above all else, don't make this harder on yourself than necessary.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Well,

Heres mine.


----------



## KevinL

Simple...

Single at the moment, so no need to worry about what the significant other thinks. However, there sure is a need to worry about what Paypal/credit card/bank loan officer thinks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif



My listing of lights is current, well, as of posting. It's a complete list minus the hundreds and hundreds of keychain lights of all shapes and sizes sitting here in boxes.


----------



## Sarius

[ QUOTE ]
*Flashlightboy said:*
Do not fret. Instead, take your hobby into the realm that women understand - accessories. Confront your enemy head on, show no fear and they will respect you.

You simply tell your female other that you will stop buying flashlights whenever she stops buying shoes and purses. And point out that lights are cheaper than shoes and purses. This logic is above serious scrutiny in girl world. 



[/ QUOTE ]

Very good point /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif Last I looked Coach purses ran about $350, and that would buy a very nice light indeed... several actually /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DavidR

My list of lights is short but here it is:

LionHeart (Nat.)
LionCub (Nat.)
LionCub (bare)
FireFly 2 w/NG 750 & TVIL
Peak AAA w/ DMO head
CNC Octagon light w/ no engine


I plan to add a McGizmo PD and HDS EDC soon.


----------



## DavidR

My list of lights is short but here it is:

LionHeart (Nat.)
LionCub (Nat.)
LionCub (bare)
FireFly 2 w/NG 750 & TVIL
Peak AAA w/ DMO head
CNC Octagon light w/ no engine
Nano on order


I plan to add a McGizmo PD and HDS EDC soon.


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN

The list below does not include well over 1000 other “regular, antique, and generator” lights from various manufacturers like: Eveready, Rayovac, Burgess, Fulton, Winchester, Homart, Bond, USA Lite, BrightStar, and many more.
My collection has taken 15 to 20 years to build. I have gotten away from collecting the older lights. Now days, It’s High-Tech or the older generator lights only.
It all started with the Tekna brand of lights. These were really nice lights that were almost ahead of their time.

ACR Firefly 2 strobe
ACR PFD strobe
ACR SM/2 Buoy strobe
ACR Survival light
AE LIGHT PL24, 24 Watt HID 
ARC AA
ARC AAA ( 2 ea.)
ARC AAA Limited Edition
ARC AAA Premium ( 2 ea.)
ARC LS (LSH-S) ( 2 ea.)
ASP Sapphire
Brinkmann Headlamp, 3 LED 3AAA
Brinkmann Longlife LED Light 1LED 2AA
Brinkmann Nexstar 1AA
Brinkmann Nexstar 2AA
Brinkmann Nexstar 2C
Brinkmann Rebal, 4 LED 2D
Brinkmann Rebel, 1 LED 2AA
Brookstone RGB keychain light
Brunton 1 LED 3AAA
Buck (UK) 2AAA - side by side
Buck (UK) 2AAA - stacked
Buck (UK) 2L ( 2 ea.)
Buck (UK) 4AA
Buck (UK) Q40
BugOutGear Luxeon III LED P60 Lamp Assembly ( 3 ea.)
CC Crane (Tektite) 7 LED 3C
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity Ultra
CMG Reactor
CMG Sonic ( 3 ea.)
Coast LED-Lenser V1 Moon, 1 LED key chain light
Coast LED-Lenser V12 , 1 LED 3N cell
Coast LED-Lenser, 1 LED (fishing lure battery)
Coast LED-Lenser, 3LED 3N cell ( 2 ea.)
Coleman Sentinel
CountryComm 1.00 keychain light ( 4 ea.)
Dorcy 1 LED 1 AAA ( 9 ea.)
Dorcy 1 LED 4 AA (Solid State)
Dorcy Metal Gear 1 Watt Luxeon, 3AAA
Dorcy Super 1 Watt, 1-123 ( 2 ea. )
DSpeck FIRE-FLY II CR2 with BB650
eFlare 500
Energizer ArcWhite - LED
Energizer ArcWhite ( 2 ea.)
Energizer DoubleBarrel 4AAA
Energizer DoubleBarrel 6AA
Energizer DoubleBarrel 8AA
Energizer Folding LED light
Energizer Headlamp, 3 LED 3AAA
EternaLight Classic
EternaLight Derringer
EternaLight Rave'n
EverLED in Maglight 2D (3C Mod) host
Fenix L0P
Fenix L1P
Fenix L2P
Finger Light 1 LED pilots light
FireFli Keychain Light ( Zinc Air batteries )
Free light - solar
Freeplay 2020
Freeplay original
Garrity Aluminum, 1 LED 3 AAA
Garrity Keychain, 1 LED
Garrity Smartlite with Battery life indicator
Gerber Infinity Ultra - new style ( 2 ea. )
Gerber Infinity Ultra - original style ( 3 ea.)
Gerber LX 3.0
Gerber Recon
Gerber Sonic G
Gerber Ultra G ( 3 ea.) 
Glo-Toob - white
Harbor Freight 35 Watt HID
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT
Ikelite Mini-C Strobe
Import "Photon 2" clone ( 12 ea.)
Import 12 LED 1AA 
Import 16 LED 2-123 
Import 16 LED 3AAA 
Import 21 LED 3AAA 
Import 6 LED 1-123 
Import 7 LED solar 
Import 8 LED 1AA 
Import 8 LED 1AA ( 5 ea.)
Import 9 LED 3AAA 
Import 9 LED 3AAA 
Import Bikelight - 14 LED 3AAA 
Import Headlamp - 19 LED 3AAA
Import Headlamp - Luxeon Star, red LED 3AAA
Inova 24/7 ( 2 ea.)
Inova Microlight
Inova Radiant 2AA
Inova Radiant 2C
Inova T1
Inova T3
Inova X1
Inova X-5
Inova X-5 Tactical
Inova XO
Jil-Lite CR2 1.3W ( 2 ea.)
Jil-Lite CR2 DD Rev ( 3 ea.)
Jil-Lite TWOH CR2 1.3W 
Jil-Lite TWOH CR2 DD Rev 
Katokichi Ichishiki CR2 Limited Edition ( 2 ea. )
Katokichi Ichishiki CR2 Tactical
Krill 180 ( 2 ea.)
Krill 360 ( 2 ea.)
LEDtronics 6LED 3N cell
LEDtronics keychain lights ( 3 ea.)
Legend 2AA ( 3 ea.)
Legend 3AA
Lightman strobe ( 3 ea.)
Lightwave 2000
Lightwave 2100
Lightwave 3000
Lightwave 4000
Lonbow Mini - twisty
Longbow Eco - clicky
Longbow Micra - clicky
Longbow Micra - twisty ( 2 ea.)
LSI Trooper
Maglite 2C ( 2 ea.)
Maglite 2D ( 4 ea.)
Maglite 2D modded 3C - 3 watt Luxeon Star ( 2 ea.)
Maglite 3C
Maglite 3D ( 2 ea.)
Maglite 4D
Maglite 5D
Maglite 6D
Maglite MiniMag ( 9 ea.)
Maglite MiniMag SMJLED Conversions ( 3 ea.)
Maglite Solitaire ( 6 ea.)
Military SDU5E Strobe ( 3 ea.)
Nightstar (shake light)
Nightstar Gen. 2 (shake light)
Nuwai TM-301X-3 Luxeon III 
Nuwai TM-303X Luxeon III Q3 ( 3 ea.)
Nuwai TM-310H .5 Watt 1AA
Nuwai TM-311H .5 Watt 1AAA 
ORB RAW
Osram Golden Dragon Lantern ( 4 ea. )
PALight original ( 2 ea.)
PALight Survival
Peak 3LED 1AA
Pelican King Pelican 
Pelican L1
Pelican M1 LED
Pelican M3 LED
Pelican M6 LED
Pelican M8 Recoil LED
Pelican MityLite ( 21 ea.)
Pelican PeliLight ( 4 ea.)
Pelican Sabrelite ( 3 ea.)
Pelican SabreLite 2010 Recoil LED
Pelican Super Sabrelite ( 2 ea.)
Pelican Super VersaBright headlamp 
Pelican Swatlight
Pelican VB3
Pelican VersaBright headlamp
Petzl Tikka
Petzl Zipka - CLONE
Photon Freedom
Photon Microlight ( 3 ea.)
Photon Microlight 2 ( 17ea.)
Photon Microlight 3 ( 2 ea.)
Photon Rave'n with crystals
Princeton Tec 4C
Princeton Tec Attitude
Princeton Tec Aurora headlamp
Princeton Tec Blast
Princeton Tec Eclipse 2
Princeton Tec Pilot
Princeton Tec Pulsar ( 2 ea.)
Princeton Tec Surge
Princeton Tec Tec 20
Princeton Tec Tec 40 ( 2 ea.)
Rayovac 1LED 3AAA
Rayovac 3LED / INCAN. 2AA
River Rock 1.5W Lantern
Skylight Comfort Solar light
Smith & Wesson Galaxy 3 LED 3N cell
Streamlight 2AA rotating head
Streamlight 3C-XP
Streamlight JR ( 2 ea.)
Streamlight JR Luxeon
Streamlight ProPolymer 3C LED
Streamlight ProPolymer 3C Luxeon
Streamlight ProPolymer 3N LED
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA LED ( 2 ea.)
Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon
Streamlight Scorpion ( 3 ea.)
Streamlight Scorpion LED
Streamlight Stinger
Streamlight Stinger HP
Streamlight Stinger XT
Streamlight Stylus 2AAAA ( 2 ea.)
Streamlight Stylus 3AAAA ( 6 ea.)
Streamlight Stylus Reach ( 2 ea.)
Streamlight Syclone
Streamlight Tactical TL-2 LED ( 4 ea.)
Streamlight Tactical TL-2 LED Gen 2
Streamlight Tactical TL-3 LED
Streamlight Topspot headlamp
Streamlight Trident headlamp
Streamlight TwinTask 1L
Streamlight TwinTask 2L
Streamlight TwinTask 3C
Streamlight WOW headlamp
Strobes - misc brands AA,C,D etc. ( 11 ea.)
Surefire 3P
Surefire 6P 
Surefire 6P - classic round ( 2 ea.)
Surefire 6Z
Surefire 9P
Surefire 9P - classic round
Surefire 9Z
Surefire A2 Aviator
Surefire E1E
Surefire E1L ( 2 ea.)
Surefire E2D
Surefire E2E
Surefire E2L
Surefire E2O
Surefire G2 ( 7 ea.)
Surefire K2 (on order 2-18-06)
Surefire L1 Gen 2 ( 2 ea.)
Surefire L1 Gen 4
Surefire L2
Surefire L4 
Surefire M2 
Surefire M3 
Surefire M3T
Surefire M4
Surefire M6
Surefire U2 ( 2 ea.)
Tekna 2AA with Battery life indicator ( 2 ea.)
Tekna 2D with Battery life indicator
Tekna Dive lantern - zenon - adjustable handle
Tekna Dive lantern - zenon - removable handle
Tekna Lite 2, 2AA ( 6 ea.)
Tekna Lite 4, 4AA Zenon ( 2 ea.)
Tekna Lite 8, 8AA Zenon ( 2 ea.)
Tekna Lite II, 2AA
Tekna Micro-lite ( 5 ea.)
Tekna Micro-lith ( 5 ea.)
Tekna Mono-lith
Tekna Red LED Card light
Tekna Red LED Keychain light
Tekna Splash-Lite ( 4 ea.)
Tekna Strobe - 1AA
Teknolite H3
Teknolite H3 (original style) ( 2 ea.)
TnC Key-Lux N Cell
Traser Glowgings - X2 ( 3 ea.)
Traser Glowrings - Nite ( 3 ea.)
Traser Glowrings - original ( 27 ea.)
Traser Glowrings - teardrop ( 11 ea.)
Tritium Betalight (maplight) ( 2 ea.)
Tritium Betalight 20mm, Adjustable (maplight) ( 2 ea.)
Tritium Betalight 30mm, Adjustable (maplight) ( 2 ea.)
Tritium Maplight with Magnifing glass
TurboFlare 360 ( 4 ea.)
UK 1200 Halogen Lantern
UK 400 Halogen Lantern
UK eLED 2AAA ( 2 ea.)
UK eLED 4AA ( 2 ea.)
UK mini 2AAA 
UK Q40
UK QXL2 ( 2 ea.)
UK QXL3 ( 4 ea.)
UK QXL4 ( 2 ea.)
VersaLux MagmaLED (in MiniMag host)
VisiFlare 8.1 
VisiFlare WP (one 8 Pack Kit and a single)
Zippo ZipLight ( 2 ea.)


Last Update 5-14-06


----------



## Flashlightboy

Flashlightman,

That sir, is just too friggin impressive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Either you're truly an afficiaonado or it's a plea for help. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN

[ QUOTE ]
*Flashlightboy said:*
Flashlightman,

That sir, is just too friggin impressive. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Either you're truly an afficiaonado or it's a plea for help. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks FLASHLIGHTBOY !

Yes, many would call it a plea for help ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dave


----------



## NetMage

Mostly in my sig... but a few no longer fit:

Mag RH24 3x123
Mag85
Mag74
Dorcy AAA
Arc LS1 2xAA
Q3 2x123
D'mo Arc/Jets22 N base Al body
Jil 1.3W
Brinkman LX / UCL-LDF
Nuwai ALX-352L
MMMag
Q3/TYAH/POP2/Viren not built yet
Brinkman 2xAA MJLED
Mag 2xAA MJLED
Arc AAA Black
New Arc-P Nat
2 x LionCub Bare Al
26K Keychain lights

And, on order:
Groovy!
Nano-3
CR2 Ion


----------



## sotyakr

Just a very modest, non-exotic accumulation...

Arc AAA-LE
Arc AAA 1 black, 1 natural HA
Arc LS First Run (Second)
Black & Decker Snake Light
CMG Ultra-G
ElektroLumens XM-3
Energizer DoubleBarrel (8AA)
Energizer cheap, yellow,"camping" lights - 2AA and 4AA 
eternaLight Derringer
eternaLight EliteMax
eternaLight Model 3
Maglite (5D)
MiniMaglite
Nuwai Q3 (TWOJ)
Pelican Super SabreLite
Pelican SwatLite
Pelican PM6 1-silver, 1-black
Pelican MityLite
Petzl Zoom
PrincetonTec Yukon HL

I think that's it, and unless I can rationalize any further purchases, that should be all for now. Of course, that's always subject to change...


----------



## vaism

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## flashlightfreek

That's a pretty impressive list, Flashlightman, for a guy who doesn't review his lights!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlightfreek said:*
That's a pretty impressive list, Flashlightman, for a guy who doesn't review his lights!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, I don't review them, but sure do appreaciate the guys that do. Many lights were bought after reading thier take on a light!

THANKS guys for the reviews, keep 'em coming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Dave


----------



## leukos

I've owned 80+ lights, but I've downsized to the ones I like or use the most (maybe I should downsize again soon):

HDS U60XRGT w/ SS bezel and trits (survival)
Surefire M6 x2 (built my own regulated packs for them and love them!)
Surefire M3/M3T with all the accessories available (a Photon Freedom lights the Pelican case)
Surefire A2 x5 (all have the strion mod, aviatrix ring, trits in the clips, run on li-ions--my all time favorite lights)
Surefire G2Z with P91 and IMR 16340's (a lot of fun)
Surefire G2Z x2 with 2 level Nailbender incandescentish LED drop ins (3000K XPE) fantastic camping lights
Surefire G2 w/ drop-in module, UCL, x2 (my beater lights)
Surefire E2e w/ bi-pin adapters x2 (just to have a couple classics)
Surefire 6P with ambonya burl body x2, 3 stage tailcap and D26 strion mod
Inova X5T x2 (white: emergency and around the house light; red: designated "dead battery" light)
Fenix H30 and H50 headlamps (excellent for my needs)
SL Argo HP headlamp (great glovebox light)
Several lightingpro.org lights (great regulation, long running incans)
PT40, several MJLEDs (lights I pass out to friends while camping)
SL TwinTask 2L (wife's camping light)
Jetbeam C-LE x2 (wife's purse light)


----------



## mobile1

Holy cow... Ledmuseum, I wonder what would happen if you'd turn them all on and shine thme on one spot... LOL


----------



## BlueGerbil

Here are mine:


----------



## Former_Mag_User

[ QUOTE ]
*mobile1 said:*
Holy cow... Ledmuseum, I wonder what would happen if you'd turn them all on and shine thme on one spot... LOL 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whatever he aims them at would probably cath fire!


----------



## Dr_Joe

[ QUOTE ]
*powernoodle said:*
..... The rest of us have to use paypal or a credit card, coupled with the ability to sneak them in the house past the wifewoman. I've found USPS priority mail to be best for this purpose, as there is no pesky knock at the door by UPS or FedEx which gives it away.

best regards 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have three words for you boys:

POST OFFICE BOX ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## pradeep1

[ QUOTE ]
*Flashlightboy said:*
pradeep,

Do not fret. Instead, take your hobby into the realm that women understand - accessories. Confront your enemy head on, show no fear and they will respect you.

You simply tell your female other that you will stop buying flashlights whenever she stops buying shoes and purses. And point out that lights are cheaper than shoes and purses. This logic is above serious scrutiny in girl world. 

Starting counting pairs of shoes on the floor and purchase your next light accordingly. Let her do the work for and above all else, don't make this harder on yourself than necessary. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good thinking. My wife's collection of shoes, purses, lipsticks, nailpolishes, etc. are definitely more than my flashlight collection. Hmmm....


----------



## TimeTraveller

Brinkmann Legend LX
Inova Microlight (white)
Inova X5 (Titanium white)
MiniMag with INRETECH 2AA white (not enhanced white)
Pelican M6 Lithium silver
Pelican M6 HA3 LuxIII (favorite LED, most powerful LED, EDC)
Princeton Tec Surge (most powerful light by far)
Streamlight TL-2 Xenon (favorite incan)
Surefire M2, with KT1

(Inova XO Black given to my friend who has vision problem)


----------



## shadowman

Inova X1(2)
Inova T1
Dorcy 1AAA(2)
Dorcy 1AA
Surefire L1(2)
Palight
Pack Lite
Aleph 1
Inova X5
Peak Kilamanjaro
Peak Kino Bay
Peak Matterhorn(2)
Peak McKinley
Streamlight Jr. Lux
Streamlight Propolymer Lux
Ultra-G
Nuwai 2AAA .5Watt
Nuwai 1AA .5Watt
Minimag 2AA with ministar
Photon Freedom 
Photon 1(2) 
12 Led Ghost


----------



## nemul

[ QUOTE ]
*FLASHLIGHTMAN said:*
The list below does not include well over 1000 other “regular, antique, and generator” lights from various manufacturers like: Eveready, Rayovac, Burgess, Fulton, Winchester, Homart, Bond, USA Lite, BrightStar, and many more.
My collection has taken 15 to 20 years to build. I have gotten away from collecting the older lights. Now days, It’s High-Tech or the older generator lights only.
It all started with the Tekna brand of lights. These were really nice lights that were almost ahead of their time.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

OMG!


----------



## UncleFester

I've been deliberately ignoring this thread. Tonight I thought I'd take a look. Until now, I thought I had a problem. After looking at your lists (especially the heavy hitters like Craig, Quickbeam & Flashlightman) I feel like a normal person instead of one you geek types/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN

[ QUOTE ]
*UncleFester said:*
I've been deliberately ignoring this thread. Tonight I thought I'd take a look. Until now, I thought I had a problem. After looking at your lists (especially the heavy hitters like Craig, Quickbeam & Flashlightman) I feel like a normal person instead of one you geek types/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

GEEK TYPES ! LOL 
OK, If that's what you want to call me. 
All this time I thought I was just compulsive!
Now I'm a compulsive GEEK!

Yippie.......


----------



## Changchung

:rock: :wow: I just have:

Inova T2
Costco 2 Watts
Mini 3 luxeon
21 Leds 3AAA
17 Leds3AAA
12 Leds A GhostII
Head Light 3Watts clone with 3 Leds 3AAA
Pelican L1
4 or more Keychain Led 5mm

I am waiting for a couples more...


----------



## pr5owner

FLASHLIGHTMAN said:


> ...........


 
i take it your wife left you? haha just kidding


----------



## BlueGerbil

Thery´re in my sig.


----------



## Kingfisher

I joined this forum because I had some queries about flashlights, however I ended up finding out all I needed on the search facility. Never thought I would ever make it to ‘Enlightened’ as all the info I needed was already available. 

Looks like I made it just practising posting and talking about muti-tools!

Anyway, here’s my first Flashlight contribution.



Flashlights in the house;



Surefire G2 olive (mine)

Surefire G2 black (Wife’s)

Surefire G2 tan (Wife’s)

Surefire 6P with P61 lamp (mine) 

Surefire Z2 with P61 lamp (Wife’s) 

Surefire E2E HA (In Santa’s sack – on it’s way to me) 

Surefire E1L (In Santa’s sack – on it’s way to my wife)



Various Mags and small flashlights around the house.



Happy Christmas!:santa:


----------



## CLHC

Partials are listed within the Signatory line with some of the SureFires being in duplicates, triplicates, and quadruplicates along with other various mixes not posted.

_"That's All Folks!"_


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Mike Jordan SF III
MJP UF 007
MJP X6
Spy 007
Mac´s 1D P7
Ellie 1 Quad 3600L
Ellie II Quad 3600L
Extreme III MJP
FM M*g 85
FM 700L spiral
FM Ellie Hid 
FM 4x14670
FM red magcharger
Gatlight


----------



## LEDMaster2003

OK here we go.

Mag 3D
Inova X5 Blue
Inova X5 White
SF U2 Ultra
8-LED light
Sears Craftsman Oscillite
Brookstone DualBeam
Brookstone Headlamp
old Ray-O-Vac light, metal
Dorcy Cool Blue (on-loan to my dad)
Dorcy Super 1-Watt AAA
Dorcy Super 1-Watt 3D
Flashlight+Siren combo *1
Lumilite Krypton 4400 w/Halogen bulb “mod”
Coleman WideBeam
Coleman 2MCP Spotlight
Energizer ArcWhite
C Crane Trek7
Energizer DoubleBarrel (missing switch)
Duracell Flip! 2C
Duracell Durabeam 2AA
Inova Radiant C series (coming soon)

**Non-Flashlight**
Glo-Wands (Red, Green, White, Blue x2)
R.B.B.B Circus spin light w/tiger head, blue *2
Invisible Secrets UV LED “decoder”
Forever Bright Christmas lights (2 sets)

*1: FlashlightMuseum page:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=MI00155

*2: FlashlightMuseum page:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?item_number=RI00005


----------



## Sakugenken

Itishiki, Lioncub, Lionheart HA, HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT, Jets22 LS mod, Arc 4+, LSHFP, Peak Kilimanjaro (UV), Surefire E2e and M6, Firefly2 and an Arc AAA LLC. I also have a USL on order. Can we call it an addiction yet?

PS: Sorry Henry.


----------



## Wong

*Mag2C - ROP Lion version
*Mag2C - DownBoy1000 Lux V
*SureFire-M3
*Aleph2 Flupic single 123 
*Groovy #95
*HDS-Basic60 ( all time favorite  )
*FireFly III
*CR2 ion lime green HA
*(chimo)Arc-AAA Flupic
*Fenix-P1
*Lambda MiniPro-AAA
*Peak Matterhorn 3 high power snow white LED
*Solitaire - Lion DD Lux3
*Solitaire - Lion resistor add DD SMJLED
*China made AAA - Lion DD Nichia
*China made 3 LED - replace with Nichia run with 3 x LR44 coin cell

Wish to buy 2006 - Gatlight 123 model 

Wish all good luck


----------



## cy

don't know how I missed this thread...

whoa... that's some serious collections shown!


----------



## morituri

Arc AAA (my EDC)
Gerber Infinity Ultra (just died this past week)
Nuwai Q3
Ace Hardware 4LED, 2AA light (same as Dorcy 2AA)
Energizer 1LED 4AA
No-brand 3LED, 3AAA light (night light)
Lots of Energizer keychain squeeze lights
Mini Maglite 2AA
Mini Maglite 2AAA x 2


----------



## ledvador

Here is my list too...

LED:
Arc AAA-P new
Arc AAA-P old
Arc AAA old
Arc AAA UV
Arc AAA blue
Arc AAA turquoise
Arc AAA Red-Orange
Arc AAA Red
Arc AAA RGB
Arc LSH-S n°134+ 2AAcliky+ 1x123cliky+ 1AA twisty+ 1x123 twisty+ belt pouch
Arc4+ rev II n° 1613 (dead switch) + metal box
HDS U60 GT n°0232
PeaK Lead Matterhorn 3 Led red
Petzl ZIPKA+
PhotonII
Led-Lenser V8 blue
Plastic key chain white led (x2)
Plastic key chain amber led 
Metal key chain white led(x2)
Metal key chain UV led
Solitaire Lux mod luxbright
Solitaire Lux mod LED-ASAP
L0P (ordered)

INCAND:
Mini Maglite black body
Solitaire black body(x2)
Pelican Mitylite 2 AAA +red lens

OTHER:
Osram Digilux 2AA
Money detector UV 366nm 4xAA
Green laser pointer 5mw 2 AAA
Red laser pointer 2x6LR61
Key chain red laser pointer (x4) 
RGB LED pen (x2)
Blue LED pen (x2)
old(~1999) advertizing pen green-yelow led.


----------



## jonman007

Arc AAA-P
Fenix L1
SF E1e
SF L2
SF M3
SF M6
Streamlight PP 3C Lux
Mag 4C
Chinese 'Police' multiple LED Light
and a whole lot of keychain LED lights


----------



## onlinewarlord

As of 4/9/06

SF M6
SF A2
SF C2
SF E2d
SF G2
SF E1
Mag60
(2)Fenix L1P
Dorcy S1W
Golston 7W Super Bright Waterproof USA  

Plus a few unmentionables.


----------



## Blindspot

Some of my lights (see sig):


----------



## Safety1st

ORB Raw (for suit/formal occasions)

HDS U60 (for everyday carry)

Surefire E2D Defender (for home use, next to front door - carried to bedroom)

Surefire C2 Centurion (For on duty - LEO)

Surefire M3T (For duty work at incidents)

Streamlight Scorpion (in my private vehicle)

Surefire U2 (For dog walking in woods at night)


----------



## rosso

The_LED_Museum said:


> As of just over a year ago:
> 
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
> Excursion Pro
> Expedition 300 (Green)
> Expedition 300 (White)
> Expedition 50
> Trek 400 EX40
> Expedition 1900
> Exped. 1900 Ltd
> Expedition 1400
> Tektite Expedition Star
> Dorcy 8-LED
> Lightwave 3000
> Lightwave 4000
> Millennium 3 C.Guard
> Millennium 3 Military
> Novigear SL2 Flashlight
> Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
> Super Tiger 9-LED Flashlight
> Trek 6000 EX60
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Arc AA Flashlight
> Arc AAA LE (PE)
> Arc AAA RGB
> Arc AAA Std.
> ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
> Attitude
> Batonlite
> Belt Light
> Brinkmann Long Life
> Brinkmann Rebel
> C.C. Mini Trek
> CMG Bonfire Tent Light
> CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
> CMG Infinity
> CMG Infinity Ultra
> CMG/Gerber Sonic
> Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
> Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy Cool Blue #1
> Dorcy LS Flashlight
> eternaLight
> eternaLight Derringer
> eternaLight EliteMax
> eternaLight Elite X-Ray
> eternaLight Rave'n
> FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
> FlashLED 3 & 6
> Flashlight Tuner
> Energizer Folding Lant'n
> Inova X1 Flashlight
> PT Impact
> PT Impact II Flashlight
> LED-Club Flushlight
> LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
> "Penlite"
> LED Torch (ebay)
> Lightwave 2000
> Lightwave 2100
> Lumos LED Flashlight
> Mellert MasterLED x4
> Mini FlashLED
> Mini-Trek Flashlight
> MPTECH XP3
> MX5S Flashlight
> Nightbuster 8X
> Nightbuster Ledda
> Our Best Aluminum
> Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
> PLW-3 (New style)
> PLW-3 (Old style)
> Quantum 2000
> CMG Reactor
> S&W Galaxy
> 3-LED Saber Flashlight
> ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
> Starlite 128 (Old)
> Starlite 213R
> Starlite 128R
> Squid Light
> Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
> Streamlight ClipMate
> Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
> TSI 3-Way LED Torch
> TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
> Stylus 3
> Trek 1
> Trek 2
> Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
> TurboSpyder
> Turtlelite 1
> Turtlelite 2
> UK eLED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
> Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
> ASP Aspen
> Countycomm $1 Flashlight
> CMG O4 Mini
> County Comm Super Tough Light
> CuffMate
> Princeton Tec Eclipse
> Gamma Ray
> Gemlite
> Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
> Knife Lite
> Lightwave Pocket Bright
> Litepro Kee-Biner
> Litepro Quasar
> Lithium Micro Light
> Mirage Micro Light
> Photon 2
> Photon 3
> Photon Freedom Micro Light
> Photon X-Light
> Photon Rav'n
> PT Pulsar I
> PT Pulsar II
> Energizer Pocket LED
> 'Presentation UFO'
> Sapphire (Asp)
> Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
> Tag Light
> Toollogic T1 Tech Light
> UltraSLIM Disposable
> Photon X-Light Rainbow
> Small Keychain LED
> Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
> KeyLED Original
> KeyLED New
> LED Lenser V1 Moon
> LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
> NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
> Pelican L1
> Photonenpumpe V8
> Pocketlite Auto
> Toollogic TracLite
> AK-38 LED+Laser Light
> Arc 4+ Flashlight
> Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
> Arc LS Premium
> Arc LS Prototype
> Epoch 4
> Beam-Fire Quattro
> Fliklite Flashlight
> Inova 24/7
> Inova X5
> LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
> Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
> S175 Luxeon Flashlight
> SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
> SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
> SureFire L1
> SureFire L5 Flashlight
> TNC Hyper Lux V
> TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
> Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
> Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
> Supra Police Flashlight
> Acculux Rechargeable
> ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
> Bulldog LED Flashlight
> Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
> Free Light
> Free Light 2
> Micra Lithium
> Micro opto e-light
> Nightstar II LED Flashlight
> PAL Survival
> PAL OneStar
> Rigel Skylite Flashlight
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
> Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
> 385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
> 2-in-1 Money Det.
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> Mini Detector UV
> Mini Money Checker
> Photon 3 Violet/NUV
> UView Phazer Inspection Light
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> UV Starlight
> UV 'UFO' type 1
> UV 'UFO' type 2
> Wilycon UV Keych.
> Wilycon UV Pen
> AB Moonbeams Nightlight
> AB UV Glo Lite Mod
> Lambda's Ill Pill mod
> Lambda's Hydra
> Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
> Fire~Fly Flashlight
> Gentle LED Birth Light
> Illuminator HD Flashlight
> Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
> Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
> Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
> Double Barrel 18
> Mini Illuminator Flashlight
> Lambda Illuminator (LS)
> Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
> McLux LED Flashlights
> McModule PM6 Mod
> Micro Illuminator Flashlight
> Milky Candle
> Double Barrel LS Mod
> Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> SBP (Super Baby Pin)
> Positron Laser
> Space Needle II
> Terra Destroyer
> Turbo-Mate Flashlight
> Quaggy Light
> EverLED Bulb
> Ever-Star LED Bulb
> Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
> InReTECH 2AA kits
> InReTECH HELIOS
> InReTECH MCWK White
> InReTECH Mega 6
> InReTECH Super 6
> InReTECH TriLight
> InReTECH TriLight-III
> LEDcorp PR bulb
> LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
> NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
> Night Pearl PR Bulb
> Pro Series 3 Bulb
> Avalanche 2 Headlamp
> Avalanche 6 Headlamp
> Black Diamond Gemini
> Black Diamond Ion
> Black Diamond Moonlight
> Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
> Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
> FrontaLED Trekker
> Fusion (LRI)
> Lightwave Illuminator.
> Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
> Petzl Tikka
> Princeton Tec Scout
> Responder 4AA Headlamp
> Seven $1 Store Flashlights
> Bison Sportlight (2-C)
> Division 2 Responder
> Brinkmann Legend LX
> Docter Aspherilux 125
> Mag Lite (3-D)
> Mag Solitaire Flashlight
> Mini Mag (2-AA)
> Nordic 3-D
> Pelican M6
> Princeton Tec Surge
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> S&W Classic Combo
> SureFire A2 Aviator
> SureFire CPF-50
> SureFire E2
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> SureFire M2 Centurion
> TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
> Trek 200
> Trek 6000
> Trek Micralite
> UKE Mini (2-AAA)
> Light Cannon 100 HID
> Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
> 1xLED Keychain Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
> Energizer Trim Flex LED
> Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
> OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
> "Ceemore" 12-LED Flashlight
> Lightwave Infiniton Flashlight
> Sharper Image Ear Lite
> Eveready 2D Flashlight
> "Xnova" 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
> Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
> Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
> SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
> Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> Vortex TC1 Flashlight
> PT Yukon HL Headlamp
> SureFire L6 Flashlight
> X8 LED Flashlight
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
> McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
> QuiqLite
> Extended LED Search Stick



Jesus! Anything you dont have man?


----------



## LEDMaster2003

Here's some more (additions and others I forgot)

B&D SnakeLight (1/13/06 or so)
SF ** ******* (Coming soon, secret will be revealed!)

Have but are in "disrepair" or need batts:
Inova Microlight, Blue
S&W Keychain Light, Blue (fell apart during batt. change)
Bike light (unknown brand, has "HALOGEN" in a lightning-bolt, 2C)
LED Club pocket light, blue (needs batt)

Oter lightmakers
-Strobes, AC
Radioshack strobe
Radioshack strobe kit (already preassembled)
First Light house locator
Unknown brand yellow-body strobe
American DJ Mini Strobe
Sunbeam strobe w/LB1 base (blue, cannot find any info on Sunbeam site)
Here's an reference pic
-Strobes, DC
"911 Emergency" signal strobe, yellow, triangular, suction cups for window, 9v
 Info 
"Safety Strobe" LED button Info
LightMan strobe -clear -2AA w/belt clip, magnet
Several Fire alarm strobes...

Others from the past
about 4 Eveready Economy lights
2 Eveready squeeze lights
K-Mart light
Rayovac Workhorse 2AA (dead&gone)


----------



## Solstice

I'll play! This is in no particular order. As you can see, most are at "lower" pricepoints (but add them up and they don't seem so low anymore )
A few of my high enders (HDS, some other Arcs) have been sold.
There's probably some I'm forgetting:

3x Photon Freedom (Orange, Turquoise and "2x brighter" white)
Photon III, Amber LED
Arc AAA last gen old style Turquoise
Arc AAA-P rev 4 (EDC)
2x CMG Infinity (Turquoise in black Type II and Yellow in black powder coat)
CMG Infinity Ultra, White, in green Type II (still sealed in package)
2x countycomm Ultra-G
CMG Sonic, White, in black Type II
Gerber Sonic, White, silver Type II
Gerber Trio, Red, in black Type II
4x Inova Microlight in Red, Green, Blue w/ translucent cases, one new white version
2x Inova X1, White and Green, both in Titanium
Inova T1 
Inova T4
Inova X5 with green LEDs
Peak LED solutions 1 AAA prototype w/Red LED in brass
Peak LED solutions 3 RGB 1AAA prototype in HA Nat
Streamlight Cliplight x2, one in black w/ head strap, one in translucent purple (rebranded Sharper Image) no headstrap
Browning Dimmable single AA, 2 White LEDs in black plastic
Browning Dimmable single AAA with pivot clip, 1 White LED in black plastic
Eternalight Raven 2
Eternalight Ergomarine (all white LEDs)
Technology associates ZZZ lite and ZZZ flame
Quality Items Online “Diamond” baton light with 3C bats in DD to a Lux III in a smooth reflector (I believe OEM is Aitec)
Uzi single AA with 3 White LED’s (may be refinished/slightly modified Dorcy rebranded by United Cutlery)
River Rock 2AAA in silver
River Rock 2AAA headlamp in translucent blue
River Rock 4AA LED lantern
Aurora 2AA (same as River Rock 2AA)
Princeton Tec EOS headlamp
Underwater Kinetics "Unilite" 4AA eLED
UK 2AAA eLED in translucent blue
UK Zenon 2CR123
Tekna Splashlite LED with both L222 and L233 bulbs
Nuwaii QI
Fenix L1 (with R bin from lighthound) in silver
Fenix L1P v2.0 with 4sevens modded 10 ohm 2 stage
Fenix L1P v2.5
Fenix L2P
Jil DD
Zinc Air Fire Fli
Red LED modded Dorcy AAA
Black type II ano 1AA light with twisty switch and CS LED with optic
Forever light mini shake light
Paklite
Rigel Systems mini Skylite
Surefire L1 (second gen- flood optic and crenelations)
Assorted cheapo microlights (including countycomm ones).
12 LED 4 "D" cell lantern

I may need to pare down again soon. Other wise it just keeps growing .


----------



## bikeg

Solstice said:


> I'll play! This is in no particular order. As you can see, most are at "lower" pricepoints (but add them up and they don't seem so low anymore )
> A few of my high enders (HDS, some other Arcs) have been sold.
> There's probably some I'm forgetting:
> 
> 3x Photon Freedom (Orange, Turquoise and "2x brighter" white)
> Photon III, Amber LED
> Arc AAA last gen old style Turquoise
> Arc AAA-P rev 4 (EDC)
> 2x CMG Infinity (Turquoise in black Type II and Yellow in black powder coat)
> CMG Infinity Ultra, White, in green Type II (still sealed in package)
> 2x countycomm Ultra-G
> CMG Sonic, White, in black Type II
> Gerber Sonic, White, silver Type II
> Gerber Trio, Red, in black Type II
> 4x Inova Microlight in Red, Green, Blue w/ translucent cases, one new white version
> 2x Inova X1, White and Green, both in Titanium
> Inova T1
> Inova T4
> Inova X5 with green LEDs
> Peak LED solutions 1 AAA prototype w/Red LED in brass
> Peak LED solutions 3 RGB 1AAA prototype in HA Nat
> Streamlight Cliplight x2, one in black w/ head strap, one in translucent purple (rebranded Sharper Image) no headstrap
> Browning Dimmable single AA, 2 White LEDs in black plastic
> Browning Dimmable single AAA with pivot clip, 1 White LED in black plastic
> Eternalight Raven 2
> Eternalight Ergomarine (all white LEDs)
> Technology associates ZZZ lite and ZZZ flame
> Quality Items Online “Diamond” baton light with 3C bats in DD to a Lux III in a smooth reflector (I believe OEM is Aitec)
> Uzi single AA with 3 White LED’s (may be refinished/slightly modified Dorcy rebranded by United Cutlery)
> River Rock 2AAA in silver
> River Rock 2AAA headlamp in translucent blue
> River Rock 4AA LED lantern
> Aurora 2AA (same as River Rock 2AA)
> Princeton Tec EOS headlamp
> Underwater Kinetics "Unilite" 4AA eLED
> UK 2AAA eLED in translucent blue
> UK Zenon 2CR123
> Tekna Splashlite LED with both L222 and L233 bulbs
> Nuwaii QI
> Fenix L1 (with R bin from lighthound) in silver
> Fenix L1P v2.0 with 4sevens modded 10 ohm 2 stage
> Fenix L1P v2.5
> Fenix L2P
> Jil DD
> Zinc Air Fire Fli
> Red LED modded Dorcy AAA
> Black type II ano 1AA light with twisty switch and CS LED with optic
> Forever light mini shake light
> Paklite
> Rigel Systems mini Skylite
> Surefire L1 (second gen- flood optic and crenelations)
> Assorted cheapo microlights (including countycomm ones).
> 12 LED 4 "D" cell lantern
> 
> I may need to pare down again soon. Other wise it just keeps growing .




Looks at his list and says.....:wow::bow:


----------



## ruger357

SF E1
SF E!E-HA executive
SF E2
SF L1
SF Z3
SF KL1 
Maglight 3-D cell
3 Minimags 1 converted to led
Hummer shake light
Novatac 120E


----------



## CLHC

In addition to the ones listed below—

ForeSight
Streamlight 4dbA ProPolymer Luxeon
Streamlight 4dbA ProPolymer SSL
Princeton Tec Predator
Princeton Tec Quest
Princeton Tec Solo
Petzl Tikka XP
+Various Assortments of Maglite Instruments


----------



## tommymeboy

This is pretty much "in order of when I got 'em":
Ray-O-Vac Penlite
Mini-Mag
Brinkmann minimag copy
Streamlight (SL) Batonlite (the beginning of my flashaholism)
Black & Decker Snakelight
PrincetonTec (PT) Attitude
nameless Target button-battery LED light
PT Eos
Gerber Sonic
SL Scorpion
Dorcy Metal Gear
Nite-Ize Drop-in for Mini Mag
Surefire 6P
River Rock 2AA Jupiter
SL TL-3
Inova Microlite
Fenix L2P
G & P 3W Drop-n for 6P
Fauxton (Thanks, Lighthound!)

That's all for now, but I feel there will be more!


----------



## Tabish

Power sport 1 MCP halogen spotlight


----------



## faco

ARC AAA | ARC AA | INOVA X1 | UK 4AAeLED | SF L1 | McLuxIII-PD

ARC AA and INOVA X1 (Shelf Queens)
ARC AAA (Daily use for work only, this thing just keeps going after many years)
UK 4eLED (Underwater, Beater etc & stays in the car other times)
SUREFIRE L1 (Loved the look not the Beam) Sitting in the Box waiting for the next owner)
McLuxIII-PD (My new Flashlight and stays with me weeknights and weekends and it's my Favorite Light  )

Had a Streemlight Jr 1watt and gave it to my Brother (He Loves it)

And a few others lying around doing nothing and probably lost (cheapies)

Exolion Ti CR2 on the way (Can't Wait)

ORB NS could be next (If it has a nice huge Flood)


----------



## cratz2

Ones I've used for more than 10 seconds in the last month:

Fenix L1P
Fenix L0P
Dorcy Spyder
Streamlight TL-3
Vital Gear FB2 with modded BOG Module
Wits' End VB16 light
Walmart Plastic 2AA PR-Base light
Nuwai Q3
XNova 8LED
Infinity Ultra
Infinity non-Ultra
Inova Radiant 2xAAA
Inova X1 w/optic
Inova X1 w/reflector
River Rock 2xAAA Light
Various Nuwai 0.5W Lights
Mag 2C Mod ROP Low LE
Mag 2C Mod w/UW0K and nFlex board
Minimag Mod w/MJLED
Minimag Mod w/Snow29 LED on a 14500 cell
Minimag Mod w/Nichia LED on a 14500 cell
Solitaire Mod w/Nichia LED on a 10440 cell

And about 45 others that I rarely use.


----------



## loydski29

my collection is growing hear they are.

surefire
m3
m3t
m6
z2
e2d
e2l
6p patriot
and soon a kroma milspec!
x200b

streamlight
ultrastinger


----------



## SpeedPRO

My small collection...

Amilite Neo T3+FluPIC+UXOJ
Fenix L1P Millermods 1.7
Fenix PID-CE
Fire-Fly III
Peak CPF 2005
Peak Caribbean
Peak McKinley
KI-B
McLux III-PD
McLux III-PD-S
McLux III-PD-S Mizer
Milkypit Project M-243
HDS U60XRGT
CMG Infinity Ultra
SL Jr Luxeon
SL ProPolymer Luxeon
SL TL-2 LED
SF E2D
SF KL1+VG-FB1
SF L4+18650 TB-Tubes+Mc2ES
SF U2
Lion Cub Hat Nat (Complete Set)
Chameleon
TnC SF CR2
Pierce M10i
PT Impact XL
PT Impact 2
PT Attitude
PT EOS
Petzl Tikka XP
River Rock 2xAAA

I just love this place!


----------



## Frenchyled

Sorry, no sufficient space to list all my flashlights here 

But here you'll find an HTML page with all my current flashlights :Frenchyled's flashlights


----------



## edakoppo

Short and not terribly cool list for now but here goes:

Several Photon 2s in various colors
Photon 3 red
Photon Freedom white
Fauxtons in white and amber
Several CountyComm slider and "tough" pocket LEDs
Ultra-G
MM TLE-5
MM SMJLED
MM AAA TLE-10
AAA eBay clone (awaiting thread fix)
Fire-Fli
TOP Stryker
VG F2
River Rock 2AAA
Inova X5 cyan (thanks to Nemul--now my avatar)
Inova X1 white (old)
Inova X1 white (new)
Gerber IU/CMG body silver/white
Gerber IU silver (new)
Gerber IU green with polished bezel and Nichia CS (thanks to Xochi)
generic crank 5-LED flashlight/cell charger
Garrity penlight with green 3mm LED (my only self-modded light, not counting drop-in kits)
Dorcy AAA gen 2 (?)
Dorcy AAA gen 3 (yechh)
Dorcy 2AA
M*g 5 cell C
2 M*g 6 cell C
Pal E-lite
Energizer 5 LED headlamp
Energizer Quick Switch (a gift)
Nightcutter 5PC


----------



## RemingtonBPD

Man I look at everyone's lists and I feel so inadequate (I know setting myself up with that line lol) 

Here is my tiny newbie list

Surefire: M3-CB
L4
Z2
Streamlight: Ultra Stinger
Fenix: L1P
Maglite: Somewhere under the bed
Photon: Around 3 keychain lights


----------



## chesterqw

my very newbish list:

2xcr123 light modded with luxIII and flupic board
a pelican super sabrelite
a tec 40
2xcr123 5 led 1 laser light with the inova alike tailcap
a maglite AA

i am lucky to have them with my current pay.(which is nil,coz i am only 15...)
*hint*will gladly do reviews for your flashlights,manufacturers! will beta test too!*hint*


----------



## tron3

It's not the sheer number of flashlights that amazes me. It's the fact you guys know the make and model of each one.  

I'll be back someday if I ever get an insane amount like some of you guys. <walks away feeling small> :mecry:


----------



## powernoodle

tron3 said:


> I'll be back someday if I ever get an insane amount like some of you guys. <walks away feeling small> :mecry:



Tron: it only takes 1 light to join the fun. :twothumbs


----------



## Mini-Moder

I just joined this forum a couple weeks ago and already spent over $600. And I dont even have anything that cool/good.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I could never hope to remember mine--I keep them in an Excel file. No fancy lights, though. All old collection.


----------



## carrot

Inova Microlight
Photon I
Mag Mini 2AA + Nite Ize
Surefire G2
Photon Freedom to the Max
Arc AA (thanks Solarflare!)
Fenix L1P
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Surefire A2
Mag Solitaire + 5mm red
Inova X5T
Mag Solitaire + 3mm green (thanks greenLED!)
River Rock 2AAA
Surefire E1L
4x Streamlight Stylus
Inova X1

Total spent thus far: ~$495 :green:


----------



## garbman

In order of appearance (in my hands)

Mini MagliteX2 (aluminum+black)
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Gerber Reactor 1w
Fenix L1P
Arc AAA-P
Fenix L2P
Don't punish me... Im just a newbie:mecry:


----------



## SteveStephens

MiniMag (retired!)
Gerber Infinity Ultra green
CMG Ultra Infinity green
Fenix L1P
Fenix P1
Peak Matterhorn SS pocket 3 led (my EDC)
Peak Matternorn black pocket 3 led
Peak Matterhorn black keychain/lug 1 led
Peak Mckinley SS RGB w/dome magnifier
Peak Pacific brass 2xAAA w/AA and CR2 bodies
Peak Kilmanjaro black pocket/keychain 1 led
Peak Caribbean black pocket/keychain
Jil-CR2 DD(Up) TWOH
Mr. Bulk LionCub (brass) + LionHead
Mr. Bulk LionCub Nat + Black
Mr. Bulk Chameleon + ChameleHead
D. Speck Firefly III 
Firefli
CR2-Ion, blue & Al Bronze
McLux III-PD
McLux Ti-PD
Orb RAW NS smoothie
Orb RAW Ti
Neoca BL brass
SPY005 
HDS EDC42XRGT
Lambda Pocket Illuminator
coming:
Mr. Bulk Dam-Cham
AWR Nano
Peak Matterhorn SS pocket body in brass
Firefly III brass, nickel silver, SS, Ti, Cu, Aluminum Bronze

Steve


----------



## London

Polarion PXM35P1 (my absolute fav HID)

Maxabeam 75W (throw me to the mooooooon)

AE24 HID

CL12 Collins Dynamics spotlights (hopefully a good candidate for mod'ing)

UKD8

Surefire (too many to name)

Streamlight (too many to name)

LDI Laser Devices Inc (why don't we see discussions on their cool lights and lasers?) I have their xenon and LED offereing for weapon lights and stand-alone purposes.

ASP saphire light (don't laugh...they are handy)

and last but not least: the mighty and venerable Coleman kerosene lantern!!!

hoooraaaaa!


----------



## skalomax

Dorcy Metal Gear
Inova X0
Inova T3 (x2)
SureFire L6 (x2)
Surefire A2 (x3)
Surefire U2 (x2)
Surefire L4 (x3)
Surefire L2 (x2)
Surefire L5 (x2)
Surefire E2L
Surefire E2e
Surefire E1e
HDS B42XR
HDS B42XRGT
Milky L1 (x3)
Many Maglites
Streamlight TL-3
Streamlight Propolymer Luxeon
MJ Superflashlight III
MJ Arcmania Maxlite (x2)
LRI Proton
Inova X1 (x2)
Arc aaa-p
Arc aa
Arc LSH-P
Arc 4+
Milkyspit M375 (x2)
Milkyspit M180
Milkyspit Modded KL3 (x3)
Jetbeam MKII
Jetbeam MKI
Wolf-Eyes HID
Nextorch Saint HID
HD45 Lux III
HD45 Lux V (x2)
Mclux 27LT-S
Mclux 27LT Lux III
Mclux 27LT Lux V
Mclux III PD
Mclux III PD-S
Ti PD-S (Mizer)
Ti XR19-C
Aleph 3 (x2)
Aleph A19 XR-E
Amilite Neo T3*
Fenix P1*
Fenix L2T
Thor 15MCP

*Lights soon to arrive!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Costco HID
Harbor Freight HID
15 Mil CP Thor x 2
50W XeRay by XeVision
Mag 85 HA III
Mag 85 Flamed
Mag85 in a 2D underdrive
Mr. Bulk Regulated Space Needle II Clone w/ Assault and Batteries
Mr. Bulk LionCub CPF #39/100 Black
Mr. Bulk LionCub Brass (Full set)
Mr. Bulk Chameleon
Mr. Bulk Dam Cham Reservee #23/24
Orb Raw Solid Silver
Orb Raw Ns w/ 3 trits
Surefrie U2
Surefire L2
Surefire L4
Surefire A2 Wh
Surefire A2 UV!!! Thanks Isaac!
Surefire E1L
HDS U60 XRGT
McLux Chrome PD T bin
McLux Chrome PD U bin
McLux PD Bare Aluminum
McLux PD Ha Nat Turbo
MCLux Ti
Arc AAA UV
SuperFlashlight III 1000mA Two Satge Kroll 1 out of 20
Arc Mania MaxLite AA 1 of 20
Mac's MiniMini HID


----------



## colubrid

Very nice taste you have there PSM.


----------



## Rayne

My list looks so small....and cheap...lol.

Arc AAA-P (2)
Dorcy AAA LED
Infinity Ultra-G (3)
Mag Solitaire
Minimag 2AA (2)
Mag 3D (2)
Photon Micro-Light II
River Rock 4AA led lantern
Surefire G2

*Edit:
*Have since added...

Dorcy AAA LED (3)
Mag 2D (2)
Mag 2C (3)
Minimag 2AA
Eveready 2D (2)
Craftsman Endurable 2AA 1 Watt Lux (3)
SMJLED PR bulb (4)
SMJLED minimag kit


----------



## X-Bin




----------



## maverick

SUREFIRES:
E1-HA
E1-GM
E1-BK
E1e-HA
E1e-BK
E1w-BY
E2-BK
E2d-BK
E2e-HA
E2e-BK
E2e-CJ
E2w-BY
A2-BK-WH
A2-HA-WH
3P-BK
6P-GM
6P-OD
6P-BK (round version)
9P (silver)
6BL (baton light)
D2-BK
D3-BK
C3-HA with KT2-HA + SW02
Z2
Z3
G2Z-BK
G2-BK
9P-BK
L1-HA
L2-HA
L4-HA
M2
M3T-CB
M4-CB
M6-CB
9AN
10X
U2
KL1-BK
KL1-HA


*Very upset that I missed out on the Porcupine Limited Edition versions. Anyone want to sell me one?!!

OTHERS:
Longbow Micra
Arc LS-P
Arc AAA
Arc 4+
DS FireFly


----------



## [email protected]

Too many to list, over 700 going back to 1905. Add about 5,000 current production Tektite models...and add one flashlight factory . Anyone else?


----------



## Flashdark

Re: The LED Museum list

SANTA MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Boy, compared to some of you out there, I'm almost embarassed to list my lights.

Here they are:

*Surefire M6-CB-XTN36-HDM6(3300mAh and 4800mAh)*
*Surefire U2 Ultra*
*Surefire C3/KT1/SW02 with 5W (WX0S) SFTH Tower Module*
*McGizmo HD45 - 5W (XX1T)*
*McGizmo 27LT (UX1K) with Ti Bezel*
*McGizmo McLux III-PD (TY0J) with Trit and Ti Bezel*
*McGizmo Aleph 3/6P Prototype*
*HDS Ultimate 60 XRGT with Ti Bezel*
*Lioncub NAT*
*ORB RAW Ti (UWOK)*
*Exolion Ti (UXOJ)*
*SPY005*

After the rechargeable solution for my M6, and McGizmo's next Ti-PD offering (and maybe also a Ti 27L-PD), and a Ti FF3 I think I'll give the wallet a little breather.... and stop for a year or so.... This is too many lights purchased over a span of 5 months....  

WP


----------



## rscanady

Wave,
Even though that may not be a LOT of lights, those are some seriously nice lights you have. Sometimes quality is better than quantity.

Ryan


----------



## EricMack

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I think I'll give the wallet a little breather.... and stop for a year or so.... WP


 
Wave, I've seen the threads you are in!  I'd almost bet a PD you couldn't take a YEAR off :nana: 

Nice collection you are building :wave:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

EricMack said:


> Wave, I've seen the threads you are in!  I'd almost bet a PD you couldn't take a YEAR off :nana:
> 
> Nice collection you are building :wave:


 
Hey EricMack,

Perhaps you are right  . If I take you up on your bet.... I would most likely be sending you a nice PD by the end of the year.....

Come to think of it, you are in the same threads I'm in!!! .....so you are in the same boat! :nana:

Rscanady....thanks for your comments.... I'm being very careful on how I build my collection due to my limited funds!

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## Sub_Umbra

This is most of them. Not much money invested compared to many here. Thanks to my _searchaholism_ and *greenLED's EXCELLANT 'CPF Specials Page,'* I paid less than retail for more than half of them. Most are favorites.

Photon Freedom Covert NV green x4
Photon Freedom Covert White x2
CMG Sonic-G
CMG Ultra-G x2
CMG Infinity Ultra
CMG Infinity blue/green LED x2
CMG Infinity green LED x2
CMG Infinity amber LED
CMG Infinity blue LED
Rigel MIL-Starlite Mini NV green
Pak-Lite Super x2
Pak-Lite MIL
Pak-Lite MIL green LEDs
NightCutter Sport 3 LED 
NightCutter Sport 3 LED green
NightCutter Sport 5 LED green
NightCutter Chartlight 3 LED red
ARC AAA (old)
ARC AAA turquoise LED (old)
ARC AA
EL Hyper Blaster
EL XM-3, UCL
INOVA X03
INOVA XT5 HA III Nat
Tektite Trek2 2 LED green
Tektite Trek2 2 LED blue 
Tektite Explorer 300 7 LED
HDS EDC Basic 60
IsaacHayes 3W Lux III ~495, O-Sink, M/\G 3C host, UCL
M/\G 3D InReTech 20x~400nm NUV module
M/\G 3D C series, UCL
Brinkmann 3xAAA headlight
Energizer Quick Switch
Tekna 222 2xAA dive light


----------



## Ousanas

my poor collection of cheapies can't compare. Guess that's what happens when you have debt, a wife, a 3 year old, and another on the way... 


fenix l1p*
dorcy super 1 watt cr123*
River Rock 2xAAA*
River Rock Headlamp*
Energizer 4xAA folding lantern*
sams element
sams cyclops (currently MIA somewhere, think the 3year old grabbed it)
Brinkman legend LX
Stretch LED light (light/lantern)
Dorcy 1 aaa LED *
CMG infinity* (non ultra, great for going around the house without waking up the preggers wife or 3 year old)
coast tac torch v2 
coast dual color tac torch
energizer 4aa LED spot/LED flourescent combo light
2aa minimag (not modded yet)
3d mag (not modded yet)
2 aaa minimag (not modded yet)
solitaire mini mag (never use anymore)
several other cheapie LEDs that I hand down to my daughter
as well as one 4aa Disny Princess LED light I bought for her at Target when I got my super 1 watt. She's on the way already. 

all my EDC stuff has GID orings on it courtesy of Green_LED, need to order more of those. 
I think that's about it, probably a few others around, but nothing to write home about. 

I really want a 2 stage or more 2 cr123a light, maybe the nuwaii 3 watt one.. or the CPF special edition. But I really can't afford it right now. (I keep saying that)


* == purchased after finding this place, because of this place.


----------



## Dreamer

My humble collection. 

MiniMag
Solitaire
CMG Sonic
Fenix L1P
Fenix L1T
HDS U60XR 
Nuwai QIII
Nuwai X3
Pelican PM6 3320
Liteflux LF1.

Man, good to see my humble collection is slowly growing. 

You guys hv all the exotic lights. I envy you all.


----------



## powernoodle

Keep editing those lists, kids. I just added a Proton and Fenix P1.

peace


----------



## jcoldwater

heres my collection, I forget what some are.

7w golston (re-branded)
5 led solar light
Inova x5t red LED (my carry on)
duracell 2aa hardcase led
Hummer 3ledshake light.
3AAA Garrity led (my first)
Nuwai 21 led
Radioshack dual mode fuorescent/incan
anglehead army light (Led bulb candidate)
no Surefires yet. I'm waiting for the Kroma.


----------



## tradderran

Lion cub
Arc Ls
Arc +p
Hds b60
Streamlight Stinger:naughty:


----------



## Max Brightness

Here's my list. Total 67

*Most Used lights (26)*
Arc AAA premium
HDS EDC U60 w/SSC P4 High CRI upgrade (by Tebore) and 2xcr123/1x17670 tube
HDS/Ra Twisty 85-Tr and 1x19670 tube
HDS/Ra High CRI Clicky Executive and 17670 tube
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-0
Jetbeam Jet III M with Warm emitter
Liteflux LF2XT in black
Liteflux LF2X (from KIT)
LRI Proton Pro
Novatac 85T 
Olight M30 Triton (from Monkeyboy)
Peak Pacific (brass) w/SSC P4 (from Centropolis)
Peak Matterhorn (stainless steel) w/3led
Princeton Tec Apex Pro Headlamp w/SSC P4 upgrade (by Tebore)
Quark CR123 Mini neutral white
Quark Turbo AA2
Quark AA Titanium (from kit)
Quark RGB (from kit)
Solarforce L2M Stainless Steel w/5 mode drop-in
Surefire A2 green (4 flats)
Surefire U2 (Milky modded with CreeMCE Neutral White)
Surefire Kroma Milspec
Zebralight sc50w
Zebralight sc80w
Zebralight H31Fw
Zebralight H51w

*Other Lights (41)*

Brinkmann 1AAA
Cree based super thrower
Chinese Police Xenon Light 2xcr123
Chinese Light with 9 White , 5 UV and laser (3AAA)
Diamond Light High Gain 250 4xAA
Dorcy Nichia LED w/ Focusing lens
Duracell 2AA incandescent w/pull lantern head
Eternal Shakelight
Fauxton keychain LED (several)
Fenix L0D-CE
Fenix L2P (2) w/1AA and Cr123 bodies
Fenix P2D
Fenix E01
Filzer UFO Light
Garrity Keychain LED
Generic 3LED, 3AAA headlamp
Generic 3AA incandescent headlamp w/PR style bulb
GreatLite 2AA Incandescent
Inova 24/7
Icon Modus 1
Maglite LED 2D
Maglite XL100
Maglight Solitaire
Motor Trends 5Million Candlepower
Nitecore EZAA w/warm tint
Nuwai Q3
Nuwai TM-317X 1AA LED 0.5W Dual output
Noma LED cranklight/5 LED 2 mode 
Noma LED cranklight/lantern 
Orb Raw w/green tritium
Princeton Tec Tec 40
Pelican 2AAA Mitylite
Princeton Tec Attitude
Princeton Tec Impact II
Streamlight TL-2
Surefire L1
Surefire L2
Surefire G2
Sunforce 1M CandlePower Halogen


*Lights I gave away/sold (16)*
HDS/Ra EDC Executive - EDC 120E 
Fenix E0 
Garrity Multifunction Safety Light (Incan with LED flashers) 
Brinkmann Rebel LED 
Can-Pro 9 LED, 3AAA 
Chinese 12 LED 1AA 
Dorcy 2AA with 3-LED upgrade module 
Duracell 2D incandescent w/pull lantern head 
Gerber Mantis
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1 
Jetbeam Jet-I Pro IBS 
Maglite LED 2AA
Nuwai TM-310H 1AAA LED 0.5W 
Planet Bike 3 LED, 2AA bike light 
Proton Rex
Petzl Myo-3 Headlamp
Surefire A2 white (Round body)
Solarforce F-4 with CR123/AA battery tube and lantern attachment


----------



## Chronos

Mine are listed in my sig... next up will likely be a G&P Scorpion 500, then a McLux (also a Milkyspit mod to my KL3?):



Surefire L1 HA RD and WH
Surefire M2 w/ Detonator and P90
Surefire L5 w/ 1st Gen KL3
Wolf Eyes M90X 13v extender + bulb
Wolf Eyes M100X turbo head
Night Ops Gladius (black) w/ FM34 beamshaper
River Rock headlamp
Gerber Triode headlamp
A few Mags w/ LEDs
River Rock C cell (car)
Energergizer LED tent lamp
LEDBeam 3C
Modded Dorcy 1AAA w/ UV LED
Minimag w/ NightIze drop in (my 6 yr old son loves it)


----------



## dizzy

My measly collection:
SPY007 serial #0224My pride and joy!!!
Surefire Scoutlight
Surefire M6-CB/ HD-M6 3300/4800mAh,XTN-36/BK
Surefire U2
Surefire L1 w/L2 Head and Electronics, bored for R123 (Milky Mod)
Surefire L2 Canibalized to create above light
Surefire 6P/A19/KT1,2
Surefire E1L(new style LED)
Surefire E1W x 2
Surefire E2W
Surefire E2D x 2
Surefire G2 black x 2
Surefire G2 yellow
Surefire G2 tan
Surefire G2 olive drab
Surefire G2L
Leef Body KL3 MilkyMod w/SW01
Lumapower D-Mini x 2
PierceLight M10I
Brinkman Maxfire
Mac's Custom's "The Torch"
Maglight 3d
Mini Maglight x 4
Book of wet matches
Birthday candles

OK everyone has me beat... give me a few years.....and you guys stop buying so damn many lights.


----------



## steve_vance

Streamlight, several of each:: ProPoly 4aa 5-led, ProPoly 3c 10-led, ProPoly 4aa Lux, Propoly 3c Lux, Twin Task 3c, Twin Task 2d, TL-2, Stylus, Keymate, Luxeon Jr., Septor

Nuwai: approx 2 of each:Q-III, Q-1, TM115, TM301, ALX233c, HLX712, ALX032L, ALX332L,ALX352, ALX253, ALJ012, ALJ213, AT100, CK120 lantern, and several models I can't remember the number for

Inova: large quantities::X5 (all colors), X1 (old & new styles), XO, XO3, new style XO, T1, T2, T3 (incl red led and blue led), T4, 24/7, Victorinox models, and Radiant AA and Radiant C, HA-III X5s from Countycomm

Pelican: large quantities:M6-2390 Ha-III, 2440 5-led, M1, M6 led, M3-2370 led, all led headlamps, VB3, L1-1930, L4-1830, 2010 recoil led, Versabrite, 2020 Sabrelite recoil led, 2410 Stealthlite recoil led, PM6-3330 polymer M6 led, 3610 recoil led, 8020 recoil led

Gerber: several of each, Trio, LX3, TX3, recon

Dorcy: 1AAA, 1AA, 2AA, you get the picture, plus several metal gear, 3D 1W lights, etc

CMG: Infinity Ultra (several), Sonic-G, Ultra-G, Bonfire (yuk)
Teknolite: about a dozen in assorted colors

Petzl: Tikka Plus, Tikka XP

Mag: several 2-D and a bunch of modules, 6 or so Mini-Mag running Terralux modules.

Lazer-Brite: about a dozen 

Tektite: 400s, 700s, Expedition 1400, Expedition 1900

PT: Attitude, Impact II, 400 equipped w/Everleds, Apex, EOS, Corona,and several others I can't remember

Eveready: LED headlamps

Osram: Golden Dragon lanterns

UK: a bunch of 4aa ELed

Squidlights: several

Ledcorp: Turtlelite

Elektrolumens: several 1-watt Anglelux

Lightwave: 2100s, the 3C one and the 3d one (can't remember the model #)

Arc: sold all of my AAA

Peak: several lights, including a couple of their new Police/Tactical series (oops)

Nightcutter: I bought the remaining inventory of NC003s, NC005s and P20s, totalling about 20 pcs

Eternalight: several Derringers, 2 Elite X-Ray, 2 Ergo-something

AND a HUGE sh*tload of onesies and twosies of assorted Hong Kong/Ebay LED lights I collected along the way, including a lot of the older Nuwai and Favourlight models from Golden Gadgets, and a bunch of other led llights (some belong in a museum, like the original Brinkmann "toilet paper tube" from Walmart)

McGizmo DB400 and DB-700 powered Pelican M6s

Golston 7W: 2 

fenix: just bought an L2T from 4sevens

Pal Light/Safe light: several models
Sorry, NO SUREFIRE :lolsign:


----------



## Pokerstud

Inova T5
Inova T3
Inova T2
Inova T1
Inova XO
Inova X5(white)
Inova X5(red)
Inova X5(uv)
Inova X1( old style)
Inova X1(new style)
ARC-AAA-P 
Surefire E1L
Surefire E2L
Surefire L4
Surefire L5
Surefire E2D (2)
Surefire E2E
Surefire E1E
Amilite T3
HDS EDC 42GT
Fenix E1
Fenix LOP
Fenix P1
Fenix Civictor V1
Fenix L1P
Fenix L1T

JUST GETTING STARTED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ritch

ARC: AAA-P (3), AAA-P (old model), AA, LSHF-P
Fenix: L1P (2), L1T, P1 (2)
HDS EDC: B42 XR, U60
Inova X5 (old model)
LED-LENSER V2 Lithium
Longbow Micra (2)
Maglite: 2D, Minimag, Solitaire
Nuwai: Quantum III (2), TM-301X-3
Peak: AAA-Lug Style (2), AAA-Key Chain (2), AAA-Key Chain 3LED (2)
Pelican: M6 LED, MityLite Magnum 2AA, Stealthlite 4AA
Petzl: Myo 3 Headl., Zipka Plus Headl., Tikka XP Headl.
Streamlight: Clipmate, Stylus, Scorpion, Scorpion LED (2), TwinTask 1L
SureFire: 6P, A2, E1e (2), E2o, E1L, E2L, G2Z, L1, L1 gen.2 (2), L2, L4
UK: 4AA (old model), 4AA eLED, 4AA Diving Light (2), 2AAA (2), 2AAA Penlight

All I want for Christmas is a HDS U85 XRGT with a Ti bezel, the SureFire Kroma, the 'new' ARC LS and a FF IV for primary CR123-cells


----------



## JasonC

Not many yet! but...

Maglite 4D (before CPF)
Inova X0
Surefire L4
Princeton Tec Apex
And hopefully a K2 Stunner soon.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I don't have the list in front of me, but I have about 70 as of today.


----------



## Chucula

LOL i already posted here...so I will just take this space to compliment those who have posted on their marvelous collections. Well done sirs


----------



## TornadoKat

kongfuchicken said:


> Craig, two words: you win.



I agree... Craig answering this question is like Bill Gates answering a forum question titled "What would you do if you were rich?"


----------



## RemingtonBPD

Sheesh my little collection is no match for most on here...but I have the itch to keep buying...do they make medication for that? :lolsign:


----------



## robertrock

I have only been at this a couple of months:

Arc-AAA
Coast Lenser (3AAA)
Dorcy Super 1Watt
Eveready LED penlight (2AA)
Fenix L1P
Gerber Infinity Ultra (my least fav)
HDS Basic 42XR (on it way !!!) 
Photons (several)
Surefire L1 with F04 



robert


----------



## Isak Hawk

Don't really have a collection yet, this is all I have:

2x Arc AAA-P (the new ones)
Orb Raw NS
Orb Raw Ti
+ some M*g's and other lights not worth mentioning

I do have a few more that I'm waiting for though:

Ti FF3 + 17670 body (pre-paid)
Orb Raw Damascus (on the list)
Orb Raw Ag (on the list for the next run)
Another Orb Raw Ti from the next run, a smoothie (on that list aswell)

I'll probably buy the new Arc LS and maybe a Ti-PD if there is another run of those.


----------



## bald1

My collection is rather meager too with a good number no longer being used (my Tigerlight, Lionheart, G2Z, X5T-HA, Micra, Photons and TurboFlare take care of my needs) :


Maglight
-Solitare 
-MiniMag (2) 
-2xD 
-3xD 
Synergy Design Group
-TurboFlare-360 (2) 
Laughing Rabbit Inc.
-Photon II - green 
-Photon II - red 
Inova
-X1 
-X5T 
-X5T-HA (2) 
-X5T-UV 
Longbow
-Micra w/UCL, IMS S017XA, Ti clip
-Mini TX0J/DB700* w/UCL, IMS S017XA, LB Impact head
-Eco w/UCL, IMS S017XA
Surefire
-G2 w/ Pila 3.7v LA, G2Z bezel, Garrity Ozark clickie mod 
-G2Z P60 & P61
-E-series w/ Pila 3.7v LA, L4 body, Z57, E2c adapter, M2 bezel
McLux Custom 
-McLux TK EN L4 body/McE2S-Z52-60 ohm/IMS S017XA/TV1J/DB916* 
-McLux PR HA E2e body/McE2S-Nat HA-tailstanding-60 ohm/TWAK/DB750* 
Mr.Bulk Custom
-Lionheart-HA3 Microprocessor 63 levels V.1 firmware/ UCL /IMS S027XA /pocket clip/TWOJ*** / Otokoyama HA3 body 
Tigerlight FBOP w/UCL Gen1 and standard battery pack
-w/Gen4-LA and premium 2100mAh TL battery pack 
-(TL74)w/Carley RF1940-OP/WA01274 LA** 
-(TL11)w/Carley RF1940-OP/WA01111 LA** 1800mAh KAN ** 


* Don McLeish (McGizmo) LED custom capsules
** Jim Sexton (js) custom lamp assembly / KAN battery pack
*** Charlie Wong (Mr.Bulk) LED custom capsule
Pila lamp assemblies and rechargeable litium ion batteries from Jon Burlison (JSBurleys)

--Bob


----------



## powernoodle

Anyone else?


----------



## Chronos

Wow, how things have changed for me in about six months...

Sandwich Shoppe A19 XR-E w. Ti bezel
MilkySpit ML-1 Cree
MilkySpit "Chrononster" 1st Gen KL3 + electrolumens optic + WY0S + MC123 + L5 Body
Surefire A2-RD
Surefire Kroma (pending an upggrade to a Cree by MilkySpit)
Surefire E1L
Surefire A12+A21+Detonaotor- 2X17500 config for my Kroma
Surefire LU-60 collar to run C-body heads on my Kroma
Pelican: M11
Pelican MityLite AAA
1-AAA Dorcy LED w/380nm UV
Minimag 3AA LED
Mag3D with Sears Lux I
MiniMag with Nite-Ize Drop-in
LEDBeam
River Rock 2C
River Rock headlamp
Gerber triode headlamp
A bunch of Mag 2Ds and 3Ds

Oops- Forgot
Everready 2AA LED Lantern (Nichia)
Bunch of fauxtrons
A few Inova keyring LED lights
A bunch of LED light sticks (got at Walmart)
A bunch of LED disposable lamps- for backpacking/hiking
A bunch of LED yellow flashing lights- mark campsite, emergency use
An LED emergency beacon


----------



## karlthev

I don't wanna tell ya! You'll come looklin' fer me!


Karl


----------



## Concept

Some really sweat collections. My whole collection consists of what I have bought since September this year:

Fenix E1
Fenix LOP SE
Fenix P1
Fenix L1T/L2T
Led Lenser David 15
Mini Maglite
Photons CR2 Ion
Orb Raw Ns
Surefire L2
Exolion Ti

On their way:
Fenix LOP Ti
Fire Fly III Ti

Soon to be purchased/on the list:
Ti CR2 Ion
V3 Gatlight
Mc Cree XR19-PD

I think thats it. Hard to remember when they arent right in front of you.


----------



## :)>

Here we go:
Aleph 3 w/UW0H and 2 Stage Tailcap
HD45 w/XX1T
HD45 w/WW0T
HD45 w/WW0T
HD45 w/UX1K
27LT w/UX1K and Ti Bezel Ring
27LT w/UV1J and Ti Bezel Ring
McLux III PD TY0J w/Ti Bezel Ring
McLux III PD UV1J w/Ti Bezel Ring and H3 Green
HDS EDC U60GT w/Cristoph's clip
Surefire M6
Surefire / Milky L1)
Surefire U2 (A fine specimen)
Surefire L2
Arc AAA-P
Fenix L2T w/CR123 Adapter
Fenix L0P SE
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix P1D
Fenix P1
Jil CR2 DD
Gerber IU in Black w/white LED
Huntlight w/Cree (Inbound)
Countless keychain LED's from LightHound
Mag LED 2D
Headlamps:
Princeton Tec Quad
Princeton Tec EOS
Princeton Tec Scout
Princeton Tec Aurora
Petzl Tikka Plus
Petzl Zippka
Petzl Myo XP
Maybe a few others but I cannot remember them. My list is conspicuously lacking titanium lights from McGizmo and contrary to my hopes for Christmas this year, I think it will remain that way for a while longer... I don't think my wife took care of this request

I am eagerly awaiting Surefire's new offereings with higher output LED's. I am thinking specifically about the Kroma:rock:

-Goatee


----------



## The_LED_Museum

As of 12-24-06, I have 909 lights, lasers, and other things that glow - NOT including duplicates I have of a number of these products:

=============================================================================================================

3 watt Luxeon Handtorch
5 watt Luxeon Handtorch
Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 TL-Tactical Light
Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Dorcy 8-LED
Eddie Bauer 6-LED Shop Light
Elektrolumens FT-3C Flashlight
LEDTronics 3C FlashLED® Flashlight
Lightwave 3000
Lightwave Infiniton
Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 16x Blue LED Stainless flashlight w/rubber grip
LumaRay FL6 Flashlight
Lumaray FL6-2006 Flashlight
LumaRay FL12 Flashlight
LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight
Novigear SL2 Flashlight
Pelican M8 LED Flashlight
Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
Tektite Excursion Pro
Tektite Expedition 300 (Green)
Tektite Expedition 300 (White)
Tektite Expedition 50
Tektite Expedition 1900
Tektite Exped. 1900 Ltd
Tektite Expedition 1400
Tektite Expedition Star
Trek 400 EX40
Trek 6000 EX60
Tri-Star Blazer
Tri-Star Phazer
Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
Lightwave 4000
Millennium 3 C.Guard
Millennium 3 Military
Super Tiger (1) 9-LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
Aunoc 1xAAAA Flashlight
LED "Penlite"
Streamlight Stylus 3
0.5 Watt LED Keychain Flashlight
0.5W 3xAAA Flashlight
1W LED Torch
1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight
''10,000 Lumen'' 8-LED Flashlight
28-LED Flashlight (1)
28xLED Flashlight (2)
3xLED 1xAAA Flashlight
7mm LED 7xLED Flashlight
9xLED 3xAAA Flashlight
Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Arc AAA Premium (New style)
Arc AAA LE (PE)
Arc AAA RGB
Arc AAA Std.
Attitude
Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight
C.C. Mini Trek
CMG/Gerber Sonic
''Ceemore'' 12-LED Flashlight
coupLED Handtorch
CTD 8-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (1)
Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight
Dorcy Metal Gear Flashlight
Energizer LED Penlight
eternaLight Derringer
Fenix E0 Flashlight
Fenix E1 Flashlight
Fenix L0P Flashlight
Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight
Garrity 9xLED Flashlight
Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight
Garrity SmartLITE LED Flashlight
Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light
Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp
Gerber LX3 Flashlight
PT Impact II Flashlight
Initial Lights 1W Torch (3)
Initial Lights 9xLED Torch
LED Flashlight w/Disco Light
Lumos LED Flashlight
Mini-Trek Flashlight
Muyan 9-LED Flashlight
Muyan 14-LED Flashlight
Muyan 19-LED Flashlight
Muyan 21-LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA Flashlight
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
Peak ''Matterhorn'' Flashlight
Sapphire non-Luxeon 1W Flashlight
Sapphire (2) 1w LED Flashlight
ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
Special Forces 21-LED Flashlight
Squid Light
Streamlight ClipMate
Super Tiger (2) LED Flashlight
The Illuminator
TSI 3-Way LED Torch
TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
UK eLED Flashlight
Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
Unknown brand 12 LED Flashlight
Unknown brand GP LED Flashlight
LED-Lenser V Square Flashlight
''Xnova'' 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
20mm Armour-Piercing Bulletlite
3W Luxeon LED AA Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
4-LED Flashlight
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
8 LED Flashlight
10xLED 2xAA Flashlight
100-LED Torch
128xLED 6xAA Flashlight
AL-91AA LED Flashlight
Arc AA Flashlight
ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
Aurora (2) 1.5w LED Flashlight
Belt Light
Brinkmann Long Life
Brinkmann Rebel
CA-10 Flashlight
CA-228 3xLED Flashlight
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity Ultra
Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (2)
Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
Dorcy Cool Blue #1
Dorcy Flashlight/Lantern
Dorcy LS Flashlight
Dorcy LS Flashlight (2)
Energizer Double Bright Flashlight
eternaLight
eternaLight EliteMax
eternaLight Elite X-Ray
eternaLight Rave'n
Fenix Civictor V1 Flashlight
Fenix L1P Flashlight
Fenix L1T Flashlight
Fenix L2P Flashlight
Fenix L2T Flashlight
FlashLED 3 & 6
FLT-3001 FlashLED®
LEDTronics 3AA FlashLED® Flashlight
Flashlight Tuner
Fliklite Flashlight
Gerber Carnivore Flashlight
Gerber Recon Flashlight
Gerber Trio LED Flashlight
Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight
HuntLight FT-A2 Flashlight
Infiniter 2xAA 1xLED Flashlight
Inova X1 Flashlight
Luxeon I Tactical Light
PT Impact
LED-Club Flushlight
LED Diving Light
LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
LED Torch (ebay)
Lightwave 2000
Lightwave 2100
LRI Proton
Luma-Fiying Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel
Stanley MaxLife 369 Flashlight
Mellert MasterLED x4
Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight
MPTECH XP3
MX5S Flashlight
MXDL 3W LED Flashlight
Nightbuster 8X
Nightbuster Ledda
Nuwai TM-313X LED Torch
Nuwai TM-317X 0.5W 2-Stage LED Torch
Nuwai X-1 Flashlight
Nuwai X-3 Flashlight
Our Best Aluminum
Oval Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight
Peak Pacific Flashlight
PLW-3 (New style)
PLW-3 (Old style)
Quantum 2000
CMG Reactor
S&W Galaxy (2)
3-LED Saber Flashlight
Starlite 128 (Old)
Starlite 213R
Starlite 128R
Streamlight Jr. Luxeon Flashlight
Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
Sunway 1W LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (3) LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (4) LED Flashlight
Tactical Gear ''HID'' Flashlight
Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
Trek 1
Trek 2
Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
TurboSpyder
Turtlelite 1
Turtlelite 2
Vector 2-Way Flashlight
X8 LED Flashlight
Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight
Batonlite
FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
Mini FlashLED
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 2xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Pelican MityLite 3N LED Flashlight
S&W Galaxy (1)
Streamlight 3N LED Flashlight
Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
AdvancedMart LED Flashlight
ASP Aspen
ASP Mirage Micro Light
ASP Sapphire
Countycomm $1 Flashlight
CMG O4 Mini
County Comm Super Tough Light
CuffMate
Princeton Tec Eclipse
Energizer Pocket LED
Evolution Key Ring LED Carabiner Flashlight
Extreme2 Keychain LED Flashlight
Gamma Ray
Garrity Keychain LED Flashlight
Gemlite
Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
Knife Lite
LED Club Keychain Flashlight
Lightwave Pocket Bright
Litepro Kee-Biner
Litepro Quasar
Lithium Micro Light
Mini LED Pocket Light
Photon 2
Photon 3
Photon Freedom Micro Light
Photon "Freedom to the Max" Micro
Photon X-Light
Photon Rav'n
PT Pulsar I
PT Pulsar II
Energizer Pocket LED
'Presentation UFO'
QuiqLite
QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check''
Sneaklight
Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
Tag Light
Toollogic T1 Tech Light
UFO L.E.D. Keychain
X-Light w/Freedom Controller
Photon X-Light Rainbow
Small Keychain LED
1xLED Keychain Flashlight
3xLED Flashlight
Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
Brite Biner
Finger Light
FireFli LED Flashlight
FLT-1013 Keychain LED Flashlight
KeyLED Original
KeyLED New
Streamlight Key-Mate Flashlight
LED Lenser V1 Moon
LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
Pelican L1
Photonenpumpe V8
Pocketlite Auto
CA-380 Rocket "Lite"
Sceptre
CA-380 Spark Plug "Lite"
Toollogic TracLite
Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (1)
Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (2)
3W 16-Level Luxeon CPF LED Flashlight
1 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
21 LED Flashlight
3W Luxeon LED Handtorch
3 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
5W Luxeon Handtorch
8W Luxeon LED Flashlight
Aluminum 3W Luxeon LED Flashlight
AT3100L 'Sure Grip' 3W Flashlight
AK-38 LED+Laser Light
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR123A)
Arc 4+ Flashlight
Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
Arc LS Premium
Arc LS
Aurora CR123A Flashlight
Beam-Fire Quattro
Blaster VI Flashlight
CA-210 "Bowling Pin" Flashlight
Fenix P1 Flashlight
Gladius
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
Epoch 4
Fire~Fly II Flashlight
Initial Lights 1W Torch (1)
Initial Lights 1W Torch (2)
Inova 24/7
Inova T2 LED Flashlight
Inova X0 Flashlight
Inova X5
LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
LEDXTREME PREDATOR
Luxeon V LED Torch
Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
Nuwai Quantum III Flashlight
Nuwai TM-306x 1W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-115x 3W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-116x 5W LED Flashlight
OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
Orb 3W Luxeon LED Torch
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLuxeon LED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLED Flashlight
Peak ''Glacier Bay'' Flashlight
Peak ''Kino Bay'' Flashlight
Peak ''McKinley'' Flashlight
Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
Pelican M6 HA-III Flashlight
S175 Luxeon Flashlight
Tektite Splash-Lite LS
Streamlight TwinTask 1L
SureFire K2 Kroma Flashlight
SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
SureFire L1
SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
SureFire L5 Flashlight
SureFire L6 Flashlight
TNC Hyper Lux V
TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
Supra Police Flashlight
Vortex TC1 Flashlight
Vortex TC3 TacLite
SureFire U2 Digital Ultra
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR2)
CR2 ION Flashlight
JIL Intelli Flashlight
LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
Vortex KC1 Flashlight
Acculux Rechargeable
ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
Aris Dynamo LED Torch
Barbolight U-09
Bulldog LED Flashlight
Chameleon LED Flashlight
Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
Emerge'N See LED Flashlight
Diamond LED Shake Light
"Disastrous" Dynamo LED Flashlight/FM Radio
Durabuilt Dynamo LED Flashlight
Environment-Protective Torch for the 21st Century
Eternity Flashlight™ (3 LEDs)
Eternity Flashlight™ (5 LEDs)
Free Light
Free Light 2
Indium Rechargeable LED Torch
Inova T4 Rechargeable LED Flashlight
LED Survival Torch
Leopard Dynamo LED Torch
LionCub Flashlight
LionHeart Flashlight
AW-92 Lite-Light
Micra Lithium
Micro opto e-light
MT-023 Dynamo Flashlight/Cellphone Charger
Nexxtech 9V Snap-On Light
Nightstar II LED Flashlight
Orb Raw Flashlight
Pak-Lite
PAL Survival
PAL OneStar
Peak CPF Special Flashlight
Rigel Skylite Flashlight
Rigel Skylite Mini Flashlight
Safe-Light Pal
Safe Light Super Bright
Skunklights Skylight
Skylight Comfort Solar-Rechargeable Flashlight
Skylight Steel Flashlight
Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (1)
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (2)
T-Beam LED Torch
Vortex 3W Luxeon LED Rechargeable Flashlight
LED Life Lite
UltraSLIM Disposable
1-LED 370nm UV Keychain Flashlight
1xAA 8xUV LED Flashlight
12xNUV LED Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV LED 1xAA Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
12-LED 390nm UV 1xAA LED Flashlight
12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
28xNUV LED Flashlight
32xLED NUV 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
41x UV LED Flashlight
2-in-1 Money Det.
Coast® LED-Lenser® 360° Bow Site Illuminator
Coast® LED-Lenser® V9 Micro Lenser
Golden Gadgets 12-LED NUV Flashlight
Inova X5
InReTECH MC395 NUV
Mini Detector UV
Mini Money Checker
Money Detect Light
Peak 1xAA 5xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 7xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 1xNUV LED Flashlight
Photon 3 Violet/NUV
UView Phazer Inspection Light
UView Rechargeable NUV Light
UV Starlight
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
UV 'UFO' type 1
UV 'UFO' type 2
Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light
Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light
Wilycon UV Keych.
Wilycon UV Pen
Corona Blaster
Corona Destroyer
AB Moonbeams Nightlight
AB UV Glo Lite Mod
Custom 1W Red/Yellow LED Flashlight
Lambda's Ill Pill mod
Lambda's Hydra
Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
Elektrolumens 5W cyan LS mod
Fire~Fly Flashlight
Gentle LED Birth Light
Illuminator HD Flashlight
Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
Double Barrel 18
Mini Illuminator Flashlight
Lambda Illuminator (LS)
Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
McLux LED Flashlights*
McModule PM6 Mod
Micro Illuminator Flashlight
Milky Candle
Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlights
Nerdnik's MOD-5 Retrofit
Double Barrel LS Mod
Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification
RGB LED Zip-Light
Spider LED Bike Light Mod
SBP (Super Baby Pin)
SureFire E2 LED Mod
Yugoth Blaster
Space Needle II
Terra Destroyer
Turbo-Mate Flashlight
Quaggy Light
Votive LED
WahWang LED Kit for Mini-Mag
9x10mm LED 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
EverLED Bulb
Ever-Star LED Bulb
Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
Diamond 1W Luxeon Drop-In Module
Diamond 3W Luxeon Drop-In Module
InReTECH 2AA kits*
InReTECH Enhanced White LED Adapter
InReTECH HELIOS
InReTECH MC395 NUV
InReTECH MCWK White
InReTECH Mega 6
InReTECH Super 6
InReTECH TriLight
InReTECH TriLight-III
LEDcorp PR bulb
LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
LunaLEDs 1W Power LED Bulb
MadMax Sandwich
NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
Nite Ize LED Upgrade Kits
TerraLUX MiniStar1 Module
Night Pearl PR Bulb
Pro Series 3 Bulb
TerraLUX Light Engines
TLE-5 Ministar2 Mini-Mag Retrofit
TerraLUX TLE-10 Module
7xLED Headlamp
Avalanche 2 Headlamp
Avalanche 6 Headlamp
Black Diamond Gemini
Black Diamond Ion
Black Diamond Moonlight
Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp
Dorcy Swivel Clip/Head Light
Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
Energizer Focusing Headlight
Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
FrontaLED Trekker 
Photon Freedom Fusion
Fusion (LRI) 
HDS Action Light
Initial Lights Luxeon Headlamp>
Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
LED Duet Headlight
Lightwave Illuminator.
Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-1113A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-032L 3W LED Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-813A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-712L 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Petzl Tikka
Princeton Tec Scout
Responder 4AA Headlamp
Unknown brand 5xLED Headlamp
Yukon HL Headlamp
Unknown brand Luxeon Headlamp
Unknown brand 0.5W LED Headlamp
352nm Portable UVA Lamp
Seven $1 Store Flashlights
Bison Sportlight (2-C)
BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight
CA-1032 Hybrid Flashlight
Division 2 Responder
Dorcy Spyder Flashlight
Energizer Arc White
Eveready 2D Flashlight
Brinkmann Legend LX
Docter Aspherilux 125
Dorcy Industrial Rechargeable Lantern
Duracell 1xAA Flashlight
Energizer ''Find Me'' Flashlight
Energizer Rechargeable Flashlight
ForeSight 500,000cd Flashlight
GE Light Burst Flashlights
Garrity ibeam Floating Lantern
Key Ring Incandescent Carabiner
Mag Lite (3-D)
Mag Solitaire Flashlight
Mini Mag (2-AA)
Nordic 3-D
Omnibrite Flashlight
Pelican M6
Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
'Police' Flashlight (1)
'Police' Flashlight (2)
Princeton Tec Surge
Super Tiger (5) Incandescent Flashlight
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
S&W Classic Combo
Suntone Flashlight
SureFire A2 Aviator
SureFire CPF-50
SureFire E1e Flashlight
SureFire E2 
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
SureFire M2 Centurion
SureFire 10X Dominator
TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
Trek 200
Trek 6000
Trek Micralite
Value Tool Set with Flushlight
Vital Gear F2 Flashlight
UKE Mini (2-AAA)
Unknown brand 2xAA Flashlight
Coleman 1MCP Spotlight
Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight
Thor 10,000,000CP Spotlight
Light Cannon 100 HID 
10" Solar-Rechargeable LED Garden Globe
Beaming Poi Balls*
Blast'N Flash Ball
CentraL.E.D. Work Light
Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight
CooLanyard
Crystal LED Glow Keychain
L.O.T.R. Goblets
Dash Glow
Sylvania DOT-it
Electralume
Eternal Flame lamp
Extended LED Search Stick
''Find Your Drink in a Flash'' Coasters
Flashing LED Ice Cubes
Flashing Attitude Keychain
Flashflight Light-Up Flying Discs
Flashlight/Siren/Radio
Flex Tek 12V LED Lamp
General Hybrid UK Luxeon Driver
GP-4L Radio/Flashlight
First Star Anchor Light
Glo-Toob
Laser LED Cannon
Laser Light Top
LarvaPad LED-Illuminated Mouse Pad
LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes
LEDS1020 LED Lab Light Source
Lightcap Solar Rechargeable LED Water Bottle
Litecubes
Lumitex Fiber-Optic LED Backlight Panel
Lunar Accents LED Headlight Accent Kit
Lunar Accents LED Tube
Megalaser LED Wristwatch
MicroStar LED
Moonstone LED Paving Stone
NeoGlo ''Glo*Wand''
Photon Esquire Knife/Microlight
Psycho-Sticks
Reading Glasses w/LED Flashlight
Sight 'N Sound Cat Toy
Rechargeable Silicon Light Ball
Small Solar-Rechargeable Garden Globe
Solar-Rechargeable LED House Numbers
Spinwheel Spiral
Sport Utility Light (SUL)
Stick N Click Light
Tireflys
Tri-Cluster Modules
Tech. ***. Versalux ULM
USB Deco Lights
Wallet Owl
Garrity 4-LED Lantern
20 LED Lantern
3-White LED Lantern
CMG Bonfire Tent Light
CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
Coleman Keychain 'Lantern'
Coleman Slim Lantern LED Key Fob
Dorcy 3W LED Lantern
Dorcy Flashlight/Lantern
eGear LED Lantern
Energizer Folding Lantern
Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
Guide Gear LED Lantern/Flashlight
Osram Golden Dragon Lantern
Nuwai 12-LED Lantern
Nuwai 16-LED Lantern
Nite Palm FieldLAMP
Candelabra-Base LED Light Bulb
Color Flow LED Nightlight
Electra LED Nightlights
Feit 'EternaLite' LED Nightlight
Glowcandle
GE LED Nightlight
Greenlite 3in1 Power Failure Light
LavNav Toliet Nightlight
LED Nightlight
Sauce LightSprite
Sauce LightWasher
Target Color-Changing LED Nightlight
LED Nightlight/Turntable
Sentina LED Nightlight / Power Failure Light / Motion Detector Light
Starbright LED Nightlight
Team Products LED Nightlight
Zzz...Flame
eternaLight Zzz...Lite
18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
1 Watt LED Light Bulb
20xLED 120VAC Light Bulb
24-LED 120VAC Bulb
30xLED Light Bulb
34-LED 120VAC Light Bulb
9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb
Enerleds MR-16 Retrofit
Feit Electric RGB LED Party Bulb
Fun Light ''Blub'' 
LUMITRONIX® GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement
Reclaimed Light LED Light Bulbs
Remote Control RGB LED Bub
Remote Control RGB LED Bulb (2)
TM-P19S LED Light Bulb
2 Bit
Blink-a-Drink Flashing Cup
Blink Blink LED Candy Sucker
Coleman LED Campsite Markers
DigiTronics Micro Strobe
Dorcy Marshalling Wand/Flare
EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit
Eflare EF510 Electronic Flare
Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe
ETG LED Safety Vest
ETG Strobe
EzyFlare
Mark-Lite Fire Fly
Flashing Light
LED Flare
LED Strobe Finger Ring
Novelty Lanyard Light made for Scion
Mini Spinner
Pelican Mini Flasher
PowerFlare 
Protect-A-Pet Flashing Safety Light
Psycho-Spinner/Strobe
Rainbow-In-Motion Astro Strobe
Solar Rechargeable Warning Light
Sauce Mini LightWand
Sauce LightSaucer
Sauce LightWand
Safety Site e-flare
Snap It & Blink It
StrobeFX
Tireflys Ultra Brite Whistle Lite
TurboFlare 360
VestLED
1W Luxeon LED Desk Lamp
14xLED Table Lamp
3xLED Book Light
Battery-Powered LED Booklight
Sharper Image Ear Lite
Hollywood Moonspot Desk Lamp
Rechargeable LED Book Light
LightWedge
Robotic Reading Light
Super Bright LED Book Light
Energizer Trim Flex LED
iLite USB Computer Light
Kensington Flylight
Flexible USB Light
USB Computer Light
USB Notebook Computer Light
USB LED Light (1)
USB LED Light (2)
USB Keyboard Light
Patterns LED Mini-Fan
Handy Fan with LEDs
Programmable Message Fan
"Spinwheel Breeze" Personal LED Fan
Boogie Lights
Electronic Message Billboard
LED Badge
Monsterbadge Digital Badge
Olympia Info Globe
SignBlaster Digital Badge
3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
7-Color LED Pen
CPF LED Pens
Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
"Photon" Light Pen
Tectron 7-Color LED Pen
WriteLight LED Pen
Crystal Art Light Base
Scilux Luminary Light Base
Backlit LED Keyboard
Eclipse Blue LED Backlit Keyboard
Color Kinetics C75
Color Kinetics 'ColorDial'
Falling Rain Illuminated Water Fountain
''i-Lit'' Portable Stereo Speakers
LED Fireflies
LED Tea Lights
Firefly Magic Lights
Light-UPLocks
LUMITRONIX® 30-LED Lighting Strip
My Lil' Reminder
RGBSP Vista 5 Board
Suncor's 9-Star Modules
Smart Candle™
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
InReTECH STRIPLED Light
University LED Desk Lamp
InReTECH WORKLED light
Benex Durastar Bike Light
Spider LED Bike Light Mod
ViewPoint Flashpoint Taillight
Valentine Flashing Pen
Valentine Flashing Dice
Skyliner
Wag-A-Flag
Fiber Optic Pumpkin Lamp
Flaming Skull Lamp
Flashing Scary Eyeballs
Garrity 'Fun-Tastick'
Halloween LED Projector Pen
Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace
Halloween Shadow Lamp
Halloween Spooky Sounds Flashlight
Mini Fiber Optic Pumpkin
4-LED NUV Light
The Amazing Rainbow Pumpkin Light
'Tin Witch' Lava Lamp
10 L.E.D. Christmas Lights
6 Chasing LED Light Set
Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights
Color Changing LED C9 Lights
Color-Changing Christmas Globes
Color Changing Ornament
Color-Changing Star Tree Topper
Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights
Hallmark Piano Snowman
LED Holiday Tie
Forever Bright Christmas
Highlight Christmas Lights
LED Function Lights
'Long Lasting LED' Christmas Lights
OrnaGlow Color-Changing Christmas Ornament
Philips LED Christmas Lights
Solar-Rechargeable LED Christmas Lights
Target LED Christmas Lights
USB LED Christmas Tree
Yuletide Traditions LED Christmas Lights
UVA Fluorescent Blacklight
BriteBrush Lighted Toothbrush
Electroluminescent Novelty Eyeglasses
Krill EL Light
Large glow bulbs
Small glow bulbs
Lightning Disk
Luminglas "Borg Lite"
Night Scope
Plasma globes
Fluorescent bulbs
Misc. Light bulbs
Other glowing things (1)
Other glowing things (2)
Tritium Torch
StickUp Bulb
Sock Light
Summer Light Globes
Sylvania Glow Night Light
UV Spectracidal Water Purifier
Wearable Pocket Plasma™
1xAAA Red Laser Pointer
12-In-1 Keychain Laser
0-40mW Adjustable Red Laser Module 
100mW 473nm DPSS Blue Laser
100mW Red Diode Laser Module
2in1 Super LED Lamp
3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
50W 808nm Laser Diode Module
50mW CR2 Green Laser Module
5-In-1 Green Laser Module
5mW 635nm Laser Module
5mW 645nm Laser Module
645nm Adjustable Laser Module
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
Aimshot LS8200 Green Weapons Laser Aimer
American DJ Laser Widow
Argon Ion Laser
Bright Night Laser Light
CA-227 Flashlight/Laser Pointer
CNI GLP-473nm Blue Laser Pointer
Cross Generator Laser Diode Module
Ebay 532nm Green Laser Module
Ebay Green Laser Module (2)
GL-1 Green Laser Pointer
Green Weapons Aimer Laser
Hi-Output Keychain Laser
Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
Keychain Green Laser Module
Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
Laserpod
Laser Straight
LuckyDuck 5mW Green Laser Pointer
Megalaser 15mW Green Laser
Novophone Green Laser Module
NeoGlo Keychain Laser Pointer/Flashlight
Laser Levelling Device
Laser Power Level Classifications
''OneShotOneKill'' Green Weapons Laser Aimer
Presentation Laser Predictions
PGL IIIA Green Laser Module
CNI PGL-III 190mW Green Laser
Red Laser Module
Optotronics RPL-260 Green Laser
SCE 50mW Green Laser
Shop Force Laser Level
"Stick of Gum" Laser Pointer
The Piranha Red Laser Pointer
VCSELs (Vertical Cavity Surface Emitting Lasers)
White/UV LED Laser Module Torch
Wicked Lasers 25-45mW Green DPSS Laser Module
Wicked Extreme II Green Laser
Wicked Phoenix 80mW Green Laser
Yellow DPSS Laser Module
Red, Green, & Blue Lasers


----------



## powernoodle

Uh, nice starter collection. :rock:


----------



## rcashel11

Yeah, Craig, that's a nice collection. 

Anyway, here's my short list:

SureFire 6P 
SureFire A2
SureFire E2O
SureFire G2
SureFire L4
SureFire M2
SureFire M3
Peak Matterhorn
MiniMag 2AA
Nuwai TM-311H
Streamlight Scorpion


----------



## cy

good grief craig!

what a list!!!


----------



## jHO

In order of aquisition:

Minimag 2AA (Camo)
Surefire G2 (OD)
Minimag 3AA LED (Black)
And a Fenix L1T for Christmas


----------



## Sable

My collection isn't much, but it sure was expensive!

- Milky-modded "Old-Style" Surefire L1
- LumenCraft aluminum GatLight V2
- Mac's Mini-Mini 10w HID with grooved and fluted heads and aluminum reflector
- Aurora 1.5w
- 3-D Mag-Lite (Plain jane - waiting for a new life...)
- Thor 10MCP from Costco

My Milkymod is so effective I'm rapidly losing the "need" for another LED light - but that HID is so _whomping_ that I might need to grab a bigger one (Still in a Mag-Like form factor please!) for either more lumens or longer runtimes. Time will tell...


----------



## Concept

I wont quote it, but nice collection Craig. Only 909 huh?


----------



## lednut

My list of the Good,the Bad and the Ugly-

Steamlight 2L3W
Streamlight Stinger HP

Streamlight Twintask 2L Camo

Streamlight TTR-3C Camo

Streamlight Stylus

Streamlight Twintask 1L

Streamlight Jr. Luxeon

Streamlight Keymate (2)

Mag 3D stock

Mag 3D with 1w luxeon

Mag 2D with 3w magled

Mag 2C with 3w magled (2)

Minimag AA with TLE-5

Minimag AA with SMJLED (2)

Minimag AA with Niteize led (2)

Minimag AA with 2C Brinkmann Bulb

Minimag AAA with TLE-10

Minimag AAA with SMJLED

Mag Solitaire

Brinkmann Maxfire Rechargeable

Brinkmann Maxfire

Brinkmann Legend LX

Browning Black Ice 9V

Coleman Rechargeable 2-cell

Energizer Hardcase Lantern

Energizer Camo 4D lantern

Energizer 4AA led/flourecent

Energizer LED Headlamp

Eveready 2D value

Eveready 4AA tentlight

Garritty 6V lantern Camo

Rayovac 6V lantern chrome

Columbia 6AA tent light

Coleman 4AA tent light
Coleman Floating 2D with SMJLED PR
Dorcy 4AA with Niteize PR bulb

Rayovac Industrial 2D

Rayovac Industrial 2AA with LED

Rayovac Sportsman 2AA with LED

84 cent value bright with SMJLED PR 

Taskforce 2D with 3W magled

Craftsman 2D toollight with SMJLED PR

Craftsman Endurable 3xCR123

MXDL 3AAA (3)

Innova X1

200,000 CP spotlight

1 Million CP spotlight 

2 Million CP spotlight


Subject to change without notice..........


----------



## 65535

Working functional lights include and are limited to-

Mini-Mag Incan. 2AA
Mag 4 D incan. krypton bulb
Omega Shakky
U2-tomorrow I get him/her???!!!!


----------



## thunderlight

Obtained a furniture unit suitable for storing longer flashlights, so I retrieved some flashlights from storage. Here are some non-Mags taking 3 or more batteries:

Ash Flash 5D with large cone shaped reflector holder head
Dorcy 3D LED
Energizer 4AA Double Barrel [blue anodize]
Eveready 3D Captains with large cone shaped reflector holder head (2)
Eveready 3D Metal safety flashlight
Rayovac 3D metal bullet 
Rayovac 3D Sportsman with large semi-spherical reflector holder
Rayovac 3D Sportsman with standard reflector holder head
Rayovac 3D Industrial [Recently discontinued design]

All of these work, however the safety light is a bit flaky. Nevertheless, I don't use them and they have no batteries currently [no pun intended]. I will post pictures in the future.


----------



## pelks

Here's my shortish list, more to come though.  

Fenix L1T
Fenix L1P
Orb Raw
Surefire U2
Surefire 6P with G&P 3W drop-in
Inova 24/7
Mini Mag AA with Terralux Ministar2 & IQ switch
4D Mag with 3w Lux mod
Peak AAA brass
Nuwai TM-115X
VB-16 Multi-level (2)


----------



## TORCH_BOY

Just some, Fenix L1p, L1T, L2p, L2T, EO, EI,
Minimagled 2AA/3AA, Minimag with Terralux drop in,
EL Tristar 9w, ELX-3, Xm3, Blaster 3P, Blaster 1R, Hyper Blaster, FT-3C.
Miller mods Trilux 9W, Longbow Micra, ECO. Lamdna Pro Magnum 2D Mag mod,
Thor 10Mc, Dorcy, many ebay lights and much more


----------



## kingoftf

Oh no, a Forum full of lunatics!!! :lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign: 




I´ve only 2:

Microfire K500R

(and ordered yesterday)

Fenix P1D Cree (black)


----------



## tron3

The_LED_Museum said:


> As of 12-24-06, I have 909 lights, lasers, and other things that glow - NOT including duplicates I have of a number of these products:


 ...*(Monolithic list deleted for readability.)*

Are these on actual display anyplace? You give guided tours? Really, a nice guided tour could earn you some bucks. 

I have a 20 MCP, 1 mcp, a number of Fenixs, a few Nuwai's, and one Inova,...not to mention a Striker-VG and various piddly "comparison" lights.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Sorry, there is no display - they are in numerous boxes, filing cabinets, closet shelves, wall shelves, and drawers.
I simply do not have the room here to display them all in an aesthetically pleasing manner.

My sister (whom I share this apartment with) would just crap if I started letting strangers (people she has not met) inside anyway. :shakehead:


----------



## Xygen

List of my lights? See signature...


----------



## qdr

LED:

Fenix: L1T, P1 Blk, P1D-CE Nat & Blk, L0D Blk (Li-ion)
Jetbeam: C-LE Cree, MK II Nat (w/Li-ion 14500




)
Gatlight V2 Aluminum
Lumapower: D-Mini Blk, M1 both Cree XR-E
Ledwave: X11 
Surefire: E1L, U2
Ultrafire: WF-602C AAA (w/Li-ion 10440)
Huntlight: FT-01PJ (T-bin) Blk
Jil: CR2 HI
12 Led UV (395 nM)

Incan:

Surefire: M2, E2
Pentagon Light: X2


----------



## Chronos

OK, I truly have a disease as this list has changed in two weeks... 


Chronos said:


> Wow, how things have changed for me in about six months...
> 
> McGizmo HD45 XX1T
> MilkySpit ML-1 Cree P4-WH
> MilkySpit "Chrononster" 1st Gen KL3 + electrolumens optic + WY0S + MC123 + M2 Body + LeefGrip + "Fat" SW01
> Surefire A2-RD
> HDS U60 (pending an upggrade to a P4-WH Cree by MilkySpit) + Ti bezel
> Surefire E1L (pending an upgrade to a P3 Cree by MilkySpit)
> Surefire L5 body, SW02
> Surefire L1 (enroute)
> Pelican: M11
> Pelican MityLite AAA
> 1-AAA Dorcy LED w/380nm UV
> Minimag 3AA LED
> Mag3D with Sears Lux I
> MiniMag with Nite-Ize Drop-in
> LEDBeam
> River Rock 2C
> River Rock headlamp
> Gerber triode headlamp
> A bunch of Mag 2Ds and 3Ds
> 
> Oops- Forgot
> Everready 2AA LED Lantern (Nichia)
> Bunch of fauxtrons
> A few Inova keyring LED lights
> A bunch of LED light sticks (got at Walmart)
> A bunch of LED disposable lamps- for backpacking/hiking
> A bunch of LED yellow flashing lights- mark campsite, emergency use
> An LED emergency beacon


----------



## seery

Changes daily it seems, but here is the current stable.

Surefire:
* indicates a favorite and most used.

E1E
E2E x 3 (*)
E2D
G2 x 5
M2
M3 x 2 (*)
M3T x 2
M4 x 2
M6 x 3 (*)
A2
L1
L2 x 2 (*)
L4
Kroma
9N x 2
Beast II x 2 (on order, anyday now)


----------



## Kid9P

A Pelican full of goodies...

Surefire L6 was CREEMATED by CM 
HDS U60GT with extra 2x123 tube. Awaiting possible Creemation by Milkyspit 
1D MagLite running a Diamond K2 led on 3xAA. Kiu SS Bezel w/ glow paint 




Ray / Kid9P


----------



## Rex-Star

inova x5
inova t3
surefire u2


----------



## PFloyd

Here's mine:

Surefire L4, E1L

Fenix P1D CE, P1, L1T, LOP SE

Inova X5

Arc-P

HDS U60GT(my fave)

Peak Caribbean(outstanding)

Cheers
Bob


----------



## CountYorga

Well... here's my humble collection so far

McLuxIII-PD with tritium
Mr Bulk Brass LionCub (123tube 150tube 168tube & LionHead)
Mr Bulk Custom Brass LionCub (by RPM) w/Chamelion L.E.
Mr Bulk Bare Aluminum LionCub (123 tube 168tube & LionHead incl spare Chamelion L.E.)
Mr Bulk Black CPF#17 LionCub (123tube 168tube & LionHead)
Mr Bulk HA Nat LionHeart#253 (150tube)
Mr Bulk HA Nat LionHeart#027 (150tube & 168tube)
Mr Bulk Chamelion (123slimtube 168tube slimhead LionHead)
** Mr Bulk VIP Black (BulkHead BigBulkHead 2xAA Body VIP PocketClip)
Orb Aluminum 3watt with tritium
Orb Aluminum 7led Flood
Orb Raw 2 stage with Blue tritium
Orb Raw 190 lumen Red/Orange with Green Tritium
Orb Raw NS (smoothie 2 stage)
Exolion Ti (#59/100)
Fenix L1P
Fenix L0P
Fenix L0P SE 
Inova T1
Inova T2
Inova T3
Inova T4
Inova 24/7
Inova X5 (white)
Inova Microlights (2)
Surefire G2
Surefire E2d
Surefire A2 (white/red)
LedLenser V1 Moon Lenser
LedLenser V8 Photon Pump (blue)
LedLenser V6 Stainless Steel
LedLenser V10 Stainless Steel
LedLenser V9 Laser Pointer
LedLenser Flashing Safety Lights (3)
LedLenser V²2 3watt
LedLenser V²2 1watt
LedLenser V²2 (6led red/white)
LedLenser TacTorch (red/white/blue/green)
LedLenser 360 degree (small)
LedLenser Alien Light (blue)
MagLight 3D (terralux 3 watt)
MagLight AAA
Glo Toob Red
Glo Toob White
Glo Toob Blue
Glo Toob Amber
Glo Toob Green
SunForce 1 Mil CP
Eveready Fluorescent Camp Light
Chinese 12 led UV lights (2)

(** soon to be here)


----------



## Illum

The_LED_Museum said:


> Sorry, there is no display - they are in numerous boxes, filing cabinets, closet shelves, wall shelves, and drawers.
> I simply do not have the room here to display them all in an aesthetically pleasing manner.
> 
> My sister (whom I share this apartment with) would just crap if I started letting strangers (people she has not met) inside anyway. :shakehead:



im assuming you took the batteries out of them prior to boxing?


my collections...small
whats on my sig.....add on: 
inova X5 [+1] 
inova X1 [+1] two total
Streamlight stylus [+2] three total
Dorcy super i watt [123A version] [+2] 3 total
Maglite 3D with diamond 1 watt
Fenix L2P [+1] two total


----------



## jgdawes

So far:

Surefire G2
9P
E2E
E1L-R
L4
A2
M3
M6
Fenix P1
Orb Ns K2
Orb Ns XR-E

Now that my student loan has arrived for the new term I have to decide between a Mclux PD-S and the William Henry Legacy (damascus) as it wont stretch to both! Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## robm

Orb NS XR-E
Orb Raw 3W 2 Stage
Fenix P1D CE
Lumapower LM301
MXDL 3W LED
Generic 3W LED
Generic 21LED x 2
Generic 9 LED
Generic 28 LED
Generic 8 LED AA
Generic 12 LED AA
Generic/Chinese/Ebay various
S1801
S1802
'Photon Style' keychain x3
Safe Lights x 3

On order
Ultrafire R500
Ultrafire K2 500
Jetbeam AA XRE
Tesla 6 2D
Smartfire CR2
U2 Style K2
8W LILL
Ultrafire 3W SANNI


----------



## redskins38

Here is my small collection

L1 
D2
C3
E2W
Arc AAA-P
PT EOS
Photon Clone
Orb Raw K2


----------



## jumpstat

This is my humble collection:.........

1.Maglite Solitaire.
2.Maglite Minimag 2xAAA
3.Maglite Minimag 2xAA
4.Maglite 4D
5.Surefire E1L
6.Surefire L1
7.Surefire E2e Black
8.Inova X1


----------



## KoiSG

Here's mine,

1 Lumapower LM302 + 1 x CR123 tube
1 Lumapower LM302
1 Fenix L1T + 1 x CR123 tube
1 Fenix EO
1 Fenix P1D CE
1 Night-ops Falcata 6V
1 Maglite 2C (gathering parts for ROP)
1 Maglite AAA Mini Mag
2 x Osram Golden Dragon LED Lantern


----------



## magpie

mine are listed in the scratched up and used lights thread


----------



## magpie

mine are listed in the scratched up and used lights thread


----------



## m3m4

Surefire

6p
9an
m3
m4

Streamlight

stinger 
stinger HP

Maglite

Rechargeable


----------



## Lightingguy321

1-Streamlight Strion
1-Streamlight Twin Task 3C-UV Titanium
1-Streamlight Jr. Luxeon


----------



## BayGleam

Here's my collection to date:

*LED (5mm)*
Arc AA
Arc AAA
Arc RGB
CMG Infinity Ultra
Eddie Bauer Opto E-light
Energizer Folding LED Light
Inova X1
Lightwave 4000
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Red (630nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Orange (605nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Yellow (592nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Green (525nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Turquoise (495nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Blue (470nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Purple (+UV) (405nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/Violet (blue coated w/ red phosphor)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/UV (370nm)
LRI Photon Freedom Micro/White (6500K)
Peak Technologies Kilimanjaro (7x5mm)
Peak Technologies Matterhorn (3x5mm)
Princeton Tec Impact
Technology Associates eternaLight Ergo XRay

*LED (Luxeon I/III/V, Cree XR-E)*

Arc Arc4+
Arc LSH
Fenix L0P
Fenix L0-Ti
Fenix L1P
Fenix P1
HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT
Inova XO3
Lumapower M1
LumenCraft GatLight V2
Lummi Orb Raw NS w/ Cree XR-E, 5 ice blue trit vials
Lummi Orb Raw NS w/ K2, 5 ice blue trit vials
MiniMag LED AA
Nuwai 3x3W
Nuwai ALX-352L
Nuwai Quantum III
Peak Caribbean
Peak CPF 2005 Special ("Rainier")
Surefire KL5

*Incandescent*
Black Bear MAG 951 II
Cyclops Thor 15MCP Spotlight
Maglite 2C, modded w/ rubber hose, 7.5V xenon bulb and 2x17500
Maglite Solitaire
Maglite MiniMag AA (hosts a TerraLux MiniStar2 UV LED, 395nm, 200mW)
Princeton Tec Surge
Surefire C3 Centurion
Tigerlight FBOP
Vector Sport Spot (VEC138Y) 1MCP
WolfEyes Rattlesnake M90-13V

*Hybrid*
Princeton Tec Yukon (Xenon + 3x5mm)
Princeton Tec Yukon HL (Lux I + 3x5mm)
Streamlight TwinTask (Xenon + 3x5mm)

*HID*
AmondoTech Illuminator

*UV*
Portable UV Lamp, Longwave 
Portable UV Lamp, Shortwave


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Cool!!! 
Somebody else who owns an Arc AAA RGB!!! :twothumbs:
I know this was a limited production, so I myself wasted no time in purchasing one!!! :thumbsup:
And yes, I still have it...right in front of me actually.


----------



## BayGleam

The_LED_Museum said:


> Cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody else who owns an Arc AAA RGB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I know this was a limited production, so I myself wasted no time in purchasing one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I still have it...right in front of me actually.


 
I pull out my RGB from time to time for some relaxing, chromatic photons.





My RGB's the only Arc I have at the moment in the AAA form factor as its sibling, a regular white AAA, is MIA.



I think it's lost within the house so I'm hoping it'll turn up someday...

Craig, I'm always in awe of your vast light collection and I've based many a purchase on your informative (and often entertaining) reviews - thank you!


----------



## mightysparrow

Ra Twisty 85TW
Ra Twisty 100TW
JetBeam I Mk I AA (stealth edition)
JetBeam AA C-LE 
Luxogen LR-12 W (2)
G&P 3-watt Luxeon 1xCR123
Minimaglite 2xAA incan.


----------



## Atomic_Chicken

Greetings!

When I find a light I like, I buy several of them. Here is my current collection:

6 - Princeton Tec Impact XL
4 - Nexxtech Combo Shakelight/3AA 5-LED
5 - Inova 24/7 Headlamp
3 - River Rock 4AA LED Lantern
6 - Inova X02
1 - Inova X03 (TIROS Optic)
2 - Inova X5
2 - Surefire L1 (White LED Old Reflector Version)
2 - Surefire L2
1 - Surefire Kroma Civilian Version (I'll be buying 2 more of these this year)
1 - Nightstar Shakelight
1 - Nightstar CS Shakelight (I'll be buying 3 more of these this year)
3 - River Rock 1AA 1W
2 - River Rock 2AA 1.5W
3 - Inova X1 (TIROS Optic)
3 - Inova X1 (Reflector)
3 - CMG Infinity Ultra (Red LED)
3 - CMG Infinity Ultra (Blue LED)
1 - Circuit City LED Diving Hand Torch
1 - Hummer 3-AAA 3-LED Tri-Power Torch

Best wishes,
Bawko


----------



## RemingtonBPD

See below:


----------



## cutlerylover

Users...
-LED keychain clear (fifthunit/dealextreme) (2 2016 lithium) (LED)
-MiniMaglite Solitaire (1AAA) (Incandescent)
-MiniMaglite (2AAA) (LED)
-MiniMaglite w/ Nite-Ize (3)5mm LED upgrade + tail switch (2AA) (LED)
-MagLite 2D LED (black) (2D's) (LED)
-Photon Freedom Micro (2 2016 lithium) (LED)
-Pelican Mitylite 1900 (2AAA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy "Gel-Light" Orange case (2AA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy 1Watt LED (3D) (LED)
-Dorcy Adjustable Beam (2AA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy LED Gold (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy LED Red (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy LED Silver (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy Metal Gear (3AAA's) (LED)
2-Dorcy Camp Lantern (4AA) (Incandescent)
-Stanley 369 Maxlife Tripod 6LEDs (3AA/6AA/9AA) (LED)
-1,000,000 Candle Power Spotlight (rechargable) (Incandescent)
New...
-Inova XO (2 CR123's) (LED) 
-Pelican M3 (3 CR123's) (LED)
-Surefire E2W (WineLight II) (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-Brinkmann Maxfire LX (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-9V G&P Zenon (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-MagLite 2D (black) (2D's) (Incandescent)
-MiniMaglite 2AAA (2AAA) (Incandescent)
-Custom LED light made in a covert altoids tin...(2AA) (LED)

So...14 LED flashlights, and 11 incandescent flashlights...Pretty balanced...

as far as power goes...

AA's - 6
AAA's - 8
D's - 3
CR123's - 5
2016 lithiums - 2
rechargable - 1


So overall I am set with a variety of pretty affordable flashlights...but will I stop there, oh no this is just the beginning...lol


----------



## cutlerylover

Users...
-LED keychain clear (fifthunit/dealextreme) (2 2016 lithium) (LED)
-MiniMaglite Solitaire (1AAA) (Incandescent)
-MiniMaglite (2AAA) (LED)
-MiniMaglite w/ Nite-Ize (3)5mm LED upgrade + tail switch (2AA) (LED)
-MagLite 2D LED (black) (2D's) (LED)
-Photon Freedom Micro (2 2016 lithium) (LED)
-Pelican Mitylite 1900 (2AAA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy "Gel-Light" Orange case (2AA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy 1Watt LED (3D) (LED)
-Dorcy Adjustable Beam (2AA) (Incandescent)
-Dorcy LED Gold (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy LED Red (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy LED Silver (1AAA) (LED)
-Dorcy Metal Gear (3AAA's) (LED)
2-Dorcy Camp Lantern (4AA) (Incandescent)
-Stanley 369 Maxlife Tripod 6LEDs (3AA/6AA/9AA) (LED)
-1,000,000 Candle Power Spotlight (rechargable) (Incandescent)
New...
-Inova XO (2 CR123's) (LED) 
-Pelican M3 (3 CR123's) (LED)
-Surefire E2W (WineLight II) (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-Brinkmann Maxfire LX (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-9V G&P Zenon (2 CR123's) (Incandescent)
-MagLite 2D (black) (2D's) (Incandescent)
-MiniMaglite 2AAA (2AAA) (Incandescent)
-Custom LED light made in a covert altoids tin...(2AA) (LED)

So...14 LED flashlights, and 11 incandescent flashlights...Pretty balanced...

as far as power goes...

AA's - 6
AAA's - 8
D's - 3
CR123's - 5
2016 lithiums - 2
rechargable - 1


So overall I am set with a variety of pretty affordable flashlights...but will I stop there, oh no this is just the beginning...lol


----------



## Illum

its good to see Doug and Craig together with a couple years of happy frustration competiting for lights...with the exception of users like FLASHLIGHTMAN

Dorcy super 1 watt [lithium] (2)
Dorcy 1AAA LED modded with UV (2)
[Used] Dorcy 3D 1 watt
Energizer folding 2 LED
Eveready 6V lantern
Fenix P1-CE (1)
Fenix L0D-CE (1) Q4 (1)
Inova X5-WH
Inova XO2
[Used] Inova XO3
Inova X1
[Used] Inova T1 
[Used] Mcgizmo McLuxIII-PD [UX1K with dead trit]
[Used] Mag Instrument Minimags (1) [now upgraded to Auroralite 2x14500 hotwire]
[Used] Mag Instrument 3D
Mag Instrument 2D [ROP-High] 
[Used] Mag Instrument 6D
Pak-lite basic (2)
Pak-lite original [White]
Radioshack 1C strobe
Streamlight Junior Lux 
StreamlightPP 4AA Lux
[Used] Streamlight Scorpion
Streamlight Stylus (2)
[Used] Surefire A2-HA-WH (3) two square, one round
[Used] Surefire L4-HA (2)
[Used] Surefire E2D + KL4-BK
[Used] Surefire M6 + LF-HO-M6R+FM 3x17670 holder :nana:
Versalux 4xAA [Sigman Mod]

Updated as the new ones come along


----------



## k1rod

M6-CB, Kroma Milspec, (2) G2 Nitrolon's, (4) Minimag AA, (3) Mag 3DLED, (2) Mag 2DLED, BrightStar 2618, (2) Wal Mart 3D. 

Petromax, (4) Aladdin Treasures, (4) RE Deitz Lanterns


----------



## Chronos

LOL My list changes every week, or so it seems:

McGizmo HD45 XX1T
McGizmo 27LT-S w/ Mofo Ti bezel
MilkySpit "MilkyWire" 2C HA Black (Leef) Mag + LeefRing + Borofloat + Stainless Spring + GH24 bulb
MilkySpit "Chrononster" 1st Gen KL3 + electrolumens optic + WY0S 1000+mA + Leef 2x18500 HA + LeefGrip + "Fat" SW01
MilkySpit Surefire E1L: Seoul P4 w/ stock optic + black Peu Pi body + stock body
MilkySpit M180: 3x Sbin LuxIIIs in a SF KL2 + Leef Project-M 1x18650 + LeefGrip + "Fat" SW01
Surefire 10X Dominator
Surefire M3T (Soon 2x18650 Project-M body)
Pelican MityLite AAA
1-AAA Dorcy LED w/380nm UV
Mag3D with Sears Lux I
MiniMag with Nite-Ize Drop-in
LEDBeam
River Rock 2C
River Rock headlamp
Gerber triode headlamp
A bunch of Mag 2Ds and 3Ds
Everready 2AA LED Lantern (Nichia)
Bunch of fauxtrons
A few Inova keyring LED lights
A bunch of LED light sticks (got at Walmart)
A bunch of LED disposable lamps- for backpacking/hiking
A bunch of LED yellow flashing lights- mark campsite, emergency use
An LED emergency beacon


----------



## Nereus

Edit 8 april 2007: Nowadays you can find all my flashlight mods here as part of *Modified Flashlights Reference DataBase.* 

- N


----------



## LittleBrownStain

*8 Each, AA penlight flashlights.*

Bought from the dollar store. "SuperBrite" brand.

They cost, (....ummm).... one dollar each. (_"Well, Du-u-hh"_) 4 red ones, and 4 black ones.

Made In China. Each one came with it's very own built-in light bulb, *at no* *extra charge!* (WoW! Who wooda thunkit?)

Made of plastic. (And toilet paper, I think).

Rated at 1/10th of one birthday-candle-power each. (With the shades drawn of course).

That's it. End of list. (Thrppphhhhh!!!!) 

(Please go easy on me; I just discovered CPF not even a week ago).

Battery life was 3-1/2 hrs each fed with 2 Sanyo Eneloops before they pooped out. (4 of the 8 bulbs burned out in the process).

End of test. [hee-hee]

*** I'M JUST JOKING !!! ***

(Well I did actually buy the lights.......)

(Ok, ok.....) So like, today I went out and bought my first Mag 2D lite. Now if I could just figger out a way to make it take rechargeables (instead of the required alkalines) without having to plunk down $40 + shipping for an EverLED module, then I'd be happy.

Nice Forum you got here, guys!!! :laughing:


----------



## Buckeye

*Incandescants:*

Mag Blue/Purple 2C-3/123A w/5 cell Krypton bulb
Mini-Mag White (by Will) with stock bulb. Waiting to find the right sandwich.
Wolf Eyes 9DX Raider w/stock bulb and WE 150A batteries
Surefire Yellow G2

*LED:*

Fenix Black L2D CE w/Energizer NiMH *EDC*
Fenix Black L1P w/Energizer NiMH *EDC*
Fenix Natural E0 *EDC*
CPF LE 4W VB-16 w/AW's RCR123As
Mini-Mag Copper w/Nite-Ize drop-in
Mag Black 2D-3C w/Sears 1W LED and sputtered reflector
Dorcy Silver 8 LED-2C
Dorcy Red 1 LED 1 AAA
Dorcy Silver Super 1W 3AAA (MIA) 
LEDBEAM 3C
Target/Durable 1W LED 3AAA
PT Attitude
Inova Microlight Green

Edit-Added 3/23/07
*HID*
Sam's Club Power on Board HID


----------



## specspec24

Fenix P1D CE
Inova X1
Inova XO
Streamlight Strion
Streamlight TaskLight 3AA Luxeon
Streamlight TL-2 LED (Gen 2)
Surefire L2
Surefire U2


----------



## FILIPPO

I have:

maglite

solitaire
2AA LED
2C mod with 3XCR123A with 6D xenon bulb
3D with 4"C" cells
mag85 (2,5" head on the way from FM) 
6D with xenon bulb
6D ROP LOW/HIGH
Mag charger (WA 1160)

Surefire
6P
M4 devastator


----------



## powernoodle

FILIPPO said:


> only seven....



You are seven ahead of most people on this planet, so keep your head up. And its not a contest, anyway. :twothumbs 

cheers


----------



## dalekcommander

Wow, I am feeling woefully inadequate here.

I currently have:
3x S&W Delta Force
1x NightOps Falcata
1xWE M90

Believe it or not I only plan on buying two more: the NightOps Gladius and a Pentagonlight. After that, my focus will be on supplies or accessories for what I'll have.


----------



## mightysparrow

see earlier post in this thread


----------



## FILIPPO

thanks for your moral support Powernoodle...


----------



## BVH

1942 WWII G.E. 60" Carbon Arc
VSS-1
Optical Radiation Corp "Locators" Blackhawk targeting 300 Watt HID's
Xeray Barn Burner
Larryk14
Mac's Torch
Mac's Quad Cyan
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix L1P Cyan
Fenix L1P Green
RAW Cree
Draco Ti
LionHeart
Surefire L4


----------



## Elton

the two in my sig plus a garrity gt-led 4aa a mag 3d a mag 6d and a mini mag


----------



## Delta

Inova T2 (TIROS) 
Inova T3 (TIROS)
Inova X1 V.1 (Red ano)
Inova X1 V.2
Inova X5 (white)
Inova X5 (Green)
Inova MicroLight
Fenix L1D (plus L2D Tube)
River Rock 1AA 1W
DX 3W Cree P4 1CR123 Light
Civictor V1
12 Led UV flashlight

Many others, but have been sold/traded over time. This represents my current stock.


----------



## katx

I will only list my LED's as I do not consider the others as MY flashlights.


Coast LL7742 V2 Silver Pro Rechargeable LED Light
Element 3AAA Luxeon I (4)
Fenix L2D CE
River Rock Nichia Jupiter Lantern (2) 
River Rock 1.5 Watt 2AA (4)
River Rock 0.5 Watt 1AA
Streamlight ProPolymer Luxeon 4AA (3)


----------



## skalomax

*I had too many.*


----------



## Tempest UK

Surefire E2e
Surefire Winelight II
Surefire Winelight II (NIB)
Surefire E1L
Surefire G2 (Tan)
Surefire A2 (White LEDs)
Surefire L4
Surefire L1 (Cree edition - on its way)
Surefire E2L (Cree edition - also on its way)
Surefire E1L (Cree edition - once again on its way...)
Surefire M3T
Fenix L1T
Fenix L2D CE
Aleph 19 XR-E
Maglite 4D
Maglite Solitaire
Inova X1
Inova X5 (Red LEDs)
Photon Micro-Light II
Arc AAA-p
HDS EDC Basic 60
HDS EDC Basic 42 GT
Orb Raw

And a NovaTac EDC 120P on pre-order :thumbsup: More SFs to be added soon...

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Hoegni Mohr

On an auction in Tórshavn I have bought an old, NEVER USED electical lamp which runs on rechargabla batteries. I do not know when the lamp is made, but I am told that it was to be used as an emergency light while surgical operations were carried out in the Dronning Alexandrines Hospital here in the Faroese capital Tórshavn during the Second World War.

The lamp is about 30 centimetres high, some 10 centimetres wide and coloured black. The upper part is a round light with a barred glas and two light bulbes inside (one big and one small). On the top of this part there is an electrical contact and a handgrip. The lower part is a quadrangular battery case. On the front of the battery case, the name "Eisemann" is in relief. Under the name there is a black and silver coloured plate with this information:

"KE 130"

"Nr. 68585"

"Ex"

"sG 4"

Furthest down there is a smaller yellow sign with this information:

"Ex"

"geprüft"

Inside the battery case there are no batteries but two plastic boxes which seem to have kept the batteries.

Please pass this on to collecters and museums with my emailadress: [email protected] 

If I get a good price, I sell this masterpiece ...


----------



## Sable

I have...

Mac's "The Torch,"
Surefire Kroma Civillian
No-Name Nicha 1.5w 1-CR123 (Same as the Sportsmans's Warehouse one)
Milkymodded UWAJ Lux-3 "Old-Style" Surefire L1
McGizmo UV1J Lux-3 Alumium PD
McGizmo AlTiN-plated Ti-PD-S [_Thanks Sasha and Don!_]
Mag Instruments 3-D Mag Lite

I'd love to get me one of them GatLight V3s, but I just bought a spitload of camera equipment and need to lay off the lights for a bit...:laughing:


----------



## Chawarito

I have ___

AE Powerlight 24w Shorty
Surefire 6P
Surefire E2e
Surefire G2
Surefire C2
Surefire M2
Surefire L1
Surefire L2
Surefire E2l
Surefire U2
Surefire A2
Surefire Kroma
Coast 1.25w lenser (optical lens)
Fenix L2P
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix P2D CE
Fenix P3D CE
Inova T1 (TRIOS)
Inova T2 (TRIOS)
Inova T3 (TRIOS)
Inova T4 (TRIOS)
Inova XO3 (TRIOS)
Inova X5
Inova XO (reflector)
Inova X1 (spotlight)
Inova X1 (Reflector)
Mag Light 4 cell 3w LED
Mini Mag LED 2 cell
Mini Mag LED 3 cell
Wolf Eyes 6A 
Wolf Eyes 6M
Wolf Eyes 6MX
Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake
Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake 13v
Wolf Eyes Boxer 24w


----------



## Max Brightness

Here's my updated list

HDS EDC U60
Orb Raw
Surefire L1
Surefire L2
Surefire A2
Surefire U2
Surefire G2
Arc AAA premium
Streamlight TL-2
Fenix L2P
Fenix E0
Fenix L0D CE
Inova 24/7
Nuwai Q3
Nuwai TM-310H 1AAA LED 0.5W
Nuwai TM-317X 1AA LED 0.5W Dual output
Chinese Police Light (Incandescent)
Chinese Cree based super thrower
Princeton Tec Apex Pro
Princeton Tec Attitude
Princeton Tec Impact II
Princeton Tec Tec 40
Petzl Myo-3 Headlamp
Mini-Mag with LED upgrade
Diamond Light High Gain 250
Brinkmann 1AAA
Brinkmann Rebel LED
Chinese 9 LED_3AAA
Chinese 12 LED 1AA
Shakelight
Noma 5 LED Crank Light
Garrity Keychain LED
Photon keychain LED
Garrity Multifunction Safety Light
Pelican 2AAA Mitylite
Sunforce 1M CandlePower Halogen
Motor Trend 5M CandlePower Halogen


----------



## kboy25

1 Mag Light :huh:


----------



## kboy25

haha j/k
just getting started:

Gerber 3LX 
MET Seoul light 2 x CR123
Modified Brinkman Cree drop in 2 x CR123
just ordered Fenix P3D CE 100
Cygolite Li-ion (Bike light)


----------



## lightr07

SureFire:
SureFire E1L
SureFire L1 LumaMax (Gen 2, Non-Cree)
SureFire G2 - Tan
SureFire G2 - Black
SureFire 6P - Black
SureFire A2 Aviator - RED LED's (EDC)
SureFire E1E
SureFire E2D

Mag:
MagLED 2xAA
MagLED 3xAA
Mag w/ LED Drop in.
3 or so incan MiniMag's for family and friends in case they need lights.

Coast:
LEDLenser 3 Nin. LED 

Will post a pic.


----------



## jumpstat

Updated 26th July 2007...

1. McLuxIII PD-S Ha Nat.
2. McLuxIII Mule Ti-PD.
3. Surefire E1L LuxeonIII
4. Surefire L5 LuxeonV
5. Milky X464 KL2/Leef1C/SW01 Custom
6. M3CB/Leef2C/SW02
7. Inova X1 Gen2
8. LRI Freedom Micro


----------



## Tempest UK

My updated list...much longer now 

Surefire E2e
Surefire E2w Winelight (NIB)
Surefire E2w Winelight
Surefire E1L (Lux)
Surefire E1L (Cree)
Surefire E2L (Cree)
Surefire L1 (Cree)
Surefire L4
Surefire M3T
Surefire G2 (Tan)
Surefire G2L (Black, pre-ordered)
Surefire A2 (White LEDs)
Surefire 6P (1990s round bezel)
Surefire 6P-BK
Surefire 6P-GM
Surefire 6PD
Surefire 6PL (Pre-ordered)
Surefire 6P Partiotic Spirit
Surefire 9P (Round bezel, clear anodized)
Surefire 9P-BK
HDS EDC B60
HDS EDC B42 GT
NovaTac EDC 120-P (pre-ordered)
Fenix L1T
Fenix L2D-CE
Aleph 19 XR-E
Arc AAA-p
Maglite 4D
Maglite Solitaire
Photon Micro-Light II
Inova X1
Inova X5 (Red)
Orb Raw
Gerber Bonfire Blaze LED Lantern
Gerber Bonfire Blaze LED Lantern


----------



## fire

Here we go:

Surefire C2 mod aku 18650 AW+ LF D26 EO-4
Surefire C2
Surefire C3 
Surefire L2
Surefire U2
Surefire 6P

Leef Body 2X18650 +KT1-SWO2, LF EO-M3T, LF HO-M3T:twothumbs

Inova T4
HDS 60
Fenix L1P


----------



## SaVaGe

here's mine:
DORCY 3W(MY FIRST LOVE)
E2
E2D
C3
M2
U2
A2
L2
MAG LED 4D
MAG 4D (SOON 2B MALKOFF)
MINI MAG X2
STREAMLIGHT
NOVA 120
NOVA 120P
NOVA 120T
FENIX P3D CE
TIABLO A8
ROV 1AAA PENLIGHT X2
STREAMLIGHT PEN 4A

SOON: XERAY 50W HID, GLADIUS W/ CREE:twothumbs


----------



## BMV

Arc-P AAA
Fenix L0D
Inova X5
Nuwai TM-310H
Surefire G2
Ultrafire WF-502B (I have just ordered it)


----------



## LuxLuthor

A bunch of lights, but I'm too lazy to make a list.


----------



## x923x

Amilite Neo T3 w/SSC P4
CR2 Ion Aluminum Bronze w/Q2-WG Cree
CR2 Ion Ti
DX Mini-Clicky 3W Cree
Fenix E0 Dart
Gatlight Ti V3
Hyperion CE-R
Inova Black X5 Gen3
Inova Natural X5 Gen3
Inova X1 Gen2
Inova X1 Gen3
Jetbeam C-LE v1.2
Jetbeam JET-μ
Lumapower M3
Lumapower HAIII D-Mini
Lumapower MRV
Maglite AA w/TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme, AR Coated UCL glass lens
Maglite D-Cell w/TerraLUX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin, AR Coated UCL glass lens
McGizmo Ti PD-S
Novatac EDC 120p
Orb Raw Ti
Pila GL2-PB Cree
Rexlight 2.0
Surefire E1L Cree
Surefire L1 Cree
Ultrafire Stainless Steel C1 3W Cree


----------



## Gatsby

Wow. Some amazing lists. I have tried to simplify my life in a few respects, flashlights being one of them, so my list is quite short by comparison even when I include a couple mags - and I think this list might be a tad too long as the HDS, Jil and LF5 cover about all my bases...

*HDS* B42XRGT
*Jil* JCR2 IT - P4 Mod w/ Cab extension
*Streamlight* Strion
*Liteflux* LF5
*Peak* Pacific (AA, CR2 bodies)
*Mag* MiniMag w/ Niteize, 3D w/ MagLED
*Gerber* Tempo (about to get dumped for something else on the key chain - the problem with an impulse buy)


----------



## dudemar

Here are my workhorse lights. My collection may not be huge, but they are a potent bunch of lights:

Pila GL3 w/ LF EO-9
Pila GL3 w/ Cree and Codex attachment
Pila GL3 w/ white LED tailcap (old style)
Surefire A2 (white LED's)
Surefire 6P w/ GG&G TID

...and of course the Mags:

Maglite 6D
Maglite 3D
Maglite Minimag (2 AA)
Maglite Solitaire


the Dudemar


----------



## cat

Gatsby said:


> Wow. Some amazing lists. I have tried to simplify my life in a few respects, flashlights being one of them, so my list is quite short by comparison even when I include a couple mags - and I think this list might be a tad too long as the HDS, Jil and LF5 cover about all my bases...




Yes. Most people don't know how difficult that is - to _really_ do it. 

And then when you think you're getting there, you realise you've become obsessed with something new - like flashlights - and you try to illusion yourself by justifying them ("I need") and telling yourself you'll stop soon. ...and so on.


----------



## ScubaSnyder

*Lummi*
Wee NS 50
Raw NS Q5 Ordering monday
*
Fenix*
P3D CE P4 MOP-Natural
P3D Rebel 100 MOP-Black
P1D P4 Smooth-natural
P1D Q2 MOP Black w/ Leef body
P1D Q5 Smooth Silver
P1D Q5 MOP Silver-possibly one for sale

*SureFire

*E1E w/ 65 lm cree
E2E w/ LF EO-E2R (150 lm)
G2 w/ 150 lm Cree 
*
Streamlight

*Scorpion
Stinger Rechargeable
*
UltraFire*

P4 model

*Dexlight

*3W 16-Mode Cree

*Underwater Kinetics*

Light Cannon 100 HID
Mini Bacon Light
eled Mini
incandescent Mini
Q 40

*Princeton Tec

*Attitude
Rage 
Aquastrobe-blue
Aquastrobe-yellow
Blast-2 blue
Impact XL
Impact II
Tec-8000 30W incandescent 2000
Tec-40-black 1995
Tec-40-Yellow 1995
Tec-40-blue 2005
Surge 2005

*IkeLite

*PC Lite
Mini-C Fluorescent
*
3M* 

Sun Gun HID

*Other

*HyperIon P4
Fighter Q2
Custom 3W UV 365nm
Custom 1W UV 400nm

*Maglight

*4-D Cell 150 lm Cree Mod, looking for brighter mods and rechargable's.
Solitaire-retired


----------



## yoyoteen

Novatac 120P
CR2 ION w/ Cree Q2
Jil IT w/ Seoul
Surefire C2
Surefire 6P (round body style)
CMG Infinity
D-Mini
Fenix P1
Fenix L0P SE
Fenix P2D
ARC AAA-P
ARC AAA-Snow
ARC AAA - Yellow Led
ARC AAA - Blue Led
ARC AAA - LUX Led (from Millermods)
ARC AA (mod w/ Jet22)
ARC N-Cell (from Jet22)
Photon Freedom Micro
Photon Micro-Light I UV


----------



## Tempest UK

Updated list:

SureFire E2e Executive Elite
SureFire E2w Winelight II
SureFire E2w Winelight II
SureFire E1L Outdoorsman
SureFire E1L Outdoorsman (Cree)
SureFire E2L Outdoorsman (Cree)
SureFire G2 Nitrolon (Tan)
SureFire G2L Nitrolon (Black)
SureFire A2 (White LEDs)
SureFire L4 LumaMax
SureFire L1 LumaMax (Cree)
SureFire M3T Combatlight
SureFire M6 Guardian
SureFire 3P (black)
SureFire 3P (black)
SureFire 6P (old-style, black)
SureFire 6P (old-style, black)
SureFire 6P (old-style, satin grey)
SureFire 6P (old-style, gunmetal)
SureFire 6P (gunmetal)
SureFire 6P (black, KT1 TurboHead)
SureFire 6PD Defender
SureFire 6PD Defender
SureFire 6PL LED
SureFire 6P Patriotic Spirit (old-style)
SureFire 6P Patriotic Spirit
SureFire 6R Rechargeable
SureFire 6
SureFire 9P (old-style, clear anodised)
SureFire 9P (black)
SureFire D3 Defender
SureFire 3DL
SureFire 7Z 
SureFire Titan (on its way)
HDS EDC Basic 60
HDS EDC Basic 42 GT
NovaTac EDC 120P
Fenix L1T
Fenix L2DCE
Aleph 19 XR-E
Arc AAA-p (CS led)
Maglite 4D
Maglite 6D
Maglite Solitaire
Photon Micro Light II
Inova X1
Inova X5 (red)
Lummi Orb Raw
Lummi Wee NS 50 lumen
Gerber Bonfire Blaze LED Lantern
Gerber Bonfire Blaze LED Lantern


Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Taboot

- Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake M90X w/ 3x18650 & EO-13 LF bulb (700 lumens)
- Fenix P3D Q5 
- Inova X1 (lame & dim, what a piece, never another Inova for me)
- Vector 1MCP spotlight
- Cyclops 6 MCP spotlight
- MiniMAG LED
- MAG 6D, 3Dx2, 2D
- various other clunkers and junkers

not too many yet, but the WE and the P3D are good bang for the buck in their class, I think.


----------



## angelofwar

-SF 918FA on 870 Marine Magnum w/ Mini-Mag AA for Navigation
-Insight Technology M-4 on S&W .40 Cal. GVE
-SF 6-P w/ P-61
-3ea. SF G-2 w/ F-36, FM-36, F-35, and F-33 (IR)
-Inova X-5
-3ea. Inova 24/7 (1 yellow/2 OD)
-4-D Mag w/ 3-Watt LED U/G
-2ea 3-D Mag's w/ 3-Watt LED U/G's
-Foxfury T-1 Spec-Ops mounted on PASGT
-Foxfury Signature Outdoors
-2ea. Rayovac Sportsman 3-in-1 Headlamps
-Rayovac Sportsman 3-watt
-2ea. Digilight IFF/IR Stobe
-Glo-Toob FX-7 (amber)
-Pelican Stealthlight
-Streamlight Sidewinder
-Gerber Recon-M
-Gerber Carnivore
-Gerber Meridian
-3 GI Angle Heads w/ Craftsman LED's
-Craftsman 6-V w/ LED U/G
-S&W 9-LED/Xenon
-S&W Galaxy (Red LED/Krypton)
-Taskforce 9-LED

Not as extensive as some, but I don't really "collect" lights...just an enthusiast...I prefer to purchase mine for real applications...LOL!!!


----------



## MarNav1

LuxLuthor said:


> A bunch of lights, but I'm too lazy to make a list.


Me too! :nana:


----------



## KeyGrip

SureFire:
L4
G2
"Black Mamba" 9P w/ Detonator + 2x17670 + P91

Inova:
X5

Arc:
AAA-P

Mag:
3D
Minimag

Hmmm, not much of a collection.


----------



## Fireman78

MAG
4 D Cell Mag Light Black 
3 D Cell Mag Light LED Black
2 Cell D Mag Light Black
AA Mini-Mag Camo
Solitare Black AAA
STREAMLIGHT
(2) Streamlight 1 cell lithium TwinTask Light Silver
Streamlight Sidewinder LED Tan 
Streamlight Strion 
Streamlight SL20XP Black
Streamlight Vulcan Yellow
Streamlight Scorpion
Streamlight 3C LED Yellow Poly case
Streamlight MicroStream AAA LED (love it!)
Streamlight Nano (very cool little light)
SUREFIRE
Surefire G3 Nitrolon Black
Surefire G2 Nitrolon Yellow
PETZL
(2) Petzl Zipca LED
Petzl Myo XP LED
FENIX
Fenix P1D (Newest Light) WOW!!! I want more Fenix products!
MISC:
Underwater Kinetics 4AA Helmet Light Black
LED Light on my Casio GzOne cell phone
Pelican 4AA light Yellow
Wind-n-Go led Wind Up light
2D Cell Army Crookneck OD Green (Oldest Light)
Princeton Tec 4AA Head Lamp Incandescent 
Another PT 2 cell AA black incand. that I just found in my truck
I think I've had for years and forgot about it! I love that!
Dewalt 18Volt Rechargable Light
Next on my list- PT 3V Lithium Apex headlamp.. :thumbsup:


----------



## just for fun

FM M*G 64
FM M*G 138
Ledean 1D Mag Malkoff drop in
2D MAG Malkoff Drop in


----------



## BVH

Everyone be sure to go back and edit your posts to keep them up to date. Yeah, right!


----------



## hoppy1010

My lights

Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
McGizmo TI XRE19 PD
Mr Bulk Dragon
Gatlight V3 TI
Raw NS 120 Cree
Raw TI WEE 80
Orb
Novatac 120P
Surefire Titan
Nascar Mag85
And last but not least Helios PH40


----------



## Frenchyled

Sorry, I can't count them all... so I will post some shots.. maybe someone could tell me how many Flashlights I have 












ah, hmmm.. not all my flashlights are there


----------



## ABTOMAT

Collection:

Bianchi B-Lite	7 D cells
Bianchi B-Lite	5 D cells
Bianchi B-Lite	4 D cells
Bianchi B-Lite	4 D cells
Bianchi B-Lite	2 D cells
Bianchi B-Lite	5 C cells
Bianchi Super B-Lite	4 D cells
Bianchi Super B-Lite	2 D cells

Brinkmann	5 D cells, Pro Max
Brinkmann	5-3-2 D cells

Gemlite	3 D cells
Gemlite	2 D cells

Grendelite	8 AA cells, A-2

GT Price	2 D cells, Smoke Cutter
GT Price/LA Screw?	2 D cells, Code-4

Healy Coach Works	2 C cells

Kel-Lite	7 D cells
Kel-Lite	5 D cells
Kel-Lite	5 D cells, D-5
Kel-Lite	5 D cells, D-5
Kel-Lite	5 D cells
Kel-Lite	5 D cells
Kel-Lite	4 D cells
Kel-Lite	4 D cells
Kel-Lite	4 D cells
Kel-Lite	4 D cells
Kel-Lite	3 D cells
Kel-Lite	3 D cells
Kel-Lite	3 D cells
Kel-Lite	3 D cells
Kel-Lite	2 D cells
Kel-Lite	2 D cells
Kel-Lite 2 D cells
Kel-Lite	2 1/2 D cells
Kel-Lite	5 C cells, BTL-26
Kel-Lite	5 C cells, BTL-22
Kel-Lite	7 C cells
Kel-Lite	6 C cells
Kel-Lite	5 C cells
Kel-Lite	5 C cells
Kel-Lite	5 C cells
Kel-Lite	3 C cells
Kel-Lite	2 C cells
Kel-Lite	2 C cells
Kel-Lite	2 C cells
Kel-Lite	2 C cells

Pro-Light	6 D cells
Pro-Light	6 D cells
Pro-Light	3 D cells
Pro-Light	2 D cells
Pro-Light	5 C cells
Pro-Light	5 C cells
Pro-Light	2 C cells
Pro-Light	rechargable stick

Mag-Lite	7 D cells
Mag-Lite	6 D cells
Mag Vari-Beam	5 D cells
Mag Vari-Beam	3 D cells
Mag-Lite	2 D cells
Mag-Lite	6 C cells
Mag-Lite	5 C cells
Mag-Lite	3 C cells
Mag-Lite	rech. stick, Magcharger

Streamlight/Kel-Lite II	4 D cells
Streamlight/Kel-Lite II	2 D cells
Streamlight/Kel-Lite II	2 D cells
Streamlight	5 D cells
Streamlight	3 D cells, SL-3DX
Streamlight	7 C cells
Streamlight	5 C cells
Streamlight	4 C cells
Streamlight	2 C cells
Streamlight	2 C cells
Streamlight	rech. stick, SL-35
Streamlight	rech. stick, SL-20
Streamlight	rech. stick, SL-20
Streamlight	rech. stick, SL-15

New Prod. Dev. Co. Tru-Grit	1 to 7 D cells

Stud-Lite	3 D cells

Safariland	3 D cells, Polaris

Spec-Lite	6 D cells


Non collection:

Surefire E1
Streamlight Scorpion
Streamlight Stylus
Mag-Lite Magcharger
Mag-Lite Magcharger
Mini Mag-Lite
Mini Mag-Lite
Mini Mag-Lite
Mini Mag-Lite AAA
Fulton MX-991/U croockneck
LL Bean windup
Shake light
Ray-o-Vac Workhorse 3D
Petzl Tikka headlamp
Brookstone headlamp
Cat Eye 2D bike light
Vintage Elite bike light
Makita 12V tool light


----------



## Tempest UK

ABTOMAT said:


> Collection:
> .
> .
> .





Pictures! We need pictures 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## griff

Let's see a" My wife's out of town photo"


The_LED_Museum said:


> As of 12-24-06, I have 909 lights, lasers, and other things that glow - NOT including duplicates I have of a number of these products:
> 
> =============================================================================================================
> 
> 3 watt Luxeon Handtorch
> 5 watt Luxeon Handtorch
> Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 TL-Tactical Light
> Aitec "Collimator" Torches
> Dorcy 8-LED
> Eddie Bauer 6-LED Shop Light
> Elektrolumens FT-3C Flashlight
> LEDTronics 3C FlashLED® Flashlight
> Lightwave 3000
> Lightwave Infiniton
> Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 16x Blue LED Stainless flashlight w/rubber grip
> LumaRay FL6 Flashlight
> Lumaray FL6-2006 Flashlight
> LumaRay FL12 Flashlight
> LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight
> Novigear SL2 Flashlight
> Pelican M8 LED Flashlight
> Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion Pro
> Tektite Expedition 300 (Green)
> Tektite Expedition 300 (White)
> Tektite Expedition 50
> Tektite Expedition 1900
> Tektite Exped. 1900 Ltd
> Tektite Expedition 1400
> Tektite Expedition Star
> Trek 400 EX40
> Trek 6000 EX60
> Tri-Star Blazer
> Tri-Star Phazer
> Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
> Lightwave 4000
> Millennium 3 C.Guard
> Millennium 3 Military
> Super Tiger (1) 9-LED Flashlight
> Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
> Aunoc 1xAAAA Flashlight
> LED "Penlite"
> Streamlight Stylus 3
> 0.5 Watt LED Keychain Flashlight
> 0.5W 3xAAA Flashlight
> 1W LED Torch
> 1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight
> ''10,000 Lumen'' 8-LED Flashlight
> 28-LED Flashlight (1)
> 28xLED Flashlight (2)
> 3xLED 1xAAA Flashlight
> 7mm LED 7xLED Flashlight
> 9xLED 3xAAA Flashlight
> Aitec "Collimator" Torches
> Arc AAA Premium (New style)
> Arc AAA LE (PE)
> Arc AAA RGB
> Arc AAA Std.
> Attitude
> Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight
> C.C. Mini Trek
> CMG/Gerber Sonic
> ''Ceemore'' 12-LED Flashlight
> coupLED Handtorch
> CTD 8-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (1)
> Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight
> Dorcy Metal Gear Flashlight
> Energizer LED Penlight
> eternaLight Derringer
> Fenix E0 Flashlight
> Fenix E1 Flashlight
> Fenix L0P Flashlight
> Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight
> Garrity 9xLED Flashlight
> Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight
> Garrity SmartLITE LED Flashlight
> Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light
> Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp
> Gerber LX3 Flashlight
> PT Impact II Flashlight
> Initial Lights 1W Torch (3)
> Initial Lights 9xLED Torch
> LED Flashlight w/Disco Light
> Lumos LED Flashlight
> Mini-Trek Flashlight
> Muyan 9-LED Flashlight
> Muyan 14-LED Flashlight
> Muyan 19-LED Flashlight
> Muyan 21-LED Flashlight
> Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA Flashlight
> Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA Flashlight
> Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
> Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
> Peak ''Matterhorn'' Flashlight
> Sapphire non-Luxeon 1W Flashlight
> Sapphire (2) 1w LED Flashlight
> ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
> Special Forces 21-LED Flashlight
> Squid Light
> Streamlight ClipMate
> Super Tiger (2) LED Flashlight
> The Illuminator
> TSI 3-Way LED Torch
> TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
> UK eLED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 12 LED Flashlight
> Unknown brand GP LED Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V Square Flashlight
> ''Xnova'' 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
> 20mm Armour-Piercing Bulletlite
> 3W Luxeon LED AA Flashlight
> 12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
> 4-LED Flashlight
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> 8 LED Flashlight
> 10xLED 2xAA Flashlight
> 100-LED Torch
> 128xLED 6xAA Flashlight
> AL-91AA LED Flashlight
> Arc AA Flashlight
> ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
> Aurora (2) 1.5w LED Flashlight
> Belt Light
> Brinkmann Long Life
> Brinkmann Rebel
> CA-10 Flashlight
> CA-228 3xLED Flashlight
> CMG Infinity
> CMG Infinity Ultra
> Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
> Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (2)
> Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy Cool Blue #1
> Dorcy Flashlight/Lantern
> Dorcy LS Flashlight
> Dorcy LS Flashlight (2)
> Energizer Double Bright Flashlight
> eternaLight
> eternaLight EliteMax
> eternaLight Elite X-Ray
> eternaLight Rave'n
> Fenix Civictor V1 Flashlight
> Fenix L1P Flashlight
> Fenix L1T Flashlight
> Fenix L2P Flashlight
> Fenix L2T Flashlight
> FlashLED 3 & 6
> FLT-3001 FlashLED®
> LEDTronics 3AA FlashLED® Flashlight
> Flashlight Tuner
> Fliklite Flashlight
> Gerber Carnivore Flashlight
> Gerber Recon Flashlight
> Gerber Trio LED Flashlight
> Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight
> HuntLight FT-A2 Flashlight
> Infiniter 2xAA 1xLED Flashlight
> Inova X1 Flashlight
> Luxeon I Tactical Light
> PT Impact
> LED-Club Flushlight
> LED Diving Light
> LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
> LED Torch (ebay)
> Lightwave 2000
> Lightwave 2100
> LRI Proton
> Luma-Fiying Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel
> Stanley MaxLife 369 Flashlight
> Mellert MasterLED x4
> Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight
> MPTECH XP3
> MX5S Flashlight
> MXDL 3W LED Flashlight
> Nightbuster 8X
> Nightbuster Ledda
> Nuwai TM-313X LED Torch
> Nuwai TM-317X 0.5W 2-Stage LED Torch
> Nuwai X-1 Flashlight
> Nuwai X-3 Flashlight
> Our Best Aluminum
> Oval Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 3xLED Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight
> Peak Pacific Flashlight
> PLW-3 (New style)
> PLW-3 (Old style)
> Quantum 2000
> CMG Reactor
> S&W Galaxy (2)
> 3-LED Saber Flashlight
> Starlite 128 (Old)
> Starlite 213R
> Starlite 128R
> Streamlight Jr. Luxeon Flashlight
> Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
> Sunway 1W LED Flashlight
> Super Tiger (3) LED Flashlight
> Super Tiger (4) LED Flashlight
> Tactical Gear ''HID'' Flashlight
> Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
> Trek 1
> Trek 2
> Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
> TurboSpyder
> Turtlelite 1
> Turtlelite 2
> Vector 2-Way Flashlight
> X8 LED Flashlight
> Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight
> Batonlite
> FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
> Mini FlashLED
> Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
> Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
> Peak 2xN 3xLED Flashlight
> Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
> Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
> Pelican MityLite 3N LED Flashlight
> S&W Galaxy (1)
> Streamlight 3N LED Flashlight
> Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
> AdvancedMart LED Flashlight
> ASP Aspen
> ASP Mirage Micro Light
> ASP Sapphire
> Countycomm $1 Flashlight
> CMG O4 Mini
> County Comm Super Tough Light
> CuffMate
> Princeton Tec Eclipse
> Energizer Pocket LED
> Evolution Key Ring LED Carabiner Flashlight
> Extreme2 Keychain LED Flashlight
> Gamma Ray
> Garrity Keychain LED Flashlight
> Gemlite
> Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
> Knife Lite
> LED Club Keychain Flashlight
> Lightwave Pocket Bright
> Litepro Kee-Biner
> Litepro Quasar
> Lithium Micro Light
> Mini LED Pocket Light
> Photon 2
> Photon 3
> Photon Freedom Micro Light
> Photon "Freedom to the Max" Micro
> Photon X-Light
> Photon Rav'n
> PT Pulsar I
> PT Pulsar II
> Energizer Pocket LED
> 'Presentation UFO'
> QuiqLite
> QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check''
> Sneaklight
> Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
> Tag Light
> Toollogic T1 Tech Light
> UFO L.E.D. Keychain
> X-Light w/Freedom Controller
> Photon X-Light Rainbow
> Small Keychain LED
> 1xLED Keychain Flashlight
> 3xLED Flashlight
> Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
> Brite Biner
> Finger Light
> FireFli LED Flashlight
> FLT-1013 Keychain LED Flashlight
> KeyLED Original
> KeyLED New
> Streamlight Key-Mate Flashlight
> LED Lenser V1 Moon
> LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
> NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
> Pelican L1
> Photonenpumpe V8
> Pocketlite Auto
> CA-380 Rocket "Lite"
> Sceptre
> CA-380 Spark Plug "Lite"
> Toollogic TracLite
> Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (1)
> Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (2)
> 3W 16-Level Luxeon CPF LED Flashlight
> 1 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
> 21 LED Flashlight
> 3W Luxeon LED Handtorch
> 3 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
> 5W Luxeon Handtorch
> 8W Luxeon LED Flashlight
> Aluminum 3W Luxeon LED Flashlight
> AT3100L 'Sure Grip' 3W Flashlight
> AK-38 LED+Laser Light
> AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR123A)
> Arc 4+ Flashlight
> Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
> Arc LS Premium
> Arc LS
> Aurora CR123A Flashlight
> Beam-Fire Quattro
> Blaster VI Flashlight
> CA-210 "Bowling Pin" Flashlight
> Fenix P1 Flashlight
> Gladius
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60
> Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
> Epoch 4
> Fire~Fly II Flashlight
> Initial Lights 1W Torch (1)
> Initial Lights 1W Torch (2)
> Inova 24/7
> Inova T2 LED Flashlight
> Inova X0 Flashlight
> Inova X5
> LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
> LEDXTREME PREDATOR
> Luxeon V LED Torch
> Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> Nuwai Quantum III Flashlight
> Nuwai TM-306x 1W LED Flashlight
> Nuwai TM-115x 3W LED Flashlight
> Nuwai TM-116x 5W LED Flashlight
> OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
> Orb 3W Luxeon LED Torch
> Peak 1xCR123A 1xLuxeon LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 3xLED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 1xLED Flashlight
> Peak ''Glacier Bay'' Flashlight
> Peak ''Kino Bay'' Flashlight
> Peak ''McKinley'' Flashlight
> Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
> Pelican M6 HA-III Flashlight
> S175 Luxeon Flashlight
> Tektite Splash-Lite LS
> Streamlight TwinTask 1L
> SureFire K2 Kroma Flashlight
> SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
> SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
> SureFire L1
> SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
> SureFire L5 Flashlight
> SureFire L6 Flashlight
> TNC Hyper Lux V
> TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
> Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
> Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
> Supra Police Flashlight
> Vortex TC1 Flashlight
> Vortex TC3 TacLite
> SureFire U2 Digital Ultra
> AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR2)
> CR2 ION Flashlight
> JIL Intelli Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
> Vortex KC1 Flashlight
> Acculux Rechargeable
> ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
> Aris Dynamo LED Torch
> Barbolight U-09
> Bulldog LED Flashlight
> Chameleon LED Flashlight
> Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
> Emerge'N See LED Flashlight
> Diamond LED Shake Light
> "Disastrous" Dynamo LED Flashlight/FM Radio
> Durabuilt Dynamo LED Flashlight
> Environment-Protective Torch for the 21st Century
> Eternity Flashlight™ (3 LEDs)
> Eternity Flashlight™ (5 LEDs)
> Free Light
> Free Light 2
> Indium Rechargeable LED Torch
> Inova T4 Rechargeable LED Flashlight
> LED Survival Torch
> Leopard Dynamo LED Torch
> LionCub Flashlight
> LionHeart Flashlight
> AW-92 Lite-Light
> Micra Lithium
> Micro opto e-light
> MT-023 Dynamo Flashlight/Cellphone Charger
> Nexxtech 9V Snap-On Light
> Nightstar II LED Flashlight
> Orb Raw Flashlight
> Pak-Lite
> PAL Survival
> PAL OneStar
> Peak CPF Special Flashlight
> Rigel Skylite Flashlight
> Rigel Skylite Mini Flashlight
> Safe-Light Pal
> Safe Light Super Bright
> Skunklights Skylight
> Skylight Comfort Solar-Rechargeable Flashlight
> Skylight Steel Flashlight
> Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (1)
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (2)
> T-Beam LED Torch
> Vortex 3W Luxeon LED Rechargeable Flashlight
> LED Life Lite
> UltraSLIM Disposable
> 1-LED 370nm UV Keychain Flashlight
> 1xAA 8xUV LED Flashlight
> 12xNUV LED Flashlight
> 12-LED 370nm UV LED 1xAA Flashlight
> 12-LED 370nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
> 12-LED 390nm UV 1xAA LED Flashlight
> 12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
> 18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
> 28xNUV LED Flashlight
> 32xLED NUV 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
> 32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
> 12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
> 385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
> 41x UV LED Flashlight
> 2-in-1 Money Det.
> Coast® LED-Lenser® 360° Bow Site Illuminator
> Coast® LED-Lenser® V9 Micro Lenser
> Golden Gadgets 12-LED NUV Flashlight
> Inova X5
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> Mini Detector UV
> Mini Money Checker
> Money Detect Light
> Peak 1xAA 5xNUV LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xNUV LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xAAA 3xNUV LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 1xNUV LED Flashlight
> Photon 3 Violet/NUV
> UView Phazer Inspection Light
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> UV Starlight
> InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
> Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
> UV 'UFO' type 1
> UV 'UFO' type 2
> Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light
> Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light
> Wilycon UV Keych.
> Wilycon UV Pen
> Corona Blaster
> Corona Destroyer
> AB Moonbeams Nightlight
> AB UV Glo Lite Mod
> Custom 1W Red/Yellow LED Flashlight
> Lambda's Ill Pill mod
> Lambda's Hydra
> Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
> Elektrolumens 5W cyan LS mod
> Fire~Fly Flashlight
> Gentle LED Birth Light
> Illuminator HD Flashlight
> Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
> Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
> Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
> Double Barrel 18
> Mini Illuminator Flashlight
> Lambda Illuminator (LS)
> Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
> McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
> McLux LED Flashlights*
> McModule PM6 Mod
> Micro Illuminator Flashlight
> Milky Candle
> Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlights
> Nerdnik's MOD-5 Retrofit
> Double Barrel LS Mod
> Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
> 3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification
> RGB LED Zip-Light
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> SBP (Super Baby Pin)
> SureFire E2 LED Mod
> Yugoth Blaster
> Space Needle II
> Terra Destroyer
> Turbo-Mate Flashlight
> Quaggy Light
> Votive LED
> WahWang LED Kit for Mini-Mag
> 9x10mm LED 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
> 32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
> EverLED Bulb
> Ever-Star LED Bulb
> Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
> Diamond 1W Luxeon Drop-In Module
> Diamond 3W Luxeon Drop-In Module
> InReTECH 2AA kits*
> InReTECH Enhanced White LED Adapter
> InReTECH HELIOS
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> InReTECH MCWK White
> InReTECH Mega 6
> InReTECH Super 6
> InReTECH TriLight
> InReTECH TriLight-III
> LEDcorp PR bulb
> LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
> LunaLEDs 1W Power LED Bulb
> MadMax Sandwich
> NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
> Nite Ize LED Upgrade Kits
> TerraLUX MiniStar1 Module
> Night Pearl PR Bulb
> Pro Series 3 Bulb
> TerraLUX Light Engines
> TLE-5 Ministar2 Mini-Mag Retrofit
> TerraLUX TLE-10 Module
> 7xLED Headlamp
> Avalanche 2 Headlamp
> Avalanche 6 Headlamp
> Black Diamond Gemini
> Black Diamond Ion
> Black Diamond Moonlight
> Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp
> Dorcy Swivel Clip/Head Light
> Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
> Energizer Focusing Headlight
> Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
> FrontaLED Trekker
> Photon Freedom Fusion
> Fusion (LRI)
> HDS Action Light
> Initial Lights Luxeon Headlamp>
> Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
> LED Duet Headlight
> Lightwave Illuminator.
> Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
> Nuwai HLX-1113A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
> Nuwai HLX-032L 3W LED Headlamp
> Nuwai HLX-813A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
> Nuwai HLX-712L 1W Luxeon Headlamp
> Petzl Tikka
> Princeton Tec Scout
> Responder 4AA Headlamp
> Unknown brand 5xLED Headlamp
> Yukon HL Headlamp
> Unknown brand Luxeon Headlamp
> Unknown brand 0.5W LED Headlamp
> 352nm Portable UVA Lamp
> Seven $1 Store Flashlights
> Bison Sportlight (2-C)
> BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight
> CA-1032 Hybrid Flashlight
> Division 2 Responder
> Dorcy Spyder Flashlight
> Energizer Arc White
> Eveready 2D Flashlight
> Brinkmann Legend LX
> Docter Aspherilux 125
> Dorcy Industrial Rechargeable Lantern
> Duracell 1xAA Flashlight
> Energizer ''Find Me'' Flashlight
> Energizer Rechargeable Flashlight
> ForeSight 500,000cd Flashlight
> GE Light Burst Flashlights
> Garrity ibeam Floating Lantern
> Key Ring Incandescent Carabiner
> Mag Lite (3-D)
> Mag Solitaire Flashlight
> Mini Mag (2-AA)
> Nordic 3-D
> Omnibrite Flashlight
> Pelican M6
> Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
> 'Police' Flashlight (1)
> 'Police' Flashlight (2)
> Princeton Tec Surge
> Super Tiger (5) Incandescent Flashlight
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> S&W Classic Combo
> Suntone Flashlight
> SureFire A2 Aviator
> SureFire CPF-50
> SureFire E1e Flashlight
> SureFire E2
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> SureFire M2 Centurion
> SureFire 10X Dominator
> TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
> Trek 200
> Trek 6000
> Trek Micralite
> Value Tool Set with Flushlight
> Vital Gear F2 Flashlight
> UKE Mini (2-AAA)
> Unknown brand 2xAA Flashlight
> Coleman 1MCP Spotlight
> Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight
> Thor 10,000,000CP Spotlight
> Light Cannon 100 HID
> 10" Solar-Rechargeable LED Garden Globe
> Beaming Poi Balls*
> Blast'N Flash Ball
> CentraL.E.D. Work Light
> Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight
> CooLanyard
> Crystal LED Glow Keychain
> L.O.T.R. Goblets
> Dash Glow
> Sylvania DOT-it
> Electralume
> Eternal Flame lamp
> Extended LED Search Stick
> ''Find Your Drink in a Flash'' Coasters
> Flashing LED Ice Cubes
> Flashing Attitude Keychain
> Flashflight Light-Up Flying Discs
> Flashlight/Siren/Radio
> Flex Tek 12V LED Lamp
> General Hybrid UK Luxeon Driver
> GP-4L Radio/Flashlight
> First Star Anchor Light
> Glo-Toob
> Laser LED Cannon
> Laser Light Top
> LarvaPad LED-Illuminated Mouse Pad
> LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes
> LEDS1020 LED Lab Light Source
> Lightcap Solar Rechargeable LED Water Bottle
> Litecubes
> Lumitex Fiber-Optic LED Backlight Panel
> Lunar Accents LED Headlight Accent Kit
> Lunar Accents LED Tube
> Megalaser LED Wristwatch
> MicroStar LED
> Moonstone LED Paving Stone
> NeoGlo ''Glo*Wand''
> Photon Esquire Knife/Microlight
> Psycho-Sticks
> Reading Glasses w/LED Flashlight
> Sight 'N Sound Cat Toy
> Rechargeable Silicon Light Ball
> Small Solar-Rechargeable Garden Globe
> Solar-Rechargeable LED House Numbers
> Spinwheel Spiral
> Sport Utility Light (SUL)
> Stick N Click Light
> Tireflys
> Tri-Cluster Modules
> Tech. ***. Versalux ULM
> USB Deco Lights
> Wallet Owl
> Garrity 4-LED Lantern
> 20 LED Lantern
> 3-White LED Lantern
> CMG Bonfire Tent Light
> CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
> Coleman Keychain 'Lantern'
> Coleman Slim Lantern LED Key Fob
> Dorcy 3W LED Lantern
> Dorcy Flashlight/Lantern
> eGear LED Lantern
> Energizer Folding Lantern
> Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
> Guide Gear LED Lantern/Flashlight
> Osram Golden Dragon Lantern
> Nuwai 12-LED Lantern
> Nuwai 16-LED Lantern
> Nite Palm FieldLAMP
> Candelabra-Base LED Light Bulb
> Color Flow LED Nightlight
> Electra LED Nightlights
> Feit 'EternaLite' LED Nightlight
> Glowcandle
> GE LED Nightlight
> Greenlite 3in1 Power Failure Light
> LavNav Toliet Nightlight
> LED Nightlight
> Sauce LightSprite
> Sauce LightWasher
> Target Color-Changing LED Nightlight
> LED Nightlight/Turntable
> Sentina LED Nightlight / Power Failure Light / Motion Detector Light
> Starbright LED Nightlight
> Team Products LED Nightlight
> Zzz...Flame
> eternaLight Zzz...Lite
> 18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
> 1 Watt LED Light Bulb
> 20xLED 120VAC Light Bulb
> 24-LED 120VAC Bulb
> 30xLED Light Bulb
> 34-LED 120VAC Light Bulb
> 9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb
> Enerleds MR-16 Retrofit
> Feit Electric RGB LED Party Bulb
> Fun Light ''Blub''
> LUMITRONIX® GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement
> Reclaimed Light LED Light Bulbs
> Remote Control RGB LED Bub
> Remote Control RGB LED Bulb (2)
> TM-P19S LED Light Bulb
> 2 Bit
> Blink-a-Drink Flashing Cup
> Blink Blink LED Candy Sucker
> Coleman LED Campsite Markers
> DigiTronics Micro Strobe
> Dorcy Marshalling Wand/Flare
> EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit
> Eflare EF510 Electronic Flare
> Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe
> ETG LED Safety Vest
> ETG Strobe
> EzyFlare
> Mark-Lite Fire Fly
> Flashing Light
> LED Flare
> LED Strobe Finger Ring
> Novelty Lanyard Light made for Scion
> Mini Spinner
> Pelican Mini Flasher
> PowerFlare
> Protect-A-Pet Flashing Safety Light
> Psycho-Spinner/Strobe
> Rainbow-In-Motion Astro Strobe
> Solar Rechargeable Warning Light
> Sauce Mini LightWand
> Sauce LightSaucer
> Sauce LightWand
> Safety Site e-flare
> Snap It & Blink It
> StrobeFX
> Tireflys Ultra Brite Whistle Lite
> TurboFlare 360
> VestLED
> 1W Luxeon LED Desk Lamp
> 14xLED Table Lamp
> 3xLED Book Light
> Battery-Powered LED Booklight
> Sharper Image Ear Lite
> Hollywood Moonspot Desk Lamp
> Rechargeable LED Book Light
> LightWedge
> Robotic Reading Light
> Super Bright LED Book Light
> Energizer Trim Flex LED
> iLite USB Computer Light
> Kensington Flylight
> Flexible USB Light
> USB Computer Light
> USB Notebook Computer Light
> USB LED Light (1)
> USB LED Light (2)
> USB Keyboard Light
> Patterns LED Mini-Fan
> Handy Fan with LEDs
> Programmable Message Fan
> "Spinwheel Breeze" Personal LED Fan
> Boogie Lights
> Electronic Message Billboard
> LED Badge
> Monsterbadge Digital Badge
> Olympia Info Globe
> SignBlaster Digital Badge
> 3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
> 3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
> 7-Color LED Pen
> CPF LED Pens
> Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
> "Photon" Light Pen
> Tectron 7-Color LED Pen
> WriteLight LED Pen
> Crystal Art Light Base
> Scilux Luminary Light Base
> Backlit LED Keyboard
> Eclipse Blue LED Backlit Keyboard
> Color Kinetics C75
> Color Kinetics 'ColorDial'
> Falling Rain Illuminated Water Fountain
> ''i-Lit'' Portable Stereo Speakers
> LED Fireflies
> LED Tea Lights
> Firefly Magic Lights
> Light-UPLocks
> LUMITRONIX® 30-LED Lighting Strip
> My Lil' Reminder
> RGBSP Vista 5 Board
> Suncor's 9-Star Modules
> Smart Candle™
> InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
> InReTECH STRIPLED Light
> University LED Desk Lamp
> InReTECH WORKLED light
> Benex Durastar Bike Light
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> ViewPoint Flashpoint Taillight
> Valentine Flashing Pen
> Valentine Flashing Dice
> Skyliner
> Wag-A-Flag
> Fiber Optic Pumpkin Lamp
> Flaming Skull Lamp
> Flashing Scary Eyeballs
> Garrity 'Fun-Tastick'
> Halloween LED Projector Pen
> Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace
> Halloween Shadow Lamp
> Halloween Spooky Sounds Flashlight
> Mini Fiber Optic Pumpkin
> 4-LED NUV Light
> The Amazing Rainbow Pumpkin Light
> 'Tin Witch' Lava Lamp
> 10 L.E.D. Christmas Lights
> 6 Chasing LED Light Set
> Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights
> Color Changing LED C9 Lights
> Color-Changing Christmas Globes
> Color Changing Ornament
> Color-Changing Star Tree Topper
> Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights
> Hallmark Piano Snowman
> LED Holiday Tie
> Forever Bright Christmas
> Highlight Christmas Lights
> LED Function Lights
> 'Long Lasting LED' Christmas Lights
> OrnaGlow Color-Changing Christmas Ornament
> Philips LED Christmas Lights
> Solar-Rechargeable LED Christmas Lights
> Target LED Christmas Lights
> USB LED Christmas Tree
> Yuletide Traditions LED Christmas Lights
> UVA Fluorescent Blacklight
> BriteBrush Lighted Toothbrush
> Electroluminescent Novelty Eyeglasses
> Krill EL Light
> Large glow bulbs
> Small glow bulbs
> Lightning Disk
> Luminglas "Borg Lite"
> Night Scope
> Plasma globes
> Fluorescent bulbs
> Misc. Light bulbs
> Other glowing things (1)
> Other glowing things (2)
> Tritium Torch
> StickUp Bulb
> Sock Light
> Summer Light Globes
> Sylvania Glow Night Light
> UV Spectracidal Water Purifier
> Wearable Pocket Plasma™
> 1xAAA Red Laser Pointer
> 12-In-1 Keychain Laser
> 0-40mW Adjustable Red Laser Module
> 100mW 473nm DPSS Blue Laser
> 100mW Red Diode Laser Module
> 2in1 Super LED Lamp
> 3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
> 3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
> 50W 808nm Laser Diode Module
> 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module
> 5-In-1 Green Laser Module
> 5mW 635nm Laser Module
> 5mW 645nm Laser Module
> 645nm Adjustable Laser Module
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> Aimshot LS8200 Green Weapons Laser Aimer
> American DJ Laser Widow
> Argon Ion Laser
> Bright Night Laser Light
> CA-227 Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> CNI GLP-473nm Blue Laser Pointer
> Cross Generator Laser Diode Module
> Ebay 532nm Green Laser Module
> Ebay Green Laser Module (2)
> GL-1 Green Laser Pointer
> Green Weapons Aimer Laser
> Hi-Output Keychain Laser
> Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
> Keychain Green Laser Module
> Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
> Laserpod
> Laser Straight
> LuckyDuck 5mW Green Laser Pointer
> Megalaser 15mW Green Laser
> Novophone Green Laser Module
> NeoGlo Keychain Laser Pointer/Flashlight
> Laser Levelling Device
> Laser Power Level Classifications
> ''OneShotOneKill'' Green Weapons Laser Aimer
> Presentation Laser Predictions
> PGL IIIA Green Laser Module
> CNI PGL-III 190mW Green Laser
> Red Laser Module
> Optotronics RPL-260 Green Laser
> SCE 50mW Green Laser
> Shop Force Laser Level
> "Stick of Gum" Laser Pointer
> The Piranha Red Laser Pointer
> VCSELs (Vertical Cavity Surface Emitting Lasers)
> White/UV LED Laser Module Torch
> Wicked Lasers 25-45mW Green DPSS Laser Module
> Wicked Extreme II Green Laser
> Wicked Phoenix 80mW Green Laser
> Yellow DPSS Laser Module
> Red, Green, & Blue Lasers


----------



## adamlau

Freeplay Plus
Freeplay Jonta
Freeplay Indigo
Mac Mini-HID
Pelican Super SabreLight
Polarion PH50
Surefire G2L
SureFire M2
SureFire M4
SureFire M3T
SureFire M6-CB
ZebraLight H30-Q5
ZebraLight H50-Q5


----------



## jefflrrp

- Surefire 6PL
- Surefire G2
- (by tmw) Surefire G3
- Coast Focusing Tactical
- Coast V2 Lenser
- Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3-Watt
- 3-D M*glite w/ Terralux Ministar5
- 2-D M*glite w/ Night Ize drop in
- 2AA Mini- M*glite w/ Night Ize
- stock 2-D M*glite
- Streamlight Microstream

---- Wow. I need more lights  ----


----------



## mulki

Just getting started on my collection!

Mag 3D with Terralux TLE-6EXB
Fenix L2P
Fenix E0
Ultrafire EMR1
UltraFire C2
UltraFire C3 (2AA)
UltraFire B3
MTE 1AA SSC-P4
Romisen RC-F4
A few of Eveready Plastic 2D & 4D lights


----------



## smoking

Surefire 6P with BOG Q5
Surefire 6P with KL3
Surefire KL1 with Vital Gear FB1 body
Fenix L2P
Fenix L1P
Fenix E0
Inova X1 (1st Gen)
Gerber Infinity
Mag 2D with Arcmania Mjled
Mag 2D ROP
MiniMag AA with TLE 5 Ministar modded with Seoul P4
MiniMag AAA with TLE 10
Arc P AAA
Glo Toob red and blue
Wolfeyes Raider 9D/9A


----------



## tussery

Fenix P3D Q5
Inova X5 UV
Inova X5 Red
Maglite 2AA Minimag LED
Mag85 3D
Orb Raw CR2
Pelican StealthLite 2400
Streamlight Strion
Surefire A2
Surefire 6PL
Surefire E1e with E-MT F1
Surefire E2L (Dual Output)
Surefire E2D with KL4-BK and Strike Bezel
Surefire C2 with Q5 BOG & M2 Bezel


----------



## London Lad

McLux III-T with Seoul 
Surefire Beast II

A lot of other less significant ones


----------



## The_LED_Museum

128xLED 3xD Flashlight
238xLED 3xD Flashlight
Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
Husky Heavy-Duty 3W LED Flashlight
Lightwave 4000
Millennium 3 C.Guard
Millennium 3 Military
Super Tiger (1) 9-LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
Tektite Excursion Pro
3 watt Luxeon Handtorch
5 watt Luxeon Handtorch
Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 TL-Tactical Light
Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Dorcy 8-LED
Eddie Bauer 6-LED Shop Light
Elektrolumens FT-3C Flashlight
LEDBeam 3xC Flashlight
LEDTronics 3C FlashLED® Flashlight
Lightwave 3000
Lightwave Infiniton
Coast® LED-Lenser® LL7460BRG V2 16x Blue LED Stainless flashlight w/rubber grip
LumaRay FL6 Flashlight
Lumaray FL6-2006 Flashlight
LumaRay FL6 Fog
LumaRay FL12 Flashlight
LumaRay FL12RX Flashlight
LumaRay FL12RX Fog
Novigear SL2 Flashlight
Pelican M8 LED Flashlight
Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
River Rock 2xC 1.5W LED Flashlight 
Task Force 3W Flashlight
Tektite Expedition 300 (Green)
Tektite Expedition 300 (White)
Tektite Expedition 50
Tektite Expedition 1900
Tektite Exped. 1900 Ltd
Tektite Expedition 1400
Tektite Expedition Star
Trek 400 EX40
Trek 6000 EX60
Tri-Star Blazer
Tri-Star Phazer
Aunoc 1xAAAA Flashlight
LED "Penlite"
Streamlight Stylus 3
0.5 Watt LED Keychain Flashlight
0.5W 3xAAA Flashlight
0.5 Watt White LED Flashlight
1W LED Torch
1xAAA 1xLED Flashlight
''10,000 Lumen'' 8-LED Flashlight
2-in-1 Laser/8-LED Flashlight
28-LED Flashlight (1)
28xLED Flashlight (2)
28xLED IR Flashlight
3xLED 1xAAA Flashlight
7mm LED 7xLED Flashlight
8xLED Laser Flashlight
9xLED Torch
9xLED 3xAAA Flashlight
Aitec "Collimator" Torches
Arc AAA-P DS Flashlight
Arc AAA Premium (New style)
Arc AAA LE (PE)
Arc AAA RGB
Arc AAA Std.
Attitude
Aurora 1.5W LED Flashlight
C.C. Mini Trek
CMG/Gerber Sonic
''Ceemore'' 12-LED Flashlight
coupLED Handtorch
CTD 8-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (1)
Dorcy Hawkeye Flashlight
Dorcy Metal Gear Flashlight
Energizer LED Penlight
eternaLight Derringer
Fenix E0 Flashlight
Fenix E1 Flashlight
Fenix L0P Flashlight
Fighter Tiny Stainless Steel Cree 2-Mode LED Flashlight
Flex Stand Hands-Free LED Light 
Garrity 1-Watt LED Flashlight
Garrity 9xLED Flashlight
Garrity Aluminum LED Flashlight
Garrity SmartLITE LED Flashlight
Gerber Foreman
Gerber Inferno Flexi-Light
Gerber Mantis Clamp Lamp
Gerber LX3 Flashlight
Helping Hands 3xLED Light
Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight (1)
Husky Heavy-Duty 12xLED Flashlight (2)
PT Impact II Flashlight
Initial Lights 1W Torch (3)
Initial Lights 9xLED Torch
LED Flashlight w/Disco Light
LED-Lenser 5xLED White 1xRed LED Torch
Lumistar LED Flashlight
Lumos LED Flashlight
Mini-Trek Flashlight
Muyan 9-LED Flashlight
Muyan 14-LED Flashlight
Muyan 19-LED Flashlight
Muyan 21-LED Flashlight
Norlite 19xLED Flashlight 
Nuwai TM-310H 0.5W 1xAAA Flashlight
Nuwai TM-311H 0.5W 2xAAA Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
Peak ''Matterhorn'' Flashlight
Rhino Flashlight
Sapphire non-Luxeon 1W Flashlight
Sapphire (2) 1w LED Flashlight
ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
Special Forces 21-LED Flashlight
Squid Light
Streamlight ClipMate
Suncke Light 370nm LED Flashlight
Suncke Light 390nm LED Flashlight
Suncke 20Kmcd LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (2) LED Flashlight
Task Force 6-LED Flashlight 
The Illuminator
Touch Lite
TSI 3-Way LED Torch
TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
UK eLED Flashlight
Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
Unknown brand 12 LED Flashlight
Unknown brand GP LED Flashlight
Volt Light 
LED-Lenser V Square Flashlight
White LED/Laser Module Torch
''Xnova'' 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
Armour-Piercing Bulletlite
3W Luxeon LED AA Flashlight
3X Galaxy Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
4-LED Flashlight
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
7xLED 1xLaser Flashlight
8 LED Flashlight
10xLED 2xAA Flashlight
100-LED Torch
128xLED 6xAA Flashlight
AL-91AA LED Flashlight
Arc AA Flashlight
ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
Aurora (2) 1.5w LED Flashlight
Belt Light
Brinkmann Long Life
Brinkmann Rebel
CA-10 Flashlight
CA-228 3xLED Flashlight
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity Ultra
Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
Costco 1W LED Flashlight 
Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight (2)
Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
Dorcy Cool Blue #1
Dorcy Zoom Flashlight/Lantern
Dorcy LS Flashlight
Dorcy LS Flashlight (2)
Energizer Double Bright Flashlight
Energizer LED Flashlight
Electric Torch
eternaLight
eternaLight EliteMax
eternaLight Elite X-Ray
eternaLight Rave'n
Fenix Civictor V1 Flashlight
Fenix L1D CE Flashlight
Fenix L2D CE Flashlight
Fenix L1P Flashlight
Fenix L1T Flashlight
Fenix L2P Flashlight
Fenix L2T Flashlight
FlashLED 3
FlashLED 6
FlashLED®
LEDTronics 3AA FlashLED® Flashlight
Flashlight Tuner
Gerber Carnivore Flashlight
Gerber Recon Flashlight
Gerber Trio LED Flashlight
Heliotek HTE-1 Electronic Flashlight
HuntLight FT-A2 Flashlight
Infiniter 2xAA 1xLED Flashlight
Inova X1 Flashlight
Luxeon I Tactical Light
PT Impact
LDP LED Flashlight
LED-Club ''Flushlight''
LED Diving Light
LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
LED Torch (ebay)
Lightwave 2000
Lightwave 2100
LRI Proton
Luma-Fiying Flashlight w/ Wood Barrel
Stanley MaxLife 369 Flashlight
Mellert MasterLED x4
Mini Maglite 3W LED Flashlight
Mini-Mag (3xAA Cell)
MPTECH XP3
MX5S Flashlight
MXDL 3W LED Flashlight
Nightbuster 8X
Nightbuster Ledda
Nuwai TM-313X LED Torch
Nuwai TM-317X 0.5W 2-Stage LED Torch
Nuwai X-1 Flashlight
Nuwai X-3 Flashlight
Our Best Aluminum
Oval Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 5xLED Flashlight
Peak Pacific Flashlight
PLW-3 (New style)
PLW-3 (Old style)
Quantum 2000
Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme Flashlight 
CMG Reactor
River Rock 1xAA 1W LED Flashlight 
River Rock 2xAA 3W LED Flashlight 
S&W Galaxy (2)
3-LED Saber Flashlight
Starlite 128 (Old) (this is the one I had a "funeral" for)
Starlite 213R
Starlite 128R
Streamlight Jr. Luxeon Flashlight
Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
Sunway 1W LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (3) LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (4) LED Flashlight
Tactical Gear ''HID'' Flashlight
Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
Trek 1
Trek 2
Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
Task Force 1W LED Flashlight 
Task Force 9-LED Flashlight
TurboSpyder
Turtlelite 1
Turtlelite 2
Vector 2-Way Flashlight
X8 LED Flashlight
Elektrolumens XM-3 Flashlight
Batonlite
FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
Fliklite Flashlight
FLT-3001 FlashLED®
Mini FlashLED
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 2xN 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 1xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xN 3xLED Flashlight
Pelican MityLite 3N LED Flashlight
S&W Galaxy (1)
Streamlight 3N LED Flashlight
Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
AdvancedMart LED Flashlight
ASP Aspen
ASP Mirage Micro Light
ASP Sapphire
Countycomm $1 Flashlight
CMG O4 Mini
County Comm Super Tough Light
CuffMate
Duracell LED Keychain Light
Princeton Tec Eclipse
Energizer Pocket LED
Evolution Key Ring LED Carabiner Flashlight
Extreme2 Keychain LED Flashlight
Gamma Ray
Garrity Keychain LED Flashlight
Gemlite
Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
Knife Lite
LED Club Keychain Flashlight
Lightwave Pocket Bright
Litepro Kee-Biner
Litepro Quasar
Lithium Micro Light
Microclip LED Flashlight
Mini LED Pocket Light
Smith & Wesson Pathmarker LED
Photon 2
Photon 3
Photon Freedom Micro Light
Photon "Freedom to the Max" Micro
Photon X-Light
Photon Rav'n
PT Pulsar I
PT Pulsar II
Energizer Pocket LED
'Presentation UFO'
QuiqLite
QuiqLite XP440 ''ID Check''
Sneaklight
Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
Tag Light
Toollogic T1 Tech Light
Touch'N Lite
UFO L.E.D. Keychain
X-Light w/Freedom Controller
Photon X-Light Rainbow
Small Keychain LED
1xLED Keychain Flashlight
3xLED Flashlight
Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
Brite Biner
Finger Light
FireFli LED Flashlight
FLT-1013 Keychain LED Flashlight
J-Light
KeyLED Original
KeyLED New
Streamlight Key-Mate Flashlight
LED Lenser V1 Moon
LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
Mini Carabiner Flashlight
NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
Pelican L1
Photonenpumpe® V8
Photonenpumpe® V8 (2)
Pocketlite Auto
CA-380 Rocket "Lite"
Sceptre
CA-380 Spark Plug "Lite"
Toollogic TracLite
Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (1)
Trisonic Mini-LED Torchlight (2)
3W 16-Level Luxeon CPF LED Flashlight
1 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
21 LED Flashlight
3W Luxeon LED Handtorch
3 watt Luxeon Tactical Light
5W Luxeon Handtorch
8W Luxeon LED Flashlight
10 Watt Luxeon Flashlight
Aluminum 3W Luxeon LED Flashlight
AT3100L 'Sure Grip' 3W Flashlight
AK-38 LED+Laser Light
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR123A)
Arc 4+ Flashlight
Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
Arc LS Premium
Arc LS
Aurora CR123A Flashlight
Beam-Fire Quattro
Blaster VI Flashlight
CA-210 "Bowling Pin" Flashlight
CLONE U2 Flashlight
Fenix P1 Flashlight
Fenix P1D CE Flashlight
Fenix P2D CE Flashlight
Fenix P3D CE Flashlight
Gatlight v3
Gladius
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
Epoch 4
Fire~Fly II Flashlight
HuntLight FT-01XSE Flashlight
Hyperion Digital Light CE-R
Initial Lights 1W Torch (1)
Initial Lights 1W Torch (2)
Inova 24/7
Inova T2 LED Flashlight
Inova X0 Flashlight
Inova X03 Flashlight
Inova X5
LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
LEDXTREME PREDATOR
Luxeon V LED Torch
Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
Nuwai Quantum III Flashlight
Nuwai TM-306x 1W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-115x 3W LED Flashlight
Nuwai TM-116x 5W LED Flashlight
OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
Orb 3W Luxeon LED Torch
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLuxeon LED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 3xLED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 1xLED Flashlight
Peak ''Glacier Bay'' Flashlight
Peak ''Kino Bay'' Flashlight
Peak ''McKinley'' Flashlight
Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
Pelican M6 HA-III Flashlight
S175 Luxeon Flashlight
Tektite Splash-Lite LS
Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
Streamlight TL-3 Flashlight
Streamlight TwinTask 1L
SureFire E1L Outdoorsman
SureFire E2L Outdoorsman
SureFire K2 Kroma Flashlight
SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
SureFire L1
SureFire L1 Digital Lumamax (2)
SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
SureFire L5 Flashlight
SureFire L6 Flashlight
Titanium EOS White Sapphire Prototype
TNC Hyper Lux V
TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
Supra Police Flashlight
Vortex TC1 Flashlight
Vortex TC3 TacLite
SureFire U2 Digital Ultra
AdvancedMart 0.5 watt Flashlight (CR2)
CR2 ION Flashlight
JIL Intelli Flashlight
LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
Vortex KC1 Flashlight
9 Volt LED Torch Kit
AW-92 Lite-Light
Nexxtech 9V Snap-On Light
Pak-Lite
PAL Survival
PAL OneStar
Safe-Light Pal
Safe Light Super Bright
Rigel Skylite Flashlight
Rigel Skylite Mini Flashlight
16-LED Rechargeable/Dynamo Lantern
Acculux Rechargeable
ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
Aris Dynamo LED Torch
Barbolight U-09
Bulldog LED Flashlight
BoGo Light Flashlight
Chameleon LED Flashlight
Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
Emerge'N See LED Flashlight
Diamond LED Shake Light
"Disastrous" Dynamo LED Flashlight/FM Radio
Durabuilt Dynamo LED Flashlight
Environment-Protective Torch for the 21st Century
Eternity Flashlight" (3 LEDs)
Eternity Flashlight" (5 LEDs)
Free Light
Free Light 2
Faraday Flashlight
Garrity Power Lite
Indium Rechargeable LED Torch
Inova T4 Rechargeable LED Flashlight
LED Survival Torch
Leopard Dynamo LED Torch
LionCub Flashlight
LionHeart Flashlight
Micra Lithium
Micro opto e-light
Mini Dynamo
MT-023 Dynamo Flashlight/Cellphone Charger
Nightstar II LED Flashlight
Orb Raw Flashlight
Peak CPF Special Flashlight
Rechargeable 16xLED Flashlight
Skunklights Skylight
Skylight Comfort Solar-Rechargeable Flashlight
Skylight Steel Flashlight
Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
Solar Charged Flashlight
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (1)
Solar Rechargeable Flashlight (2)
T-Beam LED Torch
UView Rechargeable NUV Light
Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light
Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light
Vortex 3W Luxeon LED Rechargeable Flashlight
White/Red/UV Rechargeable Torch
Blue Light Pen
Bulb Key-Lamp
Halloween Necklaces w/Flashing Light & Sound
LED 6-Light Necklace
LED Life Lite
Magnetic ''2008'' Flashing Pin 
Patriotic Light-Up Bracelet
Shrek Ear-Clip Knight Light
UltraSLIM Disposable
365nm High-Powered LED Retrofit
1-LED 370nm UV Keychain Flashlight
1xAA 8xUV LED Flashlight
12xNUV LED Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV LED 1xAA Flashlight
12-LED 370nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
12-LED 390nm UV 1xAA LED Flashlight
12-LED 390nm UV 2xAA LED Flashlight
18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
28xNUV LED Flashlight
32xLED NUV 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
12-LED 370nm UV LED Flashlight
385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
41x UV LED Flashlight
2-in-1 Money Det.
Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits
Arc AAA UV
Coast® LED-Lenser® 360° Bow Site Illuminator
Coast® LED-Lenser® V9 Micro Lenser
Golden Gadgets 12-LED NUV Flashlight
Inova X5
InReTECH MC395 NUV
Mini Detector UV
Mini Money Checker
Money Detect Light
Peak 1xAA 5xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xCR123A 7xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAAA 3xNUV LED Flashlight
Peak 1xAA 1xNUV LED Flashlight
Photon 3 Violet/NUV
UView Phazer Inspection Light
UView Rechargeable NUV Light
UV Starlight
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
Suncke Light 370nm LED Flashlight
Suncke Light 390nm LED Flashlight
Super Tiger (6) 3xD UV LED Flashlight
UV 'UFO' type 1
UV 'UFO' type 2
Cliplight 'Vector 4' NUV Inspection Light
Cliplight 'Vector 7' Rechargeable UV LED Light
Wilycon UV Keych.
Wilycon UV Pen
Corona Blaster
Corona Destroyer
AB Moonbeams Nightlight
AB UV Glo Lite Mod
Custom 1W Red/Yellow LED Flashlight
Lambda's Ill Pill mod
Lambda's Hydra
Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
Elektrolumens 5W cyan LS mod
Fire~Fly Flashlight
Gentle LED Birth Light
Illuminator HD Flashlight
Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
Double Barrel 18
Mini Illuminator Flashlight
Lambda Illuminator (LS)
Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
McLux LED Flashlights
McModule PM6 Mod
Micro Illuminator Flashlight
Milky Candle
Modified Brinkmann Rebel Flashlights
Nerdnik's MOD-5 Retrofit
NLS
Double Barrel LS Mod
Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
3W Prolight RGB LED Flashlight Modification
RGB LED Zip-Light
Spider LED Bike Light Mod
SBP (Super Baby Pin)
SureFire E2 LED Mod
Yugoth Blaster
Space Needle II
Terra Destroyer
Turbo-Mate Flashlight
Quaggy Light
Votive LED
WahWang LED Kit for Mini-Mag
9x10mm LED 3xCell Retrofit Bulb for Mag-Lite
32xNUV LED Regulated Mag Retrofit
AdvancedMart NIR LED Mag-Lite Retrofit
Advancedmart UV Mag-Lite Retrofits
EverLED Bulb
Ever-Star LED Bulb
Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
Diamond 1W Luxeon Drop-In Module
Diamond 3W Luxeon Drop-In Module
InReTECH 2AA kits
InReTECH Enhanced White LED Adapter
InReTECH HELIOS
InReTECH MC395 NUV
InReTECH MCWK White
InReTECH Mega 6
InReTECH Super 6
InReTECH TriLight
InReTECH TriLight-III
LEDcorp PR bulb
LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
LunaLEDs 1W Power LED Bulb
MadMax Sandwich
NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
Nite Ize LED Upgrade Kits
QUADLITE
TerraLUX MiniStar1 Module
Night Pearl PR Bulb
Pro Series 3 Bulb
TerraLUX Light Engines
TerraLUX MaxStar5 Module
TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme Module
TLE-5 Ministar2 Mini-Mag Retrofit
TerraLUX TLE-10 Module
7xLED Headlamp
Avalanche 2 Headlamp
Avalanche 6 Headlamp
Black Diamond Gemini
Black Diamond Ion
Black Diamond Moonlight
Brinkmann 1W LED Headlamp
LED Clip-On Light
Dorcy Swivel Clip/Head Light
Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
Energizer Focusing Headlight
Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
FrontaLED Trekker 
Photon Freedom Fusion
Fusion (LRI) 
Hat Light
HDS Action Light
Initial Lights Luxeon Headlamp>
Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
LED Duet Headlight
Lightwave Illuminator.
Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-1113A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-032L 3W LED Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-813A 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Nuwai HLX-712L 1W Luxeon Headlamp
Orion LED Hat Clip Light
Petzl Tikka
Princeton Tec Scout
Pro III Tac-Fire Headlamp
Responder 4AA Headlamp
Unknown brand 5xLED Headlamp
PT Yukon HL Headlamp
Unknown brand Luxeon Headlamp
Unknown brand 0.5W LED Headlamp
3 in 1 Multifunctional Torch
352nm Portable UVA Lamp
3X Galaxy Flashlight
Seven $1 Store Flashlights
Bison Sportlight (2-C)
BuiltWell 2xD Flashlight
CA-1032 Hybrid Flashlight
Division 2 Responder
Dorcy Spyder Flashlight
Energizer® Illumifold" Fluorescent Lantern
Energizer Arc White
Eveready 2D Flashlight
Brinkmann Legend LX
Docter Aspherilux 125
Dorcy Industrial Rechargeable Lantern
Duracell 1xAA Flashlight
Energizer ''Find Me'' Flashlight
Energizer Rechargeable Flashlight
ForeSight 500,000cd Flashlight
GE Light Burst Flashlights
Garrity ibeam Floating Lantern
GE Book Light
Key Ring Incandescent Carabiner
Mag Lite (3-D)
wMag Solitaire Flashlight
Mini Mag (2-AA)
Nordic 3-D
Omnibrite Flashlight
Pelican M6
Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
'Police' Flashlight (1)
'Police' Flashlight (2)
Princeton Tec Surge
Super Tiger (5) Incandescent Flashlight
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
S&W Classic Combo
Suntone Flashlight
SureFire A2 Aviator
SureFire CPF-50
SureFire E1e Flashlight
SureFire E2
SureFire Executive E2D Defender
SureFire M2 Centurion
SureFire 10X Dominator
TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
Trek 200
Trek 6000
Trek Micralite
Ray-O-Vac Trilogy Flashlight
Value Tool Set with ''Flushlight''
Vital Gear F2 Flashlight
UKE Mini (2-AAA)
Unknown brand 2xAA Flashlight
Coleman WideBeam Flashlight
5,000,000CP Spotlight
Coleman 1MCP Spotlight
Fixit Tools 1,000,000CP Spotlight
Thor 10,000,000CP Spotlight
Light Cannon 100 HID 
Power On Board HID Spotlight
10" Solar-Rechargeable LED Garden Globe
Analogue Dragon LED Driver HPLS36-AP750 
Tektite Optics Upgrade
Baseball Hat w/Light-Up Flag 
Beaming Poi Balls
Buggin' Glow Pop
CentraL.E.D. Work Light
Cigerette Lighter/Flashlight
CooLanyard
Crazy Aaron's Thinking Putty
Crystal LED Glow Keychain
Dash Glow
Electralume
Extended LED Search Stick
Extreme Light
Faucet Light
Flashing LED Ice Cubes
Flashing Attitude Keychain
Flashflight Light-Up Flying Discs
Flashlight/Siren/Radio
Flip Light 
General Hybrid UK Luxeon Driver
GP-4L Radio/Flashlight
First Star Anchor Light
Glo-Toob
Laser LED Cannon
LavaPad LED-Illuminated Mouse Pad
LED Flashing Glasses 
LED Hummingbird Wind Chimes
LED Mirror Ball
LED ''OPEN'' Sign
LED ''SIGNS'' Sign
LEDS1020 LED Lab Light Source
Lightcap Solar Rechargeable LED Water Bottle
Light Relief
Light-Up Spinning Ball Wand
Litecubes
Lumitex Fiber-Optic LED Backlight Panel
Lunar Accents LED Headlight Accent Kit
Lunar Accents LED Tube
MicroStar LED
Moonstone LED Paving Stone
NeoGlo ''Glo*Wand''
Photon Esquire Knife/Microlight
Princess Wand
Psycho-Sticks
Reading Glasses w/LED Flashlight
Rechargeable Work Light
Small Solar-Rechargeable Garden Globe
Solar-Rechargeable LED House Numbers
Spinwheel Spiral
Sport Utility Light (SUL)
StampLamp 
Tech. ***. Versalux ULM
USB Deco Lights
Wallet Owl
White Cap LED Condoms
Garrity 4-LED Lantern
20xLED Lantern
3-White LED Lantern
32xLED Lantern
CMG Bonfire Tent Light
CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
Coleman Keychain ''Lantern''
Coleman Slim Lantern LED Key Fob
Dorcy 3W LED Lantern
Dorcy Flashlight/Lantern
eGear LED Lantern
Energizer Folding Lantern
Guide Gear 8xLED Lantern
Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
Guide Gear LED Lantern/Flashlight
Osram Golden Dragon Lantern
Nuwai 12-LED Lantern
Nuwai 16-LED Lantern
Nite Palm FieldLAMP
Pivot Lantern
Candelabra-Base LED Light Bulb
Color Flow LED Nightlight
Electra LED Nightlights
Feit 'EternaLite' LED Nightlight
Feit LED Night Light Bulbs
Glowcandle
GE LED Nightlight
Greenlite 3in1 Power Failure Light
LavNav Toliet Nightlight
LED Nightlight
Power Failure Light 
Sauce LightSprite
Sauce LightWasher
Target Color-Changing LED Nightlight
LED Nightlight/Turntable
Sentina LED Nightlight / Power Failure Light / Motion Detector Light
Starbright LED Nightlight
Team Products LED Nightlight
eternaLight Zzz...Flame
eternaLight Zzz...Lite
18-LED 120VAC NUV LED Light Blub
1 Watt LED Light Bulb
20xLED 120VAC Light Bulb
24-LED 120VAC Bulb
30xLED Light Bulb
34-LED 120VAC Light Bulb
9xLED ''Bug Light'' Bulb
Enerleds MR-16 Retrofit
Feit Electric RGB LED Party Bulb
Fun Light ''Blub''
JDR High-Power 3W LED Light Bulb
LUMITRONIX® GU10-230V LED Halogen Bulb Replacement
Reclaimed Light LED Light Bulbs
Remote Control RGB LED Bub
Remote Control RGB LED Bulb (2)
TM-P19S LED Light Bulb
2 Bit
Blink Blink LED Candy Sucker
Blink Pop
Coleman LED Campsite Markers
DigiTronics Micro Strobe
Dorcy Marshalling Wand/Flare
EF-3K Electronic Flare Kit
Eflare EF510 Electronic Flare
Eflare HZ510/HZ530
Emerson Blinking Safety Strobe
ETG LED Safety Vest
ETG Strobe
EzyFlare
Mark-Lite Fire Fly
Flashing Light
LED Chevron Arrow Mat
LED Flare
LED Strobe Finger Ring
Mini Spinner
Pelican Mini Flasher
PowerFlare
Psycho-Spinner/Strobe
Rainbow-In-Motion Astro Strobe
Solar Rechargeable Warning Light
Sauce Mini LightWand
Sauce LightSaucer
Sauce LightWand
Safety Site e-flare
Snap It & Blink It
StrobeFX
Tireflys
Tireflys Ultra Brite Whistle Lite
TurboFlare 360
VestLED
1W Luxeon LED Desk Lamp
14xLED Table Lamp
3xLED Book Light
Battery-Powered LED Booklight
Sharper Image Ear Lite
Hollywood Moonspot Desk Lamp
Rechargeable LED Book Light
LightWedge
Robotic Reading Light
Super Bright LED Book Light
Energizer Trim Flex LED
iLite USB Computer Light
Kensington Flylight
Flexible USB Light
USB Computer Light
USB Notebook Computer Light
USB LED Light (1)
USB LED Light (2)
USB Keyboard Light
64 Patterns LED Mini-Fan
Handy Fan with LEDs
Light-Up Message Fan
Programmable Message Fan
Self-Programmable LED Message Fan
"Spinwheel Breeze" Personal LED Fan
Blue LED Badge
Boogie Lights
Electronic Message Billboard
Green LED Badge
Red LED Badge
LED Magic Clock
LED Messaging Clock
Monsterbadge Digital Badge
Olympia Info Globe
SignBlaster Digital Badge
White LED Name Card
3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
7-Color LED Pen
Blue LED Light/Pen
Blue Light Pen
Cell Phone Detector Pen
CPF LED Pen
Executive Style Pen w/Laser
Fiber Optic Pen
Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer
Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
Neon Flash Pen
"Photon" Light Pen
Tectron 7-Color LED Pen
WriteLight LED Pen
Crystal Art Light Base
Scilux Luminary Light Base
Backlit LED Keyboard
Eclipse Blue LED Backlit Keyboard
''i-Lit'' Portable Stereo Speakers
LED Flame Lantern
Light-UPLocks
LUMITRONIX® 30-LED Lighting Strip
My Lil' Reminder
RGBSP Vista 5 Board
Suncor's 9-Star Modules
InReTECH 400nm STRIPLED Light
InReTECH STRIPLED Light
University LED Desk Lamp
InReTECH WORKLED light
Benex Durastar Bike Light
Flashing Bike Lights
Spider LED Bike Light Mod
ViewPoint Flashpoint Taillight
Bell & Howell Mini Power Pod
Quik Brite
Stick N Click Light
StickUp Bulb
Sylvania DOT-it
Blink-a-Drink Flashing Cup
Blink Blink LED Candy Sucker
Blink Pop
Buggin' Glow Pop
''Find Your Drink in a Flash'' Coasters
Flash Pop
Light-Up Coaster
Lightning Bugs
L.O.T.R. Goblets
Christmas Carol Candle
Flameless Wax Candle
LED Tea Lights
Smart Candle
Votive Candle 
Air Kite Glider
FlyTech Dragonfly
Indoor R/C Spaceman
X-Smallest Copter
Boogie Lights
Crystal Blue Powers of 2™ Binary Clock
Digibeat LED Wristwatch
Electronic Message Billboard
Sound Spa™ Classic Projection Alarm Clock / Sound Machine 
Infinity Optics Clock
LED Magic Clock
LED Messaging Clock
Megalaser LED Wristwatch
Olympia Info Globe
Rainbow Big-Digit LED Alarm Clock
Red Eye Alarm Clock
ETG Strobe
Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace
LED 6-Light Necklace
Patriotic Light-Up Bracelet
Fiber Optic Lamp
40" Rainbow Glow Lamp
Color-Changing LED Pool/Bathtub Light
Color Kinetics C75
Color Kinetics 'ColorDial'
Falling Rain Illuminated Water Fountain
Eternal Flame lamp
Flex Tek 12V LED Lamp
Lightning Disk
Luminglas "Borg Lite"
Summer Light Globes
Sylvania Glow Night Light
Tri-Cluster Modules
''Woman's Leg'' Nightlight
Blast'N Flash Ball
Christmas Light-Up Eraser
Hallmark Piano Snowman
Laser Light Top
LED Spinning Ball Wand (Halloween)
Light-Up Spinning Ball Wand
Magnetic ''2008'' Flashing Pin 
Novelty Lanyard Light made for Scion
Patriotic Square Star Flashing Balls
Rechargeable Silicon Light Ball
Santa's Outhouse 
Valentine Flashing Dice
Viva Piñata™ Party Light
Atomic Pet Lighted Dog Leash
Pet Safety Light
Protect-A-Pet Flashing Safety Light
Sight 'N Sound Cat Toy
Enchanted Fireflies
LED Fireflies
Firefly Magic Lights
Valentine Flashing Pen
Valentine Flashing Dice
Baseball Hat w/Light-Up Flag 
Light-Up Spinning Ball Wand
Patriotic Light-Up Bracelet
Patriotic Square Star Flashing Balls
Skyliner
Wag-A-Flag
4-LED NUV Light
Battery-powered LED Halloween Lights
Color-Changing Light Stick
Crazy Glow™ Wild Wafer™ Lites
Fiber Optic Pumpkin Lamp
Flaming Skull Lamp
Flashing Scary Eyeballs
Flashing LED Teeth
Garrity 'Fun-Tastick'
Halloween LED Projector Pen
Halloween Light-Up Skull Necklace
Halloween Necklaces w/Flashing Light & Sound
Halloween Shadow Lamp
Philips LED Halloween Lights
Spider Web Lights
Halloween Spooky Sounds Flashlight
LED Spinning Ball Wand (Halloween)
Light-Up Halloween Necklace
Mini Fiber Optic Pumpkin
The Amazing Rainbow Pumpkin Light
'Tin Witch' Lava Lamp
10 L.E.D. Christmas Lights
6 Chasing LED Light Set
Battery-powered LED Christmas Lights
Christmas Carol Candle
Christmas Light-Up Eraser
Color Changing LED C9 Lights
Color-Changing Christmas Globes
Color Changing Ornament
Color-Changing Star Tree Topper
Flashing Holiday Necklace
GE Soft White C5 LED Light Set
Intellashine Color-Changing Christmas Lights
Hallmark Piano Snowman
LED Holiday Tie
Forever Bright Christmas (1)
Forever Bright Christmas (2)
Highlight Christmas Lights
LED Function Lights
LED Poinsettia Garland
'Long Lasting LED' Christmas Lights
OrnaGlow Color-Changing Christmas Ornament
Philips LED Christmas Lights
Solar-Rechargeable LED Christmas Lights
Target LED Christmas Lights
USB LED Christmas Tree
USB LED Christmas Tree (2)
USB LED Christmas Tree (3)
Yuletide Traditions LED Christmas Lights
12" UVA Fluorescent Blacklight
BriteBrush Lighted Toothbrush
Electroluminescent Novelty Eyeglasses
Krill EL Light
Large glow bulbs
Small glow bulbs
Mini Police Beacon Light
Night Scope
Night Vision Surveillance Scope
Pop-Out Magnifier/Flashlight
Power Pod
Tritium Torch
T-Qualizer EL T-Shirt
Sock Light
UV Spectracidal Water Purifier
Wearable Pocket Plasma
2.0 Joule Pulsed YAG Laser
50W 808nm Laser Diode Module
1xAAA Red Laser Pointer
2-in-1 Laser/8-LED Flashlight
12-In-1 Keychain Laser
12 in 1 Laser Pointer
0-40mW Adjustable Red Laser Module 
100mW Red Diode Laser Module
150mW Red Laser
2in1 Super LED Lamp
3 in 1 Laser/LED/Pen
3-In-1 Laser/Flashlight/Pen
5mW 635nm Laser Module
5mW 645nm Laser Module
635nm Red Weapons Laser Aimer
645nm Adjustable Laser Module
6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
7xLED 1xLaser Flashlight
8xLED Laser Flashlight
American DJ Laser Widow
Aviation Part Inspection LED Flashlight + Class 2 Laser
Bright Night Laser Light
CA-227 Flashlight/Laser Pointer
Cross Generator Laser Diode Module
Executive Style Pen w/Laser
''Flame'' Laser Light Show
Flashlight/Laser/Pen/Pointer
Flashlight/Laser Module
Flashlight/Laser Pointer (2)
Hi-Output Keychain Laser
Infiniter Quad XP4 Laser Pointer/Flashlight/Pen/PDA Stylus
Laser & Beacon 7xLED Headlamp
Laserpod
Laser Straight
Metrologic ML-868 Neon Laser
NeoGlo Keychain Laser Pointer/Flashlight
Laser Levelling Device
LED Flex Light
Pen-Style Laser Pointer
Red Laser Module
Red Keychain Laser Pointer
Shop Force Laser Level
"Stick of Gum" Laser Pointer
The Piranha Red Laser Pointer
Ultra-Slim Laser Pointer
White LED/Laser Module Torch
White/UV LED Laser Module Torch (1)
White/UV LED/Laser Torch (2)
Wicked Lasers Pulsar Red Laser Module
Rigel Yellow DPSS Laser Pointer
Yellow DPSS Laser Module
240mW Green Laser Pen
50mW CR2 Green Laser Module
5-In-1 Green Laser Module
8mW Green Laser Pen
Aimshot LS8200 Green Weapons Laser Aimer
Cupreous 50mW CR2 Green Laser Module
Ebay 532nm Green Laser Module
Ebay Green Laser Module (2)
Extrema Green Keychain Laser Pointer 
GL-1-GSP Green Laser Pointer
GL-1 Green Laser Pointer
GreenBeam 100 Laser Module
Green Weapons Aimer Laser
Keychain Green Laser Module
Laser Stars
LuckyDuck 5mW Green Laser Pointer
Megalaser 15mW Green Laser
Novophone Green Laser Module
''OneShotOneKill'' Green Weapons Laser Aimer
Optotronics 532nm Green Laser Module
PGL IIIA Green Laser Module
CNI PGL-III 190mW Green Laser
SCE 50mW Green Laser
Stealth >100mW Green Laser Module
True Green Laser Pen
Wicked Lasers 25-45mW Green DPSS Laser Module
Wicked Lasers Extreme II Green Laser
Wicked Lasers Phoenix 80mW Green Laser
Wicked Lasers ''THE CORE'' Green Laser Pointer
Argon Ion Laser
100mW 473nm DPSS Blue Laser
CNI GLP-473nm Blue Laser Pointer
Blu-ray (Violet-Emitting) Laser Module
Wicked Lasers Sonar Blu-ray Laser


As of today (5:05pm PST 12-16-07), this is *1,160* products that glow, flash, lase, blink, or otherwise emit electromagnetic radiation with wavelengths of 254nm to 1,342nm (UV, visible, and short infrared).  This number includes *85* lasers. :green:

*DISCLAIMER:* This list may contain a few dupes plus products which I no longer have; however, this is negated because I have multiple units of the same product of some products (such as the Photon II which I have in all wavelengths except IR), so the number you see should be accurate to within ~0.050%.


----------



## nbp

My list keeps changing, but this is generally always up to date. :twothumbs




Arc LS First Run w/DatiLED Nichia 219 Triples
Acebeam T27
Black Diamond Moji
Eagtac D25C Ti
(4) Fenix E01
Foursevens Atom A0 CPF Edition
Foursevens Quark MKIII Slate Blue
HDS Clicky N170
HDS Clicky 325 NRA Blue Cerakote w/Blue Moon Reflector
HDS Rotary N200 Orange Cerakote w/Pumpkin Spice Reflector
HDS Rotary NLT 325, Raw SS tail
HDS Action Light
Imalent LD10
Lumens Factory E1 Pineapple w/E0-E1R lamp
Lumintop FW3vn w/Nichia 219b quad by V54
Manker E04vn mule - SST20 mod
Maglite 2D *ROP*
Mac's Customs Ti Tri EDC w/Okluma Nichia 219 LE
McGizmo Haiku 1x123 DatiLED Nichia 219
McGizmo Haiku 1xAA Nichia 119
McGizmo Sapphire Mule
McGizmo Sapphire Yuji HiCRI
Muyshondt Ti Aeon Mk. III
Muyshondt Mako
Nitecore Tube
Okluma DC1 (Alu, Nichia 219 triple)
Oveready BOSS 70, XP-L 4500/amber
Oveready Triple E LEGO, Nichia 219B 4000/red
Peak Logan SS 17500
Peak CR2, Volcan?
Sigma Customs McRegulus 18350
SureFire G2L
(3) SureFire Titan Plus (keychain lug delete mods)
Surefire U2 Ultra


----------



## L.E.D.

Not mine, but pretty cool to see this many all in one room:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZOunBD_BnEY
edit: whoops, someone already posted a thread on this vid


----------



## roof

I have the;

Inova X1
Inova T4
Fenix L2D
Lumapower M1 hunter


----------



## mossyoak

lights ive had/have
"*" denotes that i still have them.
surefire g2 ylw
surefire g2 blk
surefire 6p blk laser products
surefire p6 led
Surefire A2 white*
surefire e2e
surefire e2l cree
surefire l1 2nd gen
surefire l1 2nd gen seoul modded
princeton tec attitude*
princeton tec rage*
princeton tec blast*
princeton tec surge
princeton tec tec 40*
princeton tec apex*
princeton tec eos
fenix p1 UWAJ nat
fenix p1d-ce nat
fenix p1d-ce Q5 sil*
fifth unit glimt
dorcy 3xD 1 watt 
dorcy 1xAAA led*
HDS U60XRGT-s built by milky 
McG PD slate green trit u-bin
McG Ti PD green trit u-bin
McG Ti PD-s green trit
McG 27lt w/mofo
McG S27 white trit
McG 27lt-s mofo*
Aleph a19 1000ma 1x123*
Streamlight TL-3 led
Cr2 ion black with XR-E
arc 4+ 
arc AAA-p
mag solitare lime green*
mag minimag lime green*
mag 6D bead blasted*
mag 2xC black modded with 3xcr123 and 5 cell xenon bulb*
mag ha3 mini mag with t-bin nexgen 750 sammie
mag 1xaa with 1 watt sammie 
Dspeck firefly 1 gen
thor 15 million cp spotlight*
inova x1 spotlight
inova x1 flood 5mm led
inova xo 1 watt
black diamond moonlight


----------



## victor01

Not anywhere near being a "collector", but these are the stuffs I currently have, listed by order I acquired them.

- Mini Maglite 1xAA with Terralux Luxeon Star 1Watt LED Upgrade
- Fenix E0
- Fenix L0D CE (bought as a gift)
- Liteflux LF2 Cree (my current light)


----------



## mdhammack

24 Watt AE powerlight (2)
Surefire M6
Surefire 9AN
Surefire 6P (2)
Surefire 9P
Surefire G2 (3)
Maglite 4D (3, 1 is a ROP)
Maglite 2D
Maglite 3D....old wide barrel!
Maglite 6D
Fenix L2D
Very old Mini Maglite
Brinkmann 5/3/2 D
Inova X0
Inova X5
Inova X1

I know there are more, those are just off the top of my head. I must say some of the collections I have read in this thread are very impressive.


----------



## ynggrsshppr

Photon Freedom
SF G2
2D ROP
Lumapower M1
Generic AA Fenix Clone


----------



## RainerWahnsinn

SF KROMA
SF L1 Cree
NovaTac 120P (WHC-mod)
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix L2D CE
Fenix P3D Rebel
Fenix L2P
Fenix L0-Ti
ARC-U
Ultrafire FMR 1 Rebel
Browning Tactical Hunter K2
Inova T3
Edgetac Nitecore Defender Infinity
Edgetac Raidfire Spear
Regal WT1 SE


----------



## SaturnNyne

Torches and Flashlights
- Arc SLS First Run (grey kit, unknown mods, now upgraded to U-bin SSC; bought from Sigman, who personally delivered it by dog team from AK to CA)
- CMG Infinity Ultra (my first good light)
- Gerber Infinity Ultra (red, really nice for the price)
- Coast V^2 (gift from friend)
- Fenix E01 (olive. quickly killed first one, but had to try another.)
- Fulton MX-991\U Anglehead (Gift from Enzo Morocioli)
- HDS EDC Basic 42XRGT (my EDC for almost a year until 120P came out. later switched back for a while due to tint. most perfect light I've ever seen.)
- NovaTac EDC-120P (incredible versatility, but irkingly imperfect.)
- Ra Twisty 70Tr (it's got white light, it's got red light, it's got throw, good runtime. rad.)
*- Ra Clicky 140Cgt* (pre-ordered and waited... went through a lot for this one.)
*- Ra Clicky 100wwCT* (gorgeous tint, couldn't resist once I saw one. a special light.)
*- HDS Clicky 100Chc* ("Moby Click." White cerakote. A gift from Enzo Morocioli.)
*- HDS Clicky 170Cn* (G2. Much like the 140 but with the problems fixed. Great.)
- Inova X1 gen4(?) (warranty replacement for gen3)
- Inova X5t (first CR light)
- Inova T1-2008/K2TFFC (great tint for a powerful led)
- Inova T3 (my first Luxeon, thought it'd be all I'd ever need...)
- LRI Photon Freedom (covert DS, red, purple, and covert night vision green)
- Mag 3D (Former 85 w/ModAMag 9AA carrier, MOP reflector, UCL lens with LDF coating.)
- MiniMag (green & red Terralux TLE-5s)
- 2C ROP-LE (borofloat glass, stock reflector. I like the mag reflector with this bulb, but it's getting pretty cooked.)
- Mag 2D (reflector sputtered by Nikon, red Terralux TLE-5/Magled dropin)
- NiteCore/4Sevens SmartPD D10
- NiteCore EZ123w
- Peak Kilimanjaro (5-led HP)
- Peak McKinley (7-led red. I got MJ of Peak to dig this out of their workshop for me. great battery killer.)
- Peak Matterhorn (1-led, HP & red UP)
- Peak Matterhorn (3-led HP)
- Peak 2005 CPF Special Rainier (my main pocket light for most of 2006, until I got the HDS. it saw a lot of good adventures.)
- Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon (tough, bright, good throw, great tint; it still impresses me)
- Streamlight TL3 (not impressive, looking to sell)
- SureFire 6P (first SF. NB Linger with 4500k 92CRI Nichia 219s replaced M60WL)
- SureFire L2 (running on 14670. great flood, intuitive interface, and impressive output... but it's hungry. Writeright to remove donut.)
- SureFire E2L (got it for the price of an E2o when Spyder ran out)
- SureFire E1e (purchased for bezel to make E2o, more sense to buy whole light than the part alone for half as much)
- SureFire KL1 Gen1 (lux1 replaced with amber cree, no optic or reflector, a mule before the term was in common use)
- SureFire G2Z-M60 (the Malkoff has great tint and power, brightest led for years.)
- SureFire A2-YG (had to see what all the fuss was about.. ready to sell it)
- SureFire G2-YL (with P60L, so G2L now)
- SureFire L1-Cree (gen6. great tint but offcenter beam.)
- SureFire L1-R (gen3, red, square body; purchased from EnzoMorocioli)
- Milky L1 Gen5 (Cree P3-WC w/McR17XR. Milky's personal light for a time, I'm the third owner.)
- SureFire M3LT (a powerhouse. won in a contest.)
- ZebraLight SC51w (finally a good side-click walking light)

Headlamps
- Princeton Tec Eos
- Princeton Tec Apex (modded with USWOH SSC by Brlux; red county comm light clipped to headband)
- River Rock headlamp (this is junk, why was it popular)
- ZebraLight H30-Q5 (getting old, but still in regular use.)
- ZebraLight H51Fc (This is great. Beautiful tint, 1AA powered, compact.)

Lanterns/Non-handhelds
- River Rock lantern (broken, I think)

Spotlights
- Generic "1.5MCP" spot (battery probably long dead)
- AmondoTech N30 HID (3,000 lumens. yay.)

Vintage lights
- Niagara Searchlight Co. 3D (1914)
- Eveready 2C (~1925)
- Eveready Masterlite 2D (50s)
- Eveready Captain 3D (~1964, turbohead)
- My grandfather's anglehead army 2D (WW2)
- Playskool 2C Yellow/Blue Kids Light w/red & green filters (~1986. This was the beginning. My very first flashlight as a kid. And it still works.)

No longer in collection
- Fenix L0D-CE (given to mom)
- Inova X1 gen1 (gifted away)
- Civictor V1 (gifted away)
- 2AA MiniMag LED (given to dad, he thinks it's quite impressive)
- LRI X-Light Micro (gifted away)
- Fenix E01 (four gifted)
- DX 1AA Cree (sold to friend, now houses an 083)
- Fenix L1D-CE (currently on extended loan)
- Inova X1 gen3 (defective, very dim and intermittent, bought to help kitty, warranty return)


----------



## adamlau

I am a n00b, thus my list is short:

G2L x 3
Jonta x 2
Indigo x 2
Leef C-C 1x18650
Leef C-C 2x18650
Big Ed 3750
Super SabreLite x 2
Micro-Light II
Dorcy 1MCP
Mag 3D
6PD


----------



## bigfoot

Well it's not as extensive as some of your collections, but these lights help keep me out of the dark:

Adventure Lights Guardian Beacon
Black Diamond Orbit Lantern
CeJay Eng. Phoenix Jr. 123 IR Marker
Fenix E01
Glo-Toob AAA (Green)
Goal Zero Lighthouse Micro Lantern
HDS Rotary - Custom 200 High CRI
HDS Rotary - Tactical 250
LRI Photon Light II/Freedom
Maglite Solitaire (Incan. & LED)
Maglite Mini-Mag AAA (LED)
Malkoff Drop-Ins: M31L 219B / M31W / M61 219B
Malkoff Hound Dog 18650 Neutral
Malkoff MD2 w/High-Low
Malkoff MDC w/VME Head
Maratac AAA
Pak-Lite 9V Super
Pak-Lite 9V Red
Pak-Lite 9V Warm White 4K
Petzl Tactikka Plus (5mm)
Petzl Tactikka (2017 model)
Petzl Tikka Plus (5mm)
Petzl Tikkina (2017 model)
Snow Peak Mini Hozuki Lantern
Streamlight Siege AA Lantern
SureFire CombatLight G2Z w/MV
SureFire Titan T1A


----------



## nein166

CMG XP-E w/ 10mm Optic and Orange Cerakote
CMG Gov't
CMG Cree XR-E
Aleph 1, Aleph 19, Aleph 3
SF 8NX w/SSC Light Engine
SF 8AX Milkyspit SST-50 Neutral
SF 9N
Surefire G2
Surefire Scoutlight KL4
Surefire MH90 and Solarforce PTS3 for U2by2 head
Milkyspit ML1 with L2 head and K2 TFFC
Milkyspit M1-Ilumminator XP-G Califon
Milkyspit MilkyCandle2 10mm LED
Milkyspit MilkyCandle2 30mm LED
Milkyspit Camping Candle
Milkyspit Tektite Candle
Milkyspit M365 Fire Vulcan on LU20 body with Uniq Tail
Milkyspit M3 with Brass heatsink drop-in, MC-E JE6, Ledil EVA, Califon
U2by2
Longbow Micra SSC P4 HiCRI 750ma
Maglite 2C MC-E Warm maxflex
MiniMag Aurora Lite 
MiniMag Download Drop-in
Maglite 0D (Tritium powered)
Maglite 2D with MOP reflectalite GH24 bulb 2xIMR26650
Rayovac Extreme 1AA Headlamp
DX spot-flood 18650 3-mode headlamp
Energizer ArcWhite
Energizer Indust. Yellow 2D with 6AA carrier and 9v Maglite Bulb
Joby dimmable gorillapod light 
Knockoff gorillapod light
Eagletac M2XC4 neutral
4SEVENS Preon2 Blue
4SEVENS X10
Muyshondt Mako Flood
Antique 2D Aspheric
Hugsby ORANGE SUNSET Aspheric XR-E
BVH 84W Blitz HID
Titanium Innovations L35
Maratac AAA Nat-HA
Maratac AAA Copper
Green Coleman 5mm lantern coin cells
Red Colman 5mm AMBER lantern coin cells


----------



## bltkmt

I am new to this addiction...just started in October. Currently have 15 lights for a net cost of about $500...getting nervous about my pace :sick2:. Should I be? Collection:

SAIK RC-A3 (5346) single mode (DX)
Two 9LED generic lights--single mode (DX)
Fenix P1D-CE Textured (P1DCEb-R)
Arc AAA-Premium (CS LED) 5.5 lumens
Novatac 85T
Two C-8 Cree LED 4-Mode AA Flashlights (DX)
Fenix P2DCE head, L1T AA body and tailcap
Nitecore Defender Infinity AA
Kaidomain AAA buckle light
Fenix P1D-CE Textured 
Fenix L0D-CE 
Photon Proton PRO LED Cree Flashlight
Glo-Toob Lithium White


----------



## d1dd1

bltkmt said:


> I am new to this addiction...just started in October. Currently have 15 lights for a net cost of about $500...getting nervous about my pace :sick2:. Should I be?



No reason to worry, nearly the same problem here  


My chronological order:

Ultrafire C3 Cree P4 (DX)
Rexlight 2.0 Cree P4 (later Upgrade to 2.1 build 0002 CREE Q2) 
Ultrafire C2 Cree Q2 (DX)
Nitecore Defender Infinity (Cree Q5)
Regalight WT1 v2
Ultrafire C6
Raidfire Spear
Aurora Mini Cree 5-Mode Flashlight (DX)
KD's SSC AAA buckle light V2
ModaMag's Drake
...
soon:
KD's SSC AAA buckle light V3
Trustfire T1 Q5(DX)
Dereelight Cree R2 Digital Infinity P60 Drop'in
...
to be continued...


----------



## HoopleHead

short and sweet.

Princeton Tec Pulsar and Pulsar II
Photon Freedom Micro

Petzl E+Lite Emergency Headlamp
ZebraLight H50-Q5 Headlamp

Draco Ti
Lummi Wee Ti 50

Arc-AAA Premium DS
Camo Arc-AAA Premium 
Fenix L0D CE Q4 in black
Fenix E0 in black
Princeton Tec Blast

NovaTac 120P
Muyshondt Nautilus in natural
Glo-Toob Lithium
SureFire C2 Centurion


*hopefully* wont be adding too many more to this list. im not a collector at all, im a user. so each light has to fit a purpose, with as little dupes/overlap as possible. at this point in time, i _might_ get a nitecore DI, arc in natural/camo, fenix P2D Q5, and Ti nautilus...


----------



## Retinator

Man that's a pile of lights ppl. I wonder if some places of residences could be classed as hazard zones just by the battery counts lol.

But seriously and I AM DEAD SERIOUS, this is what I have.....

Garrity Lux I (3-AAA), near death
Inova X1 (Gen 2)
Inova X5 (Current)

Not sure if this guy counts, but here it is:

Wenger Pocket Tool chest with Microlight - 3mm white led, 2x cr1216 button cells, in scale of tool. 
No pics but it does light a small room dimly, but enough to navigate familiar areas.

Lights I've had :
Minimag 2-AA Incan (Silver color) - gave to my sister

Currently saving for a 6pl


----------



## dalekcommander

dalekcommander said:


> Wow, I am feeling woefully inadequate here.
> 
> I currently have:
> 3x S&W Delta Force
> 1x NightOps Falcata
> 1xWE M90
> 
> Believe it or not I only plan on buying two more: the NightOps Gladius and a Pentagonlight. After that, my focus will be on supplies or accessories for what I'll have.


 
Edited to add: I have the Gladius, but decided against the other one. I have a plan to move to the UK and need to start saving money; not easy to do with this hobby.

I have had to buy replacement bulbs twice already for my M90; the 700 lumen bulbs burn out way too easily. Other than that, I'm happy.


----------



## BanjoBill

Just jumped on the FlashLight bandwagon

SF E1E
SF E1L
SF C2
SF Kroma-MilSpec
SF M3
SF M6

With more to come I'm sure

.....Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

I play the banjo, I play the banjo, I play the banjo...................... I play the banjo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to CPF! Keep up the good buys!!!!

:welcome:


----------



## kenster

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I play the banjo, I play the banjo, I play the banjo...................... I play the banjo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

i cAn PlaY mY a$$ 0fF oN tHE pIaNo :whoopin: 

List my Lights???  OH PLEASE!!!!!!  I will get to it second Tuesday of next week or Octember 32nd :thumbsup: Whichever comes first. :nana:



Fun thread!


----------



## FrogmanM

Not many, but in order from when I first found CPF to most recent purchase:

SF A2 greenled (desk duty)
Raw NS (binned)
NovaTac 120T (lost)
Green Glo-Toob Lithium (backpack beacon) 
McLuxIII-Ti-LunaSol27-PD (Sold)
SSC P4 Malkoff for 3D M*G (Boat duty)
Petzl e+Lite (Car duty)
MM/McG Ti A19 (Sold to Joseph M.)
HDS RA TR70 (retired)
SPY 007 #318 (Sold)
Sundrop 3S (Sold)
McLuxIII-Ti-S27-Cx2 (Sold)
McG/Arc Ti Sapphire (Sold to karlheinz3)
Muyshondt Ti Mako (Sold)
McG/Arc Ti Sapphire Mule (edc)
LED Zep MZXR-7 (bump in the night light)
McLuxIII-PD (Sold):mecry:
McLuxIII-Ti-PD-S (Primary EDC) *Swapped heads w/hornady708(11/4)* Formerly a Lunasol 20
MillerMods Arc AAA XR-E Mod (bedside drawer duty)
47's Ti Quark AA Tactical (MIA)
Malkoff Devices "Carrot" MD2: EMS coat+M60w+high/low ring (Sold)
Polarion X1 HID (my own personal lightsaber)
Zebralight H501w (BOB)
Malkoff Devices MD2 Natural HA (Sold)
Mac's SST-50 dropin for 4D M*G (police baton)
SF C2 Centurion SS bezel +M61W (Sold)
Muyshondt Ti Nautilus (Sold)
DEFT FTP (retired)
McLuxIII-PD xpg (Sold)
SPY 005 (Sold) 
McLuxIII-Ti-PD Mule (Sold)
Muyshondt Ti Mako Flood (necklace)
McGizmo AquaMule 119v (Sold)
Tain Ottavino (beltloop edc)
Ti SPY 005 #1020
-Mayo


----------



## machoamigo

Photon Micro 3 several
Photon Freedom several 
Orb Raw Luxeon
Surefire E1L
Surefire L4 x 2
Surefire U2
Huntlight Ft02 SE
Huntlight Ft01 SE Cree
Lumapower D Mini
Lumapower MRV
Amilite T5
Novatac 120 P x 2
Nichia Aurora Jupiter 1.5
Fenix P1D CE Q5
Fenix P1D CE x 3
Fenix P2D RB100
Arc LS
Arc LSH P 
Arc LSHPF
ARC 4+ Rev 1
ARC 4+ Rev 2
Dereelight DBS V1 Q5
Dereelight DBS V2 R2
MTE Z Power SSC 
Jil Lite HI CR2
Nuwai Q3 several

That's all I can think of for now:shrug:


----------



## Buckeye

Updated 2/2/08

*Incandescants:*

Mag Blue/Purple 2C-3/123A w/5 cell Krypton bulb
Wolf Eyes 9DX Raider w/stock bulb and WE 150A batteries
Surefire Yellow G2
Cabelas XPG 6V Camo
Maglite 2D Copper
Maglite 3D Silver

*LED:*

Fenix Black L2D RB100 w/Energizer NiMH *EDC*
Fenix P2D CE *EDC*
Fenix Black L1P w/Energizer NiMH (Now in wife's hands)
Fenix Natural E0 *EDC*
CPF LE 4W VB-16 w/AW's RCR123As
Mini-Mag Copper w/Nite-Ize drop-in
Mini-Mag White (by Will) with Green NiteIze Drop-in
Mag Black 2D-3C w/Sears 1W LED and sputtered reflector
Dorcy Silver 8 LED-2C
Dorcy Red 1 LED 1 AAA
Dorcy Silver Super 1W 3AAA (Found) :thumbsup:
LEDBEAM 3C
Target/Durable 1W LED 3AAA
PT Attitude
Inova Microlight Green
ROV Sportsman Extreme 3C

*HID*
Sam's Club Power on Board HID


----------



## Etienne1980

Incandescent 
[email protected] Lite 2D (1993)

LED
Streamlight Batonlight (first LED ever)
Arc AAA-P 
Fenix P1 Black
Fenix P1 Natural
Fenix LOD-CE Natural
Fenix P3D Q5 Olive
Fenix L1T 2.0 
Mini [email protected] 2AA + terralux LED & clickie
Energizer 4 AAA focused (can convert into some sort of lantern)


----------



## zipplet

*Incandescent*
Energizer 2xAA
Duracell 2xAA (explorer)
Mag solitaire blue + purple (1xAAA)
2 million candlepower rechargeable spotlight

*LED*
Fenix E0 (1xAAA)
Civictor V1 (1xAA)
Fenix L0D-CE (original model) (1xAAA)
Fenix L0P (1xAAA)
Fenix L2D-CE (2xAA)
Fenix P1D-CE (CR123A)
Fenix P2D-CE (CR123A)
Surefire L1 (second version)
Nuwai 0.5W pocket light 1xAAA, 3 different colours (black, grey, silver)
Nuwai 3W 2xAA (aka Dorcy I think in the US?)
Nuwai 0.5W 1xAA
Eurohike 0.5W 1xAA with some weird optic
Jetbeam C-LE (1xAA)
Ultrafire B1 (1xAA)
Ultrafire WF-602D1 (CR123A)
Various fauxtons and other tiny 5mm keyring lights running from watch cells
Photon freedom white, new model (2xCR2016)

*LED cluster*
Nuwai 3x3watt luxeon 3xD
3 LED "eurohike" 2xAA
Cheap 9 LED 3xD
9-LED "science museum" with foldout side LEDs (4xAA)
18-LED cheapie 3xAAA
another 18-19 LED cheapie (forgot how many...) 3xAAA
3-LED "true utility" 1xAA

*Other*
9-LED + krypton multi mode RAC (3xAAA)
Energizer 2-in-1 mini lantern (4xAAA)
"ring" Mini lantern 2-in-1 (3xAAA)
Small lantern 4xAA
Large hand-wound or mains charged lantern with 12 LEDs

*Batteryless*
RED5 mini windup 2 LED
RAC 3-LED windup with phone charger
Tesco (yes...) solar keyring torch
USB rechargeable keyring torch


----------



## Caligvla

By Brand...

SureFire X300 LED - Attached to a Glock 21SF .45 ACP

SureFire Scoutlight M600A LED - Attached to a Benelli M4 

SureFire 9P - SureFire P90 & P91 Incandescent Bulbs, 295 Lumin LED (China), SureFire P60L LED, Defender Head, Red Filter, Click On Tailcap

SureFire E1e - Red and Blue Filters

Maglite 4D - Under the kitchen Sink

Maglite 6D - In the Car 

Fenix L0D Q4 RED - Keep in my coin pocket of my jeans

Fenix P1D Q5 Olive - Keep in the center council pocket in car

Fenix P3D Q5 Olive - Keep on nightstand, throw in backpack when I travel, my most used light

Rigel Systems Starlite Mini 2-Red LED - Keep on nightstand, use it to light my way when I go to the bathroom at night, doesn't wake up the girlfriend.

Microfire Warrior III - my favorite outdoor light, fun to use indoors with fog machine too

Photon Micro II - Keep on my keychain

Photon Micro UV - Keep in my desk, fun to look at currency with

Photon Micro Rav'n - eye candy

Energizer Florescent Folding Lantern - Keep in Car

Panasonic LED 2 AA Flashlight - Keep in Glove box

I Want to Buy;

#1 SureFire UB2 Invictus 
#2 Polarion Helio
#3 SureFire Hellfighter - I want to mount this to my full size tricycle
#4 Microfire Terminator III T503
#5 Megaray MR175


----------



## alfreddajero

I dont have a big collection as of yet, but that will change soon....lol....waiting for the UF C3 stainless steel to get here to add to the pic.....


3D cell maglite with led conversion
2D cell maglite with led conversion 
Dorcy Nichia led
3 double A magled
2 double A magled
2 UF 606A's


----------



## KrisP

*Maglites*
- Green 2AA with Terralux Seoul drop-in
- Red 2AA with Nite-Ize red drop-in
- Black 6D ROP with FM 2.5" head
- Black 2D(6AA) with SOB1000, 1 Cree Q2, Flupic 2.2 and 50mm x 35mm aspheric lens
- Silver 3D(9AA) with Shark/Remora combo, 4 warm white Seoul P4 and 20mm stippled reflectors
- Black 2C with Shark/Remora combo modified for 1.5A, 3 Cree Q5 WC, Fraen reflectors and 2 AW C-cells
- Pewter 1C with DX 5-mode driver, 1 warm white Seoul P4, stock Maglite reflector, modamag McClickie tailcap and 1 AW C-cell
- Blue 1D with 1.5A Nexgen, 1 Cree Q5, 52mm x 37mm aspheric lens and 1 AW C-cell
- Pewter 2C ROP with FM MOP reflector and diffused glass lens
- Black 1C with DX 5-mode driver, 1 red Cree, 50mm x 35mm aspheric lens, modamag McClickie tailcap and 1 AW C-cell
- Purple 3D with Seoul P7 CSW0I run via a tri-flupic from 3 x Ni-MH

*Other Lights*
- Black Fenix L2D-CE P4
- Red Fenix L0D-CE Q4 with 10440 cell
- Black MTE SS 42140 AA
- DX Natural Cree P4 CR123A 
- Nightstar Shake Flashlight
- DX Elly modified with UV LED
- Ultrafire C2 with tri-rebel 100 star and 36mm x 40mm aspheric lens
- Ultrafire C2 with Nichia 083 high CRI LED and Fraen reflector

*Misc Lighting*
- Princeton Tec headlamp with warm white Seoul P4 and stock optics
- Osram Golden Dragon lantern with warm white Seoul P4 and 6 degree optics

Click image for larger version


----------



## Black Rose

My collection is not very exotic compared to a lot of the folks here, but it works for me:

Updated 09/05/2009

*Incandescent*
Mag Solitaire black (1xAAA)
Mini Maglite black (2xAAA)
Coleman Lantern (4xD)
Garrity Rubberized (2xD)
Ash Flash Metal Body (2xD)
Dorcy Chrome Brite Metallics blue (2xD)
2x Dorcy Chrome Brite Metallics purple (2xD)
SpiderFire X-03 (18650) 
SpiderFire X-03 (17670)

*LED*
Mini Maglite LED black (2xAA) - Body only - Electronics died in a modding accident 
Mini Maglite LED silver (2xAA)
Mini Maglite LED Rebel red (2xAA)
Mini Maglite LED black (3xAA)
2 x Duracell Wind up
2 x Garrity w/5 position switch (3xAAA) 
2 x Garrity LED keychain light (2xCR2016)
7 x Dorcy 9-LED (3xAAA)
2 x Fenix E01 (1xAAA)
Fenix L0D Q4 (1xAAA)
2 x Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 1 Watt (2xAA)
Romisen RC-N3 Q5 (2xAA or 1xCR123A)
Romisen RC-C3 (1xCR123A)
3 x Gerber Infinity Ultra (White LED)
1 x Gerber Infinity Ultra (Red LED)
1 x Gerber Trio
3x Dorcy 1 watt (1xCR123A)
Nuwai ALX-33K22L
2 x Solarforce L2 (18650) 
MG L-Mini II (18650)
iTP A3 EOS upgraded (AAA)


*Incan Converted to LED*
Mini Maglite blue w/1 watt Nite Ize LED, glass AR lens (2xAA)
Mini Maglite black w/1 watt Nite Ize LED, glass AR lens (2xAA)
Mini Maglite black w/Nite Ize 3 LED and Nite Ize IQ switch, glass AR lens (2xAA)


----------



## streetmaster

I only have a few at the moment:

2AA Mag LED
2D Mag w/3Watt Mag LED
Fenix L2D CE Q5 Prem
Fenix L1D CE Q5 Prem
Romisen RC-G2
SAIK/Romisen RC-A3
Romisen RC-I3
Dorcy 1W 3AAA
1Million CP Halogen Spotlight
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 1W headlamp
DX Squeeze LED Keychains (10)
*Fenix E01 Olive (on preorder)

(numerous too-cheap-to-mention incans)


----------



## gary3911

*SFs:*

A2
6PL
G2
Z2
M4-CB
E2e-SG


Nitecore DI
Arc AAA GS

Streamlight TT 2L

Lots of various stock [email protected]
Lots of Fauxtons
ASP Triad (?)

Several Fenixes which are not strictly mine (company property)


----------



## chaoss

Fenix L1P

Fenix T1-olive

Fenix P1D CE Q5 w/Leef Mc Clicky body-black

Novatac 120e-black

Surefire L1

I like em all.


----------



## baterija

Surefire M951XM07 weapon light
Romisen RC-H3
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3W 2xAA
Garrity (3xAAA misc LED) - old but had nice snap on red and blue filters
Streamlight Clipmate (green LED's)
Princeton Tec Quad headlamp
County Comm SO-LED (with a couple each of the simple pocket lights in blue and red to swap out)
Handful of DX and other give away squeezy lights.
Mini-mag or two (stashed somewhere)
One of the old issue D cell angle head lights (maybe-if I didn't finally trash it the last time I saw it)


----------



## craig333

Okay, left to right.
Mag85
2D stock Mag LED
3C Mag with Malkoff drop in
4C Mag with Terralux drop in
2aa Mini Mag LED stock
Dorcy 3aa K2
Fenix P3D Q5
Proton 1aa LR1
Fenix P1D
Forgot to put the Arc-C aaa light in the pic
Plus a few really crappy flashlights not worth mentioning.

Ignore the date. Stupid camera. I have to reset it everytime I remove the mem card or batteries /grrrr


----------



## kaichu dento

I would have to look around and see what I still have but the only one I really care to list is my EDC Fenix L0D CE Q4, oh and my Black Diamond Ion, which although fairly anemic, is bright enough for when there's nothing else and it wears like a necklace without looking too much like a headlamp.

So, the ones that are always with me are the only ones that count;
Black Diamond Ion
Fenix L0D CE Q4


----------



## [email protected]

*HID*
PF-HID Professional's Favourite 17.5MCP 55w HID conversion (locally known as MotorPRO)
Thor Scout-HID 55w conversion (locally known as an Arlec RT3500)


 *I**ncan's
*50w Halogen [email protected] (4D host)
Streamlight Ultra-Stinger
Streamlight Scorpion
Maglite 3D (stock Krypton)
Maglite 2AA (stock)
Maglite solitaire AAA
6D Mag-clone
Brinkmann Maxfire LX
Fulton Anglehead clone (safety orange)
2xAA Arlec Mag-clone 
2xAA Generic Mag-clone
3C Black-and-Decker "Snakelight"
Eveready 6v Dolphin Lantern (Red MkV) 


*Hybrids*
Surefire A2 (round) - FiveMega Strion bulb adapter & koala configurable LED module
Surefire A2L (blue LEDs)
Streamlight Twintask 2L (3 x UB blue 370nm)
Cabela's Alaskan Guide (red LED/Xenon)
Surefire 9N Commander (Laser Products 119680)
Surefire A2 Aviator (G/Y) - currently *Postal* *MIA*


*LED
*Klarus XT11
JetBeam Jet-III M (R2 edition)
JetBeam RRT-15
Surefire 6P (with Wolf Eyes Cree 4-mode drop in)
Surefire Lumamax L1 (generation 2)
Streamlight Scorpion C4 LED
RQ Cree Q5 XR-E 2-mode (KD Spear Clone) 
Maglite 3D (DSWOI P7)
Jetbeam C-LE V1
Energizer 1w 1AA
3C Mag-clone (modded to accept the MAG-LED module)
Foxfury Scout Tac-Safety
Dorcy 1W (Metal Gear) Luxeon 3xAAA
MTE 6w Mini (converted to 5mm LED Battery Vampire)
Energizer (mains charging) single 2 stage Nichion LED/nightlight
Generic multi-LED 3xAAA
Xtreme multi-LED 3 xAAA
Xtime Tomcat 3D 1w Luxeon
Xtime Tomcat 3AAA 1w Luxeon
0.5w Generic 1AA LED
Triple LED wind up torch
Single 5mm LED key chain light


*Collectibles
*1930 Ray-O-Vac 2C "Baby" bullet style flashlight (pat# 1.774.722)
1952 Fulton Kwik-Lite 3D cell flashlight
1963 Fulton MX-991/U Anglehead 2D flashlight (without switch guard)
1970 Kel-Lite 2C (formerly a damaged Illinois State Police 5C)


----------



## aussiebob

Incan,

Arlec rechargable swivel head
Mag 6 d
GMC 10,000,000 cp 12v spotlight
Mag solitare
Mag mini 2 aa


LED,

Mag mini 2aa
Mag mini 3aa
Fenix l2d Q5 premium
Fenix l0d q4
Energizer hard case 1 led
Mag 3 d 3watt 
Cyber headlight 7 led
X glow cree 1aa
Dorcy metal gear 3aa 1 watt




Not many compared to the rest.:mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## vee73

Polarion Helios PH40, soon PH50.
2 x Microfire K3500R
Microfire GL1
MagCharger
2 X Led Lenser David 19
3 X Maglite Solitaire
3 X Micro Photon Light II
Coming: MTE SSC P7 900-Lumen


----------



## cy

this ole thread needs an update... still too many lights to list. so how's about lights I actually use. 

EDC... ti PD, Titan 

Arc AAA's lives in bike bag & folded up in Tent. 

Surefire M6 for those bump in the night moments..

headlamps.. Argp HP w/li-ion for working on cars. zebralight for reading & camping.

bike lights... HID storm, ARC HID, McGizmo E1E red luxeon mod.


----------



## BlueBeam22

*My Collection*

*My collection:* 


*LED:*

*SureFire 6P LED* 
Silver 3D Mag-LED Rebel
Stanley 5 Watt 192 lumen CREE XR-E Rechargeable LED Spotlight
Dorcy 4C K2 Luxeon LED spotlight
Olight Titanium Infinitum
Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable CREE XR-E
Husky 3 watt LED spotlight
Coleman Rechargeable 530 lumen tri-star CREE XR-E LED SPOTLIGHT 
Coast LED Lenser 4 watt 83 lumen 3xAAA Professional Use Focusing LED Flashlight
Husky 4 watt 2D Tactical CREE LED flashlight
Brinkmann 3 watt 2D Digital Dimmable 4-Mode CREE XR-E LED Flashlight
Husky 3AAA 150 Lumen LED flashlight
Task Force 60X Brighter 2C 150 lumen CREE
Coleman3AAA 75 Lumen CREE LED flashlight with red and blue filters
Coleman MAX 3AAA 115 lumen CREE LED aluminum flashlight
Coast LED Lenser 3xAAA 60 lumen 3.44 watt Professional Use focusing LED flashlight
Coast LED Lenser V2 6-chip 3xAAA General Use
Coleman 15 lumen 2xAA LED flashlight
Brinkmann 3AAA 3 watt LED flashlight
Eddie Bauer 4AA LED lantern
*Wicked Lasers CORE*
5mw green eBay laser
Several 5mw red lasers
"Shake to recharge" Magnetic LED Flashlight
Wind up 3-LED flashlight
Dorcy 1AAA 5mm "Nichia" LED flashlight
PRESIDIAN 1 Watt Luxeon 30 lumen 3xAAA LED flashlight




*HID:*


*AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator HID spotlight*
Stanley 35W HID spotlight
AmondoTech Titanium N30 Compact HID searchlight
Sam's Club Vector Power On Board HID Spotlight




*INCANDESCENT:*

Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus Candlepower Spotlight
Power Pro Craft brand 4 million candlepower lantern style spotlight
Brinkmann Q-Beam Max Million III Rechargeable 3 Million _MaxPower_ Spot/Flood light
Stanley 2M Series 100W Halogen spot
Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon Spotlight
NEW Black&Decker V2 Million Power Series 760 lumen rechargeable halogen spotlight
RALLY Advanced "3-in-1" Ultra Beam rechargeable 3 million candlepower spotlight
Brinkmann LED/Halogen 1 millon candlepower rechargeable spotlight
Peak Performance brand 5 million candlepower pistol-grip spotlight
Dorcy Industrial Xenon Rechargeable Lantern
Brinkmann Dual Krypton Spotlight
Dorcy 4D Focusing LAMP spot/flood light
Professional's Favorite 17.5mcp
Thor 15mcp
Sharper Image Night-Search Eye 10mcp
Motor Trend 5mcp searchlight
Dorcy 5 Million Candlepower pistol-grip rechargeable spotlight
Brinkmann Qbeam Spot/Flood Max Million III 3 Million _*MaxPower*_ plug-in spotlight
Brinkmann Max Million III 3 million _*candlepower*_ 12V plug-in spotlight
Brinkmann Qbeam Big Max 3 Million *MaxPower* Rechargeable 3mcp spot/flood light
Vector Mega Sport Spotlight 3mcp "VEC158"
Johnlight Space SearchEye 2.5mcp 
Brinkmann Qbeam Max Million II Rechargeable 2 million candlepower
Endurance brand 2mcp
Black&Decker 2 million power series 6V 55W 
Vector 2 million power series 6V 55W
VEC122Y 1 Million Power Series Rechargeable spotlight
Black&Decker Vector 12 volt 100W plug-in spotlight 1mcp
Endurance 1mcp
Radio Shack Power Up Spotlight 1mcp 
WorkForce 1mcp
Task Force 1mcp
Husky Rechargeable Worklight 150,000 candlepower
Lumilite Steel Zenon 4D lantern
Duracell Durabeam 4D Lantern
Duracell Construction Lantern
4D Maglite 
2D Maglite 

And many other cheap flashlights/6-volt lanterns



*MY EDC:*

SF 6PL


----------



## Rossymeister

*Re: list your light*

*Surefire*
-M6 Guardian
*Gerber*
-2AA Trio
*Maglite*
5761 Magcharger


----------



## Buckeye

Updated 5/25/08

*Incandescants:*

Mag Blue/Purple 2C-3/123A w/5 cell Krypton bulb
Wolf Eyes 9DX Raider w/stock bulb and WE 150A batteries
Surefire Yellow G2
Cabelas XPG 6V Camo
Maglite 2D Copper
Maglite 3D Silver
FM TL-3 2X18650 w/Carley H1499 of FM1794 bulbs

*LED:*

Fenix Black L2D RB100 w/Energizer NiMH *EDC*
Fenix P2D CE *EDC*
Fenix Black L1P w/Energizer NiMH (Now in wife's hands)
Fenix Natural E0 *EDC*
CPF LE 4W VB-16 w/AW's 17670
Mini-Mag Copper w/Nite-Ize drop-in
Mini-Mag White (by Will) with Green NiteIze Drop-in
Mag Black 2D-3C w/Sears 1W LED and sputtered reflector
Mini-Mag 2AA LED
Dorcy Silver 8 LED-2C
Dorcy Red 1 LED 1 AAA
Dorcy Silver Super 1W 3AAA
LEDBEAM 3C
Target/Durable 1W LED 3AAA
PT Attitude
Inova Microlight Green
ROV Sportsman Extreme 3C
Tiablo MA6 Q5 w/AW's 17670

*HID*
Sam's Club Power on Board HID


----------



## Taboot

Taboot said:


> - Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake M90X w/ 3x18650 & EO-13 LF bulb (700 lumens)
> - Fenix P3D Q5
> - Inova X1 (lame & dim, what a piece, never another Inova for me)
> - Vector 1MCP spotlight
> - Cyclops 6 MCP spotlight
> - MiniMAG LED
> - MAG 6D, 3Dx2, 2D
> - various other clunkers and junkers
> 
> not too many yet, but the WE and the P3D are good bang for the buck in their class, I think.


 
It scared me to see how many I've added in the short time since I made this list. I guess it explains what happened to my money...

Same as above plus;
Surefire M6
Surefire E2E x2
Surefire G3 w/ P91
Surefire A2 w/ LF unfrosted bulb
Mag 4D - 15.6V, 64623, AW Incan Driver
WWII-era Navy battle lantern - Delta
1941 Lightmaster 8 D cell brass light
100 Watt upgrade to the Thor
Maglight 3D LED
Maglight Solotaire
A vintage 2C light that also has a (loud) buzzer!
A few other vintage/antique lights from ebay

_next up_ - POB HID or N30, then UA2 

oh, and 6D discarded due to battery damage. my own stupid fault.


----------



## mikemundy

Fenix E01 on the wife's keychain.
Fenix L2D Premium Q5.
Surefire 6P/M60.
Surefire G2.
All great lights!
Cabela's 6P clone ($20 with 2 Duracell 123's, holster, and knife!)


----------



## TheGreyEminence

See my Sig


----------



## Knifekulture

my sigline says it all.:thumbsup:


----------



## coolguy

For a while(from 01'-05'), I bought lights often and checked CPF regularly. I got really busy these past couple of years and haven't bought anything new, except for the G2 LED, E2D LED, P1 and some Romisen lights... I've been checking CPF again and am floored by the advances made these past couple of years. The Romisens I bought were based on bessiebenny's Budget light review(thank you for that!!!) Anyhow, here are my lights(that i can remember) -

*Surefire*
L1 (old one)
L5
L4
G2 LED (Just got this)
E2D LED (Just got this)

*Arc*
AAA <--A few of these, varying models even an old non HAIII black 
LS

*Fenix*
P1 CE (Just got this)

*Gerber*
Infinity
Infinity Ultra
Tritac

*Inova*
X5
X1
T1

*Lightwave*
4000

*Petzyl*
Tikka

*Romisen*
RC-F4 (Just Ordered)
RC-G2 (Just Ordered)
RC-N3 (Just Ordered)

*Streamlight*
TL-2 LED(old 60 lumen one)
TL-2 (incand)
Propolymer 4AA LED

*Princeton Tec*
Attitude
Tec40
Surge


----------



## Patriot

Updating slowly 
6-16.08

Peakbeam Maxabeam G2
Polarion PH50
Polarion PH40
Microfire K3500
AE Xe-25
AE PL24/S
Titanium N30
Acro X990
Costco HID
Sam's Club POB x 3
Eznite 10W HID
Cyclops "15mcp"

FM-11
Mag-11 2C
Mag-85 3C
Mag-61 2C
ROP LO
Mag 3D Terralux 6EXB x 2
Mag 3D Terralux 6EX 
Mag 2C AW Terralux 6EX
MagLED 2C stock x 2
Mac's Aspherical 1.5D 

WiseLED 1500

Surefire M6 x 4 (various configurations)
Surefire M3 x 3
Surefire A2 x 3
Surefire M2
Surefire 6P black x 2
Surefire 6P gun metal 
Surefire 6PD
Surefire 6P Patriotic
Surefire E1DL (E2DL head & cap on E1E body w/RCR123)
Surefire E2e
Surefire E1w Winelight
Surefire E1e
Surefire L1 cree
Surefire L2
Surefire L4
Surefire U2
Surefire Kroma 
Novatac 120T
Novatac 120P

Fenix LOD lux III
Fenix LOD CE x 2
Fenix LOD Q4
Fenix P1D CE
Fenix P1D Q5
Fenix P3D Rebel
Fenix P3D Q5
Fenix L1D CE

Inova X1
Inova X3
Inova X0
Inova Microlights x 4
Inova X5 x 2

Bitz
Gatlight V3
Orb Raw NS cree 
Zebralight H50
Zebralight H30
Lumapower D-mini
Lumapower MRV (original)
Lumapower MRV Q5
Lumapower F1
NDI
Tiablo A9 Q5 WC
CMG Infinity Ultra X 2
Arc AAA original
Arc P AAA camo 

Nuwai AA
River Rock K2 head lamp


Partial listing.....................


----------



## karlthev

Geez, maybe only those I "use"...


Polarion PH50
Barn Burner
USL
Five Mega Hotwires (6)
Mac Elephant
Mac Mini HID
Mac Mini mini HID
Eznite (2)
Spy 005 (2)
POB
Milky Mod
Barbolight 09
SuperFlashlight III (4)
Arc LSs (12-15)
Arc 4+ (5)
Novatac Beta
HDS EDCs (3)
Ti Dragon
Stainless Dragon
VIP (4)
Lion Hearts (3)
Lion Cubs (4)
Chameleon
Baby Pin
Gatlights (4)
Ti Pineapple
KI (3)
Ti Wee
Brass PEU
Eternal lights (5?)
Peaks (4?)
SureFire customs (5?)
etc----a ton of lights I don't even remember anymore  :duh2 :thinking:


Karl


----------



## SilentK

Excuse my sadness. :mecry:

-Surefire 6p led
-maglite 4d led 
-vector power on board HID
-brinkman led halogen {plan on replacing the halogan bulb with a p7 or something}
-no brand 6v lantern with maglite 4 cell led. {Way back from katrina} {most commonly used due to battery life} {Days at a time}
-energizer quick switch with 3d cell mag bulb over driven {2 cr123a and 1 c cell {90+ out the front lumens}} and yes it can run off 2aa, 2c, 2d, or 2cr and 1c with the same bulb :twothumbs


----------



## loszabo

[moved.]


----------



## SwissT

Surefire

L1 Cree
L2
L4
U2
M4
M6

Lumapower
MRV SE

AElight
AEX25
AEX20

Polarion
PH50


----------



## Smile

So many!!!!how much money should be paid.


----------



## adamlau

Photon MicroLight I
Photon MicroLight II x 3
GLO-TOOB Lithium Amber

Freeplay Plus
Freeplay Jonta x 2
Freeplay Jonta (SSC P4 + Eneloop 3S1P)
Freeplay Indigo x 2
Freeplay EyeMax WB

Muyshondt Aeon
Zebralight H30-Q5
Zebralight H50-Q5
Arc Premium GS

Maglite 3D Black
Maglite 3D Type III (FM Quadbore + Diamond Knurling) 
Maglite 4D Type III (FM Quadbore + Diamond Knurling) 

Pelican Super SabreLight x 2
Pelican Big Ed Rechargeable (ROP + AW C 2S2P)

SureFire 6PD-BK (JH 18mm Bored)
SureFire G2L-YL x 4
SureFire M2-Package (JH 18mm Bored)
SureFire M3T-00 (JH 18mm Bored)
SureFire M4-HA (JH 18mm Bored)
SureFire M6-CB x 2

FM 3x18500 EO-13
FM Elephant II 64623/64655

Mac Mini-HID
Polarion PH50


----------



## AlexLED

18650 (yes, I love 18650 lights !!):
Convoy S2+ in various colors, BLF A6, Eagle Eye X2R (USB rechargeable), Astrolux S1, S2
Dereelight DBS V3 w/SST-50 WJ by Nailbender in Dereelight LOP MC-E reflector (1x18650) -> Assembled by joshconsulting ! 
Shiningbeam / MG L-Mini II (MC-E M-WC, 1x 18650) -> my favorite light !!
Trustfire P7-F1 (SSC-P7, 1x18650, direct charge)
UniqueFire M2 (Cheap but nice P60 Host, 1x18650, used with CustomLites 40 degree w-white modules)
Yezl Z1 (1x18650, XP-G, nice & solid light)
Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake 9V + 13V extender (2x/3x AW's 18650, Lumens Factory HO/EO bulbs) 
Wolf Eyes Guider (D26 ?, 1x 18650, direct charge !)

AA (yes, I love 1xAA lights !!)
Nitecore AA sens AA (XP-G R5), Jetbeam Jet-1
LiteFlux LF5 (R2, 1xAA)
Fenix L1D (1xAA)
Xeno EO3 V2 (1xAA, XP-G)
MiniMag with TerraLux LED dropin
MacTronic CAMP PRO MINI LT-185AA aka Favourlight LTC20E4AA (4xAA XP-E Latern - great !)
Yezl A1 (1xAA, but no fun with NiMH, ok with 14500)
LiteXpress Choice 103 (2xAA) :thumbsdow
AmperLite 2AA :thumbsdow

AAA:
Astrolux A01
LiteFlux LF2x (Cree 7090 Q5, 1xAAA, but used with AW's 10440)
Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi CA1 LED (XP-G R5 LED, 1xAAA)
4sevens Preon 1 (1x AAA, XP-G, blue !)
Nitecore T0 (Nichia, 12lm)
Fenix E0 (1xAAA)
LiteXpress Choice 108 (=106) (AAA)

Other: 
Astrolux M01, DQG hobi plus, Cooyoo Quantum TiB
LiteXpress Liberty 105 (2x CR2032) 
Mag 4D
Coleman 8D Twin LED Lantern High Performance (actually quad-LED  ) - moded with 12V SLA. 

Charger: 
Wolf-Eyes Li-Ion
Orbit Pocketlader ( http://www.orbit-electronic.de/ )

NiteIze Headband

GlobalSolar SunlinQ 12W ( http://www.globalsolar.com/products/flex-12watt.php )


----------



## ugrey

See below:


----------



## SlightlyDim

Smallish list
(not everything)

ACR MS-2000 strobe light
Betalight (small)
Fenix L2D (Q5)
Inova Microlight (blue)
Krill lamp (360deg green)
LED Lenser V2 Professional
Lighthound keychain lights (x several)
Nite Ize Droplit (Red)
Petzl Myo XP headlamp
Surefire 6P
Surefire 6PL
Surefire E1L
Surefire E1L (Cree - single level)
Surefire HL1-A-TN (old style)
Surefire HL1-A-TN (switch guard)
Surefire HL1-A-TN (switch guard + disable switch)
(there'd be more of the above if I could find somewhere in the UK that sells em)
Surefire Z3

Surefire accessories: (not including contents of above)
A14 1 cell extender (x2)
A19 1.5 cell extender (x3)
B65 batteries (x5)
CN200 chargers (x2)
F05 1" red filter
FM34 1.25" clamp on tip-off diffuser
KL3 (white - old finned style)
KL3 (red - new style)
KT1 Turbohead
Lamps (N1 x2 P91 MN20 x2 MN60 x2 P60L x 3)
SC1 spares carrier (x3)
SC2 spares carrier (x2)
V20 Holster
Z33 lanyard assembly (x2)
Z49 tailcap
Z71 MOLLE clip (x2)

Other:
Leef 2x 18650 C head C tail body (x3)
Terralux Ministar 2 Luxeon (red) for mini-maglight
UNIQ Cree Q5 P60 style dropin


----------



## victor01

List of my current CPF-ism lights by order of being obtained

1. Minimaglite 1xAA black with Luxeon Star Terralux LED upgrade
2. Fenix E0
3. Fenix L1D CE
4. Liteflux LF2 Cree XR-E
5. Nitecore D10 Smart PD


----------



## mr.snakeman

O.K., here goes (I know, puny):
Fenix E01, P2D Q5, P3D Q5; JetBeam Jet 1 MK I.B.S, Jet II I.B.S.; LightFlux LF5XT; NiteCore D10, EX10; Mini-Maglight 2AA with 3W TerraLUX drop-in and TerraLUX UV drop-in and NiteIze IQ Switch; NN 2AA 3W (bought at Clas Ohlson-my first LED Light!); Olight T10 (x2), T20 3W. Probably more in the future.:naughty:


----------



## David.s

AA Maglites x3(1 with red lens)
2AAA maglites x 2(1 led)
Led lenser V2
Led lenser Police
Led lenser penlight.
Streamlight AAAtasklight 
Streamlight Nano x2 
Streamlight Stylus x2 
streamlight Stylus reach.
streamlight keymate.
Photon freedon 1
Fenix T1
Nitecore defender infintiy (on order, cant wait)


----------



## LiteFan

AA Mag's
AAA Minimag Led
AA Minimag Led
2c ROP
Maglite 3D Led
Surefire 6PD
Surefire 6P
Surefire Satin E2E
Surefire L2
Surefire KL3 conversion head
G&P T6G
Inova X1
Rexlight 2.0
Streamlight PolyStinger


----------



## m16a

My small, but slowly growing collection of "good" lights.(In order of being obtained)


Surefire G2
Dexlight X.1
MilkySpit Modded nuwai Q3
Luxeon side emitter modded spotlight
ARC-P AAA
Nitecore Smart PD D10


----------



## t3h

EastwardYJ XA-Q5 (with added thermal paste).
About 50 or so fauxtons in the generic 22000 white LED, 4 Nichia GS versions, 3 UV versions, one custom 22000 red version.
2 MiniMags - one midnight blue, one black. One modded for white LED (and disappointingly bright, but I'm working on it).
One home-built 100W halogen light. Doesn't look good, but is very bright. And capable of setting something on fire. Needs a better reflector.


----------



## zipplet

I got an email notification that someone had replied to this thread saying they owned a big collection of those stupid "Police" lights. Then the post is gone when I check :shrug:


----------



## Oddjob

Ra Clicky (on order)
Ra Twisty
McLux III PD-S
HDS EDC U60 XRGT (Seoulmodded)
BitZ
Novatac 85P
Liteflux LF5
Nitecore D10
Nitecore EX10
Fenix L1T with CR123 body
Fenix E01 x3
Fenix E0
Inova X1
River Rock 2AAA
Dorcy 3AAA Luxeon
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme Headlight
Princeton Tec EOS
Minimag AA x2 with Luxeon drop-ins
Minimag AAA with LED dropin


----------



## Metatron

as per my signature line


----------



## lightsandknives

Maglights (modded to 4C batteries and XPR103 zenon lamp) - 2
Maglight with LED drop-in
Maglight AA LED
Dorcy super 1 watt - 2
Coast LED lenser
Gerber Infinity
Fenix LOD-CE
Fenix P1 - 2
Fenix L2D
Fenix L1D-Q5
Fenix T1
Millermod Arc AAA
Peak Pacific brass - 3 volt head
Peak Pacific brass - 5 volt head
NiteCore EX10
NiteCore D10
HDS B42XR
CR2-Ion
Surefire A2
Surefire E2E
Surefire G2
Surefire G2Z w/Malkoff M60LF
Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60F
Surefire E1B
Surefire E2DL
Streamlight stylus
Streamlight Scorpion
Pierce M10
Tiablo A9
Rayovac sportsman extreme headlamp - 2
Princeton tec headlamp
Zebralight H50 headlamp
Ra Twisty 100TW


----------



## jumpstat

McLuxIII PD-S HA Nat. SSC P4
McLuxIII Mule Ti-PD. Cree P4
Surefire E1L Lux
Surefire M6 Guardian WA01185
Inova X1 Gen2
Photon Freedom 

Thats about it.


----------



## The 8th Man

OK this is all I can come up with right now, I know I am forgetting some that may be around the house or in the garage but here goes, I also added a little comment on a few.

Arc LS first Run
Arc 4+
Peak 1xCR123 7LED
eternaLight basic
eternaLight Marine (Energizer Lithium cells)
eternaLight EliteMax
eternaLight Rave'n / very cool for the multi light effects but not a good flashlight
Fenix L1P / (was my first really nice AA EDC) retired
Fenix P2D-CE / (very nice light, great size, Turbo mode) 
Fenix T1 Tactical / (great light, alittle large but built like a tank)
Longow Micra / Clicky
Surefire E1e / also with KL1 head
Surefire L4 / (can light up an entire room)
Surefire EB / (love the throw on this light, spot is perfect)
Surefire G2 LED
Surefire G2 
Jetbeam 1 MKII ( I still EDC this one all the time)
Jetbeam II IBS (great throw for running outside in a hurry)
Novatech 120e (EDC all the time )
Nitecore D10 (newest for now and very nice UI, added as my 3rd \ 4th EDC)
Coast 4 Color LED flashlight
Coast LL7560 /V8 Turbo Torch/ Keychain
Coast LL7734/ V10 P-Chip Stainless
Coast LL7736D/ V² 6 Chip Dual Color
Coast LL7736CA/ Black Tactical P-Chip
Dorcy 1AA 3 LED flashlights/ at least 5 (great to leave all over the house) 
Dorcy 1 AAA Led Flashlight
Dorcy 2 AA 4 LED
Dorcy Spyder
Dorcy Super 1 Watt
Dorcy Super 3 Watt
Dorcy Metal Gear 1 Watt Luxeon
Gerber Infinity Ultra / 2 (red, white)
Gerber Infinity Green
Gerber Omnivore Multi- Battery LED (very cool idea) not much light
Inova Microlight / Red
Inova Radiant AA
Inova Radiant 2 AAA
Inova X5
Inova 24/7 / (neat light, lots of modes and 3 color, great clip on the back)
Inova X1 / at least 5 / TIROS Optic version / (still EDC one at work)
Inova X1 / 2 of the New version with a reflector 
Inova X1 / 2 watt version
NightCutter P20 Strategist / (great spot, throws pretty far. No spill at all)
Nuwai X-1
Nuwai X-3
PALight Survival / 5 or 6 / green,red,white / (always have one at the bed side)
Peak LED Solutions McKinley
Mag Lite (3-D)
Mag Lite (2-D)
Mag Solitaire Flashlight
Mini Mag (2-AA)
Brinkmann 1 Watt LED 3AAA / 2 (both have a different tint to LED)
Brinkmann Legend LX
Brinkmann Maxfire LX
River Rock 1.5 Watt 2AA 
River Rock 0.5 Watt 1AA
Photon Proton Pro / (I really like this little light the UI is great and it has red led too)
Streamlight BatonLite / (all around bad light,uses N cells)
Streamlight 2 AA flashlight 
Streamlight twin task / 123a cell
Streamlight SUPER TAC / (This thing can really throw a beam,,,,)
Streamlight Sidewinder / (cool all around for car or emergency)
Nuwai Quantum III
Coleman 3AAA Multi-Color LED Flashlight
Coleman Cree XLamp XR-E LED Multi-Color
Coleman Exponent 1 CR123A / nice light with multi modes and red LEDs too
Energizer hard case / AA, D , and other models all LED
Energizer - DoubleBarrel 4-AAA (still a cool light)
Energizer - DoubleBarrel 6-AA
Energizer Folding LED
Energizer 4AA led/flourecent
Craftsman Endurable LED / 4AA and 3AAA
Brunton Lamplight Extendible LED Flashlight

*Dealextreame Lights*
*(I need to say that all of these lights work great given the low cost of each)*
Aurora Mini Cree 5-Mode
Romisen RC-V4 Cree LED
Super Thrower Far Projection 3W Cree
Mini 3W Cree 1xCR123A Flashlight
Ultrafire FMR1 Rebel
Ultrafire C2 3W Cree 2xCR123A
Ultrafire Cree XR-E WF-602D 
Ultrafire 602C Q5 5-Mode
Super-Bright Cree Q4 5-Mode

*Others*
Task Force 1 Watt Luxeon
Task Force 3 Watt Luxeon 2xC cell / (great throw for a light of this type)
Task Force LED flashlights/ AAA models 
Work Force LED flashlights / all AAA models
A lot of no name 5mm Multi LED flashlights, most are 3 AAA
A box full of older flashlights from 70s,80s and 90s that I no longer use.



*Headlamps *
Princeton Tec headlamps / 5 or 6 different models
Energizer headlamps / 4 or 5 different models (also the new cree one)
River rock / 2 different ones
Petzl Headlamps / 2
Browning Headlamp with 2 white,2 red and 1 green LED
Craftsman Headlamps / 2 or 3 

*Lasers*

Meade / green
Orion / green
Zbolt / 5mw green
Zbolt / BTG – 10 Green / 123A cell
http://www.abeland1.com/AstroNovaIGreenLaserPointer.htmAstroNova / High spec Green
Lucent Optics Envee 100 Green 532nm Laser
Beamshot GreenBeam 50 Green Laser 
A lot of Dealextreame greens from 10mw to 50
A couple of other 10mw green pens


----------



## ruger357

Fenix 
LOD Q4
E01
L1D

Surefire
L1
E1E with KL1 head
6PLD

Nitecore
EX10
D10

Maglight
D 3 cell
3 AA mini's/ one moded to led

A few junkers hanging around


----------



## afraidofdark

Okay, I have to say this was a _very_ useful exercise, this listing thing 
Really gets your ducks in a row, doesn't it?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*current members in good standing*

BoGo Light SunNight SN-2

Black Diamond Apollo lantern

DQG II AAA XP-G R4 neutral white
DQG IV AAA XP-G R5 7A warm white

Energizer 3 LED (2 white, 1 red) Headlamp

Energizer Micro Headlamp

Eveready Industrial 2D
Eveready Industrial 2D with 21 5mm amber Piranha LED mod

Fenix L1T XR-E Q3-5A neutral white mod
Fenix L2P SSC P4 mod

Fivemega 3P + SF Z44, Z41 + DealExtreme Cree green dropin

Glo-Tube Lithium amber

HDS Ra 85-Tr

Krill Light AA Extreme 180 white
Krill Light AA Original 360 green
Krill Light AA Original 360 red
Krill Light AA Original 360 yellow

Maglite AA + L-Cap
Maglite AA + NiteIze 3-LED dropin green/dark green body
Maglite AA + NiteIze 3-LED dropin red/red body
Maglite AA + NiteIze 3-LED dropin blue/blue body
Maglite AA + NiteIze 3-LED dropin white/silver body
Maglite AA + TerraLUX MiniSTAR2
Maglite AA + TerraLUX TLE-5EX
Maglite 1D Fivemega nickel-plated finned head P7 DD, FM 3xAA holder
Maglite 2D + SSC P4 mod
Maglite 2D ROP, Fivemega 6xAA holder
Maglite 3D + Diamond DB-3W
Maglite 3D + Diamond DB-3W
Maglite 4D + Seoul P4 mod

NiteCore D10 Q5
NiteCore EX10 XR-E Q3-5A neutral white mod

Peak LED Solutions Eiger SS lug QTC XP-G 85-CRI
Peak LED Solutions Kilimanjaro brass keychain 5 yellow LED
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass keychain 3 red LED
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass lug 3 white LED
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass pocket 3 white LED
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA pocket 3 red LED
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA pocket 3 white LED
Peak LED Solutions Shasta brass keychain 3 blue LED 2 x N-cell

Petzl Tikka Headlamp (2)
Petzl Zoom Headlamp (vintage?)

Photon Proton Pro v2

Princeton Tec Apex Pro Headlamp SSC P4 mod
Princeton Tec Blast 
Princeton Tec Rage

Quark 123 sterile clipless neutral Q3-5A + tactical TC/AA2 body
Quark AA tactical R5
Quark AA Turbo warm
Quark MiNi AA warm
Quark RGB neutral

Rayovac LED AA lanterns (2)
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 1W Headlamp (2)

Safe-Light Companion
Safe-Light Handyman green
Safe-Light Handyman red

Squid Light v1
Squid Light v2

Streamlight Stylus silver/white
Streamlight Propolymer Luxeon 4AA

SureFire 6P + Malkoff M60W
SureFire 9P + Moddoo L3N v3
SureFire A2 + Fivemega strion socket, onion ring, round body, delrin shroud
SureFire G2 orange + Malkoff M60WLF
SureFire L1 green LED
SureFire L1 red LED
SureFire L1 Cree

UltraFire Chrome Cree P4 CR123

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*No longer with the firm*

DQG II AAA XP-G R4 neutral white - gifted

Fenix E21 XP-E neutral white - gifted
Fenix L0D-CE black - sold
Fenix L0D-CE natural - gifted
Fenix L1T v2 Cree (2) - gifted
Fenix P1D-CE natural with bare Leef McClicky body - sold
Fenix P3D Premium Rebel 100 - sold

Glo-Toob FX red - sold
Glo-Toob FX green - sold
Glo-Toob FX blue - sold

Krill Light AA Original 360 yellow - gifted

Maglite AAA + SMJLED - lost 
Maglite 2D + triple P4 mod DD on two KD 3xAA holders - sold

Malkoff M60 - sold
Malkoff Seoul P4 Drop-In for 2/3/4 D-Cell - sold

Maratac AAA HA natural - sold

NiteCore D10 Q5 - gifted
NiteCore D20 Q5 - sold
NiteCore EX AAw - gifted
NiteCore EZ CR2w - gifted
NiteCore EZ CR2w - loved to death
NiteCore EX10 GDP - sold

McGizmo AMC EN mule P7/Flupic v2.2 - sold

Orb RAW Cree XR-E - sold
Orb RAW LuxIII Red-Orange "retina scorcher" - sold

Peak LED Solutions Baltic HA pocket - sold
Peak LED Solutions Baltic HA pocket - sold
Peak LED Solutions Kilimanjaro brass keychain 5 red LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Kilimanjaro brass keychain 5 white LED - gifted
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass keychain 3 UV LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass keychain 3 UV LED - gifted
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass keychain 3 white LED - gifted (3)
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass lug 1 white LED - gifted (2)
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass lug 1 white LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass lug 3 white LED - gifted (2)
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn brass pocket 3 red LED - gifted (2)
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA keychain 3 UV LED - gifted
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA keychain 3 white LED - gifted (2)
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA keychain 3 white LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Matterhorn HA lug natural 3 red/orange LED - sold (2)
Peak LED Solutions McKinley brass keychain 7 red LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions McKinley HA keychain 7 UV LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions McKinley HA pocket 7 white LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Pacific HA pocket CR2 Lux - sold
Peak LED Solutions Pacific HA AA keychain/CR2 pocket P4 - sold
Peak LED Solutions Shasta brass pocket 3 white LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Shasta HA 3 keychain UV LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Shasta HA pocket N-cell 3 white LED - sold
Peak LED Solutions Shasta double head HA Baltic Lux white/3 red LED - lost 

Quark AA2 tactical XP-G neutral first run - gifted
Quark 123 sterile clipless Titanium Limited Edition + tactical TC/AA2 body - sold
Quark AA Turbo XP-G neutral mod - sold
Quark MiNi 123 neutral tint - sold
Quark Preon 1 red - gifted
Quark Preon 1 yellow - gifted
Quark Preon 2 yellow - gifted
Quark Ti 123 sterile clipless XPG R5 tactical TC +2xAA body - sold

Streamlight Twin-Task 3C - gifted
Streamlight Twin-Task lithium - gifted

SureFire A2 red LEDs 4-sided body - sold
SureFire A2 yellow-green LEDs round body - sold
Surefire L1 blue LED - sold
SureFire Milky L1 four-flats LuxIII E4G amber - sold
Surefire Milky L1 LuxI Q2H "to die for" cyan - sold
Surefire Milky M1 "Cyanator" LuxV W3RC cyan - sold
Surefire Z3 Combatlight - sold

ThruNite Tis AAA twisty - gifted
ThruNite T10 AA twisty - gifted


----------



## Techjunkie

This is my "collection" and where I bought each light and some of the mod parts from. Almost all have been modded by me in some way (always for brightness, runtime on high be damned, although lately I've been adding low/med modes for increasing available runtime).


What ______________________________________________| Where


*LED lights by LED (79)* 

5mm white LED (3) 
5mm LED folding "robotic" booklight Workforce brand| Home Depot - in backpack
Multi red/white LED + siren + seatbelt cutter + window smasher emergency tool (gift from parents) – car
A really crappy 3AAA 9*5mm LED light from wife for Valentine's Day (she paid waaaay too much) - kitchen

5mm UV (1) 
12-LED UV 3AAA ____________________________________| DX sku 4014

Lux I or similar (3) 
Grill-Tek minature 4*AAA LED lantern/salt shaker___| Gift from the parents
Grill-Tek minature 4*AAA LED lantern/pepper shaker_| Gift from the parents
TGX-823 Rechargeable POS___________________________| DX 109322 sent by accident instead of 109320


Luxeon III, K2 (3) 
Trade Craft Luxeon K2 3AAA_________________________| BJ's wholesale
Dorcy 1xAAA w/ Lux III aspheric mod________________| Walmart + Dorcy + DX parts, 10440p - in backpack
Garrity 2D cell torch + 2 cell Mag LED drop-in_____| drop-in from Home Depot clearance - bathroom3
Romisen R-1A01 1AAA 3W lumiled w/ collimator lens _| DX sku 5979 - gifted
Ultrafire B3 Luxeon PWT 1AAA_______________________| DX sku 4796 - gifted
Trade Craft Luxeon K2 3AAA_________________________| BJ's wholesale - gifted

Luxeon Rebel (1) 
Garrity 4D cell Lantern + Mag Rebel LED module_____| light was from a y2k survival kit - bathroom1
Dorcy 2AA rebel____________________________________| Sears (two-pack) - gifted

SSC P4 (2) 
TANK007 TK-701 SSC P4 1*AAA keychain clickie_______| DX sku 18630 - daughter's keychain
TANK007 TK-701 SSC P4 1*AAA keychain clickie_______| DX sku 18630 - daughter's keychain

XR-C (1) 
3AAA zooming LED headlamp w/fake CREE emitter______| KD modded w/XR-C, new switch, 5-mode driver

XR-E (11) 
Task Force 2C Xlamp + XR-E Q5 + 1.0A buck + LiFePO4| Lowes, sense modded drivers, 2*LiFe 25500, fwd sw
Garrity 3AAA Nichia upgraded to CREE XRE P4________| WalMart (w/ modded 26mm drop-in) - bathroom2
Ultrafire WF-008 recoil + 1.9A 18V driver & KD fwd_| DX 22934, KD, KD
Dorcy 2AA rebel -> CREE XR-E, 1A, 2x14500, aspheric| Sears DX buck, KD batteries, lens DX – desk
UltraFire C3 SS + SMO, 2*LiFePO4 RCR2, XR-E R2, 8.4Vin 1.5A buck driver - my main keychain
Aurora SH-033 SS LiFe CR2, 5-mode 1A boost, XRE + SMO reflector - wife's keychain
Aurora SH-033 SS LiFe CR2, 5-mode 1.1A boost, XR-E R2, SMO reflector - my van keycyhain
CREE flod to throw 3AAA headlamp___________________| DX sku 32878
SmallSun ZY-C60 + modded boost driver + SMO reflect| DX skus 20341, 25505, 5960 - daughter’s keychain
SmallSun ZY-C60 + modded boost driver + SMO reflect| DX skus 20341, 25505, 5960 - daughter’s keychain
UltraFire C60______________________________________| DX sku 103920 + KD LiFePO4 16340 - son's keychain
UltraFire C60______________________________________| DX sku 103920 modded boost - gifted
Black Mag 2D with SMO Triflector + 3*WW XR-E_______| DX 5-mode boost circuit ROV 6AA carrier - gifted
The Mark V: Purple Mag 2C, 5 XR-E (three neut/warm + 2 warm), 2 LiFePO425550, 5*CREE 5-mode DX driver - Sold
SuperBright C-02 CREE P4 MOP 1AA __________________| DX sku 5949 (modded driver for 1xAA or 1x14500) - gifted
CR2 Mini Clicky CREE P4 MOP _______________________| DX sku 4201 – gifted
TrustFire TR-803 Cree Q5 1RCR123 __________________| DX sku 13096 - destroyed tailthreads
UltraFire WF-502b Xenon w/ Rebel 5 mode drop-in____| KD sku 1258 w/ homemade drop-in w/DX 15880 – gifted
Ultrafire A1 CREE Q5 1x16340 5 mode _______________| DX sku 16844 + DX 15880 1A buck/boost – gifted
Ultrfire C308 3AAA_________________________________| DX 20127 gifted
Ultrafire MCU-C7s (1xCR123A)_______________________| DX 26947 : Gifted
Ultrafire C3 SS + XRE Q5, 1050mA regulator, 14500p, SMO - gifted
UniqueFire HS-802, briefly modded with 4500K SST-50, returned to XR-E and gifted
boxer 1xCR123A aluminum clicky (DX 13269) _________| H/L/S PWM driver, dedomed WW XR-E - gifted
Mag 2D w/ KD Cree Q5 and DX Aspheric lens__________| KD sku 4465 + DX 50*18mm Aspheric lens - sold
TrustFire TR-801 1x18650 modded w/warm white CREE__| DX 13095 + KD Lo/Hi 1A buck/boost – gifted


TrustFire XP-EF23 SS XP-E R2_______________________| DX 24291, DX 4588 aspheric - garage keychain
Romisen RC-U8 + IMR 22650 battery__________________| DX 55757 - wife's glovebox
DX branded AAA/10440 XP-E light____________________| DX 44620, de-domed - my winter coat zipper pull
Mag 2D LED 3rd rev, stock__________________________| Lowes BF sale
Aurora SH-032 +deepSMO +WWXPE +1.9AKDV2 HML driver_| WWXPE, 20mm SMO, KD V2 w5chips, AWIMR18650 nightstand
MiniMag 2AA LED, w/Mag 2D pill, TCS-1 tailcap, NiMH| Home Depot clearance - kids bedroom
MiniMag 2AA LED w/Mag 2D pill, Niteize tailsw, NiMH| Lowe's - kids bedroom
MiniMag 2AA LED w/Mag 2D pill, Niteize tailsw, NiMH| Lowe's - kids bedroom
Romisen RC-U8 + IMR 22650 battery__________________| DX 55757
SIPIK CK361 recoil modded w/XPE & 1.2A 18V driver__| DX, DX, KD – gifted
SkyRay S-R5 2-cell XPE 3-mode modded________________| DX 32749, 26111, 5955, 25368 - Gifted

XT-E (1)
RayOVac RoughNeck LED 2D___________________________| Amazon $6 shipped with batteries, modded to WW XT-E

XP-G (9) 
AAP Professionals Favorite 2C modded to XPG 5000K__| 35mm MOP, fwd, 2xC LiFePO4, 8.4v driver w/ 1.5A mod
AAP Professionals Favorite2C + XP-G R5 1.9A buck___| 34mm Fraen, 2*LiFePO4 25500, fwd, glass
Trustfire SSC P7-A2 1x18650, modded w/XPG 5000K____| KD PID 5374, + 41mm SMO PID 10451 + fwd switch + glow
Aurora SH-034 SS CR123A light + XPG + KD PWM only__| modded, dedomed XPG, glowpowder, SMO, PWM only driver
SmallSun ZY-C37 + fwd, XP-G, 47mm dSMO, 1.7A, 22600| DX, KD, digikey (4000K), KD, KD (sense modded), KD 
Black Mag 2D XPG Aspheric homebrew_________________| recessed HS, modded boost dvr, DX12834 lens
Streamlight TwinTask 2D+4K XPG in cut down 52mm MOP| 6AA in ROV carrier (was once converted to 4 XRE)
GT Price MX-991/U Army light 4000K XP-G 1.8A, MOP__| glass lens, 2 DX 25505 boost w/R100 sense resistor output mod
UltraFire WF-502D + XPG, SMO, 2xLiFe 18650, 5 mode_| KD, XPG light engine from SkyRay S-R5 
TrustFire F22 SS XP-E 14500________________________| DX sku.31731, modded w/ de-domed XP-G - gifted

SSC P7 (0) 
C8 clone SSC P7 1x18650 ___________________________| DX sku 12271 (focus, thermal, DD, +fwd switch) - sold
Red Mag 2D w/SSC P7 D-bin, DX20330, 6AA, 53mm MOP__| DX 13803 reflector w/copper base, KD glass – Gifted

MC-E (7) 
Task Force 2C modded to MC-E neutral white 2-mode__| fwd switch, 35mm MOP, 2.8A H/L reg, 2x25500 LiFePO4
HA-III Ultrafire C2 + MC-E 3.8A 3-mode H-M-L_______| DX skus 6177, 16145, KD tactical switch, 11*7135 
Lil Giant: cut down Mag 1C, 3X MCE NW, 1xIMR26500, 3-mode HML (used to be The Mark XII)
Black Mag 2D 4S NW MC-E Deep MOP current regulated_| used recipie from leftover parts MC-E mod & 2*32600 LiFePO4
The LED USL Mag 3D honed & modded w/ 16 Eneloop AA, 5x CREE MC-E 4A neutral white 3000 Lmn. ~1hr runtime
Maglite based triple MC-E bike light, run from 4xUltraFire LiFePO4 4AH 32600 batteries - about to be a bike light
Black Mag 2C w/53mm MOP, NW MCE 4S, DX 26106 5-mode boost driver, 2*25500 LiFePO4
RayOVac 3C SportsmanXtreme modded MOP, dedomed MC-E| Sears fwd, glass, 40mm MOP, 3 NiMH C – gifted
Mag 2C w/3x MC-E k bin, 2x IMR18650, 3 CREE reflec.| see MC-E Madness : SOLD
Mag 2C w/3x MC-E k bin, 2x 18650, tri-sink, Boom SS| see MC-E Madness : SOLD
The Mark VIII Warm White: Mag 3C, 1 WW MC-E, 4 WW XR-E, 2 Sony 26650VT, 2 DX 20330 bucks - SOLD
The XX-Ray Mag 2.25D, 5x MC-E neutral white________| too much to list (see link_ - SOLD
Ultrafire EMR1 Rebel modded to MC-E DD PWM 5 mode__| DX 7079 + MC-E + KD pid 1845 - sold
Black Mag 4D, 52mm MOP, CW MC-E, 2.8A 2-mode reg, 4*Alkaline D-Cells - Gifted


SST-50 (1) 
Black Mag 2D Triple 4500K SST-50 SMO 3-mode 3*AWIMR26500
Silver Mag 2C SST-50 thrower Cu HS, SST-50 4500K N3 GH400 @4.1A, 2*DX20330, Mag Rebel reflector, 2*22650 SOLD
UltraFire WF-502c w/ WF-500 head, de-domed SST50___| KD 1257 Xen,7947 driver, DX 17384 53mm MOP, 2x18650 LiFe SOLD

SST-90 (3) 
Mag 2D (LED) SST-90 4500K P4, was SST-90 Aspheric, now is Bigger Red w/reamed Throwmaster
BigRed: Mag 2D, SST-90 F3 GM100, 3x8xAMC7135, 8xDuraloopAA, deep SMO 
Silver Mag 2D SST-90 Aspheric 8.4A 3*DX20330_______| SST-90 from KD, homemade Al heatsink, DX Asph. Lens

XM-L (24) 
Ultrfire C308 1x22650 + CREE XML T6 _______________| DX 20127 modded fwd, XM-L, 3.8A 2-mode, GITD boot
Mag1C deep SMO homemade 1x26650 cut-down thrower, 4.4A KD V2 3A + 1.4A slave, was SST-50, now XM-L
UltraFire C8-A1 modded w/SST-50, then domeless, now CREE XM-L T6, KD fwd switch, 2-mode 3.4A reg.
Led Wholesalers 7224bk 3AA CREE light______________| Amazon modded to XM-L, metal SMO, glass, 3AA carrier upg.
Mag 2D super thrower CREE XM-L T6 @ 5A, 73mm SMO___| 2*DX20300 drivers, 2*32600 LiFePO4 batteries
Mag 2D Pewter, XM-L @ 5A, 50mm aspheric____________| DX 20330 (x2), DX 12834 optic, 2x Ultrafire 32600 LiFePO4 cells
UltraFire C9-T60 3-mode XML 1*18650________________| DX 90778, KD fwd switch, AW IMR 18650
Mag 3C with 65mm SST90 reflector, 3*NiMH C-cells, 2-mode 4.2A regulator and 4500K XM-L 
Trustfire HA-III SSC P7-C 2x18650 modded w/NW XML__| DX sku 14412, KD fwd click, NW XML, KD P7/MCE driver
TrustFire Z5 2*18650 Aspheric______________________| KD, modded with 30mm aspheric and 5000K XML
Unnamed CN 2x26650 host with NW XML, SMO Glass & DX 3.5A SST-50 5-mode driver
Romisen RC-C8 Flood to Throw_______________________| modded: IMR22650, XM-L, 2.8A HML reg., 30mm glass asph., Glow
Ultrfire C308 1x22650 IMR + 5000K CREE XML T5______| fwd, XM-L, 3.0A 3-mode, low voltage warning
UltraFire MCU-C88 3AA CREE XR-E 3 mode thrower_____| modded: 5000K XML, KDV2reg, fwd switch
109 LED Showerhead light converted to XML 75mm aspheric
FandyFire 3900 3x XML SMO 2*IMR18650_______________| DX 104283
Blue Mag 1D cut-down w/5000K XML, 4.4A HML regulator, Mag LED reflector, 1*IMR26650
UltraFire HD-2010 (XML, 266650, 58mm SMO)__________| KD S020147
CREE XM-L Headlamp (2*18650)_______________________| eBay
Prairie Fire D1 (2*18650 deep, wide SMO XM-L_______| DX 102584
Blue Mag 2D + Deep SMO XM-L drop-in and 2*IMR26650
Unbranded 2*26650 3*XML-L light (SkyRay 856 host)
Stanley FatMax XML spotlight_______________________| WalMart
SmallSun ZY-T16 2*26650 XML SMO + modded DX driver_| Manafont, added R47 to DX 106805 for 2.7A out
The Man O' War Mag 4C 4x 5000K XML quad optic 3 modes (HML) 4x AccuEvo LSD NiMH C SOLD
MTE SSC P7-C, modded with neutral XM-L & 3.0A 3mode| DX sku 16541, XML from DigiKey, KD V2 regulator - gifted
SacredFire NF-08 Flood to Throw____________________| modded: IMR22650, 5000K XM-L, 2.8A HML regulator, Glow - SOLD
SacredFire NF-08 flood-to-throw, modded____________| DX, LiMN 22600 battery, de-domed SST-50, KD fwd switch - SOLD
SmallSun ZY-666 3*C, XM-L, MOP, fwd sw, 3.4A 2-mode| DX 16503, 18073, KD fwd sw, AccuPower C's - Sold
Mag 3C was SST-50 thrower 5A regulated by 2xDX20330, deep SMO (Mag Rebel), updated to CREE XM-L – SOLD
SmartFire/SacredFire V-65C (clone of MG RX-1), was modded with SST-50, now with CREE XM-L, 3.8A Hi-Mid-Lo – gifted
RayOVac 3C SportsmanXtreme modded, then re-modded__| 2*22650, fwd, MOP, XM-L, DX SST-50 driver - Traded
Ultrafire WF-C6S SS (chromed brass) 1x16340________| DX 11669, was modded, remodded to XM-L + 5-mode PWM - sold
Mag 2D Blue, 3x XM-L @ 2.8A, Cu PES-D, Tri-optic___| DX 1916 optic, 3x AccuPower NiMH LSD C-cells, 3-mode 3x 2.8A regulators - SOLD


*Incans (5):* 
Task Force 1M Candlepower spotlight _______________| Lowes - my trunk
Dorcy 3M Candlepower spotlight ____________________| Sears Hardware - wife's trunk
Duracell Durabeam 6V Lantern w/ Mag 4Cell Xenon ___| used gift, bulb upgraded to Mag Xenon 
Dorcy Krypton 6V waterproof spotlight
Some big, ugly 4 D-cell multi function spotlight/fluorescent thing my wife bought for a girl scout trip without consulting me first


*Hotwires (2):* 
Mag 2D, Kiu socket, 2*Sony 26650VT, Philips 7388 (6V20WG4), recessed spring, DX MOP P7 reflector
The Broadway - Mag 3C, WF-600 xenon drop-in (PH7388), 2x Sony 26650VT LiNiCoMn batteries, SurplusShed L6692 Aspheric Lens
The Bruiser: Mag 4D, 20 Titanium Powermax 1800 AA, Hikari JC-5033, SSC P7 reflector. Very white 3.8k Lumen output, longer runtime
The Bruiser 6k Lumen Original: Osram 64440s 50w bulb overdriven to ~100-125W (~5A draw measured by DMM) 
Mag 2D, Kiu socket, 3xAW IMR26500, Hikari JC5607, recessed spring, 2k Lumen


*HID (1):* 
Stanley HID 3000 35W HID spotlight
Vector Power On Board 35W HID searchlight SOLD


*Fodder for the Modder (6)* (hosts/parts awaiting inspiration or work in progress)*:*
2x Mag 2D LED
1x Mag 2C
1x Gordon 3" 109 LED light (head donor for 7xXPG project)
1x Gordon 95 LED light (head donors for 66mm lens projects)
1x 68 LED light for 7xRegina project (head donor)


*Coming soon (0)* (on-order/shipped)*:*
nothing else, I'm broke 


*Big plans* 
7x Ledil Tina XPE 2C
7x XPG in 26mm SMO in one 3" head
66mm aspheric lens in foreign head on Mag body
7x Ledil Regina 1C or 2.5C in 60mm head


----------



## MiniMag_Crazy_Greg

Here's my meager, yet growing collection, all that I can lay my hands on, rest in storage due to moving out....updates soon

AA Minimag MOD'd w/ a TLE-5EX + clicky
AA Minimag MOD'd w/ a Nite Ize 1w and IQ clicky
Streamlight PolyStinger
Underwater Kinetics UK400 Dive light (looking for drop-ins) 
AND a SL Microstream in the mail!! :twothumbs


----------



## Ironwood

See my signature...


----------



## brighterisbetter

I know the OP specifies no need for pics, but I was wondering if anyone would mind if I posted a pic instead of typing it all out? Would this be a problem?


----------



## cruisemissile

laser devices Op-6 (2 way toggle switch and glass lens)
laser devices Op-6 LED (3 way toggle with glass lens)
pentagonlight L3 LED
pentagonlight L2 LED
surefire e2 (incandescent) with KL head
mini mag light (five of 'em) several have Nite Ize led bulbs and click tail cap

garrity stainless steel 2AA
maglight 3D


----------



## aussiebob

SF 6p original
SF G2 incan
SF G3 incan
SF E2E
SF E2DL
SF E1B
Fenix L0D Q4 x4
Fenix L2D Q5 x2
Fenix L1D Q5
Fenix P1D Q5
Fenix TK20
Fenix T1
Fenix E01
Mag 6D
Mag 3D LED
Mag mini 2aa LED
Mag mini 3aa LED
Zebralight H-50 x2
Petzl Myo XP

Various cheap automotive lamp spotlights and assorted cheapo lights.


----------



## Tackleberry81

Incandescent

SF E2D
SF G2
SF M2
Maglite 3D
Maglite AA
Pentagon Light X2

LED

Blackhawk Gladius
Inisght H2X Arcturus Rechargeable
Fenix L1D
Streamlight TLR-1
NiteCore Defender Infinity
Petzl Tactikka XP Adapt
Photon I - Amber 
Photon II and Freedom
Inova Microlight - UV
Inova X1
Inova X03
Maglite - 3D Maglite LED Upgrade
Maglite - 2D NiteIze Upgrade
Maglite - AA NiteIze Upgrade
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3W


----------



## brighterisbetter

*My Collection*

all gone


----------



## Liberty1992

*UPDATED**
I'm more of a Dorcy fan, that and I'm not obsessed with flashlights. *I'm beginning to branch out.**

-*Coleman CREE XLAMP XR-C LED 3xAAA*
-Dorcy model 41-4262 (45 lumens 1xCR123) Super 1Watt
-Dorcy model 41-4297 (120 lumens 3xAAA) K2 Luxeon LED
-Dorcy model 41-4240 (9 LED 3xAAA)
-*Dorcy model 41-4245 (9 LED 3xAAA)**
-Mini Mag 2XAA w/ Nite Ize 3LED upgrade *&& Tail on/off clickie**
-Mag Lite Solitaire
-Brinkmann 2XAA (now i use it for Mag scrap parts)
-*Mini Mag KNOCK OFF (surprisingly bright)**
-no name 21 LED 3xAAA
-tons of no names not worth mentioning


----------



## cree_buyer

my 'right-now' current lights:
oldie but goodie Nuwai TM-301X-5 Luxeon V
well regulated River Rock led lantern 1.5w Jupiter
9v PAL Safe Light Nichia CS
Streamlight Sidewinder 0.5w Nichia Rigel
Garrity 3 led dynamo light fitted w/ an extra 3.6v nimh battery pack wired in parallel 
mini palm-sized 3 led dynamo light, stripped to 1 led - woo-hoo what a mod!


----------



## Short and Round

:wave:Just Starting: 

Surefire G2 Led (2)
Surefire 6P with M60 and A19 6v to 9v Converter
Surefire G3 Led
Fenix L2D CE
Fenix L2D Premium Q5
Fenix P1D Premium Q5
Fenix E01
Maglite 2D (2)
Maglite 2xAA


Must have MORE lights!!!


----------



## chalshus

Surefire 6P
Surefire M6
Nightrider Flamethrower
Hope Vision 4
Lupine Betty X Pro
G+P 35watt HID. Still working...

And I lost a Fenix P1CD a week ago.

Not mu


----------



## shomie911

Here's a list of my lights and my brief thoughts about them:

- RA Clicky 140-Cn (absolutely perfect EDC)

- Surefire L1 4-sided CREE (coolest looking light EVER, thanks thegeek and SaturnNyne)

- Surefire A2-WH 4-sided (a classic, love that super-white incan with the LM-A2)

- Surefire C2 w/ M60W (the original M60W that started the revolution, I love this drop-in and light, thinking about getting an RPM clicky for it.)

- Surefire KT2/FM 2x18650 body/MN16 (400 torch lumens of overdriven incan goodness for about 40 minutes)

- Peak Kino Bay (in stainless steel with the P4 LED, Robyn made sure this one was perfect)

- Arc-P AAA (reliable. period. always on my keychain)

- Inova X1-V2 (runs forever on a AA)

- Maglite 3D Aspherical Q5 LED mod (infinite throw, like a lightsaber)

- Maglite 2D with Terralux P4 drop-in (good runtime, it serves as a family/around the house flashlight)

- Fenix E01 (given to my father who's a pilot, works well for him)

- KD Tough Buckle AAA V5 (seems fairly reliable, floody beam, don't use it much)




Overall I have most of the lights I want or need, but I still have my eye on a Eznite HID and a McGizmo LS20 and Sundrop and that RPM clicky for my C2.

Time and money will tell, but I'll probably end up with them in the next few years.

Although I'm pretty happy with what I have so far, I've bought and sold a lot of lights before I settled on this combination.

What do you guys think of my collection?


----------



## 750.356

-*Surefire E2DL* 
Carried all day, every day.

-*Surefire E1L* 
Quickly becoming by favorite general purpose light.

-*Surefire G2Z w/ Malkoff M60WL* 
Compliments my EDC Glock 17 nicely. Been carrying it a lot lately. Just dropped the Malkoff in today.

-*Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M60* 
Wife EDCs this, and loves it.

-*Surefire G2L* 
In wife's B.O.B.

-*3D Maglite* 
Sits in my disaster preparedness stash, as everything else in it uses D cells.

-*Pelican M6* 
Sits in a desk drawer somwhere. Worst light I've ever bought. Tailcap threads are so sloppy that the momentary switch is useless. My first 'real' flashlight, and the reason I started buying Surefires, as I don't mess around with non-functional garbage.


----------



## 750.356

shomie911 said:


> What do you guys think of my collection?


 

My sensors detect mass quantities of *WIN *with respect to the following lights:



shomie911 said:


> - RA Clicky 140-Cn
> 
> - Surefire L1 4-sided CREE
> 
> - Surefire A2-WH 4-sided
> 
> - Surefire C2 w/ M60W
> 
> - Arc-P AAA


----------



## shomie911

750.356 said:


> My sensors detect mass quantities of *WIN *with respect to the following lights:



These ones? 

I love these lights!

(All I need is that RPM Clicky for the C2...gotta find 70 MORE dollars to spend on flashlights :laughing






EDIT:

Just noticed that my Arc-P AAA looks almost silver, it's a more natural OD green in person, the picture is just a little over-exposed.


----------



## Superdave

hmm...

SF Z3 w/KT2 and MN15
SF 9P (polished and Klingon bezel)
SF 6PDL with a MCE Dropin/5 mode driver/18650 (work light)
SF U2/LU60/P60L (EDC)
SF G2 Yellow, with a custom UV dropin 
SF G2 Black. Glovebox light, Strobing tailcap.
SF A2

SL Scorpion w/clip (wifes EDC)
SL Stylus Pro
SL Stylus

2D Mag 3 mode P7 /2x18650 (Nightstand light)
2D Mag Stock (polished)
3x Magchargers (1 working, 2 need bulbs/batteries)
6x AA Mags, 2 blue, 1 black, 1 silver, 1 red, 1 purple

Dorcy 1AA 3 LED light. 

2x Cheap "Police" lights
2x Ultrafire WF501B's


That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## HKJ

I do not have a list of all my lights, but a photo of some of them:






This photo does not include some of my gems, like: Titanium Infinitum, M20, H60, Spartanian II, RAClicky


----------



## bullfrog

Edit: Decided to keep this as a running list of current and sold lights - I guess I gravitate towards P60 hosts... at least until the new '09 Surefires come out 

*Current Lights
*
Surefire E2L (2008) with E2DL tail
Surefire E1LA with e2dl tail
Surefire G2X pro
Surefire LX2
Thrunight Ti3 warm
Fenix E01 (x3)
Fenix E05
Fenix E12
Fenix LD15
Fenix LD22
Fenix TK35
Arc AAA-P
Zebralight H31W
4sevens mini 123 warm
*

Sold/Traded*
Surefire G2 w Makoff M60WLL
Surefire 6P w Malkoff m61WL
Surefire e1l 2008
Zebralight H31W
Surefire E2DL
Surefire L1
Surefire E1L + E2DL Tailcap
Surefire E1B + Z68
Surefire LX2
Surefire E2L + E2DL Tailcap
Surefire C2-HA + FM34 + Z48
Surefire 9P + 6PD bezel + Z59
Surefire G2 Yellow
Surefire G2 Yellow + 6P bezel
Surefire G3 Black + 6P bezel
HDS Rotary 200T
Quark MiNi 123 Warm
Inova X5 with Red LEDs
Malkoff MD2 Camo + two-stage ring
Arc-AAA P GS
Petzl E+Lite
Fenix E01 Olive (x2)
Glo-Toob Lithium with Green LEDs
Glo-Toob Lithium with White LEDs
1x Malkoff M61WLL
1x Malkoff M61WL
2x Malkoff M60WLL
1x Malkoff M60LL
1x Surefire P60L
HDS 200T Rotary
Surefire Saint
Surefire Minimus
Ra Clicky Tactical 140
 Ra Clicky Tactical 170 + deep carry bezel down Ti "Chip" clip
 Spy 007 (second run #0347)
2x Malkoff MD2 HAIII Black
Ra Twisty 85-TR + Nova-tac “new style” clip
Nitecore D10 R2
Arc-AAA Green LED
Maratac-AA
Maratac-AAA
Arc-AAA Red LED
Princeton Tech EOS II Rebel
Fenix P1D-CE
Petzl Zipka
FiveMega 3P body + 6P bezel + Z59
Leef 1x18650 (olive HAIII) + C2 bezel + SW01 “fatty” + FM34
Leef 2x18500 (olive HAIII) + C2 bezel + Z58
 Glo-Toob Lithium with Red LEDs
 Glo-Toob Lithium with Amber LEDs
 Glo-Toob FX with Green LEDs
 Glo-Toob FX with Red LEDs
Surefire E1B + Z68 tail
Surefire L1
Surefire A2-RD + Strion Mod + Delrin tail
Surefire E2DL
Surefire E1L
Surefire E1E-HA body + E2C Adapter + McGizmo McClickie
Surefire C2-HA + SW01 “slim” + FM34
Surefire C2-BK
Surefire C3-HA
Surefire 6P + Z59
Surefire 6PL bored for 18650
FiveMega “3P” body + 6P bezel
Leef 2x18650 (nat) + C2 bezel + SW01 “fatty”
Malkoff M60
Malkoff M60L
Malkoff M30
Malkoff M30WF

All since the addiction began in July, 2008 :devil::devil:


----------



## shomie911

Nice collection!

And I thought I bought a lot of lights since I joined CPF a few months ago!


----------



## bullfrog

shomie911 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> And I thought I bought a lot of lights since I joined CPF a few months ago!



Thanks! Its actually getting a bit overwhelming and impractical :shakehead

All I can say is *God bless the Marketplace*, it has probably saved me over $1K as opposed to buying new...


----------



## shomie911

bullfrog said:


> Thanks! Its actually getting a bit overwhelming and impractical :shakehead
> 
> All I can say is *God bless the Marketplace*, it has probably saved me over $1K as opposed to buying new...



I have the marketplace to blame for most of my favorite lights. 

Your flashaholic journey isn't over yet though, I didn't see any McGizmo's in your collection. :devil:


----------



## bullfrog

shomie911 said:


> I have the marketplace to blame for most of my favorite lights.
> 
> Your flashaholic journey isn't over yet though, I didn't see any McGizmo's in your collection. :devil:



Haha, I have come literally soooo close, but, with the exception of my Spy, its still a bit hard for me to spend $300+ on a light... for now 

The big bucks go to buying and fixing up vintage pinball machines with my father.


----------



## MWClint

Spy 007 #313 - blue trits (EDC #2)
Gatlight Ti D557
EX10 Ti
Ra Twisty
Nitecore EX10 -Ti Bezel, clip, blue trit, refocused Q5 (EDC#3)

Peaks
Pacific SP Brass head, twist high/momentary low, AA HAIII body U2SW0H bin p4 (EDC#1)
Pacific SP Brass AA p4
Pacific XLR Brass CR2
Rainier Brass U2SWOH w/2AA body and CR123 body
Rainier HAIII 
Rainier SS K2 TFFC
McKinley Brass 7 led UP CR123
Mckinley HAIII 7 led UP CR123
Shasta Brass N cell pocket
Baltic Brass head, N haIII body, U2 bin p4
Matterhorn SS pocket 3 led
Matterhorn Brass lug RGB Weeeeeeeeeee!
Matterhorn Brass keychain Polished - no knurling
Matterhorn Brass keychain Polished - no knurling
Matterhorn Brass keychain Matte finish - no knurling

Mags
6D P7 D2DIM+Der Wichtel Buck 10,000 mah lsd D's, mop, ucl
6D ROP high+mop+borofloat
6D ROP Low+mop+ucl
3D P7 D2DIM
2C U2 bin p4, shining beam 800mah driver, 2 cr123a 
0C U2 bin p4, shining beam 800mah driver, rcr123a
1D P7 D2DIM, finned head, 18650
solitaire w/5mm led
solitaire w/cree DD 10440
various stock 2D, mini mags, solitaires...

Inova
X1
X5
X03 bored to accept 17670 - nice light!

Fenix
L0-Ti ssc p4 u2swoh+polished
L2d Q5
P2D Q5
L0D Q4 ->modded to Q5 and rosco red filter
L0D Q4 on wife's keychain
E1 w/luxIII mod
LD01 SS



Surefire G2 - Acid Dyed purple - lumens factory EO-6
Ultrafire C3 Stainless modded to Q5 and 1amp driver 14500
Advance Auto - Professionals choice 2C- modded to U2 bin P4 - VERY BRIGHT and handy light!
Rayovac 3w 2AA rebel 80 - beautiful beam and tint.
Coleman max 3AAA cree...modded it's still junk.
2x IBM corporate logo 128LED showerhead 3D
Homemade brass bullet light w/5mm led+button cells.

current projects:

IBM corporate logo 128LED showerhead 3D - leds removed, great turbohead host. 1 DBS smooth reflector in center w/cree R2, surrounded by a ring of 20mm IMS, SSC High CRI S2 Bin P4's.

Barbolight HAIII bomb proof host 4 IMS 20MM/U2SWOH P4's


----------



## jasonsmaglites

oh man, i came over this thread to post my collection and i think i'll get lost in the wind. i've never been in the flashlight collecting tab, but wanted something bigger than my signature to boast about my lights. anyways, heres what i can remember off the top of my head. 

gone but not forgotten
elektrolumens stunner p4 (7led version-the nice one-the car headlights one)
fenix l2d rebel100

here and played with constantly
dx 16 level 18650 light
2c cell taskforce cree
6d mag with elektrolumens 4 sscp4 dropin
4d custom mag with 3 q2s over optics
3d mag with elektrolumens 3 sscp4 dropin
3d mag terralux
2d red mag terralux
nightcore d10 on a 14500 (my edc)
12 magled's 2d/3d new in box waiting for custom builds 
2 4d maglites new in box waiting for custom builds
kia's aurora aaa r2 bin cree
fenix lod red q4 special edition
fenix l2d ce q5
eo1
niteize 2-6 cell dropins in case of hurricane 
liteflux lf5xt natural color r2 bin (not for long, for sale)

im sure im forgetting a few but i'll update it later, especially when i get my first couple builds under my belt. got parts for some p7 mags in the mail. wish me luck.


----------



## brucec

I discovered Novatac and Fenix on my own and was slightly disconcerted that they easily blew away all of my Surefire incans and LEDs. So I initially joined CPF to research P60 upgrade modules which led to:
M60L for Surefire 6P
M60 for Surefire Z2

But as is often the case, I have CPF to thank for fueling my growing curiosity. The Nitecore SmartPDs seemed interesting:
2x EX10 Q5

But nothing really beats the original:
McGizmo LS20
McGizmo Ti PD-S

And most recently, I couldn't resist the Nichia high CRI:
McGizmo AMcMule Nichia high CRI

Any recommendations for the next light? Am I missing something amazing in the lineup?


----------



## cruisemissile

Surefire E2 Defender LED (my latest fav)
Surefire E2E Satin Grey (my first 'real' light)
Surefire E2 Defender Black
Surefire E1 Winelight
Surefire E2 Winelight
Surefire KL4 on VG FB2 body

Lumapower Incendio Q5

Fenix P1D Cree Edition

Laser Devices Operator OP6 Incan
Laser Devices Operator OP9 LED

Pentagonlight L2
Pentagonlight L3
Pentagonlight MOLLE Phantom

[email protected] 3D LED
Several minimags, a couple with Nite Ize

relatively small list compared to some other "aholics" around here:shakehead


----------



## chewy78

Surefire G2 with M60L
Streamlight Scorpion strion lamp/AW 17670
Lowes Task Force Cree
Fenix L2D Q5 OD
Maglite 6d-Malkoff Device
Maglite 4d-TLE-6EX
Maglite 3d
Maglite 2d-MAGNUM STAR 6D Lamp - 2 kaidoman 3aa-2d adapters-6 Duraloops
FULTON MMX-991/U (2)
Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattle Snake -LF HO-9L
Mini Maglite (2)
Mini Maglite Led 2aa
Coleman max 2aa(2)


----------



## danpass

Click pics

*Incandescent:*
Surefire A2-HA-RD Aviator 








*LED:*
Fenix L1P with the holster it came with.

Rayovac Indestructible, 2AA

Surefire G2, orange (oem yellow then rit-dyed)

Surefire G2X Pro, yellow



Surefire G2X Pro Hot Surface 121551 by Dan Passaro, on Flickr


*Headlamp:*
Energizer LED Essentials, 2 x white LED, 1 x red LED, AAAx3

*Battery Favorites/Current:*
Energizer 2500mAh rechargeables with Energizer wall charger
Energizer AA lithium
Streamlight cr123 (local store has near-SF type of deal for a dozen)


*Previous/Sold Lights:*
Surefire 6P




Surefire G2; 2 x OD, 1 x Bk. No holsters




Pelican M6

Maglight AAA, AA, 2D and 3D (all of which were junk IMO)

PrincetonTec Tec 40 (older style, yellow)

Brinkman Maxfire LX





.


----------



## BigWaffles

Surefire
. 2 - A2 white
. E2L
. G3 Incan with P91 Lamp
. G3L
. 6P Incan
. 6PL
. 6P with Malkoff M60LL
. G2 Incan
Maglite
. MiniMag with Red Niteize drop-in
. MiniMag with Blue Niteize drop-in
. MiniMag with Green Niteize drop-in
. MiniMag LED
. 2 MiniMag with Niteize 1W LED drop-in
. 2 3D with Mag LED drop-in
. 4D with Mag LED drop-in
. 6D with Malkoff drop-in 
Inova
. 2 Bolt 2A
. 2 Bolt 3A
. 24/7
. X5 White
. X5 Ultraviolet
Paclite
Princeton Tech Apex Headlamp
Black Diamond Headlamp


C.P.T.


----------



## dudemar

dudemar said:


> Here are my workhorse lights. My collection may not be huge, but they are a potent bunch of lights:
> 
> Pila GL3 w/ LF EO-9
> Pila GL3 w/ Cree and Codex attachment
> Pila GL3 w/ white LED tailcap (old style)
> Surefire A2 (white LED's)
> Surefire 6P w/ GG&G TID
> 
> ...and of course the Mags:
> 
> Maglite 6D
> Maglite 3D
> Maglite Minimag (2 AA)
> Maglite Solitaire
> 
> 
> the Dudemar



Updated list:

PentagonLight L2 (Cree)
PentagonLight eL2
PentagonLight PX1
PentagonLight MOLLE
3 Pila GL3's
1 Pila "old style" GL3
2 Heliotek HTE-1
1 Heliotek HTE-1A
Surefire A2 (white LED's)
Surefire 6P w/ GG&G TID
2 AELight Xenide 20W
Polarion PH50
Maglite 6D
Maglite 3D
Maglite Minimag (2 AA)
Maglite Solitaire


----------



## hurricane

Wow ... some of these collections are insane.

Me, my collection is pretty rudimentary. I use all these lights regularly rather than just collect, but hopefully I'll be adding a few more SureFires and a LunaSol20 in the near future.

Black Diamond ION
Assortment of AA, AAA, D cell Mags
2 x Nite Rider 15W halogen Digital 'Head-Trip' mountain bike lights
2 x Petzl Tikka
1 x Petzl Duo [w/ LED drop-in]
2 x Petzl Myo XP Belt
1 x Petzl e-lite
SureFire U2 Ultra

... that's about it. I haven't used the mags in years. The U2 is amazing and I use the Petzl Myos climbing/mountaineering - very reliable/lightweight though no SureFire.


----------



## Tintin

I just started by getting some SureFires on sale:

SureFire E1L
SureFire E1B
SureFire L1 LumaMax Red
SureFire L1 LumaMax Blue
SureFire L1 LumaMax Green
SureFire E2L
SureFire A2
SureFire G2 Realwoods Camo
SureFire M4
SureFire U2 Ultra


----------



## StumpWater

FLASHLIGHTS:
Fenix TK11 R2
Dorcy 180 LUMEN - LED Submersible Dive Light
Dorcy 220 LUMEN – Rechargeable with CREE XRE
Inova XO3 LED
Maglite 4D with LED bulb (not sure of maker of bulb)
River Rock 3W LED

HEADLAMPS (all pretty low end, I’m afraid):
Petzl Tikka XP
Petzl TacTikka
Petzl Zipka Plus
Petzl Zoom


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I can't list em all but I'll share a pic of most of them..


----------



## ktafil

mag solitair
AAA minimag
AA minimag (2x)
2D mag --> 6xAA ROP
4D mag --> 6xSub-C ROP
magcharger
coleman led lamp white/red/blue
petzl headlamp
romisen AAA led lamp
noname from ebay AA led lamp (2x)
led lenser light
shake led light


----------



## angelofwar

Here it is.

M6 (Thanks skylar!) 
G2-BK w/ KT1-HA w/ N1
G2-BK w/ AN-14 w/P60
G2-BK w/ AN-14 w/ P60L
G2-OD
C2 HA w/ M60 w/ FM34
C3-HA w/KL3
6P w/ A14 w/ FM35 w/Lightsaver Miser
E2E-HA
L1 w/ F04
L4
E1L (Single Stage 45 lumen)
E2L w/ F04
HL1-A-TN
G3L-BK w/ V70
G3 Custom
918FA w/ FM45
Scout-Light w/ MN03 and F05
6P w/ A19 w/ P90 w/ Combat Ring (Sold)
M3
6Z
Z2
A2-WH
U2


----------



## Ossa1970

Surefire:
3P
6P
6R (2)
6Z (4)
7Z (2)
G2-Camo
E1L 
E1B (traded)
E2DL (Traded)
E2L
M2
M3 (Traded)
Z2
Z2L
Z3
G2Z
L5
L6

Streamlight:

MX3 tactical 
Ultra Stinger
Poly Stinger
Streamlight Jr.

Mag Light:

Mag Charger
2 Mini Mags
AAA Maglite solitaire

Ra Lights:

Ra Twisty w/ extension Tube

Neoseikan:

Spartanian II

Muyshondt:

Mako

Night Core:

EX10 Q5 (Traded)
D10 Q5 (Traded)
Night Core Extreame SS

NovaTac:

EDC 120t 

Pelican:

M6 LED


----------



## A/V Dude

Mine are...
RaidFire Spear
Fenix TK11 R2
Mini [email protected] with Nite Ize Clicky,led,and reflector 
Zebralight H60 (in bound) 
Ultrafire WF-500 (in bound)
Eternalight Derringer
Stanley Tripod & mini

Future Own:
Fenix TK40
????


----------



## elugelab

Inova X5
Fenix E20
Fenix LD01 SS
Fenix L1D
Fenix TK11 R2
Ultrafire C3
Edi-t Shakelight
Minimag
Maglite Solitaire
Some big Maglite...
Cressi-sub Lucciola
Lummi Raw NS & Wee NS on the mail


----------



## AnotherADDiction

Just stumbled upon this thread...
Wow, I have a serious case of flashlight envy :bow:
Here is my humble list of lights that I currently own (at least the ones that I can think of right now):

Surefire C3 HA
Surefire 6PL
FiveMega "3P" body + 9P bezel + Z59
Malkoff M30W_, as well as a few other drop ins_

NiteCore SmartPD D10 w/clip & white trit
NiteCore SmartPD D20

Inova X5 (Gen2)

Lowes Task Force 2 "c" cell

Mini-Maglite 2 cell AA w/ Nite Ize 1 Watt L.E.D. Upgrade & IQ Switch® 
Maglite 3D w/Mag LED 
multiple Mini-Maglite 2 cell AA


----------



## Mightyquinn

Surefire C2 w/P60L(V70 holster)- Carry on Belt at work
Surefire G2 w/P60L- Keep in tool box in Garage
Surefire e2e(V82 Holster)- Keep in wifes car
Surefire C2 w/Z48- Keep in my Car
Surefire K2(V21 Holster)- Carry on Belt at Work(I switch up between the C2)
Surefire M6CB- My new Toy
Surefire HL1-A-TN- Worn on ACH for night Missions
Surefire E1B- In the mail 
Pelican M9-Keep in closet for general use
Pelican M11- Mounted next to bed in case of emergency

I also have several key chain LED's and a couple Innova X5's (I think) in different colors.


----------



## ragingspeed

Have just entered the world of LED flashlight-mania ... therefore would like to share with you my brand new collection (Really wish I've more munchies to buy the Arc6 and add it to the collection) ... 

Surefire E2D LED
NovaTac EDC 120 P
Fenix PD30
Nitecore Extreme
Ra Lights Clicky 140 C
Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2
JETBeam Jet Beam JET-III M 

any comments ? thanks


----------



## Zeruel

*Akoray* 
K-102*
K-103*
K-106*

*Dereelight*
C2H Q5*
3SM R2 Pill
DB V3 + Aspherical Lens

*Download*
SST-50 EDC*

*DST*
TLR Titanium*
TLR Titanium

*EagleTac*
P100A2*
M2XC4 (Cool White)*
D25A
D25A2
D25A XM-L Titanium
D25A XM-L Clicky
D25A XM-L Titanium Clicky 
D25A XM-L2 NW Titanium Clicky (2014 version)
D25A Nichia Titanium Clicky (2015 version)

*eGear*
Green penlight
Titanium penlight

*Elzetta*
ZFL-M60-CS2D (limited Edition FDE)

*Fenix*
P3D
3xCR123A Body*
L2P
LD01 SS
LD15
TK35
LD01 (R2 XP-E)
LD40
E05 (R2 XP-E)*
E01 Olive
E01 Olive
E11
LD02

*Fivemega*
Cooly 26650 P60 Host
Cooly 26650 P60 Host (Blemished)

*FourSevens*
Quark Titanium 123*
Quark Titanium AA*
Quark Prism Kit
Quark MiNi AA 
Quark Titanium Mini 123 
Quark MiNi AA Titanium (serialised)*
Quark MiNi CR2
Quark 123x2 Tactical
Quark AAx2 Tactical
Quark MiNi AA2
Preon ReVo R2
Preon ReVo R2
Quark MiNi AA (S2)
Quark Turbo 123x2 S2
Quark 123x2 Tactical (S2)
Quark 18650 Tube
Quark Turbo X
Quark Turbo Flat Tailcap
Preon 2 Stealth Black (R5)
Preon 2 Stain Titanium (R5)
Quark "X" AA2 Tactical Neutral
Quark "X" AA2 Tactical Neutral
Preon 1 Stealth Black R5 / Black Clip / Clicky
Preon P0
Preon 1 Satin Ti / Clicky
Mini MA Satin Titanium Gen 2
Atom A0 Titanium Nichia 219B

*Fraz Labs*
26650 QTC

*HDS Systems*
Rotary 325 Lumens

*Inova *
T1*
Microlight

*Jetbeam*
E3P
Jet III Pro ST+P7 Mod*
Jet IMK IBS 
Jet-I Pro v3.0*
Jet-I Pro v3.0
Raptor RRT-2 Grey
E3S
Jet-III Military (R2)
TCR2
TCR2
BC40
BK135A
TCR1

*JHanko*
Titanium D10

*Jilite*
J2 Titanium Natural

*Joshua Portinga
*Firefly
*Klarus *
Mi X5 AAAA
Mi X6 SS

*Led Lenser*
BMW AAA

*Lumapower*
Vantage
Trust-2
LM21

*Liteflux*
LF3XT 
LF2XT (Q4)*
LF3XT Tailcap + 2AA Tube*
LF2XT R5

*Lummi*
Raw NS*
Raw Al (Bronze Cerakoted)
Wee Titanium
Orb Raw

*Lumintop*
Copper AAA clicky x 2

*Mac's Custom*
EDC SST-50 BA 2-mode*
Tri R5 XP-G Drop-in (chemcoated 6061 aluminum)

*Malkoff*
M60 Scribed*
MD2 Black
MD4 Body
M91
M61

*Maratac*
Copper AAA
Copper AAA Rev 2
Copper AAA Rev 2
Copper 123
Copper AA

*MBI*
Core Ti
HF XM-L (BB)
HFR Black

*McGizmo*
Sapphire AAA Titanium R5
Haiku (XP-G R5) Regular Finish
2xAA McClickie Pak
TItanium PD-S
1xAA McClickie Pak
1xAA McClickie Pak + XP-G2 Head
Sapphire GS
*
Modamag*
Drake

*Muyshondt* 
Mako Standard*
Mako Flood

*Nitecore*
D10 MC-E
D10 GD+
D10 R2 XR-E (1st Ed)
D10 Trit Piston
D10 Q5
D10 Q5 (First Batch)
D10 SP R2 XP-E (1st Ed)
D10 R2 XR-E (2nd Ed)
D10 Q5 Magma 
D10 Q5 Sunspot
D10 Q5 Whetstone
D10 Q5 Patriot
D10 SP R2 XP-E Light Natural
D10 R2 XP-E Olive
D10 R2 XR-E (1st Ed)
D10 R2 XP-E
D10 Camouflage
D10 GD+ (Kaichu)
D10 Tribute (Batch 1)
D10 Tribute (Batch 2)
D10 Tribute (Batch 2)
D10 Tribute (Batch 1)
D10 Tribute (Batch 2)
D10 Q3 XP-E
D10 R2 XR-E
D10 (?)
D11 (R5 XP-G)
D20 R2
Defender Infinity (Silver)
Defender Infinity R2 (XR-E)
Defender Infinity R2 (XP-E)
Defender Infinity R2 (XP-E)
EX10 GD+*
EX10 R2 (in Fatty)
EX10 R2 (in Russtang Ti)
EX10 R2 
EX10 R2
EX10 R2
EX10 (?)
EZ AA R2 (XP-E) Red*
Extreme Q5 Non-Cre SS
Extreme R2*
EZ CR2 x 2
EZ AA R5 (XP-G)*
EZ AA R2 (XP-E) Black
EZ AA W
EZ AA W*
EZ AA Q5 (XP-E)
EZ AA R2 Xmas (XP-E) Black
D11V2
D11V2
EX11V2
SRT5 Detective XM-L2
D11V2
D11V2
MT06

*Niwalker* 
MM15 2xXHP70
*
Olight* 
i1 XM-L
S1 Raw Copper

*Peak* 
Pacific CR2*
Matterhorn SS 3LED 110CP*
Kino Bay Brass AA P4*
Baltic SS P4 (S)*
Eiger 10180SS #8 Wide 
Eiger 10440SS #8 Med*
Eiger 10440SS #8 Narrow
Eiger SS NW Narrow
El Capitan NW Narrow
Copper Eiger NW Medium

*Photonlights*
X-light Micro

*Prometheus*
Beta-QRv2 Copper AAA Nichia 219
*
Raidfire*
Spear*

*Ray*
S20*
S20

*Romisen*
RC-C6*
RC-C6 II Q5*
RC-T6 6 x XP-G R5
RC-A5-Q5*

*Russtang*
Titanium EX10 Host

*Sabrewolf* 
Mini EDC
Auriga (6 x R5)

*ShiningBeam* 
PLI Cree MC-E*
RX-1 Ver 2 Black (Q5)
L-Mini II Xtreme (Q3-5C)*
L-Mini II MC-E (CW)
P-Rocket SST-50
X-Thrower SST-50
S-Mini R5
S-Mini XM-L

*Skilhunt* 
Defier X1
Defier XT

*Solarforce*
L2 R2 (Pewter)*
L2 R2 (Black)*
L2M Cerakote Titanium Blue
MC-E Drop-in*
L2i Gunmetal
Skyline II
L2P HA Black
L2P HA Grey
M8 XM-L
L2T (Cerakote OD)
L2P/M (Cerakote OD)
L2M (Cerakote Burnt Bronze)
Gladiator
L2T HA

*Spark*
SL6-800CW
SL5-190NW
SL6S-740NW

*Streamlight*
Stylus Pro
Microstream
Microstream C4

*Sunwayman*
V10R TItanium* (1st Batch)
V10R Titanium + AA Extender
V10R Titanium + AA Extender (Ver 2)
V10R XM-L
M11R Sirius
R01A
D40A
D20A
F40A
M25C Ti
F10R

*Surefire*
E2D Led Defender
C2 HA-III
L1 LumaMax (Cree)
E1E + Aleph Tailcap
E2DL 200
E2DL Ultra

*Tain*
Flute Ti
Ottavino V2

*Tank007 *
TK-701 x 2
E06 2
TK-703

*Thrunite*
Ti R2 XP-E (0.04/60) Black
Ti R2 XP-E (3/60) Black
Ti R2 XP-E (3/60) Blue
TN12 NW
TN12 XM-L U2
T10T
Ti2
Ti3 (neutral)

*Tiablo*
TL-1*

*TiFli*
Titanium Neck Light

*Titaner*
ET20-B

*Ultrafire*
602C UV
WF-008 Recoil
BJ-08B
A2 SS*
WF-501B UV

*Valiant Concets*
E Head VME Titanium

*VersaTi* 
FD20 Titanium + MCE Mod
ET10 (V1)

*Veleno/Kuku* 
Volere AA Titanium (sterile)
LF2XT Titanium (1st Edition)
LF2XT Titanium (3rd Edition)
D10 Titanium V1 (1B)
D10 Titanium V1 (1B)*
D10 Titanium V2 (2R)
D10 Titanium V2 (1G)
EX10 Fatty Titanium
18650 Titanium
38DD Al Prototype
38DD Spot TIR
EX10 Titanium
EX10 Titanium
Airola 18650
UniVex AAA
UniVex AAA
Gavina XM-L
V10R Tritium Tailcap
Gavina 18650 Titanium Tube
40DD NW
Thud LT
Quantum Ti

*Vital Gear* 
FB1 (Bk)

*Xeno* 
E03 XM-L T5 (Neutral)

*Zebralight*
H501*
H31*
H31
H51
H501
SC51
SC600 (V1)*
H60
SC600 (V2)
SC60w
SC600w
H502d
H600w MK II XM-L2
SC52w
SC600w MK II L2
SC62W

*Others*
V2 Tritium Map Reading Light
Nailbender SST-90 SMO Drop-in
Rechargeable Flashlight
Blue TiGlow
Cree P4*
Cree R2 Buckle
MXDL 3W*
X2000 CR123*
X2000 18650*
YEING YE-O5 Recoil
XP-EF23 XP-R2-WC
JFT 803 Focusable Q3-WC
AA Flood-to-zoom 80 Lumen
Hugsby P2 Q5 (WC) x 2
Small Sun Aspheric Focusable ZY-C85
Aurora SH-033 SS Cree Q5-WC
Fireworm Titanium F1
Yezl Z1
DQG I SS
DQG I Alu Ti Ano
DQG II SS
DQG II SS
Firekylin LX1
Sky Ray 3 x XM-L 3 modes
Ronac's Cryos Cooling Bezel - Black
Ronac's Cryos Cooling Bezel - Natural
DRY 3xXM-L NW
DQG AA SS
Nailbender XM-L Neutral 2-mode
DQG III SS
DQG II TItanium
DQG II TItanium
Apex 5T6
DQG IV Titanium NW
CooYoo Quantum Copper

*Sold/Traded


----------



## HKJ

I prefer pictures:


----------



## burntoshine

nitecore EX10 (EDC w/fenix L1D/P2D holster)
fenix L1D CE (nightstand w/red filter)
fenix P1D CE natural (work light)
fenix P2D Q5 natural (EDC backup)
fenix P3D rebel 100 (camping light)
fenix TK-1 olive (nightstand, just in case)
fenix LOD CE (EDC keyring)
fenix LD01 SS (studio light)
fenix E1 natural (workshop light)
tiablo TL-1 (camping light)
zebralight H30 (all kinds of stuff - i love this thing!)
maglite 3D LED (beating up potenial bad guys)
maglite 6D (souvenir)

and other crappy flashlights that aren't worth mentioning

<it's good to know i'm not the only one with a flashlight addiction>


----------



## danpass

HKJ said:


> I prefer pictures:
> 
> http://www.miscel.dk/pictures/DSC_3173.jpg


 
No A2?

Collection Fail


----------



## HKJ

danpass said:


> No A2?
> 
> Collection Fail



I mostly stays away from incan lights, but I will probably add a A2L when SF starts selling them.


----------



## PsychoBunny

It's interesting to me, a flashlight newbie, to see how popular
Fenix is.
So far, I only have the TK11 (very nice little light) but I have 
the TH40 on pre-order.
So is Fenix and SureFire the most popular?
Is it because of build quality, "bang for the buck", or what?

What do you guys think of Pila?
I have a GL4 550Lm version and I do like the beam it gives me,
but I will never order another "twisty"!
It's hard to twist it to turn it on, need both hands, it's quite if
using tactile, but very inconvenient.


----------



## Eye See

Seeing this thread you would think that some of us are surely beginning to see the light...


----------



## SUREFIRED

See sig...


----------



## KDOG3

Ok not much right now....

E2DL with Z61 tailcap instead of stock
All black HA E2L (E2DL body, Z61, black KX2 head) - all on the way...
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 1W (awaiting SSCP4 upgrade.)
Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 3W (awaiting SSCP4 upgrade.)
Fenix E01 - black


----------



## Moka

E1B
Rainbow Killer AAA
Inova 24/7
Inova X5 (UV) and RED
Inova XO (times 2)
Arc-AAA
Ra Clicky 140Cn
Fenix LD10


----------



## rockz4532

AAA Mag Solitaire
(2) Minimag with Nite Ize 3x5mm dropin
Maglite 2D
MagLed 2D
MagLed 3AA
MagLed 3D
(2) Surefire G2
Romisen RC-G2
Fenix P2DCE Q5
Fenix LD01
Fenix E01
Task Force 1AA 1W
Riverrock Camo Lux III
Dewalt 14.4v Flourescent
Task Force 3AA Luxeon
(2) Inova X5
About 10 other really cheap china lights.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm sure I have a post in this thread somewhere but....

No particular order and not all by far!

ARC AAA
CMG Infinity Ultra
Pelican M10 
Pelican M6
2C Mag 
3C Mag
2D Mag x7 1 Rebel, 1 Terralux, 3 Magled, 1 Niteize and 2 Hotwire
3D Mag x4 2 Magled, 1 SL20X module, 1 1185
Rayovac Aluminum 3D or 6D
Rayovac Plastic 3D old style x3
Rayovac Plastic 3D new style
Rayovac Plastic 2D new style x3
Homart 3D metal ( Grandpaws - Sentimental )
Craftsman 4AA rubber
Craftsman 3D rubber
Streamlight Excalibre Halogen 5D
Dorcy 1AAA x3
Dorcy 1AA 3LED
Dorcy 2AA 4LED
Dorcy 3D Luxeon
Dorcy 3AAA Luxeon
Elektrolumens Starlux 3D
Elektrolumens Blaster 2D
Rayovac 2D swivel head SMJ PR
Eveready Industrial 2D plastic 
Streamlight 3C 10LED
Streamlight 3C Luxeon
Streamlight 4AA 7LED
Streamlight 4AA Luxeon
Streamlight Twin Task 3C
Streamlight Twin Task 3AA
Streamlight Twin Task 2L
Streamlight Twin Task 1L
Streamlight Task Light 3AA Luxeon
Streamlight SL 3C XP-Led
Streamlight Stinger
Magled 3AA
Magled 2AA
Maglite 2AA x3
Magcharger
LumaPower M1 Luxeon
LumaPower DX1
LumaPower Connexion
Surefire G2 x2
Surefire 6PL
Brinkmann Legend 2L
Brinkmann Maxfire 2L
Brinkmann Maxfire Rechargeable (don't waste the $$$ except it makes a 3 CR123 or 2xLi-Ion P60 light)
Brinkmann 2D plastiv 2 or 4LED
Brinkmann 2D or 5D
Dereelight CL1H V3
WolfEyes Sniper 2L/1x18650
Deal Extreme no name HAIII 2L P60 host
Ultrafire 502B
Ultrafire 502C
Ultrafire C2 MC-E
Ultrafire 606A
Romisen RC-X5
Romisen RC-G2
Romisen RC-F4
MTE SSC P7-C
Xtar SSC P7 C2
River Rock 1AA Luxeon
River Rock 2C Cree
Rexlight 2.0 1AA
Fenix 1AA/2AA/1L ( L1D L2D or P2D )
Fenix LOD Q4 on Streamlight Microstream body
Fenix TK10
Regalight EDC 1AA + Snipe Bezel
Zebralight H50 Q5
Energizer 1AA 1W
Inova Bolt 2AA
Inova X5

Several other no name 2 and 3D and 2AA lights. Folding Lanterns. 6V lanterns etc.

Over 100 for sure!


----------



## dalekcommander

I thought I was exercising restraint when I stopped at:

NightOps Falcata
NightOps Gladius
Wolf Eyes M9013v

Then, just by chance I took a peek at the PTS site yesterday, and now my pending order is:

6MAX HO Cree Explorer Tactical 
D2A Defender Tactical Flashlight 
EagleTac P10C2 LED Flashlight 
Fenix TK10 Q5 Cree LED 
Wolf Eyes 9TX Raider Tactical 

I'm going to need more pockets.....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I forgot one important light in my above post!

Ultrafire 505B. It is a smallish E2 size light. It comes with I think a P4 and uses 2x123.

MINE has a Dereelight 3SD Pill running on a 17670. It sits just right down in the body that with the head tight the focus is just right.

It rides next to my wallet and is un-noticed until I need it.


----------



## 154CM

Wow some of you guys have alot of lights! :thumbsup:

Mine:

2D cell maglite
3D cell maglite
2 mini mags
2 surefire g2s
fenix LD10 
husky 2D 4 watt cree
princeton tech fuel 
in the mail......jetbeam jet III M 

Im done buying at the moment so I can save up for a few surefires that will go into my get home bag.


----------



## Lightups

Surefire G3 LED
Fenix P2D
Fenix PD20
Fenix P1D Premium Q5
Olight M20 R2
Streamlight Scorpion C4
Streamlight Keymate
Streamlight Nano
Inova T3 2008 version
Inova Microlight
MiniMag 2AA LED 
Maglite Solitaire

On the way:
MTE MC-E
Aurora SSC-P7-C


----------



## cruisemissile

fenix P1D CE
laser devices Operator Op6 LED (toggle switch)
laser devices Operator Op9 LED (toggle switch)
lumapower incendio
novatac 120T
pentagonlight L2
pentagonlight l3
surefire e1b
surefire e1L with KL4
surefire e2DL
maglite 3D LED
mini mag LED
a couple regular mini mags


----------



## Brad

I don't have a picture of all my lights. I keep them in many places around the house and my truck. Example: Bright lights and long lights like Maglites on the ground floor because I use them outside.

Here is a picture of my nightstand lights though. I use them for walking around the house at night to go to the bathroom or down to the kitchen to get a snack. I try to grab a different one each night so I can enjoy each one.

Brad


----------



## Beam_Me_Up_Scotty

This is my collection, there are many like it but this one is mine...

-Mag Solitaire (Black but is something between black and natural as this was worn on keychain for a few years)
-Mag AA (Black and a bit beat up from living in toolbox)
-Mag 2D Black 
-Mag 2D Silver
-Streamlight KeyMate (Black)
-Streamlight Stylus Pro (Black)
-Streamlight Scorpion Xenon
-Streamlight TwinTask 2L (Black)
-Streamlight BatonLite
-Streamlight Strion
-INOVA MicroLight (Clear/Black with White LED)
-Victorinox Midnight Minichamp (Red scales and Red LED)

I recently purchased and am awaiting delivery of:

-Streamlight ProPoly 4AA Lux (Black)
-Streamlight Nano
-Streamlight MicroStream
-Fenix E0 (Natural)

Planning on adding more lights from INOVA, Fenix and of course Streamlight. And yes, I know, no SureFire yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## BVR

PsychoBunny said:


> It's interesting to me, a flashlight newbie, I have a GL4 550Lm version and I do like the beam it gives me,
> but I will never order another "twisty"!
> It's hard to twist it to turn it on, need both hands, it's quite if
> using tactile, but very inconvenient.


 
What do you mean?GL4 is not 'twisty'.Only if you use the led switch is 'twisty', the regular switch si forward clickie.


----------



## John_Galt

The_LED_Museum said:


> As of just over a year ago:
> 
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
> Excursion Pro
> Expedition 300 (Green)
> Expedition 300 (White)
> Expedition 50
> Trek 400 EX40
> Expedition 1900
> Exped. 1900 Ltd
> Expedition 1400
> Tektite Expedition Star
> Dorcy 8-LED
> Lightwave 3000
> Lightwave 4000
> Millennium 3 C.Guard
> Millennium 3 Military
> Novigear SL2 Flashlight
> Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
> Super Tiger 9-LED Flashlight
> Trek 6000 EX60
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Arc AA Flashlight
> Arc AAA LE (PE)
> Arc AAA RGB
> Arc AAA Std.
> ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
> Attitude
> Batonlite
> Belt Light
> Brinkmann Long Life
> Brinkmann Rebel
> C.C. Mini Trek
> CMG Bonfire Tent Light
> CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
> CMG Infinity
> CMG Infinity Ultra
> CMG/Gerber Sonic
> Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
> Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy Cool Blue #1
> Dorcy LS Flashlight
> eternaLight
> eternaLight Derringer
> eternaLight EliteMax
> eternaLight Elite X-Ray
> eternaLight Rave'n
> FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
> FlashLED 3 & 6
> Flashlight Tuner
> Energizer Folding Lant'n
> Inova X1 Flashlight
> PT Impact
> PT Impact II Flashlight
> LED-Club Flushlight
> LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
> "Penlite"
> LED Torch (ebay)
> Lightwave 2000
> Lightwave 2100
> Lumos LED Flashlight
> Mellert MasterLED x4
> Mini FlashLED
> Mini-Trek Flashlight
> MPTECH XP3
> MX5S Flashlight
> Nightbuster 8X
> Nightbuster Ledda
> Our Best Aluminum
> Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
> PLW-3 (New style)
> PLW-3 (Old style)
> Quantum 2000
> CMG Reactor
> S&W Galaxy
> 3-LED Saber Flashlight
> ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
> Starlite 128 (Old)
> Starlite 213R
> Starlite 128R
> Squid Light
> Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
> Streamlight ClipMate
> Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
> TSI 3-Way LED Torch
> TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
> Stylus 3
> Trek 1
> Trek 2
> Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
> TurboSpyder
> Turtlelite 1
> Turtlelite 2
> UK eLED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
> Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
> ASP Aspen
> Countycomm $1 Flashlight
> CMG O4 Mini
> County Comm Super Tough Light
> CuffMate
> Princeton Tec Eclipse
> Gamma Ray
> Gemlite
> Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
> Knife Lite
> Lightwave Pocket Bright
> Litepro Kee-Biner
> Litepro Quasar
> Lithium Micro Light
> Mirage Micro Light
> Photon 2
> Photon 3
> Photon Freedom Micro Light
> Photon X-Light
> Photon Rav'n
> PT Pulsar I
> PT Pulsar II
> Energizer Pocket LED
> 'Presentation UFO'
> Sapphire (Asp)
> Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
> Tag Light
> Toollogic T1 Tech Light
> UltraSLIM Disposable
> Photon X-Light Rainbow
> Small Keychain LED
> Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
> KeyLED Original
> KeyLED New
> LED Lenser V1 Moon
> LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
> NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
> Pelican L1
> Photonenpumpe V8
> Pocketlite Auto
> Toollogic TracLite
> AK-38 LED+Laser Light
> Arc 4+ Flashlight
> Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
> Arc LS Premium
> Arc LS Prototype
> Epoch 4
> Beam-Fire Quattro
> Fliklite Flashlight
> Inova 24/7
> Inova X5
> LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
> Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
> S175 Luxeon Flashlight
> SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
> SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
> SureFire L1
> SureFire L5 Flashlight
> TNC Hyper Lux V
> TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
> Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
> Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
> Supra Police Flashlight
> Acculux Rechargeable
> ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
> Bulldog LED Flashlight
> Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
> Free Light
> Free Light 2
> Micra Lithium
> Micro opto e-light
> Nightstar II LED Flashlight
> PAL Survival
> PAL OneStar
> Rigel Skylite Flashlight
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
> Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
> 385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
> 2-in-1 Money Det.
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> Mini Detector UV
> Mini Money Checker
> Photon 3 Violet/NUV
> UView Phazer Inspection Light
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> UV Starlight
> UV 'UFO' type 1
> UV 'UFO' type 2
> Wilycon UV Keych.
> Wilycon UV Pen
> AB Moonbeams Nightlight
> AB UV Glo Lite Mod
> Lambda's Ill Pill mod
> Lambda's Hydra
> Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
> Fire~Fly Flashlight
> Gentle LED Birth Light
> Illuminator HD Flashlight
> Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
> Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
> Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
> Double Barrel 18
> Mini Illuminator Flashlight
> Lambda Illuminator (LS)
> Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
> McLux LED Flashlights
> McModule PM6 Mod
> Micro Illuminator Flashlight
> Milky Candle
> Double Barrel LS Mod
> Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> SBP (Super Baby Pin)
> Positron Laser
> Space Needle II
> Terra Destroyer
> Turbo-Mate Flashlight
> Quaggy Light
> EverLED Bulb
> Ever-Star LED Bulb
> Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
> InReTECH 2AA kits
> InReTECH HELIOS
> InReTECH MCWK White
> InReTECH Mega 6
> InReTECH Super 6
> InReTECH TriLight
> InReTECH TriLight-III
> LEDcorp PR bulb
> LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
> NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
> Night Pearl PR Bulb
> Pro Series 3 Bulb
> Avalanche 2 Headlamp
> Avalanche 6 Headlamp
> Black Diamond Gemini
> Black Diamond Ion
> Black Diamond Moonlight
> Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
> Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
> FrontaLED Trekker
> Fusion (LRI)
> Lightwave Illuminator.
> Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
> Petzl Tikka
> Princeton Tec Scout
> Responder 4AA Headlamp
> Seven $1 Store Flashlights
> Bison Sportlight (2-C)
> Division 2 Responder
> Brinkmann Legend LX
> Docter Aspherilux 125
> Mag Lite (3-D)
> Mag Solitaire Flashlight
> Mini Mag (2-AA)
> Nordic 3-D
> Pelican M6
> Princeton Tec Surge
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> S&W Classic Combo
> SureFire A2 Aviator
> SureFire CPF-50
> SureFire E2
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> SureFire M2 Centurion
> TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
> Trek 200
> Trek 6000
> Trek Micralite
> UKE Mini (2-AAA)
> Light Cannon 100 HID
> Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
> 1xLED Keychain Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
> Energizer Trim Flex LED
> Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
> OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
> "Ceemore" 12-LED Flashlight
> Lightwave Infiniton Flashlight
> Sharper Image Ear Lite
> Eveready 2D Flashlight
> "Xnova" 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
> Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
> Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
> SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
> Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> Vortex TC1 Flashlight
> PT Yukon HL Headlamp
> SureFire L6 Flashlight
> X8 LED Flashlight
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
> McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
> QuiqLite
> Extended LED Search Stick


 

You, sir, are my hero!!!:bow::bow::bow::bow:

Alright, my lights:

3 watt LED mini-Mag
Princeton tec Blast (incand.)
River Rock 1/2 watt 
2 D Mag Lite, w/Nite-Ize 3 watt LED upgrade (used sporadically, and still on first set of batteries!)
Princeton tec Aurora, Fuel 
Petzl E+Lite
Photon Micro light w/CR2032 coin cell
Fenix LD20
Limited Edition Ti Quark AA

Newest Addition:
Milky modded (P4 LED) HDS B42 XR and 17670 battery tube

On the way, soon (I hope):
Zebralight H51 (When, and if they come out with it, and I like it... Hurry up Zebralight!)


----------



## rayman

*This is my current collection*
Convoy S3
Convoy L2
Courui D01 (modded with XP-L HI V3-1A)
Foursevens Mini MkII Titanium (with neutral white XM-L2 U3)
Haikelite HT35
JETBeam Jet-III Pro I.B.S. (modded with XR-E Q3-5A)
Klarus Mini One Ti
Lumintop Tool AA 2.0
Maglite MiniMag 2AA green (my very first flashlight)
Maglite 2D black (modded with XHP50.2 J4-5A and 2.8A 'Der Wichtel'-driver, 3 modes, bikelight-mod)
Maglite 2D pewter (modded with XM-L2 T3-7A3 and 2.8A 'Der Wichtel'-driver)
Nitecore EX10 (modded with XR-E Q3-5A, blue trit, clip)
Nitecore NU05
Nitecore NU25
Nitecore VCL10
Reylight Pineapple Mini Titanium (polished with ice-blue trit)
Sunwayman G25C (modded with XM-L2 T6-4C)
Thrunite Archer A1 (modded with XP-L HI U6-5A3)
Thrunite Ti Hi (modded with XP-E2 N4 620nm)

*The lights I sold/gave away
*Astrolux S41S
Crelant V4A
Fenix E01
Fenix E11
Fenix L1T
Fitorch P20R (modded with XP-L2 V4-3C)
Foursevens Preon ReVO Stainless Steel
Foursevens Quark MiNi 123 warm
JETBeam BC20-GT
JETBeam E10R
JETBeam Jet-IIM
Klarus H1A Aluminium
Lumintop EDC05C
Lumintop EDC21
Lumintop Tool Ti (with Nichia 219BT)
Maglite 2C black (modded with XP-E2 4000K at 1.4 A and aspherical lens)
Maglite 2D blue (modded with XR-E R2, aspherical lens and custom stainless steel bezel)
Maglite 3D jade (modded with XP-G R4-5B1)
Maglite 3D silver (hotwire-mod)
Maglite 6D black
Maglite MiniMag 2AA black (with Terralux Q5 dropin)
Nitecore D11
Nitecore D20 (modded with XR-E Q3-5A)
Nitecore EA45S (modded with XP-L HI U6-5A3)
Nitecore EZ 123w
Nitecore EZ CR2w
Nitecore MT10A
Nitecore TINI
Nitecore Tube
Olight i1 EOS Stainless Steel
Olight i3E EOS
Olight S05 Active
Olight S05S Active
Oligth S15
Spark SD52 (modded with XM-L2 3C)
Thrunite TiKey (modded with Cree 5mm WP-tint)
Thrunite Ti5T
Thrunite TN12
Tiablo A10

rayman


----------



## John_Galt

HKJ said:


> I prefer pictures:



Two things: 1) Do you like the build quality, output, runtime, etc of the "?" Sidewinder, and B), is the Tomahawk worth the price?

Nice collection, man...


----------



## HKJ

John_Galt said:


> Two things: 1) Do you like the build quality, output, runtime, etc of the "?" Sidewinder, and B), is the Tomahawk worth the price?



Sidewinder: Quality:fine, output:bad, runtime: ok. The beam quality for the colored leds are very bad.

Tomahawk: I like this light and I believe the price is ok for the light. It is a very solid construction and the ability for low light (red, blue or white) with an easy override to high power white is very nice.



John_Galt said:


> Nice collection, man...



Thanks.


----------



## eawtan

I just started this collection.
- olight T15 (2008 version)
- jetpro jet-ii pro 

Thinking of getting a P60 host...


----------



## jp2515

Here's my modest "collection"

Energizer 1 W Tactical "Luxeon"
Energizer 1 W Tactical "Cree"
Fenix E01
Fenix L2T (older version)
Inova X5 
Mini Maglite AA Incan
Mag Solitaire "Eddie Bauer"
Mag Solitaire Gold color 
Mag 3D Incan
Mag 3D LED 
Pelican PM6 3330 LED 
Pelican Mitylite Incan
Surefire 6P LED 
Surefire G2 LED
Surefire L1 Cree
Surefire E2DL

Lighthound Fauxton (car keys)
Photon Micro-Lite II (house keys)


----------



## auxcoastie

Like my sig says

Surefire C2 , <--- My WAR light! 
G2ZL, 
E1B, <---EDC
6P, 
L4, <---Newest Fav
X300, 
Yellow G2, 
Black G2, 
OD G2 , 
Innova X01, 
Microlight, 
Streamlight Stylus <---suprisingly handy
2AA Minimag in blue <---pretty color


----------



## Essexman

Here we go then, this pics a few months old now, I've got a few more since.





Back row Left to Right:
Mag 2D SSC P4 LED mod
Mag 2D 3 Cree LED mod
Mag 6D 
Mag 2D SSC P7 LED mod
3D Copper Welsh miners 
Electrolumens 2D Blaster with SSC P4 mod
3D Tin (?) Welsh miners 
Mag 2D (the wife’s)
3D Chrome Welsh miners 
Middle row Left to Right:
Pifco vintage with P60 LED upgrade mod
Orb fliklite
Pink multi 3mm LED
Red multi 3mm LED
Ultrafire C3
Stainless steel Ultrafire C3
UV multi 3mm LED
2D vintage waiting for mod
2D Chrome Welsh miners 
Dora the explorer flashlight (well cool, according to my 6 year old girl)
Front row Left to Right:
Orb raw CR2 with SSC P7 LED mod
Orb raw CR2 (the wife’s)
Fenix L0D (the wife’s)
Stainless steel 1AAA Cree LED from DX
Fenix E01
Fenix L0P with CR2 tube
Cheap Cree LED CR2 from DX
Ultrafire CR123 Cree LED
Ultrafire 606A CR2 Cree LED
Something my wife got from tescos.

A front view of three of my modded mags


----------



## Kilovolt

A few Fenix lights.


----------



## radar45

Maglite 3D with Led conversion
Maglite Mini AA With niteeze led conversion and tail clicky switch
Magcharger
Maglie Mini AA camo
Maglite Solitaire light blue colour
Ultrafire C1 R2-cw 5 mode VERY BRIGHT
AKOray AA K106 200 lumens VERY BRIGHT
Mighty lite Mini AA
Tank007 AAA TK-702
MXDL AAA 3w
X-Glow ACL-0012AA AA 80 lumens
Excel AAA (cheapy)
3 x Keychain lights (cheapy)
1 x Headlamp (cheapy)
2 x LightForce 240 Blitz spotlight (for hunting)
1 x PowerBeam spotlight (for hunting)

Regards radar45  form Albany , Western Australia


----------



## USP9c

2 Carbiner lights
2 Key chain lights, like the photons but cheap
4 Mini-Maglites
1 Rayovac Headlamp

Yea, I know, not much, but its a start. I'm still doing research. I wouldn't want to waste me money on the wrong ones.

Out of all the ones listed I only bought one Mini-Maglite and the two key chain lights; The rest where gifts or free.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

PM me USP9c!

I have one 1AA light and one 2x123 light I think you'll like.

Consider it paying forward!


----------



## jblackwood

PsychoBunny said:


> It's interesting to me, a flashlight newbie, to see how popular
> Fenix is.
> So far, I only have the TK11 (very nice little light) but I have
> the TH40 on pre-order.
> So is Fenix and SureFire the most popular?
> Is it because of build quality, "bang for the buck", or what?
> 
> What do you guys think of Pila?
> I have a GL4 550Lm version and I do like the beam it gives me,
> but I will never order another "twisty"!
> It's hard to twist it to turn it on, need both hands, it's quite if
> using tactile, but very inconvenient.



I've got a twisty coming (nitecore EZAA) but aside from that I've got one Gerber. I've read that if a twisty is rough to turn, you should take it apart, even as far as taking the o-ring off, and wipe off any lube there may be (there may not be any if yours is as hard to turn as you say it is), and put some good quality lube on there. I did this with my Nitecore D10's and replaced the factory's blue lube with Radio Shack lube (the type that comes in a syringe-like container). Although it pales in comparison with other, higher-quality lubricants, it's cheap and easy to obtain and will more than likely do the trick. It made both my D10's easily turnable with one hand, if I were to operate it like that (which I don't). The lube I use now is a waxy stuff that you can get in the marketplace. Remember to wipe all previous lube off thoroughly to prevent any kind of interactions. I actually rinse the o-rings too. Then apply with either a very clean finger or some microfiber to avoid contamination by tiny little cotton or wood (paper) fibers from getting in between the threads. 

Also, try using your thumb and forefinger to turn the head, not the body. This concentrates the stronger muscles in your hand for turning the smallest/er part of the light. 

I know lots of people prefer twisties for their higher reliability since clickies, by definition, will eventually fail due to the nature of the metal that conducts the current being "overdriven" in a sense.  I, like you, prefer clickies. Keeping their limited life in mind, Piston-driven lights (like the Nitecore D10 and EX10, and various PD-McGizmo's) seem like the best option, especially since the D10 and EX10 make it easy to have levels as well as maintaining signaling abilities without having to access a submenu of options.


----------



## marksun

3D Maglights (that refuse to die)
2D craftsman (that also refuse to die)
various 2ds
various fluorescent lanterns
trade show keychain leds
various booklights
usb powered lava lamp ( honorary )
junkbox of the dead 
sf 8x
inova x5
fenix p1d
LM33


----------



## s.c.

Lights:
2 Surefire E2e (bought one, other was a gift; both with LF HO module)
2 Fenix TK10s (one black, one natural)
2 Fenix L1T V2 (bought one, the other is the leatherman lgx200 (part of a bundle)
Fenix PD20 (and also have LD20 body and tailcap with battery cover)
Fenix L1D 
Fenix P1
Fenix L1t (the light that started my addiction)
Fenix E01
Inova X0 and X1 (unfortunately lost somewhere in the house)
Jetbeam III Military R2 with the aggressive bezel
Energizer Cree AA
Streamlight Microstream
Streamlight Stylus Pro
2 Arc AAA-p 
2 Husky 2D (one for the car, one for the house)
Streamlight 2X123 Twin Task (burnt out bulb)
Mag 3D with Mag led upgrade
Mag 4D with Malkoff drop-in
Mag 2AA with Opalec drop-in
Rayovac 2C Cree
Handful of coin cell leds from inova and the freebies from vendors

Headlamps:
2 Petzl e+lite (one for the BOB, one for general use)
3 Rayovac Sportsman Extreme 1AA headlamp (one for each car, and one for the house)
River Rock 2X123 Cree (with diffuser to act as a lantern)

Lanterns:
Rayovac 3D 300 lumen 
River Rock 3AA
Cheap $5 walmart one (which actually gets the most usage)
A couple diffusers for the Fenix lights.

Lately I've been enjoying the cheaper ones from DX and Shiningbeam. I wish I had tried them out sooner. They include:
Romisen RC-G2 (black)
Romisen RC-G2 Q5 (gray)
Romisen RC-N3 Q5 (gray)
MTE C2-1 
x2000 1x123 

Incoming:
Akoray k-106 (the 3 user settable mode version)
Solarforce L2 with R2 5 mode (gray)


----------



## supasizefries

My always growing list as of 4/24/09:



2D Mag623 (my sleeper light, just built as of 4/22)
2D (6AA's) Mag P7 driven with Der Wichtel's Buck Converter
DX Spear Clone (Pretty damn good for the money IMHO)
Spartanian II (2nd high end light)
Lummi Raw NS 200/20 (first high-end post CPF light)
Solarforce L2-R2M (great light for the $$)
RiverRock Nightfire 2C (owned before I learned of CPF)
RiverRock Nightfire 2AA focusable beam (owned before I learned of CPF)
Minimag 2AA (came with my 2D Mag that later became my Mag623)
Dorcy 3AAA LED beater light (always in the glove box, needs to be modded!)
Fistful of LED keychain lights from Lighthound and Batteryjunction from all my orders.


----------



## thebigu

my list upto know 

4d maglite Triple P7 red (wichtel mod thx for this ) 
2d maglite single P7 malkoff dropin (dark green) 
2d maglite terralux dropin with dimm function (silver)
2d maglite rop (titan) 
6d maglite with lxeon led and aspheric lens and pepperspray adapt and tonfa grip (black) 
Led Lenser X21 
Led Lenser p7 
Led Lenser p2 
Led Lenser police tac 
Led Lenser Hokus Fokus
Romisen rct5 
Romisen rct6 
Romisen Cree RC-I3 LED 
Tiablo a9 with aspheric lens
Olight m20 warrior 
Solarforce L900 
Solarforce L2m mini 
Solarforce L2 with latern head 
Ultrafire wf1000L 
Fenix l2d 
Jetbeam e3p 
Trustfire ssc p7
Ultrafire c3
-----------------------
what will come next is 
1c chrome mag with mce 
1d lime green mag with p7 
fenix tk40
olight m30 
eagle tac m2x 

hope u enjoy my little list


----------



## Vernon

Tiablo A9
Fenix P3D
Fenix T1
Fenix L0D
Nitecore Ex10
Coleman XTreme Cree
Zebralight H50
Maglight 3D with 3Watt Dropin
Surefire C2 w/Malkoff M60
Surefire 6P LED
Eagletac M2 Warm
Legion II
Black Diamond Apollo
Princeton Tec Apex Pro


----------



## Dennis Mau

*1)Fenix TK11 (240 LUMENS) 1st light*

*2)EagleTac M2C4 (900 LUMENS) 2nd light*

*3)Wolf-Eyes Boxer 24W (1800 LUMENS**) 3rd light*

*4)Microfire Warrior 35W HID (3500 LUMENS) 4th light*
* ( I REALLY like this sucker! It is AMAZING! Nice build quality and the sheath for it is pretty cool!)*


*I have only been into this for about three months now! I think I have lumen fever.The next step would have to be Polarion or Barn Burner.*

*Dennis*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I know I done posted in this thread, but let me name a few of my faves!

Fenix P2D Q5 and TK10 Q5
Lumipower ConneXion and Incendio
Inova X0 and X03 (w/T series tail caps!)
Eagletac P10C2
Mag 2D(3C) with P7 and 8 level driver
Magcharger with NimH stick and 3 Crees!


----------



## Dennis Mau

The_LED_Museum said:


> As of just over a year ago:
> 
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
> Excursion Pro
> Expedition 300 (Green)
> Expedition 300 (White)
> Expedition 50
> Trek 400 EX40
> Expedition 1900
> Exped. 1900 Ltd
> Expedition 1400
> Tektite Expedition Star
> Dorcy 8-LED
> Lightwave 3000
> Lightwave 4000
> Millennium 3 C.Guard
> Millennium 3 Military
> Novigear SL2 Flashlight
> Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
> Super Tiger 9-LED Flashlight
> Trek 6000 EX60
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Arc AA Flashlight
> Arc AAA LE (PE)
> Arc AAA RGB
> Arc AAA Std.
> ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
> Attitude
> Batonlite
> Belt Light
> Brinkmann Long Life
> Brinkmann Rebel
> C.C. Mini Trek
> CMG Bonfire Tent Light
> CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
> CMG Infinity
> CMG Infinity Ultra
> CMG/Gerber Sonic
> Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
> Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy Cool Blue #1
> Dorcy LS Flashlight
> eternaLight
> eternaLight Derringer
> eternaLight EliteMax
> eternaLight Elite X-Ray
> eternaLight Rave'n
> FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
> FlashLED 3 & 6
> Flashlight Tuner
> Energizer Folding Lant'n
> Inova X1 Flashlight
> PT Impact
> PT Impact II Flashlight
> LED-Club Flushlight
> LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
> "Penlite"
> LED Torch (ebay)
> Lightwave 2000
> Lightwave 2100
> Lumos LED Flashlight
> Mellert MasterLED x4
> Mini FlashLED
> Mini-Trek Flashlight
> MPTECH XP3
> MX5S Flashlight
> Nightbuster 8X
> Nightbuster Ledda
> Our Best Aluminum
> Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
> PLW-3 (New style)
> PLW-3 (Old style)
> Quantum 2000
> CMG Reactor
> S&W Galaxy
> 3-LED Saber Flashlight
> ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
> Starlite 128 (Old)
> Starlite 213R
> Starlite 128R
> Squid Light
> Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
> Streamlight ClipMate
> Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
> TSI 3-Way LED Torch
> TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
> Stylus 3
> Trek 1
> Trek 2
> Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
> TurboSpyder
> Turtlelite 1
> Turtlelite 2
> UK eLED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
> Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
> ASP Aspen
> Countycomm $1 Flashlight
> CMG O4 Mini
> County Comm Super Tough Light
> CuffMate
> Princeton Tec Eclipse
> Gamma Ray
> Gemlite
> Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
> Knife Lite
> Lightwave Pocket Bright
> Litepro Kee-Biner
> Litepro Quasar
> Lithium Micro Light
> Mirage Micro Light
> Photon 2
> Photon 3
> Photon Freedom Micro Light
> Photon X-Light
> Photon Rav'n
> PT Pulsar I
> PT Pulsar II
> Energizer Pocket LED
> 'Presentation UFO'
> Sapphire (Asp)
> Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
> Tag Light
> Toollogic T1 Tech Light
> UltraSLIM Disposable
> Photon X-Light Rainbow
> Small Keychain LED
> Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
> KeyLED Original
> KeyLED New
> LED Lenser V1 Moon
> LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
> NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
> Pelican L1
> Photonenpumpe V8
> Pocketlite Auto
> Toollogic TracLite
> AK-38 LED+Laser Light
> Arc 4+ Flashlight
> Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
> Arc LS Premium
> Arc LS Prototype
> Epoch 4
> Beam-Fire Quattro
> Fliklite Flashlight
> Inova 24/7
> Inova X5
> LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
> Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
> S175 Luxeon Flashlight
> SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
> SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
> SureFire L1
> SureFire L5 Flashlight
> TNC Hyper Lux V
> TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
> Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
> Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
> Supra Police Flashlight
> Acculux Rechargeable
> ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
> Bulldog LED Flashlight
> Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
> Free Light
> Free Light 2
> Micra Lithium
> Micro opto e-light
> Nightstar II LED Flashlight
> PAL Survival
> PAL OneStar
> Rigel Skylite Flashlight
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
> Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
> 385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
> 2-in-1 Money Det.
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> Mini Detector UV
> Mini Money Checker
> Photon 3 Violet/NUV
> UView Phazer Inspection Light
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> UV Starlight
> UV 'UFO' type 1
> UV 'UFO' type 2
> Wilycon UV Keych.
> Wilycon UV Pen
> AB Moonbeams Nightlight
> AB UV Glo Lite Mod
> Lambda's Ill Pill mod
> Lambda's Hydra
> Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
> Fire~Fly Flashlight
> Gentle LED Birth Light
> Illuminator HD Flashlight
> Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
> Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
> Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
> Double Barrel 18
> Mini Illuminator Flashlight
> Lambda Illuminator (LS)
> Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
> McLux LED Flashlights
> McModule PM6 Mod
> Micro Illuminator Flashlight
> Milky Candle
> Double Barrel LS Mod
> Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> SBP (Super Baby Pin)
> Positron Laser
> Space Needle II
> Terra Destroyer
> Turbo-Mate Flashlight
> Quaggy Light
> EverLED Bulb
> Ever-Star LED Bulb
> Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
> InReTECH 2AA kits
> InReTECH HELIOS
> InReTECH MCWK White
> InReTECH Mega 6
> InReTECH Super 6
> InReTECH TriLight
> InReTECH TriLight-III
> LEDcorp PR bulb
> LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
> NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
> Night Pearl PR Bulb
> Pro Series 3 Bulb
> Avalanche 2 Headlamp
> Avalanche 6 Headlamp
> Black Diamond Gemini
> Black Diamond Ion
> Black Diamond Moonlight
> Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
> Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
> FrontaLED Trekker
> Fusion (LRI)
> Lightwave Illuminator.
> Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
> Petzl Tikka
> Princeton Tec Scout
> Responder 4AA Headlamp
> Seven $1 Store Flashlights
> Bison Sportlight (2-C)
> Division 2 Responder
> Brinkmann Legend LX
> Docter Aspherilux 125
> Mag Lite (3-D)
> Mag Solitaire Flashlight
> Mini Mag (2-AA)
> Nordic 3-D
> Pelican M6
> Princeton Tec Surge
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> S&W Classic Combo
> SureFire A2 Aviator
> SureFire CPF-50
> SureFire E2
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> SureFire M2 Centurion
> TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
> Trek 200
> Trek 6000
> Trek Micralite
> UKE Mini (2-AAA)
> Light Cannon 100 HID
> Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
> 1xLED Keychain Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
> Energizer Trim Flex LED
> Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
> OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
> "Ceemore" 12-LED Flashlight
> Lightwave Infiniton Flashlight
> Sharper Image Ear Lite
> Eveready 2D Flashlight
> "Xnova" 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
> Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
> Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
> SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
> Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> Vortex TC1 Flashlight
> PT Yukon HL Headlamp
> SureFire L6 Flashlight
> X8 LED Flashlight
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
> McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
> QuiqLite
> Extended LED Search Stick


 



Jesus!

Dennis


----------



## DimeRazorback

Maglite 4D
2 Maglite 2AA
Maglite 3C
2 Fenix TK11 R2
Fenix E01
Jetbeam Jet-III Military
Olight M20 Warrior Premium
Olight M30 Triton
Olight T10 Q5


----------



## SilentK

I am a failure. only a few:

Surefire 6p led 
zebralight h501
P.O.B. HID
Mag 4d led
2 million candlepower spotlight modded with 100w bulb and laptop battery pack.

:shakehead

Curse you other hobbies!


----------



## midnite

1. mini mag led
2.solarforce L2
3.fenix lod aa my edc
4. trustfire 801 5 mode this one suprised me
5. mini mag incandecen
My next goal is to buy a zebra light.
That's all folks


----------



## midnite

Dennis Mau said:


> Jesus!
> 
> Dennis


With all them lights you could light up a small town if the power would go offoo:


----------



## SilentK

midnite said:


> My next goal is to buy a zebra light.



Then you set your goals well. everyone needs a zebralight.


----------



## radu1976

Here is part of ma collection...INOVA TIROS Series :


----------



## strinq

Oh my...the collections that you guys have...madness...
I just started and I only have these:

Maglite Mini
Fenix PD30
Eagletac T100C2

Another few are on the way.

Dennis...you're also any crazy guy lol. Just started and u already got urself the Microfire 3500 HID...


----------



## sjalbrec

current torches: 

march '09:
sunlight SL-2
fenix tk-20
fenix L2T
nitecore defender infinity

may '09:
Ti arc aaa kit
lummi wee ns 









june '09:
mcgizmo lunasol 20

july '09:
mcgizmo bb haiku 









august '09:
neo-fab legion II (standard version)
lummi wee da













sept '09:
luce de notte






october '09:
chimera mini








...it makes no difference,
night or day,
the shadows never seem to fade away...


----------



## Jimbo-Coolie

Steamlight Stylus Pro
Streamlight Propoymer 3C Led
Ra Clicky EDC120E
Surefire 6P M60
Fenix TA30
Maglite 6D P7
The rest are broke, lost, or given away.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

^^ I saw and got to handle Legion II at Lavon, TX get together and was not impressed by the operation of it.


----------



## Jaywalk3r

SF 6R (round body) w/ MC-E drop-in (bike light)
SF 6P (round body) w/ R2 drop-in (bike light)
SF M2 Millennium Centurion (round bottom, finned head, P60L)
SF C3-HA (mint)
SF E2D (on its way)
Fenix PD30 (my EDC)
Coast LED Lenser David 15 DigiTac I
DuraVision Pro XLT-1300

plus NIP:
2x SF 6P Original
2x SF 6P LED
1x SF 6P LED Defender

I carry the Fenix almost all the time. It's the ideal size, IMHO, and its many modes makes it a suitable back up for a variety of different lights and needs. The two 6P/6R round bodies get the most use, though, since my bicycle is my primary means of transportation.


----------



## duboost

*Surefire*
6P Defender w/ Malkoff M60
6PL w/ Nailbender MC-E, Z59, Solarforce A001 Head w/ Attack Bezel
E1e w/ Veleno Designs XP-G Tower Module
E2e w/ KL4
C2 HA w/ Nailbender SST-50, McClicky Switch, Xeno Aggressive Stainless Steel Bezel
G2L w/ M61 WLL

*Fenix*
TK40
TK11 R2
TK20
MC10
PD30
PD20
LD01 SS
E01
E05 R4
E20

*4 Sevens*
Quark Ti 2xCR123 Tactical #232 w/ 2 ice blue trits
Quark 2xAA Neutral Regular
Quark 123 Neutral Tactical w/ turbo tail cap
Quark MiNi 123 Ti Cool #220
Quark MiNi CR2 Ti #15
Preon Revo SS Neutral

*Nitecore*
D10 R2 w/ Slotted Piston, Ice Blue Trit, Clip
EZ AA Warm
EZ CR2

*Olight*
SR90
M30 Triton

*Jetbeam*
M1X
TC-R2 #114

*Eagletac*
M2XC4 Cool w/ disabled strobe mod

*Tiablo*
A9 w/ Aspheric Head

*OMG Lumens*
DEFT FTP

*MG*
PLI

*Solarforce*
L2 w/ Solarforce R2 Drop-in
L2M w/ Malkoff M30WF

*Zebralight*
H501
H501W updated UI
SC30

*Inova*
XO3
X5

*Romisen*
RC-N3
RC-G2

*ITP*
A3 EOS Stainless Steel

*Glo-Toob*
Standard Series (Red)

*Streamlight*
4AA Propolymer

*CMG*
Infinity Ultra

*Gerber*
Infinity
Trios

*Stanley*
5W LED Spotlight
35W HID Spotlight

*Blacklight*
Clamplight

*Energizer*
E2 Lithium 1AA
1W 2AA
Micro Trail Finder 1AA Headlight

*Maglite*
1D Lime Green Quad Bored w/ Mac's SST-50 Drop-in, FM 4x AA adapter, tritium slotted tail
3D LED
Minimag 2AA LED
Minimag 2AA Camo Finish w/ ArcMania SMJ LED & mineral glass lens


*Lanterns*

*Coleman*
8D High Performance Twin LED (4 XR-E) Lantern

*Rayovac*
Sportsman Extreme 3D Lantern
Sportsman 3AA Mini Lantern

*Black Diamond*
Titan
Apollo
Orbit

*Sylvania*
4xAA Mini Lantern
4xAA Mini Lantern modded w/ SSC P4

*Energizer*
Weather Ready Folding Lantern


----------



## soeren

Maglite 4D
Maglite 2C
Maglite solitäre
LedLenser V² (AAAA-Version)
LedLenser HokusFokus
Fenix Ld20
Fenix E01
Nitecore D20
Nitecore EZ AA
Aurora AkP7
Surefire 6P
2xSolarforce L2M
Solarforce L2
Jetbeam Jet I IBS
EagleTax M2Xc4 (cool white)
Olight M20
Zebralight H501


----------



## milkshake

Surefire G2 orange with malkoff LF
American Tactical AT20 tactical special edition (olight)
Maglite 2c with terralux ministar 5
Adventure light VIP infared and green
Led Lenser 7736TS
Coleman max 2xaa
maglite 3d rebel x2
nitecore ezaaw
Maglite 2d rebel
Minimag rebel
inova x1
Fenix E01
streamlight polytac led
tank 007


----------



## Rafael Sevilla

I am a newcomer to this world, and now only have a *Fenix LD01*.
...but this is only the beginning...


----------



## grinsefalle

3D Mag with noname dropin
Streamlight Propoly 3C Lux
Tigerlight FBOP
Fenix E0
Fenix L2T
Inova X5T
Ra Twisty 100
Hellfighter X-15 with Lumensfactory 3,7V LED
Zebralight H30 Q5
Surefire 6P with FM 18500 body, Malkoff M30WF
Surefire 6P with FM 18650 body, M30W
Barbolight T-04 ATEX
Barbolight T-15 (4xKLC8)
Barbolight T-09 P7 special edition
Peak NightPatrol 350S
Surefire G2L with Malkoff M60
Surefire LX2

Michael


----------



## jhc37013

*Fenix
*PD30 R4
PD30+ R2
PD30-OD and black finish
PD20
P3D-OD finish
P2D-OD finish
LD10
L2D
LD01-OD and black finish
E01
PD10
T1
E11
E05

*Olight
*S10 Baton
S30R

*Lumintop*
P1C
L1C

*Eagletac*
P100C2
P20C2 MKII XM-L
T20C2 MKII XP-G
T20C2 MKII XM-L
D25LC2 Mini
D25LC2 XM-L2 Clicky
P200LC2

*ThruNite*
TN12
Ti AAA

*4sevens
*Quark 123x2 XM-L Tactical
Quark 123x2 XP-E Tactical
Quark 123x2 R5 Tactical
Quark 1xAA R5 Tactical
Quark Mini CR2 warm
Maelstrom G5 S2
Quark 123x2 Turbo X 
Quark AAx2 X 
Quark X 123x2 Tactical

*Nitecore*
Infilux IFE2
Explorer EA2
Explorer EC2
P16
EC25
EA4
P12
TIP
TUP


*Inova
*XO
XO1
X5
Bolt AA
Microlights

*Task Force
*2C 3watt

*Lumapower
*ConneXion X2
LM33

*Coast
*DigiTac II
V2 Power Chip

*Princeton Tec
*EOS II
Quad

*Streamlight
*Strion
Stinger XT
TL-2 LED

*Zebralight
*SC600
H501
H60
SC62
H502 L2
H602
SC62

*iTP*
SA1 Eluma
SC2 Eluma


*Maglight
*Just about every model made Incan and LED


Other less expensive lights include Energizer Headlamps, River rock lights, Brinkman spotlight, lots of Lanterns flea market type lights and other weird things that make light.


----------



## LethalWeapon

So far;

Fenix TK10
Maglite 2D with their own(maglite's) LED upgrade
Two 2AA Mini Mags
Mag Solitaire
Surefire E2e 
Surefire 6P


----------



## OscarTheDog

My collection is growing here is what i have so far:

M6 
Surefire 9P SILVER 
Surefire A2-WH 4-sided
Surefire A2-WH-BK

OTD


----------



## Legend

So far only an Inova XO (reflector) and Eagle Tac P100C2.


----------



## Ny0ng1

My lights with quality of Mag-Lite or better, by purchase timeline (year 1996 to present):
MiniMag with Lambda Ill-pill (stolen)
Mag 3D
CMG Sonic (broken)
Nuwai QIII (given away)
Fenix L0P (stolen)
Longbow Micra OD + Eco-tube
Inova T3 TIROS
Costco 2AA Luxeon
Rexlight 2.0 (sold)
Princeton Tec EOS Luxeon
SureFire L1 Cree
SureFire E1B (traded)
McGizmo LunaSol 27
McGizmo LunaSol 20
SureFire A2 White + Strion Kit
McGizmo Ti-PD-S
McGizmo Ti-PD-S27
McGizmo Ti-PD-Mule


----------



## linty

MiniMag led 3aa
MiniMag led 2aa
Sherpa X-ray
Nightstar


----------



## dubliftment

Jetbeam Jet-I Pro 3.0
Led Lenser P7
Nitecore D20 R2
Zebralight H501


----------



## Boy SureFire

SF 6P Bk
SF E1L Hs
SF C3 Bk (traded 4 another E1e)
SF E1e Ha


----------



## pseudoblue

Fenix TK40 MCE
Fenix TA21 XRE-Q5
Fenix LD10 XRE-Q5
Fenix MC10 Osram LED
Dorcy 1-LED 1AAA
4Sevens Quark AAT XPE-R2
LumaPower Vantage Silver XRE-R2
EagleTac P100C2 XPE-Q5
iTP A3 EOS (black) XPE-Q5
JETBeam RRT-0 XRE-R2
LumensFactory Seraph SP-9 w/ SR-9
Energizer 2in1 Spot & Lantern
2in1 Emergency LED Flashlight w/ magnetic base


----------



## pseudoblue

*ATTN: NEW MEMBERS!!*


----------



## lightheway

holy sh------t!!!!! did anyone see frenchyleds list on pg 3 it is longer than ledmeuseam's


----------



## Ozgeardo

Guess being a new member I should at least throw in my modest accumulation of torches (flashlights for the rest of the world):

Surefire 6P (awaiting a m60 upgrade) Ended up using the Lighthound drop in, works great
Fenix T1 (Lives in my Kifaru ZXR as primary field use light) Replaced with Olight M30
Fenix P2D (EDC in Kifaru X-ray) Replaced with Olight M20 R2
Fenix P1 (lives in my car glove box) Still there
Fenix LOD (I have 4 of these animals and love them all, they live in the elastic sides of all my leatherman wave pouches where they fit so well, yes I have 4 x leatherman waves). 3 of these LOD's have gone walkabout with one of my leatherman waves
Fenix EO1 (on my key-chain) Replaced with Olight Ti AAA
Jetbeam MKII Tad Edition (x 2 of these animals that live in each of my bug out bags) Plus a TK20 also now in BOB
Petzl Tactikka XP (Also lives in my Kifaru ZXR as primary field head lamp) Now modded with SSC P4 plus a second Tactikka XP
Petzl E-lite (2 of these animals also live in each of my BOB's) Still there
Maglite 6D (LED upgrade lives next to front door, of course the primary use of a 6D has never been as a device for illumination has it  )
Maglite 5D x 2 (LED upgrade lives in clips mounted behind my drivers seat also as above) Now with Terralux 300M 
Maglite 3D (LED upgrade for she who must be obeyed to use as above, of course I don't give her one as big as mine) This is now my work light
Maglite 2D with LED upgrade (for her indoors to use)
Minimags (about a dozen of these animals with various LED upgrades that are used by the kids mainly, if they loose it's no big deal)
Maglite Solitaire (LED upgrade)
Fulton 2D Angle Head ex Mil (LED upgrade, one of my sentimental favourites that is a good around the house when lurking in the dark due to tail stand and 40+ hr run time)
UltraFire P7 (it is just a toy for scaring stray cats away)
EverReady 2AA Rubber Body (This is a very heavy duty rubber case that I have upgraded to LED and it lives in my car tool box).
LED Lenser Quattro (my 8 year old son seems to have acquired this one) Now nine year old and he is also becoming addicted
I recon I have a couple more about the place must have a good look, I must admit I have lots more but I am too scared to put them all in one place at one time

Did not think I had so many until I committed to listing them!
Perhaps I really am addicted


----------



## Short and Round

1. Surefire 6P with A-19 Extender and Malkoff M60
2. Surefire 6P Original
3. Surefire G2 Led for car.
4. Surefire G2 Led for truck.
5. Surefire G3 Led for house
6. Surefire E2D Led
7. Surefire E2L
8. Fenix P1D Q5 
9. Fenix L2D Q5
10 Fenix L2D
11. Fenix E01
12 2D Maglite

I love my Surefires:rock:


----------



## Tom_123

My lights so far:

Solarforce L900m
Solarforce L2
Solarforce T4
Romisen RC-N3
Romisen RC-N3 II
Fenix LD10
Leatherman Serac S2
Akoray K-102
Akoray K-103 (2x)
Streamlight Microstream
LedLenser P2
Tank 007 TK-701
Epsilon ED-P71
Epsilon ED-P72
Olight M20 premium (R2)
Wolf-Eyes Sniper MC-E
4Sevens Quark AA tactical
LedLenser P14


----------



## fareast

4sevens Mini CR2 (XP-E 7A)
4Sevens Mini 123 (XP-E 5B)
NovaTac 85T SSC P4
Eagletac M2XC4 Q3-5A
Zebralight H60 Q3-5A
Lumapower D-Mini EX + D65 (MC-E WG)
Lummi Raw SS (Q3-5A 200/20) +T
Lummi Raw NS (Q3-5A 200/20) +T
Lummi Raw AL (Q3-5A 200/100/20) +T
Lummi Wee SS (Q3-5A 100, 50, 20) +T
Lummi Wee NS (Q3-5A 100, 50, 20) +T
NiteCore Extreme SS Crenelated (Q5 WC) +T
NiteCore Extreme SS (GDP) +T
NiteCore Extreme HA III (Q5 WH) +T
Photon Micro II: Red and White
Photon Freedom Micro Real Tree: NV Green, Orange, Red
Photon Freedom Micro Camo: UV and White 
MC11 with a _30Ah_ 7.2V stick + FM cell extender + FM2.5" ThrowMaster :devil:, can be made into an MC60
MagLite MiniMag LED 3AA (Luxeon-Neutral) gifted to me
MagLite Solitaire 2AAA (stock)
MagLite Solitaire 1AAA (broken, well, missing tail spring and I am too lazy to get a replacement)

3 home Lego'd Chameleons: 1 red 25 lumens, 2 Q3-5A's in 25 and 50 lumens all running on RCR123's

+T =added T/3H vials


----------



## Boy SureFire

hhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm I'm guessing that I have big credit card bill coming in the near future, if I ever plan to make my four SF's(E1e,E1e,E1l,6p) turn into a list like the rest of the CPF'ers on here:sigh:


----------



## kyhunter1

Surefire E1b, 
Surefire 6P with M60
Malkoff MD2 with MCE M60 
Ultrafire WF500 incan with LF lamp
Fenix TK11
Maglite 2D
Underwater Kinetics 4AA xenon
Pelican PM6 luxeon led
Streamlight keymate


----------



## Boy SureFire

kyhunter1 said:


> Surefire E1b,
> Surefire 6P with M60
> Malkoff MD2 with MCE M60 direct drive
> Ultrafire WF500 incan with LF lamp
> Maglite 2D
> Underwater Kinetics 4AA xenon
> Pelican PM6 luxeon led
> Streamlight keymate



I want a E1b, how do you like it?

P.S.
I'm going to look up some reviews, but also I wanted your opinion.


----------



## Retinator

Ok here's my list:

[email protected]

Incan

3 Mini's - (Camo, Blue, Red)

LEDs

2D (Silver) - Lux III version
Mini 2-AA (Silver) - Lux III
Mini 2-AA (Silver) - Rebel multimode
Mini 3-AA (Black) - Lux III

Inovas

X5 (Black) - White leds, DS
Bolt 2-AA - K2

Surefires

6PL 
G2 (Incan) - Yellow, also have a P61, mostly used in 6PL
E1L - 3/45 low/high version

Other Lights

Duracell Daylite 2-AA

Paklte (Super) with GITD cap (9 Volt)
Nexxtech 9 Volt, similar to Paklite, 1 5mm white led (reflectored!)

SAKs with lights (Sure these count!)

Wenger Pocket Tool Chest with microlight - White 3mm led
Victorinox Midnite Minichamp - Red led (3mm?)
Victorinox Huntsman Lite - White led (3mm?)


----------



## ypsifly

SF:
G2 w/P61
E1B Silver
E1B Black w/Defender Tailcap
E1E w/F05
E1L KX1
E2L KX2
E2DL
E2D Body, E1B Tailcap, KL1 (fourth gen) 
C2L-HAIII w/M60F
C3 w/ M60 MC E
L1 Cree
L4 (newer version)
LX2
6PDL
9P
T1A Titan

Fenix:
PD20
PD20+
PD30+
TK11 R2
L2D CE

Streamlight:
TT3C
Key Mate
Nano x2
Microstream
Stylus Pro

Inova:
X1
X5
Bolt 2xAA
Bolt 2xAAA

[email protected]:
2C to 3xcr123 w/6D bulb mod (in progress) in Pewter
2D Magnum Star Silver
3D w/Luxeon Drop In Black
4D Magnum Star Silver
Minimagled Black
Minimagled Pewter
Minimag Niteize 1 W drop in w/IQ switch Silver
Minimag Niteize 3 led drop in w/clicky Black
Minimag stock in Camo, cuz I always wanted one when I was a kid.
Solitaires, three or four rattling around in a drawer.
XL 100 Black

Dorcy:
Spyder x 2
K2 2xCR123
3.8W 6xAAA
9LED 3xAAA

Misc.:
Pentagonlight Molle
Pelican Mity Lite 2xAAA
Gerber Infinity Ultra
Pentagonlight Molle Tan w/red filter
Life Gear 1xAA
Energizer Micro headlamp
River Rock 2 x AA 3Watt(?) Real Tree Camo
Husky 4Watt (Gifted to my Sister)
Husky 3Watt Cree 3xAAA Headlamp
ROV Sportsman Extreme 1 x AA Headlamp
Lowes Task Force Cree 2C
Lowes Task Force Button Cell Keychain Light (2)
Lowes Kobalt 2xCR123
A bunch of random generic 9 LED 3 x AAA lights and a generic 5 LED 3 x AAA headlamp.

I think that covers most of my collection.


----------



## Boy SureFire

posted some new high res pics of my SF 6P, yes I know they're cpfm sale pics, but they're still nice. (sorry no mods yet:thumbsdow)
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621848703611/detail/


----------



## paintballdad

OK, i'll play. 


*Inova*

X2
X03 black bezel

*LRI*

Proton Pro
Photon Freedom Micro Covert red LED
Photon Micro-Light blue-green LED
X-Light Micro white LED


*[email protected]*

2 AA Jeff Gordon Signature Mag
2 AA Pewter Rebel multi mode Minimag
2 AA Silver Rebel multi mode Minimag
2 D Copper Mag w/ [email protected] LED
2 D Silver Mag w/ FM cammed reflector, ESD Executive bezel & UCL (future ROP host)
3 D Jeff Gordon Signature Mag
3 D Black Mag w/ [email protected] LED(old school, no D on serial #)
3 D Silver Mag 


*Ra Lights*

Clicky 100 high CRI
Twisty 100n

*Surefire*

President's Selection gift set Taurus marked (not for sale ever)
6P 
6PX Pro 9/11 Commemorative
A2-HA-WH-CG
G2 Yellow
G2X Pro Tan
L1 gen 5
L2 
U2 (LuxV version)

*Misc*

Prototype 2AA flashlight from 4Sevens/David Chow
Prototype TK21 from Fenix
Arc AAA 
Arc AAA Camo
Bitz Titanium
Eagletac T20C2 Mk II w/ NW XP-E module
Eagletac D25 AAA Mini
Fenix E10 NW
Factor Equipment Ghost 130 SS
Icon Modus 1
Jetbeam Jet IIIM neutral white
Jetbeam Mini-1 Copper
Lumapower D Mini VX2
Nitecore EA4W
Peak Matterhorn HA 1 LED UP keychain body
Pelican 1920
ReyLight Pineapple Brass AA
RiverRock 3xAA lantern
Sunwayman L10R


----------



## SFG2Lman

Forgive my small collection as I just started:

Surefire G2L with Solarforce R2 single mode dropin (RCR123)
Surefire 6PL with SST-90 drop-in from nailbender (18650)
Solarforce L2 with dereelight 3SD SMO (18650)
Fenix P1D CE (CR123)
Quark 123 (CR123)


----------



## paintballdad

SFG2Lman said:


> Forgive my small collection as I just started:
> 
> Surefire G2L with Solarforce R2 single mode dropin (RCR123)
> Surefire 6PL with SST-90 drop-in from nailbender (18650)
> Solarforce L2 with dereelight 3SD SMO (18650)
> Fenix P1D CE (CR123)
> Quark 123 (CR123)



Not a bad start considering you've only been here for a little over a month! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Your not wrong!

:devil:


----------



## [email protected]

Oh I am so outshined. . Well Aside from these I have a A2-HA-RD and a Maratac AAA Incoming.


----------



## angelofwar

[email protected] said:


> Oh I am so outshined. . Well Aside from these I have a A2-HA-RD and a Maratac AAA Incoming.


 
Not bad! I like the finish on your 6P bezel...now you need to get a 3-Cell white star xenon (Maglite) to overdrive in that rubber 4-AA Dorcy (?):devil:. Just don't run it too so long so the reflector doesn't melt.


----------



## [email protected]

angelofwar said:


> Not bad! I like the finish on your 6P bezel...now you need to get a 3-Cell white star xenon (Maglite) to overdrive in that rubber 4-AA Dorcy (?):devil:. Just don't run it too so long so the reflector doesn't melt.



I'm running a HPR71 in that 2D duracell :devil: The reflector is a fifth melted the throw is still good though. The mag has a WA1331 coming .


----------



## DimeRazorback

Well, I better update my list :naughty:

Surefire C2-CJ
Surefire E2e-CJ
Surefire LX2
Surefire A2L-RD 
Surefire E2W Winelight
Surefire E2DL
Surefire A2 Yellow-Green (x2)
Surefire U2 Ultra
Surefire 6PL w/Malkoff M60W
Surefire 6PD bored 18mm w/Malkoff M30
Surefire 6PDL w/Malkoff M60
Surefire 6P-USA

Fenix TK11 R2 (x2)
Fenix E01

Jetbeam Jet-III Military
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1

Olight M20 Warrior Premium
Olight M30 Triton
Olight T10 Q5

ICON Rogue 1

Maglite 4D
Maglite 2AA (x2)
Maglite 3C


lovecpf

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected]

DimeRazorback said:


> Well, I better update my list :naughty:
> 
> Surefire C2-CJ
> Surefire E2e-CJ
> Surefire LX2
> Surefire A2L-RD
> Surefire E2W Winelight
> Surefire E2DL
> Surefire A2 Yellow-Green (x2)
> Surefire U2 Ultra
> Surefire 6PL w/Malkoff M60W
> Surefire 6PD bored 18mm w/Malkoff M30
> Surefire 6PDL w/Malkoff M60
> Surefire 6P-USA
> 
> Fenix TK11 R2 (x2)
> Fenix E01
> 
> Jetbeam Jet-III Military
> Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1
> 
> Olight M20 Warrior Premium
> Olight M30 Triton
> Olight T10 Q5
> 
> ICON Rogue 1
> 
> Maglite 4D
> Maglite 2AA (x2)
> Maglite 3C
> 
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> :twothumbs:twothumbs



Wow. That many sf's in 3 months. It's like a new dafabrica in the making. :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback

[email protected] said:


> That many sf's in 3 months.



Tell me about it 

:devil:


----------



## angelofwar

DimeRazorback said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> :devil:


 
What...no L1 yet??? 

LOL!


----------



## fisk-king

Hmmm lets see


handfull of fauxton lights of different colors from CountyComm/BatteryJunction (at least 3)

MightyLite from CountyComm

(2) Liteflux LF2XT 

Thrunite Ti (non firefly model, only one mode works now:thumbsdow )




I'm will try my dernest to buy only American made. Not being disrespectful to any other maker, but it is what it is.

CMG Infinity 

Mc2 Milky Candle 
Milky MCPROTO Candle: Cree xp-g r4 neut., 25mA constant then constant dimming (pic below: )





Ra Clicky 200cn (Legacy model)
HDS Twisty Hi-Cri 100lumens


Muyshondt Nautilus (natural, 1st run)Milkyspit modified w/ XP-G R4 3D
Muyshondt Ti Mako: the 60° (cool) flood version & the new neut. flood version

Malkoff Orange EMS MD2 (host w/ 2 level switch) (toolbox light)

ARC AA 

Peak El Capitan Stainless Steel Power level = 0 


DROPINS60
M61 (2hrs. on full output)
M61 LLL(low,low,low output) nichia 219 (20hr. on full output)


more to come


----------



## kyhunter1

I like mine really well. I have carried it everyday for the last 7-8 months now. It has a really focused spot with some useable spill. The tight focus with the TIR optic makes it seem like a much brighter light than 80 lumens. The runtime and regulation is good to for a single CR123 cell only light. 



Boy SureFire said:


> I want a E1b, how do you like it?
> 
> P.S.
> I'm going to look up some reviews, but also I wanted your opinion.


----------



## Barbarian

*Mac's Customs 
*Tri-EDC Cerakoted *Graphite Black* (XP-E2 4000k SOYCD Light Engine)

*TorchLAB*
* Moddoolar* *Pocket *(Natural TL34) High CRI XP-G (L-M-H)
*Moddoolar* *Pocket *(Natural TL50) High CRI XP-G (L-M-H)
*Moddoolar* *Pocket *(Black TL50) Neutral XP-G (H-M-L)
Mini Turbohead *Surefire 6P/XML2/DD
*L3N XP-E Drop-in (L-M-H) in a C2 with Triad Tailcap
L3N XP-G Drop-in (H-M-L) in a C2 with Cryos Bezel & Triad Tailcap
H3N XPG2 Drop-in (L-M-H) in a TL65 (Natural) body with Cryos Bezel & RPM Tailcap

*HDS Systems*
EDC High CRI Rotary (XPG2-90CRI-3000k)
EDC High CRI Clicky (XP-G)
EDC High CRI Clicky (XP-G)
EDC High CRI Clicky (XP-G)
Ra Clicky with XPG2 4000k (mod by* Vinhnguyen54*)
Ra Clicky with XPG2 4000k (mod by* Vinhnguyen54*)
Ra Clicky with XPL 4000k (mod by* Vinhnguyen54*)
Ra Clicky with XPL 4000k (mod by* Vinhnguyen54*)
HDS Clicky with XP-G2 R5-5C1 (mod by *SOYCD*)
HDS Clicky with XPL 3125k (*mod by Bansuri*)
Ra Clicky (100 Golden Dragon)

*Malkoff Devices*
M31N in a TL35-S (black)
M61 HCRI2 in a C2-BK 
M61N in a C2
Wildcat V4 (Neutral)
Wildcat V5 (High CRI)

*V54 (Vinhnguyen54)
*MTG2 5000k Drop-In Low-High 3.8A) in a TL130 with Cryos M2 Bezel
XPE2 4000k Drop-In (Low-High 2.8A) in a C2 with Triad Tailcap
XML2 High CRI 90+ Drop-In (Single Mode 2.8A) in a L2T
XML2 High CRI 90+ Drop-In (Low-High 4.5A) in a 6P with Cryos Bezel & RPM Tailcap
XML2 5000k Drop-In (4 Mode 3.0A) in a Blue L2P 

*Surefire with Custom Drop-Ins*
C2 (custom HA black finish) with Triad Tailcap & TNT P60 TripLED (Nichia 219B @ 3 amps) 
C2 (custom HA black finish) with Triad Tailcap & Mattaus drop-in (Triple Neutral XPG2) 

*Surefire*
A2-Red
C2-Bored by Barry
C2
C2
C2
C2
C2
C2
C2-BK
C2-BK
C3
C3-BK
E1E
E1E-BK
6P-GM
9P

*NovaTac 
*120P (High CRI mod by *datiLED*)


*ZebraLight*
SC31w
SC31w
SC51c

*4Sevens
*High CRI Quark Mini 123
High CRI Quark Mini 123

*Fenix*
LD01-SS 
L0D

*Princeton Tec*
Apex Pro
EOS 
EOS


----------



## subiedriver1990

My light collection:
(In order of purchase)
Surefire:
6PDL
E2Dl
LX2 Lumamax
E1B Backup, Silver

I'm a big fan of Surefire's TIR lights, I was originally going to get a T1A Titan, but I couldn't find one in my price range... same thing with the A2L. My next light will be a flood oriented beam. Maybe a L4???:shrug:


----------



## Flash-lite

My Collection:
Mag 2C Grey
Mag 3C Black
Mag 4C Black
2x Mag 5C Black
2x Mag 6C Black

Mag 2D Blue
10x Mag 3D in different Colors
2x Mag 4D black,copper
3x Mag 5D 2xRed,Black
2x Mag 6D Red,Black

3AA LED Blue
11xSolitaire in different Colors
8xAA in different colors
2xMINI Mag 2AAA silver,Blue

In my collection are only Maglites because i love their colors and they look very good.
I prefer the Xenon Bulbs in my Lights.Soo Bright!:candle:


----------



## fareast

Barbarian said:


> Ti McClickie Pak ...I'm looking for a head for this one..... Any suggestions?????



Sure! But first, I have not done this myself although I would really love to but I just can't afford one right now. It fits very nice on a Nitecore Extreme head with the SS bezel! I have seen pictures of it (NEX picture thread) and to me, this looks like the best ever battery tube for the NEX.


----------



## Barbarian

fareast said:


> Sure! But first, I have not done this myself although I would really love to but I just can't afford one right now. It fits very nice on a Nitecore Extreme head with the SS bezel! I have seen pictures of it (NEX picture thread) and to me, this looks like the best ever battery tube for the NEX.


Hi fareast,

Great minds think alike as that NEX SS bezeled head is definitely on my list. I wish I could find one at a decent price with great tint and beam. I love SS or Ti bezels on black headed lights.

Thanks for the suggestion and bringing up the fact that there is a NEX picture thread. I found it.....post 38 below. Looks great.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204243&page=2

I hope you acquire some funds in the near future for more torches.


----------



## supasizefries

As of this post here are my non C&D Maglites:





(Higher RES LINK)
From left to right:


Spartanian II
Dorcy 1 watt (modded with ssc u-bin swo tint SSC P4)
Solarforce L2m in gunmetal w/ Diamond Dragon drop-in (by Nailbender)
Surefire G2 (currently stock)
RiverRock 2AA focusable optic (stock rebel driven to 1 amp max, 5 mode driver)
RiverRock NightFire 2C (modded with SSC P4, 5 mode driver)
Piritlight SG-L8 (Raidfire Spear Clone from DX)
Minimag 2AA with clicky switch and silicone sleeve
Triple Cree R2 (WG, by Moddoo) inside FM 1 x 26500(IMR) body and finned head
Solarforce L2m in black (stock Cree R2, 5 mode drop-in)
RiverRock 1AA Aspheric Nichia LED, 2 mode
Titanium Nitecore D10 R2 with 9 blue trits (by JHanko)
Lummi Raw NS
I have an L2 body that I lego with the L2m's from time to time. 

C&D Maglites (not pictured)


2D Mag623
2D Mag P7 ala Der Wichtel w/ FM 2" Deep Bezel
4D Mag Triple P7 ala Der Wichtel
2C Direct Drive P7, Britelumens Heatsink and DX MOP reflector


----------



## run4jc

OOOPS - post moved here


----------



## Solscud007

Hmm interesting. Let's see if I can remember them as I type and don't look. 

SUREFIRE:

6P-USA
A2 (4 flats)
G2Z blk
G2 realtree
8NX
C2-CJ
C2-HA "Laser Products crosshairs ver. "
C2-HA normal
C2-HA "Taurus"
L5
M2-ST "Strider" (2)
K2 Kroma
DARPA DEF3C (PKEF C5K)
E2DL 
E1B silver
Titan T1A
L6 porcupine
M6 Guardian
M3 "combatlight"
KL6 bezel
P111C
M111D
M952P (SW01 ver)
6BL

Primary Arms Weapon Light. (M962C clone)

Fire Kylin LS6D (L6-PK clone)

STREAMLIGHT:
Stinger
TLR-1

ASP batonlight 

Blackhawk NightOps Gladius


----------



## Boy SureFire

What, no more pictures


----------



## Jimbo-Coolie

6p M60
Stylus Pro
Stylus
Propolymer 3c
Fenix TA30
RA Clicky EDC120E
P7 Mag
*NEW* Fenix LD20
Next up is a 1xAA light, any ideas on the best options to choose?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Boy SureFire said:


> What, no more pictures



I could post a picture. 

But I'd feel I HAD to identify all the lights and there are just too many!

I haven't gotten a new light in months...:mecry:


----------



## DimeRazorback

Here is a pic of just some of my Surefires


----------



## Boy SureFire

more pics please:mecryno need to list them just a pic is good)


----------



## jamie.91

Romisen Cree RC-N3

MXDL 3W X3

EastwardYJ YJ-XGR2 with fried driver:thumbsdow (btw anyone know a replacement)

Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel on its way!

Standard maglite 2D ebay bargain on its way


----------



## fareast

Barbarian said:


> Hi fareast,
> 
> Great minds think alike as that NEX SS bezeled head is definitely on my list. I wish I could find one at a decent price with great tint and beam. I love SS or Ti bezels on black headed lights.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion and bringing up the fact that there is a NEX picture thread. I found it.....post 38 below. Looks great.
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204243&page=2
> 
> I hope you acquire some funds in the near future for more torches.




No worries mate! I like the SS heads also. No Ti yet, but I am eyeing some... Slowly but steadily I will get a collection going but I also tend to give away torches I do not use. This way it's never going to be very big:thinking:. I just ordered a NovaTac 85T from Lighthound and can't wait to try it out! Now that I have a few torches to choose from, it seems brightness isn't all that important anymore, hence the 85 and it was just a great deal! After I have used it for a while, I'll have to have it modded though with a high CRI SSC. I just updated my list with an incoming throwmaster from FM for me old MC. Someday I must get that Ti McClicky Pak for my NEX's. 


edit: if you want a NEX with a SS Round bezel, Flashaholics in the UK still has them listed with a Q5 and GDP.


----------



## SixM

This being my first post here, I want to first thank all the people that make this forum a wealth of knowledge for newbies like myself.
Thanks. :thumbsup:
So here's is what I have so far:

Surefire G2 with a DX LED upgrade.
Fenix P3D Q5
Fenix P1D Q5
Fenix PD20 
Fenix LD01 SS
Maratac AAA SS
Ultrafire A2 SS Q5
Ultrafire C3 SS Q5
Maglight 2D
Maglight AA
Maglight AAA
Inova Microlight
CountyComm SoLEDs
Fauxtons.

Inbound:
AKoray K102
20 more Fauxtons 

Looking to add:
Nitecore D10
AKoray K106
Tank007 TK703
Romisen RC-B3

Old school:
Aladdin Brass Heritage oil lamp 
And a few others that get used often.


----------



## Boy SureFire

Yay I get first dibs on welcoming our new member!!! :twothumbs :welcome: SixM:twothumbs


----------



## jar3ds

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

*LED:*
*Handhelds:*

HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT
Photon Proton
Streamlight PolyPro 4xAA Luxeon

*Headlamps:*

Princeton Tec EOS w/ SSC P4 w/ Mod'd McR-18 
Princeton Tec Tactical Quad
Princeton Tec Quad
Petzl TACTIKKA XP

*Lanterns:*

RockRiver 4xAA LED
Energizer 4AA LED



*Incandescents: *

Mag85: Hard Anodized Mag 3D, FM 2" Bezel, Borofloat Glass Lens, AWR 'Hotdriver' LDO Driver, 3xAW C-LiON (Originals), All the Resistance Mods etc.
ROP Hi: Hard Anodized Mag 2C, FM 2" Bezel, Borofloat Glass Lens, 2x18650 w/ FM extended tail cap, All the Resistance Mods etc.

*H.I.D.:*

Stanley H.I.D.


*Fluorescent:*

Energizer 4D 2xFluorescent Lantern


----------



## Vernon

Surefie C2 w/m60
Surefire 6P w/A19 adapter & Z49 clicky
Surefire E2DL
Surefire E1L Extreme Milky
Legion II
Fenix P3D
Fenix L0D
Nitecore EX10
Eagletac M2 Warm


----------



## loszabo

*My up-to-date collection of single- and double-cell flashlights
*_
American Engineered, American Manufactured, American Made:_


McGizmo McClicky E-Series Ti pack (2x CR123) w/SureFire KX2C LED head
MJP "ARC Mania" Extreme Micro III (limited edition Cree XP-G R5; USA+Japan)
SureFire 6Z w/Z59 click on/off tailcap
SureFire G2 w/KL3 & Z59 click on/off tailcap
SureFire K2 Kroma
SureFire L5 with KL5A LED heads & Z48 click on/off tailcap
SureFire Z2-S

lovecpf


----------



## Lazyboy

Let see...my humble collection thus far:

McGizmo
Mule 
Lunasol 20 

Surefire
6P with Malkoff M60 MC-E
A2L - RD
E1B (2)
E2E-CJ
E2E Winelight
E2DL
G2 LED
G2 Incan
LX2
L4
U2
Z2
M6
M2 Strider

Fenix
TK40
TA21

Jetbeam
M1X
M III Green

Olight
M20 Warrior Premium

Zebralight
H501

Jil Lite
10W HID

Eagletac
T20C2
M2SC

Tiablo
A9 + Aspheric head

lovecpf


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

^ humble my happy posterior!

I have a LOT of lights but no REALLY bad a$$ lights....


----------



## Boy SureFire

My new bad @$$ LEGO light.:naughty:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3975788028/


----------



## DimeRazorback

I thought I should update my list :naughty:


Surefire C2-CJ
Surefire E2e-CJ
Surefire PK KROMA
Surefire LX2 x2
Surefire M6 x2
Surefire M4
Surefire M2 STRIDER
Surefire C2 bored 18mm
Surefire D3 Defender
Surefire D2 Defender
Surefire Z2 HA-BK
Surefire Z3 HA-BK
Surefire U2 Ultra
Surefire E2W Winelight
Surefire E1W Winelight
Surefire E2DL
Surefire A2L-RD 
Surefire A2 Yellow-Green x3
Surefire A2 Blue (four flats)
Surefire KROMA-MILSPEC
Surefire E1b-Silver
Surefire L1
Surefire L2
Surefire 6PL w/Malkoff M60W
Surefire 6PD bored 18mm w/Malkoff M30
Surefire 6PDL w/Malkoff M60
Surefire 6P-USA
Surefire E2e SG teardrop
Surefire E1e SG teardrop
Surefire E1e Vintage
Surefire E1e

McGizmo Haiku XP-G

Fenix TK11 R2 
Fenix E01

Quark 123T Neutral

Jetbeam M1X
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1

ICON Rogue 1

Maglite 4D
Maglite 2AA (x2)
Maglite 3C


lovecpf


----------



## Robert_M

*SureFire*:
C2-BK-NRA2 (not in use)
6P (not in use)
P2X-B Fury
6PX Pro (1)
X400
LX2
L4
L5
G2-P60L (Olive)

*SureFire/EDC+:*
6P-EDC+ XM-L U2 LOP, 3 Level, 3-6V, 1.5A driver, Z59
Z2-BK-EDC+ XM-L U2 LOP, 3 Level, 3-6V, 1.5A driver, Z59
C2-BK-NRA1-EDC+ Triple XP-G2 R5, 3 Level 3-6V, 2.0A driver, Z59

*SureFire/Nailbender*:
Z2-Nailbender XM-L U2-1C LOP, 1 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver (stolen)
C2-HA-Nailbender XM-L U2-1C LOP, 1 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver

*Solar Force/Nailbender:*
L2T-Nailbender XM-L U2-1C LOP, 1 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver

*Nailbender (not in use):*
XM-L U2-1C LOP, 2 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver
XM-L U2-1C LOP, 1 Level, 4-16V, 2.2A driver
XM-L U2-1A LOP, 2 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver
XM-L2 U2-1C SMO, 1 Level, 2.8-6V, 3.0A driver
XM-L U2-1A Smooth, 2 Level, 2.8-6V, 2.8A driver

*Four Sevens:*
Mini ML-X gen 2

*SureFire/Malkoff*:
E1B-VME-M30
G2-M60 (Black)

*Malkoff*:
MD2-M91B (Black, high/low bezel ring) (two of these)
M61 (not in use)
M61SHO (not in use)
MD2 (Nat III, high/low bezel ring) (not in use)
MD2-M60 (BLK II, high/low bezel ring) (stolen)
Twisty Flat Tail
Wildcat MD4 Prototype (quad)
Wildcat MD3 (triple XP-G)

*EagleTac*: 
M2XC4 (Cool)
P20C2 Mark II XM-L T6
T20C2 Mark II XM-L T6 (won't power on)

*Olight:*
M30 Triton

*Fenix*:
PD20 (Stolen!)
PD30 (Stolen!)
LD10 (Stolen!)

*Streamlight*: 
TLR-2
M-6
Twin Task (2 cell)


----------



## SUREFIRED

*My Current collection:*

*SureFire:*

E2D

E2DL (200L)

E2DL Ultra (SOLD)

Saint Minimus

X300

G2 (Black)

E1B (black w/ E2D tail)

6PL-BK

C2-BK 

C2-HA

C2-HA 18650 Bored, Oveready XML2 M2 Head

Z2-BK

E2L (single stage CREE with twisty)

M3 Combatlight

M6 Guardian :devil: 



*Fenix:*

LD01 

*Inova:*

Microlight

X5 White

*Princeton Tec:*

Quad

*Maglite:*

2AA Rebel (x2)

3D Rebel

3D Incan

*Malkoff:*

M60 x2

MD10 

*Nailbender:
*
XM-L2 P60 Dropin

*Other:*

A few 3AAA multi LED cheapos

Several keychain LED lights (button cell, Red, White, UV)


----------



## daveneal

In order of purchase;

Maglite 6D (purchased before I started reading cpf)
Petzl E+Lite (also purchased bcpf)
Ra Twisty 85Tr
Fenix L2D
Nitecore D10
Nitecore EZAA
Muyshondt Aeon
Surefire G2L-FYL (on order)

My bank account wishes that I never stumbled on cpf 3 months ago. :mecry:


----------



## xcel730

*Surefire*
01. Surefire M4 w/ Nailbender MC-E LED Tower
02. Surefire C2 HA w/ Nailbender 3-Level MC-E Drop-in
03. Surefire C2 Cerakote Orange w/ Nailbender 1-Level Golden Dragon Drop-in
04. Surefire Az2-S
05. Surefire Saint
06. Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff MW60L Drop-in
07. Surefire U2 Seoul
08. Surefire L1 (Milky Modded)

*Other*
01. HDS Rotary
02. LensLight Mini
03. Elzetta ZFL-M60 w/ Malkoff M61LL Nichia 219 Drop in
04. Peak Eiger QTC
05. Peak Eiger QTC Red HAIII
06. Peak Stainless Steel Eiger Non-QTC Level 2 Power
07. Peak Brass Matterhorn w/ AAA Lug Body
08. Peak Brass Matterhorn w/ AAA Keychain Body
09. Peak Brass Matterhorn 3 LED
10. Peak Brass Kilimanjaro 5 LED
11. Peak Brass Atlantic 
12. Peak Brass Caribbean
13. Photofantic La Petite Killer
14. 4Sevens Preon 2 Titanium
15. 4Sevens Preon P0
16. 4Sevens Quark Tactical QTL CR123a
17. Nitecore EZ123
18. Fenix E01
19. Fenix E05
20. Fenix L0D
21. Fenix LD12
22. Thrunite Ti x 3
22. Zebralight H51w
23. Pentagon Light Molle
24. iTP A3 EOS Titanium


----------



## old4570

Solarforce L2 SSC P7 Mod
Solarforce L2 SSC P7 Mod 
Solarforce L2 MC-E 
Solarforce L2 R2 
Solarforce L2 R2 2xAA / 18650
Solarforce L2 XP-G R5 
Solarforce L2 XP-G R5 2xAA / CR123A 
Solarforce L2M R2 
Solarforce L2M R2 
Solarforce L2micro XP-E R2 
Solarforce L2i R2 - 3mode low voltage 

Ultrafire 501B R2
Ultrafire 502B SSC P7
Ultrafire 501A XP-G R5 
Ultrafire 501A XP-G R5 
Ultrafire A20 XP-G R3 
Ultrafire 602C

Maglite 3D / Moded to 3 mode SSC P7 9xAA
Maglite 6D / XP-G R5
Maglite 2D / XP-G R4 5 mode / 6xAA
Mini Maglite 2xAA LED - moded to XP-E Q5
Mini MAg 2xAA / Q5 mod 

MTE 1xAA
MTE SSC P7
Smallsun 1x14500
KD 1xCR123A
Akoray AK-16
Sacredfire NF-007

CR123A Twisty Mod / Q5 5 mode 
Maratac AAA / Nat + Black
Energizer Double barrel / SST 50 mod 
Romisen RL-B7 P4 Mod 
3D Tin wonder 
Saik SA8
Tomcat 3D / Moded to Cree P4 
MXDL 2xAA 
MXDL 1xAA 
:thinking:


----------



## chris1

Figured I'd post here just so I can see what I have!

Arc AAA (old school)
Fenix L0D
Fenix LD01
Fenix P1
Lenslight Mini
Jetbeam AA model (no idea on the model)
Surefire A2 (old school square)
Surefire 6P original (marked Laser Products)
Surefire 6P patriotic
Surefire E2D
Surefire E2DL
Surefire L1
Surefire E1B
Surefire LX2
Surefire Titan
Surefire Titan T1A


----------



## knightrider

*SUREFIRE:*
C2-HA-M60F
L4
E2L
E1L
E1B 
L1

*ASSORTED:*
SF KT4/Leef 3x18650/LF HO-M6/SF Z58/AW Soft Start 3-Level Switch
McGizmo 27LT
2-D Mag with Malkoff P4
Arc AAA-P


----------



## gbelleh

My list is pretty anemic compared to some on here who could open a flashlight museum.

In approximate order of purchase...

Surefire E2e
Streamlight Scorpion
Surefire G2
Fenix TK-11
Fenix LD20
Jet Beam Jet I Pro
Maratac AAA (black and natural)
Quark AA
Liteflux LF2XT
Liteflux LF3XT
Lummi Raw
Lummi Wee
Nitecore EX10
Peak Eiger brass 10440
Quark 123 Tactical (on the way)
an assortment of several other cheap multi LED lights, fauxtons, mini LED lights, etc. acquired over the years.


----------



## Alberta-Blue

Here are mine

-Surefire 6P Original
-Surefire 6P LED
-Surefire E2DL
-Surefire E1B
-Surefire G2 LED
-Surefire M2 Combat light w/ M60 Drop in for Primaries
-Surefire C2 w/ M30 Drop-in for 18650 Cells
-Streamlight Strion
-Streamlight Strion LED
-Streamlight Scorpion LED
-Streamlight Polystinger LED
-Streamlight Microstream
-Streamlight TLR-1 C4
-Streamlight TLR-2
-Streamlight Twin Task 1-Cell Lithium
-Streamlight Stylus
-Streamlight Stylus UV
-Streamlight Polystylus
-Spiderfire X550 w/ extension tube
-Fenix TK11 R2
-Fenix LD05 (on order)
-Fenix PD20+ (on order)
-Novatac 120T
-Quark 123(2) Tactical
-Pelican 7060
-Pelican 8060
-Maglite w/ Terralux TLE-300M upgrade
-Maglite Mini-mag LED
-Maglite Mini-mag
-Jetbeam RRT-2
-Jetbeam RRT-0
-Inova Inforce Color
-Blackhawk Gladius Maximus

I know mine is a baby collection by most standard... but I just showed my wife some of the lists in this thread and she now doesnt feel so mortified about my Flashaholism...


----------



## Hack On Wheels

Alberta-Blue said:


> Here are mine
> 
> -Surefire 6P Original
> -Surefire 6P LED
> -Surefire E2DL
> -Surefire E1B
> -Surefire G2 LED
> -Surefire M2 Combat light w/ M60 Drop in for Primaries
> -Surefire C2 w/ M30 Drop-in for 18650 Cells
> -Streamlight Strion
> -Streamlight Strion LED
> -Streamlight Scorpion LED
> -Streamlight Polystinger LED
> -Streamlight Microstream
> -Streamlight TLR-1 C4
> -Streamlight TLR-2
> -Streamlight Twin Task 1-Cell Lithium
> -Streamlight Stylus
> -Streamlight Stylus UV
> -Streamlight Polystylus
> -Spiderfire X550 w/ extension tube
> -Fenix TK11 R2
> -Fenix LD05 (on order)
> -Fenix PD20+ (on order)
> -Novatac 120T
> -Quark 123(2) Tactical
> -Pelican 7060
> -Pelican 8060
> -Maglite w/ Terralux TLE-300M upgrade
> -Maglite Mini-mag LED
> -Maglite Mini-mag
> -Jetbeam RRT-2
> -Jetbeam RRT-0
> -Inova Inforce Color
> -Blackhawk Gladius Maximus
> 
> I know mine is a baby collection by most standard... but I just showed my wife some of the lists in this thread and she now doesnt feel so mortified about my Flashaholism...



That's a baby list?

...I've got some work to do!


----------



## choombak

*Misc*
* Zebralight SC50w
* Inova X1 v1, TIR optics
* FourSevens Preon P1 Ti, Al
* Malkoff MD2 with M61 Nichia 219B
* Malkoff MD2 with M61T
* Elzetta Bravo with Malkoff M60

*Peak LED Solutions*
* Eiger SS lug, XP-G, level 6, cool
* Eiger Cu lug, level 6, neutral
* Eiger SS plain body, plunger, level 6, cool
* Eiger lego, Nichia 219 mule

*Arc*
* Arc-P AAA
* Arc-P Ti
* Arc-P UV
* Arc AAA x 2

*SureFire
** Bunch of 6P with stock incan bulb and Malkoff modules
* A2 four flats
* E1L
* 6PX-Pro
* Titan-A
* Kroma-Milspec
* M1 infrared illuminator
* E1B Backup (30th Anniversary)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I posted before. Maybe even twice.

I have a buttload of lights! At least 11 big mags. 20 or more 2x123/1x18650 lights. A dozen AA lights easy.

BUT. Day to day carry and USE lights are a much smaller list.

LumaPower ConneXion AA/14500
Fenix L1D Q5 AA
LumaPower IncenDio 123/16340
Fenix P2D Q5 123
EagleTac P10C2 2x123/17670
Ultrafire 505B w/ 3 Mode Q5 1x17670

Those are what you'd find in my pocket on any given day.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I might mention I had to do a little 'custom' work to get the UF 505B to have a 3 mode Q5 but otherwise the lights I mentioned two posts up are simple lights.

I like simple.


----------



## berry580

My signature should do the talking =)


----------



## FresnelMag4

-6D Maglite
-3D Maglite
-2AA Mini-Mag
-Fulton MX-991/U Tan (2D), with Xenon bulb
-Generic Rayovac 2D
-Generic Rayovac 2AA
-10mW Green Laser

..........I have yet to add to my collection, but don't judge me by it: I am a big flashlight enthusiast.


----------



## fareast

Barbarian said:


> Ti C-Pak
> *NiteCore*
> Extreme (NEX SS)



Woohoo! you got the combo!!!

:thumbsup:

Got pictures?


----------



## jp2515

Surefires:

C2 Centurion w/ KL-5A
C2 Centurion w/ Nailbender XP-G R4 Drop-In
M2 Centurion (Old School Round Bezel w/ Z49)
M2 Centurion (M2 octagonal bezel, SW02)
C3 (KT-1, SW02, MN15) 
C3 (KL-3)
E1e BK 
E1 SG 
E1L 45/3
E1 Outdoorsman w/ KL1
E2e HA
E2D Executive Defender
E2L Outdoorsman Single Mode
E2e BK w/ KX2 & E2DL Tail 
E2DL 
E1B
L1 CREE
L2 
L4 (P4)
L4 (LUX 5)
3P
6P 
6P LED
6P Defender
6Z
9Z w/ Z32
12Z w/ SRTH 
D3 
G2L w/ Malkoff M60LL
G3L w/ Malkoff M60L 
A2 w/Strion adapter, Y/G LED 
A2 4 flat w/ White LED
G2Z 
Z2 w/ MCc2S 
Z3 Lego (M2 BK bezel, Solarforce drop-in, Z59)

Inova X1
Inova X5

Gerber Infinity Ultra 
Gerber Infinity Ultra Red 
Gerber Trio BK
Gerber Trio Silver

Leatherman LGX200/Fenix L1T 
Fenix L1P w/ SSC P4 Mod
Fenix L2T
Fenix LD10
Fenix P3D 
Fenix TK20
Fenix E0
Fenix E01 
Nitecore Defender Infinity 
Nitecore SR3

Dorcy 9 LED Anglehead
Energizer CREE 1W LED
Energizer 1W Luxeon 
Energizer Nichia LED Neck Light 
Maratac AAA 
Streamlight Microstream 
Streamlight Stylus Pro 
Photon Microlight White LED 
Pelican PM6 3330
Safe Light CPF Logo 
Terralux Lightstar 220 

[email protected] 2AA 
[email protected] 2AA LED
[email protected] Solitaire - 2 
[email protected] 3D
[email protected] 3D LED Luxeon
[email protected] 3D LED Rebel


----------



## Rod911

*EagleTac*


T10L (XR-E Q5)
T20C2 Neutral White MkI (XR-E Q4)
M3C4 (XM-L T6)
*ThruNite*


Catapult v1 (SST-50) - modded with an XM-L T4 5A
*Solarforce*


L2r with 3 mode X-RE drop-in
L2P with kerberos0023 quad drop-in (4.2A, XP-G, R4, 3 levels). Also using an A001 head.
L2T with Linger Special drop-in, (XP-G Q2 3000K 7A3, 90 minimum CRI, 3 levels)
*4Sevens*


Quark AA² Tactical Neutral (XR-E Q3)
Preon Ti I (XP-G R5)
MiNi AA Warm White (XP-G 7A3 or 7B4 with a Q5 flux) - DEAD
*UltraFire*


A10
C2 Cree MC-E 2-mode (M-Bin, WC)
*KD*


Tough Tactic (R2 WC)
*ZebraLight*


H501w (XR-E Q3 5A) - LOST 
SC51w (XR-G - 4200k) - LOST 
H51c (Philips LUXEON Rebel Neutral White, CRI @ 85, 4000K)
H502c (Philips LUXEON Rebel Neutral White, CRI @ 85, 4000K)
*MG*


P-Rocket SST-50 Neutral White (SST-50-W45S-F21-GH400)
P-Rocket XP-G Neutral White (XP-G R5 3B)

*Yezl*


T8X (XM-L T6)


*DRY*


DRY 3*CREE XM-L (XM-L T4, 5A3) - it's an OEM model purchased from CN Quality Goods

*APEX*


5T6 NW (5*XM-L T6, 3C)


----------



## TriChrome

Listed in the order I got them:

Surefire G2 Nitrolon
G&P P6
Surefire 6P
Surefire '9'P (6P with an extender and P91 bulb)
Solarforce something or other
Ultrafire Conqueror MX-600 Xenon
Ultrafife Conqueror MC-1 Led
Ultrafire Conqueror MC-3 triple LED
CAA MF6 (rail mount light/laser combo)
JetBeam M1X w/ extender and pressure switch

I kinda cheated on this list though. I always sell the previous light to buy the new one, I can't afford to start a true collection like many of you. Right now I have a light for my handgun (MF6), my rifle (M1X), and looking for a small EDC to complete all the uses I need lights for.


----------



## infinitelight

Peakledsolutions Titanium Baltic
Peakledsolutions Titanium Mach 7
Peakledsolutions Carribbean SS
Peakledsolutions Matterhorn SS
Peakledsolutions Shasta
Lummi Custom Full Titanium Raw (2005)
Lummi Raw
Versati ET10
3 x Arc AAA (older models)
Arc AA
Arc LS (older model)
Surefire 3P
Surefire G2
Longbow micra
Jetbeam Element E3
Gerber LX3
Aquastar Polaris
Princeton Tec Rage
Princeton Tec Blast
UK 2AAA Led
Photon Microlight I+II+III
Inova X5
Inova X1
Maglite Mini Mag
Pelican Mity Lite 2AAA


----------



## Robin24k

Maglite 2D Incandescent (MagLED Upgrade December 2009), Red, January 1998
Maglite 2D Incandescent, Blue, April 1999
Maglite 2AA Incandescent, Grey, 2003
Maglite 3D LED, Grey, April 2009
Maglite 2AA LED, Grey, July 2009
Maglite 2AA LED, Grey, August 2009


----------



## St. Huck

Only just recently got the bug, but here is my small list:

Ra Clicky 140 E
Ra Twisty 85 Tr
Surefire T1A
Gatlight V3

Off to a pretty good start, IMO


----------



## tk40

I have:

Inova Microlight (White LED)
Rechargable bubbly blue light bought from Greenwich Observatory (unknown brand, but bright)
Maglite Solitaire 
Princeton Tec Pulsar
Nitecore Defender Infinity Golden Dragon
Fenix LD20 Q5
Victorinox 4Watt (made by Inova?)
TK40 (now defunct, waiting to replace/return/repair)


----------



## thebigu

very nice list 
i also want to show my lights to u 

fenix l2d
fenix tk40
olight m20 warrior 
olight m21 
olight m30 
eagletac m2c4
eagletac t20 c2
jetbeam e3p
jetbeam rrt1
jetbeam m1x
solarfocre l2m 
solarforce masterpiece
solarforce l2 r2
solarforce l900
ultrafire c2 
ultrafire c3
ultrafire wf 1000l 
trustfire ssc p7
romisen rc i3
romisen rc t5
romisen rc t6 
tiablo a9
led lenser x21
led lenser p7
led lenser police
led lenser v2 
led lenser hokos focus 
led lenser professional 
Thrunite Catapult

custom lights 
mag 1d green p7 
mag 1c chrome mce 
mag 2d dark green malkhoffs p7 
mag 2d silver terralux dropin tle 300
mag 2d titancolour osram incancent 
mag 3d jadecolour still unmodded (sst90mod coming soon ) 
mag 4d der wichtel 3x p7 mod 
mag 6d r2 dropin with tonfagrip and cs spray adapter 
custom hid light 35w 

coming soon 
nitecore sr3
ultrafire h3
solarforce skyline 
mag 1d digi camo warm white mce 

hope i didnt forgot one 

continue .....


----------



## caltemus

Zebralight H501W Headlamp
Nitecore EA4 Pioneer XM-L U2
Surefire 6P w/Solarforce R2
Surefire E2E
Solarforce L2
Inova X03
Arc AAA CPF edition
Maglite:
Solitaire
2AAA Incan
2AA Incan
2D LED
4D Incan
Mammut Lucido TX1 Headlamp
Princeton Tec Byte Headlamp
Princeton Tec Scout Headlamp
Rayovac Sportsman 3 in 1 Headlamp

and a bunch more cheap junk


----------



## JWRitchie76

Mine is meager but functional. Besides I devote half of my hobby $$ to knives as well.

Nitecore EX10 R2
Nitecore D10 SP edition
Nitecore EZ123 Q5
Maratac SS AAA

Just ordered a Romisen RC-C6 II Q5 and Maratac AA.


----------



## jac2001

*Holy Moly! *

*I had to stop reading after the second page, I've got other things to do today!!!*

*I knew I was a lightweight flashaholic wannabe, but DANG!!!*


*Here's my very short list......*

*-Surefire C2 Blk w/ Nailbender 1 level, SST-50, regulated drop-in w/ Smooth and LOP reflectors (Thanks Dave)*
*-Surefire D2 Blk (beater) w/ Malkoff M60*
*-Surefire E2DL on an L4 body w/ a standard Z57 clicky and the std. E2DL tailcap(I can't remember that tailcap's designation)*
*-Surefire KL4 (from the L4 on an E1e body for the TW4) *
*My wife's EDC light.*
-*Maglite 2D Rebel LED Pewter*
*-Maglite 2C KPR-112 lamp on 3x123 mod*

*I almost forgot, I do have several Maglite Soliaire's and other assorted cheap LED lights, but usually my six year old daughter claims them and then Lord knows where they end up!!!!:candle:*


----------



## Launch Mini

I was hoping the mailman would have delivered a couple that are on the way, but no luck, so they will be on the "next list".
As of today ( noon)
SPY007 - cool white
SPY007 - Warm white
Photonfanatic - Ti Necklite
Lummi Raw SS 20/200
Surefire E1B
Fenix E1O
2D [email protected] ( oldest)
2AA [email protected]
Streamlite 4AA 


Will be checking out local Surefire dealers this afternoon, have 2 in mind, only one might make it home.
Of course there is online too


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I'm pretty sure I posted a big list somewhere earlier in this thread.

But I want to crow a little bit about a couple lights.

I have a 2D that runs 3C and has a D2Flex 8 Level driver working a neutral P7. I did not build it! But I LOVE it!

And I have a 3D with 3 12,000 D NimH driving a Q5 at around 800mA throw a Glass Asherical lens. I had lost the lens but having found it again this light ROCKS compared to using ANY reflector.

The other notable light in my collection is a LumaPower DX1 that has been modded with a K2 TFFC LED of warm/neutral tint and in that 1 3/4" fairly deep MOP reflector it makes a very smooth and pretty bright beam.


----------



## think2x

*Daughters lights*

Pink minimag w/kroll switch,UCL,and terralux TLE-5ex
Colman Max (modded to Q5)
*Sons lights*

Pewter minimag w/ kroll switch,UCL,and oem magled *2D* module(modded from luxeon to ssc-p4) running on 2AAA duraloops
Coast led lenser v2 (modded from luxeon to ssc-p4)
*Wife's lights*

Streamlight nano
Mag 2D ROP lo (6AA)
*Mine*

Mag 5D baked burnt orange, sleeved to 6C, and magnumstar 5 cell bulb
Mag 2D ROP hi (6AA)
Mag 3D (disassembled ATM)
Dorcy 3aaa Cree Q5(soon to be MC-E/18650)
Task Force 2C CREE
Quark AA2 (regular R2)
ITP A3 Stainless Steel
ITP A3 Titanium


----------



## Ian2381

Fenix E20
Solarforce L2 R2
C3 Stainless steel
Trustfire F23
Tank E07
Akoray K106
Tank 007 AA stainless steel
ITP A3 Titanium
Quark Mini AA regular, Neutral and Titanium (on da way)
........


----------



## diggity

- TacBeam 2x123
- Nitecore D10 R2
- Nitecore EX10 R2
- Quark mini123 black XPG
- Quark mini123 Ti Q35A3
- Quark miniAA black
- Quark miniAA black Q35A3
- Quark miniAA Ti Q35A3
- LF2XT Ti
- Quark 123^2 Ti
- Mini-Mag AA silver LED drop-in
- Mini-Mag AA Black LED
- Mag 3D


----------



## lisantica

*Prides and Joys:*

*Aluminum*
DS Fire-Fly III w/Seoul mod
McGizmo McLux III PD HA Nat.
McGizmo McLux III PD Black Chrome

*Titanium*
JHanko modded Jetbeam

*Promotional/Prototype*
Fenix LD01 - Signed

*Inbound:
*_Tain Ottavino V3_


----------



## Remodeler

Surefire M1
Inova X5
Task Force 2C


----------



## PeaceOfMind

List my lights? Sure, why not.

In order from approximate smallest to approximate largest:

Fenix E01
Fenix L0D Q4
4Sevens Preon I (Blue)
4Sevens Quark MiNi AA R5 Aluminum
4Sevens Preon II (Blue)
Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5
Fenix LD10 Q5
4Sevens Quark AA Tactical R2
4Sevens Quark AA Tactical Neutral White
4Sevens Quark AA Titanium XP-G R5
Surefire LX2

Plus I'm sure I've got a few Mini-Mags, 2D Mags, and cheaper loaner lights kicking around somewhere.


----------



## soe

Fenix LD01 SS
Fenix L2D Premium 100
Fenix TK40
Fenix HP10
Fenix TA20
Nitecore Extreme


----------



## T-3

I just started "collecting" in December (2009), so it's quite a small list for now... These are just the "pro" lights I have. I have tons of other "cheap" LED lights lying around in different places (mostly in my tool chest).

Fenix TK12 R2
Fenix LD20
Fenix TK40
Fenix HP10 (on order, awaiting delivery)
JetBeam RRT-1
Olight M30
Quark 123(2) Turbo
Quark AA(2) Turbo
Quark 123 Mini
Surefire LX2

I've also got a wish list in my head... so, who knows how this list will look 1 year from now!! :thinking:


----------



## chipwillis

2 SPY007 Cree's
SPY007
2 Titanium Ra Clicky's
2 Titanium TNC 27mm
Titanium Mirage_man Fatty XR19
Titanium Mirage_man Fatty 27mm
Titanium Mirage_man 38mm
Mac EDC Titanium
Mac Large Titanium
Tb Titanium 18mm
Titanium Mr. Bulk Chameleon
Titanium Mr. Bulk Dragon
5 TB Titanium 38mm's with different light engines
Tb Titanium Raptor

Some a 1 of a kinds.


----------



## Launch Mini

chipwillis said:


> 2 SPY007 Cree's
> SPY007
> 2 Titanium Ra Clicky's
> 2 Titanium TNC 27mm
> Titanium Mirage_man Fatty XR19
> Titanium Mirage_man Fatty 27mm
> Titanium Mirage_man 38mm
> Mac EDC Titanium
> Mac Large Titanium
> Tb Titanium 18mm
> Titanium Mr. Bulk Chameleon
> Titanium Mr. Bulk Dragon
> 5 TB Titanium 38mm's with different light engines
> Tb Titanium Raptor
> 
> Some a 1 of a kinds.


 
Are you aware that there are other flashlight materials other than Ti?
Nice collection:twothumbs


----------



## Vernon

*McGizmo Haiku* (neutral XML-2)
*Beta QR
Beta QR Copper
Fenix L0D
Zebralight H600wf
Zebralight H600Fw Mk III XHP35
OR P70 XPL
OR BOSS 70 Patina
OR BOSS 35 Satin HA**
Muyshondt Beagle*
*Okluma DC1
Sigma McRegulus Ti
Fenix LR40R
Fenix HM65R
ReyLight Lan

*

***Note* the next post below and the change over the years!


----------



## angelofwar

Vernon said:


> I wish I could find a Surefire C2-CJ to add to the collection. I don't really have any custom lights yet, but maybe one day.
> 
> Surefire C2 (Malkoff)
> Surefire C2
> Surefire 6P (XP-G)
> Surefire L1 Milky
> Surefire LX2
> Surefire G2
> Surefire E2DL
> Fenix T1
> Fenix L0D
> Fenix P3D
> Quark Mini
> Zebralight H50
> Nitecore EX10
> Legion II
> Eagletac M2W


 
What??? No E2L??? No SF collection is complete with-out one of those...

But, yer off to a good start!


----------



## angelofwar

It's been awhile and I've made a couple of changes...so here goes...
-U2
-Kroma (This cost me alot of my old collection...sigh...but it was worth it!)
-G3-BK w/ new KX3 (G3D-FBK???)
-M3
-M6
-G2L-BK(R), w/ M60LL
-D3(R)
-C3-HA w/ KL3-HA
-C2 w/ M60
-6Z w. M60F
-A2L-WH
-E1L
-E2L
-L2
-L4 (100 lumen)
-E2E w/ MN02
-3D Mag (CAMO)
-Coast Mini Tac
-Mini Mag (BK) UV
-30 other lights that don't even come close to any of my SF's....


----------



## acruxksa

Rigel Skylite - work light
Pelican L1 - spare work light (red lens)
Fenix T1 - go bag
Fenix TK40 - work light
SureFire G2 LED - go bag
Task Force 3 watt 2C Luxeon - house
Maglite 2C with Maglite drop in LED - wifes car
Maglite 2C with TerraLUX TLE-6EXB drop in - my car
iTP A6 Polestar - not sure yet
Ryobi 18v - love this light, but need to get an LED for it eventually.


----------



## Brasso

Surefire 
C2 w/ Malkoff
6P

Nitecore 
D10
D20
EZAA
EZ123w
NDI

Peak
Shasta
McKinley (UV)
Carribean (Cyan)
Lost my CR2 Pacific 
El Cap on order

CMG 
Inifinity Ultra
Infinity Ultra (red)

Maglite 
6D
Mini

Elektrolumens EDC-MCE

Costco 2AA x 4

Streamlight Poly 4AA x 2

Inova Micro x2

Wow, I need to sell some. NOT.


----------



## MartinDWhite

I'll play.....

Malkoff MD4 WildCat (high/low ring)
Malkoff MD4 with M60 MC-E (high/low ring)
Malkoff MD2 with M60 (high/low ring)
Malkoff MD2 with M60LF (high/low ring)
MagLite 6D ROP (executive bezel and escape spike)
MagLite 2D
MagLite 2AA Black (NiteEyes LED insert)
MagLite 2AA Red
IlluminaTi
LiteFlux LF2XT

Martin D. White


----------



## fyrstormer

Hmm.

- - -

McGizmo Aleph Mule UV
McGizmo Aleph Haiku
McGizmo Aleph Sundrop XR-U
McGizmo McLux1 w/ Aleph 1 head and Seoul GDuP LE
McGizmo McLux3 PD-S
McGizmo McLux3 XR19
McGizmo McLux3 LS20
McGismo McLux3 Twisty
McGizmo Sapphire 25
spare PD-S head and piston

Arc AAA first-run
Arc AAA Ti w/ custom LED
Arc 6 w/ McGizmo PD Pak

Muyshondt Nautilus Ti

Lummi Raw Ti 20/200
Lummi Wee NS 50

PhotonFanatic Tasklight Two

Peak McKinley HA
Peak Eiger SS

Nitecore SmartPD EX10 GDP

Fenix P2D Premium Q5
Fenix LD01
Fenix LD01 SS

Photon 2 w/ custom LED

- - -

Wow. I have that many? I honestly hadn't taken stock in a while.


----------



## jamesmtl514

SUREFIRE

E2D (sold to friend)
E2DLED (ex gf has it)
E1B (on Tippmann X7 paintball marker Click for pic) - attached via Surefire M78 and activated via 4. Surefire pressure switch. Sold the E1b.
E1B with F04 diffuser (EDC) (Click for pic) Also E2D head and tail with LF E0-E1R
G2 FYL with Malkoff M61LL and white tritium vials (Cick for pic) (sold)
G2 BK incan
M1 Milky mod (click for pic)
M6 (click for pic)
A2L-RD (click for pic)
6P (gifted to friend)
E2DLED (sold)
C3 (sold)
C2 With KT1 and z59 and det ring.
G2 FYL with with cerakote head and tail. 
G2 Tan with defender head and Z59 with Malkoff M61 with Surefire XM07
M4 with SW01 Fatty and KT-4 CB with Nailbender Cree XP-G R4 Flux 5B2 Tint 1-lvl reg. drive 4-16v. max. Cerakote Armor Black
Saint
C3 Cerakoted white and bored with M91W
3P with R30 and P60 off 6v batteries and M31W
3P Like new in box with papers
E1E Sand cerakote
E1E Sand cerakote
E1E Safety orange cerakote 
E1E Safety orange cerakote 
E1e-sg
M6 (MN20, 21, bipin +++ MD60)
3P
6P Roundbody with round Z32
9P Roundbody KT-1 with RPM bezel and Surefire Extender.
E1e-SG
E2E riveted clip.
E1b Anniversary 
6P Arctic White Digital Camo cerakote
C2 HA with Mclicky
3P PH new in box.
C3 Centurion HA No Patent#
E1E BK BNIP
C2-HA BNIP
C2-HA
3P Lego
M3 Combat with Z48-HA
E1L with KL1 red.
C2-HA Ribbed M2 head with SW02
Weapon light with Z44 and SW01
A2 with Calipsoii warm white and UV rings
6P-GM
D3
C3-bk with Z49
C3-bk
Z2 Oveready white cerakote
A2 4flats Green
Z3
E1e HA teardrop
6Z
Z2-S
E2D domed lens
7Z
G3 FYL
C3 BK
Z2
Z2
E2D VME M61LLL
C2 HA Z48
E2DL
L6
NIP 6P
SW01
12ZM
E2E-Winelight
E2E-SG TG
L1 Gen1
C3 HA 3 flats
M2 3 flats
E1L 
E2L 
C2BK new Z32 head Z59
C2Bk KL3 and Z49
9Z
SW01 & UU06
6Z
C2 HA, KL2 head and parts.
2x tan helmet lights.
Crosshair M3 body
6PX 911 x2
Prototype SF Turbohead light.
KL3BK
KL3HA
SW01
L1 1st gen Black
SW01 skinny
E1e-bk
E1e-HA
E2L-AA
HELLFIGHTER :devil:
E2D Domed lens
E2e
E2e
6P 911
KL1 white.

Incoming.

Little red Santa ---- FRAUDED by rak1
Little green elf ---- FRAUDED by rak1



Malkoff
MD2 M61 219 & M61L 219
MD2 M61WL






misc parts: M2 heads. SW02 x3, SW01 x5 , SW01 slim x2, SW01 Skinny x2 

Surefire Delta EW-04 knife
Surefire EW-01 Pen

Glo-Toob Lithium White

[email protected]
1AAA - 2AA - 3D

Photon Freedom Micro (on keychain) (CLICK PIC)


Custom.
Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC 2.8 with Sandwich shoppe clip and White tritium vial (Click for pic) (sold)
 Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC (for a friend)
Mirage Man Fatty
McGizmo 27LTS Tootsie Roll
EN coated Al Mule with Flupic board.
McGizmo Sundrop
McGizmo Sundrop
McGizmo LS20 red nailpolish
McGizmo LS20
Ti McGizmo Mule with Flupic driver
BB Ti McGizmo Mule with Nichia 119
MM Ti Custom 18650 with SST-50
BB Ti Mako Flood

Justin's Tritium Keychain (CLICK PIC).

Click to see my EDC knife/light combos.

++ Various oldies that I need to catalog with pics ++


----------



## angelofwar

jamesmtl514 said:


> *SUREFIRE*
> 
> E2D (sold to friend)
> E2DLED (ex gf has it)
> E1B (on Tippmann X7 paintball marker CLICK PIC)
> E1B with F04 diffuser (EDC) (CLICK PIC)
> 
> Glo-Toob Lithium White
> 
> [email protected]
> 1AAA - 2AA - 3D
> 
> Photon Freedom Micro (on keychain) (CLICK PIC)
> 
> 
> Custom.
> Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC (CLICK PIC)
> Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC (for a friend)
> 
> Justin's Tritium Keychain (CLICK PIC).
> 
> ++ Various oldies that I need to catalog with pics ++


 
Like the E1B on the paintball gun!


----------



## CLBME

Well, why not....... someone has to represent the the underrated little guy it seems :wave: Only four for me! I cannot believe some of the lists.....holy cow!!!

Ra 170n Clicky
Ra EDC Exec
Ra Twisty
TK10


----------



## BigBluefish

Cabela's 2xAA Mini-Mag clone
Civictor
Fenix E01
Fenix L1P/L2P v.2
Fenix L1T v.2 
Huntlight FT02-XJ
LumaPower D-Mini Q5
LumaPower LM33
Mag 3C Black w/Terralux Drop-In
Mag Mini-Mag 2 x AA w/Terralux Drop-In
NiteCore EZAA
NiteCore EZCR2
NovaTak EDC 85-T (incoming) 
Olight T10 Q5 (2008) CR123 & AA body tubes 
Olight T20 T 
Quark CR123 No-Clip 
Romisen RC-A3 
Romisen RC-G2
Romisen RC-N3
Streamlight Microstream 
Streamlight Twin Task 1L
Surefire E1e HA Black
Surefire E1e HA Olive
Surefire E1L (incoming)
Surefire E2E Satin Gray
Ultrafire C3 Stainless

Wow, that's a few more than I though! 

Current most often used: 
1. Quark 123 pocket EDC
2. NiteCore CR2 keychain EDC 
3. Olight T20 (jacket pocket nighttime light)
4. Surefire E2E (jacket pocket nighttime light alternate) 
5. Surefire E1e (around the house general use light) 
6. Cabela's Mini-Mag clone (storage room light)


----------



## It01Firefox

A few incan MiniMags
MiniMag LED 2AA single-mode
MiniMag LED 2AA multi-mode
Mag 3D
a few UK 4AA Xenons
UK 2AAA Xenon
UK 300
Led Lenser P7
iTP EOS A1
Fenix LD01SS
Fenix PD30 Premium R2
Zebralight H30
Zebralight H60
4sevens Preon Kit
Solarforce L2m
Solarforce L2p
Solarforce L2p w. Masterpiece Pro-1
2x Surefire 6p
Surefire 6p Original
Surefire G2Z
Surefire G2L-FYL
Surefire E1e
Surefire E2e
Surefire E1b
Surefire A2 white
Surefire U2
Surefire L1
Surefire LX2
Surefire 8NX
Surefire M6


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

Lot of flashlights


----------



## phantom23

VB-16 U2SWOH
RaidFire Spear
LedLenser P7 Q5 WH
Mini Maglite LED 2AA (Seouled




)
Mag 2D SSC P7 CSWOI
Fenix P3D Natural SMO
Eagle-Tac T10L
Eagle-Tac P100C2
XTAR D30 Howitzer
Quark Titanium Tactical 1xAA
Eagle-Tac T20C2
Wolf-Eyes D2AX Defender Tactical Flashlight Premium R2 Low VF - 280 Lumen
Fenix MC10
XTAR Beloved AA
Kingpower K1
Nitecore Defender Infinity 'Silver'
Regalight EDC
Olight I15
LedLenser P6
Solarforce L2 R2M 3,7-4,2V 'sand' 
Surefire L4 SSC P4


----------



## The Shang

Rechargeable 3 Million CP Spotlight (Silver and Black)
3D Unknown Maglite clone (Black)
3D Maglite LED (Camo)
2D Maglite Incan (Silver)
3AA Unknown LED (Black)
3AAA Dorcy 45 Lumen LED (Black)
3AAA Dorcy 150 Lumen LED (Silver)
3AAA Dorcy 200 Lumen LED (Black)
3AAA Coleman with removable blue or red lenses (Grey and Black)
2AAA Streamlight Stylus Pro (Black)
2CR123 Streamlight Scorpion C4 LED (Black)
Rechargeable Streamlight Strion Xenon (Black)
My Smile (The brightest thing I own)


----------



## don.gwapo

- Mini Maglite AA incandescent.
- Led Lenser P7.
- X2000.
- Led Lenser K3.
- Solarforce L2M Stainless Steel Special Edition (on the way).


----------



## burf151

Arc AAA P
Fenix L0D Q4
Fenix L1D Q5
Fenix P2D Q5 x2
Fenix PD20+ x2
Fenix PD30 x2
Jetbeam Pro ST BVC
Jetbeam Jet III M
Dereelight DBS V2
Dereelight CL1H V4
Dereelight aspheric head and other lego bits
A few Photons etc.
All of my Surefires are now gone except for an original Laser Products 6Z and an original E2 for trade bait.


----------



## Swedpat

*My present collection:

Flashlights: *

9LED 3AAA "budget light"
Sonca 2D rubber
Solarforce L2r Gun Metal - Malkoff M31LL
-------------------
Fenix LOD
Fenix L1D 
Fenix PD20
Fenix 4E20
Fenix LD20
Fenix TK10
Fenix TK20
Fenix TA30
Fenix TK30
-------------------
Itp C6 T
Nitecore D10 GD
EagleTac P10A
EagleTac M2XC4 
Quark 123
Quark 2AA
Quark miniAA
Quark miniCR2
Quark mini123
 Preon1 blue
Preon2 blue Titanium
Ledlenser 3AAA my very first LED flashlight
Ledlenser P14
Lumapower Mentor 2C
Tiablo A9 aspheric
-----------------------
MiniMaglite Black
MiniMaglite Blue
MiniMaglite Red
MiniMaglite Dark green
MiniMaglite Grey
MiniMaglite Silver
MiniMaglite Camo
Mini Maglite Purple
MiniMaglite Ice blue
MiniMaglite Midnight blue
MiniMaglite Orange
MiniMaglite Hot pink
Mini Flaglite 
-----------------------
Maglite XL100
Maglite C 1xCR123 Grey *custom built by wquiles *
Maglite 2C Black-Malkoff XP-G
Maglite 4C Black-Malkoff P4
Maglite 1D/3AA(*wquiles/Fivemega*) purple-Malkoff P4 
Maglite 2D Black-Terralux Ministar1
Maglite 2D Grey
Maglite 2D Copper
Maglite 2D Red
Maglite 2D Purple-Malkoff XP-G
Maglite 2D Purple-Malkoff P7
Maglite 3D Blue 
Maglite 3D Purple-Malkoff P4
Maglite 5D Red
Maglite 6D Black
Maglite 6D Red 
Maglite MagCharger In use again thanks to Empire Charger
----------------------
Malkoff MD2 M60
Malkoff MD2 M61
Malkoff MD4 Wildcat
----------------------
Surefire G2 Nitrolon black
Surefire G2 Nitrolon yellow - Malkoff M60LL
Surefire 6P black - Surefire LED
Surefire 6P Gun Metal Gray - Malkoff M60LF
Surefire G2Z-TN - Malkoff M61LL
Surefire G2L Fire/Rescue - Malkoff M61WL
Surefire 9P - Malkoff M61W

*Headlamps: *

Zebralight H501W
Zebralight H501red
Dosun H1
Fenix HP10

*Other lights:*

Black & Decker Snakelight/Terralux Ministar1


Apart from that I have a Fenix TK10 unused in box, which I consider to sell as well as some of the lights in the list.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Moka

Posted way back...
Thought I'd post the new list... So glad to not be a FT student... The Collection has increased massively!  :twothumbs

•	McGizmo Sundrop XR-U 
•	Muyshondt Nautilus HA-Black
•	Muyshondt Aeon HA-Black
•	Milky L1 Four Flats 
•	Milky Candle MC2 
•	HA-BK Z2, Malkoff M60L 
•	3D Maglite with Malkoff Dropin
•	MiniMag 
•	Malkoff MD3 Wildcat
•	FM 16340 Body, Solarforce Strike Bezel, Solarforce Tailcap With Lumensfactory Drop-in 
•	FM 16340 Body, Surefire HA-OD Bezel, Z48 Tailcap With Malkoff M30 
•	4Sevens Preon 1 Titanium 
•	Surefire E1B 
•	Nitecore EX10 - R2 
•	Rainbow Killer AAA 
•	Inova 24/7
•	Inova X5 (UV) and RED
•	Inova XO (times 2) 
•	Arc-AAA 
•	Ra Clicky 140Cn 
•	Glo-ToobFX Blue
•	Glo-Toob Lithium Red 
•	Surefire C2L Body, awaiting Drop-in
•	Muyshondt Mako
•	Aleph Mule Head, Hi-CRI hand made LE, CR2 body, and SF E1B Tailcap
•	Aleph 19 Erin Ti HA, SS Bezel, LZ Aspheric Lens, Cree R2 GD700 LE


lovecpf


----------



## toby_pra

Nice collection Moka! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moka

Danke Schön, It's a work in progress...


----------



## bondr006

Ok...Here goes:

*Surefire*

Milky ME1B Transformer
E1L W/KX2 Head using AW123
2008 E2L
E2DL
G2DL w/2 level Wolfeyes drop-in
*
JETBeam*

M1X
RRT-0
RRT-1
RRT-2
JET-1 Pro V.3
JET-lll Pro ST BVC
JET-lll M

*NiteCore*

NDI
D20 R2
EZ CR2

*The Rest*

Quark Mini123
LiteFlux LF3XT
Dereelight DBS V2 w/3SD Q5
Maratac SS AAA
Fenix LOD CE Natural
Fenix LOD Q4 Olive
MagLight XL100
MagLight 4D w/Terraluxk TLE-6EX
Maglight 2010 3D
Photon Freedom Micro


Lot's more lights on the must have list....:laughing:


----------



## Dioni

*MY LIGHTS (most are sold...  )*

*Surefire
* - 6P 
- 8NX
- 9P
- A2
- C2
- C3
- E1e
- E2e
- E2D
- E2D LED
- G2 (BK, OD, TAN, YL, HD, FYL, OR)
- G2X (BK, FG)
- G2Z (BK, OD, TAN)
- G2ZX 
- G3
- G3L
- M2
- M4
- M6 
- P116C 
- Titan A
- X300 Ultra
- XC1-A
- M300 Scoutlight

* Surefire accessories: 
* - F26, F37, KX4D, KX3, MR11, DG11, SC1, SC2, SC3, SW02, Z58, Z59, LU60A, V11, V21, V70, V84, AN14, Combat Rings, pins, hats, water bottles, stickers...

*Streamlight*
- TLR-3
- TLR-1
- Protac HL-3 
- Microstream USB* 

BlackHawk
*- NightOps Gladius
*
Insight Technology*
- Typhoon 2*

Armytek*
- Tiara A1
- Vikking Pro
- Predator

* Novatac
* - Storm*

IconLight
* - Irix-II*

JetBeam
* - BC40 
- BC20*
-* Jet-3M XM-L2
- Jet-3M XP-L*

Sunwayman
 *- M11R *

Maglites and Mods
*- Magcharger
- Mag60
- Mag 3D ROP 
- Minimag 2xaa Pro Plus 

*TerraLUX*
- TLE-310MR-EX Kit for MagCharger

*Fenix*
- P1DCE Q5
- E20
- E21
- PD35
- PD35 V 2.0


*Nitecore
*- D10 GDP
- D20
- SR3 Smart Ring
- EZ123
- T5s

*Zebralight
*- H30

*Olight
*- S15R
- S10R
- S1
- M10 Maverick
- M2R Pro

*Eagletac
*- P100A2
- M2C4
- M2XC4
- M3C4 XML
- D25LC2 Mini

*FourSevens
*- Quark Mini123 HCRI
- Quark Mini123 Neutral

*Inforce
*- 6VX

*Klarus
*- P2A

*ThruNite*
- T20
- Ti

*Solarforce* 
- L2
- L2m
- L2P
- L2T
- Many dropins


 *HIDs
*- Costco HID 35w
- Heavis Shields 35w

* Customs
*- Calipsoii A2 Aviator LED ring with Nichia warm white
- CustomLights (Nailbender) D26/P60 Dual XP-G
- Fivemega 3x17670 battery holder for M6
- Fivemega Bi-pin bulb adapder for M6
- Fivemega Bi-pin bulb adapter for Mag
- Fivemega D26 T1.5 bi-pin 
- Leef body 2x18650 C tail E head Raw
- Leef body 2x18500 C tail C head Nat
- Malkoff M60 drop-in
- Malkoff M61 drop-in
- Malkoff M61L HCRI2 drop-in
- Malkoff M61W drop-in
- Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L
- Mdocod 2x18650 battery holder for M6
- Oveready TorchLab V 5.1 triple LED 3500L 
- PEU Pineapple body
- RPM Ti crenelated bezel 8TC for M6
- RPM Bezel removal tool to M6
- TNC Detonator Extender HA-BK
- TNC E2C adapter Nat
- Valient Concepts VME Head
- Vital Gear FB1 BK
- Xenoled Bezel Ring Smooth polished
- Xenoled Bezel Ring Crenelated silver ST03 V2
- Xenoled Bezel removal tool
- wquiles PhD-M6 Programable driver for M6*

Others lights and accessories
*- Lumens Factory (many bulbs, LED dropins)
- Ultrafire WF500
- Hugsby B3 custom burnt bronze ("the Firestater")
- Uniquefire L2 R5
- Lumapower MRV XML
- Yezl 9T
- Trustfire X9
- Convoy C8 (XML, XML2, KW cslnm1.tg)
- Convoy S2 
- KDLitker E6


Cheers,
Diônata :twothumbs


----------



## Alex K.

*Surefire*
-G2 OD
-G2L BK
-6PL BK
-9P
*Streamlight (Kel-Lite Takeover)*
-Sl-5DX Excalibre
-Sl-4CX Excalibre
*Bianchi*
-Super B-Lite 2D
*Kel-Lite*
-4C Heavy Duty (metal encased switch)
*Mag-Lite*
-3D Rebel
-3D
-3D Vari-Beam 
-4D 
-5D 
-6D 
-2C Pewter
-4C x2 (one old-style, one new)
-Various Mini-Mags


----------



## mrm65

*My meagre collection**

Eagletac*
T10LC2
T10C
P10A2

*Nitecore*
Extreme
D10
EX10

*Dereelight*
EDC C2H

*iTP*
A2 EOS (Black)
A2 EOS (Stainless)
A3 EOS

*Fenix*
L1D
E01

*Inova*
X5
X1 (3rd Gen)


----------



## bigfatboy37

Here's mine,

*4Sevens*
Mini CR2 Ti
Mini 123

*JetBeam*
RRT-0

*Novatac*
120P
120T

*Surefire*
6P LED
L1
L5


----------



## burf151

Had a few changes now.

Maratac AAA x2
Fenix L0D 
Fenix L1D 
Fenix P2D x2
Fenix PD30 x2
Quark 123 Tactical x2
Quark 123*2 Turbo x2
Jetbeam JET-IIIM x2
Dereelight CL1H V4
Dereelight DBS V2
Dereelight Aspheric head, and lots of other lego stuff.
All my Surefires are now gone M3,C2,E2,E2e,6Z,A2,L1,


----------



## blackbat

Hi guys! 

This is my first post and introduction to one of the most knowledgeable forums I have seen. I discovered this forum just this past week while searching for a new flashlight. I was browsing Amazon in search of a new camera. One search landed me upon a Surefire flashlight. From there I started looking at a couple and thought that maybe I should get a flashlight. While I haven't had a need for one, really, in the last few + years, I thought it wouldn't hurt to have one on hand just in case. 

I prefer AA and to a lesser extent AAA. After a whole night of searching I settled on a 2xAA flashlight. But for some reason I wasn't satisfied. There were so many along the way that were also of interest. So many hours later (reading the forums here, seeing youtube reviews, and checking specs), and more than I intended on spending, I now have a tiny offspring of a collection. At least, from what I have read, I'm not the only one to have succumbed to this snowball spending effect lol. Here's what I have coming in the mail:

ITP A3 EOS Upgrade Black
ITP SA1
Maratac AA Natural
Fenix SD20
Tiablo TL-1

Plan on keeping the bottom 3 at home. The A3 will be my EDC and the SA1 will go in my car.

Thanks to all those who participate, fabricate, and otherwise provide insight here.. I really do mean it when I say that this is one of the most knowledgeable forums I have come across. Cheers guys!


----------



## rlorion

*LED LENSER:*

P7:thumbsup:
V2 Keyfinder:shrug:
smaller Keyfinder:shrug:
*FENIX:*

PD30:thumbsup:
LD20:thumbsup:
*SHININGBEAM:*

MG RX-1:twothumbs
*ITP:*

PoleStar A6:twothumbs
*MAG:*

2D with Maglite 3w dropin:shrug:
*RAYOVAC:*

Sportsman Xtreme™ 4W LED 3C Flashlight* :shrug:*
*DORCY: *

200 Lumen LED Tactical Switch Flashlight:thumbsup:
*NEBO:*

UV/LEd flashlight :shrug:


----------



## znmzdx

*Fenix*
1.TK40
2.TK10
3.LD10
4.LD20
5.LD01
6.E01
7.PD30
8.P2D
9.TA21

*JETBeam*
1.RRT-0
2.RRT-3
3.M1X
4.M2S
*
iTP*
1.A1
2.A3


----------



## jtblue

1. Fenix TK10
2. Maglite AA (incan)
3. Eveready Dolphin MK6 (car light)


----------



## kj2

Fenix TK-11 R2
Fenix E01
Maglite 5D (with xenon)
Maglite 2D (with xenon)
Maglite 3D (with xenon)
Maglite 2x AAA
Maglite solitaire
*new* > Fenix E20

wish-list; Fenix TK-40, Maglite MagCharger, *still in test* the Fenix TK-45,
Eagletac T20C2 markII, P20A2 markII, M2XC4.
Fenix LD20, TA21 and TA30


----------



## fishinfool

I just started in mid-march and here's what I've accumulated so far:

Fenix TK40 
Fenix LD10+ 
Fenix E01 
Fenix L2D 
NiteCore D10 
Quark AA² Tactical
Icon Rogue 1 
Solarforce L2m x2 (black & gunmetal)
Romisen RC-N3 II 
Romisen RC-A5
SkyRay S-R5 
Aurora SH-034 SS
Akoray K-106 
Tank007 E07 
TrustFire XP-EF23 
TrustFire F20 
iTP Light A3 EOS 
Ultrafire WF-502B 
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 
TechLite (Costco special) Lumen Master x2
Energizer Hard Case Professional Inspection Light 


I think I need to see a shrink.


----------



## chai

*HDS System*
Clicky - 219A -
*
Malkoff
*Wildcat V4 Triple XPG2 - MD3 Body - Z41 McClicky Tailcap -*

Surefire*
6P- Custom Type III Black HA - EDC+ XPG2 Triple - Bored - McClicky -
C2 - HA - Bored - Malkoff M61 219A -LX2 Clip -McClicky -
C2 - HA - Malkoff M61 XPG - McClicky -
C2 - Custom Type III Black HA - Cryos Cooling Bezel - EDC+ 219A Triple - Bored - LX2 Clip - McClicky -
G3 - Fluorescent Yellow Body  - Type III Z44 - Malkoff M61 SHO - TorchLab DiamondBack Delrin Tailcap - McClicky -
Z2 - Malkoff M61 219A - McClicky -
Z2 - Custom Type III Black HA - Mini Turbohead M2/XML/DD - Bored - Zero Rez Twisty -

*TorchLAB
*Triple v5 Wasp (30w) Head - TL65 DiamondBack Cell Tube - McClicky -


----------



## Antonis

Wow some of you guys have well over 200 flashlights! Can someone upload a picture?


----------



## BurkStar

McGizmo PR-T/P4/Aleph 2 cell body
Milkyspit/Leef Gotham
Mr. Bulk CPF Lion Cub
Mr. Bulk Chameleon
Elektrolumens Tri-Star Phazer (3 P4's)
Titanium M20 O-Light
Wolf-Eyes Rattlesnake
Novatac
FM 11


----------



## wolfy

My collection todate;

Eveready 3D (classic 1950s chrome plated brass) with LED screwin
Eveready 3D (1990's classic revisit large head in brass) with LED dropin
MagLite 3D with Malkoff 3-6D dropin
MagLite 4D with Macs Customs 4500K SST-50 dropin
MagLite 4D with DerWichtel Triple XM-L verA Mag kit (installed by me)
MagLite 5D with SSC P7 + ShiningBeam 3mode [email protected] (modded by me)
MiniMag 2AA with Teralux Ministar2 dropin
Olight SR-90 Intimidator
Olight M20s Warrior R5
Olight M20 Warrior R2
Olight M20 Warrior Titanium SST-50
Olight M3x Triton
Olight Ti Transformers (XPG S2 + TC10 + TC15)
Thrunite Catapult V2
Thrunite Catapult V2 XM-L
Thrunite Scorpion
Jetbeam M1X
Jetbeam TC-R3
Jetbeam RRT-1
Jetbeam RRT-1 XM-L (modded by me)
JetBeam RRT-0 R2
Crelant 7G3 XM-L
Legion II SST-50
Downloads Pocket Rocket SST-50
Ra Light EDC clicky 170 tactical flush button + 17670 body raised button
Longbow Mini + additional capsule XM-L T6/2xGD1000 (2A max) (made by me)
Lumintop Silver Fox
Barbolight T160
McGizmo Haiku XP-G
McGizmo Makai + 2xAApak
McGizmo Makai 6v + 2x123pak
McGizmo Aleph1 1.5x123(S) BBNG P4
McGizmo Aleph1 1.5x123(S) XML
McGizmo Aleph3 2x123(S) ruberised Duracoat DB+LuxIII
McGizmo Aleph3 2x123(F) EN DB+P4
McGizmo Aleph3 2x123(S) DB+P4
McGizmo Aleph19 1xCR2(B) GDuP+XR-E (inc Aspheric setup)
McGizmo Aleph2 1x123(B) EN TWOH/BadBoy750
McGizmo PR-T on Aleph 2x123(S) SSC P4 (U2SUMH Wiz2 by DarkZero)
McGizmo McLuxI PR-T/XP-G 1x123EN (modded by me as LuxIII LED dead)
McGizmo McLuxI PR/LuxV 3x123EN (XX1T update by DarkZero)
McGizmo McLuxIII PD Bare Al
McGizmo McLuxIII Ti S27 PD
McGizmo McLuxIII 27LT-S
McGizmo McLuxIII 27LT with XP-G R5 (updated by Datiled)
McGizmo McLuxIII HD45 modified ShiningBeam [email protected] + XM-L (modded by me)
McGizmo McLuxIII HD45 Milky FluPic+P4
Erin Ti Aleph3 clone + MirageMan Ti 1x123body + TB Ti standard tail + Downboy P4
Erin Ti Aleph3 clone + TranquilityBase Ti 18650 body + Ti standard tail + GDuP+XM-L
TranquilityBase Ti Aleph19 clone + 2x123 Vital Gear clicky + Wiz2 LuxIII
Ti Aleph1 clone + McGizmo 2x123 green swirl body + Erin Ti McTC clone + McGizmo3vXP-G
Malkoff HoundDog
Saltytri custom brass XP-G EDC
FiveMega FM3X+Megalenium-B
Surefire M3 custom Lego with 3xGD1000+SST-50+McR38 and Z48 tail (by Slickseth)
Surefire M3 head (with MilkySpit Project-M triple XR-E R2) + M4 body + SW01 tail
Surefire E1B
Surefire E1e
SureFire 9P
Surefire 6P LED Defender (Solarforce SS head and Malkoff M61W)
Surefire G2D FYL
Surefire M3LT
Xeno G42v1
Tiablo A10G
Tiablo A50
Dereelight DBS v3 XP-G
Dereelight DBS v3 SST-50
Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 on L2 body with S5 switch
Solarforce lots of L2 lego (about 6 flashlights worth of bits)
Solarforce Skyline I
Solarforce L1200
SolarForce M8
Nitecore EZAA R2
Lumapower D-mini VX + TeleForce head
Lumapower D-mini VX
Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra + D65
Lumapower TurboForce for D-mini VX
LumaPower Signature LX PowerPack XM-L
ShinningBeam S-mini XP-G R5
iTP A6 Polarstar
iTP A1 Eos
iTP A3 Eos Titanium
iTP A4 Eos
iTP H01
LED Lenser P7
RaidFire Spear with SST-50 (updated by nailbender)
UltraFire WF-502B
Ultrafire WF-502D
Ultrafire WF-501A
Ultrafire WF-501D
Ultrafire C1
Ultrafire C2 (SST-50 @ 3.5A max, modded by me)
Ultrafire C8-XPG
Ultrafire ZF-60147 lantern
Uniquefire X8
Trustfire ST-50
Trustfire F22
MTE SSC P7
Romisen RC-A6
Romisen RC-A8
Romisen RC-2B4
Saik SA-8
Police GL-037-45
Cheap HK 35/50W HID
Cheap MagicShine 900lumen SSC P7 bike light which works a treat (replaces my old NiCd powered 15W halogen bike lights)

Incoming;
Aleph A19 with UV LE

Looking for;
TranquilityBase Ti 17500 body (1.5x123)
McLux III Ti 27LT
McLux III HD45 (working or not)

Currently Working On;
Copper Aleph LE with XM-L and driver options of 1.2A-2A


----------



## bobjane

Listed in order of acquisition:

Maglite Solitaire (broken)
Maglite 4D, TerraLUX TLE-300M dropin, Adventure Sport Flashlights Superbulb v2.0 XML2 T6 5000k dropin
LiteFlux LF2XT, XP-G R5 swap, kuku427 3rd run titanium body & clip & tritium button, sapphire lens
DX cigarette lighter 'spotlight' clone
Arc6 SSC P4 #0052 SOLD
McGizmo Haiku XR-E SOLD
McGizmo Makai 1x123 XP-G R5 1C SOLD
Maratac AAA Cu XP-E
DGD Titanium Iris XP-G R5 1C, stonewashed, EDC interface
iTP A3 EOS XP-E, single mode
4Sevens Preon Revo XP-E
Sunwayman V10R Ti XP-G R5, kuku427 Ti D10/EX10 clip & tritium button SOLD
DQG AAA II XP-G R5
DQG AAA II XP-G R4 neutral, tritium in tail
Surefire Z2-BK, bored for 18650, Z41 with Oveready McClicky, Cryos bezel, UCL lens, Xeno bezel ring - Nailbender XM-L T50 E3 5000k 2.8A regulated L/M/H OP reflector potted
Surefire 6P-BK, bored for 18650, SolarForce S10 clicky, Z44, UCL lens, Xeno bezel ring - Nailbender Nichia 219 4500k 92CRI 2.9-6V 3 mode with memory OP reflector potted
Manafont SKU7878 XP-G + red LED P60 dropin
Nitecore EX10, XP-G Q2 90CRI swap, ramping UI, tritium piston, orange cerakote SOLD
DQG AAA III XP-G R4 neutral
Nitecore "EX11 SP R5 V.2" with clip and tritium piston (purchased with intention to mod but hit the tint lottery jackpot)
Nichia 219 desk light
DQG AAA Titanium XP-G R4 neutral (closer to warm white)
Nitecore Explorer EC1
DQG AAA Titanium XP-G R5 cool (head only, ruined the body)
Nitecore "EX11 V.2 R5", Nichia 219 92CRI, clip. SOLD
Nitecore "D11 V.2 R5", Nichia 219 92CRI, clip, tritium piston
Tain Piccolo Ti, green tritium and glow SOLD
Zebralight SC52, Eclipsesharp tritium screws
DQG AAA Titanium XP-G R4 neutral (current keychain duty)
HDS Clicky 170, titanium bezel and sapphire lens, serial number 7581 (repaired and modded to Nichia 219 by vinhnguyen54) ​DEAD
4Sevens Quark X AA2 Tactical
Veleno Designs Quantum D2
4Sevens Quark QTA XP-G2
Surefire E1e-HA, Tana TripLED 3xNichia219-B10 KDv2 3.05A 2.5-4.5V L-M-H 75mA/30%/100% no memory Carclo 10507, Tana's McClicky upgrade, Precisionworks bored for 18350, Oveready copper tail shroud, E1b bezel down clip
Zebralight SC5w OP, Nitecore titanium clip


----------



## think2x

Surefire E1B (black)
Surefire M3/M4
Nitecore SR3 with Thor's holster
NovaTac Wichita
ITP A3 SS
ITP A3 Ti
Quark 123 Ti tactical TRADED
Quark 123 Q3 regular
Quark AA R2 regular
Quark AA2 warm tactical
Mag 2C (stock)
Mag 2D/4AA Q5 @1.6A Blue
Aspheric Mag 2D/4AA Q5 @1.6A Copper
Mag 3D/4C P7 rebel reflector 3-mode @ 3.165A Gray
Mag 5D/6C ROP lo
Coast LED LENSER V2 (ssc P4 U-bin mod)GIFTED
Coleman Max
Minimag/terralux TLE-5EX
Minimag/Lambda minipro
Task Force 2C CREE
Dorcy 200(advertised)Lumens


I think that's all of them.....so far:devil:


----------



## ninemm

Surefire M4 Devastator
Surefire Kroma
Surefire E1e-BK
Surefire E1-SG
Surefire C2-CJ
Surefire KL1 Floodmaster (Milky)
Photonfanatic Killer Splash Anno
Photonfanatic Killer DLC Coated
Custom Shorty C Mag w/XPG (saltytri)
High CRI RA Clicky
Jetbeam M1X

Such a short list. :sigh:


----------



## Monocrom

It would be a nightmare to list all my lights . . . 

So I'll just list all my SureFire lights only.

1 - Black C2 w/ P61 lamp
2 - Black G2
3 - E2D w/ Single-stage E2DL "Error" head
4 - L5
5 - M6
6 - 9P w/ GG&G T.I.D. attached to bezel
7 - Legoed HA E2E w/ Black E2E head
8 - HA E2E w/ OpticsHQ/TLS Q5 LED single-mode head & McGizmo McClicky
9 - Black E2D w/OpticsHQ/TLS Q5 LED single-mode head & E2D tailcap
10- 9Z w/ modern z44 bezel and z41 tailcap and P91 lamp
11- HA 9AN Commander
12- Leef-bodied M4 w/ scalloped bezel (Black body, HA tailcap and bezel)
13- Leef-bodied 9P w/ Handmade Malkoff M60 drop-in.
14- Milky-modded L1 "extreme."
15- FiveMega-bodied 6P w/ flats and z49 tailcap switch
16- Milky Snake-Eyes~ Modded KL3 head, D2 body, z41 tailcap
17- Milky Room Sweeper~ S.G. E2E with tear drop bezel and momentary switch
18- Milky P4 mod~ Modded black KL1 head, black E2E body, E2D tailcap
19- A2 w/ white LEDs
20- Koa Wood bodied Surefire 6P
21- EB1
23- E2D LED Defender Ultra
24- G2Z Combat light w/ Max Vision
25- G2X Pro in Yellow body/bezel option (600/15 lumens version)
26- E2L Outdoorsman w/ z44 bezel and TnC E-C black finned adapter, z68 tailcap, w/ Malkoff M60W MC-E Warm drop-in.


----------



## UnderTheWeepingMoon

My lights:

Customs:
McGizmo LunaSol 27-C
McGizmo LunaSol 20
McGizmo Aleph 1 (2x123 body, datiLED K2 TFFC LE)
McGizmo Aleph 2 (1x123 body, datiLED modded XP-G GDuP LE)
Icarus Triple XP-G Surefire E2e
Arc Mania Super Flashlight III
Katokichi Ichishiki CR2 LE (ROF driver, Seoul High-CRI)
Muyshondt Aeon
SPY007 (originally Seoul, now K2 TFFC)

Production Lights:
Arc6 (K2 TFFC)
HDS Ultimate 60 GT
HDS Ra Clicky High-CRI
Peak Eiger (Brass, QTC)
SureFire A2 (Onion Ring, Lumens Factory HO-A2)
SureFire C2 (Moddoo Triple XP-E)
SureFire Z2 (Cryos Head, Kerberos Quad XP-G)
SureFire 6P (Malkoff M61WLL)
SureFire 6P (Malkoff M91W)
SureFire G3 (Lumens Factory SR-9)
SureFire M6 (PhD-M6, Mettee SMO Reflector)

[email protected]:
Icarus Aspheric Mag SC
2C [email protected]
3D [email protected] (PhD-MD, FM3X)

On the Keys:
Photon Fanatic Killer AAA (AlTiN)


----------



## parker2520

Just started collecting this month(thank god this month is almost over). So far

1st light: Surefire LX2
2nd RS Clicky tactical

3rd(ordered today) Fenix TK40

Wish list

Many, many Led Flashlights( There is always July)


----------



## Jash

Fenix: TK40, TK20, E20

Nitecore: SR3, EX10 SP

Quark: 2AA Tactical, Mini AA

Maglite: 4D SSC-P7, 4D Fusion 36, minimag - nitize led + IQ switch (the light that started it)

LED Lenser: P3

X-Glow: 3D XR-E (massive runtime)


----------



## CM2010

MG P-Rocket SST-50
Olight M30
Olight M20 R5
Eagletac T20C2 MK II
Fenix TK30
Thrunite Catapult V1
Lumapower D-Mini Ultra VX*

*


----------



## Incidentalist

Double post, see one below.


----------



## Incidentalist

For the time being, I am going to limit this list to my Ti lights only. I'll probably add my SS lights and some of my Al lights later.

*Titanium Lights*

4Sevens
MiniAA
MiniCR2
Mini123
Preon 1 (Twisty)
Preon 1 (Clicky)
Preon 2

Cool Fall
Spy007

DST
TLR

Fenix
Lo-Ti
PD10

FireWorm
F01
F1

gregw
Exolion

iTP
A3 EOS

JHanko
TiD10
TiEX10

Jillite
J2

kuku427
LF2XTi
TiD10
Volere

Lumencraft
Gatlight V3

Lummi
Raw
Wee

ma_sha1
Draco clone

Mac
EDC SST-50

McGizmo
LS20
LS27
Mule
PD-S
Saphire

Modomag
Draco
Drake

Mr. Bulk
AeroCub

Muyshondt
Aeon
Ion
Mako
Nautilus

Peak
TiEiger

PhotonFanatic
Killer
La Petite Killer (x2)

Russtang
TiEX10

Sabrewolf
Chimera

Surefire
Titan

ThruNite
TiKey

Titanium Innovations
illuminaTi (x2)

Tom Anderson
Mini123

VersaTi
ET10 (high first)
ET10 (low first)

wvaltakis
TiFli exposed
TiFli shrouded

Xeno
Cube V6

Yoo Heui-Gyun 
Bitz


----------



## powernoodle

This thread has been alive for 5 years. Whoever started it was a genius.


----------



## Monocrom

powernoodle said:


> This thread has been alive for 5 years. Whoever started it was a genius.


 
Maybe he just wanted to brag about the lights he owned. And everyone else wanted to do the same thing.


----------



## eygen

powernoodle said:


> This thread has been alive for 5 years. Whoever started it was a genius.



Can't disagree :twothumbs
Howmany flashlights does the_LED_musuem have by now?

I'm content with what I really need, unlike knives where I keep on getting more.

-4sevens Quark AA2 (brilliant light!)
-Romisen RC-G2 II G5
-Fenix E01


----------



## Vortus

2X ET T20C2 MII (1 XPG-R5 and 1 XM-L HO)
ET T10
ET T10L
2 Mag 2 D w old style 2-3D Malkoff XP-G (one stock otherwise, one with a striker tail and a Kui SS Strike bezel with glow dots)
Mag 2AA w Electrolux
Elektrolumens Blaster NG
Black Diamond Zenith modded with USWOH
Fenix PD1 on a LEEF Clicky w cigar ring (also a spare nekomane body)
Fenix PD1 CE
Jetbeam CL-E 
2 Olight T10 XPG R5
1 Olight T15 XPG R5
Solarforce SS L2 #12 with a nailbender Optic XR-E drop-in (assorted SS bezels as well)

incoming 
ET D25A Ti XML U2

.....less sad as time goes by


----------



## run4jc

Always changing...but not as often....these lights are really, really satisfying to me. it's really gotten out of hand!! 


*Okluma*
DC1 Aluminum, 3500 Nichia 219B, SW35, R9080, copper pill, DrJones H17Fx Driver w/ lucidrv2 - 7135 + FET
DC0 Aluminum - 4000k Nichia 219, 10 degree optic, guppydrv

*Oveready*
BOSS FT Clicky Distressed Aluminum, 5.1 engine, 4000k XPL HI + Red
BOSS RT Click Distressed Aluminum 70, 5.1 engine, 4000k XPL HI + Red

*McGizmo*
McLux III PD in Aluminum - DatiLED performed an emitter swap to a Samsung LH351D 4000k - 92+ CRI plus current boosted to 750 mA
Haiku with 4200k XPL -HI and HIVE converter
*
Cool Fall
*Spy 007 #252 (XPG2) Updated firmware

*Laulima Metal Craft*
Brass Hoku - 4000k Nichia 219C 
Body/Head Material: Brass
Body: Short Clipless
Bezel: Reflector
Finish: Machine Finish
Light Engine Grip Cuts: Twisted Flutes
Logo: Small Logo

*HDS Systems*
Rotary NB4 Nichia with flush tail cap, executive, sapphire

*Venom Defense and Design*
Orion, aluminum, 219C 4000k, H17F

*Malkoff*
MD2 with M61T HOT and Tricap

*Surefire*
6P - running Vinh 219 module
G2 
E2E
L1 Gen6
LX2
A2 Aviator with Calipsoii Multi-mode LED ring - warm white

*Zebralights*
SC62W
SC32W
SC52NW L2
H32w Neutral
SC64LE 


*Lumintop, Acebeam, Olight, Fenix, 4Sevens, Maratec....let's just say "A bunch of them"*


​


----------



## KeyGrip

Let's see if I can do this off the top of my head..

Arc:
AAA P (CS emitter)

McGizmo: 
HD45 & PD

SureFire: 
L4
G2
U2
E1e
E2L
G2L
9P+extender+KT4

Peak:
Pacific & Baltic

Mag:
2C ROP
3D w/Elektrolumens dropin
Stock 3D

Zebralight:
H50

Petzle:
Tikka2 Plus something something
e+Lite

Brinkmann:
Headlamp I found in a box marked "Free"

Nitecore:
EZAA

That's about everything worth mentioning.


----------



## John_Galt

I have:

Fenix LD20
Ti Quark AA
Princeton tec Blast
Mini-MAG LED

I recently sold my HDS EDC B42XR.

Then I purchased a Ra 140narrow.


----------



## ninemm

Updated list (again and again 7/26, 7/27, 8/02, 8/10, 8/12, 8/13, 9/9, 9/15 :duh2: :sick2:

*Customs:*
McLuxIII PD-S slate *soon to be white cerakote w/XP-G* *!!!nearing completion!!!*
McGizmo McClickie Mule "Oilslick" w/GDuP driver, XP-G, and green glow powder 
Sabrewolf Mini SST-50 EDC 
T1A-BK w/Neutral XP-G by DaFABRICATA
Delghi Iris in Orange

*Stock Surefires:*
T1A-BK 
L1-HA 

*Others:*
Nitecore D10 Q5 
Quark MiniAA NW XPE
Inova X5 UV

*Gifted Lights:*
4sevens Quark MiniAA NW - Mom
Nitecore EZAA - Bro-in-law


----------



## Chicago_Ted

*LED Lenser*

LED Lenser P7

*Fenix*

Fenix TK40

*Other*

Maglite Solitaire
Gerber Tempo
2AA Incan Cheapy
3 LED Dynamo light



Wishlist of Future Lights:

Jetbeam RRT-0
Jetbeam RRT-1


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*The Captains Lights:*





*4Sevens*
4sevens Mini CR2
4sevens Mini 123 
4sevens Mini AA
4sevens Quark 123 / 18650 body

*Delghi*
Custom Orange Iris 123





*Epsilon*
Epsilon P72

*Fenix*
Fenix LD01
FenixP3D

*HDS*
Ra / HDC EDC Clicky 120 wide beam, flush button, stainless bezel
Ra / HDS EDC Clicky 140 Narrow beam, raised button, black AlTiN bezel 
Ra / HDS EDC Clicky High CRI, flush button, black AlTiN bezel

*Icon*
Icon Irix II Headlamp

*Jetbeam*

Jetbeam Jet I Pro IBS V3 Q3 Warm
Jetbeam Jet III M R2
Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor
Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor
Jetbeam RRT-2 Raptor

*Jil Light*
Jil CR2 1.3W

*LiteFlux*
LiteFlux LF2XT Black W/ Ti Clip and Ti Button Slotted with Blue Trit





*Lummi*
Lummi Raw NS W/Green Trit

*Mag Industries*
Maglite 4D with Terralux LED

*Maratac*
Maratac AAA Black
Maratac AAA Polished

*Muyshondt* 
Muyshondt Aeon

*Photon*
Photon Freedom

*PhotonFanatic* 
*Custom Ti Killer in black Diamond Like Carbon (DLC)*





*RayN*
RayN S20 AAA

*Solarforce*
Solarforce L2M (Orange Cerakote) w/ Nailbender Linger Special 

*SunwayLED*
SunwayLED M20C


*Surefire*
Surefire E2DL 5 /200 (White Cerakoted)
Surefire 6PDL (Orange and White Cerakoted) with ThruNite XM-L 3 mode 
Surefire G2L Green
Surefire G2L Red with Thrunite XP-G Drop in 
Surefire E1B Silver with 110 lumen
Surefire C2 HA III with Cryos bezel and TorchLab Triple XP-G  
Surefire C2 HA III with Malkoff M91W
Surefire C2 BK with Kerberos High CRI Triple XP-G
Surefire C2 BK with BK KT1 with an IMRM3T breathing fire.
Surefire LX2
Surefire L1
Surefire Z2 with M2 crenelated bezel With Nailbender XP-G 1.4A Q2 3000K 7A3 (90 minimum CRI)
Surefire e1e
Surefire Z2 w/KX4
Surefire Z3 with M2 bezel and various drop ins
Surefire A2

*Titaner*
Titaner ET20 AAA (JUNK. DO NOT BUY ONE. MINE LASTED 4 MONTHS AND THEY WILL NOT REPLY TO WARRANTY REQUESTS)

*Zebralight*
Zebralight SC30


*Legos*:
Vital Gear FB2 with XM-L modded L1 head direct drive 17670 (950+ OTF) (Bigchelis modded and tested)
Vital Gear FB 2 with E2DL 200 lumen head
Vital Gear FB 1 with E1B 110 lumen head


lovecpf


----------



## fullpost

4Sevens Quark MiNi 123
4Sevens Quark AA^2 NW

EagleTac T20C2 Mark II NW

HDS EDC High CRI

ITP A3 Eos Titanium
ITP A3 Eos Upgraded

JETBeam Jet-III Pro ST R2 BVC

LED Lenser P7

Romisen RC-C6 II NW

Solarforce L2P with Thrunite XP-G R5 dropin, UCL lens
Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 on L2X Extended body, UCL lens
Solarforce Skyline II

Streamlight Nanolight

SureFire 6P Oveready Ceramic Safety Orange with Malkoff M61 dropin, McClicky Switch, UCL lens
SureFire C2 Oveready Ceramic White with Malkoff M61W dropin, McClicky Switch, UCL lens
SureFire LX2
SureFire Saint

ThruNite TiKey

ZebraLight H31w


----------



## mwoods59

This is my list of old chrome classics -

Big Jim (soon to become an "aviator Jim")
Eveready Masterlite -cool old square chrome light with painted accents 2D
Rayovac Sportsman Deluxe 2D no switch w/ green painted stripe
Eveready Captain 2C
Eveready 2D 1960's mint cond. 
True Test Supreme. 6D mfg unknown USA made. 

All in excellent shape.


----------



## Buckles

Surefire G2L
Brinkmann Maxfire LX
Brinkmann Armormax
Solarforce L2
Solarforce L2r
PrincetonTec 40
MiniMag x3
Maglite Solitaire 
3D Maglite
Browning microblast
No name 2AA light from gun show
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme
Craftsman Spotlight


----------



## Klondike

Hello,



JetBeam RRT-2
Olight M-20 Premium (R2)
Olight M20-S (R5)
 MG Pli ( MC-E )
Solarforce L2 m
UltraFire C1
UltraFire WF-602b
Tank TK-360
Litexpress Workx 203
Fenix TK-12 (R5)
UltraFire WF-502
UltraFire ZF 7370
Aurora AK-P7
EagleTac T100 C2 MK II
ThruNite Catapult V1
MagLite XL 100
ITP C6T

Greetings

Klondike

lovecpf
*
*


----------



## ronkun38

Surefire:
A2L-WH
G2L-FYL
E1B
E1E-BK
6PL
6P(bored)
C2(bored)

Other:
MicroFire TL2R
4Sevens Quark 123x2 Tactical Warm White
PEAK EIGER HA #8
Fenix LD01 XP-G R4 Outdoor White
Streamlight Nanolight

P60 drop-in modules:
Wolf-Eyes XP-G R5
ThruNite XP-G R5
FeiLong Cree MC-E
UltraFire SST-50
YS Custom Cree XR-E Warm White

LumensFactory P7 M Turbo Head


----------



## bradleyj37

MCgizmo ti haiku
ThruNite catapult v2
jetbeam rrt-0
jetbeam m1x
4sevens ti mini 123
4sevens mini 123
4sevens ti 123 #599/750
Ra edc clicky
surefire m4 devastator w/clicky
surefire t1a titan
surefire e2d led defender
surefire 6p led defender
surefire e1b backup
shiningbeam rx1

got to do some more digging!!


----------



## angelofwar

Time for an up-date...

Surefires (all stock unless otherwise mentioned):

1) L1 (6th Gen.)
2) L1-RD (5th Gen.)/(Discontinued)
3) L2 (Discontinued)
4) E1L
5) E2L (2008 + Two Stage Version)
6) LX2
7) E2L-AA
8) E1B-SL
9) E2e w/ MN02
10) C2-HA w/ KX4-HA (Nat)
11) C2-HA(BK) "Strider" w/ M60L
12) C3-HA (Older 3-Flats version) w/ KL5 (1st Gen Lux-V)
13) C3-BK w/ M60LF
14) 6Z (Discontinued)
15) 9Z (Discontinued)
16) 9Z(R) w/ A20 Adptr. and KX4-BK (Type II)
17) D3 (Discontinued) w/ M60F
18) G2LR-BK
19) G2R-OD
20) G2-TN
21) G2-OD
22) G2Z-OD w/ KX4
23) G3 w/ KL3
24) G3L-BK w/ KX4
25) L6 (Discontinued)
26) M3 (Laser Products variant w/ ribbed bezel, S/N A00308)
27) M4 w/ MN60
28) M6 w/ MN20
29) 6P w/ P60L
30) 6PLR w/3rd. Gen. KL3
31) 
32) G2X-Pro
33) A2L-RD
34) E2L (Older KL1 version, "F.M. Allen" Edition)
35) G3D-BK
36) 9P
37) Z2L w/ KX4
38) L4 (Lux-V)
39) HL1-A-TN Helmet Light
40) Saint Minimus
41) 918FA (Discontinued; 9-Volt dedicated fore-end for Rem. 870)
42) M951
43) M962
44) 660 Variant Weapon Light (L60/A21/U505B Pressure Switch)
45) M3LT-S
46) U2 (Seoul Version)
47) Kroma


----------



## RoadKingMoe

I've been using flashlights for over 50 years, the last 25 years or so, mostly MagLites. In addition to a 2AA Mini MagLite incandescent each for me and the wife, and a 3D MagLite incandescent in the truck, we now have 4Sevens LED lights. We're not flashlight hobbyists and don't need Rolex/Mercedes-grade lights--just practical ones that work as advertised, for a good price.

We now have a 2AA Quark Regular each for me and the wife, and a CR123 Quark Regular for my pocket. The 4Sevens lights give great bang for buck and totally blow away the MagLites. We use all the modes and the Quark Regular interface makes accessing them easy. We get over two hours use on Turbo using two Lithium Ultimate AAs. The CR123 is essentially the same 3-volt light with a different, much shorter battery--same brightness levels but shorter run time. I bought it after enjoying the 2AA models so much.

We still have the MagLite 3D in the truck, but may convert it to LED.


----------



## Tripwik

I'm kinda new so my list is short but growing quickly!

Lumens Factory Seraph SP-9
Lumens Factory Seraph SP-9 (Malkoff M61 drop-in)
Surefire C2 Centurion (Lumens Factory D26 drop-in)
Peak Logan
Lummi Wee NS
Ultrafire C-3
Led Lenser Multi-Mode
Streamlight Sidewinder


----------



## Blaidd Drwg

So I us to have all these lights till one day I got angry and took my anger out on them.Kinda got an anger problem.
streamlight 5 led with laser pointer
regular 2 cell mag light
led 2 cell mag light
two Serengeti light very good light kinda like surefire but less expensive
I have my new Inova White which I love only thing it takes cr 123a batteries
so are great kinda pricey tho.Streamlight stylus pro is a great light survived the washer and dryer and still lit up with water in it.I plan to buy more flash light can't have too many.


----------



## shado

*Lights*

- Mac's Customs
- McGizmo
- PhotonFanatic 
- Lumencraft 
- KuKu 427
- Quark 
- HDS 
- JETBeam 
- Lummi
- Fenix 
- Olight 
- Cool Fall 
- and some others


----------



## mossyoak

HDS- 170E Clickie, AlTiN titanium bezel, Sapphire lens 
Muyshondt- Aeon R2 warm, black Ha3
4Sevens- 123 Quark XPE R2, with custom crenelated bezel, and custom deep carry clip
Princeton Tec- Rebel EOS, super warm, blaze orange


----------



## shipwreck

Eagletac M2CX4
Eagletac P20C2 Mk II
Eagletac T20C2 Mk II 
Eagletac T100C2 Mk II

Solarforce L2 with "Attack Bezel"
Solarforce L2
Solarforce L2m 

Inova Xo (latest generation)
Inova T2-MP 140 lumens
Inova XO3 - 2009 Edition

Coleman Max 110 Lumen Spot/Flood AAA LED
3D Maglight with Fusion 36 LED Conversion -- 400-600 lumens
C30 Spot to Flood LED
3D Maglight LED
C30 Spot to Flood LED (I got 2 of these)
Brinkman AAA 3W LED
AA Mini Maglight with LED Conversion
Brinkman Xenon 2x123 light


----------



## Genna

My lights:

*Arc*:

# Arc "AA"
# Arc "AAA" Regular
# Arc-P "AAA" Regular
# Arc-P "AAA" Camouflage
# Arc-P "AAA" Limited Edition
# Arc-P "AAA" IKARIYA
# Arc-P "AAA" Turquoise LED

* 
ArcMania*:

# KI (black) 
# KI-T (black) 
# KIB-T
# Extreme III (GT/LE)
# Extreme III (XP-G)
# Extreme III (XP-C)
# Extreme III (XP-E, Lim. Ed.)
# ME-II (SST-50 Prototype, black)
# EM-AA (Golden Dragon LED, Bare AL Prototype)
# SF-III (10W SMT Ostar, old style)
# SF-III (Luxeon III, old style)
* 

Fenix:

*# P1D head (black) + Leef body (black)
# L0D RB80 (black)
# L0P (black)
* 

FiveMega*:

# 3x IMR26500 Megalennium body + FM3X head + FM1909 bulb
# 3x 18650 S Megalennium-B body + SF KT4 head + WA1185bulb
# PAR36 + BigLeef Body + Martek 4509Q
# PAR36 + 5x IMR26500 + Martek 4509Q

*
Ganp*:

# Griffin CR123 body + Griffin Cree R2 head + Griffin tailcap *sold*
# Griffin P7 Prototype head + PEU pineapple body + McTC tailcap
*


*LASER**:

# SF M2 body + SF KL3 (MC-E) head + SW02 tailcap
# SF E1e body + KL1 (SST-50) head + Z57 tailcap
*


Milky Labs*:

# SF E2e "Room Sweeper"
*


SureFire

*# SF M3T body + SF KT4 head + MN16 bulb + SW02 tailcap
# SF M3T body + LF Seraph P7 (3-Stage) head + SW02 tailcap
# SF E1 + LF E1R bulb
# Leef 2x18650 + KT1 + Arc mania Ostar Tower modul + Ganp tailcap
# PEU pineapple + KL4 (IR) + Z68 tailcap


And it gets more and more :naughty:

Regards
Genna


----------



## AILL

My turn:

Novatac 120P with XPG-R5 pewter
Novatac 120T with K2TFFC pewter
Novatac Storm with SSCP4 *U3* gun metal
Novatac 120T stock black 
Novatac Storm desert tan with K2TFFC
Novatac SPL 120 SPA defense stock
Novatac Special OPS

RA Clicky 140CGT stock
RA Twisty 120 with XPG-R4 NW

Nitecore EZ 123 
Nitecore EZ CR2 warm

4 sevens mini 123 WW Q3

MAG 2D ROP
MAG 3D
MAG 4D
MAG 5D
MAG 6D

Eagletac M2C4

Lumapower MRV

POB HID 35W

Fenix PD20

Tiablo TA1


----------



## jacketch

mwoods59 said:


> This is my list of old chrome classics -
> 
> Big Jim (soon to become an "aviator Jim")
> Eveready Masterlite -cool old square chrome light with painted accents 2D
> Rayovac Sportsman Deluxe 2D no switch w/ green painted stripe
> Eveready Captain 2C
> Eveready 2D 1960's mint cond.
> True Test Supreme. 6D mfg unknown USA made.
> 
> All in excellent shape.



Very nice collection


----------



## eygen

Well, my Quark AA2 is off to test how good 4sevens warranty is. One off the list :thumbsdow


----------



## Bloke

Maglite solitaire, mini, 2D (all very old and beat up)

Led Lenser M1

Fenix PD10
Fenix PD30 R4

Jetbeam E3S
Jetbeam RRT-0
Jetbeam RRT-2
Jetbeam RRT-3


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

FAR to many to mention.

Highlights are Fenix L1D and P2D.

Home from almost 3 full months on the road. Looked through all my 1x18650 or 2x123 lights for the ONE I'm going to take when I go back on the road.

Inova XO3 with a clicky T series tailcap.
Nice beam, neutral tint and bright enough.

Sorry.


----------



## jssp78

Surefire
L4 old version
E2e now with a kx2 single
E1l dual
6P/M60W
G2/M60L
E1B 80model

Inova
X1 white 25 lumen 

Photon 
Photon pro cree
Photon x-micro

Streamlight
Microstream X 2
Pt1l

Gerber
Infinity ultra
Firecracker

Peak
Brass Pyrennes
2Stainless El Capitan level 8
HA El Capitan level 4 Brass head
HA Eiger level 2 and level 6 head

VME
Twisty w/M60LL
Vital Gear FB1 body w/M31

Amilite
CR123 XRE Cuty


----------



## smack2000

*Current:*
Mac's EDC SST-50 6500K 2.8a Ti No Clip (bought here)
Mac's EDC SST-50 6500K 2.8a Brass No Clip (bought from bradleyj37 who bought here)
Mac's EDC SST-50 6500K 2.8a Aluminum No Clip
Mac's Tri-EDC / Ti / L333 LMH engine / Etched McGizmo clip (traded for here, previous sale here)
Mcgizmo Sapphire (bought here)
Orb Wee NS
Orb Raw Ti
Orb Raw NS XM-L Flat Tail
Pewter Mag 1D w/P7 DD (bought here)
Pewter Mag ROP
Liteflux LF2XT
Inova X5

Blue Mag AA with Download XP-G drop-in (bought here)
Pewter Mag AA with Download XP-G drop-in (bought here)
Pewter Mag Solitaire
Lime Green Mag 3D
Black Mag 3D
NIB Lime Green Mag 3D
NIB Orange Mag 3D

*Incoming:*


*Gone (but not forgotten):*
Mcgizmo LS20 (bought here) (sold here)
Nickel Plated Mag623 (sold here)
Large Ti Luce de Notte (sold here)
Chimera Mini (bought here)
Orb Raw NS (lost at a park :-( )
Arc6 w/Guarded Sleve, Green Trit (bought here)
Download's Pocket Rocket 6th Run SST-50 HA3/6500K/3 Mode (bought here)
Download's Pocket Rocket 7th Run SST-50 Ti/6500K/3 mode (bought here)
Mac's Tri-EDC bare AL/6500K/Ti Clip (bought here)

*Want:*
Surefire M1
Copper Tri-EDC


----------



## gsr

Surefire

E1B
A2
E2DLED
G2Z w/ LED
L1
G2 YL x2

Inova 24/7 x2

4sevens Quark AA

Princeton Tec Matrix 2 x2

Leatherman Serac 2

MagLite 3 D cell

Streamlight M6

First Light Liberator GP

I still don't have enough.


----------



## kejac

Just starting my collection:
Photon micro
Fenix TK12
Fenix E20
Preon 1
Nitecore D10
Rogue 1
Mag 3D 
Bunch of Mini Mags
And a Solitaire


----------



## toby_pra

very nice collections here :huh:


----------



## angelofwar

gsr said:


> Surefire
> 
> E1B
> A2
> E2DLED
> G2Z w/ LED
> L1
> G2 YL x2
> 
> Inova 24/7 x2
> 
> 4sevens Quark AA
> 
> Princeton Tec Matrix 2 x2
> 
> Leatherman Serac 2
> 
> MagLite 3 D cell
> 
> Streamlight M6
> 
> I still don't have enough.


 
Not bad GSR! Surprised it took ya this long to register here with that collection! :welcome: BTW!


----------



## jamie.91

Romisen RC-N3
Fenix LD01 SS
Quark MiNi 123
Solarforce L2M
2D mag x2 to be modded
2D mag ROP
iTP A3 EOS
EastwardYJ ( cant remember specific model number )

and some others not worth listing

jamielovecpf
EDIT: Eagletac T10c aswell now


----------



## knucklehead87

Lx2
E1L
E1B

m20s
t10
t15

quark mini aa

and incoming quark aa tactical..

i started collecting 1+ months ago...i jsut cant stop from buying :sick2:


----------



## SML

Hello

My lights:

Maglite 3С
Maglite 2АА
Maglite 2ААА
Maglite Soliter
Fenix TK10
SureFire G2
NiteCore EX10
Fenix PD20 R2 2010
Lumens Factory Seraph SP-6, 2 Cell Modular Flashlight (Xenon)
Lumens Factory Seraph SP-9, 3 Cell Modular Tactical Flashlight (LED) + Seraph - D36 Mini-Turbo Head+HO-9L
Lighthound CR-1 Cree Q4 LED 1x123 or 1xRCR123
Aurora X-06-3 Cree P4-WC 120-Lumen LED Flashlight with Assault Crown (3*CR123A)
JETBeam JET-1 Pro IBS v.2 Q3
NiteCore EZ AA
Lumens Factory Seraph SP-9, 3 Cell Modular Tactical Flashlight(Xenon)
TrustFire TR-803 Cree Q5-WC 230-Lumen
UltraFire A10 HA-III Cree Q5-WC HA-III 220-Lumen
Romisen RC-A4 Cree Q3-WC 3-Mode 150-Lumen
TANK007 TK-703 HA-III Cree Q3-WC 110-Lumen
TrustFire F20 Cree Q5-WC 5-Mode 230-Lumen
TrustFire Z1 Cree XP-E-Q5 3-Mode 280


----------



## rick108

Wow, I thought I had a lot of lights! so here is my first post

Fenix TK40
Surefire E2DL
AA Quark Tactical
Nitecore Extreme Infinity
Fenix PD20
2d Maglite Rebel
Streamlight night com
Fenix hp10
Maelstrom G5
Quark mini 123
lovecpf


----------



## Tumor

^ So did I, then i found this site lol
Gonna have to start catchin up

Surefire 6P
Surefire G2 X2
Surefire E2D LED
Surefire C2
Mag 4D
Mag 2D-deceased, batteries exploded, anyone want the parts?
Mini mag 2AA


----------



## Acid87

Fenix TK30
iTP A3 SS
Mag solitare (3)
Mini Mag (1)
Nitecore D10 q5 old ui
Nitecore D10 r2 camo new ui (Red Trit in piston slot)
Nitecore D20
Nitecore SR3
Petzl Emergency headlamp
Surefire G2 (1 plain, 1 P60L with metal head upgrade for heat)
Surefire G2L 
Surefire 6P (with a KX4 head)
Surefire C3
Surefire E1B
Surefire E2E (with red filter and diffuser)
Streamlight stylus pro.


Surefire lego is working its way into my veins. Buying E-series bodies, tailcaps, Glass lens for the G2's and even Surefire battery cases. 

The addiction isnt slowing. 

I LOVE IT! :devil:


----------



## FenixIlluminated

I'm new to at least the mild passion of flashlights, but some of you guys here are crazy, I have seen users post lists of hundreds of flashlights, I don't know how people even acquire that many or make use of them all :thinking:

To each their own of course.. You'll be the lucky one's if the sun ever dies 
Again, I have only recently found that I kind of really like flashlights.
My list so far only consists of two TK45's. This list may grow a bit in time, but certainly could never afford to own an abundance of flashlights!


----------



## Tek3

Hm, yea. My collection is pretty modest compared to most of you guys, but my wife doesn't understand our fascination and nags me when I spend money on flashlights. Lol.

Fenix TK10
Fenix LD20 (R4 version)
Fenix TA21 
Fenix PD30 (R4 version, 265 Lumen)

Quark AA2 Tactical
Quark RGB

JETBeam RRT-2 Raptor (R2 version)
JETBeam M1X

SureFire Kroma (for sale in the CPF MP)
SureFire AZ2
SureFire LX2


Waiting for the new SureFire line to be released and will be making a few more additions. Also looking to add the Fenix TK30, Fenix TK45, Quark Tactical 123^2, Quark G5 Malestrom, and the SureFire E2L Outdoorsman to my collection by Christmas.


----------



## Pi_314

It's official!
For the true flashaholic, one must use the scroll wheel to see the full list of their treasures.:thumbsup:


----------



## SureAddicted

wolfy said:


> My collection todate;
> 
> Eveready 3D (classic 1950s chrome plated brass) with LED dropin
> Eveready 3D (1990's classic revisit large head in brass) with LED dropin
> MagLite 3D with Malkoff 3-6D dropin
> MagLite 4D with Macs Customs 4500K SST-50 dropin
> MiniMag 2AA with Teralux Ministar2 dropin
> Olight SR-90 Intimidator
> Olight M20s Warrior R5
> Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2
> Thrunite Catapult V2
> Jetbeam M1X
> Jetbeam TC-R3
> Jetbeam RRT-1
> Legion II SST-50
> McGizmo Haiku XP-G
> McGizmo Makai
> McGizmo Aleph3 ruberised Duracoat DB+LuxV
> McGizmo Aleph3 chrome DB+Seoul
> McGizmo McLuxI PR/X-bin 3x123EN
> McGizmo 27LT-S
> McGizmo McLuxIII HD45 Milky P4-FluPic
> Malkoff HoundDog
> Ra Light EDC clicky 170 tactical flush button + 17670 body raised button
> Downloads Pocket Rocket SST-50
> FiveMega FM3X+Megalenium-B
> SureFire 9P
> Surefire 6P LED Defender (Solarforce SS head and Malkoff M61W)
> Surefire G2D FYL
> Tiablo A50
> Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-1 on L2 body with S5 switch
> Solarforce lots of L2 lego (about 6 flashlights worth of bits)
> Solarforce Skyline I
> Solarforce L1200
> iTP A6 Polarstar
> iTP A1 Eos
> iTP A3 Eos Titanium
> iTP H01
> LED Lenser P7
> RaidFire Spear with SST-50
> UltraFire WF-502B
> Ultrafire WF-502D
> Ultrafire WF-501A
> Ultrafire WF-501D
> Ultrafire C1
> Ultrafire C8-XPG
> Ultrafire ZF-60147 lantern
> Uniquefire X8
> MTE SSC P7
> Romisen RC-A6
> Trustfire ST-50
> Trustfire F22
> Saik SA-8
> Police GL-037-45
> Cheap HK 35/50W HID
> Cheap 900lumen SSC P7 bike light which works a treat (replaces my old NiCd powered 15W halogen bike lights)
> 
> Incoming;
> McGizmo Ti S27 PD
> Tiablo A10
> Surefire E1B
> Surefire M3 custom Lego with SST-50+McR38
> 
> Looking for;
> Olight M20 Ti
> McGizmo Aleph 1 head



WHOA...I'm sorry I got you into this mess lol. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## powernoodle

Glad to see that this thread is still alive after 5 years.


----------



## toby_pra

Never stop collecting...lovecpf


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Surefire A2
Surefire L2
Surefire M3 Milkymod 3xMRE
Surefire M6 Magnumlight with PhD Regulation
Surefire M6 Milkymod 4xMCE (under construction)

FiveMega Red 2x18500 D36
FiveMega Megalennium running FM1909
FiveMega Pewter 2.5D 2S/2P Mag running ROP high

2D Mag Pewter ROP-LE (2x18650)
3D Mag Black x 2


----------



## Indonesian

- Led Lenser P7
- Fenix E20
- Mini Maglite
- SacredFire NF-009


----------



## hotel

Hi, I am just starting in this hobby and currently have

Fenix TK11R5
Fenix TK45
Jetbeam RRT0 R5
Jetbeam RRT3
Jetbeam JEt 1 Pro
Sunwayled M10R
Sunwayled M40C
Surefire E2DL
Surefire LX2
Nitecore D11
Nitecore Infilux
Olight I10
4seven Maelstrom G5
Ledlenser M7
Eagletec M3C4 R5


----------



## Ishango

Since editing this list was becoming quite a lot of work lately with lights being gifted and new lights arriving I just listed a few favorites  (although I really like all my lights).

HDS Clicky 120 Executive
Sunwayman V10R
Zebralight SC51w
4Sevens Quark 123² Turbo
Eagletac D25C Clicky
Fenix TK12


----------



## NCT1

My list of lights:

-Download's Aluminum Pocket Rocket
-Olight M21 Warrior
-Farka F8
-Xeno G5
-Xeno E15
-Xeno Cube SS V7
-4sevens AA^2
-4sevens Preon 1 Blue
-4sevens Preon 1 Titanium
-Nitecore NDI
-Nitecore EX10 R2 Edition
-Maratac AAA
-2 Coast V2 Triplex Lights, 1 Black and 1 Silver
-$3 Laser/9 LED light from Home Deopot - The pride of my collection:nana:


----------



## TITANER

The_LED_Museum said:


> As of just over a year ago:
> 
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Brinkmann Rebel 2 4-LED Flashlight
> Tektite Excursion LS4 Flashlight
> Excursion Pro
> Expedition 300 (Green)
> Expedition 300 (White)
> Expedition 50
> Trek 400 EX40
> Expedition 1900
> Exped. 1900 Ltd
> Expedition 1400
> Tektite Expedition Star
> Dorcy 8-LED
> Lightwave 3000
> Lightwave 4000
> Millennium 3 C.Guard
> Millennium 3 Military
> Novigear SL2 Flashlight
> Pelican Sabrelite Flashlight
> Super Tiger 9-LED Flashlight
> Trek 6000 EX60
> Aitec "Collimator" torches
> Arc AA Flashlight
> Arc AAA LE (PE)
> Arc AAA RGB
> Arc AAA Std.
> ATA Aluminum 4-LED Flashlight
> Attitude
> Batonlite
> Belt Light
> Brinkmann Long Life
> Brinkmann Rebel
> C.C. Mini Trek
> CMG Bonfire Tent Light
> CMG Bonfire Blaze Tent Light
> CMG Infinity
> CMG Infinity Ultra
> CMG/Gerber Sonic
> Coleman Compact 3-LED Light
> Coleman Endurance 6-LED Light
> Dorcy 1-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 3-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy 4-LED Flashlight
> Dorcy Cool Blue #1
> Dorcy LS Flashlight
> eternaLight
> eternaLight Derringer
> eternaLight EliteMax
> eternaLight Elite X-Ray
> eternaLight Rave'n
> FL-04 Pocket Flashlight
> FlashLED 3 & 6
> Flashlight Tuner
> Energizer Folding Lant'n
> Inova X1 Flashlight
> PT Impact
> PT Impact II Flashlight
> LED-Club Flushlight
> LED Lenser V2 Flashlight
> "Penlite"
> LED Torch (ebay)
> Lightwave 2000
> Lightwave 2100
> Lumos LED Flashlight
> Mellert MasterLED x4
> Mini FlashLED
> Mini-Trek Flashlight
> MPTECH XP3
> MX5S Flashlight
> Nightbuster 8X
> Nightbuster Ledda
> Our Best Aluminum
> Peak 1xAAA 1xLED Brass Flashlight
> PLW-3 (New style)
> PLW-3 (Old style)
> Quantum 2000
> CMG Reactor
> S&W Galaxy
> 3-LED Saber Flashlight
> ShoreLite Vx1 Flashlight
> Starlite 128 (Old)
> Starlite 213R
> Starlite 128R
> Squid Light
> Streamlight ProPoly 4-AA
> Streamlight ClipMate
> Teknolite Flashlight w/Trasers
> TSI 3-Way LED Torch
> TSI Three-Color Sliding Torch
> Stylus 3
> Trek 1
> Trek 2
> Trek 4 Ltd. Ed. Alum
> TurboSpyder
> Turtlelite 1
> Turtlelite 2
> UK eLED Flashlight
> Unknown brand 3-LED Flashlight
> Coast Cutlery V12 Flashlight
> ASP Aspen
> Countycomm $1 Flashlight
> CMG O4 Mini
> County Comm Super Tough Light
> CuffMate
> Princeton Tec Eclipse
> Gamma Ray
> Gemlite
> Jewel Lite LED Flashlight
> Knife Lite
> Lightwave Pocket Bright
> Litepro Kee-Biner
> Litepro Quasar
> Lithium Micro Light
> Mirage Micro Light
> Photon 2
> Photon 3
> Photon Freedom Micro Light
> Photon X-Light
> Photon Rav'n
> PT Pulsar I
> PT Pulsar II
> Energizer Pocket LED
> 'Presentation UFO'
> Sapphire (Asp)
> Swiss+Tech Micro-Light
> Tag Light
> Toollogic T1 Tech Light
> UltraSLIM Disposable
> Photon X-Light Rainbow
> Small Keychain LED
> Aluminum Keychain Flashlight
> KeyLED Original
> KeyLED New
> LED Lenser V1 Moon
> LEDSupply Keychain Lantern
> NeoGlo Keychain Flashlights
> Pelican L1
> Photonenpumpe V8
> Pocketlite Auto
> Toollogic TracLite
> AK-38 LED+Laser Light
> Arc 4+ Flashlight
> Arc-LSHP w/Fraen
> Arc LS Premium
> Arc LS Prototype
> Epoch 4
> Beam-Fire Quattro
> Fliklite Flashlight
> Inova 24/7
> Inova X5
> LEDXTREME LX-5 Flashlight
> LED-Lenser V2 Triplex
> Pelican M6 LED Flashlight
> S175 Luxeon Flashlight
> SureFire KL1 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL2 LED Bezel
> SureFire KL3 LS Bezel
> SureFire KL4 5W LS Bezel
> SureFire L1
> SureFire L5 Flashlight
> TNC Hyper Lux V
> TNC Splash Ano Flashlight
> Streamlight TL-2 LS Flashlight
> Superfire SF-101 Flashlight
> Supra Police Flashlight
> Acculux Rechargeable
> ALX-1213N Rechargeable Luxeon Flashlight
> Bulldog LED Flashlight
> Coleman Rechargeable 2-LED Light
> Free Light
> Free Light 2
> Micra Lithium
> Micro opto e-light
> Nightstar II LED Flashlight
> PAL Survival
> PAL OneStar
> Rigel Skylite Flashlight
> Solar Rechargeable Flashlight
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> Vector 4 NUV Inspection Light
> Vector 7 Rechargeable UV LED Light
> 385nm 7-LED UV Flashlight
> 2-in-1 Money Det.
> InReTECH MC395 NUV
> Mini Detector UV
> Mini Money Checker
> Photon 3 Violet/NUV
> UView Phazer Inspection Light
> UView Rechargeable NUV Light
> UV Starlight
> UV 'UFO' type 1
> UV 'UFO' type 2
> Wilycon UV Keych.
> Wilycon UV Pen
> AB Moonbeams Nightlight
> AB UV Glo Lite Mod
> Lambda's Ill Pill mod
> Lambda's Hydra
> Elektrolumens ElektroBlaster
> Fire~Fly Flashlight
> Gentle LED Birth Light
> Illuminator HD Flashlight
> Aragorn's Violet P3 Mod
> Ted Bear's 'ArcFinity' Kit
> Alaska Illum. Legend Mod
> Double Barrel 18
> Mini Illuminator Flashlight
> Lambda Illuminator (LS)
> Long Gun Illuminator (LS Mod)
> McLux LED Flashlights
> McModule PM6 Mod
> Micro Illuminator Flashlight
> Milky Candle
> Double Barrel LS Mod
> Pelican M6 6W NUV Modification
> Spider LED Bike Light Mod
> SBP (Super Baby Pin)
> Positron Laser
> Space Needle II
> Terra Destroyer
> Turbo-Mate Flashlight
> Quaggy Light
> EverLED Bulb
> Ever-Star LED Bulb
> Diamond LED Replacement Bulb
> InReTECH 2AA kits
> InReTECH HELIOS
> InReTECH MCWK White
> InReTECH Mega 6
> InReTECH Super 6
> InReTECH TriLight
> InReTECH TriLight-III
> LEDcorp PR bulb
> LEDCORP Epieon Bulb
> NewBeam Mini-Mag "Bulb"
> Night Pearl PR Bulb
> Pro Series 3 Bulb
> Avalanche 2 Headlamp
> Avalanche 6 Headlamp
> Black Diamond Gemini
> Black Diamond Ion
> Black Diamond Moonlight
> Dostone 5-LED Headlamp
> Energizer LED Essentials headlamp
> FrontaLED Trekker
> Fusion (LRI)
> Lightwave Illuminator.
> Novigear HM1 LS Headlamp
> Petzl Tikka
> Princeton Tec Scout
> Responder 4AA Headlamp
> Seven $1 Store Flashlights
> Bison Sportlight (2-C)
> Division 2 Responder
> Brinkmann Legend LX
> Docter Aspherilux 125
> Mag Lite (3-D)
> Mag Solitaire Flashlight
> Mini Mag (2-AA)
> Nordic 3-D
> Pelican M6
> Princeton Tec Surge
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> S&W Classic Combo
> SureFire A2 Aviator
> SureFire CPF-50
> SureFire E2
> SureFire Executive E2D Defender
> SureFire M2 Centurion
> TigerLight FBOP Flashlight
> Trek 200
> Trek 6000
> Trek Micralite
> UKE Mini (2-AAA)
> Light Cannon 100 HID
> Crate&Barrel Slim Light Rechargeable
> 1xLED Keychain Flashlight
> Peak 1xAA 5xLED Gold Flashlight
> Energizer Trim Flex LED
> Peak 1xAAA 3xLED HA & Brass Flashlights
> OMBU 5W LED Flashlight
> Peak 1xCR123A 7xLED Brass Flashlight
> "Ceemore" 12-LED Flashlight
> Lightwave Infiniton Flashlight
> Sharper Image Ear Lite
> Eveready 2D Flashlight
> "Xnova" 1xAAA 3xLED Flashlight
> Guide Gear 12-LED Lantern
> Pelican 4300 Nemo 8C Flashlight
> SureFire L2 Digital Lumamax
> Nitestar 3W Luxeon Flashlight
> Vortex TC1 Flashlight
> PT Yukon HL Headlamp
> SureFire L6 Flashlight
> X8 LED Flashlight
> 6-LED Flashlight/Laser Pointer
> Elektrolumens XM-2 Flashlight
> McGizmo's PR-917 Bezel
> QuiqLite
> Extended LED Search Stick


Wow,wow ,great collection :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chalshus

Wow, that collection was huge...

Mine is rather small:

Surefire 6P
Surefire M6
Lupine TL700
Lupine Betty

I've worn out two Fenix P1D CE lights during work. (They don't like too much rain).


----------



## elho

*List of my lights*

*Standalone lights*

AELight 25W Xenide Class 1 Division 2
Arc AAA-UV (375nm)
FiveMega Megalennium-B (FM1909 / WA1185)
FiveMega Surefire Deep Turbo C
Inova T1-MP
Inova T2-MP
INFORCE Color (black)
Jetbeam Jet-µ
OVEREADY SureFire C2-XML2-DD, TiAlN bezel
Polarion PF50
SolarForce Skyline I
SolarForce Skyline II
SureFire M3T
SureFire M6
Tiablo A8 OP + SMO + Collimator Head
Wolf-Eyes MC-Explorer
ZebraLight H30
ZebraLight H50 _(x2)_
ZebraLight H60


*D26/P60 hosts*

OVEREADY SureFire 6P, TiAlN bezel, Z59 _(x2)_
OVEREADY SureFire 6P, TiAlN bezel, McClicky HARDpress
OVEREADY SureFire 6P HA bronzed, TiN bezel, McClicky HARDpress
OVEREADY SureFire 6P Cerakote GITD, TiAlN bezel, McClicky HARDpress
OVEREADY SureFire C2, TiAlN bezel, UCL lens, McClicky HARDpress _(x3)_
OVEREADY SureFire C2 Cerakote MultiCam, TiAlN bezel, UCL lens, McClicky HARDpress
OVEREADY SureFire C3, TiAlN bezel, UCL lens, McClicky HARDpress _(x2)_
OVEREADY SureFire C3 Cerakote MultiCam, TiAlN bezel, UCL lens, McClicky HARDpress
OVEREADY SureFire E1E P60 HA, TiAlN bezel
Wolf-Eyes 6AF Sniper _(x2)_


*D26/P60 drop-ins*

CustomLites Cree UV 395nm
CustomLites GoldenDragon IR 850nm
CustomLites Nichia UV 365nm
CustomLites SST-50 W65S GJ 1 level direct-drive
CustomLites SST-90 W65S GN 1 level direct-drive
Dereelight 1S XR-E R2 WD 2.8-4.2V SMO + OP
Dereelight 1SM-E XM-L T6 3.4-16V SMO
LaserProducts P90
Lumens Factory HO-4 _(x2)_
Lumens Factory EO-4
Lumens Factory IMR-9
Malkoff M61
Moddoo Triple XP-G V2
SureFire P60 _(x3)_
SureFire P61
SureFire P90 _(x3)_
SureFire P91
TorchLAB Triple/60 L3c (V3.10)
Wolf-Eyes 3W IR 850nm
Wolf-Eyes Digital Cree P4 HO 3.7v-6.0v D26 4 mode
Wolf-Eyes Digital Cree R2 WC low Vf HO 3.7v-6.0v D26 4 mode


*M Series bulbs*
Lumens Factory HO-M6R
Lumens Factory IMR-M3T
Lumens Factory IMR-M6
SureFire MN15
SureFire MN16
SureFire MN20
SureFire MN21

*Acessories and parts*

AELight Xenide colored filter set
Barbolight BR-04 reflecting beacon white
Barbolight BR-04 reflecting beacon yellow
FiveMega M6 Deep Tail Cap 2x26500
Odd Mods SureFire M6 2x18650 Battery Adapter
Odd Mods SureFire M6 3x17670 Battery Adapter
OVEREADY SureFire A19 extender
OVEREADY SureFire A19 extender HA bronzed
Peli 1040 _(drop-in case)_
Peli 1050 _(battery case)_
Peli 1060 _(Polarion battery case)_
Pila IBC _(x2)_
Polarion Diffusion Filter
Polarion Ti Protective Cover
Polarion UV Filter
SureFire FM34 Beam Diffuser
SureFire Z41
SureFire Z44, SolarForce IR filter lens
SureFire Z58
Wolf-Eyes FD35 Red Filter 600nm
Wolf-Eyes Light Diffuser

*Missing in action lights* 

VersaTi ET10 AAA Titanium low first

*Parts waiting to be put together*
Gold Elephant II D, PAR36 D head
Chrome Elephant II C, FM3X


----------



## Tbone559

I know call me a noob! Here I go!

Streamlight stinger terraflux led upgrade
Maglight 2D led upgrade
Minimag 2AA led
Fenix TK40
Fenix PD20
Surefire G2l blk
Surefire G2l ylw
Surefire E2D Defender
Icon Rogue 2
Duracell daylight led
Dorcy 3AAA led 
3 energizer headlamps


----------



## surprise!

Fenix TK12
iTP A2
iTP A3
iTP A6
JETBeam E3S
Litexpress Camp 103
MG Pocket Rocket SST50
Nitecore D10
Quark Preon ReVO SS NW (coming soon...)
Xeno Cube V7 (coming soon...)
Zebralight H50


----------



## afdk

My lights......not that many!

1. UK-SL6 dive light.....incan.....200 lumens

2. UK- MiniQ40 dive light....incan.....35 lumens

3. UK-Zoom light.....led....77 lumens

4. UK-Fire light......Led.....45 lumens

4. Pelican 9410.....led.....710 lumens

5. Surefire E2D Led Defender.....led...200 lumens

6. Fenix LD01s.....77 lumen


----------



## jax

geez after seeing some of the other post's i dont know if i should post my meek offerings..but

fenix tk11 r5 ..(my first flashlight over $100.(canadian)drove over 550 kilometers to get it and come home again,left the house on a whim at 3 in the morning,brought it to bed later that night and fell asleep holding it for the next few nights,lovingly stroking its knurling and bezel sad but true,classic flashoholizm..

eagletac m2xc4 neutral..again lovingly stroked and fawned over.

nitecore d11..carried daily,and just today was stripped of the HA3
and polished like a shiny new quarter.sleeps in the bed with me.


----------



## shipwreck

- Eagletac M2XC4 MKII Cool LED
- Eagletac P20C2 MKII Cool LED
- Eagletac T20C2 MKII Cool LED
- Eagletac T100C2 MK II Cool LED
- Inova T2-MP
- Inova XO
- Inova XO3
- Solarforce L2 (R2 Drop in - Sand colored)
- Solarforce L2 (R5 Drop in - Gunmetal)
- Solarforce L2 (R2 Drop in - Black with "attack bezel")
- Solarforce L2P (R5 Drop in - Black with stainless strike bezel)
- Solarforce L2P (R5 Drop in - Black with stainless strike bezel)
- Solarforce L2M (R2 Drop in - Black with black strike bezel)
- Solarforce L2M (R2 Drop in - Black with small black bezel)
- Solarforce L2X (R2 Drop in - Black two cell model)
- Maglight 3D LED 
- Maglight w/ Fusion 36 Showerhead LED
- Mini Maglite with LED Conversion
- Coleman Max AAA (Spot to Flood model)
- C30 Flood-to-Throw AAA
- C30 Flood-to-Throw AAA

----------------------------------
21 total


----------



## n0k1a

This is going to be a bit of an undertaking, so I'll no doubt edit it as I remember and/or have the time to add more...

Ace Hardware Blacklight Master 3xAAA 9x5 mm UV
Brinkmann 2xAA 5 mm LED w/lens
Brookstone 1xAA 100 lumen (x4)
CMG Infinity
CMG Infinity (yellow LED)
CMG Infinity Ultra (x3; one w/Gerber name, but pre-redesign)
Coleman plastic single AA incan
Energizer CFL420 Arc White 4xAA CCFL+incan (x2)
Energizer PUL3BU1 3xLR-44 5 mm
Energizer 3xAAA 2x5 mm white+5 mm red LED headlamp (x2)
Eveready chrome single AA incan
Excalibur Forever Flashlight
Fenix LD10 R5
generic 2xAA w/PR type UV LED
generic 3xAA 4x5 mm LED aluminum light (x2)
Harbor Freight 3xD 15x5 mm black aluminum showerhead
ICON Rogue 1
Inova X5 UV x2
Lightwave 3000 3xC 7x5 mm showerhead
Lowes Task Force 1xAA 1 watt
Mag 2xD w/Nite Ize 1/2 watt LED module (x2)
Mag 3xD w/3 watt Mag LED module
Mag Solitaire blue
Mini Mag 2xAA (x3; 2 black, 1 blue)
Mini Mag 2xAA LED (2nd gen, 4 modes)
mil surplus 4xD incan lamp w/pivoting head
Panasonic 2xD chrome incan w/threaded bulb+slide focus switch
Pelican L1 yellow w/white LED (x3)
Pelican L1 black w/green LED (x2)
Princeton Tec Aurora headlamp (x2)
Princeton Tec Impact
Rayovac Workhorse
ServiStar 2xC chrome incan
Stanley SL5W09 5 watt LED spotlight
Streamlight Jr. Luxeon
Streamlight TLR-2S
SureFire 6P LED (6PL)
SureFire 6P Defender (6PD) with Malkoff M61
SureFire Saint Minimus
SureFire E1B Backup
SureFire 6PX Pro
SureFire E2D LED Defender (E2DL)
ThinkGeek RGB color-changing 3xAAA flashlight
Thor/Cyclops Sirius 9 watt LED spotlight
XeLED He1UV 395


----------



## bodhran

Seems like I've been giving away a lot of my lights lately to friends and family so down to...

Fenix TK40
Fenix TK35
Quark Turbo 123 WW
Quark Mini CR2 WW x2
Quark Mini 123 Neutral
P-Rocket SST50 Neutral
Xeno E03 WW
HDS Clicky High CRI
Mac's SST50 4500k


----------



## TyJo

*HDS Systems:*
EDC-R1S-200

*Zebralight:*
SC600w
SC80w

*Fenix*:
TK30 Warm (I changed emitter to warm MCE)
TK11 R2
E05
E01 (5)

*4sevens:*
Quark Tactical AA2 Warm Flush Switch
Quark Tactical AA2 XP-G Flush Switch
Quark Tactical AA XP-G
Quark Tactical AA 123 XP-G

*Armytek:*
Predator v1.2 High CRI XP-G (OP Reflector, Gold Bezel)

*ITP:*
A1 EOS SS

*Glo-toob:*
Lithium White

*Maratac:*
AAA Copper

Others: 
Nightstar Shakelight Original Model, O-like 200 mW Waterproof Red Laser, Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 2AA, Energizer Hardcase Tactical MIL2AAiL, and Junk lights


----------



## kabayashi

4Sevens:
Quark Mini 123
Quark AA² tatical
Preon kit (1&2)

Streamlight:
Stylus Pro


----------



## JrVargas

OK, I'm really getting into this now. I just can't make up my mind...lol any way this is what I have.

Jetbeam RRT-0
Nitecore EX11
Fenix P1D
Quark Mini 123
ITP SC2 Eluma
Fenix LD20
Fenix E05
Maratac Extreme AAA Stainless
Fenix TK-15 trying to sell


----------



## Yana

Surefire
8AX
L1
L7
T1A

Fenix TK35

LED Lenser T7

Petzl Tikka XP

Zebralight H51F


----------



## cw1uk

AA Mini Mag Incan
AA Mini Mag Led
4D Maglite TLE-300M-EX
2D Maglite Led Converted
Terralux Lightstar 220
Quark AA2 Turbo
Quark 123 2 Regular
Quark 123 2 Warm
Minix 123
Maelstrom S12
Led Lenser P7 x2
Led Lendser p4


----------



## maxnapierson

I only have 3 flashlight.

mini maglite
t1a titan
e1b backup


----------



## Monocrom

maxnapierson said:


> I only have 3 flashlight.
> 
> mini maglite
> t1a titan
> e1b backup


 
Not about quantity, but quality. You definitely have a couple of good ones on that short list.


----------



## cw_mi

My list so far. I think I'm going to thin the herd a little and add some others...

McGizmo Haiku XP-G natural finish

McGizmo Haiku XP-G Altin finish

McGizmo Haiku XP-G Bead blasted finish

McGizmo/Delghi Ti lego XP-G R5

Delghi Iris black XP-G R5

Delghi Iris orange XP-G r4 
Novatac 120T modded w/ XP-G R4/ PEU trit bezel

Novatac 85T modded w/ XP-G R5/ PEU trit bezel

HDS Clicky 140E modded w/XP-G R5

Lummi Orb Raw modded (don't know haven't got it back yet)

Bitz Ti 

Nitecore D10 SP camo with trit

Liteflux LF2XT w/ Ti button and trit

Muyshondt Aeon natural

Dereelight MC-E

Dereelight R2

Fenix L2T

Fenix LD20

4Sevens 123 Tactical

4Sevens mini 123 Ti

4Sevens Preon Revo

MCE custom by Dark-sucks

SST-50 by Qtrhorse


----------



## cmanley

Surefire:
E1b black with z68
E1b silver
E1l
E1e
6P with kx4
6P with Malkoff M61w neutral version
C2 Ha with Malkoff M61w true warm
C3 Ha with Malkoff M61wll 
G2l with Malkoff M61wl

HDS:
100 hi cri custom with black ti bezel

Aleph 19 with xre r2, 1cell body, and McTC tail


----------



## redaudi

-old school rayovac workhorse 2d
-2x Fulton angle head military style 2d lights
-nebo highbeam, i like it because it's rechargeable in the cigarette lighter in my car
-rayovac sportsman extreme. not very extreme, but it does work
-little keychain 1aa rayovac doodad. nice for the door locks at night. 
-coleman 'max' 3aaa. it's blueish. but bright enough i suppose. decent for 20ish bucks
-gerber recon. great little thing for night ops out in the field, or finding your way to the pisser in the dark 
-inforce 6v. Love it so far! Bright as living daylights, good runtime on 123s. Newest light I own.
-streamlight twintask 2L. have had this light for YEARS. it's been my workhorse light for military stuff as long as I've owned it. Love the crap out of it. Runs forever. Not the brightest, but works just fine for me.


----------



## keith6945

Jetbeam RRT-1 R2
Jetbeam RRT-2 R5
Ultrafire UF-007
Ultrafire 501b Q5


----------



## BryDaddy

ok here i go..............itll take me a while to get this list together.............

Fenix TK45
Fenix TK41
Olight SR91
Streamlight Twin-Task 3C UV LED
Maglight 3D cell
Mini Maglight


----------



## raemon

Let's see

Fenix LD40
Fenix LD20
Fenix TK20
Zebralight SC50
Olight T25
Zebralight SC50
Eagletac T100C2


----------



## xdes

*minimag *2a, incan (2003 or 2004) - modded to 6*5mm led. (my "repair" light. i like its flood)
*fenix tk12 r5* (2010)

i guess my next purchase will be around 2015-16.  i take big steps only. certainly i am not flashaholic. i like flashlights though, but dont see the point of having lots of flashlights.


----------



## Dustykicks

Pretty new to the forum and high-end lights. I could camp here for some time just trying to absorb the technical content... or start to. Not exactly a collection... Surefire E2L and, as of the brown truck today, a 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo... sweet.


----------



## rohit

Here is my list -

1) Fenix LD01 XPE R2
2) Lumapower Incendio V3+ XP-G R5
3) JetBeam TC-R2 S2 Ti
4) Airola 18650 Ti
5) Versati IlluminaTi CA-1 S2
6) 4Sevens Quark Mini AA Ti R5
7) Nitecore EX11
8) Xeno Cube v7
9) N-light B2S Neutral
10) N-light B3S Neutral
11) N-light B10 Neutral
12) Maratac AAA Copper
13) Univex AAA Ti
14) Sunwayman V10R Ti


----------



## Deaj

Weapon lights:
SureFire G2 / KX4 / Z59
SureFire G2 / KX4 / Z49
Streamlight TLR-1S

Handheld lights:
Streamlight PolyTac LED
SolarForce M8
SolarForce Masterpiece Pro-1 / L2P / S5
SolarForce L2P / UltraFire 3-mode XM-L / S4 / A001 head
SolarForce L2P / UltraFire 3-mode XM-L
SolarForce L2P / Single-mode XM-L / S6
SolarForce L2P / 3-mode XP-G
SolarForce L2P / 3-mode XP-G
SolarForce L2 / 3-mode XP-G / S5 / Lantern head
SolarForce L2M / Single-mode Cree R2 / red lens
Maratac AAA in HA-III natural
Maratac AAA in HA-III black


----------



## abigfire

Hi. I'm sorta new to the forums. Long time reader, first time poster? Hah!

Surefire E2D
Surefire L4
Surefire Titan
Surefire G2 LED, black and tan, both running SSC P7 drop ins
Surefire C2 with M2 bezel in HA III, w/ SSC P7 Drop in
Surefire C2 HA III bored w/ Torch Lab L3 Triple, McClicky Hard Press
Surefire LX2
Surefire L5
Surefire G3L Fire Rescue, w/ Cree XP-G R5 Dropin
Moddoolar TL130 w/ Torch Lab L1 Triple, C2 Bezel in Gray, McClicky Hard Press
Vial Gear VG FB1 w/ Surefire KL1
Vial Gear VG FB2 w/ Surefire KL4
Vial Gear VG FB3 w/ Surefire 6P Bezel, w/ Cree Q5 Drop in

plus...a few other random lights from Hong Kong that ended up being just plain junk....:thumbsdow

That's all for now...


----------



## angelofwar

Dustykicks said:


> Pretty new to the forum and high-end lights. I could camp here for some time just trying to absorb the technical content... or start to. Not exactly a collection... Surefire E2L and, as of the brown truck today, a 4Sevens Quark 123 Turbo... sweet.


 
Not off to a bad start! E2L...quite possibly SF's most utilitarian light...definitely one of the best regulated commercial "high powered" LEDs in existance. Awesome regualtion!


----------



## angelofwar

abigfire said:


> Hi. I'm sorta new to the forums. Long time reader, first time poster? Hah!
> 
> Surefire E2D
> Surefire L4
> Surefire Titan
> Surefire G2 LED, black and tan, both running SSC P7 drop ins
> Surefire C2 with M2 bezel in HA III, w/ SSC P7 Drop in
> Surefire C2 HA III bored w/ Torch Lab L3 Triple, McClicky Hard Press
> Surefire LX2
> Surefire L5
> Surefire G3L Fire Rescue, w/ Cree XP-G R5 Dropin
> Moddoolar TL130 w/ Torch Lab L1 Triple, C2 Bezel in Gray, McClicky Hard Press
> Vial Gear VG FB1 w/ Surefire KL1
> Vial Gear VG FB2 w/ Surefire KL4
> Vial Gear VG FB3 w/ Surefire 6P Bezel, w/ Cree Q5 Drop in
> 
> plus...a few other random lights from Hong Kong that ended up being just plain junk....:thumbsdow
> 
> That's all for now...


 
just now posting? Nice collection of SF's you have there! Welcome!


----------



## Tommygun45

I actually keep an excel spreadsheet with all of the vital info, so this is kind of easy.
 
*4 Sevens*
Turbo 123x2 (My first light  I debated between this and a Fenix LD20 for over 2 months. That's how I found this place.)
Preon Red
Preon Revo
AA2 Regular
Mini AA2
123 body for legoing my Turbo and Regular


*Fenix*
E01 (2)

*Surefire*
L4 Lumamax
E1B Backup w/Z58 
6PX
6P+A19 w/ M61LL
6P w/LF D26 Dropin
6P w/M60LF
C2 w/M61L
C3 w/P90
E1L 
Z2 
Z2 Bored 18650 w/Z49 w/M61

*Streamlight*
TLR1-S

*Zebralight*
SC60

With AW batteries a Pila Charger, a few accessories and a Pelican case this little hobby has added up to $1,650 since August 2010. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## Flashlite Foy

My sad collection:

Surefire 6P (P7)
Solarforce L2P (XM-L)
Solarforce L2, black (XM-L)
Solarforce L2, grey (XM-L)
Solarforce L2i (XP-G)
Solarforce L2r (P7)
Solarforce Skyline I
Palight XP-G
Uniquefire (XM-L)
4sevens Quark AA2 tactical (XP-G R5)
4sevens Quark MiniX 123 (XM-L)
Led Lenser P17
Led Lenser P14
Coast Mini Tac
Coast (some kind of AAA UV?)
Streamlight TwinTask
Inova T4
Inova XO
Mag 6D x 2 (lame LED conversion)
Mag 3D (incan)
Mag 2D x 2 (lame LED)
Mag 3C (lame LED)
Mag 2C (lame LED, pre C serial number)
Mini Mag x 2 (incan)
Mini Mag LED
Mag Solitaire
Cyclops 123 x 2 incan
Everready Captain 2D (from the '60s, LED mod)
Everready 2660 (2C, 1940s)
Everready aspheric (2C, 1930s)
Eveready 2642 (1940s)
Homart 2D (1940s)
Homart 3D brass (1940s)
Ox Brand 2D/3D convertible
Armspear incan railroad latern
Batteries, chargers, o-rings and crap up the wazoo.

itisallIcanaffordFoy


----------



## cnjl3

McGizmo LS-20, A19, Sapphire

SureFire M6, two A2's, P60, 8X, 

FM V2 Elephant 10watt HID

ARC AAA-P, AA 

Two Arc AAA Miller Mods

DS FireFly

RAW NS three levels

TI Draco

MARATAC CU AAA

Lowe's Task Force

Assorted MAG's


----------



## MathiasRR

Here is my collection:

*4Sevens:*

• Quark AA Ti Tactical


*Dereelight:*

• C2H
• DBS V3 R2 Collimatorhead


*EagleTac:*

• T10LC2
• T20C2 MKII

*EDGETAC:*

• RaidFire Spear

*Fenix:*

• E05
• L2D
• TA21
• TK15
• TK35
• TK45 

*JETBeam:*

• BK135A
• Jet-II I.B.S.
• Jet-III M Q3
• Jet-III M R2
• Jet-III M R5
• Jet-III PRO ST BVC R2
• Jet-Ti M R2
• RRT-0 Raptor R5
• RRT-1 Raptor
• RRT-2 Raptor
• RRT-3 Raptor
• TC-R2
• TC-R3


*Klarus:*

• XT10


*LED-Lenser:*

• M5
• V²
• V2 Moon
• V2TL

*Lumapower:*

• D-mini VX Ultra
• IncenDio V3
• Signature LX
• Trust V2

*Lumintop:*

• TD15


*Neofab:*

• Legion II


*Olight:*

• M31 Triton

*Solarforce:*

• L2 VA

*Spark:*

• ST6-500CW

*Sunwayman:*

• V10R
• V10R Ti

*Tank007:*

• TK-703

*ThruNite:*

• Catapult V2

*TrustFire:*

• F25
• X6
• Z1

*UltraFire:*

• WF-501B UV
• XG-V3

*Wolf-Eyes:*

• Night Hunter

*Xeno:*

• Farka G42

*NoName:*

• 50W HID

Greetings
Mathias


----------



## bwall85

Okay, well since my collection isn't listed here anymore and it did change somewhat, I might as well give it another go.

Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M61, Mcclicky w/ tailstand shroud
Surefire M2 w/ Malkoff M60 & Mcclicky
Suregire G2 w/ Malkoff M60F
Surefire LX2
Surefire E2DL
Surefire L1
Surefire 6Z
Jetbeam BK135A
Jetbeam Jet III M (Older version)
Jetbeam Jet I Pro V3
Jetbeam M1X (450lumen version)
Novatac 120T (programmed like 120P) with upgraded emitter and tritium in bezel
Maglite 2D LED (pewter)
Maglite 2D w/ Malkoff drop-in (red)

And that's about that for the moment....

Someday I will add a Macs custom or two and an HDS twisty.....someday...


----------



## lucasmjl

I'm not a collector, and I don't know much about them, but I do enjoy this forum and I do actually use the lights that I have on a fairly regular basis....

Photon Freedom Micro (EDC I wear around my neck on a ball chain)
Leatherman S2
Inova T1
Maglight 3D
Maglight 2D x2


----------



## Jarcuja

My humble collection is slowly growing.

Mag 4D
Mag 4D LED
4Sevens AA2 Tactical
ITP A1 
Solarforce L2 Sand XPG R5
CREE LED 300 Lm 5W Super Bright(I scored this light for $10 on Ebay, still waiting for it to arrive from Hong Kong hopefully it works) :thinking:


----------



## RonReagan

Nothing major here:

SF 6P w/M61
SF E1B Backup
SF G2X Pro
SF C2
2x iTP A3 EOS Upgraded
Fenix T1
Fenix PD31
Jetbeam RRT-0 R5
Maglight 3D
Maglight 2AA w/Led
PT Apex (2010) Headlamp
Energizer Trail Headlamp
Streamlight TLR-3 for my G23
Dereelight DBS V3 R2 w/ Aspherical Lens
Zebralight SC31w 
Leatherman Monarch 400 (came with my Wave)

Not a flashlight, but there is the Planet Bike Super Flash Blinky.


----------



## dyson72

My small collection...

-Led Lenser Hokus Focus
-Maglite 3D SST-90 Mod <- click me 
-Maglite 3D SSC-P7 Mod
-Maglite 6D
-Mini Maglite AA 
-Mini Maglite AA SSC-P4 Mod


----------



## JWRitchie76

Muyshondt Aeon MKIII S2 Blackwell
Maratac AAA Brass V4
Sofirn C02
Surefire G2X Pro 320


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Fenix:
E01 (2)
E05 (2)
TK-20 (2)
TK-11 R2 (2)
TK-12 Q5
TK-30
PD-30 Q5
PD-30 R4
PD-31 R5


----------



## Acid87

Flashaholic_71 said:


> Fenix:
> E01 (2)
> E05 (2)
> TK-20 (2)
> TK-11 R2 (2)
> TK-12 Q5
> TK-30
> PD-30 Q5
> PD-30 R4
> PD-31 R5



Like Fenix much.....?


----------



## Razer1172

My collection

Lummi-Raw NS
Nitecore Smart ring SR3
Jetbeam-Jet 1 pro
Eagle Tac P100c2
Inova X1

Looking to add more.......


----------



## Razer1172

My collection

Lummi- RAW NS
Nitecore- Smartring SR3
Jetbeam- Jet 1 pro
EagleTac- P100c2

Looking to add more.......


----------



## mt62092

My collection is cheap and small but getting better and more expensive.
4 cell mag
6 cell mag
2 cell bushnell cr 123
streamlight tl2
cabelas 80 lumen 2xaa
2 day old jetbeam rrt-0-05
yet to come pre ordered fenix tk41


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Acid87 said:


> Like Fenix much.....?


yeah i do like fenix's. They are great lights cant wait for the new models to come out .


----------



## garryx

Nice thread..
really a shot for our newbies..
Thxxxx:devil:


----------



## pnwoutdoors

*LED Drop-in Modules* -- in SolarForce L2 18650 host

* Anto CREE XP-G R4, 1-mode (H)
* Kerberos 2.8A Triple CREE XP-G R5 6500K, 3-mode (L-M-H)
* Kerberos 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4, 2-mode (L-H)
* Malkoff M60, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5, engraved
Malkoff M60LL, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5
Malkoff M60LL, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5
* Malkoff M61, CREE XP-G R5, engraved
Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
* NailBender CREE XP-G R4 3C, 3-mode (H-M-L)
NailBender CREE XM-L T6 2B
* NailBender Luminus SST-50 6500K 1-level D36 module
* NeoForce D1500, CREE XP-G R5, custom McGizmo McR-20 reflector, 1-mode (H)
* TorchLab L1N Triple CREE XP-G R4 1-mode (H)
* TorchLab L3N Triple CREE XP-G R4 3-mode (H-M-L)
* VanIsleDSM 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4 5000K 3-mode (L-M-H)
* VanIsleDSM 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4 4000K 2-mode (L-H)


*Flashlights*

4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical LED, CREE XP-G R5
* Fenix P1D LED, Luxeon III T-bin 3W, 5-mode, CR123A
* Fenix P1D-CE LED, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5, 5-mode, CR123A
* JetBeam Jet-1 Pro LED, CREE 7090 XR-E R2, AA/14500
* JetBeam BC10 LED, CREE XP-G R5, CR123A
LambdaLights 2DXMLPU MagLite 2D LED, CREE XM-L T6, low-voltage
* NiteCore PD D11 LED, CREE XP-G R5, AA/14500
ShiningBeam S-Mini LED, CREE XP-G R5, 18650
* UniqueFire #3929 (FX-UP-XML) LED, CREE XM-L T6, 3-mode, 18650


----------



## Igor Porto

delete please


----------



## Mr. LED

Hello all, first post here! 

4Sevens:
MiNi 123 R5
MiNi 123 S2
Quark 123 R5
Quark 123ˆ2 R5
Quark 123ˆ2 S2
Quark Turbo 123ˆ2 R5
Maelstrom G5 R5

Thrunite:
Catapult V1 SST-50

Nitecore
D10 XRE-R2
EX10 XRE-R2


----------



## samuraishot

Past:
Surefire Z2 w/ a Malkoff M60
Surefire 6P w/ a TorchLAB L3N
Oveready Bronzed Surefire C2 w/ a Saabluster DEFT-EDC light engine
Oveready Copper E1E w/ CW XPG2's
Moddoolar L3n Head on a ribbed gray Leef 2x18650 E to C tube & triad tailcap
Moddoolar L1n Head
McGizmo SunDrop XR-U
Green Surefire A2 w/ Calipsoli UV ring
Yellow/Green Surefire A2 w/ Fivemega Strion socket
Muyshondt Mako Flood
Arc AAA-P
McGizmo Aleph 2 in Slate Gray
Ti Peak Eiger 
Cool Fall SWGG Tri-V2
Ku Volere
Lummi Raw Ti Smoothy
Tain 2nd run Piccolo w/ aqua GID & blue trit
McGizmo Makai 3V head
Thud LT Tail & E-switch
Vital Gear FB2 body
Surefire G2-BK host
Thud LT (Head) on Malkoff MDC body
Tain Ottavino Ti 10280 w/ white trit

Present:
OR v5 Triple BOSS 35
TNT TripLED Triple XPE2 R41D (6500K) T800 2.8-4.5V 4.5A Linear LuciDrvFt firmware SS bezel
OR Moddoolar Head Triple V5 WASP in HA SS Cren bezel XPL
Milkyspit Expurgator in a Surefire E1B host (CreeXPG-R51C Carclo#10003 Acorn 1.3 'Califon' F/W TeCu Core Sink) & McTc tail
Milkyspit MOAL in E1B head on a 2-flats E2E HA body (wife's)
Tain 2nd run Piccolo w/ blue GID & blue trit (wife's)
Tain BeCu P0 (1 of 15) w/ green trit
Red 2D Maglight
Black 3D Maglight
Lighthound Fauxton
Malkoff MDC on a 2-flats E2E BK body

Future:
DEFT-X
BeCu LF2XT
Muyshondt Mako Flood
McGizmo UV Sapphire


----------



## andrewmac

Hello all- Just started last October:

Surefire:

a2-bl
c2
e1e
e2dl
gx2 pro
hs2-a bk
l1
lx2
t1a

Fenix:
tk40

Stanley:
hid spotlight


How did this happen so fast?:thinking:


----------



## woodentsick

*4Sevens*
Quark AA² R5 *SOLD
*Quark MiNi AA High CRI

*Malkoff Devices*
MD2 (w/ McClicky) w/ Hi-Lo ring and M61w (3700k, 80CRI) *SOLD*

*Petzl*
Tikka-2

*Princeton Tec*
Eos

*Zebralight*
SC51w
SC51c
H51fc


----------



## angelofwar

wirelesspower said:


> I have two wireless power led flashlight..I think all of you haven't ,because it is a unique CREE led flashlight with rechargeable li-lion battery (18650 2400mAH/4.2V) recharged by wireless power,which is recharged only five hours.:wave:
> 
> C8
> 
> *MAGLITE XL100™ LED*
> 
> SF12-BB
> 
> :wave:



Put my cursor over your name...got the message "wirelesspower is offline"... 

Neat idea though...got pics or a source?


----------



## DaveyJones

Fenix e01
Fenix LD20
Leatherman Serac S1
Olight T-10
Romisen RC-K4


----------



## ponts

Hi all!! First post here. Outstanding resource for a Newb like myself. Some VERY VERY good reviews that have helped me make some informed purchases.

My flashlights I have order in the last two weeks.....been spending!! So far only the Catapult has arrived and I'm impressed!

Thrunite Catapult V3
Klarus St-10
Fenix LD10
Fenix E21
Quark Mini AA
Stream light Nano

ordering in the next few days

Klarus XT10 

I'm hooked!!!


----------



## SurplusCity

Also a newbie here, sell alot of torches in my shop, so this is a great resource for me.

1xMag 2 Cell AA
1xMag 4d
1xMag 4d LED upgrade
1xMag 5d

1xLed Lenser P3
2xLed Lenser P6 
2xLed Lenser P7
1xLed Lenser M7R

and my favourite
Jetbeam RRT-3 "1200 Lumen"

Lots of broken torches laying around too that ill fix, one day
And im sure theres more to come


----------



## lyklyk616

I may be a newbie here but I'm a hardcore SureFire , 4Sevens , Streamlight and Energizer fan (SureFire mostly)!
SureFire :
E1B Backup X2
L1 Lumamax X1
A2 Aviator : Blue X2 , White X2
U2 Ultra X1
A2Z Combatlight X1
LX2 Lumamax X2
E2D Defender X1
E2D LED Defender X1
Stratum X1
Kroma X1
Kroma Mil-spec X1
6PX Pro X2
6PX Tactical X1
G2X Pro X1
G2X Tactical X1
6P X1
6P LED X2
G2 LED X4 (all colors)
G2 X4 (all colors)
M3LT Combatlight X2
G3 X1
M3 Combatlight X1
M6 Guardian X1
10X Dominator X1
Saint X2

4Sevens :
Maelstrom S12 X1
Maelstrom X7 X1
Maelstrom G5 X2
Quark 123 2 turbo

Streamlight :
Poly Stinger DS LED X1
Stinger LED HP X1
Sidewinder X2
Super Tac X1
Way Point X1

Some Energizer
1 Olight : SR90 Intimidator
Fenix : TK 20 and 21 , LD20 , Tk 30 , 35 , 45 !

There is a little more like Maglite , Pelican and Polarion !


----------



## yin-haan

What I actually use:
Leatherman Serac S3 (EDC)
Mag Instrument Mini Mag-lite LED 2AA (around the house)
a couple of Petzl Zipka + headlights (kept with the camping gear)

What's hanging around the house:

various Mag-Lites, mostly which come from people giving them to me as gifts over the years (including at least one Solitaire, several Mini Mag-Lites, a 2C, a 2D, a 3D, parts of a Mini Mag-Lite LED 3AA in which the alkaline batteries had a spectacular failure of integrity and could not be extracted from the barrel)

a couple of Stanley Tripods, one of which I found lying in the middle of the street.

a couple of early model CMG Infinity Task Lights, a "white" one that doesn't work so much anymore (switch mechanism is fscked up), and a green one that works fine

a couple of early model Petzl Tikkas, and a couple of early model Zipkas

and probably a whole bunch of other junk, but nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## kj2

Fenix E01- E20- E21- TK11 R2- TK35
Maglite 2D, 3D, 5D (all with xenon) -Mag mini, 
Tank007 blackcat (HM01) ,E06, E07, 
Solarforce L2 - Skyline I


----------



## tjswarbrick

1st post here. I found the site about 2 months ago. You can tell which lights I had before, and which I've picked up since. My wallet does NOT thank you. 

A gaggle of no-name, trash-heap specials, mostly bought by my wife or her family.

*Garrity:
*2x AA Incan
2x D Incan
*Brinkman:
*3x AAA 9 LED
*Mag:
*2 Solitaires (so the kids stop taking *MY* AAA lights)
2x AA Mini with Xenon and TerraLUX Clicky
2x AA Mini with TerraLUX LED and Clicky
3x D with TerraLUX LED
3x AA LED
XL50
*Maratac:
*AAA SS
*Fenix:
*LD01
*JETBeam:
*E3S
*Pelican:
*PM6 3320
*EagleTac:
*P20C2 MkII (Love it!)
*Tiablo:
*A7
*Lumintop:
*TD15x.

A light for (just about) every purpose. May need to add a ThruNite Catapult since the 15x isn't quite as good a thrower as its predecessor - but that's gonna have to wait.


----------



## cloverhsu7

quite a long list...


----------



## powernoodle

Whoever started this thread is a dang genius and should receive a $500 gift card from 4-Sevens.


----------



## robsaab

arewethereyetdad said:


> *Holy Criminy!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


Exactly!


----------



## z80

Trustfire z1 3MODE CR-123A
SureFire HL1-A 7MODE CR-123A
MXDL 3W CR-123A
Mammut Lucido TX1 3MODE 3AA
Mammut S-Lite 3LED 4MODE AA
Light In Motion Stella 150 3MODE Battery pack (4AA or 2 lithium)
Brinkmann 3 WATT LED - 3AAA
Brinkmann .5 WATT LED 2AA FOLDING HEAD WITH CLIP
(2): MIGHTY LITE XL .5 WATT LED 3AAA
INOVA X1 AA
Techlite Lumen Master 3MODE 3WATT(?) LED 3AAA
DORCY 1WATT 3AAA
Radio Shack Flourescent 2AA
(Several): Coast .5WATT AAA
no name UV 14LED 3AAA
no name 8LED+650nm 3AAA
405NM <5MW 2AAA
532NM <5MW 2AAA
532NM <300MW 2AA
and more 650nm <5mw then i want to count...


----------



## skyfire

ok, heres my dwindled collection of users.

HDS high CRI clicky
Oveready Surefire C2
Surefire G2ZL
Surefire E2DL
Zebralight H501w
Zebralight H31w
Quark AA Turbo (warm)
Fenix MC10 (warm mod)
Thrunite Catapult v1 (neutral mod)
Sunwayman V10R Ti 
Jetbeam Jet III M (neutral)
Fenix E05


----------



## Kyle K

4Sevens Mini123 Ti R5
4Sevens MiniX
Fenix PD20
HDS 120 Tactical (Osram Golden Dragon)
ITP A1 EOS SS
ITP A3 EOS SS Upgrade
Lumapower D-mini VX R2
Lumintop L1C
Maratac AA SS
Solarforce Skyline II
Streamlight PT1L
Streamlight PT2L
Surefire E1B
Surefire E2DL
Surefire G2X Pro
Surefire 6PX Pro
Xeno E03
Zebralight SC51


----------



## JoVo

Fenix E01 x2
Fenix E05
Fenix PD31
Fenix TK11 R2
Fenix TK12 R5
Fenix TK20
Fenix TK30
HDS Clicky 120E (being repaired)
HDS Clicky 170T (in the mail)
ITP A3 EOS upgraded XR-E
Malkoff MD2 with M61HCRI
Olight M20 R2
Solarforce L2P with Nailbender XP-G 3 modes CRI>90
Solarforce L2P
SureFire C2 with Nailbender XP-G CRI>90
SureFire LX2
Zebralight SC50w+


----------



## wirelesspower

Surefire LU 201
Surefire E27
Surefire A12+A21+Detonaotor- 2X17500 config for my Kroma
Surefire C90
wp-2011 wireless charger led flashlight


----------



## angelofwar

wirelesspower said:


> Surefire LU 201
> Surefire E27
> Surefire A12+A21+Detonaotor- 2X17500 config for my Kroma
> Surefire C90
> wp-2011 wireless charger led flashlight



LU201?
E27?
C90?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Hehe.. I don't know by heart.. I'd have to dig them all out... I have too many damn lights...
I'm guestimating about 300... With only a very few of them being DX specials. I have ton
of Surefires and Solarforces as well as the classics, a few customs... I'm a drop in junkie now...

I'll list a few:
Surefire:
C2-BK
C2-HA
G2-BK
G2-OD
G2-TN
G2-BK-L
G2Z-BK
G2X-A
Z2-BK
Z2-BK-L
9P
6P
6PL
6P-GM
E1EBK
M2
E2E-SG
E1E-HA

ok... I give up... I'll be typing here all day... off to work!

Shao


----------



## nosbusa

Just getting started with lights. 

Mag 3D
Mag 2C
Element K2
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK41

Update: Picked up a Taskforce cree led today.


----------



## think2x

Surefire L1 (E1B clip)
Surefire C2-HA/M61W (LX2 clip, bored)
Surefire C3-BK/M61HCRI-LL
Surefire G2/P90, 2xRCR
Malkoff MD2/M60 
Malkoff MD2/M61HCRI high/low ring and Nitecore pocket clip
RA Clicky high CRI (standard plus 17670 body)
HDS Clicky 140GT
Olight Infintium Ti #13 of 200
Quark AA2 R2 (original) regular UI
Quark AA2 R5 regular UI 
Quark 123x2R5 (3-mode 1.4A driver mod)
Quark Turbo R5
Inova X5 red
Jetbeam BC10
Jetbeam BC40
Streamlight Night Com LED
Streamlight Sidewinder Compact
Zebralight H501w
Fenix E01
Nitecore EZ CR2w
ITP A3 Stainless Steel
Mini Maglite with Terralux TLE-5EX (I think)
Maglite 5D host "baked copper"
Maglite 2D host "appliance white"
Bianchi B-Lite


----------



## cziv

Maglight AAˆ2

Quark AA S2

Quark AAˆ2 S2

Quark 123ˆ2 S2


----------



## TIME1200

Leatherman serac s1
Leatherman serac s2
Leatherman serac s3
streamlight nf-2
streamlight nf-2 led
streamlight Sidewinder Compact
NiteCore E3
NiteCore EZaa
NiteCore Ex10
SUREFIRE G2*3
SUREFIRE 6P*8
SUREFIRE C2*6
SUREFIRE C3*2
SUREFIRE M1*2
SUREFIRE M2*2
SUREFIRE E1E*6
SUREFIRE E2E*4
SUREFIRE L4*3
SUREFIRE E1L*3
SUREFIRE E2L
SUREFIRE M3CB*2
SUREFIRE 10X


----------



## monju123

In order of acquisition:

PD31
TK15
Catapult V2 XML (Sent it back, didn't like the floppy head)
Zebralight H31
Zebralight SC51w
Novatac Storm (To hold me until the next one on this list finally arrives)
HDS Rotary Silver (Come on Marshall. make Henry hurry up!!!)


----------



## rich297

*Titanium:*
Download's SST-50
JetBeam TCR2 #255
JHanko D10
JHanko D10 with 3-D tail, 14 green trits
JHanko D10 with 3-D tail, 14 red trits
JHanko EX10 with 3-D tail, 24 blue trits
Jil-Lite J2 CR2
KuKu 38DD - green trits
KuKu D10 - green trits
KuKu EX10 - blue trits
KuKu Gavina - XML, green trits
KuKu Volere - blue trits
Mac's SST-50 EDC
McGizmo Haiku XPG R5
McGizmo LS20
McGizmo LS27
McGizmo XR19 PD
McGizmo XR27 C

*Nickel Silver:*
Lummi Raw - green trits
Lummi Wee
Lummi Wee - blue trits

*Aluminum:*
Eagletac M3C4 XML
Eagletac T20C2 Mk.ii XPG R5
Fenix P1D CE Q5
Mac's Tri-EDC
Nitecore D10
Nitecore EX10
Nitecore SR3
Novatac 120T #10903, 3 green trits
Olight M20 Warrior Premium S XPG S2
Surefire C2 bored with 4.2 Kerberos Quad


----------



## kj2

Maglite solitaire
Maglite Mini AA
Maglite 2D (with xenon)
Maglite 3D (with TLE-6EX)
Maglite 5D (with xenon)
Maglite XL100

Fenix E01
Fenix E20
Fenix E21
Fenix TK11 R2
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK41

Tank007 E07
Tank007 E06
Tank007 HM01 (black cat)

Solarforce L2 (with 820lumens drop-in)
Solarforce Skyline I


----------



## njet212

4sevens Preon Revo S2
4sevens Q Mini XPG R5 Ti

EagleTac M3C4

Fenix LD20 R5
Fenix E05 Gold
Fenix E21 Neutral White

ITP A3 XPG R5
ITP Polestar

Jetbeam M1X
Jetbeam E3S
Jetbeam RRT 0 R5
Jetbeam RRT 0 S2

Lumintop LA

Liteflux LF5XT

Nitecore D10 Q5
Nitecore D10 R2
Nitecore EX10 R2
Nitecore EZ123
Nitecore EZ AA ( ramping version )
Nitecore D11 V1
Nitecore EX11 V2

Novatac Classic unlocked

Maratac AAA M-L-H

Mc.Gizmo Haiku XPG R5

Surefire C2
Surefire E1L
Surefire E1B
Surefire E2D with Steve Ku NW drop in
Surefire E2DL
Surefire LX2 Lumamax

Sunway M10R R5

Spy 007 ( still on the way )

Ultrafire SA R2

Zebralight H501
Zebralight SC51







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSteendahl

I'm a noob when it comes to most of what is on here... just bought my first "real" flashlight last winter... it was a Derelight with the Aspherical Lens... btw I can't spell

since that i have acquired 2 tactical aa qwarks, one is neutral... love it. I just got a neutral v3 catapult too. (vicious) 

now i have a thrunite drop in for my old surefire with an xm-l coming in the mail... 

I used to think of myself as a huge flashlight fanatic... until someone with a aaa battery out shined my surefire... I had to re-think my collection of 4d mag lites

now i know that I will never be able to afford being an actual flashlight fanatic.


----------



## angelofwar

MSteendahl said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to most of what is on here... just bought my first "real" flashlight last winter... it was a Derelight with the Aspherical Lens... btw I can't spell
> 
> since that i have acquired 2 tactical aa qwarks, one is neutral... love it. I just got a neutral v3 catapult too. (vicious)
> 
> now i have a thrunite drop in for my old surefire with an xm-l coming in the mail...
> 
> I used to think of myself as a huge flashlight fanatic... until someone with a aaa battery out shined my surefire... I had to re-think my collection of 4d mag lites
> 
> now i know that I will never be able to afford being an actual flashlight fanatic.


 
Welcome to CPF...as far as being able to afford them...you'll find a way.


----------



## Ulven

My lights:

-Surefire 6P Defender w/ Malkoff M61 drop in
-Fenix LD20 R5
-ZebraLight SC51w
-ITP A3 EOS Upgraded (Red)
-2D Maglite w/ Malkoff drop in (currently having issues )
-Camo Maglite 2AA with some el cheapo led bulb replacement
-Various Petzl headlamps


----------



## harton

- HDS High CRI
- SureFire 6P.Devender
- Novatac 120T


----------



## The_bad_Frag

Triple Neutral XM-L Mag @3A+Voltage Monitor,overheating protection,0-100% dimming,usb

Energizer XM-L mod

25 Years old Philips Halogen XM-L mod

LED Lenser P3 200lm XP-G mod

XP-G pocket rocket perfect regulated

Test flashlight (cannibalised for parts) (it had no use anymore )

Wolf-Eyes Krait R5

Fenix LD01


----------



## moshow9

My Lights:

*Acebeam
*EC65 Samsung LH351D 4000K 90+ HCRI (modified by vinhnguyen54)
T36 XHP-35 HI*

ArmyTek
*Tiara C1 Pro v2 XM-L2 Warm 90CRI
*
EagleTac
*SX25L3 MT-G2 P0

*Fenix *
BC30 XM-L2 T6
HL15 XP-G2 NW

*FourSevens*
Mini Mk II XM-L2 U4

*Lux-RC*
Minion R1 Mule XP-G2 3000K, secondary red
*
**Manker
*BLF A6 XP-L 5A*
*E02 Grey Nichia 219c

*Olight
*H2R Nova XHP-50 NW*

**Thrunite
*T10 XP-L NW

*ZebraLight
*H501w*
*H502pr 
SC52w XM-L2

_Incoming: None_


----------



## ninemm

My short list of lights: 

*Surefire*
A2 HA-YG w/LF HO-A2 bulb
L2 w/f04 diffuser and Oregon Shooter tail extension
Oveready Orange Cerakote 6P w/M61W
6P w/NB XML dropin, Z59, and Defender bezel
G2 w/P60
T1A Titan
Z2-S

*4Sevens*
MiniAA NW XPE

*Inova*
X5 red led

*Zebralight*
H501R red led
SC30W

*HDS
*Clicky 120-Tactical

*Fenix
*Black E01


----------



## Teknyc

Fenix E01
Fenix TK10
Maratac AAA
Ra Clicky

Very new to the flashlight craze but I have some great lights.


----------



## chalshus

Lupine Betty
Lupine Piko
Lupine TL700
Surefire M6


----------



## angelofwar

The collection will be pretty "stale" for awhile, so here's where it stands now:

01) L2 (Discontinued-Mint)
02) L2
03) LX2
04) L1 (6th Gen.)
05) L1-RD (5th Gen.)
06) C2-HA (3-Flats w/ M60LF)
07) C2-HA w/ KX4-HA
08) C3-HA (3 Flats w/ 1st gen KL5)
09) C3-BK
10) E2L (5th Gen. FM Allen Edition)
11) A2L-RD
12) G3D-BK (G3-BK w/ KX3)
13) G3 (Custom GITD Paint Job)
14) KROMA MIL-SPEC
15) KROMA
16) U2 (Seoul)
17) L6 (Discontinued-Mint)
18) M3 (3rd Gen-Mint)
19) M3 (1st Gen-Mint)
20) 9Z-R (9Z w/ A20 w/ M60L)
21) G2LR-BK
22) 6PR
23) 6PLR (w/ KL3-BK)
24) 6Z (Mint)
25) 9Z (Mint)
26) D3 "Gaurdian" (Mint)
27) M6
28) M4
29) M3LT-S
30) HL1-A-TN
31) G2-OD
32) G2-TN
33) G2ZL-OD w/ KX4-OD
34) Z2L w/ KX4
35) E2L
36) L4 (Lux-V)
37) E1B-SL
38) 660
39) M952
40) 918FA (Discontinued)
41) E1E-SG
42) E1L
43) E1E-BK
44) G2X-Pro
45) D3 Defender
46) G2R-OD (w/ KL5A)
47) C2-BK-HA (Emerson Edition)

Whoops! Forgot My Saint Minimus Headlamp...make that 48!

That's it for my SF's.


----------



## webee2805

jetbeam bc10
zebralight sc60
itp a6 polestar


----------



## breachloader

Rummaging around the house uncovered these.

1 Led lenser hocus focus 
2 Led lenser hocus focus (gun mounted with pressure switch)
3 Led lenser P7
4 Led lenser P7 (also gun mounted with pressure switch)
5 Led lenser P17
6 Led lenser X21
7 Led lenser police tech 1

8 Mini maglite AA
9 4D maglite (about to recieve XML-T6 upgrade - My first mod)

10 Lightforce 140 Lance (gun/scope mounted version)
11 Lightforce 170 striker (gun/scope mounted version)

12 Mission cop 2,000,000 power spotlight

13 LSI 1,000,000 CP cordless spotlight

I probably have a few more that don't come to mind right now too.
Will have to line them all up for a pic.

Breachloader


----------



## lightr07

SureFire:
G2 (x2)
G2-LED
6P
E2D
A2
E1e
E1L
E2E
E2L
L1

Inova:
X5

Fenix:
E01
E05

Maglite:
2x AA LED MiniMag
3x AA LED MiniMag
Modded 2x AAA MiniMag
2x 2D LED Conversions (using Mag's own drop-in) used exclusively for emergency purposes.
... and a whole bunch of old incan mini-mags


----------



## angelofwar

SKYRAY said:


> No pictures, no truth









Not shown: 918FA, Kroma Mil-Spec, 2nd L2, Old-School E1e, 2nd M3.




































My old school M3 acquired after my most recent Collection pic






Also not shown is my recently acquired 3-Flats C2.

No Solarforce here...all stock minus 2 Malkoff Drop-ins.


----------



## Acid87

angelofwar said:


> Not shown: 918FA, Kroma Mil-Spec, 2nd L2, Old-School E1e, 2nd M3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old school M3 acquired after my most recent Collection pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not shown is my recently acquired 3-Flats C2.
> 
> No Solarforce here...all stock minus 2 Malkoff Drop-ins.



Love it! I think thats game, set and match AOW. 

Need a seat all the blood is rushing places with all the Surefire.


----------



## mat_the_cat

Not as many as above!

But here is my collection, in order of affection...

Red 6D Maglite, ROP bulb (ROP stands for Rite of Passage doesn't it?)
Cluson SM126PC (my pride & joy, won't mean much to anyone outside the UK but has 50w/10w bulbs and an aspherical lens)
Clarke CSR100 100w spotlight (battery life ~20 minutes )
Energiser 632628 keyring light (EDC)
Fenix HP10
LED Lenser cigarette lighter torch
Mini Maglite x2 (Red & black)
Fenix E01
Mag Solitaire (with Terralux LED)
Various unbranded torches that are generally not used.

My wife has a purple 3D Mag with a Terralux LED drop in, I'm trying to get her interested in this hobby but no luck as yet!


----------



## Vernon

M3LT
6P/A19/McClicky/M61w
C2-CJ
C2/Nailbender SST50
E2DL
LX2
MINIMUS
G2
LEGION II
FENIX L0D
ZEBRALIGHT H50
QUARK PREON TITANIUM
MAC'S SST50 EDC


----------



## Nicrod

All My lights in no real order ******ALL 50 OF them*****

6p- DuraKoted AUG green, oveready triple L3C-HML 
6P Oveready black HA3 bored 18650's Triple 219's
6P Cerakoted OD green MALKOFF M60 
C2 Oveready, Cerakote Black bored 18mm
C2 bored 18650's Triple XPG HML 
Z2-Matte BlK Z44, Matte Z58 
E2e bored 17670's 
E1e bored 18350 L1 head Modded to XML 


MILKSPIT-MOAL-E1B-McClicky


Quark 123*2-regular UI R5
Quark AAT- S2 w/deepcarryclip using 14500
Quark 123T- R5 aluminum 
Quark AA2- Reg UI High V using 2-14500's
Quark 123T-Titanium non serial numbered, Modded N219

Nitecore EX10-Ramping-4000K XPE2-blue trit piston, Ti crenelated bezel, GITD Oring
NiteCore EX11.2-Jhanko Ti Trit bezel-JHanko Green predator Trit piston
Nitecore D10 R2 Tribute w/green trit & KuKu Ti clip, AW 14500
Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo edition w/green Trit

Tiablo E3A "exquisite EDC series" using 10440

MaraTac AAA, 300 Stainless Steel

Arc AAA-original version, Snow white 5 lumens
Arc AAA-black, ULTRA VIOLET LED
Arc AAA-Premium 10 lumen 
Arc AAA-Original CPF Edition 2003

4SEVENS preon2 black, rose warm tint 
4SEVENS preon1 Titanium, DS clip-Snow White
4SEVENS Preon 2 Titanium-219b-DS Clip

VELENO DESIGNS Quantum DD-two blue trits, (neck light duty)
VELENO DESIGNS Quantum D2-two green Trits(neck duty) 

LUMMII Raw NS green trit

MUYSHONDT- Ion AlumiBronze

DQG BRASS FAIRY 10180 (neck duty)

LF2XT Titanium-BeadBlasted-XPG2-Red Trit
LF2XT Ku Ti second run

ZEBRALIGHT-H30-Sticky Butt Mod

MBI-HF-UTT-Copper-XPL

HDS 170T EDC-Legacy
HDS HyperRed Rotary
HDS 170 Rotary 219b

NovaTac 120P USA Modded 5000K XML2, Moddoo clip Gitd Oring, UCL , PEU trit bezel-Green 
NovaTac 120T Mint 123 & 17670 body, PEU Trit bezel, blue
NovaTac 120P EDC Olive Triple N219 modded, SS bezel
NovaTac 120P Olive Mint all stock with PEU Trit bezel

MCGIZMO-ALTiN Ti PD-S
MCGIZMO- SunDrop XRU 
MCGIZMO- Haiku-XPG2
MCGIZMO-Haiku BeadBlasted XML 
MCGIZMO-LunaSol 20-stock

MAC's SST50 BRASS Custom Driver (sold)
MAC's TRI EDC WAR TORN Z GREEN Custom LE SOYCD (sold)
MAC's TRI EDC BRASS BB/SW (sold)
MAC's TRI EDC Titanium StoneWashed Custom LE
MAC's TRI EDC Ti JHanko Machined (sold)



BATTERIES USED:
AW-14250's
AW-14500's
AW-16340's
AW-17670's
AW-18650's
AW IMR 16340's
AW IMR 18350's
AW IMR 18650's


CHARGERS USED: 

EFest LUC V4
NiteCore i2 charger


Next planned acquisitions:

2X123 McClicky Pak


----------



## Ian2381

Here's my collection, Can't imagine that 2 years ago my best light is a generic LED Police lichao light that probably outputs 20 lumens.





Surefire Z2 

Zebralight H51 
SC50w

Nitecore D10 Camo

Quark MiNi AA Titanium
MiNi AA 
MiNi AA - Neutral

Fenix E20
LD40
LD01 SS
E01 - Black

Solarforce L2 - Black
L2 - Gunmetal
L2r - Gunmetal
L2r - Sand
L2m - Black
L2m - Silver
L2i - Sand
L2p
Skyline 1

Maglite Solitaire
2D Led - RED

ITP A3 - Titanium
A3 - Aluminum

Romisen RCG2 - Warm
RC29
RC29 - Warm
RC29 - 3mode

Tank007 E07
TK - 506 - Stainless
TK - 566
TK- 737
TK- 701
Camper CA01

Others Philips Metaflash
Trustfire F23
RQ
Coleman Armor Clad 2D
Ultrafire WF-501B
Ultrafire C3 - Stainless
UltraFire A10
Princeton Tec Amp 1.0
Flood to Zoom headlamp
Torchlight C78
Akoray K106 - 5 mode
Akoray K106 - single mode
SmallSun ZY-C41
Black Cat HM-01
SAiK SA-305
X Stick
Energizer 3 led headlamp
Energizer 5 led headlamp
Energizer LED43A1
Dorcy 4AA lantern
Petzel Tikka 2

On d way N-Light B2S Stainless Steel Neutral
Lumintop Worm Stainless
E01 - Olive


Have several Other lights I cant name. I really can't justify why I keep on buying new lights.


----------



## Donkeykong

Greetings to all....

I'm from the Netherlands and a beginning flashaholic.
Started with a collection of laserpointers and moved on to flashlights.

My collection is not so big, but i think impressive nonetheless for a starter.

I have two categories :

*LED*
*-Olight sr90 intimidator *(With all the filters, extra battery.)

*HID*
*-Polarion ph-40* (with all filters, extra battery, extra lightbulb, titanium protective cover.)

Just found this forum, and happy to be here.

Greetings..
D.Kong.


----------



## TyJo

Donkeykong said:


> Greetings to all....
> 
> I'm from the Netherlands and a beginning flashaholic.
> Started with a collection of laserpointers and moved on to flashlights.
> 
> My collection is not so big, but i think impressive nonetheless for a starter.
> 
> I have two categories :
> 
> *LED*
> *-Olight sr90 intimidator *(With all the filters, extra battery.)
> 
> *HID*
> *-Polarion ph-40* (with all filters, extra battery, extra lightbulb, titanium protective cover.)
> 
> Just found this forum, and happy to be here.
> 
> Greetings..
> D.Kong.


That is a very nice collection, its hard to get bigger lumens then those lights. I'd get a nice EDC and keychain light to go along with those big lights.


----------



## Ishango

Donkeykong said:


> Greetings to all....
> 
> I'm from the Netherlands and a beginning flashaholic.
> Started with a collection of laserpointers and moved on to flashlights.
> 
> My collection is not so big, but i think impressive nonetheless for a starter.
> 
> I have two categories :
> 
> *LED*
> *-Olight sr90 intimidator *(With all the filters, extra battery.)
> 
> *HID*
> *-Polarion ph-40* (with all filters, extra battery, extra lightbulb, titanium protective cover.)
> 
> Just found this forum, and happy to be here.
> 
> Greetings..
> D.Kong.


 
Glad to see another dutch guy on here. :welcome: That's a nice start for a collection. Enjoy and watch your wallet on here.


----------



## Richub

My collection: (I'm a Fenix fanboy...)

Fenix:
E01
E05 R2
E11
E15
E21
E21 Neutral white
E35 Ultimate Edition (2016 version)
FD40
HL21
LD01 R4
LD10
LD25
LD40
PD20 R2
PD30 R2
PD31
TK11 R2
TK12 R5
TK15
TK21
TK35
TK35 Ultimate Edition
TK41
TK45
TK50
TK51
UC01 Keychain light

Nitecore Tip CRI v2, gray.

Convoy S2+ with a 365nm Nichia ultraviolet LED
Convoy S3 XML2 T6-4C Neutral white

Jaxman E2 with Nichia 219B 4000k
Jaxman E2 with Nichia 219B 5600k

Astrolux A01
Astrolux S41 with Nichia 219B 5000K

NEBO Big Larry worklight

Olight i2 EOS

Petzl Tactikka Plus

I also had an L2D R2, which was my first Fenix ever, but I sold it last year to a good friend.

My first LED flashlight I ever bought was a Philips flashlight with a Luxeon 3W LED. Runs on 3 aaa batteries.
This light amazed me of how bright LEDs are, and got me to look for better & more powerful flashlights.  
Can't find it anywhere on the internet anymore though...

And I have an Olight M30 Triton.

The PWM in the low modes in this light is so bad (sub-100 hz) that it really nauseates me. 
And on high, there doesn't seem to be any regulation at all. So I'm not using it anymore.
Hence the edit, I almost forgot about it.


----------



## helios123

I'll play 

Here's an update to my collection:

*Titanium:*

Ti ra clicky (my new prized possesion!)

McGizmo lights:
BB Haiku XP-G 1x123 (complete light)
Haiku XM-L 2x123 (complete)
Mule XP-G 1x123(complete)
Mule HI CRI 2xAA (complete)
Sundrop XR-U XR-E Head only
Sapphire 25
BB 2xAA Pak only
BB 2x123 Pak only

SPY 007 XP-G CW

Steve Ku Gavina CR123 with 6 Green trits
Steve Ku Univex AAA

Muyshondt Ti Aeon WW
Muyshondt Ti Aeon CW

Delghi Iris Ti stonewashed NW

PhotonFanatic custom LPK (La petite killer)

Mirageman Ti Fatty custom 1xAA with XM-L and 8 Trits

*Non Titanium:*

RA EDC Custom (TI Bezel, Sapphire Glass, Executive UI)

Nitecore D11
Nitecore EZ AA
ITP A3 SS
2 x Streamlight stylus pro
Streamlight Microstream AAA
Jetbeam RRT-3
Surefire G2 Nitrolon
Surefire T1A (given to dad)
Surefire LX2 Lumamax (given to brother)
Surefire E2DL (sold to friend)
Surefire M600C Weapon Light
Surefire Helmet light (White and IR)
A few maglites..
Streamlight TLR-3
Pelican Nemo 1900
And a few others..(can't remember the names)


----------



## maxxwiley

*I am a Surefire whore*

Surefire E1B
Surefire LX2
(2) Surefire X300
Surefire M300A
Surefire E1DL
Surefire G2
Surefire HL1-C-TN
Fenix E21

I have a Surefire Pen and Pocket Knife also. I am obsessed with their quality.


----------



## ebow86

*Re: I am a Surefire whore*

edited post


----------



## grayhighh

angelofwar said:


> The collection will be pretty "stale" for awhile, so here's where it stands now:
> 
> 01) L2 (Discontinued-Mint)
> 02) L2
> 03) LX2
> 04) L1 (6th Gen.)
> 05) L1-RD (5th Gen.)
> 06) C2-HA (3-Flats w/ M60LF)
> 07) C2-HA w/ KX4-HA
> 08) C3-HA (3 Flats w/ 1st gen KL5)
> 09) C3-BK
> 10) E2L (5th Gen. FM Allen Edition)
> 11) A2L-RD
> 12) G3D-BK (G3-BK w/ KX3)
> 13) G3 (Custom GITD Paint Job)
> 14) KROMA MIL-SPEC
> 15) KROMA
> 16) U2 (Seoul)
> 17) L6 (Discontinued-Mint)
> 18) M3 (3rd Gen-Mint)
> 19) M3 (1st Gen-Mint)
> 20) 9Z-R (9Z w/ A20 w/ M60L)
> 21) G2LR-BK
> 22) 6PR
> 23) 6PLR (w/ KL3-BK)
> 24) 6Z (Mint)
> 25) 9Z (Mint)
> 26) D3 "Gaurdian" (Mint)
> 27) M6
> 28) M4
> 29) M3LT-S
> 30) HL1-A-TN
> 31) G2-OD
> 32) G2-TN
> 33) G2ZL-OD w/ KX4-OD
> 34) Z2L w/ KX4
> 35) E2L
> 36) L4 (Lux-V)
> 37) E1B-SL
> 38) 660
> 39) M952
> 40) 918FA (Discontinued)
> 41) E1E-SG
> 42) E1L
> 43) E1E-BK
> 44) G2X-Pro
> 45) D3 Defender
> 46) G2R-OD (w/ KL5A)
> 47) C2-BK-HA (Emerson Edition)
> 
> Whoops! Forgot My Saint Minimus Headlamp...make that 48!
> 
> That's it for my SF's.



WOW!! Just SUREFIRE ?
no other brand ?


----------



## angelofwar

grayhighh said:


> WOW!! Just SUREFIRE ?
> no other brand ?



I have a few mags/Inova's, and a handful of cheapies, but, Surefire for the most part.


----------



## Monocrom

I've got a bunch of other lights as well. But listing the ones likely to far outlast me is just easier.


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> The collection will be pretty "stale" for awhile, so here's where it stands now:
> 
> Whoops! Forgot My Saint Minimus Headlamp...make that 48!
> 
> That's it for my SF's.




You got me beat numbers wise. Here are my surefires
1) M6 Guardian
2) L6 Porcupine clone (close enough cause I used to own the real thing)
3) 9N
4) 8NX
5) G3-FYL w/ bk-ha KL5
6) 3BL
7) 6BL
8) Kroma Milspec
9) U2 18650 stock bored 4-flats
10) PK Kroma Porcupine
11) DARPA DEF3C aka Turbo Kroma
12) YL G2L
13) TN G2
14) OD G2
15) Mossy Oak G2
16) NTI 6Z
17) G2Z BK
18) 3P w/ Z21 Closed-End TailCap
19) Milky KL1 on PEU body w/ E2DL tailcap
20) Viking Tactics E2 with one of a kind ICE head milky modified
21) 6P w/ D36 head
22) L1-RD
23) A2-WH 4flats
24) C2-HA
25) C2-USA aka Captain America custom cerakote
26) C2 Strider #276
27) C2 Strider #72 w/ matching Strider SF knife
28) 6P-USA
29) Orange 6P cerakote
30) E1D
31) E1B Silver
32) T1A Titan
33) Saint
34) M962XM07
35) M952C
36) M900 w/ LF Seraph P7 turbo head
37) M620V (scoutlight vampire)
38) M111D (9v M-series glock pistol light)
39) X200 w/ KL4 head
40) P111D (polymer 6v glock pistol light)
41) MP5 foregrip
42) E1E teardrop (Crosshairs)
43) E2E Teardrop
44) HL1-TN RD/WH helmet light


----------



## angelofwar

Just added a G2L, E2L-AA, and a KT2 turbo-head...but I got rid of my Regular Kroma, so make that 49.5...

Nice Collection there solscud! I know for a fact ya got me beat on dollar value though! Very nice lights there!

I'm envious of the DARPA and 2 Strider's! Surely you can get rid of one? Who needs two of the same light, right??? LOL!


----------



## angelofwar

Monocrom said:


> I've got a bunch of other lights as well. But listing the ones likely to far outlast me is just easier.


 
LOL! That's why I didn't list my other lights!


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> Just added a G2L, E2L-AA, and a KT2 turbo-head...but I got rid of my Regular Kroma, so make that 49.5...
> 
> Nice Collection there solscud! I know for a fact ya got me beat on dollar value though! Very nice lights there!
> 
> I'm envious of the DARPA and 2 Strider's! Surely you can get rid of one? Who needs two of the same light, right??? LOL!


 
BTW, I've seen some of his lights in person. Yeah, you should be jealous.


----------



## Solscud007

angelofwar said:


> Nice Collection there solscud! I know for a fact ya got me beat on dollar value though! Very nice lights there!
> 
> I'm envious of the DARPA and 2 Strider's! Surely you can get rid of one? Who needs two of the same light, right??? LOL!


 

We can work something out if you really want one. sent you PM.


----------



## troller_cpf

My list:

*Surefire*
A2 4-sides
L2 
E2D
E2DL
L4
L4 MC-E mod
G2
Z2
E2E-SG
U2
K2
AZ2
C2 White Cerakoted Oveready
M2
M6
E1L

*The Big Boys :devil:*
Vector VEC-192 2x55W HID
Xenonics Nighthunter One
Maxabeam

*Others*
Dereelight DBS R2
Maglite 1.5D 14W Solarc HID
Neofab Legion II MC-E
Neofab Spartanian
Inova X-5
Wolf Eyes 6 Explorer
Wolf Eyes 9 Raider


_troller_cpf_


----------



## gabis

Mine is:

*Fenix*
-TK11 Q5

*Surefire*
- C2-HA 
- A2-HA-WH Incan
- 6P-GM

*HDS Systems*
- Clicky High CRI - Custom orange

*Malkoff*
- M61
- M61 HCRI
- MD2 Camo 

*Mooddolar*
- TL130

*Nailbender-*
- Drop-in CustomLites dual XP-G HIGH CRI 90+


----------



## paddyie

I am new at flashlight collecting so i have not so many flashlights:

Fenix LD01 SS as my EDC
Nitecore D10 - the old Version with ramping mode
ITP A3 EOS SS
Nitecore EZCR123
and a Lummi Wee NS on the way


----------



## ebow86

*Surefire 8AX CommanderHA+KT5 HA*
*Surefire 8NX Commander BK*
*Surefire/Laser Products 8X*
*Surefire 9P
**Surefire A2 Aviator HA-WH Round Body*
*Surefire A2 Aviator HA-WH 4 Flats Digital Plus Series*
*Surefire 6P LED* 
*Fenix TK20*
*Fenix PD20 R2*
*Maglite 2D LED*
*Maglite 3D LED*
*Maglite 4D LED*
*Maglite 6D+Xenon LA+UCL*
*Maglite 2AA LED+UCL*
*Maglite 2AA Incan(2)*
*Maglite 2AAA*
*Coast Led Lenser Tactical Focus 3AAA *
*Coast Led Lenser 4AA LED Lantern*
*Dorcy 1AAA LED*
*Rayovac 2AA Industrial*​


----------



## Richub

Richub said:


> My collection: (I'm a Fenix fanboy...)
> 
> Fenix:
> LD01 R2
> E21
> E21 Neutral white
> PD20 R2
> PD30 R2
> TK11 R2
> TK12 R5
> TK15
> TK21
> TK35
> TK45
> TK50


 Added in the last few weeks:
E01
E05
TK41
LD01 R4


----------



## KVoimakas

4Sevens:
Quark MiNi AA
Quark Tactical AA
Quark Turbo AA^2

Maglite: 
4D cell something or other with an LED replacement
2AA something or other

Darksucks Alpha XM18-T


----------



## MatNeh

I ran out of room in my signature, so I guess it's time to contribute.


*Inova*
Bolt-2A (Luxeon K2)
 
*Fenix*
LD20 (XR-E Q5)
L0D (XR-E Q4)
E05 (XP-E R2)
 
*4Sevens*
MiNi AA (XP-E Q3 5B)
Quark AA Reg LV (XP-G R4 NW)
Quark 123 Tac HV (XP-G R4 NW)
Quark RGB (MCE-RGB CW)
ReVO SS (XP-G R4 NW)
TurboX (XM-L CW)
 
*Zebralight*
H31w (XP-G NW)
SC600 (XML-L CW)
 
*DQG*
Tiny II (XPG-R4 NW)


----------



## Monocrom

My list of SureFire lights is back on page 19. Ironically, it's been over a year since I listed them. Feels much sooner though. Oh well.

Here's my list of just the Fenix models I own:

*Fenix*
*-------*

1) L0D Rebel 80 
2) E01
3) LD05
4) PD20
5) TK35

Gave away a TK10, P3D Q5, and my E2O. (The latter won in a contest conducted by Lighthound.com)


----------



## Porschedpm

Here's my humble list of LED lights:

Surefire L4
Surefire 6P w/Malkoff M60 drop-in
Surefire 6PX Pro

Jetbeam Jet-III M

Sunwayman V10R

Fenix PD10

Inova X-5
Inova X-1 UV

Arc AAA

Coast Lenser V2 

3 Maglight 3D w/Terralux drop-ins
2 Mini Maglights w/Terralux drop-ins


----------



## PCC

I guess I should put together a list of my lights. I will update this post as I modify or add to my collection. I have a spreadsheet that I use to keep track of everything so I don't think I missed anything.

*Lights that will not be modified or have been modified and won't have further mods done to them:*
*Brinkman Q-Beam* - I bought this years ago and it's too big and bulky to use, really, but, it goes with us when we go on road trips, just in case
*Dorcy 6V lantern* - modified to a direct-driven Luxeon III with a resistor
*2 X Fulton 991/U* - have Nite Ize 1 Watt LED drop-ins and a 1/2 Watt LED drop-in in the tail caps - I have a set of adapters to allow this light to use different battery combinations
*Fulton clone #1* - has a sleeve that was epoxied in place to keep the broken flashlight body together - now uses 2 C-cells - has a Dorcy 2-cell LED drop-in
*Fulton clone #2* - has a Nite Ize 1 Watt LED drop-in
*MagLite Mini-MagLite black* - cut down to 1 AA - has a Nite Ize 3-LED drop-in
*MagLite Mini-MagLite silver* - cut down to 1 AA - has a Nite Ize 3-LED drop-in and glow powder in the modified tail cap
*MagLite Mini-MagLite steel blue* - has an XP-G R5 driven by a Mad Max Plus driver behind a reflector from a Quark MiNi 123 and a Nite Ize IQ switch
*MagLite 1D black* - has an XP-G driven by a Mad Max Plus driver behind a spot optic and a McClicky in the tail cap
*MagLite 2D jade green* - 2-cell MagLED module modified with an XP-G R4
*Mitsubishi 2AA flashlight* - has a Tektite 2AA screw-mount LED conversion bulb
*Pelican Super SabreLite* - converted to 2 C-cells - has an XM-L driven by a Mad Max Lite driver
*Pelican VersaBrite* - has a Dorcy 2 cell LED PR flange drop-in
*Quark 123 Tactical* - completely stock
*Quark MiNi AA* - completely stock
*Quark MiNi 123* - completely stock
*Quark Preon 1 blue* - completely stock
*Quark Preon ReVO SS* - completely stock
*Ray O Vac yellow plastic 2D* - has a Dorcy 2 cell PR flange LED drop-in - my $4 light
*Solarforce L2* - has a Neoseikan 1A drop-in - mounted to my shotgun, reverse clicky and all
*Streamlight BatonLite* - converted to 2 X AAA - has an SSC P4 U bin driven by a Mad Max Lite driver behind a McR11 reflector (same reflector that's used in the Drake and Draco)
*SureFire 6PL - bored for 18650, has a McClicky in the tail, and has a ThruNite 3-mode low voltage 1.5A drop-in*
*SureFire KL4* black - has a Vital Gear FB-1 body and a Quark MiNi 123 light engine behind a McR20 reflector

*Lights that are a work in progress:*
*Aleph 1 X CR123 black body* - with E1 incan head and E1B tail - still needs an LED tower
*Aleph 1 X CR123 black body* - with a C to E adapter and E2D tail - still needs a head/bezel/drop-in
*MagLite Mini-MagLED black #1* - old Luxeon version - not sure how I want to proceed with this
*MagLite Mini-MagLED black #2* - Rebel version - not sure how I want to proceed with this
*MagLite Mini-MagLED black #3* - Rebel version - not sure how I want to proceed with this
*MagLite 2C black* - currently has a Nite Ize 1 Watt PR flange drop-in - thinking of a triple XP-G R5 at 1.3A each
*MagLite 2C silver* - currently has a 2-cell MagLED module modified with an SSC P4 U bin - thinking of an MC-E N bin driven at 2.8A
*MagLite 3C black* - thinking of a Shiningbeam Perfect Regulation driver powering an XP-G
*MagLite 2D black* - older pre-D model - currently has an XM-L driven by a Kaidomain 2.8A driver - will have a TaskLED hip6Flex driver pushing 6.6A to an SST-90
*MagLED 2D black #1* - no plans as of now
*MagLED 2D black #2* - no plans as of now
*MagLED 2D blue* - no plans as of now
*MagLite 3D black #1* - thinking of an XM-L driven by a 2.8A driver
*MagLite 3D black #2* - thinking of an XP-G driven by a 1.4A driver
*MagLite XL100* - thinking of an XP-G R5 driven by the stock reflector and tail cap circuit
*Pelican M6* - not sure what I want to do with this one, yet
*Pentagonlight X2* - not sure what I want to do with this one, yet
*Pentagonlight X3* - currently has an XM-L driven by a ThruNite 1.5A 3-mode driver behind 32mm reflector
*Solarforce MPP-1 head* - currently stock - thinking of getting an Oveready 2 X 18650 body and tail and running an XM-L at 3A using a Shark Buck + Remora
*Solarforce L2r* - with a Lumens Factory head - thinking of a Mad Max Plus powering an XP-G, needs a custom tail cap. I'm probably going to incorporate a QTC in the tail for infinitely variable output
*Solarforce L2/SureFire LU60 Frankenstein* - has an XM-L driven by a Shiningbeam Perfect Regulation driver behind a ThruNite P60 reflector - needs some work
*SureFire 9N* - has a TLS TX3 head with an XM-L driven by a Dereelight 2.1A 3-mode driver - going to have an XM-L driven by a 3A Shark Buck plus Remora
*SureFire C2* - not sure what to do with this light
*SureFire G2* - with an M2 head - not sure what I'm going to do with this one
*SureFire KL4 HA III natural* - currently stock - has a Vital Gear FB-2 body - not sure what I want to do with this, yet
*SureFire L1 Lumamax* - needs a heatsink, emitter, and optic/reflector - I'm going to machine a heatsink out of aluminum, use an XP-G, and an McR20 reflector
*SureFire M3* - thinking of an XM-L driven by a 2A Shark Buck plus Remora behind a Ledil Eva optic
*Tekna Lite 1* - currently has a Nite Ize 3-LED drop-in, but, will eventually get an XP-G driven by a Mad Max Lite behind a suitable reflector
*Valiant Concepts 1 X CR123 body* - Make a head for it - no real plans, yet

Here's a picture of almost all of them:


----------



## JS_280

My "collection" is composed of users:

JetBeam RRT-0 S2 Infinitely Variable
Zebra Light H51Fw
Quark AA Tactical R5
(2x) Quark AA^2 Tactical S2
QMiniX 123
ITP A3 EOS Upgraded R5
Solar Force L2 with XP-E Q5 drop-in and DX aspheric lens


----------



## angelofwar

ebow86 said:


> *Surefire 10X Dominator*
> *Surefire 8AX Commander HA+KT5 Turbohead*
> *Surefire 9P+KT2 Turbohead+A19 Cell Extender+MN60 LA*
> *Surefire A2 Aviator HA-WH Round Body*
> *Surefire G3+FM34*
> *Surefire 6P LED+Malkoff M61W 4000K*
> 
> *Fenix TK10*
> *Fenix TK20*
> *Fenix PD20 R2*
> 
> *Maglite 2D LED*
> *Maglite 3D LED*
> *Maglite 4D LED*
> *Maglite 6D*
> *Maglite 2AA LED*
> *Maglite 2AA Incan+2*
> *Maglite 2AAA*
> 
> *Coast Led Lenser Tactical Focus 3AAA *
> *Dorcy 1AAA LED*
> *Various other cheapos *​


 
Nice lights Ebow! I'd ike to see how the KT5 compares to the KT1/M4. Always wanted to own a 9V SF rechargeable.


----------



## hcollantes

*My short List*

Im new to the Candle Power World!!!

Fenix TK21
Fenix TK15 

incoming
JetBeam BC20 S2
JetBeam RRT-2 

more to come...


----------



## ebow86

angelofwar said:


> Nice lights Ebow! I'd ike to see how the KT5 compares to the KT1/M4. Always wanted to own a 9V SF rechargeable.


 
Thanks AOW! It really is a modest collection that's slowly growing but I appericate the compliments. As far as the KT5 and 8AX is concerned, I'm plan on making a thread in the incan forum giving my thoughs on that so keep an eye out:thumbsup:


----------



## redaudi

updated list 

-rayovac sportsman thingy 2aa. sucks. it flickers, and hates being on.

-nebo illuma 35. takes forever to die. works great as a work light underneath cars, not worried at all about breaking the crap out of it, especially at 10 bucks.

-Rayovac workhorse 2d, converted to a superbrightleds pr2 bulb. lasts forever. not super bright, but lasts forever. 

-Fulton anglehead military light, converted to nite ize 2 watt LED. AWESOME for field exercises. LOVE this light, not only because i'm nostalgic and sentimental about it 

-Streamlight Twintask 2L. Extremely sentimental about this light, it served me all through my deployment. only 35 lumens on LED mode, but runs for over 15 hours in personal experience. 
I will NEVER get rid of this thing, it's old, beat up, and weathered. BUT, it works flawlessly, can switch between incan or LED, it's rugged, and runs on CR123s, which i have a ton of. 

-Maglite Minimag, converted to nite ize LED. it's not super bright, but it runs for a good bit. would work great as a backup in a car, or in your BOB, or in the field again. Made in the USA, which gets a plus one from me. 

-Maglite LED Minimag. I like this thing. It's decently bright, has a high and low mode, as well as a strobe and SOS mode. Plus, I like that it's made in the USA. 

-lil rayovac 1AAA. keychain oriented. handy at night, and as a reading light. i like it. it cost me 3 bucks. 

-Inova x5. 2xCR123, great floody beam, as near as makes no difference NO hotspot, long runtime, awesome at night.

-Streamlight LED Scorpion. Nice and bright, beautiful white beam, decent hotspot. Slightly spotty on the perimeter, and i kind of dislike the disengagement of the tailswitch. however, it's a forward click, so you can momentary on if you want. Works for me 

-Inforce 2xCR123. 130 lumens or so, runs for a good bit, twisty, and simple like i like it. it's on, or off. Great tactical light for me. 


That's it for now... the list is bigger than last time i looked at this thread :devil:


----------



## radar45

This is my updated list:
Maglite 3D with Led conversion
Maglite Mini AA With niteeze led conversion and tail clicky switch
Magcharger
Maglie Mini AA camo
Maglite Solitaire light blue colour
Ultrafire C1 R2-cw 5 mode VERY BRIGHT
AKOray AA K106 200 lumens VERY BRIGHT
Mighty lite Mini AA
Tank007 AAA TK-702
MXDL AAA 3w
X-Glow ACL-0012AA AA 80 lumens
Excel AAA (cheapy)
3 x Keychain lights (cheapy)
1 x Headlamp (cheapy)
2 x LightForce 240 Blitz spotlight (for hunting)
1 x PowerBeam spotlight (for hunting)
1 x NITECORE EZ123 (Great EDC Light But CR123 Cells are expensive here in Australia)
1 x fenix headband
1 x 4SEVENS Quark 123 Turbo (Very Bright & Great Throw)
1 x 4SEVENS Quark MINI AA (Great EDC Light AA cells available everywhere )


----------



## radar45

This is my updated list:
Maglite 3D with Led conversion
Maglite Mini AA With niteeze led conversion and tail clicky switch
Magcharger
Maglie Mini AA camo
Maglite Solitaire light blue colour
Ultrafire C1 R2-cw 5 mode VERY BRIGHT
UltraFire C1 Q5 singl mode with pressure switch mounts onto CZ 452 under barrel for rabbit hunting.
AKOray AA K106 200 lumens VERY BRIGHT
Mighty lite Mini AA
Tank007 AAA TK-702
MXDL AAA 3w
X-Glow ACL-0012AA AA 80 lumens
Excel AAA (cheapy)
3 x Keychain lights (cheapy)
1 x Headlamp (cheapy)
1 x Steamlight Stylus Pro (Blue)
2 x LightForce 240 Blitz spotlight (for hunting)
1 x PowerBeam spotlight (for hunting)
1 x NITECORE EZ123 (Great EDC Light But CR123 Cells are expensive here in Australia)
1 x fenix headband with AKOray AA K106
1 x 4SEVENS Quark 123 Turbo (Very Bright & Great Throw)
1 x 4SEVENS Quark MINI AA (Great EDC Light AA cells available everywhere )


----------



## Thedugger

My Lights:

Mag-Lite 3D
Mini-Mag

Surefire:
6Z
E2D
Z2 Combat
G2ZX
E2D LED Defender
X-200 Weapon Light
Invictus UB3T (shipment on the way)

Fenix - PD31


----------



## basballny2

fenix ta20 
fenix tk21
klarus nt20
klarus xt10


----------



## grayhighh

*

My Toys~
*
Armytek Viking Pro

Cool Fall SPY 005 Ti Stealth XM-L
Cool Fall SPY 005 Ti
Cool Fall SPY 005 Olive
Cool Fall SPY 007 SWGG

Delghi Iris Titanium Black PVD
Delghi Iris Titanium Blue Striped
Delghi Iris Titanium Stain 
Delghi Iris Titanium StoneWashed

Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X3

--YKK goodies--
D10 Titanium
Gavina Knurly
Thud LT
Thud Knurly 26500
Thud Knurly 26500
Thud Knurly 26650
Thud Knurly 26500 BeadBlasted
Flute Ti 
Flute Ti
Flute Ti 17 Trits
Flute Ti 17 Trits
Flute Ti 17 Trits
Flute Ti Beadblasted prototype
Ottavino Ti AAA
Ottavino Ti AAA
Ottavino Ti 10280
Ottavino Ti 10220
P0 Titanium
P0 Titanium
P0 BeCu
Piccolo Ti Nichia 219
Piccolo Ti Nichia 219
Piccolo Ti Nichia 219
Tactical 18650 body / Ti big cool fin E head
Zenith 18500

Jeff Hanko EX10 3D tail

Lummi Orb Ti Short
Lummi Wee 25
Lummi Wee 50

Mac's Titanium SST-50 EDC 1.4 4500k
Mac's Tri EDC 2x18350 Titanium with Damascus head
Mac's Tri EDC Neutral Tungsten Cerakote
Mac's Tri EDC Black Cerakote
Mac's Tri EDC Titanium Stonewashed crenulated 
Mac's Tri EDC Knurly Black Cerakote
Mac's [email protected] 3300L

Malkoff MD2 Camo
Malkoff M61L
Malkoff M61W
Malkoff M361 Netural

McGizmo AquaRam
McGizmo AquaMule
McGizmo Haiku XP-G Warm
McGizmo Makai XM-L 6v tactical
McGizmo Ti PD-XP-G Warm
McGizmo Ti PD-s AlTiAN BK
McGizmo Lunasol 27
McGizmo Mule PD
McGizmo McLux III T ''Nitro''
McGizmo McLux III PD ''Chrome''

Mirage Man Custom Fluted A19

Mr Bulk Ti Aero Cub

NailBender P60 XP-G2 5000k

Oveready Triple Copper E2e
Oveready Custom DB130/Cryos M2/RPM Version II C tailcap
Oveready Custom C2/Cryos Copper Z44/Ronac Smoothie tailcap
Oveready Triple XP-G2 V4 H3N L-M-H
Oveready M2/XM-L2/DD Vintage
Oveready C2 Iced/ Triple XP-E2 H3 L-M-H

Surefire C2 with 2 big green trits on the body !
Surefire E1b
Surefire E2e-HA/Running on LED tower Hi CRI 3000k
Surefire M6LT

Zebralight H31
Zebralight SC51


----------



## DisrupTer911

Fenix LD20
Fenix LD40
Fenix TK11
Fenix TK41
Fenix MC11
Fenix HP11

Spark ST6 500CW
Spark SL6-800CW

Sunwayman M10A

Energizer e2 Lithium 3AA headlamp

Mini MagLED 2AA
MagLED 3AAA
MagLite 2C with LED conversion

Coleman Quad LED Lantern

several 5mm led tripod lights


----------



## kmnremtp

Coleman MAX Ultra High Power Aluminum Flashlight LED
Mag Lite Mini LED (black)
Mag Lite 2D (black)
Mag Lite 3D LED (black)
Mag Lite 4D (black) 
n a bunch of cheapo flashlights <$5


----------



## dmd2005

My collection is just a month old and growing still.

Fenix TK12
Fenix TK15
Fenix TK21
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK41
Fenix TK45
Fenix MC10
Fenix HL20
Fenix LD40
Maratac AAA Stainless x 2
Maratac AAA Polished
Maglite solitaire
Maglite 3-D LED x 3
Maglite 3-C
Maglite LED 2-AA x 3
Maglite 2-AA x 2
Olight M20S
Olight T20t
4 Sevens RGB Cool white
4 Sevens Quark 123 Titanium limited edition

Pre-ordered the Fenix TK70. 
Wants: Surefire V2 infrared, Surefire backups, Fenix TK50, Fenix LD20, Jetbeam RRT-3, and Olight SR90. Hopefully fulfill the wants In a couple of months. Boy this is an expensive hobby (or addiction).


----------



## mattevt

Deleted - Updated.


----------



## lazer3054

Um let's see
Brightstar HID
Streamlight Stinger
Streamlight XP
Streamlight stylus 
Surefire. L4
Lumen craft V3 SS
Dorsy cheap spotlight
Big 10" HID
Streamlight baton
EagleTac. M2SC4. MKII. BRIGHTEST LED LIGHT I OWN
Streamlight. Lite box
Several AA led lights
ARC 3 led
SU MP..1 Nickle vers
Mini mag
4D mag
Casper light----- don't ask LOL


----------



## stoli67

Titanium RA with original LED
Titanium RA clicky with neutral XML
Black High CRI RA Clicky
Fanta RA Clicky 170 - with slightly warm XML
Fanta RA Clicky High CRI

Cool Fall SWGG Spy 007 XML
Cool Fall SWGG Spy 007 XML2
Cool Fall SWGG Spy Tri V2


Haiku - Warm XPG
Haiku - XML
Sapphire
Ti PD-S with XML Upgrade
Ti high CRI mule
Mule PD
LS20 with Defab upgrade to Neutral XML and XPG
LS27 Stealth
Makai 6V


Peak Logan high CRI
Peak eiger high CRI
Peak Vesuvius 


V10R Titanium x 3 with full kuku bling
V10R Ti2 black
V10RTi2 gold
V10R Ti with Precision Works Bling
V10R ti 2 with full JHanko Bling



LF2XT - natural x 3
LF2XT black x 2
Damascus Mini LF2XT
LF2XT Run 1 2 and Run 3 Titanium
LF2XT Stainless Steel
LF3Xt Black x 2
LF5XT Natural

Surfire Fanta 6P
Surefire Balck 6P
LX2 

Eagletac Ti CLicky D25 U2 XML

FM
1 x 26650 hosts x 3
2 x 26650 host x2
1 x 32250 host
Cooly Fanta Cerakote 

Mac
Tri-EDC titanium
3300L


Fenix
E01
E05
LD01
PD10
PD20
PD30
PD31
LD20
TK11
TA21
TK45

Mag lights
2D
4D with mac drop in
2 AA

ITP A3
Illuminati Titanium
Avenger GT
Maratac Copper AAA


Quarks
Quark 123 warm
Quark 123
Quark 123 titanium
Quark Mini 123 titanium
Quark CR2 titanium
Quark 18650
Preon 1 Titanium

DQG AAA Stainless Steel x 3
DQG AAA Ti x 2


----------



## litening

surefire G2 led, 6P led,E2D led, 6PX pro
olight T25 -2pcs
fenix LD20 3pcs, LD01


----------



## DimGR

Fenix E01
Nitecore EZ 123 R2
Nitecore SR3


----------



## Packhorse

Modified W200's using 18650's including
27mm Aspheric with XR-E
27mm Aspheric with XM-L
P7 with reflector
Short body W200 with XP-G
Short body W200 with 27mm Aspheric XR-E 
W300 based can light with MC-E
W300 based can light with a SST-90
Maglite based can light with 44mm aspheric and SST-50
PALight BG-QS88 modified with 27mm aspheric and XM-L
16x XP-G underwater macro camera light
2x SST-50 underwater video light
Ultrafire WF501 modified with 27mm aspheric


----------



## bithor

Jetbeam RRT-1 r5
4sevens Maelstrom G5 r5
Fenix TK10 q5
4sevens Quark 123² Turbo r2
Jetbeam Jet-III st r5
HDS Tactical 140
Zebralight SC600 xm-l
Jetbeam RRT-0 r2
Jetbeam RRT-0 s2
Fenix Pd-30 r4
Nitecore Defender Infinity q5
Nitecore Extreme q5
Nitecore PD-10 q5
Jetbeam PA01 r5
4sevens Quark Mini AA²
Zebralight SC-50
Nitecore EZ CR2 r2
Fenix P2D q5
4sevens Quark Mini CR2 r2
Zebralight H30 q5
Fenix LD01 r4
Fenix E01 Nichia GS


----------



## cdrake261

My current collection:

JohnnyMac XM-L Micro Maglite (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?318433-XM-L-Micro-quot-Maclight-quot)
Fenix TK30
Mac's Customs Flashlight XM-L drop in
*new* my home built big gun 3,000 lumens


----------



## AFKAN

Maglite Solitaire
Mini Maglite
LED Lenser V6
LED Lenser V6 Powerchip
LED Lenser V2 Professional
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-2
Jetbeam Raptor RRT-3


Small but ever growing list :thumbsup:


----------



## frogger42

Streamlight Microstream (x2)
Streamlight Stylus Pro
Maglite LED 3D Cell (x3)
Maglite 4D Cell
Maglite LED Mini-Mag
Surefire 6P
Rocky LED (x3) (Sam's Club knock off of a Surefire 6P Defender)
A few cheap plastic ones scattered here and there

I do plan to upgrade my 6P to a LED 6P Defender by buying a new head soon, but that is it for now.


----------



## *parallax*

Fenix PD31
Fenix PD30
Coast Led Lenser
Maglite 3xD cell
Maglite 2xD cell
Bunch of other small Maglites all AA


----------



## Texas gun person

Surefire G2 LED 
4Sevens Quark Mini 123
4Sevens Quark Mini AA²
4Sevens Quark 123² Turbo
4Sevens Quark AA² Tactical
4Sevens Preon 2
Jetbeam BA20
Mag-Lite 3D LED


----------



## SashiX

(in order of appearance)
Kingpower K2
ITP C7T
Led Lenser P5
SolarForce L2P + MF UF XM-L T6
XTAR A01 (R5)
Xeno E03v2 (XM-L T6, CW)
ITP SA1 R5


----------



## Raggasonic

Stripped SF 6P
SF G2 Yellow
SF G2 Camo
4-7's Quark mini 123
Nitecore DI
Novatac 120T Hacked
SPA Defense 120
Lummi Raw NS
Lummi Wee NS XM-L


----------



## ottsego

Petzl MyoBelt XP first generation
Fenix e01
Fenix e05
Fenix e11
Fenix L0D
Fenix LD 10 Q5
Fenix LD 15
Fenix LD 20 R4
Quark AA2 R5
Nitecore D11.2


----------



## uh60james

JetBeam BA20
Surefire G2L
Surefire G2X
Maglite 2D
Maglite 2D LED (Rebel)


----------



## kj2

Maglite 5D
Maglite 3D
Maglite 2D with teralux
Fenix E01,E20,E21,TK11R2,TK21U2,TK35,TK41,TK70
Solarforce L2 with XM-L, Skyline
Olight i2


----------



## GBD

2 Solarforce L2s with XM-Ls.
Maglite, 2D-6D.
Maglite AA LED.
Fenix TA-20
Fenix TK-45
Trustfire X6 SST-90
Trustfire SST-50
Cabela's 130W Halogen spotlight

Working on some custom lights right now. Long ways to go on that.


----------



## FRANTAN

Hi Guys,

I just thought to add my list of flashlights, rather short compared to some of the forum members. 

EagleTacT20C2 MKII XM-LFenix TK 11 R5IlumenoxSSL 133W (Bike light)IlumenoxSSL 133W (Bike light)JETBeamRaptor RRT-3Led Lenser M7RMagicshineMJ-870 (Bike Light)Maglite4D LEDMagliteSolitaireMagliteMini MagliteMaglite 3D LEDOlight T20T R5PetzlTikka PlusWiseLEDTactical


----------



## margret green

too many
great!
you must be a flashalolic.


----------



## mattevt

Updated, as I've lost some. 

Fenix E01 (Keychain)
Fenix E21
Fenix TK15
FourSevens Mini ML-X
JetBeam BC-10
SureFire 6P with Nailbender XM-L (3000K)
SureFire G3
SureFire E1e Executive Elite
ROP (waiting to buy new batts, My AW's died  )


----------



## Kid9P

My current lights that I use for EDC, lineup rotated daily.

Surefire E1B
Surefire E2DL
Surefire C2 - Bored - with a Malkoff M30
Surefire E2L Head on a FiveMega 2x18650 body/clicky
Surefire U2A
Surefire 6PD - Bored - with a Malkoff M60
Surefire 6PD with a generic throwy cree dropin

Novatac Special Ops modded with a K2 emmiter - AW17670
HDS Rotary

Favorite Shelf Queens *Lunasol 27 - Spy 005/007*


----------



## scaramanga

Current lineup:
Fenix LD20 R5 (2), TK21 U2, TK35
SolarForce M8
Lumintop L2A
4Sevens Maelstrom X10
Thrunite Catapult V3
JETBeam Jet 3M Military XM-L


----------



## margret green

I have a little. you guys own much more than me. HAHA
Surefire M3
Surefire M2
Surefire L6
Surefire E1e
Fenix P1D Cree 
Fenix P1D Cree Q5
Fenix EO
xeccon L16-C
Xeccon HID 35W/18W


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Pulled the trigger on a Fenix TK-70.


----------



## bodhran

Always changing it seems.

Fenix TK35, TK40
4sevens Turbo CR123 WW, Quark AA, Mini CR123 Neutral, Mini CR2 WWx2, Preon Revo
MD2 with Malkoff M61HCRI
HDS HCRI
Macs SST50 4500k
Valliant Concepts 2CR123 twisty with XPG-HCRI drop in
Xeno EO3 XP-G WW, XM-L Neutral
UltraFire WF-501B with HCRI XP-G mod
P-Rocket SST50 Neutral
Dry 3 XM-L 3 mode Neutral


----------



## Wiggle

4Sevens Quark AA Tactical
4Sevens Quark AA2 Tactical NW
Fenix L2D Q5
ITP A3
Jetbeam PA40
MG X-Thrower Neutral
(2) MTE P7-D as bike lights
RQ (Raidfire Spear clone)
Solarforce Skyline I
Solarforce L2/M
Solarforce L2P/Masterpiece Pro-1
Surefire C2 /w McClicky


----------



## Biomeccanoide

- Nitecore EX11
- Nitecore D11.2
- Xeno E03 v3
- Jetbeam PA40
- Fenix E15
- Olight M20 Special operations 
- ITP A1EOS SS
- Ultrafire WF-602C
- Novatac Storm
- Sunwayman V10R Ti with extension AA
- Zebralight H51F
- Zebralight SC31W
- 4sevens Quark mini 123 S3
- e-Gear pico
- DRY 3x XM-L - vers 3 Mode 
- Yezl T9 Zoom


----------



## lunchen

Surefire e1b
Surefire L1
Surefire L2
Surefire M1
Surefire M2
Surefire M3
Surefire M4


----------



## Chidwack

Olight M2s Warrior S2
Quark AA2 Tactical
Jetbeam BC40
Klarus P2A
Jetbeam BA20
iTP C7
Shiningbeam S-mini XP-G R5 (x2)
Romisen RV-235 11 R5
Xeno E03 CW
Monster Flashlight Pro P7C-900-5
Ultrafire 502 B
iTP A3 E0S XP-G R5 (Incoming)


----------



## angelofwar

lunchen said:


> Surefire e1b
> Surefire L1
> Surefire L2
> Surefire M1
> Surefire M2
> Surefire M3
> Surefire M4



Nice starter collection, Lunchen!


----------



## AutoTech

D cell maglite with terralux bulb
2x ap pro 2xAA flood/throw
Ultrafire c8
Led lenser p4
Jetbeam ba20
Klarus st10
ITP A3 
Xeno E03 xm-l
Tiablo TL-1
Preon 2
Klarus P1c
Fenix PD31
Solarforce L2T with 5 mode memory xm-l
Thrunite TN11

The top 3 in the list I had before finding cpf, after finding it.. I bought the next 11 lights in a month.


----------



## jamesmtl514

lunchen said:


> Surefire e1b
> Surefire L1
> Surefire L2
> Surefire M1
> Surefire M2
> Surefire M3
> Surefire M4



When is the M6 showing up?


----------



## oliver037361

Surefire L2p
Surefire u2p
..............


----------



## Jash

*Re: I am a Surefire whore*

This years list:

Fenix - EO1, EO5, E20 (XP-G modded), TK20/40/41/60, HL21.

4Sevens - Quark 123 Tactical (XP-G), Quark AA2 Tactical (XP-E), Quark AA2 Turbo.

Maglite - 4D with Mac's Customs SST-50, 4D with Fusion 36, 3D SSC-P7 DD.

Malkoff - MD2 with M61 and H/L ring.

Elektrolumens - Decree XP-G EDC.

There's a whole bunch more Energizer and generic stuff as well as some lanterns as well. Then there's what the wife and kids have too. All up there's over 50 lights in the house.


----------



## jjj338

I have more but this all I can remember sitting watching the box.

6d mag lite malkoff 750 led
3d mag lite led
3d mag lite malkoff 500 led
3d mag lite malkoff 750 led
2aa mag lite led
stream light scorpion
Sure fire outdoor aa
Sure fire st minimus
Sure fire 6px tactical
Arc ls aaa
Fenix tk40
Fenix ld01
Fenix pd1
Fenix headlamp
Led lenser p7
Led lenser h7
Four sevens preon 1
Four sevens preon 2
Four sevens preon 1 titanium
Four sevens cr2 mini titanium
Four sevens cr2 mini 
Magic shine 900 lumen head lamp
Tank 007
Olight m20
Olight aaa titanium
Electro lumens 750 lumen
leatherman s2


----------



## azzid

Moddoolar pocket - BLK, H/M/L, neutral xp-g, 18500 and short clip)
Moddoolar pocket - single mode neutral(BLK)
Moddoolar head(BLK, xp-e neutral, L/M/H, 2x18500 tube, triad tailcap with belt clip)
Moddoolar body, triad(black long clip), Cryos(kenji quad 90cri xp-g 4.2amp, 3mode drop-in), FETtie switch in Natural HA color

Bored(18650) host with McClicky switches, UCL and assorted xeno bezels
Surefire c2 - Kenji quad Nichia 119(2.8amp, 3mode), cryos head plus triad tailcap
Surefire c2 - nailbender drop-in(90CRI xp-g)
Surefire c2 - Nailbender drop-in(seoul p4 hi-cri)
Surefire c2 - Kenji quad xp-g r4 neutral 5.6amp with FETtie.

HDS Clicky Hi-cri(17670 tube)
HDS Clicky 170t Custom cerakote(tan)
HDS I.R.
Surefire M3LT(800lm)
Surefire e2laa
Lumapower mentor(neutral, teleforce upgrade and driven by 1x26500 aw imr)
Lumapower Vantage(neutral, teleforce upgrade)
Lux-rc Fl33
Peak eiger AAA SS QTC(Nichia Hi-CRI)
Quark Tactical AA^2 (Warm white)
Quark Mini AA (Warm white)
Quark AA neutral
Fenix ld10 r4
Zebralight sc51c
Zebralight H51
Zebralight sc51w(my daughters light)
Zebralight sc60(Wife's EDC)
Sunwayman m40a(wife's HO emergency light)
Spark st6 460nw


----------



## Vernon

Lights

1. Fenix L0D
2. Zebralight H50
3. McGizmo Mule 
4. Moddolar Pocket Neutral
5. Mac's Tri EDC
6. Surefire 6P/A19/Z59/Clip
7. Surefire C2-CJ
8. Surefire M3LT-S (XML)
9. Surefire Saint Minimus
10. McGizmo Haiku XML
11. Mac's EDC XM-L (2.8a)
12. Zebralight H51Fc

Drop-ins:
Malkoff M61w


----------



## Vernon

You can see how my taste has changed over time...and how it's impacted my wallet!


----------



## Sam and Blue

Arc LS 
S/e 3P, 6Ps, 9Ps, Z2, G2s & 3s + FYL 
Kel-Lite 7D, 5D, 3D & 2C 
Peak brass Kilimanjaro, Matterhorn & Atlantic


----------



## matthewcyho

Blader BD-4 
Fenix TK30
Olight SR90
Jetbeam BC40
Solorforce M8
Thrunite Catapult v3
Jetbeam M2S
Surefire UB3T
Suwayman T40CS
Suwauman V60C
Thurnite Scorpion 
Jetbeam RRT 21
Fenix TK21
Olight M21-X
Jetbeam Jet-3M XML
Jetbeam RRT 2 XML
Jetbeam PC25
Soloarforce L2T
Solarforce M6
Solarforce L2
Surefire 6PX defender
Surefire 6PX Tactical(Yellow)
Blader BD-2
Fenix TA21
Jetbeam RRT 0 XML
EagleTac D25SLC2

Thanks 
Matthew


----------



## wowbanger2000

Surefire 6PX Pro ordered & on the way..., plus:

LED
Pelican Stealthlight 2410 Recoil [standard]
Pelican Stealthlight 2410 Recoil [Atex zone 1]
Pelican M6 [old style]
Fenix PD30
Romisen RC-F4 (x3)
Romisen RC-U8 (x2)

Incan
Streamlight TL3
Pelican Kinglite 8D (x2)
Pelican Mitylite 1900 2xAAA (x2)
Maglite AA


----------



## CDDZ

Don't have too many but I suppose I will jump in here 

Fenix TK35
O-light M20
No brand 35Watt HID


----------



## jkt

ARC LS first run
ARC LS2
ARC LSH-S
ARC4+(XML)
ARC4+high cri 90
ARC4+ rev1
ARC4+ rev2
ARC AA
ARC AAA
ARC AAA Ti
Mclux TK
Mclux PRT
SUREFIRE 3P
SUREFIRE 6C
SUREFIRE 6P+SRTH2.5,3
SUREFIRE 6R
SUREFIRE 6BL
SUREFIRE 6Z
SUREFIRE 9Z
SUREFIRE G2Z
SUREFIRE D2
SUREFIRED3
SUREFIRE E1,E2E,
SUREFIRE L1
SUREFIRE L5
SUREFIRE 8X
SUREFIRE 9N
SUREFIRE M1
SUREFIRE M3
SUREFIRE M6
SUREFIRE A2 black
SUREFIRE A2 porcupine
SUREFIRE A2 Turbo
SUREFIRE PK kroma
SUREFIRE L6+ Monster LED head
ALEPH 1,2,3,Mule
Mcgizmo Lunasol20
Mcgizmo Ti PD-S
Mcgizmo Haiku xpg
Spy 007
EDC basic 60
HDS Ra Twisty 85tr
Novatac 85
Maglite 1D sst-50
Lion heart


----------



## fabienne

4Sevens Maelstrom S12 Copper Edition
4Sevens Quark AA2 Tactical Warm White
4Sevens Quark AA2.X Tactical Neutral White
4Sevens Quark 123.2 Tactical Warm White
Delghi Aluminium EN coated Neutral Tint (XP-G bin R4)
Fenix TK70
Fivemega Cooly Host 26650 Orange + Vinhnguyen 3.5A 3 mode cool white
Fivemega E1 body + Foxtrot Triple XPG head 2.8A
Fivemega E2 body + E2C adapter + Crenelated-finned bezel
Fivemega 26500 gold-plated + Kerberos Quad Nichia 119 driven 2.8A 3 mode
Fivemega E1/18350 + E series head triple XPG driven 2.8A
Fivemega 2x18650 Red Fire + Beefy Crenelated Head (Red : Full body) 
Fivemega 2x18650 Raw + Surefire Z41 McClicky + Surefire KT2 Turbo Head + Malkoff MD60
Fivemega 2xAA Black + E2C adapter + Surefire Z44 
Fivemega 2xAA Black + E2C black adapter + Crenelated-finned bezel
Fivemega 2xAA Gray + E2C gray adapter + Crenelated-finned bezel
Fivemega 3xAA Black + Fivemega crenelated-finned bezel + + Malkoff M31W (Craig)
Fivemega 3xAA Gray + Double Linger Special (Nailbender)
Fivemega D26 2x26650 gold-plated
Fivemega MiniMaglite gold-plated
Fivemega MiniMaglite gold-plated
Lumens Factory Titanium Seraph P60 + Double Linger Special
Maglite 3D with 1185 + AW Soft-start-switch
Malkoff MD3 body + MD2 head + high-low ring + Oveready battery sleeve for 2AA + Malkoff M31W
MG P-Rocket Modded with XP-G 90+ CRI, Q2 Bin, 3000K 3 mode Low-High-Strobe 1.5A Driver
McGizmo Haiku XP-G CR123 pak
McGizmo Haiku XP-G Neutral 2AA pak
Oveready Megalennium 1909
Oveready Peak Eiger Nichia 119 + SS-AAA body + SS 10280 body
Oveready Triple Nichia 219
Pelican Minilite (using C battery)
Solarforce L2P body
Surefire 6P bored upgraded with McClicky + UCL + crenelated bezel
Surefire Saint
Surefire G2 Fluorescent Yellow + UV 395nm Nailbender drop-in
Surefire G2 Black + IR 940nm Nailbender drop-in
Tranquility Base CR123 Host Splash Anodized
Lux-RC FL334 flashlight with 18650 and 2x18650 body + jade nephrite switch


1 Tritium Green Vial XL (8cm)
Kuku bit marker white tritium
Kuku 40DD + blue tritium


----------



## angelofwar

jkt said:


> ARC LS first run
> ARC LS2
> ARC LSH-S
> ARC4+(XML)
> ARC4+high cri 90
> ARC4+ rev1
> ARC4+ rev2
> ARC AA
> ARC AAA
> ARC AAA Ti
> Mclux TK
> Mclux PRT
> SUREFIRE 3P
> SUREFIRE 6C
> SUREFIRE 6P+SRTH2.5,3
> SUREFIRE 6R
> SUREFIRE 6BL
> SUREFIRE 6Z
> SUREFIRE 9Z
> SUREFIRE G2Z
> SUREFIRE D2
> SUREFIRED3
> SUREFIRE E1,E2E,
> SUREFIRE L1
> SUREFIRE L5
> SUREFIRE 8X
> SUREFIRE 9N
> SUREFIRE M1
> SUREFIRE M3
> SUREFIRE M6
> SUREFIRE A2 black
> SUREFIRE A2 porcupine
> SUREFIRE A2 Turbo
> SUREFIRE PK kroma
> SUREFIRE L6+ Monster LED head
> ALEPH 1,2,3,Mule
> Mcgizmo Lunasol20
> Mcgizmo Ti PD-S
> Mcgizmo Haiku xpg
> Spy 007
> EDC basic 60
> HDS Ra Twisty 85tr
> Novatac 85
> Maglite 1D sst-50
> Lion heart



Pics, jkt? Like to see some of those unique one's, especially that L6! Awesome line-up!


----------



## enki_ck

Maglite Solitaire with LED upgrade
DQG Tiny (ver.1)
iTP A2 alu
iTP A3 alu
iTP A3 SS
Fenix E01 x3
Fenix LD01 SS
Peak Matterhorn alu
Tank007 703 x2
Tank007 E07 +QTC
Gerber Infinity Ultra M
Fenix AA2 Tactical + AA body

and I'll probably buy a Klarus ST10 in the next week, just found one today at a local store 5 km from my house for $52. :thumbsup: I like the UI a lot.


----------



## GordoJones88

* insert list here *


----------



## adbowell

Currently...

SureFire: E1B "Back-up"
SureFire: E1E "Executive Elite"
SureFire: E1DL "Diminutive Defender" (MilkyMod) 
SureFire: G2Z-LED + GG&G "Gladius" TID (Tacitcal Impact Device), and SF Combat Loops + Malkoff M60L
SureFire: G2Z-Defender LED (Modified bezel by the good people at www.oveready.com)
SureFire: G2X Pro
SureFire: G3 with Malkoff M60LF
SureFire: 6P Original
SureFire: 6P-LED Defender
SureFire: P2X "Fury"
SureFire: 6PX-Defender
SureFire: Z2 Combatlight
SureFire: X300 Weaponlight
SureFire: X400 Weaponlight (with a DG-18A tailcap switch)
SureFire: Saint headlamp
HDS Systems: EDC-Tactical (T1B-170)
Mag-Lite: LED XL50


----------



## slappomatt

Surefire n
9P blk 
C2 Blk
E1E HA
E2E HA
M4 bored w lumens factory 450L bulb
M961 w 400L lumens factory bulb

Mag
2C ROP 2X 18650
2D 5Mega deep reflector WA1111 2X 18650
3D LED X2
3X Mini mag 1 LED

4SEVENS
AA2 turbo
AA2 XML NW Tactical
AA1 TI body XP-E NW Tactical
G5 Maelstrom
X10

Several china aspherics
C2 knock off
300mw green laser
100mw green laser
50mw green laser
purple laser

WTB
Leef 2x 18650 body in HA


----------



## 276

*SUREFIRE*
9P with thrunite XPG R5
6P bored with Nailbender XPG-R5
M6
E2DL
Z2 with Nailbender Linger special 
6P Defender with Nailbender SST-90
G2
Saint Minimus
Maximus Headlamp
UB3T
R1 Lawman
*4SEVENS*
Preon AAA2
Quark tactical AA2
Quark tactical CR23 XPG-R5 
Qaurk tactical Cr123 XPG-G2
Mini X 123
Turbo R5
Turbo X
Malestrom G5
Malestrom X7
Malestrom X10
Malestrom S12
Malestrom S18
*OLIGHT *
S35
S65
SR51
X6
*Xtar*
S1
*FENIX*
E01
E05
TK41
TK15 XPG-S2
TK35
TK70
HP 20
*MALKOFF*
MD2 R5 cool white
Wildcat Gen 2
Wildcat Gen XPG-G2
Hound dog XPG R5
Hound dog XML
*Elzetta 
*2 Cell with Malkoff M61SHO
*JETBEAM *
M1X XML
JET III M XPG
RRT-01
*Nitecore
*EC1
EC2
MT25
*PEAK*
SR450A
FR400A
FR1200A
*XERAY*
50W
*POLARION *
Abyss Dual
*LUPINE
*WILMA TL
*WISELED *
Tactical 2000
*LAMBDALIGHT*
Varapower 2000
*AE LIGHT
*Leemax 35/50W
Xenide 25W EP
*SUNWAYMAN*
T40CS
T20CS
M11 Elfin
*SPARK*
ST6-500CW
ST6-360CW
SL6-740NW
ST6-460NW
*KLARUS
*XT-10
XT-11
XT-20
XT-30
*Armytek*
Viking X
*Thrunite
*TN30
*Eagletac*
G25C2
GX25L2 Non rechargeable
SX25L2 Rechargeable
*ZEBRALIGHT*
SC600
H30
H31
H600 
SC80
H502
*INOVA *
T4 XPG
X5
*INFORCE*
9VX
*SKILHUNT*
Defier-X3
*PELICAN*
8060
7060
NEMO 8C
*Streamlight*
Waypoint
Waypoint Rechargeable
Streamlight ProPolymer 7LED
*PETZL*
Ultra
Tikka Plus
Zipka old version
Tikka old version
Myo old verison
Myo XP
*PRINCETON TEC*
Shockwave Incandescent 
Shockwave led
EOS
Byte
Tec 40
Surge
*Black Diamond*
Spot 
Icon
*FIRSTLIGHT*
Liberator GP
*SUNLIGHT*
Slim3W 
8WFP
80FP
80FP Neutral
12WFP
16WFP


----------



## J D

Wow! Some of these lists are making me drool!

Here's my short list...

4 Sevens Maelstom X7 (favorite)
4 Sevens Quark AA 2 Tactical
4 Sevens Preon 2
4 Sevens SS Revo
4 Sevens Q Mini 123 XML Edition
UTG LT-EL228 (weapon mount)
UTG FTG150 (weapon mount)
3D cell Maglight
2 Mini Maglights (one was a gift from my employer with the company logo)
Then I have a few odd everyday lights.

I'm working on my collection, but I'm amazed at how many some of you guys have collected.


----------



## bdeuce22

Wow! Looking at this I don't feel so bad(jealous though)
1-Q123x2
2-QminiXML
1-Q123x2XML
1-PD-31
1-PD-30
1-Q123x1 tac
and just ordered Q123x2XML tac & QAAx1 tac
also have a fenix headlamp but dont remember model # & it's out in work truck(love it though)


----------



## pomp92

Hi guys, here's my small collection.. I started with an Inova X1 about 10 months ago and now..

-Inova X1
-Maglite Solitaire Green + Bipin Led Module
-Maglite Solitaire Blue + 10440 and 3mm LED
-"no-brand" 2xAAA 3-led 
-DX Black Cat
-Romisen RC-C3
-Fenix PD31
-Fenix PD10
-Solarforce L2P + XM-L 2.8A 3-mode drop-in (self-made)
-Solarforce L2T + XP-G 1.4A 3-mode drop-in (self-made)
-Solarforce Skyline I (my dedicated thrower-searchlight)

And other 2 are in the mail..
-Solarforce L2P body, L2T head, S9 Switch + XM-L 1.4A 3-mode Warm White drop-in
-4sevens Quark Mini 123 Hi-CRI

Byy!


----------



## mohanjude

Lummi orb alu raw
Lummi Orb SS and Wee

Jetbeam PA10
Jetbeam BC25
Jetbeam RRT-3 XML

Tiny Monster TM-11

Sunway V10 Ti

Led Lenser x21

Fami 50 diving torch

Polarion PH50

and Elektrolumens Firesword on its way


----------



## mohanjude

276 said:


> *SUREFIRE*
> E2D incandescent
> E1E incandescent
> 9P with thrunite XPG R5
> 6P bored with Nailbender XPG-R5
> M6
> E2DL
> Z2 with Nailbender Linger special
> 6P Defender with Nailbender SST-90
> U2 Original
> E1B
> G2
> Saint Minimus
> *4SEVENS*
> Preon AAA2
> Quark tactical AA2
> Mini X 123
> Turbo R5
> Turbo X
> Malestrom G5
> Malestrom X7
> Malestrom X10
> Malestrom S12
> Malestrom S18
> *OLIGHT *
> M31 Triton
> S35
> S65
> SR51
> *FENIX*
> E01
> E05
> TK45
> TK41
> TK15
> TK21
> TK11 R5
> TK35
> TK70
> HP 20
> *MALKOFF*
> MD2 R5 cool white
> Wildcat Gen 1
> Wildcat Gen 2
> Hound dog XPG R5
> Hound dog XML
> *JETBEAM *
> M1X XML
> JET III M XPG
> RRT-3 SST-50
> RRT-3 XML
> RRT-21
> BC40
> BC40W
> BC25 on way
> *PEAK*
> SR450A
> FR400A
> FR1200A
> Eiger #8 level AAA2
> *XERAY*
> 50W
> *POLARION *
> Abyss Dual
> *LUPINE*
> WILMA TL
> *WISELED *
> Tactical 2000
> *LAMBDALIGHT*
> Varapower 2000
> *AE LIGHT*
> Xenide 25W EP
> *DARK SUCKS*
> Alpha XM18-B with Black Cerakote finish
> *SUNWAYMAN*
> T40CS
> M40A MC-E
> *SPARK*
> ST6-500CW
> ST6-360CW
> SL6-740NW
> *THRUNITE*
> TM11
> *KLARUS*
> XT-10
> XT-20
> *ZEBRALIGHT*
> SC600
> H30
> H31
> H600 on way
> SC80 on way
> *INOVA *
> T4 XPG
> X5
> *INFORCE*
> 9VX
> *SKILHUNT*
> Defier-X3
> *XENO *
> G42 XPG
> *PELICAN*
> 8060
> 7060
> NEMO 8C
> *Streamlight*
> Waypoint
> Streamlight ProPolymer 7LED
> *PETZL*
> Ultra
> Tikka Plus
> Zipka old version
> Tikka old version
> Myo old verison
> Myo XP
> *PRINCETON TEC*
> Shockwave Incandescent
> Shockwave led
> EOS
> Tec 40
> Surge
> *Black Diamond*
> Spot
> Icon
> *FIRSTLIGHT*
> Liberator GP
> *NOVTAC*
> 120T
> *SUNLIGHT*
> Slim3W
> 8WFP
> 80FP
> 80FP Neutral
> 12WFP
> 16WFP



Gosh this looks like the listing on my local torch suppliers website... that is impressive.


----------



## Acid87

mohanjude said:


> Gosh this looks like the listing on my local torch suppliers website... that is impressive.



Impressive or a bluff..... Pictures?


----------



## Quiksilver

fish-king, that MD-2 is gorgeous and I love the use of the pelican case. Gave me some great ideas.


----------



## helios123

fabienne said:


> 4Sevens Maelstrom S12
> 4Sevens Quark AA2 Tactical Warm White
> 4Sevens Quark AA2.X Tactical Neutral White
> 4Sevens Quark 123.2 Tactical Warm White
> Arc AAA Ti Kit
> Delghi Titanium Black Iris Al-Tin coated Cool Tint
> Delghi Aluminium EN coated Neutral Tint (XP-G bin R4)
> Fivemega E1 body + E2C adapter + Crenelated-finned bezel + Triple XPG head
> Fivemega E2 body + E2C adapter + Crenelated-finned bezel
> Fivemega E2 body + E2C adapter + Surefire Z44 bezel
> Fivemega 26500 gold-plated + Kerberos Quad Nichia 119 2.8A
> Fivemega 26650 Cooly Host + Kerberos Quad XPG Warm 5.6A
> Fivemega 26650 Cooly Host
> Fivemega E1/18350 + E2C adapter + Crenelated/finned bezel
> Fivemega 32650/4AA
> Fivemega 2x18650 Red Fire + Beefy Crenelated Head (Red : Full body)
> Fivemega 2x18650 Raw + Surefire Z44 + Surefire Z41 + Malkoff M61 Neutral Tint Oveready
> Fivemega 2xAA Black + Surefire Z44 + Malkoff M31 HI-CRI (Craig)
> Fivemega 3xAA Gray + Double Linger Special (Nailbender)
> Fivemega D36 18650 gold-plated + D36 XM-L 2.8A drop-in (Nailbender)
> Fivemega D26 2x26650 gold-plated
> Fivemega MiniMaglite gold-plated
> Fivemega MiniMaglite gold-plated
> Jetbeam RRT-2 R2 modded with XM-L
> Lumens Factory Titanium Seraph P60 + Dereelight MC-E drop-in (on sale)
> Lummi Wee Damascus (XP-E R2)
> Lummi Wee Titanium (XM-L)
> Lummi Wee Nickel Silver (XM-L)
> Maglite 3D with 1185+softstart switch
> MG Pocket Rocket with XP-E Warm Edition overdrive 2A
> MiniMaglite splash anodized
> MiniMaglite splash anodized
> McGizmo Haiku XP-G CR123 pak
> McGizmo Haiku XP-G Neutral 2AA pak
> Novatac 120T
> Olight M20
> Olight M30
> Oveready Megalennium 1909
> Oveready Peak Eiger Nichia 119 + SS-AAA body + 10280 body
> Oveready 6P + A19 Extender Orange GITD
> Oveready Triple XPG Neutral White + 2x18650 body
> Oveready Triple XPG Cool White + 18650 body (on sale)
> Pelican Minilite (using C battery)
> Surefire 6P bored
> Surefire 6P LED (on sale)
> Surefire C2 bored (on sale)
> Surefire Saint
> Surefire E2E + Kuku drop-in
> Surefire G2 Fluorescent Yellow + UV 395nm Nailbender drop-in
> Surefire G2 Black + IR 940nm Nailbender drop-in
> Surefire L1 (on sale)
> Surefire LX2 (on sale)
> Sunwayman V10R Ti + Kuku Ti Switch
> Tranquility Base CR123 Host Splash Anodized
> 
> 4 White Sphere Tritium 11.8mm
> 1 Tritium Green Vial XL (8cm)
> Kuku 40DD + blue tritium



Fabienne, that's a nice collection you got there!


----------



## helios123

deleted


----------



## iron potato

UltraFire U4-MCU
UltraFire WF-501A
UltraFire WF-800L SSC-P7
UltraFire RL-2088
UltraFire UF-H1D
UltraFire UF-H3
Tank007 TK-568
Romisen RC-K4
SolarForce Sand L2 with XM-L drop in
SolarForce L2 with lantern attachment
Fenix TK35
Sunwayman V10A
JetBeam PC20


----------



## Hoop

Listed by order of acquisition:

1) OLIGHT SR90
2) "Thor K 2012" (LK14 mod)
3) Nitecore Sens Mini CR2
4) Four Sevens "Mini MLR2" (CR2, xpg2) [My EDC of choice]


----------



## angelofwar

My list has shrunk as of lately, and some fellow CPF'ers have acquired some very nice Surefires...but, here's where I stand now:

1) M6 Magnumlight (Mint)
2) L2 (Used)
3) L2 (Mint)
4) L6 (Mint)
5) L1-Red (The longest running Surefire???)
6) L1 (6th Gen)
7) U2 (Seoul)
8) Kroma Mil-Spec
9) AZ2
10) M3LT-S
11) M3 (1st Gen)
12) M4
13) G3D-BK
14) G2X-Pro
15) E2L
16) E2L-AA
17) Minimus
18) E1B-SL
19) 6PR w/ KL3-BK
20) G2R-OD w/ KL5 (Seoul)
21) G2R-BK w/ KT1/2
22) 9Z w/ 3" SRTH and Nail Bender Tower
23) HL1-A-TN
24) G2ZL-OD
25) E2e w/ MN02
26) C3 (3-Flats) w/ KX4-HA-Nat
27) C2
28) C3-BK
29) 6PR w/ M61
30) E1e
31) D3 (Custom)
32) M600
33) 960
34) M961
35) L6

I think that's it for the Surefires...down from my high of 52 :0(. Recently sold inlcudes my C2 Emerson Set, Mint 1st Gen M3, E2L F.M. Allen, D3 Guardian...sigh...


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Not all or even a Majority. Just the ones I'd never get rid of or too special to.
Fenix P2D and L2D, Lumapower IncenDio, ConneXion, M1 LumaHunter and DX1 LumaHunter, EagleTac P20C2, Regal EDC with regular and turbo heads, Innova X02 and X03 both with Clickie tails from T series, Surefire 2X G2 and 6P, Dereelight CL1H V3, Don't remember the details but an Ultrafire light with HAIII coating. A Maglight 2D with (I believe) a P7 led and a Shark driver which has a UI about like I think the Zebra SC60 has ie: Push and release HIGH. Push and hold a bit LOW. Push and hold from either point to ramp down or up through 8 levels. And a Mag 3D with (I believe ) a Q5 or Maybe R2 LED and uses a spherical lens which can throw a pic of the die pretty far or unfocus to a respectable beam.

Otherwise a LOT of lights like Mags, Rayovacs, Solarforce etc. that take PR LEDS or LED drop ins. Many of them are dedicated for power outage.


----------



## falconman

alright, ready for a big collection,

led lenser tactical focus beam
led lenser T7
coast HP4
Led Lenser v2 dual color
nitecore d20 W/ broken lens. (FYI , washer works great as lens.)

Soon to get surefire 6px and 4sevens maelstrom s18.


----------



## John_Galt

Collections grown a bit in the last few years.

Fenix LD20
Quark AA R5 "Titanium limited ed."
HDS systems 140n
Surefire E2L
Fenix E15


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

Plus two today.

Two old Streamlight Stinger XT, one with orange peal and one with smooth reflector. All wasted battery sticks as MOST Streamlight rechargables get.

But I had a bunch of good sub c Nicad and Nimh and have them all working well.

Utterly amazing how a Pocket light like a Quark 123 can make a Stinger look so puny!


----------



## the flashaholic

surefire lx2 lumamax
fenix ld20
fenix e01
arc aaa premium
mini mag with terra lux led upgrade
surefire g2
fenix l1t

(bearing in mind im only 12 years old :naughty


----------



## Glock 22

*Surefire* Toothless E2DL with an LX2 pocket clip , E1B with and Z68 tailcap, FURY with an solarforce L2 pocket clip, *Eagletac *P20C2 MKII XM-L with an 4Sevens deep carry pocket clip, *Cree* C8 XRE


----------



## yevets

OK, I'm a bit of a newbie...just starting to build my collection

Inova T1, T2
Fenix TK21
Fenix P2D
Quark AA
Zebralight SC600


----------



## varmint

I read till my eyes crossed and did not see 1 Derrelight, my new favorite!
My list:
Derrelight DBS V2
Thrunite TN11
Olight M20S, I3
Streamlight Strion, old incan SL20, Microstream
Fenix EO1, EO5, E15


----------



## Monocrom

varmint said:


> I read till my eyes crossed and did not see 1 Dereelight, my new favorite!



My Dereelight CL1H Gen.4 is a personal favorite. But I decided to only list my SureFire and Fenix models in this topic since those are the two brands I have used the most.

I also know that Dereelight is a personal favorite of WadeF, another CPFer.


----------



## ledlumi01

2xLupine TL1200 (Diffusor,15°Reflektor,Colliminator)
1xLedlenser P5R
1xLedlender M14
1xLedlenser H7R
1xPolarion Abyss Dual "S" 

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=700F59A12D2E3CE5&id=700F59A12D2E3CE5!190&sc=photos


----------



## atxlight

Fenix TK15
Fenix PD30
Fenix PD20
Fenix LD20
Fenix LD10
Fenix LD01 - EDC
Maglite XL50

Ready to break out of my Fenix mold. What next?? :duh2:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

If you are happy with and used to the Fenix UI you might want to try a Quark?

And you will get a dozen recs for Sunwayman, Zebralight and a few for EaglTac.


----------



## yifu

Ultrafire flood throw aspheric
4Sevens Quark MiniAA
4Sevens Quark AA
Zebralight SC600
DRY 3 XML at 4A
Surefire Z2 host 18650 bored, UCL lens, Silver bezel ring, ZeroResistance Tailcap, Vinhnguyen 4.09A XML U2 drop-in
I wont list the no other no name incans/5mm LED "flashlights"


----------



## mohanjude

I think flashaholic is now definitely set in:

In december 2011 I had a small collection

Lummi orb alu raw
Lummi Orb SS and Wee
Jetbeam PA10
Jetbeam BC25
Jetbeam RRT-3 XML

Tiny Monster TM-11
Sunway V10 Ti
Led Lenser x21
Fami 50 diving torch
Polarion PH50
Elektrolumens Firesword


In January 2012 I now have (nothing sold) - it has grown....

Data Tri-v
Data spy 007 XML

Macs 26650 Titanium
Macs aluminium EDC
Macs Titanium EDC
Macs Copper Tri EDC

Mcgizmo Cx27 Ti
Mcgizmo Ti PDS
Mcgizmo EN mule
Mcgizmo Haiku XML
Mcgizmo Makai XML

SFiii Ti 

Sunwayman Ti 
Sunwayman Ti with Kuku 18500 body
Sunwayman Ti with 18650 body
Sunwayman Anniversary edition
Sunwayman Ti2 Gold
Sunwayman Ti2 Black
Sunwayman Al XML

Ra Ti clicky
Ra Twisty
HDS 170 Rotary

Lens light Ti Mini
Photon fanatic Ti DG Raw

Nitecore EX11.2

Eagletac D25 Titanium x2
Eagletac GC25 IR

Zebra light SC600 
Zebra light SC600 (w)
Maglite SST50 x 3 2D custom copper
Maglite 1D shortened custom CR123
Denis TK35 clone with custom pill
Dereelee DBS v3 XML hot pill

Derelee dBS v3 aspheric thrower
DEFT EDC LR

Microfire Terminator III HID
Jillite Eznite JX101
Polarion PH50
Chinese 75w HID
Led Lensers X21

Elektrolumens BB
Elektrolumens firesword
Fami Diving torch

Raw Ti
Wee Ti
Raw NS
Raw SS
Wee NS
Wee SS

Iris Delgi aluminium 

Jetbeam PA10
Jet beam III M
Jetbeam BC25
Jetbeam RRT-3 XML

Tiny Monster TM-1


On the way....

Mulyshondt Aeon Ti
40BB
Niteye eye-30
Lens light


----------



## atxlight

mohanjude said:


> I think flashaholic is now definitely set in:
> 
> In december 2011 I had a small collection
> 
> Lummi orb alu raw
> Lummi Orb SS and Wee
> Jetbeam PA10
> Jetbeam BC25
> Jetbeam RRT-3 XML
> 
> Tiny Monster TM-11
> Sunway V10 Ti
> Led Lenser x21
> Fami 50 diving torch
> Polarion PH50
> Elektrolumens Firesword
> 
> 
> In January 2012 I now have (nothing sold) - it has grown....
> 
> Data Tri-v
> Data spy 007 XML
> 
> Macs 26650 Titanium
> Macs aluminium EDC
> Macs Titanium EDC
> Macs Copper Tri EDC
> 
> Mcgizmo Cx27 Ti
> Mcgizmo Ti PDS
> Mcgizmo EN mule
> Mcgizmo Haiku XML
> Mcgizmo Makai XML
> 
> SFiii Ti
> 
> Sunwayman Ti
> Sunwayman Ti with Kuku 18500 body
> Sunwayman Ti with 18650 body
> Sunwayman Anniversary edition
> Sunwayman Ti2 Gold
> Sunwayman Ti2 Black
> Sunwayman Al XML
> 
> Ra Ti clicky
> Ra Twisty
> HDS 170 Rotary
> 
> Lens light Ti Mini
> Photon fanatic Ti DG Raw
> 
> Nitecore EX11.2
> 
> Eagletac D25 Titanium x2
> Eagletac GC25 IR
> 
> Zebra light SC600
> Zebra light SC600 (w)
> Maglite SST50 x 3 2D custom copper
> Maglite 1D shortened custom CR123
> Denis TK35 clone with custom pill
> Dereelee DBS v3 XML hot pill
> 
> Derelee dBS v3 aspheric thrower
> DEFT EDC LR
> 
> Microfire Terminator III HID
> Jillite Eznite JX101
> Polarion PH50
> Chinese 75w HID
> Led Lensers X21
> 
> Elektrolumens BB
> Elektrolumens firesword
> Fami Diving torch
> 
> Raw Ti
> Wee Ti
> Raw NS
> Raw SS
> Wee NS
> Wee SS
> 
> Iris Delgi aluminium
> 
> Jetbeam PA10
> Jet beam III M
> Jetbeam BC25
> Jetbeam RRT-3 XML
> 
> Tiny Monster TM-1
> 
> 
> On the way....
> 
> Mulyshondt Aeon Ti
> 40BB
> Niteye eye-30
> Lens light




Holy crap. And I thought I was bad! :huh: Do you mean to tell us that you've purchased over 50 lights just in January alone (with more on the way)? Or am I misreading your post? In any event, nice collection! 

Cheers


----------



## atxlight

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> If you are happy with and used to the Fenix UI you might want to try a Quark?
> 
> And you will get a dozen recs for Sunwayman, Zebralight and a few for EaglTac.



I have have actually been doing quite a bit of reading up on the Quarks. I like the super low light output options compared to the lows that Fenix offers. Also looking hard at the ArmyTek Predator for its customization options, if you have any thoughts on that guy.


----------



## Vernon

Trying to keep the collection to lights I'll actually use:

1. Fenix L0D
2. Zebralight H50
3. Zebralight H51Fc
4. Surefire C2-CJ
5. Surefire 6P/A19/Z59/Clip
6. Surefire M3LT-S (XML)
7. McGizmo Haiku XML
8. McGizmo High CRI Mule
9. Mac's EDC XM-L
10. Mac's Tri-EDC
11. Moddoolar Pocket

Ok, I'll never use the C2-CJ.


----------



## Larbo

*HIDs
**MaxaBeam (12M CP Version 2015)
Tactical HID 26watt
Titanium Innovations 35watt
Stanley 35watt

HeadLamps
**Energizer Micro
ZebraLight H502C

**EagTac
D25A Ti 2015 Version with 219 Emitter


L3 Illumination
(4) L10 Nichia 219
**(2) L08 Nichia 219
**(3) L10C Nichia 219
(4) L11C Nichia 219
*
*Fenix
TK40
LOD Q5
PD30 Q5
LD50

JETBEAM
(2) TCR1 

ThruNite 
TN11

XENO
E03 Neutral T5 2 each
EO3 Warm T4 2 each
**EO3 Nichia 219 High CRI*

*SureFire
L2
6P with Malkoff M61W

HDS
Rotary 200 Modded with XPG R4 3D 5000K

4Sevens
Quark Mini CR2 Ti
Quark 123 R2
Quark 123x2 Ti
Quark 123 Ti Modded with XPG R4 3D 5000K
Quark RGB
Quark 123x2 Warm

MKN Mod SST90 with 26650

ShingBeam
Pocket Rocket SST50 Neutral

DownLoad Pocket Rocket 7th Run SST50 5700K

LiteFlux
LF3XT

NiteCore
Extreme Infinity R2
sensMini CR2
TM11W
TM26 QuadRay

Titanium Innovation
Illumina Ti R5


*


----------



## Dr Evil

Let's see here...

SF 6P original - I bought the LED module for it once they started selling them after the 6P LED came out. I still have 2 incan lamps for it.
SF E1E
SF G3 Nitrolin - Waiting on a custom LED module to arrive from a member here.
Skilhunt Defier X3 smooth reflector

Arriving soon - 

Maglite with green Phlatlight PT-54

I'll list my other stuff once I'm at home again. I know I have at least one D-cell Maglite.

I also have various lasers. Here's a few.

Ar-Ion multi line
HeNe 632.8nm
Multiple Aurora C6s have been modded into 405, 445 and 660nm lasers.
Projector that puts out about 2W of white
Optotronics RPL 260 532nm
various pens consisting of 405, 532 and 660nm


----------



## yifu

Time for an Update, going up in output, which the following light outputting about 3 times the light as the one before except for the Surefire.
1. 2D Maglite 
2. Quark mini
3. Quark AA on 14500
4. Zebralight SC600
5. DRY 3 XML
6. Surefire Z2 host bored for 18650 with 4A XML and possibly a quad in the near future.


----------



## Frenchyled

Long time not posted here...so I just want to share my 4 last lights added to my collection...

I need to make a big update of my Web site but time is really short..


----------



## milomilo

My Expending Custom Light Collection:

Ti:
Bitz Pocket Prototype Bead Blasted Titanium with trits 
Enrique Ti AAA Mako Flood 
IRIS Ti Prototipo Blue 2 tone (123 Host)
Mac's Ti EDC SST-50
Mr Bulk Ti Dragon (1 of 2 without serial) w/Ti Slim Head/Body combo by RPM
McGizmo McLux-T
McGizmo Ti PD XR19 Prototype
McGizmo Ti PD-S 6 Flutes
McGizmo Ti PD-S 8 Flutes
McGizmo LS20
McGizmo S27 w/C-pak
McGizmo Makai XG-P 6V w/ 2x123 McClickie Pak
Muyshondt anodized Ti Nautilus
PhotonFanatic AAA Ti Killer
Steve Ku Ti Gavina(123 Host)
Ti Erin 38mm head with P7 LE w/ Peu's Pineapple Ti body and Erin Tail
Ti Peu's Pineapple with MM Head and McTC Tail
TnC Ti 18350 P60 Host w/V1 head
TnC Ti 18650 P60 Host w/V3 head and anti-roll tail
Tranquility Base Ti 27mm with darkzero P7 LE
Tranquility Base Ti polished Aleph A19 style 123 complete host

Non Ti:
24K gold/brass Iris w/123 host
Mac's Naked SST-50
Milky Shadow Slayer(Surefire M4)
Milky GloveBox(Surefire M6)
Milky Randomizer "Special Sauce" (KL4 Gosling rebuild)
Orb's 1000 Lumen Orb
Saltytri's Custom SST50 AL/SS (IMR26650)
Surefire M3 lego w/Torchlab TL100 Host and Triad tailcap

Incoming:
Tain Hyperlux
Mirage Man Ti Fatty XM-L LE mod by datiLED
Mr Bulk Black Chrom Dragonheart K2 LE mod by darkzero
Nickel Plated Iris "prototipo" 
Salytri SST-50 Mag
SFIII
Peak Ti


----------



## Raze

Things that makes me feel warm and fuzzy:

SureFire 6PX Tactical 
SureFire G2 with SF KX4D head
SureFire E2D LED Defender - wearing a Malkoff VME head housing an M61
SureFire C2 Centurion, custom bored by Oveready - with an M61

Malkoff MD2 Turn-Key Hi-Lo - with an M61

2x FourSevens Quark 'X' AA2
4x FourSevens Preon II

Pelican 8060 Led - on a sidetable by the bed for those 'bumps' in the night
Pelican 2410 Recoil Led w/ PhotoLuminescence Shroud - standard household light

Victorinox AA Led - just for aesthetics. Initially bought to be gifted, but could not part with it

NuFlare Rebel90 2xCR123A - the flashlight that started it all ...


----------



## 127.0.0.1

just some I can remember now off the top of my head

1) Photon II x 2
2) Fauxton x 3
3) Peak Vesuvius
4) Costco Lumen Master old switch x 3
5) Costco Lumen Master new switch x 3
6) Mag AA Led x 2
7) Mad AA Led NiteIze
8) Lummi Wee x 3
9) 40DD x 2
10) PhotonFanatic 'Dam Blocky Boy'
11) Klarus XT-11 x 5
12) Thrunite TN-11
13) Thrunite Ti firefly x 7
14) Fenix E01
15) Fenix LD01 x 3
16) Fenix E11 x 8
17) Fenix PD30
18) ZebraLight H501w x 2
19) ZebraLight H600 x 2
20) ZebraLight H600w x2
21) Brinkman crap headlamp 1w
22) Energizer crap headlamp 
23) Niterider Trinewt
24) Niterider MiNewt
25) Knog red led
26) Serfas red led
27) PlanetBike superflash
28) Niterider red blinky
29) Dinotte 140 tail light
30) 4Sevens Quark 123 Titanium #552


on order

31) Thrunite Tikey
32) 44DD x 4

every single one of these is in active use at various times except (10) 
where I might wax it now and again with_ Renaissance_ wax and put it back


----------



## Scouter

Brand newbie:

His & hers LED Lenser D14 dive torches
Black Diamond Spot
PrincetonTec Matrix
Assorted Mag Lights
Eveready Dolphin MkII http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/collection/database/?irn=112368

Looking for a decent EDC - looks like I have a lot of reading to do...


----------



## TEEJ

In Use:

Olight SR90

Foursevens Maelstrom S18
Foursevens Maelstrom S12

Klaris XT11
Klaris XT 20
Klarus Mi10

Xe LED UV 390 nm UV
Tank007 365 nm UV
Inova X5 UV

Electrolumens Big Bruiser

LED Lenser T7

Kobalt 500 Lm


----------



## JacobGreen

This is the coolest flashlights i owned
X2000 Cree P4-WC LED Flashlight (1*18650)
UltraFire TH-T60 HA-II XM-LT6 5-Mode 975-Lumen White LED Flashlight with Strap (1 x 18650)
UltraFire WF-501B Cree R2-WC 250-Lumen LED Flashlight Black (1*18650/2*CR123A)


----------



## Fastpowerstroker

SF 6p
SF E1b
SF Lx2
4sevens quark 123-2


----------



## dlmorgan999

*4Sevens*
Maelstrom G5 v2
Maelstrom S12
Maelstrom S18
Maelstrom X7
MiNiX 123
Preon PenLight
Quark"X" AA2
Quark 1232 Turbo "X"

*Armytek*
Predator

*Cool Fall*
SPY 007 XM-L

*DQG*
Fairy Brass 10180Tiny

*EagleTac*
D25C Mini
D25C Titanium
G25C2 w/extender tubes and filters
SX25L3 MT-G2
T20C2 MKII in neutral white w/filter kit and an additional red module 
T20C2 MKII Orange Cerakoted

*fivemega*
"COOLY" 26650 P60 host (black)
"COOLY" 26650 P60 host (white cerakoted)
Copper 18650 P60 host
 
*Jeff Hanko*
Copper big head EX10 w/Mother of Pearl inlays
Titanium D10 "3D" trits in the tail
Titanium EX10 "3D" trits in the tail
Timascus EX11.2

*JETBeam*
RRT-0 XML
RRT-15
RRT-2 XML
RRT-3 XML

*Klarus*
ST20
XT11
XT1C

*Lumencraft*
Gatlight V1 Stainless Steel

*Lux-RC*
FL33 v2.5 18500x1
FL33 v3 18650x2

*Mac's Customs*
Brass Knurly EDC
Titanium 26650 w/Tri XP-G2 light engine

*Maratac*
AAA copper
AAA polished stainless steel
CR123 copper

*McGizmo*
Haiku
LunaSol 20
LunaSol 27
Makai
Ti PD-S

*Mirage Man*
123 Fatty
AA Fatty
Custom 123
Custom 18650
Custom 18650 w/38mmhead

*Moddoo*
Ti 18650 P60 host

*Nitecore*
HC50 headlamp
HC90 headlamp
IFE2
TM11

*Prometheus (Dark Sucks)*
Beta-QR (copper)
Beta-QR (EN)

*Ronac*
Copper 18650 P60 host
Copper 18350 P60 host

*Shadow*
SL3

*Solar Force*
L2P (Blue)
L2T Stainless Steel Special Edition 
L2T with Vinh dual XM-L2 warm (2700k) mule drop-in

*Spark*
SL6S-740NW
SP6

*Sunwayman*
M30R
M40A
T20CS
V10R Ti w/extensive mods by Jeff Hanko
V10R Ti #2 w/extensive mods by Jeff Hanko
V20C
V60C

*Supbeam*
X40

*Tain*
Damascus Flute(17-trit)
Flute Ti (7-trit)
Flute Ti (13-trit)
Nova Ti 16340
Nova TixDa (Titaniumand Damascus) 16340
Ottavino
Piccolo Ti
Thud 26650
Zenith 18500
Zenith Damascuss16340
Preon P0 Ti
Bead-blasted titanium Hyperlux
Titanium Hyperlux

*TheFraz*
Non-battery-crushQTC 26650

*Thrunite*
TN30
TN31

*TnC Products*
Bead-Blasted Aluminum 26650 P60 host
Copper 18650 P60 host
Copper 26650 P60 host
Copper PR-ARE-series
PR-26650 Brass /Copper hybrid
PR-26650 Titanium
RFL-500
Titanium 18350 D36host
Titanium 18350 P60 host (x 2)
Titanium 18650 P60 host
Triple XP-G2

*Various*
McGizmo Mule head w/Moddoo battery tube and tail
Titanium Aleph-3 "tribute" light (Morelite head, TB body, McGizmo tail)

*Veleno Designs*
Thud Ti 18650
Thud LT 16340

*Vinh*
Dual XM-L2 mule inan L2T host
SVD7vn

*Xeno*
Cube E11v8
E03 Black
E03 Blue (v2 XM-L2)

*ZebraLight*
H501
S6330
SC52
SC600


*Other Miscellaneous*
Smith &Wesson Captain's Flashlight
Energizer Lithium 1AA
Coast HP7 Titanium


----------



## Vernon

dlmorgan999 said:


> 4Sevens MiNiX 123
> 4Sevens Quark 1232​ Turbo X
> Coast HP7 Titanium
> Energizer Lithium 1 AA
> Smith & Wesson Captain's Flashlight
> 
> 
> On the way
> 4Sevens Maelstrom G5
> 4Sevens Maelstrom X7
> 
> I think I've been a "closet" collector for years and didn't know it. ;-) I just recently discovered this forum and now I suspect my collection with grow by 5-10 lights in the next month or so.




Welcome to CPF!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks! In the time since I made that post, I've also ordered a Klarus ST20 and and cheapie Browning RGB EDC. I have about six other lights that I am hoping to order soon. I'm definitely hooked!


----------



## bruintennis

Fenix LD20 (R5 version)
TechLite (200 Lumen) from Costco


----------



## Vernon

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks! In the time since I made that post, I've also ordered a Klarus ST20 and and cheapie Browning RGB EDC. I have about six other lights that I am hoping to order soon. I'm definitely hooked!



If your progression is like mine, you'll move to Surefires within a year and then onto custom lights. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## guardpost3

4Sevens Preon I Ti First Run #65 + Black II Body
Streamlight 4AA Lux
HDS Systems EDC Clicky 170T Jake Royston modded to 4500k High CRI Nichia 219
Nitecore EZCR2w
Nitecore EX11.2 v2 GuardPost3 modded to 4500k High CRI Nichia 219 
EagleTac P100C2
Nailbender XM-L 3.1a P60
Solarforce L2P-HA special edition
Mac's Customs Titanium Tri-EDC with tritium optic and Flucero28 modded to 4500k High CRI Nichia 219
Veleno Designs Quantum DD

*Broken-
*Thrunite Neutron Flood 1A
Nailbender neutral white P60
Maglite 3D LED Malkoff Drop-in

*SOLD-*
Surefire C2-HA, bored, mcclicky, strike bezel, NailBender XPG
Jetbeam M1X Searchlight
4Sevens Quark Limited Run Ti123² 
4Sevens Quark AA Tactical S2
4Sevens X10
4Sevens Preon I High CRI (CREE XPG CRI=85+ CCT=3000k)
Download’s SST-50+18650 Pocket Rocket (6th Run)
Nitecore D10 Q5
Nitecore D10 R2
HDS Systems Ra Clicky 100Cw High CRI (SSC P4)
HDS Systems Ra Twisty 140Tw
HDS Systems Ra Clicky 140Cn + 17670 Battery Tube
HDS Systems EDC Clicky 170T + Moddoo Clip, Saphire Window, Ti Bezel
ZebraLight SC60
Sunwayman V10r Ti+


----------



## jamie.91

Currently

Surefire 6P + Malkoff M60 
Nitecore D11
MG pocket rocket
Xeno E03
Quark Mini 123
Eagletac T20C
Eastward YJ random slightly modded light, great thrower 

My other half has my old Solarforce L2p with an extension tube running a 18650 for better runtime as she neglects to charge her 123A's

I try to buy very different lights each time to justify buying them lol


----------



## iron potato

*Apex* ~
5T6 XM-L T6 3C Modded

*Armytek* ~
Wizard Pro Warm White TIR 70°:120° (waiting for 1.5UI replacement)

*Convoy* ~
M1 w/XM-L2 T6 1C + 3/5 modes 9x AMC7135
S2 w/XM-L2 T6 4C + 3 modes 5x AMC7135

*DQG* ~
Triple XP-G2 NW*

DIY host* ~
SS bezel 41mm depth x 43mm diameter SMO reflector, reverse switch + LD-29 driver, XM-L U2 1B, 2x 26650

*Fenix* ~
TK51 XM-L2 U2
TK35 XM-L T6
TK41 XM-L T6
HL10 headlamp

*JetBeam* ~
PC20

*Klarus* ~
XT2C XM-L T6

*Nitecore* ~
EC2 XP-G2 R5
EC25W

*Niteye* ~
EYE-30 XM-L U2 CW

*Olight* ~
i1 EOS Stainless steel
i3 EOS Blue
S65 Baton
S35 Baton
S20 Baton (XM-L T6 3C reflowed)
S10 Baton (XM-L T6 3C reflowed)

*Shadow* ~
JM07 Pro XM-L T6 3C
S-L3 XM-L U2
L1 XM-L T6 3C

*SolarForce* ~
Masterpiece Pro-2 head
Sand L2 + Nanjg 3x AMC7135, 5 modes XR-E Q5 + forward switch
L2T S/N:A004194 + Nanjg 9x AMC7135, 3 modes XM-L T6 3C + S6 forward switch
2011 Black L2P S/N:A07346 + M3 head S/N:A00194 + 18650 extender + L2T reverse switch
2012 L2M S/N:A03618 + Nanjg 3x AMC7135, 3 modes XR-E Q5 CW + frosted lens + A001 head + SS B3 tactical bezel & S4 forward switch
Yellow P1 + Nanjg 4x AMC7135, 3 modes Nichia N219 + reverse switch
Black P1 + LD-25, 3 modes XM-L T6 3C + forward switch
Grey L2N S/N:A00361 + Lantern head + Stand + Solarforce 5 modes 4.2-8.4V XP-G CW + 18650 extender tube + L2M forward switch
Grey L2N S/N:A00315 + CR123 extender + LD-21, 5 modes XR-E Q5 + forward switch
Black P1d S/N:00567 + Nanjg 9x AMC7135, 3 modes XM-L T6 + forward switch

*Spark* ~
SL52-500CW
ST6-460NW

*Sunwayman* ~
C20C XM-L NW
D40A XM-L2
V10A XM-L T6
R01A French Rose Red

*UltraFire* ~
WF-800L SSC-P7, 3 modes Nanjg 8x AMC7135
UF-H1d
UF-H3b

*Xeno* ~
E03v3 XM-L NW
F42v2 XM-L NW

*Zebralight* ~
SC31Fw
H51Fc
SC51w
SC60w
SC600
H600 + Fenix AD401 diffuser
H602w
H600Fw Mk.II

*Chargers
*Multi ~ iMax B6AC Pro
Li-ion ~ Xtar MP1S, WP6 II, SP2, VP1 / Soshine S1 mix-II, SC-S7, SC-V1 (9V Li-ion)
Li-ion & Ni-Mh ~ Nitecore Intellicharge i2, i4 / Soshine SC-S7
LiFePo4 & Ni-Mh ~ Soshine SC-F7, SC-C5 II
Li-ion, LiFePo4 & Ni-Mh ~ Enedepots A8 Intelligent Battery Charger
Ni-Mh ~ Maha MH C9000, C800S / Sony BCG-34HRE
Ni-Zn ~ HobbyKing 洁力源 JIELIYUAN Ni-Zn charger
1.5v Lithium ~ Kentli 4.2v Charger*

Batteries* _
32650 & 26650_
Archon 32650 5500mAh Li-Ion
Soshine Protected 26650 Li-ion 4200mAh
King Kong ICR26650E 4000mAh
_
18650_
Protected Panasonic NCR18650B
Protected Panasonic NCR18650A
Protected Panasonic NCR18650
Panasonic NCR18650B
Panasonic NCR18650A
Panasonic NCR18650PD
Panasonic CGR18650CG (pack pulled)
Xtar 3100mAh Protected 18650
SolarForce 2600mAh S18650Pv3 18650
Efest Protected NCR18650A
Efest Panasonic CGR18650CH
Sanyo Protected 2600mAh UR18650FM
Sanyo 2600mAh UR18650FM
Sanyo 2600mAh UR18650ZY
Sanyo 2200mAh UR18650A
Samsung 3000mAh ICR18650-30B
Samsung 2800mAh ICR18650-28E
Samsung 2600mAh ICR18650-26F
Samsung 2400mAh ICR18650-24E
Samsung 2200mAh ICR18650-22FM
Samsung 2200mAh ICR18650-22F (pack pulled)
Samsung 2000mAh ICR18650-20B (pack pulled)

_17670 / 18350 / RCR123 / 16340_
1x AW Protected 1600mAh 17670
4x Efest IMR 18350 800mAh
4x UltraFire 18350 1200mAh (actual +-800mAh)
2x AW 750mAh RCR123
1x NiteCore NL166 RCR123A
4x Soshine 3.0V 16340

_14500 Li-ion / 14500 LiFePo4_
1 pc AW Protected 750mAh 14500
2 pcs Intl-outdoor Protected Sanyo UR14500P 840mAh
4 pcs Coolook LiFePo4 600mAh

_10440 LiFePo4_
4 pcs Coolook LiFePo4 200mAh
_
9V Rechargeable Li-Ion
Soshine 500mA 8.4v

AA_
2 pcs Sanyo 2700mAh Ni-MH (HR-3U)
4 pcs Sanyo Eneloop Lite (HR-3UQ)
4 pcs Sanyo Eneloop (HR-3UTGB)
4 pcs Sanyo Eneloop XX (HR-3UWX)
4 pcs Sanyo Eneloop XX (HR-3UWXA)
1 pack Sanyo Eneloop Tones (HR-3UTGA)
1 pack Sanyo Eneloop Tones Chocolat (HR-3UTGB)
1 pack Sanyo Eneloop Tones Rouge (HR-3UTGB)
1 pack Sanyo Eneloop Tones UOMO (HR-3UTGB)
1 pack Panasonic Eneloop Tones Glamorous (BK-3MCC)
4 pcs Sony CycleEnergy NH-AA
4 pcs GP ReCyko+
4 pcs Enelong AA
8 pcs Turnigy 2400mAh LSD
2 pcs Turnigy 1500mAh Ni-Zn (testing purpose)
6 pcs Kentli 1.5v 2800mWh Rechargeable Lithium_

AAA_
4 pcs Sanyo Eneloop Lite (HR-4UQ)
8 pcs Sanyo Eneloop Glitters (HR-4UTGA)
8 pcs Sony Cycle Energy NH-AAA
4 pcs Enelong AAA
2 pcs Turnigy LSD 900mAh
2 pcs Kentli 1.5v 1100mWh Rechargeable Lithium


----------



## Knuckles D

Solitaire®
MiniMAG® AAA (Micro)
MiniMAG® 2AA
MiniMAG® 2AA-LED™
MiniMAG® 3AA-LED™
MiniMAG® Multi-Mode-LED™
MiniMAG® Flag-Lite
MiniMAG® Americana Ltd.-Edition
MiniMAG® 2AA Dittmann Cree XP-G R5
MAGLITE® 2C / 3C / 4C / 5C / 6C Krypton
MAGLITE® 2D / 3D / 4D / 5D / 6D Krypton
MAGLITE® 2D / 3D / 4D-LED™ 1.Generation
MAGLITE® 2D / 3D-LED™ 2.Generation
MAGLITE® 3D-LED™ 3.Generation
MagCharger®
MagCharger® Multi-Mode
MAGLITE® ML100™2C
MAGLITE® ML100™3C
MAGLITE® ML125™
MAGLITE® XL50™
MAGLITE® XL100™
MAGLITE® XL200™

Lummi Wee SS
4seven Preon Revo SS


----------



## Orange Sunnyboy

As tastes have changed I've lost a lot of lights. The collection has recently grown again though. 


Currently owned:
Veleno designs 38DD
Veleno designs 44DD (being built)
Fenix PD31 (EDC)
Fenix TK35
Niteye EYE-30
3000 lumen custom by ChicagoX using CQG host (in transit)
Mako Flood (in transit)

On the list in no particular order (wallet and availability providing):
Gavina 18650
Gavina 2
Thud
40DD
Mac's 18650 xml
Luci 
MBI torpedo
Lots of indestructible triple and double A's.


Quite a hopeful list but once it's complete I think I'll finally be able to stop. :devil:


----------



## T45

Surefire 6P BK, 6P GM, E2L, 6P BK, M3

4Sevens MiniX 

Maratac AA SS 

Icon Rogue I 

StreamLight Stylus Pro 

TerraLUX Lightstar 80 

Energizer AA Tactical AA 1 W LED x 2

Maglite 3D Silver
3D Black
3D Blue
2D Bronze
2D Maroon
2C Black

Glo Tube A23 White

iTP A1 EOS SS


----------



## somnambulated

Fenix TK 40, TK12, PD20, P3D, PD30.

Eagletac D25AM Ti

4Sevens Preon 1 tuxedo clicky

Have owned/lost almost every iteration of the Maratac AAA, the SS version was my favorite.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Vernon said:


> If your progression is like mine, you'll move to Surefires within a year and then onto custom lights. Enjoy the journey.



Just about six weeks later, and I've gone crazy buying lights. Plus I've _already _ordered my first custom light (and it's a doozy!).


----------



## hakyru

Surefire T1A Titan 
Surefire L1 Lumamax 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire E1E Executive Cool White
Surefire E1E Executive Neutral
Novatac 120P olive old series
Novatac 120P gray old series
Novatac 120P bronze
Novatac 120P old series Luxeon K2 NW Modded
Novatac 120E EDC 
Novatac 120T
Novatac Storm XP-E R2 modded 
Novatac Storm 
Novatac Wichita 
Firefly III
HDS Systems RA 120 E
HDS Systems RA 140 E SSC P4 High Cri Modded
HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
HDS Systems RA 170 T 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
HDS ARC4+
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT 
HDS EDC Basic 42
ARC6 
ARC LS
ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2 
BitZ Aluminum 
BitZ Titanium 
Muyshondt Aeon CR2
Muyshondt Aeon CR2 
Hyperion CE-R
Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
Lummi Raw AL 
Lummi Raw NS
Lummi Raw NS 
Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
Lummi Wee SS
Lummi Wee NS 
Lummi Wee NS 
Veleno Design 38DD Titanium 
Veleno Design 40DD stainless steel 
Amilite Cuty XRE
Amilite Neo T3
Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic 
Jillite J2 Ti CR2
Jillite JCR2-LR 
4Sevens Quark Mini 123
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 NW
4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
LiteFlux LF3
LiteFlux LF4
LiteFlux LF3XT
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2 
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2 with tailcap titanium by Kuku
LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Aluminium natural
Fenix LD01 R2
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5
Fenix LD10
Fenix TK11
Fenix PD20
Fenix PD20 Q5
Fenix P1D
Fenix E15
Fenix E01
Nitecore Extreme R2
Nitecore EX10 R2
Nitecore EX10 R2 
Nitecore EZ11 R5
Nitecore EZ AA
Nitecore EZ CR2 
Nitecore EZ CR2 
Nitecore EZ 123
Nitecore SR3
Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo 
Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
Nitecore D11 R5 
Nitecore Defender Infinity R2 
Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5 
JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
JetBeam RRT-0 R2
JetBeam RRT-0 S2
JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
Lumapower D-mini Digital 
Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
Led Lenser P5R 
Led Lenser M1 
Led Lenser P7
Led Lenser K3
EagleTac T100C2
EagleTac P100C2
EagleTac M3C4 Triple Led XM-L
EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
ZebraLight H30-Q5
ZebraLight SC30
ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2 
Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
Tiablo E1A R5
Dereelight C2H
GloToob Lithium Green
Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC 
Akoray K-109 Cree Q5-WC 
Akoray K-103 Cree Q4-WC
ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
ThruNite TiKey Titanium 
ThruNite TiKey Titanium x 2
ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6 
MXDL Luxeon 3W 
Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
Maglite Solitaire 
Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
Sunwayman V10R R5
DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
Klarus Mi X5 AAAA R2
Klarus Mi X6 AAA R5
Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
Reflex 1 Flashlight 
Barbolight T160
N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
Neofab Spartanian II
LensLight Mini 123


----------



## dlmorgan999

Now _that's _an impressive list! Gives me something to work towards.


----------



## yifu

Yep that's impressive indeed. But i bet he could do without 90% of them. Flashlights are a bit like friends, you only have 3-4 very good ones, each serving a different purpose.


----------



## hakyru

yifu said:


> Yep that's impressive indeed. But i bet he could do without 90% of them. Flashlights are a bit like friends, you only have 3-4 very good ones, each serving a different purpose.



I can not do without each of them 
This is my passion


----------



## think2x

*Surefire*

6PX Pro 9/11
G2 w/G3 head and M61LLHCRI
2 LX2's
L1 w/2-way clip and 5000k XM-L swap
C3 w/LX2 clip
*Zebralight*

SC600w w/Ti clip
SC30w
H31w
H501w
Others

Sunwayman V10R Ti HCRI
Peak Eiger SS AAA QTC HCRI w/Ti clip and Momentary button
Solarforce L2T SS / Lumens Factory HCRI module
Inova X5 Red
4sevens Quark AA2 modded to HCRI
Jetbeam BC10 HCRI w/ RRT0 clip
NovaTac 120P 3000k XM-L w/Ti clip
HDS 140GT + 17670 body and Oveready clip
 Nitecore EZ CR2w
Olight M3X


----------



## TEEJ

yifu said:


> Yep that's impressive indeed. But i bet he could do without 90% of them. Flashlights are a bit like friends, you only have 3-4 very good ones, each serving a different purpose.



LOL

I know people with stamp collections, and they can't USE A SINGLE ONE OF THEM!


----------



## nykon1969

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I know people with stamp collections, and they can't USE A SINGLE ONE OF THEM!



That one made me chuckle.


----------



## HackerFoo

SpiderFire SSC P7 SSC P7-C 2-Mode 900-Lumen LED Flashlight with Strap (1*18650)
SKYRAY S-R5 Cree XPE-R4 5-Mode 320-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*18650/2*16340)
FandyFire STL-V2 CREE XM-LT6 5-Mode 3000-Lumen White 3-LED Flashlight - Black (2 x 18650) (broke after one day)

TrustFire R5-A3 Cree XP-E-R5 3-Mode 230-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*AA/1*14500) (for my wife)


----------



## jjziets

Gee wizz, after bowing this I am impressed, My short list of 5 lights seems sockingly unimpressive
Sky Ray 3xXML(3 x 18650) 3 off (don't ask just could not stop)
Trustfire XML W501-W (1 x 18650)
Pyro 1500 Lumen Cycle light (4000K high CRI light stunning) 
Custom Magicshine MJ816 aka The Beast 2500 Lumen Cycle light. 
Pop lite Q5 1 x 18650 head lamp for running (Can't find them any more)


----------



## tobrien

*4Sevens*:
Quark "X" 123² Tactical (one of my favorites, solid build)

*HDS Systems/Ra Lights*:
140T Clicky (ACME threads, Golden Dragon emitter)
High CRI 120 Clicky (ACME threads, XP-G version)

*McGizmo*:
Haiku (XP-G2)

*Surefire*:
6P
G2-BK
LX2 (X____ serial body)

*Wishlist*:
Muyshondt Aeon (XR-E)

*Other*:
*my review of PrecisionWorks's (PW) flashlight machining services*


----------



## T45

GOOD GOD HAKYRU! .....That is the Mother of All Flashlight Lists! You have 27 posts....when did you start getting into Flashlights?


----------



## hakyru

T45 said:


> GOOD GOD HAKYRU! .....That is the Mother of All Flashlight Lists! You have 27 posts....when did you start getting into Flashlights?



I started to collecting the flashlights to April 2009 
You think I'm seriously ill?


----------



## Got Lumens?

hakyru said:


> I started to collecting the flashlights to April 2009
> You think I'm seriously ill?


Nope, Not seriously ill, a dedicated flashaholic.
I've been a flashaholic for 38 years. I too just started getting into lights about 2-1/2 years ago. Unfortunately There are too many that I want, and my tastes have priced me out of the market. I'll see if I can get a list of what I have in a couple of days.
GL


----------



## tatasal

This is my passion [/QUOTE]


Wow your collection has more lights than a big flashlight dealer! If I may ask, do you get to buy cells for each acquisition? How many cells/chargers do you have by now?


----------



## hakyru

tatasal said:


> How many cells/chargers do you have by now?



I have many chargers for all types of batteries and I also have many batteries,My real problem is that the batteries are getting old without my being able to use them all.


----------



## Got Lumens?

hakyru said:


> I have many chargers for all types of batteries and I also have many batteries,My real problem is that the batteries are getting old without my being able to use them all.


Hakyru,
Store then at a lower voltage to prolong thier life. I have too many Lions of sizes that I don't use regularly also. I have found that 3.8V works best for me. When they self discharge to about 3.7V I top them off and run them back down to ~3.8V'ish before putting them back into storage. Got any RCR123s or 18650s you are looking get rid of, just PM me.
GL


----------



## hakyru

Got Lumens? said:


> Hakyru,
> Store then at a lower voltage to prolong thier life. I have too many Lions of sizes that I don't use regularly also. I have found that 3.8V works best for me. When they self discharge to about 3.7V I top them off and run them back down to ~3.8V'ish before putting them back into storage. Got any RCR123s or 18650s you are looking get rid of, just PM me.
> GL



Thank You GL for your useful and valuable information,I will follow your advice.:thumbsup:
Unfortunately for the moment I do not want to get rid of some battery,because they are all allocated in my flashlights....I fear that my little bright girls will die of hunger


----------



## alantch

My very modest list. 

2 x Maglite Solitaire with LED module
3 x Lithium Glo-toob (Blue, Amber, White)
Civictor V1
Fenix E01
Fenix E05
4Sevens Preon 1
Novatac 85p with 18650 tube
Surefire E1e with Veleno LED dropin
Surefire E2DL
Niteye Eye-30
Polarion X-1
Polarion PH40


----------



## davyro

My small list shows the journey i've been on,i've sold a few lights & i won't list them but you'll get the picture of my journey as i'll put the lights in order
Mini Mag i modded this with a Led
6D Mag i modded this with a Led
2xwell built no name lights with bright blue Leds
Led Lenser P7
Led Lenser M14
Jetbeam BC10
HDS 120E
HDS 170T
HDS Rotary 200
Xeno E03
McGizmo 6V Haiku
Dereelight CL1H T XML (neutral white)smooth reflector
Dereelight DBS T XRE R2 smooth reflector
Dereelight C2H with XRE R2 smooth reflector


----------



## netman

Inova T2
Inova X1
Inova Microlight (many)
Nitecore EX11.2 (my pocket light)
Fenix TK35 
Fenix LOD CE (second pocket light)
FenixTK21
FenixTK41
Streamlight Keymate (many)
Intova IFL 660
Radio Shack Fluorescent Pocket Light
Duracell Daylite 80 3 AAA
3D cell Maglight incandescent
Old Tektite 3 C cell 7 LED
Tiablo MA1
Energizer 3W 2 X AA
Mag clone 3 D 18 LED
Husky 3 AAA 8 LED
LDP LLC 1 CR123 15 LED
Craftsman 3 AAA 1 watt X 2
assorted even junkier lights


----------



## Luciaro

Surefire L4 luxeon
Hds Systems T200
Hds Systems Rotary 200
Maglite 2D Original
Fenix P3D
Lumapower LM 301 (broken)
Lumapower LM 301 (broken)
Lumapower LM 303 (broken)
Tiablo A8
Thrunite scorpion V1
Thrunite scorpion V2
Nitecore D 11 V1
Nitecore EX 11 V1
Eagletac T20C2 R5
Lummi Wee NS 50


----------



## liveris flashlights

Telco GD-2700 Rechargable halogen flashlight + 24 led light
Eagle eye X6
Maglite 4D led
Maglite mini 2AA
Maglite solitaire black (two of them)
Maglite solitaire green
SkyRay 818 4000
SkyRay King XML U2
Walther tactical pro R2 led version
Klarus XT10
Klarus ST10 (AA)
Nitecore IFE2
Nitecore EZ123 R2 version
Nitecore EA4 XML2
Nitecore P16 XML2
Fenix PD32 R5
Fenix PD30 R4
Fenix PD22 xpg2
Fenix TK35 XML U2 version
Fenix TK75
Fenix LD50 2 XML2
Fenix E05SS XP-E2
Fenix E35UE XML2
Skilhunt Defier X1
Skilhunt Ramble a
Skilhunt K26 XML2
Underwater kinetics SL4
Armytek Predator V1.2 2012 edition
Olight M21 Warrior (SST-50)
Olight SR-50 (SST-50)
Olight M22 Warrior (XML2)
Olight SR52 XML2
Olight i3s XPG2
Olight i1EOS SS
Olight S20 Baton
Alpin AT402 X-Tactical (MCE)
Solarforce L2N with M3s head
Solarforce S2200
Ultrafire WF-504b (p60 drop-in cool white)
Ultrafire WF-504b (p60 drop-in warm white)
Ultrafire X2
Nage cree XML U2
BTU Shocker triple XML2
FandyFire Warrior triple xml U2
Convoy S2 XML
Roche F6 XML2
Acebeam K40M MT-G2


----------



## zenbeam

See my signature.

Those are flashlights acquired since 3/22/12 only!

The bug bit me for these newer tactical type LED lights and there went the neighborhood!


----------



## tobrien

zenbeam said:


> See my signature.
> 
> Those are flashlights acquired since 3/22/12 only!
> 
> The bug bit me for these newer tactical type LED lights and there went the neighborhood!


very nice!


----------



## phoenix1

Surefire M6
Fenix TK30
Fenix PD31
Fenix P1D (EDC)
Fenix P1
Quark 123
(2) Maglight 3D
Various cheapo


----------



## fishndad

or who has the bigger wiener? you guys are sick, your therapist needs therapy.


----------



## fishndad

Sorry for that! Too my lights.
Jet Beam rrt01
Some cree xml thing i got off amizon $35
mag 3d led
mag 2d led
Hand full of $3 3xaaa's
rayovac aa led
rayovac aaa led
and a plastic rayovac aa
!!! impressive i know !!!
actually most of those are my 7 and 9yr old boys lights.


----------



## netman

fishndad said:


> ..actually most of those are my 7 and 9yr old boys lights.



That's how it starts; a few little lights for the kids and before you know it fenix is sending you stock options.


----------



## Phototropin

Zebralight SC600W
SWM V10R Ti
SWM V10R Al
Klarus MiX5 SS
Ultrafire WF501B 3W UV 395 nm
Trustfire 3T6 3x XM-L
V-Shark VS-X2 XM-L aspheric lens


----------



## shrike2222

Hi 

I have few flashlights.

NO.1 XTAR TZ-20 with XML neutral white T6 modded

NO.2 Xeno E03 XPG neutral white my best EDC

NO.3 Surefire E2e-HA old logo

NO.4 Surefire E2e-HA new logo


----------



## wwilson

Surefire
G2
Surefire
6P-BKSurefireE1LOutdoorsman
StreamlightScorpionStreamlightStylusStreamlightKeymatePrinceton TecTec 40InovaX1 V.2InovaX1 V.3InovaX1 V.4CMGInfinity - GreenCMGInfinity - RedGerberInfinityGerberInfinityFenixEO1FenixEO1TerraLUXLightstar 1BrinkmannMagnaFireMag-LiteSolitaireMag-LiteSolitaireMag-LiteMini-MagMag-LiteMini-MagMag-LiteMini-MagMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite4-CellSpotlight12VSpotlightSpeckZebraliteH51

Here's what I've got...Surefire lego mods on the way and bout to pull the trigger on 2 more G2s...


----------



## hoss1968

I have a few.

Inova x5
Inova xo
Inova t3
Streamlight stinger
Streamlight Stinger LED
Streamlight Scorpion LED
Fenix LD12
Fenix LD22
Fenix LD1
Fenix PD32
4Sevens MiNi AA
4Sevens Quark AA2 Turbo
4Sevens Quark pro AA2
4Sevens Quark X AA2
4Sevens Quark X AA with a 14500


----------



## Walterk

*SELFBUILT AND MODS

*[h=2]UV-Lightbox 365nm and 660nm
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384495-UV-Lightbox-365nm-and-660nm%E2%80%8F&p=4421866#post4421866
_UV light and deep red light for experimenting_[/h]Upgraded ship's searchlight - MBS-450 Francis
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...7-Upgraded-ship-s-searchlight-MBS-450-Francis*
Maxabeam as ad-on for Francis halogen ship's searchlight

*Maxi - How to make a small betalight work out big for you
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?377647-Maxi-the-Wander-at-Nightlight*
Maxabeam reflector fitted with tritium vial*

INFRA-RED Osram OSLON 840nm with 3 inch aspheric lens
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?368581-DIY-Infrared-led-light*
Nightvision assist light
*
NEXT 75mm Zoom XM-L 3.1A - 7x14500 - Nice host focusable aspheric 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...x-14500-Buildlog-w-pics&p=3979927#post3979927
*My current project, slowly in progress

*RGB Navigation lantern - remote controlled and batterie powered
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?349603-RGB-Navigation-lantern-remote-controlled-battery-powered*
Cheap fun easy hack moodlight*

Mb-sub x1-VB focusable aspheric backup dive light; changed fresnel to ahortons glass aspheric
 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?339889-MB-Sub-X1-VB-focusable-back-up-pictures-%28heavy%29&p=3966779#post3966779
_*In the not so distant future : changing driver from 0,7 to 1,4 Ampere 
*_
Led-lenser T7 - XRE with Ahortons aspheric - modded to aspheric from TIR as TIR didnt match the led well. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335441-Lenser-T7-upgrade-with-XML-T5-T6
_*My preferred compact zoom light*_

Waxabeam 230v - 75W - 10mcd Ushio UXL-75-E- focusable XSA
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...on-High-mode&p=3630686&viewfull=1#post3630686
*Specific built for cloud-bouncing
*
Huygens Ultimate - 2.140.000 candela Led light 250mm focusable aspheric
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Huygens-Ultimate-1.800.000-candela-Led-light
*Nice experiment, fun though and nicer beam then Maxabeam on wide*

Fanned SST-90 focusable aspheric 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ST90-focusable-handheld-searchlight&p=3557288
*Portable searchlight, a bit too big to be handy
*
GTLS used in Sestrel and Morin hand bearing compasses 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-hand-bearing-compasses&p=3821077#post3821077
*Both just great whenever you want a handbearing compass*

Always ready Mares hurricane worklight- Fusion 120led LiFePo4
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?335884-Always-ready-Mares-hurricane-worklight
*Priceless emergency light
*
109-led showerhead with XR-E and 75mm aspheric lens 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-lens-source&p=3533856&viewfull=1#post3533856
*Nice experiment but useless unless focusable*

Powering up a VSS-3A, what's inside the controlbox?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...SS-3A-what-s-inside-the-controlbox&highlight=
*Would have been fun but sold it before investing in cables etcetera.
*
Comparison Ledlenser D14 vs China-clone 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?304061-Comparison-Ledlenser-D14-vs-China-clone
*Interesting. Closing in but not good enough. Yet.

*Fenix TK40 with Collimating lens, beamshots
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260884-Fenix-TK40-with-Collimating-lens-beamshots
*My first real flashlight and my first experiment with aspherics 

*Phatlight 750 lumen red led PT-54 - 625nm mounted on alu star DD 2s2 Eneloop
*Good testload for measuring max discharge current and great colour to not hurt eyes for mid-night trips on low
*



*CPF-THREADS OF MY INTEREST*

Flickr my pictures posted at CPF
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Formula for calculating throw using aspheric lens
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ula-for-calculating-throw-using-aspheric-lens
*How it works*

Die luminance, emittance and advanced die heatsinking
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?280532-Die-luminance-emittance-and-advanced-die-heatsinking_*
Insight in choosing led for combining with optics for throw*_

Usefull link calculating runtime, resistor, wire gauge and battery configuration
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...re-gauge-and-battery-configuration&highlight=
*Self explaining title, handy calculators
*
Another aspheric lens question
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?281635-Another-aspheric-lens-question
*See how to evaluate an aspheric lens; aperture, back focal length
*
What is the F-number of your aspheric lens?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...the-f-number-of-your-aspheric-lens&highlight=
F-number determines balance between lumen and throw, eventually found out too short is not good.
Discussion halted due to a crash on the forum. Now it is mainly my notebook on system losses and predicting lumen.



*STOCK LIGHT IN MY POSESSION*

_*Spark SD6-NW460 *_headlamp ; Intuitive user interface, lightweight, balanced, good wide beamangle, nice tint

_*Francis*_ marine searchlight - 200mm - 250W Halogen - 1.3mcd ; Great for around the boat because operated from within the wheelhouse

_*Maxabeam G1/2*_ -75W - 2mcd-focusable XSA- LiFePo4 - 4,4Ah ; Great for longer distance, with Perpspex infrared filter and Lee diffusion filter behind protective clear glass.

_*Fenix TK40*_- MC-E - 8xAA ; For around the house

_*Ledlenser P17*_ aka 'frog' - Tir - XR-E -backup dive light; For snorkling, if I ever would need to

_*Tank 737 *_; Zoom focusable aspheric ; my best 'stock' aspheric

_*Maglite 2D Fusion-36 drop-in*_; Handy for a dumb worklight, no worries always bright

_*DX 3xAAA/14500 Zoom; *_Zoom focusable aspheric ; for in the house, have three of them



*Sidenote: I've got post number 888. Always feel 888 is more then 999. 
*


----------



## Silent_Thunder

My collection:

Top tier (alphabetical order):

*1. **ArmyTek Predator Pro*
*2. **EagleTac M3C4 *XM-L T6
*3. **Elzetta ZFL-M60 (Malkoff M60)*
*4. **Fenix PD20*
*5. **Fenix TK12 R2*
*6. **Maglite 3D* with *Malkoff XM-L*
*7. **Malkoff MD2 H/L*
*8. **Nitecore Infilux IFE2*
*9. **Nitecore SRT3*
*10. **FAB-Defense Speed Light V3*
*11. **F AB-Defense Speed Light G2 V3*
*12. **FourSevens Quark Tactical QT2L-X*
*13. **Surefire A2 Aviator*
*14. **SureFire C2 LED (EDCPlus/IS X60L3 Triple XP-G2)*
*15. **SureFire E2D (triple Lux-RC XPE)*
*16. **Surefire E2E (s1mpl3 - s1ngle XP-G 3000K)*
*17. **SureFire G2 (Malkoff M61LL)*
*18. **Surefire G2 FYL*
*19. **vinhnguyen54 Trustfire Z6 Ahorton Aspheric Thrower*
*20. **vinhnguyen54 Ledlenser P3*

Others

*21. **5.11 ATAC PLx*
*22. **Bayco Nightstick 5422*
*23. **Dereelight DBS V3 with the regular + Aspherical head*
*24. **EagleTac PN20a2*
*25. **Energizer Hard Case Pro TUFSW21P*
*26. **Fenix E40*
*27. **Fenix LD09*
*28. **Fenix MC11 (2014)*
*29. **FourSevens Mini ML*
*30. **FourSevens QT2A*
*31. **Fulton MX-991\U* (Nite-Ize 1Wat LED)
*32. **Inova 24/7*
*33. **iTP A3 EOS upgraded*
*34. **Lumapower EDC LM21*
*35. **Maglite Mini (2AA)* (TerraLUX MiniStar2 Extreme+Nite Ize IQ switch)
*36. **Maglite Mini (2AAA)*
*37. **Maglite Solitaire*
*38. **Nitecore T5s*
*39. **Olight T15*
*40. **Peli Versabrite* (xenon)
*41. **Romisen RC-29 Q5*
*42. **Romisen RC-C3*
*43. **Solarforce* *L2i* (Solarforce XP-G 3mod)
*44. **Solarforce L2N *(CustomLites XP-E2 1mod)
*45. **Solarforce L2P (Oveready/Titanium triple XP-E R2)*
*46. **Solarforce L2T *(Solarforce XM-L T6 1mod)
*47. **Solarforce P1 *(CustomLites XP-E2 3mod)
*48. **Solarforce T2 *
*49. **UltraFire WF-501B *(Solarforce XM-L T6 1mod)
*50. **Varta Active Day Light 2D*, (Nite-Ize 1Wat LED)

Headlamps
*
51. **Fenix HL-10*
*52. **Fenix HL21*
*53. **Nitecore HC50*
*54. **Princeton Tec Remix Pro*
*55. **Spark SG5-NW*
*56. **Streamlight Enduro*
*57. **Streamlight Sidewinder Compact II*
*58. **Surefire Helmet Light HL1-C-TN*


Mikro

1. Inova Microlight (Green)
2. Inova Microlight (Red)
3. LRI Photon Freedom Micro with Covert Nose (Red) 
4. LRI Photon micro-light (Infra Red)
5. Princeton Tec Impulse (Red)
6. eGear Guardian Signal (Yellow)
7. Glo-Toob Flash-Cap (Red)

Chargers

iMAX B6AC
Pila
Powerex MH-C9000
Tecxus TC 6000


----------



## wwilson

wwilson said:


> SurefireG2Surefire6P-BKSurefireE1LOutdoorsmanStreamlightScorpionStreamlightStylusStreamlightKeymatePrinceton TecTec 40InovaX1 V.2InovaX1 V.3InovaX1 V.4CMGInfinity - GreenCMGInfinity - RedGerberInfinityGerberInfinityFenixEO1FenixEO1TerraLUXLightstar 1BrinkmannMagnaFireMag-LiteSolitaireMag-LiteSolitaireMag-LiteMini-MagMag-LiteMini-MagMag-LiteMini-MagMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite3-CellMag-Lite4-CellSpotlight12VSpotlightSpeckZebraliteH51
> 
> Here's what I've got...Surefire lego mods on the way and bout to pull the trigger on 2 more G2s...



Forgot my OD Pentagonlight Molle...


----------



## Flashaholic_71

Update/pre orderd...

Fenix:

E Series
E01 x5
E05 x4
E11 
E15 
MC Series 
MC10 
Headlamps 
HL21 
HL30 x3 
LD Series
LD01 
LD10 R5 
LD12 R5
LD20 R2 
LD22 
PD Series
PD10 
PD20 Q5 
PD20 R5
PD22 
PD30 Q5
PD30 R2
PD31 
PD32 
R Series
RC10 
TK Series
TK11 R2 x2
TK12 
TK20 x2
TK21 
TK30 
TK41 
TK70


----------



## shelm

tobrien said:


> *4Sevens*:
> Mini 123 Titanium (#289/???) (XP-G) (need to mod it to a Nichia 219)
> Quark "X" 123² Tactical
> Quark Mini CR2 (cool white, XP-G)
> Preon 0
> Preon 1 "Royal Red" (it's a beast on a 10440 Li-ion cell)
> Quark RGB (Neutral White MC-E)
> 
> *Armytek*:
> Predator v2.0 (XP-G, cool white, SMO, silver trim)
> Predator v2.0 (XP-G, cool white, OP, black trim) (sold)
> 
> *Crelant*:
> 7G5-V2 (XM-L U2) (400+ yard beam)
> 
> *Icon*:
> Rogue 2 (Q5?)
> 
> *Klarus*:
> XT11 (XM-L U2)
> 
> *Lumintop*:
> P1C (XP-G, Neutral White) (great light, get one if you need a small thrower)
> 
> *Peak*:
> Vesuvius (XM-L, QTC)
> 
> *Nitecore*:
> D11 slotted with "ice blue" tritium (XP-G) (sold)
> 
> *Sunwayman*:
> V10A (XM-L, HA finish)
> V10R (XM-L, sand-colored) (need to mod to neutral white XM-L to keep with the body's color 'theme')
> L10A (XP-G R5) (sold)
> 
> *Surefire*:
> L1 Blue (5th gen.) (sold)
> 6PX Pro (September 11th Anniversary Edition, #0176)
> Executive Elite e1e (needs an LED head though)
> G2 Nitrolon (needs an LED drop-in)
> 
> *ThruNite*:
> Ti twisty (.04 lumen firefly model)
> Ti twisy (3.0 lumen non-firefly model) (sold)
> 
> *Xeno*:
> Cube (neutral white, XM-L, sandblasted silver finish)
> E03 black (neutral white, XM-L)
> E03 red (warm white, XM-L)
> E03 blue (cool white, XM-L) (sold)
> 
> *ZebraLight:*
> SC30w (XP-E, NW)
> SC31w (XP-G, NW)
> SC51 (XP-G) (sold)
> SC600 (XM-L U2) (sold)
> SC600w (XM-L, neutral white)



no *Fenix*?
what's wrong with you?
just kidding 
Great collection!!


----------



## dm1

Mag AA
Mag AAA
Gerber Recon
Klarus XT11

Small, but just getting started!


----------



## papa_mcb

These day just a HDS 120T


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN

Mini Quark Ti
Fenix MC-10 Angle light
Tiablo Ace G
SureFire Z2
Xeon 3500 lumens. HID bright as F**k
Zebra E somthing??? Small green head lamp
McGizmo Haiku aka The end all be all


----------



## tmt

I recently started collecting

coast HP7
klarus XT11
eagletac G25c2


----------



## fiatluxetluxautemerat

2-7 C Kel-Lites (Barstow years)
2-6 D Kel-Lites (Barstow years)
4 D Kel/Streamlight
2-6 D early Mag-Lites
2-7 C early Mag-Lites
Early MagCharger 
4 C New Mag-Lite (bi-pin bulb)
2 D Newer Mag-Lites x 2
3 D Newer Mag-Lite
4 D Newer Mag-Lite
AA Newer Mini Mag-Litesx4
Brand new state of the art MagCharger with Terralux TLE 100 Ministar 10 bulb
Brand new state of the art MagCharger with standard halogen bulb
Several 4 D Kel-Lite copy/rip offs
4 D S&W 
AA Brinkmann Mini Mag rip off/ copy- RIP
4D Brinkmann Legend Kel-Lite style flashie
1 Rayovac "Hunter" Lantern
Many, Many, Many.....eveready Dolphin lanterns (when they work)

When I can get the time I will post a pic of my lights.


----------



## xpshooter

Hi,

Another newbie but I think I am getting infected with the bug.

Mag 3D - trying to get a Mac Custom Drop In
Mag 2AA - led drop in
Mag Solitare 1AAA - nice paperweight
Blackhawk - xenon - 2 cr123
4 Sevens - Preon REVO SS S2

MBI Tropedo ??
Debating upon getting a - Titanium Innovations CA1

Have a Good Day,
xpshooter


----------



## illtill

Surefire LX2
Surefire 6p + Nailbender P7
Fenix fenix pd 10 ti
Surefire E1B 80L OLDSKOOL:candle:

to be continued...


----------



## TheDoughboy

Not much of a collection yet and nothing to get too excited over...

Mag 2 D cell w/ TerraLux bulb
Mag 3 D cell w/ TerraLux bulb

Task Force 2 D cell with Dorcy LED bulb x3
Rayovac value bright 3 aaa x2

UltraFire C3 x2


----------



## ficklampa

4Sevens AA2 turbo
Fenix E05 (purple) (EDC)
Leatherman Monarch 200 (precious EDC)
Solarforce L2m with UV-dropin
Sunwayman V11R (EDC)
Surefire 6PLD (previous EDC)
Surefire 3BL (lego:ed to a 3P-ish, also lumensfactory dropin instead of incan)
Maglite 2D incan
Maglite MiniMag AA LED
Maglite MiniMag AAA clone
Maglite Solitare
Zebralight H51fw
Some cheap noname 1W led flashlight with 2AA


----------



## iowahawkeye

I have been a collector/user of lights for some time and really enjoy it along with my custom knife collection! 
:thumbsup:

Customs-
*McGizmo 27LT-S Al Seoul P4 emitter *
*PhotonFanatic Rainbow Killer Ti*
*PhotonFanatic Proto Wavelength 6061AL Seoul P4 U3SVNH led, GD750 driver*
*HDS Executive 120 lumens (EDC-E1S-120), silver bezel, black body*
*Lummi Wee NS 50 lumen CREE XR-E R2 emitter w/ ice blue trits*
*Lummi Raw SS XM-L 100/250 w/ Blue & Green Trits*
*Lummi Raw Al 20/160 *
*Lens Light Model 03 (Cobalt Blue)*
*Elektro Lumens EDC-XML*
*Delghi Iris full nickel CREE XP-G R5 CR123 7075-T6 A2 EN-PLATED*
*Delghi Iris 7075-T6 A2 aluminum Blue# ‘000’ CREE XP-G R5 CR123 *
*Peak Eiger Brass Cree XP-G Key 8 Medium, with mom. switch non-qtc brass *
*Sabrewolf Mini Chimera *
*MBI Core Ti- polished anodized Green 4.80mm
MBI HF Copper w/ XM-L T5 (neutral)*


----------



## Bevis

Oh what a huge list, mine one is too short :


Excursion Pro 
Expedition 300 (Green) 
Expedition 300 (White) 
Expedition 50 
Trek 400 EX40 
Expedition 1900 
Exped. 1900 Ltd 
Expedition 1400 
Tektite Expedition Star


----------



## gsd2012

Hey everyone,

Since most of you have a nice collection of flashlights I figured you all would be a great source on where to get some of these you have in your collections? I know Amazon has some but any other places that are cheaper?

Thanks 

v/r,

Greg Dreelin


----------



## Monocrom

There's a separate sub-forum on the CPF main page for Flashlight recommendations. Feel free to start a new topic there with as much info as possible regarding price and features you'd like to have.

Let's keep this topic uncluttered.


----------



## mkgunz

Hmm, let me think. Stuff is spread all over the country and in storage. 

CountyComm Pocket Lights, bunches. 

Inova Microlights, who knows how many
Inova X1
Inova X5

MS2000 Strobe x 4

Maglight 3 D cell
Maglight 2 D cell

Novatac Storm, FDE

Pelican L1
Pelican Versabright 2250
Pelican 2130IR, Mini Flasher

Princeton Tech Byte
Princeton Tech Fuel x 2
Princeton Tech Aurora
Princeton Tech Yukon, I think.

Streamlight M3x
Streamlight M6

Surefire Z2, with SF LED conversion, x2
Surefire E2D x 2
Surefire E2O
Surefire A2
Surefire Kroma Milspec, newly acquired
Surefire Scout x 5
Surefire HL1-A x 3
Surefire HL1-C-TN
Surefire G2 x 2
Surefire M951 x 2
Surefire Laser Products, unk model

I know there's more. I just can't find them or remember them.


----------



## Tyler_Hu

how can you get sooo much lights??!! im shocked at it!
many many models i'v never seen before!


----------



## RKS

1. 4D-cell Maglite
2. (3 count) 9-led 3AAAs (generic)
3. (80 count, that's not a typo) Single Led pin lights by SE (I hand these out to people like candy.)
4. (3 count) Various generic flashlights
5. Nebo 15-led 3-mode (green, white, laser pointer) 3AAA Flashlight
6. Generic 2-led Clip-on lights
7. Generic 2-led 3AAA Headlamp
8. Coast Light (looks like a lightsaber, I don't know what the model is)
9. Generic Hand-Crank Lantern
10. Eveready Lantern (the one with 2 florescent sticks)

Grand Total of 97 flashlights.


----------



## RKS

(comment on previous post of mine) I lost like 7 a while ago. They were nice, too.
About the pin-lights: I get those for 17 cents a light. (I always find the best deal.)


----------



## greentree8

LED Lenser P17 (love it but it's prety big. Fantastic beam)
Energizer 55319 Hard Case Headlight (x3) Can't have too many lights
various cree single cell 18650 lights
5 dollar store 3 aaa lights converted to 18650 powered lights
Several others that are not really worth mentioning...cheapo camping lights for the kiddos.


----------



## MontanaMan

I'm a newbie: 

-Olight SR95 Intimidator 
-Olight SR95UT (x2) 
-Niteye EYE-30 SS in Desert Tan Finish (x2)
-Niteye EYE-40 SS


----------



## pyro1son

4D Maglite
Fenix LD20
Klarus MiX6 Titanium

Only just started collecting flashlights!


----------



## 880arm

I just received a few lights in the mail yesterday and realized I had gone over 100 lights total. Seems like a good time for me to contribute to this thread. Listed below are my current lights in the order I purchased them beginning in February of last year. 

The list does not include the random cheap-o LED's that I purchased prior to discovering CPF.


*Brand**Model*1Mag-Lite2D LED2StreamlightNano34SevensPreon II4LED LenserT754SevensQuark AA2 Tactical6FenixPD3174SevensMaelstrom X784SevensMini AA29JetBeamRRT-010SparkSL6-740NW114SevensMini 12312Surefire6P13Surefire6P14MalkoffMD215JetBeamRRT-2116SolarForceL2T Host17SolarForceL2P Host18Mag-Lite3D LED19SurefireC2 Centurion HA20Surefire9P21Surefire9P22Surefire6P Defender23Surefire6P Defender24Surefire6P Gun Metal Finish25SurefireC3 Centurion26Surefire9Z Tactical27SurefireZ2 Combat Light28Surefire6P Classic29Surefire6P USA30Surefire6PX Pro31Surefire6PX Pro (9/11 commemorative)32Surefire6P Classic33SurefireA2L-HD-RD34Surefire6P Classic Weaponlight35SurefireLX236SurefireU2 Ultra37SurefireM95138SurefireM95139SurefireD2 Defender40SurefireZ3 Combat Light41SurefireG2 Black42SurefireD3 Defender44SurefireG2L Tan45Surefire6PX Pro (9/11 commemorative)46SurefireG2 Yellow47SurefireG2X Pro Tan48SurefireG2X Pro Green49SurefireG2X Pro Yellow50SurefireE1B Backup (Black)51SurefireG2 Green52JetBeamRRT-0 R553SurefireK2-BK-BL/RD (Kroma)54SurefireG2X Tactical Black55SurefireG3-BK56SurefireM6 CB57SurefireC3 Centurion - Black58Surefire9P59SurefireM3LT60SurefireL161SurefireUB3T Ultra62SurefireM4 CB63SurefireLX264SurefireC2 Centurion HA65SurefireM3 CB66Surefire3P Classic67Surefire6P Classic68Surefire9P Classic69Surefire12PM70SurefireD2 Defender71SurefireD3 Defender72SurefireE2E Executive HA73Surefire6Z74SurefireStratum75SurefireE2D76Surefire12ZM77SurefireM6 CB78SurefireM279SurefireE2DL80SurefireZ2 Combat Light81Surefire8X82SurefireE2E BK83SurefireL5 Lumamax84SurefireC2 Centurion HA (Bored 18mm)85SurefireC2 Centurion HA (Bored 18mm)86SurefireL5 Lumamax87SurefireM3T Combatlight88SurefireE2L Outdoorsman89Surefire9AN Commander90Surefire7Z91Novatac120P92SurefireE1L Outdoorsman93Surefire8AX Commander94SurefireAZ2-S Combatlight95SurefireG2ZL Combatlight96SurefireL4 Lumamax Team Soldier97SurefireFury98SurefireL7 Lumamax99SurefireM951100MalkoffWildcat XPG-2101MalkoffHound Dog XML102SurefireL5 Lumamax103SurefireE2L Outdoorsman


----------



## Landshark99

So far
Flashlights

EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia 2014
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky Color
EagleTac TX25C2
EagleTac G25C2
EagleTac G25C2 MKII T6
Fenix LD41
Fenix TK40 X 2
Fenix TK41
4Sevens Preon P1 Titanium Gen 2
Maglite Mini
Maglite 3C cell
Maglite 3D cell X 2
Maglite 6D cell
Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EC2
Nitecore EA4 X 2
Nitecore EA41 2015
Nitecore TM06
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore TM15
Nu-Flare 2L x 4
Olight i3
Olight S10 Baton Ti
Olight S10R Baton 
Olight S30R Baton
Olight Limited Edition SR95UT
Olight SR95S-UT
Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label
Rofis JR20
Spark ST5-220W
Streamlight Nano x 4
Streamlight Protac Tactical 2L
Sunwayman V10R Ti+
Sunwayman M11R
Sunwayman M11R Sirrius Ti
Sunwayman V11R
Sunwayman T60CS
Surefire E2D LED Defender
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire L2
Surefire L4
Surefire 6p Original X 2
Surefire 9P Original
Surefire 9P Original with Turbo head
Surefire P2X Fury
Surefire Saint Headlamp
ThruNite Ti
ThruNite TN4A
ThruNite TN10
ThruNite TN30
ThruNite TN31 Cool White
ThruNite TN31 Neutral White
ThruNite TN36
Zebralight H31w
Zebralight H31Fr Floody Red X3
Zebralight SC80
Zebralight SC600w
Zebralight S6330

*Lanterns*
Black Diamond Orbit Lantern X2
Black Diamond Apollo Lantern
Black Diamond Titan Lantern
Coleman NorthStar Lantern X2
Goal Zero Lighthouse 250 Lantern X2
Snow Peak Hozuki LED Lantern
UST 10-Day Lantern
UST 30-Day Lantern X2


----------



## Dplight21

I want to share a list of lights.

0 X BRUSHED STEEL DOWNLIGHTS

10 X CHROMED STEEL DOWNLIGHTS

8 LED Dash Strobe Police Flash Emergency Lights

Blue 10M 100-LED Christmas Fairy Party String Lights

Green 10M 100-LED Christmas Fairy Party String Lights

Multi-Colour 10M 100-LED Christmas Fairy Party Lights

PACK OF 10 BRUSHED STEEL DOWNLIGHTS

PACK OF 10 CHROMED STEEL DOWNLIGHTS 

Red 10M 100-LED Christmas Fairy Party String Lights

White 10M 100-LED Christmas Fairy Party String Lights


----------



## ray777

hi all , I am newbe in this forum and to fenix lights, I have 3 so far.

E01
E05
E21


----------



## arnoldtm3

olight i2
olight i3
thrunite t10
thrunite t20
thrunite ti 3l
xtar tz20 u2
xtar wk21 meteor
spark sk7
xeno e03 v3 xml u2 cw
nitecore t0
nitecore t2
nitecore explorer ea1
jetbeam ba10
lumintop worm
4sevens preon p0
fenix e05
led lenser p7
led lenser k1l
led lenser k2
led lenser v8
lumintop ed10
nitecore sens aa
niteye eye10 
thrunite tn31
thrunite tn30
nitecore mt1c
xeno f7u2
olight s10


----------



## Evosil98

Very impressive list guys. I'm just getting into lights so my collection is very small. 

1. FourSevens QTL Gen2
2. MiniMag AA


----------



## AirmanX

Fenix
-TK70
-TK21
-TK15
-TK35
-PD30 (R5)

Surefire
-62X Fury
-G2X PRO

4Sevens
Maelstrom X7

Klarus
XT11

Maglite
2D LED

Techlite (cosco)

(EDIT: just sold a few, and gained some. Updated)


----------



## harro

Hi, just a simple collection.
-Chinese HID 2600 lm torch
-Chinese HID 3500 lm spotlight
-XGlow Cree Q5
-Niteflux MCE 550 lm ( xtreme flood )
-Led Lenser V2 Focus
-LL Police Tech Focus
-LL P7
-LL P14
-LL Keyring
-LL Cigarette Light
-LL Penlight
-LL Snake Light
-Acebeam K60 X-HP70
-Armytek Barracuda V2 pro X-PL Hi
-Apex 5 x Xml
-Skyray King Black NW ( modded )
-Mag 5D Incan ( now 240lm led and GLASS a/r lens )
-Mag 2AA LED
-Tiablo MA1
-Tiablo A7
-Tiablo A9
-Tiablo A10G
-Tiablo ACE G
-Fenix TK20 Grey
-Fenix L2T
-Fenix LD20
-Fenix TK11
-Fenix TK15
-Fenix TK21
-Fenix TK40
-Fenix TK70
-Fenix TK75 2900lm ver.
-Fenix  LD75C
-Skyray King Black NW
-WolfEyes Pilot Whale
-WolfEyes Sniper 260
-WolfEyes Sniper 1000
-WolfEyes T3
-Eagletac PN20A2
-Eagletac M3C4 SST50
-Eagletac M3C4 Tri R5
-Eagletac M3C4 XML
-Eagletac M3C4 Tri XML
-Eagletac SX25L3C
-Thrunite TN31
-Thrunite Catapult V3
-Jetbeam BC40
-Jetbeam RRT1 R2
-Jetbeam RRT2 R5
-Jetbeam RRT3 SST50
-Olight M20
-Olight I15 Infinitum
-Xtar BO1
-Xtar S1
-Dereelight CL1HV4/Aspheric
-Solarforce S1100
-Solarforce S2200
-Solarforce M8
-SunwaymanT60CS
-Sunwayman T40CS
-Sunwayman V20C
-Sunwayman RO1A
-Nitecore D20
-ITP A6 Polestar
-ITP C8 Tactical
and a few other odds and sods, mainly Chinese stuff that will eventually become hosts.


----------



## ericjohn

OUT OF DATE.

CLICK THE LINK BELOW:


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-your-lights&p=4028149&viewfull=1#post4028149


----------



## msim

My humble collection:

Fenix LD-41 
Lumapower LM21
Maratac AAA Rev 2
Nitecore EC1
Quantum DD
Quark Mini 123 R5 (with a Fenix clip)
Shiningbeam i-Mini XPG Neutral with the AA tube 
Sunwayman M11R (My EDC most days)
SolarForce L2M with Neutral White XP-G2 Nailbender drop in
SolarForce L2T with Vinh modded SolarForce M3 head and Dark Sucks clip
Sunwayman M40A (MC-E)
Surefire E1B (First real light... been with me since at least early 2009.)
Surefire G2 Incan
Surefire G2X Pro 
Zebralight H31w

Family Photos: http://imgur.com/a/e0ZhY


----------



## Redhans

From oldest to newest

Maglite Solitaire
Mini Maglite (nite ize upgraded recently)
Maglite LED 2D
Princeton Tec Quad
Preon 1 high CRI with clicky (and Preon 2 Ti body tube)
Crelant 7G5V2 with collimator
Nitecore IFE2
Solarforce L2M 2012 body 

Dropins:
Crapfire xm-l t6
Crapfire UV 3 watt
Nichia 219 by customlites


----------



## ericjohn

This is an outline of all the flashlights I currentlty own:

1. U.S.A.:
Vintage (1969, Discontinued) Eveready 2 AA Penlight 315, Chrome.***
Vintage (1976, Discontinued) Eveready 2 D Industrial 330, Yellow.
Modern Maglite 3 D Incandescent, Black.
Modern Maglite 2 D Incandescent, Blue.
Modern Mini Maglite 2 AA Incandescent, Black.
Modern Min Maglite 2 AAA Incandescent, Red.****
Modern Mini Maglite 2 AAA Incandescent, Black.
Vintage (1980s and 1990s, Discontinued) Eveready 2 D Incandescent 3251, Turquoise.
Vinatge (1990s, Discontinued) Rayovac 2 D Industrial Incandescent, Yellow.
Vintage (1990's, Discontinued) Mini Maglite 2 AA Incandescent, Desert Storm.***
Modern Energizer 2 D Incandescent 1259, Safety Orange.
Modern Bright Star 2 D Incandescent Worksafe 2217, Safety Orange.
Modern Bright Star 3 D Incandescent Worksafe 2224, Safety Orange. ****
Modern Streamlight 2 123A Incandescent Scorpion, Black.
Modern Underwater Kinetics 4 AA Incandescent Mini Q40, Yellow. ***
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Mini Maglite 2 AA LED Multi-Mode (without Lanyard Hole), Black.****
Modern Mini Maglite 2 AA LED Multi-Mode (with Hanyard Hole), Blue.****
Modern Mini Maglite 2 AA LED Pro, Black.

2. Foreign. (non-chinese):
Vintage (1980s, Discontinued) Garrity 2 D Incandescent Value Lite, Red.
Vintage (1990s, Discontinued) Garrity 2 AA Incandescent Mini Rugged Lite R300G, Yellow.*, ***
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Garrity 2 D Incandescent Value Lite, Orange.
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Garrity 2 D Incandescent Value Lite, Yellow.
Vintage (2000s) Duracell 2 D Incandescent Industrial Flashlight, Yellow.***
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Garrity 1 908 6 Volt Incandescent G-Tech Fisherman's Lantern G6, Blue.****
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Garrity 1 908 6 Volt Incandescent G-Tech Fisherman's Lantern G6, Yellow.****

3. Foreign (chinese):
Vintage (2000's, Discontinued) Eveready 4 D Incandescent Lantern E450, Red.
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Energizer 2 D Incandescent & LED Find Me Light VAL2D1EN, Transparent Blue.***
Vintage (2000s, Discontinued) Energizer 2 AA & 2 AAA LED Magnet Light, Gray.
Modern (2000s & 2010's) Energizer 2 CR2032 Single LED Headlight, Green.
Modern (2000s and 2010's) Energizer 2 AA LED Value Flashlight, Black.****
Modern (2000s and 2010's) Dorcy 2 AA Incandescent, Red.****
Modern (2010s) Energizer 2 AAA LED Rubber Flashlight, Black.****
Modern (2010's) Everest 3 AAA LED Aluminum Flashlight, Red.**, ***
Modern (2010's) Everest 3 AAA LED Aluminum Flashlight, Blue.**, ***
Modern (2010's) Everest 3 AAA LED Aluminum Flashlight, Blue.**, ***
Modern (2010's) Uknown Brand 3 AAA Multi LED Flashlight, Blue.***
Vintage (Unknow Time, Unknow Status) 2 AA Slaymaker Incandescent Flashlight, Black.****
*Made in Macau prior to chinese possession.
**All in the same displace package.
***Given to me as a gift.
****Given to me as a gift from my wife.

4. Data:

A Counts:
U.S.A.: 18
Other: 07
china: 12
37 Total

B Percentages:
U.S.A. 48.65%
Other 18.92%
china 32.43%
100%


----------



## Delta_One

Well, I just started this awesome hobby!
My lights are as follows:

Lumintop P16
Lumintop ED20, 
NiteCore Extreme R2, 
LumaPower IncenDio V3
NiteCore MT26 - coming soon!!


----------



## nimrodd

Mag-Lite 4xD cell (w/ Nite-Ize LED Conversion)
Fenix TK35
4Sevens Quark 123-2 Turbo-X
4Sevens Quark X 123-2
4Sevens Quark X AA-2
4Sevens Quark MiNi 123
4Sevens Preon 1 (x3)
4Sevens Preon 2
4Sevens Preon 2 (High CRI)
Veleno Quantum DD
Photon Freedom Micro (x2)
Cheap 16 LED flashlights (handful scattered around house)


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: My Collection*

.....


----------



## wjv

*Re: My Collection*

iTP C8 with the "Tactical" Switch
JetBeam BA20
MagLite XL50
Fenix PD32
SunWayMan R01A x2 (my "most used" flashlight)
Two old incandescent Maglites (3xC & 4xD) that have been refreshed with LED upgrades
A ~20 year old TEKNA (www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?342077 )

Thrunite ti (the 3 lumen version). Have two of them on order and it has been 3+ weeks 

Bruton Polaris Lantern (3xC)
Ray-O-Vac Sportsman Xtreme Lantern (4xD)
Black Diamond Orbit Lantern (compact - 4xAAA)
Freeplay Crank Power Lantern

Just got rid of 
2 older generic 3xC flashlights with 9 LEDs in each head 
3 older Garrity Nichia LED K009 (3xAAA) flashlights 

Donated them to a neighbor's boyscout troop to use on their camp-outs. If they get lost/destroyed, it's no big deal.

My list of guns would be much longer. . .


----------



## weez82

*Re: My Collection*

*FourSevens*:
NW Quark X 123x2
CW Quark 123x2 Turbo X
WW MiNi 123
HighCRI Preon 2

*Fenix*:
LD10 Q5
E01

*Xeno*:
WW E03 XM-L

*Accessories*:
Fenix headband
Fenix diffuser cones, 1x white, 1x newer clear white
TwoFish Lockblock

Had a few more lights but sold them off,
*FourSevens*:
CW MiNi AAx2
NW Preon 2

*Fenix*:
LD20 R5

*Xeno*:
CW E03 XM-L
NW E03 XM-L


----------



## sandalian

I'm not a flashlight collector, so I only pick what I need.


4Seven's Quark Mini 123
Ultrafire C3 (it's damaged now, I use its body & tube extender for Quark Mini 123).
Thrunite Ti
Zebralight SC51

Here's the fusion of Quark Mini 123 and Ultrafire C3's body


----------



## bound

*My lights
**Surefire
**A Series*
A2PP
A2-BK（4flats）
A2-HA-UV（4flats）
A2-HA-GN(4flats)
A2-HA-Round
A2L-WH

*C Series*
C2-CJ
C2+E2 Gift

*D Series*
D2
D3

DARPA
DEF1
DEF2-5K
DEF3D

*E Series
*E1
E1E
E1e（Head-PK）
E1e-Body Golden
E1-BK
E1E-HA
E1-W
E2-W
E2-BK
E2E-GM
E2-HA
E2e-CJ
E2e-SG
E2L-KX2(PK)
E2D
E2D-NRA

*K Series*
PKEF-C-8K
PKEF-A-5K
DEF1
DEF2-5K
DEF3D

*L Series*
L1（GEN2）
L1（GEN3）*2
L1-HA-PK
L2（4flats）*3
L2-Round
LX2
L4
L4—TS
L5
L6*2
L6（Special version of the head）
L7-BK
L2PP
L2PP（GEN1）
L6PP*2

*M Series*
M2（KL3-Older head）
M3
M3LT-S
M4*2
M6CB
M6*3（A000311、A00031）
M962KIT01
M111D

*P Series*
6Px pro-911（SN：0202）
6P（KT1-BK）
6P*2（older）
6PLED(USMC)
6P-PH
6P-USA
6P-USA（GEN1）
3BL
6BL
6BL1
6P-Police*2
3P-BK

*Charge
*6R
9AN
9AN-T
9N
9NT
8X
8X-T
10X

*Special Series*
NVL
The Beast-I
GS-E1B
C2-EM-KNIFE
3DL
Monster（RAW-L6PP body+RAW-SW01 SLIM）
Moster-PK
Photon King 2

*U Series*
U2PP
U2PP-PK
U2（2flats）
UB3T
U2-UV-PK
U2（Experimental LED light the ancestor）
UA2-OPTIMUS

*V Series*
V2-Vampire

*X Series
*X200 Prototype
X200B

*Z Series*
Z2-BK
Z3-cross
6Z
7Z
9Z
12ZM
AZ2

*Titanium*
E1-PRT
E-18650
LFXT-2-Ti

*LensLight*
Ti-mini-STRIDER

*JET-Beam*
3M-XML
E3S
E3P
RRT-1
RRT-2
TC-R1
TC-R2
TC-R3
JET-III-Pro-Ti

*SUNWAYMAN*
V10R-Ti
V10R-Ti+
V10R-Ti2-BK
V10R-Ti2-Gold
V10R-Special version of the red neck
V20A-Specialversion of the red neck
V60C

*Spy
*005Ti
007Ti
Tri-V2-SWGG

*Nextorch*
K3 
RT-7

*Pentagon 
*UX3

*ARC*
4+（Gen1）
4+（GEN2）
AAA Camo
AAA Ikriya

*Glo-Toob Lithium Red , Part Number GTLR*

*NiteCore
*D10-Sunspot
D10-Patriot
D10-Magma
D10-Camo
EX10-Magma

*Fenix*
PD10-Ti

*Aleph*
1
2
3


----------



## CampingMaster

Quark 123² Turbo X ( with CREE XM-L T6 )
Quark X 123² ( with CREE XM-L T6 )
Quark Pro QP2L-X ( with CREE XM-L T6 )
Quark 123 with clip ( with CREE XP-G R5 )
Quark MiNi 123 ( with CREE XP-G R5 )


----------



## sbbsga

In the collection so far.


*Torchlights*

*ArmyTek*
Predator v2.0 XP-G2 R5 1.5A with original holster

*Fenix*
LD20 R5 with original holster
TK41 U2 with EA8 holster
TK70 with 7" neoprene pouch as hood and *PRO TEC *Deluxe Flute Case Cover

*HDS Systems*
EDC-L1B-120
EDC-L1B-170 Illumination Supply 219B

*JETBeam*
BC40 SMO with original holster
PA40W OP with original holster
PA40W SMO with original holster

*Malkoff*
MD2 HA with M61 219, 2-mode ring and 4Sevens Finger Grip
MD2 Camo with M61 219 and 2-mode ring
MD2 HA with M361N-LMH and 2-mode ring
MD2 Hot Pink 
Neutral Wildcat with MD2 HA
Neutral Hound Dog with MD4

*Nitecore*
EA4 with original holster
EA4W with original holster
EA8W with original holster
EA8W diffused with Phaserburn's Diffusion Film - DC-Fix with original holster
TM15W diffused with Phaserburn's Diffusion Film - DC-Fix with Safrotto E21 lens pouch

*OMG Lumens*
DEFT-X with *Lowepro* S&F Lens Exchange Case 200 AW and *Pelican* iM2050

OneStopThrowShop
REVCaptor

*Solarforce*
L2N Black with *Intl-Outdoor* ALXM P60 Drop-in OP
L2N Black with *Solarforce* A001 head and *EDCPlus/IS* X60L3 Nichia 219 High CRI/Neutral white
L2N Grey with *CustomLites* Nichia NVSL219 OP
L2T with L2N Black head and *EDCPlus/IS *X60L3 XP-G2 Neutral White
P1D Black with *EDCPlus/IS* X60L3 XP-G2 R5 Cool white
L2T with Vinh XP-E2 dedomed P60
L2P with 18650 extension and Sportac Triple XP-G2 CW P60

*Streamlight*
Night Com UV C4

*Sunwayman*
V10A T6 with original holster

*Surefire*
UB3T Invictus (B01579, old optic) with FM24 diffuser and combat loop
Z2-BK Combatlight with Cryos bezel Z44 size and V54 M2500 Drop-in
Z2-BK Combatlight with Sportac Triple 219B
6P-BK with M61 HCRI2

*ThruNite*
TN30 U2 diffused with Phaserburn's Diffusion Film - DC-Fix with *Safrotto* E17 lens pouch
TN30 Neutral White Version T6 diffused with Phaserburn's Diffusion Film - DC-Fix with *Safrotto* E17 lens pouch
TN31 U2 with *Safrotto* E17 lens pouch

*vinhnguyen54* 
Budget 14500 Pocket Thrower
Ultrafire T8 triple XP-G R5
Dual MT-G2 5000K 6,000 lumens Mule
Supbeam K40vn 6.5A Thrower
Fenix TK75vn
TrustFire Z6vn MT-G2
Foursevens X10vn
Foursevens X3vn
EagleTac MX25L3vn
EagleTac G25C2vn
MiniVN

*ZebraLight*
H502
H502d
SC600w


*Batteries*

*AW*
14500 P750
16340 P550
17500 P1100
18650 P3100
18650 P3400
IMR 16340
IMR 18350

*EagleTac*
18650 P3400

*Intl-Outdoor*
18650 P3100
18650 P3400
16650 P2100

*KeepPower
*18650 P3400
16650 P2000

*MAHA PowerEx*
Imedion D 9,500mAh

*Sanyo*
Eneloop HR-3UTGA
Eneloop HR-3UTGB

Sony
US18650VTC4

*Tenergy*
Centura NiMH D 8000mAh LSD
Centura NiMH C 4000mAh LSD


*Cases*

*Pelican
*1010 (Black)
1020 (Clear, black)
1050 (Black)
1200 with foam (Black)
iM2050 with foam (Black)
iM2620 with utility organizer, no foam (Black)

*PowerPax*
SlimLine AA (All colours)
SlimLine CR123 (Moonshine)
12 Pack Battery Caddy (Moonshine)


*Chargers
*
*JETBeam*
i4

*MAHA PowerEx*
MH-C9000 WizardOne
MH-C808M

*XTAR*
WP2 II
XP4


*Lubricant*

*Nano-Oil*
10 wt.
85 wt.


Feel free to inquire via PM.


----------



## Tete

Started collecting on December 2011 and here are mine so far…


Astrolux A01 Cu “BLF Edition”
BLF GT70 by Lumintop (nw)
BLF Q8 by Thorfire
BLF SP36 by Sofirn (LH351D 5000K)
CQG S2 XP-G2 BLF Edition
Eagle Eye X6 BLF-SE (nw)
Eagle Eye X6 BLF-SE (cw)
Kronos X6/X5 SS/Cu with box (1A) [102/400]
Kronos X6/X5 SS/Cu with box (3B) [210/400]
LuckySun BLF D80-SE (3C)
Lumintop FW3A
Manker-BLF A6 SE (1A)
Manker-BLF A6 SE (3B)
Manker-BLF A6 SE (5A)
Manker-BLF A6 SE Bare (3D)
Manker-BLF A6 SE Bare (5A)
Maxtoch M24 Sniper “BLF TE”
SingFire BLF-348 (Nichia)
Starry Light SA-22 (BLF Edition)
ThruNite T10 Saber “BLF”


Acebeam M20 (tan)
Acebeam K60 (black)
Aimai AF04
Airayland TC8
Alonefire BK102 Gladiator
Amutorch AL1 (nw)
Apex ST6
Armytek Prime A2 Pro (CW)
Armytek Wizard Pro v3 (XHP-50 neutral)
Astrolux K1 (colorful)
Astrolux M01 (nichia 219B)
Astrolux M02 (XP-G3)
Astrolux A01 (orange & green)
Astrolux K01Cu (3D)
Astrolux S41S (nichia 219B, colored, with 18650-tube)
Astrolux S42 (XP-G3)
Astrolux MH10 (nw)
Astrolux MF-01 (XP-G3)
Astrolux FT03 (nw)
Balder HD-1
Black Shadow EVA
BlitzWolf BW-ET1
Bronte RA01-Au
Bronte TU10 Ti
BTU Mini TC4 (1A)
Convoy Tiny (6000K)
Convoy H1 (4200K)
Convoy S2+ 18350 (XM-L2 T4-7A – grey)
Convoy S2 (XP-L Hi U6-4B – grey)
Convoy S2+ (XM-L2 T6-4C – red)
Convoy S2+ (XM-L2 T6-3B – blue)
Convoy S2+ (XM-L2 T5-5B – green)
Convoy S2+ (XP-L Hi V2-1A – silver)
Convoy S2+ (XP-L Hi U6-3A – sand)
Convoy S2+ (XP-L Hi U6-4C – copper) (Biscotti)
Convoy S2+ (Nichia 219C 5700K – cyan) (Biscotti)
Convoy S2+ (Nichia 219C 5700K – orange) (Biscotti)
Convoy S2+ (SST-20 4000K – violet) (Biscotti)
CooYoo Quantum SS
CooYoo Quantum CY
CooYoo Quantum CR
CooYoo Quantum TI
CooYoo Quantum TI S
CooYoo Quantum TI B
CQG S1 Upgrade version (nw)
CQG Tiny Titanium AA
CQG Bullet Upgraded Version
CQG Brass 18650 (XP-G2 cw)
CQG Brass 18650 New Model (XM-L2 cw)
CQG Brass 18650 Cube
Crelant V21A
Crelant V4A (nw)
Crelant 7G6CS
Crelant 7G5MT
D.Q.G. Fairy (nw)
D.Q.G. Hobi (brass cw + 2 extenders)
D.Q.G. Spy Ti (cw)
D.Q.G. Spy SS (XP-L)
D.Q.G. Tiny AAA
D.Q.G. Tiny 18650 II (cw)
D.Q.G. Tiny 18650 IV (nw)
D.Q.G. Brass Art
D.Q.G. Tiny 26650 v2
EagleTac D25A Mini Ti (XM-L)
EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti (2014 XP-G2)
EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti (2015 XP-L Hi)
EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti (2017 XP-L HD)
EagleTac D25A2
EagleTac D25C Ti (Nichia 219)
EagleTac D25C Ti 2017 (Nichia 219B 92CRI 5700K)
EagleTac P25A2 (U2)
Emisar D1 (XP-L Hi V2 3A) (green)
Emisar D4 (XP-L Hi V2 3A) (green)
Emisar D4 (Nichia 219CT) (grey)
Emisar D4 (XP-G2 S4 5D) (blue)
Emisar D4 (XP-L Hi V2 5D) (white)
Emisar D4 (SST-20 3000K CRI95) (black)
Emisar D4 v2 (SST-20 5000K) (sand)
Emisar D4S (XP-G2 S4 3D) (green/cyan)
Emisar D4S (XP-L Hi V3 1A) (black/red)
Emisar D4S (XP-L HD V6 3D) (grey/green)
Emisar D18 (SST-20 5000K) (sand)
Fandyfire S1-1
Fandyfire Queen
Fenix 15th [1796]
Fenix E99 Ti
Fenix E25UE
Fenix RC09Ti
Fenix FD40
Fireflies PL47 (XP-L Hi V2 3A)(champagne)
Fireflies E01 (SST-40 5700K) (clear ano)
Foursevens Preon0
Foursevens Atom0
Foursevens Preon1 XP-G Ti
4Sevens Quark AA2 X
4Sevens Quark MiniX123 (nw)
4Sevens Quark MiniX123 (cw)
4Sevens Maelstrom S18
HaikeLite MT03 II Devourer (cw)
HaikeLite MT09R (XHP70.2 ww) (blue)
HaikeLite SC26 (XHP-35 HD nw) (brown)
HaikeLite SC26 (XHP-35 Hi nw) (green)
Imalent SA04
Imalent DDT40
Imalent DX80
JetBeam Jet-u
JetBeam Jet-1 MK
JetBeam Jet-E10R
JetBeam Jet-II MK
JetBeam Jet-II Pro
JetBeam Jet-II Pro Ti (purple)
JetBeam RRT0SE
JetBeam EC-R16
JetBeam DDR26
JetBeam EC-R26
Klarus MiX5 Au
Klarus MiX6 Au
Klarus MiX6 SS
Klarus MiX6 Ti
Klarus Mi1A Ti [113/300]
Klarus MiX7 Ti
Klarus Mi7 (red)
Klarus Mi7 (blue)
Klarus Mi7 Ti
Klarus RS16 (XP-L)
Klarus Mi1C Ti
Klarus XT11 (+Red Filter and ED10 Remote Switch)
Klarus ST30
Klarus G30
Led Lenser P7
LuckySun Mini-20
Lumapower EDC LM21
Lumintop EDC01 (pink)
Lumintop Tool Copper (XP-G2)
Lumintop Tool Ti “ReyLight” (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop Tool Ti (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop Tool (XP-G2)
Lumintop Worm Brass (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop Worm Copper (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop Ant SS
Lumintop IYP365 (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop IYP365 (XP-G2)
Lumintop IYP365 Brass (Nichia 219B)
Lumintop IYP365 Ti (XP-G2)
Lumintop Prince Mini
Lumintop GT Micro (nw)
Lumintop ED25
Lumintop Torpedo 007
Lumintop EDC21
Lumintop Prince Copper
Lumintop Prince Brass
Lumintop Prince SS
Lumintop GT Mini (nw)
Manker Godmes T01 (silver)
Manker Godmes T01 (black)
Manker E11 (cw)
Manker Timeback
Manker Timeback Cu
Manker Rambler
Manker U11
Maratac AAA Cu Rev. 2
Maratac AA Cu Rev. 2
Maratac Copper Cr123
Meco Mini (pink)
Meco C8
MHVAST TS70 (nw)
Nitecore Tube x 3
Nitecore Tip (gold)
Nitecore Tip Winter Edition (blue/red)
Nitecore Tip CRI (red)
Nitecore Tini (grey)
Nitecore T0 × 2
Nitecore MT06
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore EA4W Pioneer
Nitecore EA41 (2015)
Nitecore EA45S
Nitecore EC11
Nitecore SRT Revenger
Nitecore EC4
Nitefighter F30B
Niteye NE01
Niteye EC-A12
Niteye EYE10
Niwalker Aurora C11
Niwalker Vostro BK-FA09S
Noctigon Meteor M43 (XP-G2 S3 3D) (sand)
Noctigon Meteor M43 (XP-G2 S4 5D) (dark grey)
Noctigon Meteor M43 (Nichia 219CT) (white)
Noctigon Meteor M43 (Cree XP-L Hi V3 1A) (light grey)
Noctigon Meteor M43 (Luminus SST-20 5000K) (black)
Olight i7R EOS Ti
Olight A3T
Olight i3E EOS (green)
Olight i3E-Cu EOS
Olight i3S EOS Cu (brass)
Olight O’Pen (brown)
Olight S15R Baton
Olight S1A Baton Cu [3221] (raw)
Olight S15 Baton Ti [615/1200](bead blasted)(AA extender)
Olight S65 Baton
Olight S Mini Baton Sus [1814/9999]
Olight S Mini Baton Ti [3077/9999] (rainbow)
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S1 Baton Cu [1091] (rose gold)
Olight S1 Baton Cu [3354] (raw)
Olight S1 Baton Ti [2652] (polished)
Olight S1 Baton Ti [4988] (bead blasted)
Olight S10 Baton Ti [723/1000](polished)
Olight S10R Baton II
Olight M10 Maverick
Olight S30R Baton II
Olight S30 Baton Ti (polished)
Olight M22 Warrior
Olight M2R Warrior Cu (2939)
Olight R20 Javelot
Olight M2X Javelot UT
Olight S2-Cu
Olight M3XS-UT Javelot
Olight SR Mini Intimidator II
Olight R50 Seeker Cu [203 (2016)]
Palight X4
ReyLight Pineapple Mini Copper
ReyLight Brass Pineapple
ReyLight Ti
Roche M170 (U2)
Rofis TC1
Rofis ER3A (red)
Rofis TR20
Rofis TR51
Shadow JM35 (XHP-50)
Shadow JM35 (MT-G2)
Skilhunt H15 (nw)
Skilhunt H02R
Skilhunt H03 (nw)
Skilhunt K26
Sofirn SP31
SolarStorm SA-1
Spark SK7
Spark SD6-460NW
Sunwayman R02A 
Sunwayman P02A
Sunwayman D20A Gemini
Sunwayman V11R (+AA Extender)
Sunwayman V11R (XM-L2)
Sunwayman V11R Mirage [386/800] & [485/800]
Sunwayman C13R (grey)
Sunwayman S10R Shark
Sunwayman F10R
Sunwayman C22C
Sunwayman C23C (natural)
Sunwayman G25C
Sunwayman T25C
Sunwayman C25C Ti Thrones
Sunwayman M25C Ti Epic [30/1000]
Sunwayman D40C
Tank007 TK-703
Tank007 ES12
ThorFire TG06S
ThruNite Ti
ThruNite Ti2 (pink)
ThruNite Ti5T (nw)
ThruNite Ti4T
ThruNite T10T (nw)
ThruNite Neutron 2A v2
ThruNite Neutron 2C v2 (nw)
ThruNite TC20 (nw)
ThruNite TH30 (nw)
Trustfire S-A6
Trustfire Mini-03
Trustfire F36
Trustfire Mini-01
Trustfire Mini-02
Trustfire Mini-05
Trustfire Z3
UltraTac K18 (brass)
UltraTac K18 (red)
Utorch UT01 (3D)
Utorch H09 (4200K)
Veleno Designs Quantum D2
Wuben TO46R (90CRI)
Wuben A21 (nw)
Xanes KT (green)
Xeno E03 V3 (T4)
Xeno E03 V3 (T5)
Xeno E03 V3 (T6)
Xtar WK21 Meteor (XM-L2)
Zanflare F6
Zanflare F1 (nw)


“Ebay” 85W HID


----------



## Grant_evans

I only hAve one torch which is a lenses p7. Will be adding to the collection soon.


----------



## 880arm

Grant_evans said:


> I only hAve one torch which is a lenses p7. Will be adding to the collection soon.



:welcome: Every collection starts with one light. Just be warned - it can be addicting!


----------



## sandalian

sandalian said:


> I'm not a flashlight collector, so I only pick what I need.
> 
> 
> 4Seven's Quark Mini 123
> Ultrafire C3 (it's damaged now, I use its body & tube extender for Quark Mini 123).
> Thrunite Ti
> Zebralight SC51



Added a Thrunite T10 some days ago. And can't wait to add Fenix BT20 on my list!


----------



## sabotage

only one so far, a fenix ld10. hopefully more in the future.


----------



## sandalian

sabotage said:


> only one so far, a fenix ld10. hopefully more in the future.


be careful, flashlight is very addictive


----------



## mb5

Dorcy 41-4272 5 LED dynamo flashlight – painted Silver and Black (Middleman! taser)
Energizer 1AA LED – Black
Energizer LED Pen Light 
Eveready 4AA Sport Gear 2 Way lantern – Yellow
Eveready 2AA Sport Gear 2 Way lantern – Yellow
Eveready 2D – Red w/white slide switch & Chex logo 
Eveready 2D – Black w/ white slide switch
Garrity G-Tech 1AAA – Yellow
Garrity G-Tech 2AA – Yellow
GE 2AA swivel light – Black/Yellow/Purple
Inova X1 Gen. 3 – Silver
Lumilite K-1AAA – Black/Red
Maglite Solitaire – Red
Mini Maglite 2AA– Pewter
Mini Maglite 2AA – Black
Maglite 2D – Red
NightStar CS – Clear/Blue
Radio Shack 2AA – Black
Radio Shack 3D Focusing Enerlite – Black
Regent MCL35/Garrity G-Tech 2D Hybrid – painted OD (SG-1)
River Rock 1AA LED – Black
Underwater Kinetics UK1200 - painted Black (Jurassic Park/City Slickers 2/Congo WIP)


----------



## martindb

Quite new to collecting - trying to get a mid range torch from most major names

This is the collection so far

Surefire Fury
Fenix TK35
Fenix E21
Fenix E15
Jetbeam BA10
Nitecore MT2C
Mini Maglite LED
Maglite 2D LED
Solitaire Maglite
Led Lenser P7
Led Lenser P3
Led Lenser K2
Sunwayman V11R
EagleTac T10LC2
Itp C10T


----------



## powernoodle

Whoever started this thread is a genius.


----------



## 880arm

powernoodle said:


> Whoever started this thread is a genius.



And modest too!


----------



## saraRqp

Here are mine:
Cree Q5
Cree T6


----------



## THE_dAY

880arm said:


> And modest too!


That's our powernoodle!




saraRqp said:


> Here are mine:
> Cree Q5
> Cree T6


That's the emitter or is it actually the name of the light too?

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## ponkan

Here are my lights though fairly limited...for now 

Fenix TK41
Fenix E50
Fenix E11
Olight i10 EOS
Foursevens Quark "X" 123-2
good ole' Maglite 2d LED


----------



## merc240d

Book LED light (x2)

Eveready Halogen 6V Lantern
Eveready Krpton 2D 

Fenix E05 (x2)

HDS Hi-CRI (On order)

Hubbell 3003-C (Shop work light)

Mini Maglite Xenon (x2)
Mini Maglite W/after market LED conversion

Peak Eiger Hi-CRI

Pelican 2410 Stealthlite Recoil LED
Pelican 2440 Mitylite LED
Pelican L1 Red LED
Pelican L1 White LED
Pelican 2610 Heads Up Lite LED
Pelican 2670 Heads Up Lite LED, favorite work on the boat light.
Pelican 2360 LED (x2)

Streamlight Survivor LED

ThruNite Ti



Shiny,
Jim


----------



## jslacker

This will be an easy one for me since I am new to the game.

-Streamlight Stylus Pro
-EagleTac P20C2 MkII
-RayoVac Indestructible 3AAA
-Black & Decker Clip Light

Hoping to expand the collection shortly.:devil: ETA: Updated the RayoVac and Black & Decker.


----------



## DrtyD

My lights... and never enough!!
Streamlight TLR-1
Streamlight TLR-2 w/Laser
Streamlight Pro 3n LED
Zebralight H502c
Zebralight H600w (x2)
Fenix P3D
Fenix PD32
Fenis E35
Fenix TK11
Fenix TK15
Fenix TK21
Fenix TK22
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK70
Maglight 4, 5, and 6D LED
Maglight 3D LED (X3)
Mini-mag x 10?
Thrunite T10
Thrunite Ti (x6)
Thrunite TN12
Thrunite TN30
Thrunite TN31
4Sevens Quark 123 Ti (Polished)
4Sevens Quark 123 Ti (Satin)
4Sevens Preon 1 Ti
4Sevens Preon 2 Satin Ti (x2)
4Sevens Quark AA (x3)
Olight S10 Baton (x2)
Olight S10 Baton Ti (Polished)
Olight S10 Baton Ti (Satin)
Olight Transformers Ti

and as my Granny always told me, you don't divide your love among your children, you multiply it! :laughing:


----------



## sandalian

sandalian said:


> sandalian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a flashlight collector, so I only pick what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 4Seven's Quark Mini 123
> Ultrafire C3 (it's damaged now, I use its body & tube extender for Quark Mini 123).
> Thrunite Ti
> Zebralight SC51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a Thrunite T10 some days ago. And can't wait to add Fenix BT20 on my list!
Click to expand...


Updating my list:


Solarforce L2N with XML T6 drop-in module
Novatac 120T
Fenix BT20 (bike lamp)


I think I shall make a review of them.


----------



## Armed Ramble

Really new to this lark, and not really sure of the quality of the torches I have inhereted, so would be grateful for comments:

Surefire Z3 Combatlight
Surefire M2 Millenium Centurion
Surefire C3 Centurion Black
Surefire C3 Centurion Silver
Surefire 9P
Ledwave Wildfinder
Ledwave ZR8 Xenon
Fenix P3D
Fenix TK10
Fenix TK20
Inova (model unknown - 5 lens LED)
Nitecore D20
Wolfeyes Raider
Pelican M6

Plus 6 other torches that I can't seem to find any names or details on.

Any feedback welcome.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jamesmtl514

Hi, that's cool that you have a silver C3. Do you have photos? 
would you be willing to sell it? I'll take it. After a few more posts we can pm.


----------



## Armed Ramble

jamesmtl514 said:


> Hi, that's cool that you have a silver C3. Do you have photos?
> would you be willing to sell it? I'll take it. After a few more posts we can pm.



No probs, I'll take a few photos. Also, I see you are an experienced collector, could you possibly have a look if I post some photos of flashlights that I have and I don't know the identity of?

Thanks


----------



## Armed Ramble

Here's hoping the image has been linked from Flickr!
The C3 Silver




[/URL][/IMG]

The C3 Silver next to the black C3



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm on my phone so i may not be seeing the true color. The silver C3 looks to be the natural HA version, which is very common. What does it say it is on the sticker on the box? 

Also if you can pm me I'll help you ID those lights.
Also you can start a new thread for that, our home is your home.


----------



## Armed Ramble

You're so right - my mistake. It says C3-HA on the box.


----------



## Rat

Armed Ramble said:


> You're so right - my mistake. It says C3-HA on the box.




Hi AR welcome to CPF. 
You sure have inherited some nice Surefire lights. I just enlarged your C3 pic while it may well be the common HA it looks like your C3 is also a three flats version which is very hard to find and in that condition is very rare.
Could you confirm that the bottom side is round? Don't you dare use it if it is a three flats :shakehead I will give you a user C3 when I buy it from you if you want a C3 to use :thumbsup:

Seeing that you may have a rare 3 flats in mint I am dying to see what the M2 is you have how about a picture of that.

Hey James like how I added I will buy his C3-HA in my post :naughty:


----------



## jamesmtl514

> Hey James like how I added I will buy his C3-HA in my post :naughty:


I do, but you're too late (for once haha) i already called dibs!


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> I do, but you're too late (for once haha) i already called dibs!



LOL damn. Ok I got dibs on his M2 :naughty:

It’s hard to tell in his picture but I blew it up in photoshop and lightened the shadow and I am 99% sure it is a three flats. You do not see three flats new in box very often.

If his M2 is also a nice piece I think we better work on him to start collecting titanium lights. He will then need sell his SF lights to pay the big dollars Ti lights pull. 
I have purchased so many cool SF lights from people moving over to Ti lights in the past.

cheers


----------



## BenChiew

RAT. What is DIBS?


----------



## Armed Ramble

Blimey, there's a whole new world of collecting out there!

RAT, you are right, I think the black C3 is the 'three flat' version. The underside is not rounded but flat like the sides. The underside of the C3 HA is however rounded. James has been really helpful though, so he's got first go at them!

Apologies for the photo quality. Here's some more of the C3's - first the HA:





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Then the black C3:




[/URL][/IMG]



Here's some photos of the M2;



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks Paul, very appreciated!


----------



## Rat

Armed Ramble said:


> James has been really helpful though, so he's got first go at them!
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul



"Hey don't forget he is Canadian"  
I know all about the US & Canadian rivalry. I am neutral over here :wave:


Yes you have nice three flats C3 there very nice. The M2 is also a nice old school ribbed bezel I bet it also does not have any "Caution hot" logo on the bezel.

All jokes aside if you are thinking of selling them I could not think of a better person than James I would like to see get them. I would only be greedy if I was to go for them as I already have a few of both.
Note different story in MP it's best man wins in there :devil:

Just out of interest whats the serial numbers on the C3-HA & M2 they will start with A0#### 

cheers


----------



## Rat

Benchiew said:


> RAT. What is DIBS?



Hi Ben 
Calling "*dibs*" is like claiming something (or can be anything really) first before the other person.

Eample: When I was a young kid with my brother and sisters if we were about to go for a drive somewhere in the car we would call dibs on the window seats so you did not end up sitting in the middle.

So you all heard it here first I got Dibs on the next Black L1 in MP 


I think we have got this thread a little off topic 

cheers


----------



## Armed Ramble

Rat said:


> "Hey don't forget he is Canadian"
> I know all about the US & Canadian rivalry. I am neutral over here :wave:



Nice try RAT, trying to stoke a bit of US?Canadian rivalry, but I'm a Brit! What's worse is I'm a rugby and cricket fan - so how about some rivalry between the POMs and the Convicts :thumbsup:


----------



## Up All Night

Awesome display of *CPF Spirit *guys!:thumbsup:
Kudos to you three gentlemen!!


----------



## Armed Ramble

Agreed UAN, there's some real decent people on this forum - especially for a newbie like me, it's reassuring.

RAT, the serial numbers are:
The C3 HA is A004752
The black C3 is A017090
You're right, the M2 has nothing on the bezel at all and is A13609
The Z3 is A001768
The 9P is B78408


----------



## Rat

Armed Ramble said:


> Nice try RAT, trying to stoke a bit of US?Canadian rivalry, but I'm a Brit! What's worse is I'm a rugby and cricket fan - so how about some rivalry between the POMs and the Convicts :thumbsup:




What a major backfire that was. Not going to talk about the rugby or cricket as we are having a shocker in both codes.

cheers


----------



## merc240d

Re: list your lights
Book LED light (x2)

Eveready Halogen 6V Lantern
Eveready Krpton 2D 

Fenix E05 (qty. 2)

Hubbell 3003-C

Mini Maglite Xenon (qty. 2)
Mini Maglite W/after market LED conversion

Pelican 2410 Stealthlite Recoil LED
Pelican 2440 Mitylite LED
Pelican L1 Red LED
Pelican L1 White LED
Pelican 2610 Heads Up Lite LED
Pelican 2670 Heads Up Lite LED, favorite work on the boat light.
Pelican 2360 LED (x2)

Streamlight Survivor LED
*New Lights*
Peak Eiger HA HiCRI (Dec12)
Thurnite Ti (Dec12)

Shiny,
Jim​


----------



## Frizz

After seeing everybody's lights. I'm embarrassed to list. 
Ive just got a magicshine 872r bike light 
led lenser h7 headlight for work 
p7 led lenser also work. 
Maglight 3d torch. 
Not very impressive but I'm looking to expand the range.


----------



## murpharoo

HDS Rotary 200 Black Bezel and raised button

Lummi Raw Ti
Lummi Wee Ti
Lummi Short Alu Orb

Cool Fall Spy 007 XM-L
Cool Fall Tri-V
Cool Fall Tri-V2

Quantum DD

Piccolo Ti AAA
TiP0 AAA


----------



## DAN92

_Surefire L2
Surefire LX2 x2, 
Surefire A2L 
Surefire E2D with head KX2C, 
Surefire E2DL
Surefire C2
Surefire 6PD with head KX4D
Surefire E2
Surefire E1L
Surefire E1B Backup 

Nitecore IFE1
Nitecore EX11.2
Nitecore T0

XENO E03 V3 HDE 

KLARUS Mi10 

Thrunite Ti 

Fenix E01 

_A photo from my list...

_



_


----------



## nitric

My small collection:
1) Inova T3
2) Fenix TK1
3) Xeno G42v2
4) Eagletac m3c4 (single xml-smo)
5) Niteye Eye-30 desert edition
6) Niteye MSC20
7) Eagletac D25LC2 770lms
8) Eagletac MX25L2-T (with turbo head - just received it few hours ago)


----------



## koenfm

Fenix TK11
Fenix LD01 R2
Fenix LD01 R4
Fenix LD22
Nitecore D10SP
Nitecore D11.2
Olight i3 eos
Multiple Fenix E01
Streamlight Nano
And some Petzl and PT headlamps


----------



## bPOP

4Sevens Quark Mini ML 
4Sevens Quark Mini ML Satin Titanium 
4Sevens Preon P1 Satin Titanium
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti
Fenix EO5
Fenix LD10
Fenix PD20
Sunwayman M11R Sirius
Sunwayman M11r U2
Sunwayman V10r Ti+
Sunwayman V11r


----------



## Rat

*Re: My Collection*



brighterisbetter said:


> nosey?


To Smart  lol


----------



## klmmicro

*Re: My Collection*

Hmmm, well I have been using and purchasing flashlights for years. Sought the holy grail when i was younger, now just useable lights - 

Mag Lite, 4D from back in the 80's
Mag Lite, 2AA
Mag Lite, 2AA LED conversion
Mag Lite Solitaires (a pile of them from the testing of the original production machine)
Pelican M6
Techlite gen 2 Lumen Master (single lamp)
Techlite Gen 3 Lumen Master (a bunch)
Fenix PD32UE

UK D8 Xenon (my primary dive light)
UK AA8 Xenon (backup dive light)

That about wraps it up for me at the moment.


----------



## pyro1son

Fenix LD20
Klarus Mi X6 Ti
Nitecore EA4


Maglite 4D in pieces waiting for a 1200lm DX mod
Some solarforce parts waiting to be turned into a complete light! 


Ohhh and a little key ring light free from flashaholics


----------



## Fibo

Microfire Lancer G3500R, Prototyp
Microfire K3500R
Microfire K500R
Microfire Pioneer2, Prototyp
Microfire Pioneer1
Microfire Tauchlampe, Prototyp
Polarion PH50
Brummer
Fenix TK35
Fenix TK30
Fenix TK11
Fenix PD31
Fenix PD32
Fenix Lop
Fenix PD20
Fenix TA21
Fenix P1
Fenix LD20
Maratac AA
Hella 75 Watt Hid
Surefire 9N
Surefire M3T
Surefire G2Led
Mag Charger
Suterfire C10
Yezl Z1X
Lumintop TD12
Lumintop TD15
Lumintop TD15X
Lumintop ED10
Lumintop ED20
Eagle Tec P20C2
Zebralight H31
Zebralight H60
Jetbeam RRT01
Jetbeam RRT01, Prototyp
Jetbeam TCR1
Jetbeam PA20
Jetbeam PA40
Jetbeam Jet 1 Pro Ver. 3
Jetbeam Jet3 ST
Jetbeam RRTO R5
Jetbeam RRT0 XML
Jetbeam RRT1 R2
Jetbeam RRT2 R2
Jetbeam RRT2 R5
Jetbeam RRT3 Triple XML
Jetbeam RRT15, Prototyp
Jetbeam RRT15
Jetbeam RRT21
Jetbeam PC25, Prototyp
Jetbeam PC25
Jetbeam M1x, 2 mal
Jetbeam Jet2
Jetbeam M1XM
Jetbeam Jet3M R2
Jetbeam Jet3M XML, 2 mal
Nitecore MT40
Nitecore MT25
Nitecore EA4 NW
Nitecore EC 25, Prototyp
ITP EOS A3 SS
ITP EOS A3 schwarz, zwei mal
Spark 360 CW
Spark SX5 NW
Sunwayman V60C
Sunwayman M30R
Sunwayman M20C NW
Thrunite TN12 NW
Spark SK3
UF 980L
Thrunite Catapult V3
Thrunite T10
Thrunite TN12
Thrunite Ti rot
Thrunite Ti gold
Thrunite Ti grün
Thrunite T1 schwarz, 2 mal
Thrunite TN10
Thrunite T20
Thrunite TN30
Thrunite TN31
Niteye 01
Thrunite T20


----------



## Iry

WoW! Some of you are off the scale with your collection, makes one feel a bit ,ahem, under-powered.

Fenix E01
Fenix E05
Fenix E15
Fenix E21
Fenix PD30

Nextorch myTorch AA

Maglite 2D LED
Maglite MiniMag AA LED
Maglite MiniMag AA Incan
Maglite MiniMag AAA LED

and a windy-uppy thing in the glove-box 

Got loads on my wishlist though...


----------



## kuteb0y8888

Pelican 2410 Stealthlite Recoil LED
Pelican 2440 LED
Pelican L1 Red LED
Pelican L1 White LED
Pelican 2610 LED
Pelican 2360 LED


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Three Pelican 2400 Stealthlite 4AA Xenon
5D Maglite with ROP Mod, 6 Tenergy LSD NiMH cells in 1" PVC carrier, Aluminum Medium Orange Peel Reflector, and Schott Borofloat Glass Lens
6C Maglite with Fusion 36 Drop In & Schott Borofloat Glass Lens (gonna get an ESD Talon Bezel)
Two 6C Maglites with TerraLUX 6EX Drop Ins, Aluminum Medium Orange Peel Reflector, Schott Borofloat Glass Lens (going to get Bust-A-Caps for these)
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme 3C 180 Lumens Lo/Hi Switch Cree XR-E
Rayovac Sportsman Xtreme Indestructible 2AA 
Brinkmann Legend LX Xenon
Energizer Tactical 1AA 
Walmart Special (Made in USA) Olive Drab 2D Krypton with Multi-Faceted Mirrored Reflector

Sylvania Power Failure/ Night&Day Sensor Night Light/Mini Flashlight with Rechargeable Batteries

Neiko Sensor+ ADV I Headlamp
Energizer 7 LED Headlamp

Two GE Stealbeam Florescent Lanterns
Century MightyLite Single Mantle Propane Lantern with Globe


----------



## sinnyc

Thus far:

EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky
FandyFire STL-V6 
Fenix PD32UE
Foursevens Quark Pro QP2A-X
Jetbeam RRT-15
Mini MagLite with Terralux drop in 
Maglite 3C (Incan)
Maglite 4D (Incan)
Niteye Eye12
NovaTac Storm
Sipik SK68 single mode
Sunwayman V11R
Sunwayman V20C
Supfire X5
Tank007 HM-01
Thrunite T21
Ultrafire C3
Ultrafire WF-008 Recoil Thrower

and....my cell phone's flashlight app


----------



## mvyrmnd

For some reason tonight I decided to gather up all the lights I've got stashed round the place... it turns out I've got a lot more of them than I thought!

Starting at the top, left to right:

Mac's Tri-EDC w/3000K HCRI XP-G's
Quark 123 Ti w/3000K HCRI XP-G
Quark AA Ti w/3000K HCRI XP-G
Sunwayman M11R Sirius w/Triple 4500K HCRI Nichia 219 (SOLD) 
Olight S10 Baton Ti w/4500K HCRI Nichia 219
Nitecore D10 SpartPD w/3000K HCRI XP-G
Mac's 3300L w/3000K HCRI XP-G's
Solarforce L2N+M3 Head, w/3000K XM-L
Solarforce L2T+EDCPlus/IS X60L3 w/4500K HCRI Nichia 219
Solarforce L2P+Kerberos Triple w/3000K HCRI XP-G
Solarforce L2N+Nailbender w/3200K XP-G2
Badly Beaten Solarforce L2P w/UV LED
Fivemega 32650 D26+Nailbender w/3200K HCRI XM-L
Elektrolumens ST90 w/dedomed 6000k SST-90

I count only 4 non HCRI lights - and one is UV so it doesn't count


----------



## topnode

I've got a long ways to go. But everybody has to start somewhere:

Eveready EVR1LEDBP
Olight S10 Baton

On my watchlist is the Nitecore T0 to hang on my keychain or maybe the Thrunite Ti2?


----------



## holylight

is in my signature


----------



## greatscoot

HDS Rotary
SF E1B
SF 6P (laser products) (the one that got me hooked) oo:
SF 6P w/M61NLLL
SF Z2
SF Z2
SF G2X Pro
SolarForce L2T Mule
FM 3P
FM SS 18350
FM SS 18650
Jetbeam TCR1
Mac's Copper Tri-EDC
Mac's Al Tri-EDC
Malkoff MD1 w/M60NF
Malkoff MD2 (HA) w/M61W and hi/lo ring
Malkoff MD2 (Camo) w/M61 219
Malkoff MD3 Hound Dog XML
Malkoff Orange LMH MDC
E1B w/ Milky CREEmator
E1B 30th Anniv
Milky MC2
Muyshondt Nautilus
Muyshondt Mako Flood (BB)
M*g 3D w/led upgrade (2)
M*g 1D Aspheric
Fenix L2D
Mr. Bulk/RPM Brass Lion Cub
VG-1 w/ Milky CRI Baby
VG-1 w/E2C and Z44 M61-219LL
VG-1 w/TNT Triple


----------



## AndyF

Arc AAA
Arc AAA UV
Maglite 3D w/Malkoff dropin
Maglite 6D
Malkoff Hound Dog
Malkoff Wildcat
Malkoff MD2 M61 with Hi/Low
Malkoff MD2 (empty host)
Malkoff MD3 (empty host)
Thrunite Ti2
Zebra Light SC52


----------



## rlichter

A rather short list comprising five years or so of inebriation. I am (need I say it) not a collector...

--Raidfire Spear clone (inexpensive, supposedly HAIII, low/medium/high/strobe/SOS, labeled "Cree")
--Fenix LD20 (XR-E Q5)
--HDS Clicky Executive 170 (GDP, post-Acme thread)
--Eagletac T20C2 Mk II (XP-G R5)
--Sunwayman V10r Ti+ (XM-L U2)
--4 Sevens titanium Mini123 (XP-G R5)
--Sunwayman M11r Sirius (XM-L U3)


----------



## lumenjedi1

I have 2xjetbeam bc40s jetbeam ddr30 jetbeam rrt3nitecore tm26 4sevens malestorm


----------



## akhyar

I started collecting flashlight back in 2005.
My list so far, in chronological order of purchased:

Surefire E2e Executive (later upgraded with LED head)
Inova X5
Pelican M6 LED
Fenix P3D Q5
Jetbeam RRT-1 Raptor
Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2
Zebralight SC600
Sunwayman M11R


----------



## marklanchafan

Hi 
I have.....

Surefire 6P 
Surefire G2 
Surefire 9P 
Surefire Z2
Surefire 6Z
Surefire G2 FRL
Surefire C2


----------



## blistering

my first :
maglite 3D
maglite solitaire
skyray 6500 lumens
skyray 8500 lumens
cree 4000 lumens

after learning more  :
olight s10 baton
olight SR92

jetbeam RRT01

nitecore MT26
nitecore EC25
nitecore P25 Smilodon

niteye EYE40


----------



## Labrador72

Fenix
LD01 XP-G R4
LD01 XP-G R5
LD02 XP-E2 R3

LD10 XP-G R5
LD12 XP-G2 R5
LD20 XP-G R5
LD41 XM-L U2

PD30 XP-G R5
PD31 XP-G R5
PD31 XP-G2 R5
PD32 XPL-HI
PD35 TAC XP-L V5

TK09 XP-G2 R5
TK11 XP-G R5
TK12 XP-G R5
TK30 MC-E M

HL05 N.A.
HL10 LXZ2-5770
HL21 XP-E R4
HL23 XP-G2 R5
HL25 XP-G2 R5
HL30 XP-G R5
HL30 XP-G2 R5
HL35 XP-G2 R5
HL55 XM-L2 T6
HL55 XM-L2 U2
HM65R XM-L2 U2 Superraptor

Klarus
XT1A XP-G R5
XT2A XP-G R5
XT2A XP-G2 R5

XT2C XM-L T6
XT2C XM-L U2

XT10 XM-L T6 (stolen)
XT11 XM-L U2
XT30 XM-L U2

Nitecore
MT1A XP-G R5
MT2A XP-G R5

MT2C XP-G R5

MT25 XP-G R5
MT26 XM-L U2
MT40 XM-L U2

HC50 XM-L U2

Batteries: 
Fenix: ARB L18 2900L 18650, ARB L18 3500U 18650, ARB L18 3500 18650, ARB L18 3400 18650, ARB L2M 2300 18650, ARB L2 2600 18650, ARB L2P 3200 18650, ARB L2S 34000 18650.
Klarus: K-01 18650, K-02 18650, K-03 16340, K-04 18650.
Nitecore: NL147 14500, NL166 16340, NL183 18650, NL186 18650, NL188 18650, NL189 18650.

Chargers: 
Fenix: ARE-D4, ARE-D2, ARE-C2+, ARE-C1+, ARE-C2, ARE-C1 ARE-X1.
Klarus: 18650 Charger.
Nitecore: D4, I2.


----------



## Wordsthoughts

2 Maglite 2d incandescent flashlights
3 Maglite 2d led flashliights
1 Maglite 3d led flashlight 
1 Maglite xl50
1 1aa energizer tactical led
1 2aa energizer tactical led
1 nebo 1 aa lumalight 
1 police and security redline style light 
9 total


----------



## Slazmo

Righto - after culling all the cheapest of the cheap lights eg: 9LED 3AAA jobs there arent too many left.

- 2D Gunmetal Grey Maglite - with 40 lumen LED drop in's
- 2AA Black Maglite Gen 2 LED - my utilitarian torch!
- 2AA Gunmetal Grey Maglite - with 1 Watt Nite Ize drop in and tail switch
- 2AA Black Maglite - with 1 Watt Nite Ize drop in and tail switch
- Inova X1-GTM - Titanium finish - my EDC.
- Nightcore EA4 - coming in the mail from the States :wave:
- 2 x Duracell Diving torches with 40 lumen LED drop in's
- Energiser Ultimate Lithium 2AA torch - an oddity than anything else.
- LED Lenser MT7 - which is becoming more of a toy every day I use it...

Most of my lights are simple and cheap, effective to use and easy to maintain / power. Nothing too expensive and high end like some of the people here


----------



## pauly

have had loads, now only own:
pd-s ti
gatlight v3
drake
spy 007
tnc 18650 v3 head xml2 dropin


----------



## pyro1son

Fenix LD20
Klarus Mi X6 Ti
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore SENS AA (now in the hands of the other half)
Zebralight H502d
Black 4D Mag with 1200lumen DX drop in
Purple 2D Mag (stock incan for now)


----------



## msim

Fenix LD-41 
Lumapower LM21
Maratac AAA Rev 2
Nitecore EC1
Quantum DD
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 R5 (with a Fenix clip)
Shiningbeam i-Mini XPG Neutral with AA tube 
SolarForce L2M with 5000K Neutral White XP-G2 Nailbender drop in
SolarForce L2T with Vinh modded SolarForce M3 head
Sunwayman M40A (MC-E)
Surefire E1B (First real light... been with me since at least early 2009.)
Surefire G2X Pro 
Zebralight H31w


*Added since last post:*
Fenix E11
Foursevens Quark Mini 123 XP-G2
HDS Executive 170 modded by Vinh with 4000K XP-G2
Solarforce L2N with Dark Sucks Ti clip with 5000K Nailbender 5 mode XP-G2 drop in
Solarforce L2T with XM-L U3 4.2A Vinh drop in
Solarforce L2M w/Z41McClicky w/ Cryos M2 Bezel and Torchlab Triple XP-G2 Neutral
Hostless Nailbender XM-L T6 3A single level

*Favorites of the bunch are:*
Zebralight H31w
HDS Executive 170 modded by Vinh with 4000K XP-G2
SolarForce L2M with 5000K Neutral White XP-G2 Nailbender single level 1.7a smooth reflector drop in
and I just got the triple today, but it's already up there: Solarforce L2M w/Z41McClicky w/ Cryos M2 Bezel and Torchlab Triple XP-G2 Neutral

What can I say... I LOVE the XP-G2 in 5000K and 4000K flavors! I'm definitely becoming a tint snob and unfortunately developing expensive tastes.


----------



## whfutrell

FYI.... This does not include the 20 or so custom SF creations on other bodies..... or the hundreds of spare parts!!!!! 


SF L1 Lumamax
SF L2 Lumamax
SF L4 Lumamax w/KL4 head
SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and green filter
SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and red filter
SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head w/ 25 lumen lamp (x11)
SF L5 Lumamax w/KL5 head (x2)
SF L6 Lumamax 
SF L6 Lumamax w/KL2 LED head 
SF L6 Lumamax w/KL6 head
SF L7 Lumamax

SF M3LT (x2)
SF M3T w/filter
SF M4 Devastator
SF M6

SF C2 Centurion (x2)
SF C2 Centurion W/KL3 head (x2)
SF C2 Centurion w/ red filter
SF C2 Centurion w/ infrared filter
SF C3 Centurion w/KL3 head
SF C3 Centurion 
SF C3 Centurion w/ wh filter
SF C3 Centurion w/ Infrared filter

SF D2 Defender (x2)
SF D3 Defender (x2)
SF D3 Guardian 

SF E2D w/KL1 head
SF E2D w/K4 head
SF E2D (black stock) (x3)
SF E2D exec defender w/filter
SF E2D exec Defender w/ unknown head
SF E2e exec. elite (x4)
SF E2e exec elite (black)
SF E2e exec elite w/unknown head
SF E2e exec elite w/KL1 head

SF EL1 outdoorsman w/ KL1 red head
SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL1 head (x4)
SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL4 head
SF EL2 outdoorsman (x2)

SF E1e elite bk
SF E1e elite w/KL4 head and defender tailcap
SF E1e exec (x2)
SF E1 exec (x9)
SF E1e w/newer E1e head (no clip) (x2)

SF Z2 Combat (x2)
SF Z3 Combat (x2)

SF U2
SF 8AX Comander (x2)

SF 3P green body
SF 6P unmarked bodies (old style) (x2)
SF 6P w/KL3 red head
SF 6P newer (x2)
SF 9P w/KL3 head and wh filter
SF 9P w/KL3 wh head 
SF 9P w/KL3 red head
SF 9Z w/ red filter
SF 9Z w/ unknown head
SF 3 BL (x2)


----------



## Geogecko

*[Surefire]*

U2 Ultra w/ XM-L EasyWhite Neutral LED + RPM Tailcap with Tritium
X200B

*[McGizmo]*

McLuxIII PD w/ XP-G2 Neutral LED

*[Lumapower]*

M3
D-Mini
MRV

*[Fenix]*

P3D

*[DiNotte]*

500L
400L


----------



## Rat

whfutrell said:


> FYI.... This does not include the 20 or so custom SF creations on other bodies..... or the hundreds of spare parts!!!!!



Hi Whfutrell
Welcome you sure have a great collection of Surefire lights:thumbsup: What a lovey list 

:wave:


----------



## Redhat703

1. I started out with a Nuwai QIII 1 cell and bought a Pelican M3 (they are all use Luxeon III LED) back to 2005 .
2. My first Surefire was G2 LED bought in 2008. After that, there is a non-stop....till now:
Surefire:
-6P LED-
-3 x 6P with LED drop ins
-3 x U2 (new model)
-2 x C2 with LED drop ins
-1 x A2
-1 x L4 Lumamax
-1 x E2L Outdoorsman
-1 x E2D with MK VME M61WL
-1 x E2L
-1 x LX2
-1 x Scout
-1 x M3
Malkoff:
-2 x MD2 turnkey M61 219 with hi-lo
-1 x Hound Dog + MD3 body
-Drop in M61W, M61WL, M61WLL, M61SHO, M31 219, M60
Elzetta 3 cell + 2 cell both with hi-lo tail caps

and a whole bunch of Maglites


----------



## bound

whfutrell said:


> FYI.... This does not include the 20 or so custom SF creations on other bodies..... or the hundreds of spare parts!!!!!
> 
> 
> SF L1 Lumamax
> SF L2 Lumamax
> SF L4 Lumamax w/KL4 head
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and green filter
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and red filter
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head w/ 25 lumen lamp (x11)
> SF L5 Lumamax w/KL5 head (x2)
> SF L6 Lumamax
> SF L6 Lumamax w/KL2 LED head
> SF L6 Lumamax w/KL6 head
> SF L7 Lumamax
> 
> SF M3LT (x2)
> SF M3T w/filter
> SF M4 Devastator
> SF M6
> 
> SF C2 Centurion (x2)
> SF C2 Centurion W/KL3 head (x2)
> SF C2 Centurion w/ red filter
> SF C2 Centurion w/ infrared filter
> SF C3 Centurion w/KL3 head
> SF C3 Centurion
> SF C3 Centurion w/ wh filter
> SF C3 Centurion w/ Infrared filter
> 
> SF D2 Defender (x2)
> SF D3 Defender (x2)
> SF D3 Guardian
> 
> SF E2D w/KL1 head
> SF E2D w/K4 head
> SF E2D (black stock) (x3)
> SF E2D exec defender w/filter
> SF E2D exec Defender w/ unknown head
> SF E2e exec. elite (x4)
> SF E2e exec elite (black)
> SF E2e exec elite w/unknown head
> SF E2e exec elite w/KL1 head
> 
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/ KL1 red head
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL1 head (x4)
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL4 head
> SF EL2 outdoorsman (x2)
> 
> SF E1e elite bk
> SF E1e elite w/KL4 head and defender tailcap
> SF E1e exec (x2)
> SF E1 exec (x9)
> SF E1e w/newer E1e head (no clip) (x2)
> 
> SF Z2 Combat (x2)
> SF Z3 Combat (x2)
> 
> SF U2
> SF 8AX Comander (x2)
> 
> SF 3P green body
> SF 6P unmarked bodies (old style) (x2)
> SF 6P w/KL3 red head
> SF 6P newer (x2)
> SF 9P w/KL3 head and wh filter
> SF 9P w/KL3 wh head
> SF 9P w/KL3 red head
> SF 9Z w/ red filter
> SF 9Z w/ unknown head
> SF 3 BL (x2)



Wow Great SF！


----------



## ITF

These are my Flashlights (total 10232 Lumen):

LED Lenser
M14
M7 (2x)
M7RX
Hokus Fokus
K2L

Maglite
2D classic
3D classic
4D classic
Mini 2AA classic

NiteCore
MH2C
MH1C
Filter (red,blue,green,diffusor),

Niteye
MSC20

ThruNite
Scorpion V2
T21 (2x)
TN30 XM-L2
TN31 XM-L2

Spark: 
SD6-460NW+Reflector


----------



## not1scar

Just started out this past month purchasing -- small ready-made collection

Sunwayman V10R -- (will be getting the AA Extender shortly)
Jetbeam E3S
ITP A3EOS
Streamlight Microstream
Quantum DD -- (would love to get a few of these in other metals)
Eagletac D25A Ti

As I learn more will certainly be looking for custom pieces of flashlight art. About to contact for Mac's Tri-EDC

Also looking for an HDS EDC 170T Executive Cerakote if one finds it's way up for sale

Many thanks to you guys on the forum here for the wealth of info and awesome community spirit!


----------



## Freax

I own, in decreasing levels of love.

Incan:
#1, 1980s Maglite Mini 2AA Silver unmodded except to remove some metal inside so it can fit thicker NiZN batteries.
#2, 2008 Maglite 6D ROP 6x NiMH.
#3, 2012 Maglite 2C.
#4, Vintage Energizer 2D.
#5, Vintage "Train" Brand 2D swivel model.
#6, Everready Dolphin Torch.

LED:
#7, 2 of Ultrafire WF-501B 1x18650
#8, 1 of Uniquefire S10 1xAA

As you can see, I'm deathly allergic to LED.


----------



## gravelmonkey

Fenix E21
Fenix LD20 (with Nichia 219 LED)
Fenix TK20

(>5) 3 + 4 mode L3 Illumination's L10 with Nichia 219's

Olight i2
Olight i3

Peak Eiger 10180 with Nichia 219 mule head (Stainless steel)
Peak Logan 17500 with Nichia 219 mule (HA body)
Peak Logan 17500 with Nichia 219 optic (SS body)

Surefire 6P with triple Nichia 219

Solarforce L2T body (still deciding on drop-in)

Xeno G42

Zebralight H51c


----------



## whfutrell

Thank you sir!!! I can thank my father for this massive collection!!!


----------



## chnzwh

So far I only use SureFire flashlights, no rare or special edition ones but they're all my favorites.

6P, x3, in M61W, M61WL & P60
G2L KX4
G3L KX4
Z2, x2, in M60N &M60
G2ZL-BK KX4
Z2-S
AZ2-S
C2, x2, in M60L & M60N
C2L in M61WLL
M2, x2, in M61WLL & P61
M3
M6LT
LX2
A2L-RD
A2: x2, one WH & one RD (RD is Four-flats)
E1B x2, one BK & one Silver
E1L KX1B
L1: x2, one Gen6 Cree & one Gen3 (about to become Milky L1)


----------



## Doppelspalt

Maglite Mini AA (ca. 1988)
Maglite Solitaire (2x) (ca. 1990)
Maglite 5 D-Cell (ca. 1991)
Ultrabright LED Clip Light 321M-3 (ca. 1999)
Cateye HL-EL300 Bicyclelight (2003)
Aldi LED Headlight (2x) (ca. 2007)
LED Lenser T7 (2009)
GP Discovery LCE202 (3x) (2010)
Jiage YD-3310 Headlight (2010)
Jiage YD-6611 (2x) (2011)
Jiage YD-7727 Table lamp (2x) (2012)
Energizer 3 LED Headlight (2012)
ZebraLight SC52 (04-2013)
ZebraLight S6330 (04-2013)
Spark SL6-800CW (04-2013)
Supbeam K40-L2 (04-2013)
and some "no name" lights
together about 5768 Lumen


----------



## tjswarbrick

Freax said:


> I own, in decreasing levels of love.
> 
> 
> LED:
> #7, 2 of Ultrafire WF-501B 1x18650
> #8, 1 of Uniquefire S10 1xAA
> 
> As you can see, I'm deathly allergic to LED.



I would be too, if that's all I had tried!
Pick up the SolarForce 18650 host that appeals most to you, and have Nailbender or Vinhnguyen54 build you up a warm, hi-cri Nichia or Cree P60 drop-in.
It just might change your mind.
At the very least, you'd have one bright, long runtime light that you won't need to worry about replacing the bulb in.

Great vintage collection, anyhow. I still have a Mag 2xAA and 3xD from the '80s. I keep 'em in my wife's emergency "Get home" bag.


----------



## Joe_Karp

Surefire E1L
Surefire E2L
Mini Mag (LED conversion) X2
Maglite Solitaire
Niteye Eye 10


----------



## thedoc007

In no particular order:

Klarus RS11
Sunwayman C20C
Eagletac G25C2 Mk II
Zebralight SC52
Zebralight SC600 Mk II
Nitecore P25
Nitecore TM26
Fenix PD32 UE
Fenix TK75
Olight M20S-X
Xeno E03

These are my lights since finding CPF, I had a Lightwave 3 C-Cell 7 LED light, and a LED Lenser T7 before I found this place, as well as a couple Freedom Micro keychain lights.


----------



## Lumen Beast

Fenix TK75
Fenix PD32UE
Fenix E05
Olight tc15ss
olight S10
Olight S20
Olight I3S
Xeno E03
JetBeam BC40
Sunwayman T40CS
Klarus St20
Zebralight SC52
Surefire 6px
Surefire p2x fury 
Eagletac d25a titanium
Shiningbeam Blaze
4Sevens Quark aa2
ThruNite Ti2
Maglite aa Mini


----------



## taco terror

Incandescent:
Mini Mag
2D Mag
Solitaire

LED:
3D Mag LED
LED Solitaire (in the mail)
Mag XL50
and a random LEDlenser


----------



## tonkem

Lupine Betty TL-S - 26 deg, 2600 lumens, also have 5 ah Betty TL battery
Lupine Wilma TL - 16 deg, 1100 lumens
Lupine Piko X Duo headlamp - 750 lumens
Zebralight Sc52 (2 of them) EDC
Zebralight H600 CW
Zebralight H502 CW
Zebralight S6330
Surefire Fury
Surefire E1L (2 of them) Backup EDC
Surefire E2D(LED)
Surefire E2L-AA

Update 9/9/2013:
Surefire EB1 tactical
Surefire E1L-A


----------



## joelbnyc

By Battery Type & Date

1x*10180*
*Veleno Quantum D2 XP-G2 Cool* 

1x*AAA*
Fenix E01
*Preon P0 XP-E
DQG Tiny IV
*
1x*AA*
*FourSevens Mini MA XP-G2 Cool*
*L3 Illuminations L10 Nichia 219
*
1x*18650
*Eagletac D25LC2 XM-L2 U2
*Eagletac G25C2 XM-L2 U2
*
Bold I own currently, non-bold I owned at one point. I also have a few Coast/LED Lenser button cell lights, including the tiny LL7513 V9 Micro Torch I carried on my keychain for 6 years or so.


----------



## whfutrell

FYI.... I have started listing lights from my collection posted below on EBAY>>>> hint hint..... let me know if there is anything in particular you may be looking for!!!!





whfutrell said:


> FYI.... This does not include the 20 or so custom SF creations on other bodies..... or the hundreds of spare parts!!!!!
> 
> 
> SF L1 Lumamax
> SF L2 Lumamax
> SF L4 Lumamax w/KL4 head
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and green filter
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head and red filter
> SF L4 Lumamax w/E2e head w/ 25 lumen lamp (x11)
> SF L5 Lumamax w/KL5 head (x2)
> SF L6 Lumamax
> SF L6 Lumamax w/KL2 LED head
> SF L6 Lumamax w/KL6 head
> SF L7 Lumamax
> 
> SF M3LT (x2)
> SF M3T w/filter
> SF M4 Devastator
> SF M6
> 
> SF C2 Centurion (x2)
> SF C2 Centurion W/KL3 head (x2)
> SF C2 Centurion w/ red filter
> SF C2 Centurion w/ infrared filter
> SF C3 Centurion w/KL3 head
> SF C3 Centurion
> SF C3 Centurion w/ wh filter
> SF C3 Centurion w/ Infrared filter
> 
> SF D2 Defender (x2)
> SF D3 Defender (x2)
> SF D3 Guardian
> 
> SF E2D w/KL1 head
> SF E2D w/K4 head
> SF E2D (black stock) (x3)
> SF E2D exec defender w/filter
> SF E2D exec Defender w/ unknown head
> SF E2e exec. elite (x4)
> SF E2e exec elite (black)
> SF E2e exec elite w/unknown head
> SF E2e exec elite w/KL1 head
> 
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/ KL1 red head
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL1 head (x4)
> SF EL1 outdoorsman w/KL4 head
> SF EL2 outdoorsman (x2)
> 
> SF E1e elite bk
> SF E1e elite w/KL4 head and defender tailcap
> SF E1e exec (x2)
> SF E1 exec (x9)
> SF E1e w/newer E1e head (no clip) (x2)
> 
> SF Z2 Combat (x2)
> SF Z3 Combat (x2)
> 
> SF U2
> SF 8AX Comander (x2)
> 
> SF 3P green body
> SF 6P unmarked bodies (old style) (x2)
> SF 6P w/KL3 red head
> SF 6P newer (x2)
> SF 9P w/KL3 head and wh filter
> SF 9P w/KL3 wh head
> SF 9P w/KL3 red head
> SF 9Z w/ red filter
> SF 9Z w/ unknown head
> SF 3 BL (x2)


----------



## tengc82

I just have a few:

4Sevens Quark Mini123
Fenix TK21 U2
Maglite 4D
Neebo


----------



## tengc82

hakyru said:


> Surefire T1A Titan
> Surefire L1 Lumamax
> Surefire E1L Outdoorsman
> Surefire E1B Backup
> Surefire E1E Executive Cool White
> Surefire E1E Executive Neutral
> Novatac 120P olive old series
> Novatac 120P gray old series
> Novatac 120P bronze
> Novatac 120P old series Luxeon K2 NW Modded
> Novatac 120E EDC
> Novatac 120T
> Novatac Storm XP-E R2 modded
> Novatac Storm
> Novatac Wichita
> Firefly III
> HDS Systems RA 120 E
> HDS Systems RA 140 E SSC P4 High Cri Modded
> HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
> HDS Systems RA 170 T
> HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
> HDS ARC4+
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT
> HDS EDC Basic 42
> ARC6
> ARC LS
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2
> BitZ Aluminum
> BitZ Titanium
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2
> Hyperion CE-R
> Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
> Lummi Raw AL
> Lummi Raw NS
> Lummi Raw NS
> Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
> Lummi Wee SS
> Lummi Wee NS
> Lummi Wee NS
> Veleno Design 38DD Titanium
> Veleno Design 40DD stainless steel
> Amilite Cuty XRE
> Amilite Neo T3
> Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
> Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic
> Jillite J2 Ti CR2
> Jillite JCR2-LR
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 NW
> 4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
> LiteFlux LF3
> LiteFlux LF4
> LiteFlux LF3XT
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
> LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2 with tailcap titanium by Kuku
> LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Aluminium natural
> Fenix LD01 R2
> Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5
> Fenix LD10
> Fenix TK11
> Fenix PD20
> Fenix PD20 Q5
> Fenix P1D
> Fenix E15
> Fenix E01
> Nitecore Extreme R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2
> Nitecore EZ11 R5
> Nitecore EZ AA
> Nitecore EZ CR2
> Nitecore EZ CR2
> Nitecore EZ 123
> Nitecore SR3
> Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
> Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo
> Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
> Nitecore D11 R5
> Nitecore Defender Infinity R2
> Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5
> JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
> JetBeam RRT-0 R2
> JetBeam RRT-0 S2
> JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
> Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
> Lumapower D-mini Digital
> Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
> Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
> Led Lenser P5R
> Led Lenser M1
> Led Lenser P7
> Led Lenser K3
> EagleTac T100C2
> EagleTac P100C2
> EagleTac M3C4 Triple Led XM-L
> EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
> ZebraLight H30-Q5
> ZebraLight SC30
> ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2
> Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
> Tiablo E1A R5
> Dereelight C2H
> GloToob Lithium Green
> Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-109 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-103 Cree Q4-WC
> ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
> ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium x 2
> ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
> ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6
> MXDL Luxeon 3W
> Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
> Maglite Solitaire
> Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
> Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
> Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
> Sunwayman V10R R5
> DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
> Klarus Mi X5 AAAA R2
> Klarus Mi X6 AAA R5
> Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
> Reflex 1 Flashlight
> Barbolight T160
> N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
> N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
> Neofab Spartanian II
> LensLight Mini 123



Wow!! Great collection!! Do you happen to have pics of your whole collection? I'm just curious about the floor area they must occupy. hahaha


----------



## jred23

My list:
Fenix tk75
Nitecore EA4 Pioneer

That's it.. lol .. I love my lights though.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Haven't listed mine for a while. I'll give it a shot:

FiveMega Ultra Cool All Copper with Cu Z44 Cryos head, Cu Standoff tail, McClicky, and MAC's P60 XP-G2 triple; 
Surefire 6P with McClicky switch and Malkoff M61W (later production neutral XP-G);
Surefire 6P with round bezel, McClicky, and NB 5000k neutral 3A XM-L2 module;
Surefire C2 with McClicky and NB 4500k neutral 3A XM-L2;
Surefire G2z with McClicky and M61L HCri;
SolarForce LE SS L2T with S12 tail and Malkoff M61-219;
SolarForce P1D with M3 head modded by Vinh to 2.5A 5000k XP-G2;
SolarForce L2T with A001 head, S11 tail and EDC+ triple 219;
SolarForce L2 with NB XR-E optic;
SolarForce L2N with SF 5-mode XM-L;
SolarForce L2M with NB / wquiles Hi-CRI Neutral 219 Joule Thief;
Tan SolarForce P1 with EDC+ Warm XM-L;
Tan SolarForce L2P with NB 3A Warm XM-L2;
Blue SolarForce L2P with NB 2.8a Neutral Hi-CRI 219;
HDS Hi-CRI Executive Clicky;
Blue PhotonFanatic Groovy! with ~5500k P4 and stipled reflector;
Ti EagleTac D25C Clicky with neutral XM-L;
EagleTac P20C2MKii Neutral;
LuminTop TD15x;
LuminTop P2C Neutral;
JETBeam E3S;
Tiablo A7 with Vinh 1.7A 5000k XP-G2;
Xeno F42 Neutral;
Xeno E03 Neutral XM-L;
4Sevens Neutral Quark X Tactical 123 Tactical;
Blue 4Sevens Preon2;
Black/Ti 4Sevens Preon2 HiCRI with Zodiac Engineering tailcap mod;
Maratac Cu 123;
Maratac Cu AA;
Maratac Ci AAA;
Maratac brushed SS AAA;
Blue Thrunite Ti;
Red Thrunite Ti;
Gold Thrunite Ti Firefly;
Black Thrunite Ti Firefly;
Fenix LD01;
Streamlight Microstream;
Mag 3D with TerraLux LED mod;
MiniMag 2AA;
Red MiniMag 3AA LED.

Also a couple cheapies which will remain nameless (because I didn't buy them, and don't really know what they are.) 
I think that's about it. Probably missed one or two. Still trying to decide which fancypants custom Titanium Hi-CRI CR123 light to pick up this summer to "complete" the "collection." Probably a Nautilus II or SunDrop XR-U, at this point. 

(Complete in quotes because, really, are we ever done. Collection, because, to one degree or another, they're all users. None are safe queens.)

- Tom


----------



## Rat

whfutrell said:


> I have one I'm having issues identifying... It came in a Surefire 6 plastic case....it is not a Surefire 6, it looks like one but has a tailcap on it. It also has a ceramic lamp assembly. Inside the plastic case is a leather belt keeper. I know this is one of the original surefires 6s' made, just not sure of the model..... HELP!!!! PM me for pics.... I still can't seem to outsmart these 3rd party hosting sites!!!!



Hey So Norm does not come down on us hard for getting off topic I posted your pictures in a new thread here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?363016-Old-school-Surefire-6-identification-needed&p=4216569#post4216569

:wave:


----------



## rbid1962

I'm new here.
I have two:
Serfas True 1500
Magicshine SSCP7


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## BenChiew

Mine..


McGizmo Haiku XPG
McGizmo Haiku XML
McGizmo Haiku 119V
McGizmo Haiku Nichia 219

Mac Ti EDC SST50 4500k 1.2amps 5 levels clip
Mac Ti EDC SST50 4500k 1.4amps 3 levels clip


Surefire 9P
Surefire C2 Bored
Surefire 6P-GM Bored
Surefire G3
Surefire G2
Surefire G2Z
Surefire 6PX Pro
Surefire G2X Pro
Surefire E2E

Elzetta 2 Cell Cren HiLo
Elzetta 2 Cell Bored HiLo
Elzetta 2 Cell Bored HiLo
Elzetta 2 Cell Bored HiLo


----------



## ryukin2000

i started collecting a year ago. trying to keep it AA based

Fenix E01
Fenix LD01
Fenix LD10
Fenix TK41
4Sevens mini ML
4Sevens QPA
Zebralight H51WF
Mag Malkoff 2C xpg
Mag Malkoo 2D xpg
Rayovac indestructible 3aaa headlamp
Rayovac indestructible 2AA flashlight
Rayovac Extreme Sportsman 3D Lantern
Rayovac Extreme mini 3AA lantern
Costco Techlite 150


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Suprising how I have remembered most off the top of my head at work. Would like to get some more customs thought...always so tempting with some of the pics on threads here (like the 'show us your trits' one :bow


ArmyTek Predator modded XML2 
ArmyTek Predator V2
ArmyTek Viking
EagleTac D25LC2 
FourSevens Quark Tactical QT2A-X
FourSevens Quark Mini Ti
HDS Clicky Hi CRI
HDS Clicky modded XML
ITP A3 Upgraded SS
Lumapower IncenDio V3U
Led Lenser Focus 
Macs Ti Tri EDC
Maglight 2d led
Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore EX11 V2
Nitecore D11 
Nitecore D11 modded warm XGP
Prometheus Alpha Blue Label
Prometheus Alpha Blue Label Shorty 
SolarForce L2P Blue
SolarForce L2P Black
Sunwayman V10r Ti+ with trit fins
Sunwayman V20c
Sunwayman C15a
ThruNite TN12
Zebralight SC600w
Zebralight SC52
Zebralight H51


----------



## fatigus

hello
inova interforce color 200
jetbeam rrt-0xml rrt-1 rrt-2
olight m20-O'Pen-SR51-SR95
fenix P3D-LD10
: Thumbsup:


----------



## persco

Current...

Muyshondt copper Maus
Muyshondt Ti Aeon MKIII
Muyshondt Ti Maus Prototype
Eagletac Titanium DA25
DQG Titanium Tiny Spy

Gone...

McGizmo Sapphire GS
Muyshondt polished Ti Mako (6/60)
Mac Ti EDC XM-L (upgraded: XM-L2)
Muyshondt Ti Aeon MKII (Nichia 219)
McGizmo Ti PD-S (Upgraded: XM-L2 Neutral)
McGizmo Ti PD S27 (Upgraded: XM-L2 Neutral)
Mac Ti Tri EDC (XP-G2 Neutral)
McGizmo Haiku (XP-G)
Mac EDC SST-50
Tain Flute (Lost!)
McGizmo Mule (Nichia 119)
Tain Nova Ti (XP-G2)
Muyshondt Titanium Nautilus MKII
McGizmo Sundrop XRU (XM-L)
Steve Ku Quantum DD Ti
Steve Ku Titanium 38 DD
SWM V10R Ti (XP-G)
Muyshondt Aeon HAIII
Muysondt Ti Aeon MKII
Muyshondt Ti Mako
Maratac AA Stainless x2
Lumapower Incendio V3U (XM-L)


----------



## dolphincry

McGizmo Haiku XPG
McGizmo 6V Makai XML

Mac Copper Tri-EDC Hi CRI
Mac Brass EDC SST50

Surefire M6
Surefire AZ2
Surefire A2 round body + Calipsoii UV ring
Surefire A2 Four Flats WH
Surefire Lego M2 head + C2L body + Z48 tailcap

Icon Rogue1
Nitecore EA4
Fenix TK35
Fourseven CR123
Nitecore Extreme
Fenix E05
Thrunite Ti
Inova X5


Gone
Surefire A2L Red
Surefire L1 Gen 6
Surefire 6PL
Surefire M3T
Surefire G3L
Surefire E1E-Black
Surefire E2E-GM
Malkoff MD2


----------



## Cereal_Killer

Im going to keep this list current, I'm a little past being able to fit it in my sig line. 

Surefires-
6Z [Pistol light]
C2 HA -broke the threaded section off the body tube and TIG welded it back on!
6P w/ cryos head
G2L [carbine mounted]
G2 [shotgun mounted]
6PX (only new surefire I've bought)

ZebraLight-
SC600W
SC52 [EDC]
SC51w
H51w
H30

L3 illumination-
Pink L10 219 w/ pink trit [wife's EDC]
orange L10 G2 w/ orange trit

Sunwayman-
V11R mirage [sits in box, shelf queen]

Solarforce-
L2N 

Nitecore
EA4 (v1)
EZ AA
D11

XENO-
E03 (red, Nichia 219) [will be wife's new EDC once I install trits]

Streamlight-
3x polytac led
TLR-1s
stinger

Maglight-
original solitare 
several old minimag 2xAA's with advertisements
2D w/ Malkoff 3C drop in (spacer to run 3C's)

Eagletac-
D25LC2 clicky
D25A NW clicky

Malkoff-
MD2
modded mag (listed above)

Fenix-
E21

Foursevens-
quark tactical QT2L-X (w/ AA battery tube)
quark pro QP2L-X burst mode 
Preon kit

Maratec-
Cu AA- sealed in foil pouch.

dereelight-
Javelin

A home built 100% custom-(made it when the G2 first came out) XP-G2, glass Optic, aluminum body, small red LED under switch boot, 1.6A, 3x10440's (I used a 3xAAA battery magazine). This things my pride and joy when it comes to machining but during testing after my 10th drop test of about 1 meter it started to exhibit some slight flashing so I keep this light on the shelf mostly to show off the metal work. I didn't know as much about electronics as I do now but Ive been working metal since I could walk.

Drop ins-
2x solarforce LC-XML (single mode, XM-L U2, 1.6A) [6Z & L2N]
Vihn XM-L T3
nailbender XP-G (single mode,XP-G R5, 1.6A) [G2L, carbine mount]
solarforce XP-G low voltage (single mode) [dereelight 2xAA host]
home made Nichia 219 (single mode, 1.4A, diffuser film) [G2, shotgun mount]


no longer own/sold/gifted away-
crelant 7G5CS
Streamlight Polytac HP (give away prise) 
Zebralight SC51
eagletac D25C
Solarforce L2T
nitecore SENS CR
nitecore EA2
nitecorr EA4w (v2)
foursevens P1
solarforce L2 (x5)
L3 illumination L10 (x3)
EA4w (v1)
EX10 Nichia 219


----------



## hakyru

tengc82 said:


> Wow!! Great collection!! Do you happen to have pics of your whole collection? I'm just curious about the floor area they must occupy. hahaha



I'm sorry but I realized just now of your post.
Sure, I'll post a picture of my modest collection and update the list, because now the little family has become more numerous 

My current list:

Surefire T1A Titan 
Surefire L1 Lumamax 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman x 2
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire E1E Executive Cool White - Veleno Designs Drop-in 
Surefire E1E Executive Neutral - Veleno Designs Drop-in 
Surefire E1B Head + Vital Gear FB1 BK Body 
Novatac EDC Ultimate 60
Novatac 120P olive old series
Novatac 120P gray old series
Novatac 120P bronze
Novatac 120P Nichia 219 Modded
Novatac 120E EDC 
Novatac 120T
Novatac 120M
Novatac SPL 120 
Novatac Storm XP-E R2 Modded 
Novatac Storm 
Novatac Storm Gold Limited
Novatac 120E Silver Limited
Novatac Storm PTW
Novatac Wichita 
Firefly III
HDS Systems RA 120 E
HDS Systems RA 140 C SSC P4 High Cri Modded
HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
HDS Systems RA 170 T
HDS Systems EDC-T1B-200 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-200
HDS ARC4+
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT 
HDS EDC Basic 42
ARC6 
ARC LS
ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2 
ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led x 2
BitZ Aluminum 
BitZ Titanium 
Muyshondt Aeon CR2
Muyshondt Aeon CR2 Neutral
Hyperion CE-R
Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
Lummi Raw AL 
Lummi Raw NS
Lummi Raw NS with tritium
Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
Lummi Wee SS
Lummi Wee NS 
Lummi Wee NS with tritium
Veleno Designs 38DD Titanium 
Veleno Designs 40DD stainless steel
Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel
Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel x 2
Veleno Designs Quantum D2 stainless steel XP-G2
Amilite Cuty XRE
Amilite Neo T3
Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic 
Jillite J2 Ti CR2
Jillite JCR2-LR 
4Sevens Quark MiniX 123 XML
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Cool White
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Neutral
4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
4Sevens Maelstrom X10 XM-L
4Sevens Preon 0 SS
4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical QTLC
LiteFlux LF3
LiteFlux LF4
LiteFlux LF3XT
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip warm
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2 
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2 
LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 x 2
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural x 2
Fenix LD01 R2
Fenix LD01 R5
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5 
Fenix LD10
Fenix TK11
Fenix PD20
Fenix PD20 Q5
Fenix P1D
Fenix E15
Fenix E01
Nitecore Extreme R2
Nitecore EX10 R2
Nitecore EX10 R2 with clip
Nitecore EX11 R5
Nitecore EZ AA
Nitecore EZ CR2 
Nitecore EZ CR2 x 2
Nitecore EZ 123
Nitecore SR3
Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo 
Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
Nitecore D11 R5 
Nitecore Defender Infinity R2 
Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5 
Nitecore Explorer EC1 XP-G R5
Nitecore Explorer EC2 XP-G R5 
Nitecore SENS Mini CR2 XP-G R5
Nitecore EA4 XML U2 CW 
Nitecore EC25 Cobra XM-L U2 CW
JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
JetBeam RRT-01 XM-L
JetBeam RRT-0 R2
JetBeam RRT-0 S2
JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
JetBeam PC10 XM-L T6
JetBeam DDC10 XP-G2
Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra SST-50 
Lumapower D-mini Digital 
Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
Led Lenser F1
Led Lenser P3 AFS P 
Led Lenser P5R 
Led Lenser M1 
Led Lenser P7
Led Lenser K2
Led Lenser K3
EagleTac T100C2
EagleTac P100C2
EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L2 CW 
EagleTac M3C4 Triplo Led Cree XM-L
EagleTac GX25A3 CW 
EagleTac D25C Mini XP-G S2
EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
EagleTac D25C Clicky XM-L U2
Eagletac D25C Clicky Titanium XP-G2 R5
ZebraLight H30-Q5
ZebraLight SC30
ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2 
ZebraLight SC52 AA XM-L 
Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
Tiablo E1A R5
Dereelight C2H
GloToob Lithium Green
Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC 
Akoray K-109 Cree Q5-WC 
Akoray K-103 Cree Q4-WC
ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
ITP C9R Q5 
ThruNite TiKey Titanium 
ThruNite TiKey Titanium x 2
ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6 x 2 
ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6 
ThruNite T10 XP-G R5 
ThruNite T20 XP-G R5
ThruNite T21 XM-L
ThruNite T21 XM-L x 2
ThruNite Ti XP-E 
ThruNite Ti XP-E x 2 
Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
Maglite Solitaire 
Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
Sunwayman V10R R5
Sunwayman M10R XM-L u2
Sunwayman M11R Sirius Titanium
Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2
Sunwayman V11R XM-L U2
Sunwayman V11R Mirage XM-L U3 
Sunwayman C10R Torpedo XM-L U2 
DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2
Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2 x 2
Klarus MiX6 AAA R5
Klarus XT1C 
Klarus RS16 XP-G2
Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
Insight Technology HX120 
ArmyTek Predator V2.0 R5 SMO
Reflex 1 Flashlight 
Olight S10 Baton 
Olight S10 Baton Polished Titanium
Niteye MSC10 XM-L U2 
Barbolight T160
LensLight Mini 123
Neofab Spartanian II
N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
DQG AA R5 
DQG III AAA R4 
Palight Z3 Mini R4 
Palight Z3 Mini R4 x 2 
Xtar WK21 XM-L T6
Ultrafire UF-T1 AAA SS

Any pics:









http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/hakyru/media/IMG_8151_zpsdf2f3113.jpg

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/hakyru/IMG_8151_zpsdf2f3113.jpg

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/hakyru/media/IMG_8199_zps5fe40d19.jpg

http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/hakyru/IMG_8199_zps5fe40d19.jpg


----------



## Ishango

hakyru said:


> Any pics:
> 
> <picture 1/>
> 
> <picture 2/>



Just WOW! That's an amazing collection! I like the pictures.


----------



## hakyru

Ishango said:


> Just WOW! That's an amazing collection! I like the pictures.



I am very glad that you like it


----------



## Vicktoria

Wow, really a big collection!

Mine:

Streamlight Stinger HP head
Streamlight PolyStinger
Surefire G2 
Surefire 6P
Novatac 120P
Thor 15M candlepower Cyclops
Fenix EO
Fenix LOD CE 
Fenix L0D Q4
TrustFire

Not a big, but i like them.


----------



## tallboybass

Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EA4
Olight S10
Foursevens ML-X Mini123
Convoy S3
Convoy S5
C8 w/XM-L2 U3
(I'm new to this game)


----------



## jamie.91

At this moment in time I have 

Surefire 6P with mods
Surefire 9P with mods
Surefire 3P Lego L60 + KX4 + Zero Rez 
Surefire 6P Lego SW02 + M2 
Nitecore D11 V2
Quark mini Ti
Quark Mini 123
Eagletac T20C
Eastward YJ
Sunwayman C20C
Solarforce L2P
Lumintop worm copper
Thrunite TN11
Fenix LD01
Sunwayman V11R Mirage 
Black Mag 2D with Seoul P6
Red Mag 2D ROP
Purple Mag 2D
Xeno E03
MG pocket rocket

Drop ins

Malkoff HCRI
EDC+ Tripple
A Lumens factory drop in
And 2 cheap Chinese ones


----------



## T45

Surefire 6P BK
Surefire 6P GM
Surefire 6P BK
Surefire E2L
Surefire 6P BK
Surefire M3
Surefire 9P BK
Surefire G2 BK
Surefire G2Z BK
Surefire Z2 BK
Sunwayman M20A
Sunwayman M30A
Sunwayman M20C
Sunwayman C10R
FourSevens Mini 123 XM-L
FourSevens Mini 123 XPG
FourSevens Preon 2
Maratac AA SS
Maratac AA AL
Icon Rogue I: SL
Icon Rogue II: BK 
Streamight Stylus Pro 
Energizer AA Tactical
Energizer AA 1 Watt LED 
Energizer AA 1 Watt LED 
Maglite 3D Silver
Maglite 3D Black
Maglite 3D Blue
Maglite 2D Bronze
Maglite 2D Maroon
Maglite 2C Black
Glo Tube A23 White
iTP A1 EOS SS 
iTP A1 EOS SS
Romisen RC-A4 X Q5
Malkoff M31L
Malkoff MD10
Malkoff M61LLL Warm
Malkoff M61LL
Eagletac D25A2 
Blackshadow Padme


----------



## lightcycle1

Fairly new as well but here goes

Armytek Predator Pro
Surefire C2 w/Malkoff M61 dropin
Malkoff MD2 hi-low,M61
Fenix PD32UE
Fenix LD22
Olight i3s
Sunwayman T20CS
Solarforce L2P, w/Vinhnguyen 3000k XML, SMO
Xeno E03
Nebo 9-LED + laser 3AAA weaponlight.
Zebralight H502d HiCRI
Black Diamond Spot
Rayovac Indestructable 2AA w/3M diffuser film
Vinhnguyen Modded 4sevens Quark 2AA XM-L2

Several cheapo Cree China specials

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hkenawy

Fenix PD 32
Fenix PD 22
Fenix LD 41
klaurus kt2c
Oight S10 Baton
Thrunite Ti
2 Terralux 220 
teralux 180
a few mini mags
1 4 cell maglite
nextorch mytorch 1aa
nextorch mytorch 2aa

in the mail
my first solarforce its a p1
2 spiks 68
a couple other chinese el cheapos


----------



## lightcycle1

hakyru said:


> I am very glad that you like it



I have saved that photo to show my SO that I'm really not such a bad boy afterall.

That:s fantastic...

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

Armytek Predator Pro 2.5 XPG2 (x2)
47 Penlight
47 QTA (x3)
47 AA2
47 QPA
Fenix Tk75
Zebralight SC600 MKII
Surefire C2
Surefire E2D Ultra
Surefire EB1T
Surefire E1B
Surefire 6P
Surefire LX2
Surefire T1A Titan
Surefire Minimus Vision
Surefire E1L
Surefire A2L
Surefire A2 Aviator (x2)
Surefire G2
HDS EDC Clicky (x2)
Nitecore SRT3
Nitecore SRT7



My absolute favorites right now are the Armytek, Surefire T1A, HDS Clicky, Nitecore SRT3, and mainly out of nostalgia the Surefire A2. The 47 lights are also some of my favorite AA-sized lights, but I think the SRT3 may have taken over top spot in terms of 14500/AA lights. It's bigger, but it has an amazing set of features and a great UI.


----------



## darkduude

I use to feel bad about spending so much on flashlights and batteries. Not now...will get my list together.


----------



## hughblong

Oh my! I just started my collection with a Fenix PD35. I think I have some catching up to do!



DimeRazorback said:


> I thought I should update my list :naughty:
> 
> 
> Surefire C2-CJ
> Surefire E2e-CJ
> Surefire PK KROMA
> Surefire LX2 x2
> Surefire M6 x2
> Surefire M4
> Surefire M2 STRIDER
> Surefire C2 bored 18mm
> Surefire D3 Defender
> Surefire D2 Defender
> Surefire Z2 HA-BK
> Surefire Z3 HA-BK
> Surefire U2 Ultra
> Surefire E2W Winelight
> Surefire E1W Winelight
> Surefire E2DL
> Surefire A2L-RD
> Surefire A2 Yellow-Green x3
> Surefire A2 Blue (four flats)
> Surefire KROMA-MILSPEC
> Surefire E1b-Silver
> Surefire L1
> Surefire L2
> Surefire 6PL w/Malkoff M60W
> Surefire 6PD bored 18mm w/Malkoff M30
> Surefire 6PDL w/Malkoff M60
> Surefire 6P-USA
> Surefire E2e SG teardrop
> Surefire E1e SG teardrop
> Surefire E1e Vintage
> Surefire E1e
> 
> McGizmo Haiku XP-G
> 
> Fenix TK11 R2
> Fenix E01
> 
> Quark 123T Neutral
> 
> Jetbeam M1X
> Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1
> 
> ICON Rogue 1
> 
> Maglite 4D
> Maglite 2AA (x2)
> Maglite 3C
> 
> 
> lovecpf


----------



## Chechen

Here's a quick list of the lights I have, Pictures will follow soon enough:

Surefire:

Mseries: 2,3cb,4 and 6. (the 2 and 3 I put SW01 caps on them). Also 2 M951 or 2 series weapon lights I have kinda *******ized together. 
A2 in Green
E1L
L1 Blue
Teardrop Bezel E2e
C2 centurion with KX4d head
Z3
G2z: 1 in O.D and 1 in Tan
Multiple 6p's as well as a 6pDefender (Some of the 6p's I have aftermarket C.B's on them)
G2 Nitrolon in O.d.
K2 Standard Kroma
X200A Weaponlight
E2D Defender
L5 Lumamax
HL1 Helmet Light in Blue
P2X Fury Defender


Blackhawk:

Blackhawk Gladius (1 in Black and 1 in Tan)
9v Falcatta

Pentagon:

X2 Xenon with GG&G Crenelated Bezel that is permanently stuck on there

Streamlight:

TL2 Led
M6X Long Gun Weaponlight
M3 Weaponlight
Stylus Pro LED

LEDwave:

T2000 Z6R weaponlight in Red

Maglight:

4D Cell (x2): 1 in the truck one on my dresser.

Gerber Lights:

(x2) Recon Map lights. One is a Recon and the other a Recon M. Not sure on the difference, they are the same light, but one of them says "Recon M"


----------



## BurkStar

Its really changed since the last time I posted in here...

Leef/Milkyspit Gotham #15 (upgraded to SST50)
Mr. Bulk CPF Lion Cub #36
NovaTac 120P
Veleno Quantum D2
SureFire M3LT-S


----------



## wedlpine

I think I am going to keep my list of lights here instead of in my signature line.

Armytek Predator v2.0
Blackhawk Legacy X6-P
Black Shadow Terminator
Coast G10
Coast G19
Coast G20
Convoy S2+ - Blue
Convoy S2+ - Red
CooYoo Quantum CR
CooYoo Quantum CY
CooYoo Quantum SS
CooYoo Quantum Ti
Courui D01
Crelant 7G5CS
Crelant 7G9 v1 - XM-L
Crelant 7G9 v2 - XM-L2
Crelant V11A
Crelant V31A
Defiant 300 Lumen
Defiant 500 Lumen
Defiant 650 Lumen
Defiant 1000 Lumen
Defiant ArmorMax 2AA
Defiant ArmorMax 3C
Defiant ArmorMax 3D
Defiant Super Thrower
EagleTac D25A Clicky
EagleTac D25Cvn Ti Clicky
EagleTac GX25A3
EagleTac M3C4, MC-E, with M25 Clicky Switch kit
EagleTac M3C4, Triple XR-E R2, with M25 Clicky Switch kit
EagleTac MX25L3vn
EagleTac MX25L4 Kit
EagleTac P100C2, XP-G S2, SMO reflector
EagleTac S200C2vn - XP-G2
EagleTac SX25A6
EagleTac T20C2 MkII, XP-G R5
EagleTac T100C2 MkII, XP-E, SMO
Eagle Eyes X6, XM-L2 - 2xCW & 2xNW & 1xWW
Fenix E05SS
Fenix E11
Fenix E41
Fenix E99 Ti
Fenix LD41
Fenix LD60
Fenix PD40
Fenix TK35 - XM-L
Fenix TK35UEvn - MT-G2
Fenix TK41 - XM-L
Fenix TK41 - XM-L2
Fenix TK45
Fenix TK50
Fenix TK61
Fenix TK70
Foursevens Maelstrom MMU-X
Foursevens Maelstrom S12
Foursevens Maelstrom S18
Foursevens Mini MLR2 - XP-G
Foursevens Preon P1
Foursevens Preon P2
Foursevens Preon Penlight
Gerber Option 50
iTP A1 EOS
iTP A2 EOS
iTP A3 EOS
iTP A4 EOS
Jetbeam BA10
Jetbeam PA40
Jetbeam PC10
Jetbeam RRT-15
Klarus RS1A
Klarus RS16
Klarus XT11 - XM-L
Klarus XT11 - XM-L2
Klarus XT2C - XM-L2
Klarus XT30
Maglite 2AA
Maglite 2AAA
Maglite 2D
Maglite 3D
Maglite 4D
Maglite Mag Charger
Maglite XL50
Maglite XL200
Manker A6 - BLF SE - 2x1A, 2x3D, 2x5A
Maratac aaa - Cu
Maratac aaa - SS
Nitecore EA11
Nitecore EA2
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore EA4w
Nitecore EA8
Nitecore EA8w
Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EC11
Nitecore EC2
Nitecore P25
Nitecore SENS AA
Nitecore SENS CR
Nitecore SENS Mini
Nitecore SRT-3
Nitecore SRT-7
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore TM26
Niteye EYE10vn TiC
Niteye EYE25
Niteye EYE30
Niteye EYE40
Niteye EYE40vn
Niteye TF25
Niteye TF40
Niteye TR20
Niwalker 750N1
Niwalker Vostro Mvn - Mt-G2
Niwalker Vostro Xvn - XM-L2
Olight i1 EOS SS
Olight i3s
Olight I6
Olight M10 - XM-L2
Olight M2Xvn
Olight M3X - XM-L2
Olight S10 - XM-L
Olight S10 - XM-L2
Olight S10 Ti - XM-L
Olight S10R
Olight S15
Olight S15 Ti
Olight S15R
Olight S20 - XM-L
Olight S20 - XM-L2
Olight S20R
Olight S30R
Olight S35
Olight S65
Olight S80
Olight SR50
Olight SR51
Olight SR51vn - XP-G2
Olight SR52vn - XM-L2
Olight SR92 - XM-L
Olight SR95 - SST-90
Olight SR95S UT - SBT-70
Olight SR96 - 3x MK-R
Ozark Trail 615 lumen model - XM-L
Ozark Trail 750 lumen model - XM-L
Pelican 3310PL
Rayovac Indestructible 1AAA
Rayovac Indestructible 3AAA
Rayovac Indestructible 2AA
Rayovac Indestructible 3AA
Rayovac Indestructible 6AA
Rayovac Indestructible 3C
Rayovac Indestructible 4C
Rayovac Indestructible 2D
Shadow JM26 - XM-L U2
Shadow JM35 - MT-G2
Shadow JM35 - XHP-50
Shadow SL3 - Triple XM-L U2
Shadow SL3 - Triple XM-L2
Sky Ray King
Solarforce S2200 - MT-G2
Stanley FatMaxvn
Sunwayman C20Cvn - XML2 PDTn
Sunwayman C21C
Sunwayman C22C
Sunwayman D20Avn
Sunwayman D40A NW
Sunwayman D40Avn PDTc
Sunwayman M60Cvn PDTn 
Sunwayman V60C
Supbeam K40vn
Surefire 6P
Surefire 8AX Commander
Surefire 8NX Commander
Surefire C2
Surefire G2
Surefire G2X
Surefire P2Xvn Fury - XM-L2 U3
Tain Ottavino v2
Tank007 TK701
Terralux Lightstar 80
Terralux Lightstar 300
Terralux Pro 1
Terralux TruColor
Thrunite Catapult V1 - XM-L, SMO reflector
Thrunite T10Svn
Thrunite T10Tvn - Nichia 219
Thrunite T10Tvn - XPL 5700K Polished
Thrunite Ti
Thrunite Tis
Thrunite TN12
Thrunite TN12 (2014) - XM-L2
Thrunite TN30
Thrunite TN31
Thrunite TN35vn
Xeno E03
Xeno E11 v7 Cube
Xeno F42
Xeno S3A
Xtar S1
Zebralight H31b - XP-E - Blue
Zebralight H31Fw - XP-G
Zebralight H51r - XP-E - Red
Zebralight SC30w - XP-E
Zebralight SC50w - XP-E
Zebralight SC31 - XP-G
Zebralight SC51Fw - XP-G
Zebralight SC52 - XM-L
Zebralight SC52w - XM-L2
Zebralight SC60 - XP-G
Zebralight SC600 MkII - XM-L
Zebralight SC600 MkII - XM-L2


----------



## Dark Slayer

Maglite
XL200 X2
XL50 X3
MiniMag pro+

Fenix
LD22
LD41
TK41
TK45
TK70
TK75 + 1 extender
RC40

Nitecore
EA4
EA8
EC25
TM15
TM26


----------



## Kulolo

- Peak AAA (2)
- Peak 1xCR123 7LED
- Inova X5 (2)
- Inova T4
- Inova X1 (2)
- Inova Microlight (red LED)
- Inova Microlight (white LED)
- CMG Infinity (several)
- CMG Sonic
- Nuwai Q-III (2)
- Dorcy 1AAA 1LED
- Dorcy 3AA 1LED
- Photons (several)
- Photon Proton


----------



## jamie.91

Currently

Surefire 6P
Surefire 9P
Surefire L60 Lego with KX4 head and zero Rez 
Surefire L60 smooth 3P style Lego
Surefire L60 with M2 head and SW02 tailcap
Nitecore D11 
Quark mini 123
Quark mini 123 Ti
Eagletac T20C
Eastward YJ
Sunwayman C20C
Solarforce L2P
Lumintop worm
Thrunite TN11
Fenix LD01
Sunwayman V11R Mirage 
Mag 2D x3 red,black,purple

Malkoff HCRI
EDC+ Tripple
Lumens factory P60


----------



## Dark Slayer

jred23 said:


> My list:Fenix tk75Nitecore EA4 PioneerThat's it.. lol .. I love my lights though.


Good choice of lights. Two of my favorites. The beam of my new EC25 seems almost the same as my EA4. Both have a nice just right flood/throw. I take one or the other as a back up to the TK75 when walking in the fields/woods. They are so cute I just want to pinch their cheeks.


----------



## Chechen

Just got my latest order in the mail today. 

I picked up a (As Listed): Surefire Z2X Combat light. Basically I got a Z2 Combat light. With a Battery extension that fits, Which was also included, B65 rechargeable battery with charge kit. Also had a Blue Lens Filter. The included lamp was a P61 lamp.

I frankly didnt expect to get the recharge portion of the package. I just thought it was an extra battery extension. Also thought the filter was red. There wasnt much of a description on the listing. Overall, I am very pleased with what I got and will post pics of it later.


Cheers!


----------



## JD20

Armytek Viking X
Fenix E01
Fenix LD01
Fenix PD32 (on way)
Nitecore MT1A
Nitecore EA4 XM-L2
Zebralight SC52


----------



## Wooperson

My collection started growing when I entered college... one Surefire per semester!






9P
A2 Aviator (white LEDs)
M3LT
T1A Titan

...and

Inova X5
Mini Mag
Fulton N47
$5 Radioshack 3aaa flashlight


----------



## gsbealsjr

Flashlights
Defiant Super Thrower
Led Lenser T7
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore EA8
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore TM26
Olight SR51 (Vinh Mod)
Olight T20
Olight S80
SupBeam K40 (Vinh Mod) 
Thrunite TN31
Trustfire Z6 (Vinh Mod - Ahorton aspheric)

Headlights
Led Lenser H7
Led Lenser H14
Led Lenser H14R


----------



## Monocrom

Wooperson said:


> My collection started growing when I entered college... one Surefire per semester!



An excellent idea! :welcome:


----------



## roberta

*My lights*

Good Day, 

I currently use the following LED torches/flashlights & headlamps:
- Ultrafire XML T6 5-Mode Zoom (cheap & disposable)
- Led Lenser T7
- Nitecore EA4 *<=* my favourite :thumbsup:
- Fenix HL10 Headlamp

And I would love to get a Nitecore TM26 & a Nitecore SRT7 (I can always dream).....

Thank You Very Much, :thanks:

Best Regards, :thumbsup:
Roberta :devil:


----------



## pydmontpyg

My lights are:

Surefire X300 x2
Surefire X300 Ultra
Surefire 6P (older model)
Surefire Nitrolon G2 x2
Insight HX120
Streamlight TLR-1 x2
Pentagon Light MX-3
Streamlight ProTac 1L

Holy Cow I didn't realize I had a light addiction!


----------



## pyro1son

Fenix LD20 
Klarus Mi X6 Ti 
Nitecore EA4 
Nitecore SENS AA (now in the hands of the other half) 
Zebralight H502d 
Eagtac D25C Ti (New EDC)
Silver 2D Maglite (Part way through Aspherical Mod)
Black 2D Maglite with 1200lumen DX drop in 
Blue 2D Maglite
Purple 2D Maglite
Red 2D Maglite with 3x3W Mod
Black 4D Maglite


ITS GROWING!!!!!


----------



## wjv

*Re: My Collection*



wjv said:


> iTP C8 with the "Tactical" Switch
> JetBeam BA20
> MagLite XL50
> Fenix PD32
> SunWayMan R01A x2
> Thrunite ti



WOW!

Its been less than a year since I initially posted this and since then I've acquired:

TerraLux LightStar-80
EagleTac D25A Clicky - XP-G2 R4 NW
Fenix E11 - CREE XP-E
Fenix LD10 - XP-G (R5)
iTP A2 EOS - Cree XP-E Q5
L3 Illumination	L10 - Cree 219 NW
Fenix PD22 - XP-G R5
FourSevens	Mini ML - XP-G2 (AE)	
Fenix PD32UE Cree XM-L T6 NW
Fenix TK15 - XP-G R5
Thrunite Ti2 x 3 (for wife & 2 daughters)

I'm pushing $500 in just one year


----------



## Moka

*Re: My Collection*

Time to Update My List Methinks... :huh:

• McGizmo Haiku Hi-CRI
• Al Pineapple, Aleph TC, and SF Z44; All Cerakoted; Brass E2C, and Brass Bezel Ring Hosting Malkoff M30
• McGizmo Lunasol 20
• DGD Iris Ti "Prototipo" XP-G (Neutral)
• McGizmo Sundrop XR-U 
• Aleph 19 Erin Ti Host, LZ Aspheric Lens, Cree X-RE R2 GD700 LE
• Ra Clicky 140Cn
• Muyshondt Nautilus HA-Black
• Muyshondt Aeon HA-Black
• Milky L1 Four Flats 
• Milky Candle MC2 
• Custom HA-BK Z2, Malkoff M60L 
• 3D Maglite with Malkoff Dropin
• MiniMag 
• Malkoff MD3 Wildcat (Original, 4x XR-E w/ Optics, apprx 550Lm)
• Malkoff MD3 Hound Dog (Original, XP-G, apprx 325Lm)
• 4Sevens Preon 1 Titanium 
• Surefire E1B 
• 4Sevens Quark 123 (XP-G)
• Rainbow Killer AAA 
• Ra Twisty, 18650 Body, modded with Nichia 083B Hi-CRI Led
• Inova X5 (UV) and RED
• Inova XO (x 2) 
• Arc-AAA 
• Glo-ToobFX Blue
• Glo-Toob Lithium Red 
• Muyshondt Mako
• Aleph Mule Head, Hi-CRI hand made LE, CR2 body, and SF E1B Tailcap
• JetBeam RRT-O Raptor


----------



## grayhighh

*Re: My Collection*

Moka, what a classic collection ! Nice !


----------



## Silgt

*Re: My Collection*

My lights -- too messy to list right now but this is what I hoped and working towards to have once I consolidated my collection

Tain Ti Flute
Tain DA Flute
Tain Ti 18500 Zenith
Tain DA 18500 Zenith
Tain Hyperlux (3pc body w/combat grip)
Lux-RC FL33 v2.5 w/2x 18350 tube
Lux-RC FL33 v3 w/18500 tube
Cool Fall Tri-V2 SWGG
Cool Fall SPY007 SWGG *(don't have this as yet but hoping to get one soon)
SWM V10R Ti w/14500 tube + e-switch
a couple of Surefire G2/6P/C2 for various duties around the house
...plus of course a small collection of my Surefire rare lights

I will be a contented and happy man with just these...I guess?


----------



## Moka

*Re: My Collection*



grayhighh said:


> Moka, what a classic collection ! Nice !



Cheers, has taken me a while to there... Coming back to here after a while though; think I may need to expand it with some newer gear =)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

*Re: My Collection*

I'm a newby, and hope I am not violating any rules(please let me know, as I am still learning BBS etiquette). Here is my list, after I was bitten by a mosquito that had Flashaholicasm nevousa just over two years ago....

*Coast Led Lenser*


1 White/Red 5/1 LED Silver
2 P7-Black
1 T7-Black
1 T7-Silver
2 6 LED Black
1 LED Pen
1 LED Pen with Flex Extension
1 H7 Headlamp


*Surefire*


1 Commander 8NX Rechargeable/Black
1 6R Rechargeable/Black
1 Custom Built 3P with Tactical Impact Device Head/Black
1 6P/TID Head/Tail cap Strike Bezel/Black
1 6P/Incandescent and LED heads/Strike Bezel/Gunmetal
1 6P Incandescent and LED heads, Strike Bezel/Black
1 9P with KX4 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
1 G2 with KX3 head, Custom Tail cap: Hi/Low/Strobe/Black
1 G2 Standard Tactical Tail cap/Yellow
1 G2 with KX3 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
1 G3 with KX3 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
1 A2 Aviator/Incandescent bulb with three white LED/Black
1 E2L Outdoorsman/Hi-Low LED/Hard Anodized
1 E2D LED Defender/Hi-Low LED/Head and Tail cap both strike bezels/Black
1 E2D Executive Defender/Incandescent/Head and Tail cap both strike bezels/Black/converted to E2E
1 E2E Executive Elite with KX2 LED head/Hi-Low/Hard Anodized
1 E2E Executive Elite with Incandescent and Lumens Factory LED head Conversion/Satin Grey
1 E2E Executive Elite/Incandescent/Hard Anodized
1 E1E Executive Elite with KL1 head/Hard Anodized
1 E1E Executive Elite Incandescent/Lumens Factory Bulb/RCR123A/Hard Anodized
1 E1E Executive Elite Incandescent/Hard Anodized
1 E1B Back up/LED/Hi-Low/Black
1 E1B Back up/LED/Hi-Low/Silver


*Solarforce*

1 L2 Unmarked/takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Silver
1 L2 “Solarforce” takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Silver
1 L2 “Solarforce” takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Black


*Mini/Misc

*
Quark Mini ML
Fenix E15
Jetbeam BC10
Olight Maverick 10
Olight S-20 Baton (2013 upgrade)


----------



## hkenawy

*Re: My Collection*

wow dude newby did you say ?


Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I'm a newby, and hope I am not violating any rules(please let me know, as I am still learning BBS etiquette). Here is my list, after I was bitten by a mosquito that had Flashaholicasm nevousa just over two years ago....
> 
> *Coast Led Lenser*
> 
> 
> 1 White/Red 5/1 LED Silver
> 2 P7-Black
> 1 T7-Black
> 1 T7-Silver
> 2 6 LED Black
> 1 LED Pen
> 1 LED Pen with Flex Extension
> 1 H7 Headlamp
> 
> 
> *Surefire*
> 
> 
> 1 Commander 8NX Rechargeable/Black
> 1 6R Rechargeable/Black
> 1 Custom Built 3P with Tactical Impact Device Head/Black
> 1 6P/TID Head/Tail cap Strike Bezel/Black
> 1 6P/Incandescent and LED heads/Strike Bezel/Gunmetal
> 1 6P Incandescent and LED heads, Strike Bezel/Black
> 1 9P with KX4 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
> 1 G2 with KX3 head, Custom Tail cap: Hi/Low/Strobe/Black
> 1 G2 Standard Tactical Tail cap/Yellow
> 1 G2 with KX3 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
> 1 G3 with KX3 head, Standard Tactical Tail cap/Black
> 1 A2 Aviator/Incandescent bulb with three white LED/Black
> 1 E2L Outdoorsman/Hi-Low LED/Hard Anodized
> 1 E2D LED Defender/Hi-Low LED/Head and Tail cap both strike bezels/Black
> 1 E2D Executive Defender/Incandescent/Head and Tail cap both strike bezels/Black/converted to E2E
> 1 E2E Executive Elite with KX2 LED head/Hi-Low/Hard Anodized
> 1 E2E Executive Elite with Incandescent and Lumens Factory LED head Conversion/Satin Grey
> 1 E2E Executive Elite/Incandescent/Hard Anodized
> 1 E1E Executive Elite with KL1 head/Hard Anodized
> 1 E1E Executive Elite Incandescent/Lumens Factory Bulb/RCR123A/Hard Anodized
> 1 E1E Executive Elite Incandescent/Hard Anodized
> 1 E1B Back up/LED/Hi-Low/Black
> 1 E1B Back up/LED/Hi-Low/Silver
> 
> 
> *Solarforce*
> 
> 1 L2 Unmarked/takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Silver
> 1 L2 “Solarforce” takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Silver
> 1 L2 “Solarforce” takes 1 18650 or 2 CR123 Batteries/Black
> 
> 
> *Mini/Misc
> 
> *
> Quark Mini ML
> Fenix E15
> Jetbeam BC10
> Olight Maverick 10
> Olight S-20 Baton (2013 upgrade)


----------



## SmokeSerpent

SureFire E1B
SureFire 9P with Malkoff drop in
SureFire Fury Tactical 
SureFire E2DL
SureFire E2D with Veleno Drop in (3 mode)
SureFire E2D with Veleno Drop in (2 mode)
SureFire X300
SureFire X400
Laser Products Remington 870 foregrip (Incandescent, but I converted it into an LED by replacing it with a SolarForce assembly, pics to follow)
Solar Force I converted into a 4 cell light
Fenix LD20
Fenix P3D
Fenix PD30
Fenix TK75
Fenix E11
NiteCore TM 26
Olight Baton
Torch Lab triple with dual 18650 body


I have mostly productions lights, but I plan on thinning the herd to make room (and raise funds) for some awesome customs I've been drooling over here!


----------



## jalal20

2 lights
spy 007 xml2
Firefoxes ff4 :devil:


----------



## autogiro

Below is a list of models I have so far. Note that multiples exist of many of the models listed. LED color options not included.
Surefire

A Series
A2-BK 4flats
A2-HA 4flats
A2-HA-Round
A2L

C Series
C2-CJ
C2 Crosshair
C2 HA / BK (3 / 4 flats)
C3 HA / BK (3 / 4 flats)

D Series
D2
D2 Crosshair
D3
D3 Crosshair

E Series
E1 HA / BK /GM
E1E HA / BK
E1e HA / BK
E1-W
E1B BK / SL
EB1 SL
E2-W
E2-BK
E2E-GM
E2-HA / BK / SG
E2e-CJ
E2e-SG
E2D LED / Incan

G Series
G2
G2 FYD
G3
G3 FYD

L Series
L1 BK 4sides
L1 4sides
L2 4flats
L2
LX2
L4
L5 (KL5 / KL5A)
L6
L7-HA / BK

M Series
M1
M2 Crosshair
M2
M3
M3 Crosshair
M3T
M4
M6
M6 Crosshair

P Series
3P-BK / RD / GN
6P round BK /OD / SG
6P-PH
6P-USA
9P round
9P
12PM

Rechargeable
6R
6RT
9AN
9ANT
9N
9NT
8AX
8X
8XT
10X
R1 Lawman

U Series
U2 2flats
Kroma

X Series
X200B
X300

Z Series
Z2-BK
6Z
7Z
9Z
12ZM

Miscellaneous
Titan Ti (prototype)
Titan Ti
T1A Titan


----------



## Kauto

Arc AAA
Titaner ET20
DQG Tiny III Titanium
Fenix E01
ITP A3 EOS Titanium
Surefire A2 Led Aviator
Surefire E1E with custom Hi-Cri Veleno Dropin Led
Malkoff MDC HA

Wow.... my collection seems extremely small compared to some others here...


----------



## FortyCaliber

*Fenix
*TK40

*Inova
*Microlights in Red, Green, Blue, White

*Insight
*M3-LED

*LED Lenser
*P4

*Maglites
*1AAA
2AAA
2AA
2C
2D
3D
4D

*Malkoff* 
MDC 1AA
MDC RCR123
MD1 M31L w/ High-Low Ring & FourSevens PK Clip
MD2 M361-LMH
MD2 Camo
MD3 M31 w/ High-Low Ring 2 AA & FourSevens PK Clip 

*Novatac
*120T
120SPL

*Oveready
*Moddoolar Nichia 219 V4.0 LMH BLK head with two setups
-Shorty (TL20 Brass / DB ZRS TC) 
-Pocket Clicky (TL35 / Triad)

*Prometheus 
*Beta QR-v2 Copper

*Surefire
*A2 incan
C2-HA NIP
C2-HA user bored, M361, Xeno RG03, Cryos Standoff Slim Tailcap, McClicky
C3-BK
C3-HA
E1B EDC user with OR copper shroud 
E1B/EB2 bodies with E2D head & Tana drop in
E1e BK
E1e HA w/ incan, KL1, and Oveready Triple Copper V5 heads
E1L w/ KX1 (two)
E2DL-BK
E2E BK
E2e HA 
E2E HA NIP
E2L AA w/ KX1B (two)
E2 Outdoorsman
G2 with P60L
G3
HL-1-C-TN
P101
3P
6P Original Round P60
6P (three) P60L, KX3, M61
6P user bored, Z59, M361-LMH Prometheus Clip
6P Oveready Z59, M61LLL HCRI
9P NIP
9P M31
9P user bored, A19, Z49, Oveready Torchlab V4.0 Triple XPG HML, Xeno ST03, dsche Creosun stainless SH-g lanyard-n-grip ring
12B Hurricane Light


Vinh XM-L2

I need to step up my game!


----------



## AbbyY

- Fenix PD35 (XM-L2 U2)
- Fenix RC40 (4xXM-L U2)
- Nitecore P16 (XM-L2 T6)
- Nitecore SRT7 (XM-L2 T6)
- Armytek Predator Pro (XP-G2 R5)
- Armytek Barracuda (XM-L2 U2)
- Niwalker Vostro BK-FA-02 (MT-G2 PO)
- Olight SR96 Intimidator (3xMK-R)


----------



## cpfdemigod

hakyru said:


> I'm sorry but I realized just now of your post.
> Sure, I'll post a picture of my modest collection and update the list, because now the little family has become more numerous
> 
> My current list:
> 
> Surefire T1A Titan
> Surefire L1 Lumamax
> Surefire E1L Outdoorsman
> Surefire E1L Outdoorsman x 2
> Surefire E1B Backup
> Surefire E1E Executive Cool White - Veleno Designs Drop-in
> Surefire E1E Executive Neutral - Veleno Designs Drop-in
> Surefire E1B Head + Vital Gear FB1 BK Body
> Novatac EDC Ultimate 60
> Novatac 120P olive old series
> Novatac 120P gray old series
> Novatac 120P bronze
> Novatac 120P Nichia 219 Modded
> Novatac 120E EDC
> Novatac 120T
> Novatac 120M
> Novatac SPL 120
> Novatac Storm XP-E R2 Modded
> Novatac Storm
> Novatac Storm Gold Limited
> Novatac 120E Silver Limited
> Novatac Storm PTW
> Novatac Wichita
> Firefly III
> HDS Systems RA 120 E
> HDS Systems RA 140 C SSC P4 High Cri Modded
> HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
> HDS Systems RA 170 T
> HDS Systems EDC-T1B-200
> HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
> HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-200
> HDS ARC4+
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT
> HDS EDC Basic 42
> ARC6
> ARC LS
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led x 2
> BitZ Aluminum
> BitZ Titanium
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2 Neutral
> Hyperion CE-R
> Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
> Lummi Raw AL
> Lummi Raw NS
> Lummi Raw NS with tritium
> Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
> Lummi Wee SS
> Lummi Wee NS
> Lummi Wee NS with tritium
> Veleno Designs 38DD Titanium
> Veleno Designs 40DD stainless steel
> Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel
> Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel x 2
> Veleno Designs Quantum D2 stainless steel XP-G2
> Amilite Cuty XRE
> Amilite Neo T3
> Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
> Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic
> Jillite J2 Ti CR2
> Jillite JCR2-LR
> 4Sevens Quark MiniX 123 XML
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Cool White
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Neutral
> 4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
> 4Sevens Maelstrom X10 XM-L
> 4Sevens Preon 0 SS
> 4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical QTLC
> LiteFlux LF3
> LiteFlux LF4
> LiteFlux LF3XT
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip warm
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
> LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 x 2
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural x 2
> Fenix LD01 R2
> Fenix LD01 R5
> Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5
> Fenix LD10
> Fenix TK11
> Fenix PD20
> Fenix PD20 Q5
> Fenix P1D
> Fenix E15
> Fenix E01
> Nitecore Extreme R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2 with clip
> Nitecore EX11 R5
> Nitecore EZ AA
> Nitecore EZ CR2
> Nitecore EZ CR2 x 2
> Nitecore EZ 123
> Nitecore SR3
> Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
> Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo
> Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
> Nitecore D11 R5
> Nitecore Defender Infinity R2
> Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5
> Nitecore Explorer EC1 XP-G R5
> Nitecore Explorer EC2 XP-G R5
> Nitecore SENS Mini CR2 XP-G R5
> Nitecore EA4 XML U2 CW
> Nitecore EC25 Cobra XM-L U2 CW
> JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
> JetBeam RRT-01 XM-L
> JetBeam RRT-0 R2
> JetBeam RRT-0 S2
> JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
> JetBeam PC10 XM-L T6
> JetBeam DDC10 XP-G2
> Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
> Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra SST-50
> Lumapower D-mini Digital
> Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
> Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
> Led Lenser F1
> Led Lenser P3 AFS P
> Led Lenser P5R
> Led Lenser M1
> Led Lenser P7
> Led Lenser K2
> Led Lenser K3
> EagleTac T100C2
> EagleTac P100C2
> EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L2 CW
> EagleTac M3C4 Triplo Led Cree XM-L
> EagleTac GX25A3 CW
> EagleTac D25C Mini XP-G S2
> EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
> EagleTac D25C Clicky XM-L U2
> Eagletac D25C Clicky Titanium XP-G2 R5
> ZebraLight H30-Q5
> ZebraLight SC30
> ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2
> ZebraLight SC52 AA XM-L
> Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
> Tiablo E1A R5
> Dereelight C2H
> GloToob Lithium Green
> Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-109 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-103 Cree Q4-WC
> ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
> ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
> ITP C9R Q5
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium x 2
> ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
> ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6 x 2
> ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6
> ThruNite T10 XP-G R5
> ThruNite T20 XP-G R5
> ThruNite T21 XM-L
> ThruNite T21 XM-L x 2
> ThruNite Ti XP-E
> ThruNite Ti XP-E x 2
> Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
> Maglite Solitaire
> Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
> Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
> Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
> Sunwayman V10R R5
> Sunwayman M10R XM-L u2
> Sunwayman M11R Sirius Titanium
> Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2
> Sunwayman V11R XM-L U2
> Sunwayman V11R Mirage XM-L U3
> Sunwayman C10R Torpedo XM-L U2
> DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
> Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2
> Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2 x 2
> Klarus MiX6 AAA R5
> Klarus XT1C
> Klarus RS16 XP-G2
> Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
> Insight Technology HX120
> ArmyTek Predator V2.0 R5 SMO
> Reflex 1 Flashlight
> Olight S10 Baton
> Olight S10 Baton Polished Titanium
> Niteye MSC10 XM-L U2
> Barbolight T160
> LensLight Mini 123
> Neofab Spartanian II
> N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
> N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
> DQG AA R5
> DQG III AAA R4
> Palight Z3 Mini R4
> Palight Z3 Mini R4 x 2
> Xtar WK21 XM-L T6
> Ultrafire UF-T1 AAA SS
> 
> Any pics:



Don't mean to be late to the party, but how much would you estimate your collection cost you total?

Also, next time my wife says anything about me and my little flashlight collection of 7 lights, I'm going to just show her your pictures and tell her it could be worse, lol!!!


----------



## jonwkng

(Work in Progress) My humble little collection:- [APOLOGIES, FORMATTING A LITTLE WONKY]

*CUSTOMS/MODDED*

*Brad Miller (wedge340)*
‣Unshade (Nichia HCRI 92 4500K)

*Charles Chan (download)*
‣Pocket Rocket (XM-L2 T5-2B)

*Cool Fall*
‣Spy Tri-V3 (Stone-Washed, Gunner's Grip, Vault Cap, Vegas Knob) - #06 92
‣Spy Tri-V2 (Stone-Washed, Gunner's Grip) - #07 46
‣Spy 007 XM-L2 (Titanium Nitride Coated) - #02 32 *[PICTURE HERE]*
*[Spy Tri-V2 Portraiture shot HERE]*
*[Spy Tri-V2 Portraiture close-up HERE]*

*Curtis Bryant (sunny_nites)*
‣G4 Micro-ATL - Aluminium (3x Cree 5mm, neutral)
‣G4 Micro-ATL - Polished, Brushed Brass (2x Nichia 5mm, HCRI warm, x1 Cree 5mm, neutral )
‣G4 Micro-ATL - Polished, Brushed copper (3x Nichia 5mm, HCRI warm)

*Dan Slone (schizeckinosy)*
‣The Copperhead (Nichia 219) *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣The Copperhead (XM-L2)
*[Copperhead Family PICTURE HERE]*

*Elektro Lumens*
‣Ultimate Searchlight 

*Fraz Labs*
‣Non-battery-crush QTC 26650 flashlight aka _Frazlite_ (XM-L2 Neutral)

*Fred Pilon (PhotonFanatic)*
‣Double-Grooved Titanium Light - Bare Titanium
‣Double-Grooved Titanium Light - DLC Coated

*Hanko Machine Works*
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Zirconium)
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Timascus)
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Damascus)
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Titanium, stone-washed)
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Copper Tellurium)
‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Mokume Gane) 
‣'67'- Zirconium Twisted Trident
‣'67'- Timascus Twisted Trident
‣Titanium Twisted Trident, Military Finish
‣Project Tuxedo (Commissioned)
‣Project Dragon & Phoenix (Work-in-Progress, Pending)
*[Zirconium & Timascus 3D EX 11.2 GG PICTURE HERE]*
*[3D EX 11.2 GG Family PICTURE HERE]*

*HDS Systems*
‣Custom EDC Executive (Description: exec, neutral 170 lm, sapphire, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn, svr d clip)
‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, neutral 170 lm, sapphire, orange bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, Hyper-Red (Osram GDP 660nm), UC glass, crimson red bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, 4000K XP-L, UC glass, NRA blue bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, FB 700mW w/ orange glasses, sapphire, purple bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)

*Jay Robertson (jayrob)*
‣MT-G2 MagLite with voltage monitor

*Jeff Sapp (okluma)*
‣Brass TinyDC
‣Copper TinyDC
‣Aluminium TinyDC

*Lux-RC*
‣FL33 (XP-G2 Triple 5000K, TIR - Narrow, Clear, Button - Full ceramic, 18350 body)
‣FL33 (Nichia 219B Triple 4500K, TIR - Wide, Frosted, Button - Neprhite, 18650 Body)

*MatchBox Instruments*
‣HF Ti (Nichia 219)
‣HF-R (XM-L U3) - Anodized Al (Black)
‣HF-R (XP-L V6 - 4750K) - Cu UTT
‣HF-R (Nichia 219) - Ti UTT
‣HF-R (XM-L T6) - Ti UTT (Custom Anodized)
‣HF-R (XM-L2 T6) - Ti STT with Momentary Switch Kit
‣HF-R (XM-L2 T6) - Ti STT with Shorty Head
‣Zoomhead (XP-G2 R5) - Anodized Al (Black)
‣Zoomhead (XT-E) - Ti (Custom Anodized)
‣Prototype ???? (Under wraps)
*[HF-R Zoomhead Family PICTURE HERE]*

*Malkoff Devices*
‣V5 Wildcat Warm HCRI (3000K MT-G2) with MD4 body
‣Hounddog Neutral (5000K XM-L2 T6) with MD4 body

*Matthew Smith (vestureofblood)*
‣_Arc of Josiah_

*McGizmo*
‣Sapphire GS (Nichia 5mm GS)

*Michael Fournier (calypsoii)*
‣Lamplighter - Brass, 3-window (SMD, 610nm orange)
‣Lamplighter - Copper, 3-window (SMD, 610nm orange)

*Muyshondt*
‣Mako MkII (High Output)
‣Spinner AA
‣Nautilus MkII Ultralight (Pending)
‣Aeon MkIII, Titanium
‣Aeon MkIII, Titanium, Bead-Blasted
‣Aeon MkIII, Timascus
‣Aeon MkIII, Mokume Gane
‣Maus Prototype, Titanium


*OMG Lumens/One Stop Throw Shop*
‣Deft-X - 1007Kcd *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣REV Captor
‣Deft-edc-X
‣REV Victor Enthusiast

*Oveready*
‣Moddoolar Pocket Twisty - Hand Polished Brass - Triple H3 LMH (XP-G2 Neutral) *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Moddoolar Oblivion Twisty - Triple H3 HML (XP-G2 Warm)
‣Malkoff MD2 Host (Custom Ceramic - Glow White) with Malkoff M61 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣"*Ice*" -SureFire C2 (Bored Custom Hard Anodized - Ice Blue) Host with Triple H3 LMH (XP-E2 Cool) Drop-in
‣"*Fire*" -SureFire C2 (Bored Custom Hard Anodized - Fire Red) Host with Triple H3 LMH (Nichia 219) Drop-in (Pending)
‣ElZetta 2 Cell (Custom Bored) Host with Malkoff M60 (XR-E Cool) Drop-in
‣Torchlab P60 ZRS Host
‣Blueberry Swirl Custom 18350 Acrylic Host with Malkoff M61NLLLL Drop-in
‣Flourescent Green Custom 18350 Acrylic Host with Malkoff M61NLLLL Drop-in 
‣Custom Triple Copper Surefire E2e (XP-L)
*[Ice & ElZetta Hosts PICTURE HERE]*

*Panos Matragkas (Baroutologos)*
‣The "*Valia Calda*" (Lantern) *[PICTURE HERE]*

*Prometheus Lights*
‣Alpha Blue Label - Stone-Washed (MC-E 4500K) - #251
‣Alpha Blue Label - Custom Cerakoted NRA Blue (Nichia 219) - #271 *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Alpha Blue Label - Blasted & Polished with 23 tritium slots (XM-L 4500K) - #301
‣Alpha Ready-Made - Modified (MT-G2 4000K) - #0540
‣Alpha Ready-Made - Modified (XHP70) - #
‣Beta-QR - EN
*[Alpha Blue Labels Family PICTURE HERE]*

*Tain*
‣Zenith Ti 18500(XP-G2 R5-3C)
‣Zenith Damascus 16340(XM-L2 T6-4C) *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Ottavino Ti 10280 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
‣Ottavino Ti V2 AAA (XP-G2 R5-4U)
‣Ottavino Damascus 10280 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
‣Ottavino Ti V3 AAA (Nichia 219)
‣Ottavino Damascus V3 AAA (Nichia 219)
‣Nova Ti 16340 (XM-L2 T6-4C)
‣Nova TixDa 16340 (XM-L2 T6-4C)
‣Ti T45C (XM-L2 U2-5C)
‣Thud TixMokume 16340 ()
‣Corona Ti 18650 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
‣Aura Ti AA (Nichia 219)
*[Nova Family PICTURE HERE]*
*[Tain Family PICTURE HERE]*

*TnC Products*
‣Copper PR-AR Light (XM-L2)
‣Titanium Ultra-Lux Pr-26650 SST-90 Light (V1 Dragon Body) *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Brass Ultra-Lux Pr-26650 SST-90 Light (V1 Dragon Body) 
‣RFL500 26650 Light (Triple XP-G2)
‣Triple XP-G2 with Reflex Programmable Tail Cap (Recessed Switch) *{Thanks Chris for the free light!!!}*
‣Micro-Lux Turbo Titanium Light (XM-L2)
‣Micro-Lux Turbo Copper Light (XM-L2)
‣Micro-Lux Turbo Brass Light (XM-L2)
‣Micro-Lux Turbo Electroless Nickel-plated Aluminium Light (XM-L2)
‣Nano-Lux 10280 Brass Light
‣Nano-Lux 10280 Copper Light
‣Extreme Micro Turbo (XP-L)
‣Ultra-Lux Acrylic C Light (XP-G2)
‣18650 Dragon Host, Titanium with PR-P60 Drop-in (XP-G2)
‣18650 Dragon Host, Copper with PR-P60 Drop-in (XP-G2)
*[Dragon Family PICTURE HERE]*

*Vinhnguyen*
*Fiat Lux*
‣RRT01 2/3
‣V11R 1/3
‣TK51Vn 3/4
‣TK75Vn Killer Throw
‣FatMaxVn
‣X10Vn PDT
‣MM15Vn
‣TK61Vn PDTc
‣Eye10Vn
‣S6330Vn
‣M25C2Vn Killer Throw
‣RC40VnT
‣X10Vn 12x XP-L Mule
‣Sky Lumen SL1 (Single mode)
‣TN36Vn NW
‣MM18Vn
‣L15Vn 7x XP-L (5700K) Mule
‣MX25L3Cvn/6XPvn Kit
‣M2500 Drop-in

*V54*
‣AtomVn
‣E05SSVn
‣K40Vn
‣MVn
‣X60MVn
‣XSearcherVn
‣Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn
‣HL10Vn *{Thanks Vinh for the free light!!!}*
‣S10Vn *{Thanks Vinh for the free light!!!}*
‣Z1Vn (MT-G2)
‣TubeVn
‣StriveVn (4x Nichia 219B)
‣CigVn IMR (Nichia 219B)
‣Z1Vn (XHP50)
‣TISVn IMR (XP-L 5700K)
‣TK75Vn77 (7x XHP70 CW)
‣Z1Vn (SBT70)
‣CQVn Drop-in (4x XP-L 5700K)
‣CQVn Drop-in (4x XP-G2 5000K) in a Surefire C2 Host (Cerakoted Safety Orange) 




*Odds 'n Ends*
‣Fivemega's E series single 26670 body - Black and Malkoff VME head with Malkoff M61LLL HCRI2 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Fivemega's Cooly 26650 D26 (P60) Host - HA Matte Black with Malkoff M361 Drop-in
‣Fivemega's Ultra Cool Copper Complete Host (Ver2 body) with Malkoff M61W Drop-in
‣*"Mr Ettin"* -Fivemega's Double-headed 18650+18350 SureFire E Body, x2 SureFire E to C adaptors, x2 Cryos M2 Cooling Bezels with Malkoff M61N & M61WLL Drop-ins
‣*"Ettin Jr"* -Fivemega's Double-headed 18650+18350 SureFire E Body, x2 VME Heads with Malkoff M61 & M61LL Drop-ins
‣MagLite MagCharger with Malkoff Drop-in (XM-L2)
‣MagLite 2D (Blue) with Malkoff Drop-in (XP-G2)
‣MagLite 3D (Camo) with Malkoff Drop-in (XM-L2)
‣*"The Black Rocket"* -MagLite 6D (Black) with Malkoff Drop-in (XP-G2), Talon crenellated bezel, Xcape tail-cap
‣MagLite 6D (Black) with FiveMega's 180mm MagLite Extension (+3D) with FiveMega's 3x XM-L Drop-in
‣*"Quarterstaff of Illumination"* MagLite 6D (Black) with 3x FiveMega's 180mm MagLite Extension (+9D) with 3x XM-L Drop-in
‣Streamlight SL20X with Malkoff MD20X Drop-in (XM-L2)
‣*"Fine&Dandy"* -Oveready Smoothie bezel, Cryos AlCF 6P body, Surefire Z41 Tailcap with Oveready Tailstanding clip shroud with Malkoff M61HCRI2 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Solarforce L2P Host with Malkoff M361N Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣Solarforce Gladiator Host with Custom Vinh XM-L2 P60 Drop-in
‣SureFire Fury P2X Defender with Fivemega's Type B 18650 body
‣SureFire G2 Nitrolon (Yellow) with Malkoff M61NL Drop-in
*[Assorted hosts Family PICTURE HERE]*

*Whimsical... Or Utter Lunacy?*
‣*"The Black Box Build"*
-Housing - Black Anodized Alumium heat-sinked enclosure housing (285xmm105mmx60.5mm)
-Cooling subsystem - ThermalTake Water 3.0 Extreme (Radiator footprint 270mmx120mm, Weight 1071g)
-Power -??? 12V based for Water-Cooling subsystem (12V 175mA for Pump, 12V 0.3A x2 for Fans)
-Driver for LED - ???Powerline constant current power supply - 2800mA, 30V
-Emitter - 7x XM-L2 (35mm Diameter) - 700-3000mA, 19.95-26V, 2100 -7280 emitter Lm
-Optics - Mule


*STOCK*

*4Sevens*
‣Mini MLR2 (XP-G2)
‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Blue (XM-L2)
‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Brass (XM-L2)

*ASP*
‣Sapphire USB

*Coleman*
‣CPX6 Millenia (Lantern)
‣MicroPacker

*CooYoo*
‣Quantum Ti (XP-G2)
‣Quantum TiB (XP-G2)
‣Quantum TiS (XP-G2)
‣Quantum CR (XP-G2)
‣Quantum CY(XP-G2)

*DQG*
‣Spy 10180 (XP-G2 R5 4C)

*EagleTac*
‣D25LC2 Color

*Fenix*
‣SD10 (XM-L2 T6)
‣LD50 (XM-L2 U2)
‣TK76

*FourSevens*
‣Bolt Action Light (XM-L2)
‣Bolt Mini (XP-L)
‣Preon P1, Copper (XP-L)
‣Preon P2, Blue (XP-L)
‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Blue (XM-L2)
‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Brass (XM-L2)
‣Quark Smart QSL (XM-L2)
‣Navi Smart
‣PK Paladin, Titanium (XM-L2)
‣PK Paladin, Blue PVD (XM-L2)

*First-Light*
‣Torq

*Jetbeam*
‣TCR10 (XM-L2 T6) - #0855 *[PICTURE HERE]*

*Nitecore*
‣EC1 (XP-G R5)
‣MH1A (XM-L U2)
‣SRT7 _Revenger_ (XM-L2 T6) *[PICTURE HERE]*
‣TM26 (XM-L U2)
‣TM36 (SBT-70)
‣TM06 (XM-L2)
‣CU6 _Chameleon_ (XP-G2)
‣_Tube_
‣MT06 (XQ-E R2)
‣EAX _Hammer_

*Nitefighter*
‣CL200

*Olight*
‣i3S EOS (XP-G2)
‣S15 Baton (Titanium, Beadblasted) XM-L2 Neutral White - #0165
‣i7R
‣S1 Baton
‣S1 Baton, Raw Copper
‣S1 Baton, Raw Brass
‣S2 Baton, Copper

*PK DesignLab*
‣PKFL2LE - #216

*PowerTac*
‣PK Warrior 1
‣PK Warrior 2

*Rofis*
‣JR20 (XP-G2)

*Solarforce*
‣C2000 (MT-G2)

*Streamlight*
‣Nightcom UV
‣Stylus Pro Reach
‣The Siege (Lantern)

*Sunwayman*
‣D20A _Gemini _(XP-G2 R5, XP-E P2)
‣F20C _Falcon _(XM-L2) *{Thanks Sunwayman for the Giveaway!!!}*
‣R01A UV
‣V11R _Mirage_ (XM-L H3) - #684

*SureFire*
‣2211 (Wristlight)

*Xtar*
‣UL1 (XP-E R3)


*MISCELLANEOUS*

*CrowdFunded*
‣ChargeLight
‣ZeroHour XD
‣ZeroHour XR
‣PLX Luxor

*TrueUtility*
‣FlashStash
‣Nano


----------



## illuminate

*AW: list your lights*

Here's my collection. 
Only the SF HL1, SF KX1 and Inova X5 are not pictured. 




From top left to bottom right:

Surefire HF1A w/ custom battery pack + IR filter
Surefire M3LT
Surefire HF1A w/ custom battery pack (IR filter currently dismounted) 
Surefire 3P-PH w/ hex head
Surefire 6R-PH
Surefire 6PDL w/ SF combat ring
Surefire G2
Surefire G2 w/ SF combat ring
Surefire E1e
Surefire E2D
Surefire E2D w/ Tactical vikings body
Surefire E2DL w/ M600 head + switch + LX2 clip
Surefire LX2 w/ protection shell + combat ring + bezel protection + Paracord lanyard
Surefire M600 w/ E2d head + SR07 pressure switch
Inova Inforce WML
Surefire G2 w/ FAB Defense weapon mount
Night-Power GTL6 w/ LED head
Pentagon MOLLE light
Rofis JR10 
Rofis JR40
Solarforce L2i
Solarforce L2i
Solarforce L2t
Solarforce L2i w/ M3s head
Xtar WK21
Nitecore SensCR
Peli Mittylite 1900

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S via Tapatalk!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Failed post.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Another Failed post!


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

hakyru said:


> I'm sorry but I realized just now of your post.
> Sure, I'll post a picture of my modest collection and update the list, because now the little family has become more numerous
> 
> My current list:
> 
> Surefire T1A Titan
> Surefire L1 Lumamax
> Surefire E1L Outdoorsman
> Surefire E1L Outdoorsman x 2
> Surefire E1B Backup
> Surefire E1E Executive Cool White - Veleno Designs Drop-in
> Surefire E1E Executive Neutral - Veleno Designs Drop-in
> Surefire E1B Head + Vital Gear FB1 BK Body
> Novatac EDC Ultimate 60
> Novatac 120P olive old series
> Novatac 120P gray old series
> Novatac 120P bronze
> Novatac 120P Nichia 219 Modded
> Novatac 120E EDC
> Novatac 120T
> Novatac 120M
> Novatac SPL 120
> Novatac Storm XP-E R2 Modded
> Novatac Storm
> Novatac Storm Gold Limited
> Novatac 120E Silver Limited
> Novatac Storm PTW
> Novatac Wichita
> Firefly III
> HDS Systems RA 120 E
> HDS Systems RA 140 C SSC P4 High Cri Modded
> HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
> HDS Systems RA 170 T
> HDS Systems EDC-T1B-200
> HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
> HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-200
> HDS ARC4+
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60
> HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT
> HDS EDC Basic 42
> ARC6
> ARC LS
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2
> ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led x 2
> BitZ Aluminum
> BitZ Titanium
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2
> Muyshondt Aeon CR2 Neutral
> Hyperion CE-R
> Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
> Lummi Raw AL
> Lummi Raw NS
> Lummi Raw NS with tritium
> Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
> Lummi Wee SS
> Lummi Wee NS
> Lummi Wee NS with tritium
> Veleno Designs 38DD Titanium
> Veleno Designs 40DD stainless steel
> Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel
> Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel x 2
> Veleno Designs Quantum D2 stainless steel XP-G2
> Amilite Cuty XRE
> Amilite Neo T3
> Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
> Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic
> Jillite J2 Ti CR2
> Jillite JCR2-LR
> 4Sevens Quark MiniX 123 XML
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Cool White
> 4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Neutral
> 4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
> 4Sevens Maelstrom X10 XM-L
> 4Sevens Preon 0 SS
> 4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical QTLC
> LiteFlux LF3
> LiteFlux LF4
> LiteFlux LF3XT
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip
> LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip warm
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
> LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
> LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
> LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 x 2
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural
> LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alluminio natural x 2
> Fenix LD01 R2
> Fenix LD01 R5
> Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5
> Fenix LD10
> Fenix TK11
> Fenix PD20
> Fenix PD20 Q5
> Fenix P1D
> Fenix E15
> Fenix E01
> Nitecore Extreme R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2
> Nitecore EX10 R2 with clip
> Nitecore EX11 R5
> Nitecore EZ AA
> Nitecore EZ CR2
> Nitecore EZ CR2 x 2
> Nitecore EZ 123
> Nitecore SR3
> Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
> Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo
> Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
> Nitecore D11 R5
> Nitecore Defender Infinity R2
> Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5
> Nitecore Explorer EC1 XP-G R5
> Nitecore Explorer EC2 XP-G R5
> Nitecore SENS Mini CR2 XP-G R5
> Nitecore EA4 XML U2 CW
> Nitecore EC25 Cobra XM-L U2 CW
> JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
> JetBeam RRT-01 XM-L
> JetBeam RRT-0 R2
> JetBeam RRT-0 S2
> JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
> JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
> JetBeam PC10 XM-L T6
> JetBeam DDC10 XP-G2
> Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
> Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra SST-50
> Lumapower D-mini Digital
> Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
> Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
> Led Lenser F1
> Led Lenser P3 AFS P
> Led Lenser P5R
> Led Lenser M1
> Led Lenser P7
> Led Lenser K2
> Led Lenser K3
> EagleTac T100C2
> EagleTac P100C2
> EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L2 CW
> EagleTac M3C4 Triplo Led Cree XM-L
> EagleTac GX25A3 CW
> EagleTac D25C Mini XP-G S2
> EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
> EagleTac D25C Clicky XM-L U2
> Eagletac D25C Clicky Titanium XP-G2 R5
> ZebraLight H30-Q5
> ZebraLight SC30
> ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2
> ZebraLight SC52 AA XM-L
> Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
> Tiablo E1A R5
> Dereelight C2H
> GloToob Lithium Green
> Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-109 Cree Q5-WC
> Akoray K-103 Cree Q4-WC
> ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
> ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
> ITP C9R Q5
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium
> ThruNite TiKey Titanium x 2
> ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
> ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6 x 2
> ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6
> ThruNite T10 XP-G R5
> ThruNite T20 XP-G R5
> ThruNite T21 XM-L
> ThruNite T21 XM-L x 2
> ThruNite Ti XP-E
> ThruNite Ti XP-E x 2
> Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
> Maglite Solitaire
> Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
> Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
> Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
> Sunwayman V10R R5
> Sunwayman M10R XM-L u2
> Sunwayman M11R Sirius Titanium
> Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2
> Sunwayman V11R XM-L U2
> Sunwayman V11R Mirage XM-L U3
> Sunwayman C10R Torpedo XM-L U2
> DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
> Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2
> Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2 x 2
> Klarus MiX6 AAA R5
> Klarus XT1C
> Klarus RS16 XP-G2
> Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
> Insight Technology HX120
> ArmyTek Predator V2.0 R5 SMO
> Reflex 1 Flashlight
> Olight S10 Baton
> Olight S10 Baton Polished Titanium
> Niteye MSC10 XM-L U2
> Barbolight T160
> LensLight Mini 123
> Neofab Spartanian II
> N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
> N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
> DQG AA R5
> DQG III AAA R4
> Palight Z3 Mini R4
> Palight Z3 Mini R4 x 2
> Xtar WK21 XM-L T6
> Ultrafire UF-T1 AAA SS
> 
> Any pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/hakyru/media/IMG_8151_zpsdf2f3113.jpg
> 
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/hakyru/IMG_8151_zpsdf2f3113.jpg
> 
> http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/hakyru/media/IMG_8199_zps5fe40d19.jpg
> 
> http://i1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/hakyru/IMG_8199_zps5fe40d19.jpg


*
.....


....


...


..


.


*_*!!!!!!! MOTHER OF GOD!!! HOLY MACKEREL!!!! That's bat poops insane!!!*!_


----------



## skaramalekos

Energizer HeadLight 7 Led
Energizer Night Strike Swivel Black
Fenix E05 
Fenix TK70
LuminTop SD-10
Maglite 2D
Maglite 3D (Jeep)
Maglite 6D
Maglite AAA Black
Maglite Solitaire 
Maglite XL-100
Maglite XL-200
NextTorch 2AA (usb programmable )
Nitecore EA1 Explorer
Nitecore EA2 Explorer 
Nitecore P25 Smilodon
Nitecore T5S
Nitecore TM-15
Petzl TIKKA XP 2
Petzl e+LITE
Silverpoint Sensormatic
StreamLight Key-Mate
StreamLight Scorpion
StreamLight TopSpot 2
StreamLight TwinTask 1L
StreamLight TwinTask 2D
SunWayMan D20A Gemini
SunWayMan L10A
Zebra Light H51


----------



## a4d

As of now
* A few random Mags laying around. 
* A custom Mini mag from My compant that says Kohler Power Systems.
*Fenix L2D
*Rayovac Sportsman
*Sunywaman V-11R Mirage
*Olight M21 Warriow
*Kobalt 500 Lumen LED
*ArmyTek Barracuda (Just Arrived)
*Surefire G2L (Somewhere in my work van.)
I'm sure I'm missing a few but that's it for now. Some of you guys have some REALLY Impressive collections.


----------



## aramacir

as of now

SRT7
P12


----------



## Keely

Here's an earlier pic of the starting lineup. The new recruits will be added when I get more time!







Keels


----------



## Srargaz

I gave a ZebraLight SC600 MKII is that a good flashlight ?


----------



## unknown001

I'm a bit more on the lower budget side with lights currently in my possession.

2x 3Up 3D Mag
2x 3D Incan Mag (awaiting supplies for mod)
1x 2D Incan Mag (awaiting supplies for mod)
2x 2AA Incan MiniMag (Mod In progress)
HD2010
Jacob A60
Convoy C8
MH40 Thor
SF L2i
DST (XM-L2 @ 5.6A, 2x 18650) 
4x SK68
SRK 3 XM-L
Convoy L4 (En Route)
BTU Shocker (En Route)


----------



## Dargel21

Wow!! I never knew there were so many different lights. The list and pic are amazing. I'm just starting out an only have a few.

mini mag AA
UK4AA

and just found

6 - mag-lite 3 D-cell NASCAR Spectrum Series


----------



## Hallis

This isn't near as impressive a collection as a lot of people have but here is most of my collection:


Click for larger pic





Left to right. - Top Row

Maglite 4D Modified by Fivemega. Has been quad bored to accept a 16aa pack of AA's for 19.2v. And a FM Bi-Pin socket installed to hold an Osram 64458 bulb for 10k lumens. Includes a Fivemega 3V-2 head and has been half moon grooved, polished and then chromed.

Maglite 3D Modified by Gensing. Has been quad bored to accept a 12aa pack for 14.4v. Has a custom bi-pin socket to use Osram 64623 bulbs for ~4400 lumens. But can also use reflecorized MR16 bulbs for increased runtime. This is a unique prototype out of the only production run that Ginseng ever did of about 40 lights. All the others were designed to only use the MR16's. 

Maglite 2D Modified by Fivemega. It has been quad bored to accept a 8aa battery holder for up to 9.6v (less with dummy cells) with a Kiu Bi-Pin Socket. I've got quite a few different bulbs for this including WA1111's, WA1185's, and Philips 5761's. As you can see in the pic it's had a diamond pattern machined into the knurling and the head has been finned for better heat dissipation. And been re-annodized in HA3-Natural

All 3 of the D based Mag mods have metal reflectors and pyrex lenses to stand up to heat. 

Next is a 1.75D mag modified by Fivemega. It's been cut down and tri bored and has a battery holder for either 6xCR123's in a series/parallel arrangement for 6 volts. or 3x17700's in parallel for 3.7v. It's been finned, grooved, and re-annodized. 

Next is a 2C mag that I modified myself with an old LuxV LED, It runs on 3xXR123's with a spacer for 9v. It's still pretty bright. 

and last is a 2aa Minimag cut down to 1aa by Modamag (I think. may have been Mac). Designed to use 1x14500 3.6v cell. It currently doesn't have any type of light engine in it. 


Second Row. 

Mr. Bulk VIP sporting the BulkHead and 2aa tube with enclosed clicky. I've also got the crown clicky switch, CR123 body, Twistie switch, standard VIP head, and Big Bulk Head.

Mr. Bulk Lionheart. CPF Special Edition #125/125. HA3-Black

Mr. Bulk Chameleon in Bead Blasted Aluminum. Have 3 separate heads and 4 separate battery holders for this one. 

PhotonFanatic CNC-123 in Nickel Plate. has an old NG700/TYOL Lux3 setup. 

Arc 4+ #334

CMG Intinity Ultra 1AA in green.

McGizmo Aleph in HA3-Natural. Aleph 3 head, 3x123 body, and McClicky switch. It's currently running 2xaa's with a BB600/LuxV light engine.

McGizmo Aleph in HA3-Black. Aleph 3 head, 2x123 body. and a dual stage McTwisty with momentary pushbutton. That one is currently sporting a LuxV/DB917 light engine. 

Spare McGizmo Aleph heads in HA3-Black. Aleph 1 and 2. both have a Lux3/DB917 Light Engine installed. 



Bottom Row:

Surefire E1W Winelight in a Pellican 1010 case. This was a special CandlePowerForum deal offered by Battery Station a few years ago.


----------



## kj75

My list is short at the moment, but I've sold a couple of impressive lights because of my budget: 

Here they are:

Led Lenser P7 SOLD
Fenix E15 SOLD
Fenix TK35 820 lumens SOLD
Fenix TK50 SOLD
Fenix E35
Fenix E40
Fenix TK70 SOLD
Fenix HL30
LiteXpress LXSP102
MagLite 3D LED


----------



## smc2010416

Hi,

Here is my list:

HDS 170T
Surefire E1L
Surefire EB1
Surefire G2
Armytek Predator NW
Armytek Wizard Pro NW Wide
Eagletac D25A NW


----------



## typevii

Here we go...

4Sevens Quark Pro AA-2 X 
4Sevens Ti Preon 2 high CRI (CREE XP-G)
4Sevens Ti mini MA (my EDC)
4Sevens Maelstrom X-10
Maglite 3D, Malkoff drop-in
MBI Core Ti
Nitecore TM26
Nitecore EC25w 
Nitecore EA4w
Nitecore T5s
Zebralight 602w
Zebralight 502r
Zebralight H600Fd III Plus


----------



## Per-Sev

My list is very short, Lenslight KO 2X123 Titanium.
I never had a big collection I usually just buy one good light and stick with it till either I get tired of it or am forced to sell it to pay some medical bills. That happen to my aluminum KO but I'm hanging on to my Titanium one no matter what. When you find a light that works this good for just about every situation you keep it and my Lenslight KO Titanium is that light.


----------



## Charlie-Echo-Kilo

"First" post... 

My current collection (updated):

* Streamlight ProTac HL
* Streamlight ProTac 2L
* Streamlight ProTac 2AA
* Maglite MAG-TEC (crowned bezel)
* Maglite AA Mini Mag with Nite Ize LED Upgrade Kit II
* Olight M10
* Olight S15
* NightCore MT2A
* 4Sevens Quark Pro QPL

Recently "upgraded" my incandescent Maglite 3-cell D with TerraLUX MiniStar5 6EXB.


----------



## ven

Updated


----------



## jcollett9

Light collection so far:

Fenix TK41
Fenix E05
FourSevens Quark AA
Zebralight H51FW
Surefire G2 with DealExtreme drop in


----------



## caddylover

6d Maglite
Inova X1
Inova X5
Coast keychain
surefire sg
several chinese multi LED's
Fenix RC40
Deft X


----------



## tallow

Greetings. In order of purchase:

Inova X5 version 1
Streamlight Nano
Fenix E05
Convoy S2

I think I must still have my old incandescent mini-Maglite somewhere, but I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## GoSmitty

New to this whole high end flashlight world. Currently, my inventory is very small:

EDC (on my keychain) ITP EOS A3 ("Upgraded")
Fenix PD-35 (REI Garage Sale find - 35 bucks!)
2xAA Mini-Maglite, modded with drop in LED and clicky tailcap. 
A couple of Costco special laying around in drawers

Currently in the market for a new EDC...

As Karen Carpenter used to say, "We've only just begun..."


----------



## gkbain

Just started this madness about a year ago.

Fenix TK20 (XR-E Q2 NW) 
Jetbeam PC10 (XM-L)
Thrunite TN30 (XM-L)
Eagletac M3C4 (XM-L2)
Nitecore MT26 (XM-L U2)
Olight S20L2 (XM-L2)
Crelant V6CS (XM-L U2) 
4Sevens Quark Turbo QB2L-X (XM-L)
Sunwayman D40A (XM-L2 NW)

Does not include the dozen or so "junk" lights that I acquired prior.


----------



## gkbain

I forgot to mention in the above post that my goal in collecting is not to acquire more than 1 light from each manufacturer. This should limit my total quite a bit and keep my wife happy. I am sure at some point I will change my collecting goals.


----------



## Best Flashlight

Man I am way behind in my collection of torches compared to some of you guys. 

Nitecore Srt
Brinkman
Surefire Outdoorsman
FordEx Mini
Fenix TK12
2 D Maglite
Mini Maglite
Streamlight Stylus


----------



## Trevilux

*1Xaaa*
Lumapower LM21
Nitecore T0
Olight A3T
Sunwayman R02a
Thrunite Ti
Ti2
Worm II (lost)
Worm II SS
Tank007 E09
Tank007 E11
Olight i3
Olight i3S
CQG S1 xpg-r5 (SOLD)
CQG S1 xp-E
DQGIII ss xpg-R5
DQGIII ss xpg-R4
Bronte RA01
Maglite Solitaire LED y Classic
Skilhunt I
Balder TD-0
Ultrafire UF-T1
Nextorch K1
Tank007 PA01


*1Xaa*


SPARK SF5 NW
Lumapower LM31 XP-G2
Solarforce Z2
EagleTac D25AM Ti S2
Sunwayman S10A
Olight S15 Ti
Olight S15
XTAR WK41
Bronte Ra04
Thrunite Neutron 1A
Balder SE-1
Balder HD-1
Thrunite T10
Olight i2
Nitecore Sens aa
Nitecore MT1A
Nitecore Expl.EA1 (malfunctions,)
Fenix E11
Fenix E11 2013 (sold)
Rofis ER12
Galaxy Xpower
Klarus P1A
Sipik SK68
EagleTac D25A Clicky
L10 XP-G2 4 modes
Sunwayman C15a
Thrunite Saber 1A (BLF edition)
Thrunite Saber 1A 2014
Xtar WK50
Sunwayman R10a (Flicker on high)
Zebralight SC52
Tank007 TK-507


*MULTI AAA*


Olight H15S
Mini Mag 2xaaa
Maglite XL-50
Tikkina2 de PETZL
Olight O'pen


*MULTI AA*


Foursevens QT2A
Sunwayman D20A
Nitecore EA4 (NW and CW)
Sunwayman D40A
Klarus P2A xpg-r5
Bronte RA20 xpg-r5
T. Neutron 2A


*1XCR123A*


Sunwayman V10R Ti+
FOURSEVENS ATOM AL
Solarforce Z1
Xtar WK42 (I love it)
SUNWAYMAN S10R (SOLD) and one on the way. (was a bad idea to sell it)
Nitecore SRT3 Grey
Olight S10 XM-L
Olight S10 XM-L2
NITEYE MSC10 (SOLD)
Nitecore Sens cr (SOLD)
Thrunite T21 (SOLD)
Thrunite T20
Nitecore MTC1
JetBeam RRT0 S2
Klarus P1C
JetBeam RRT-01
Sunwayman M11R
Nitecore EX10




*1X18650*
Sunwayman V20C -Y
Fenix PD35
Sunwayman C21C
Solarforce L2 XM-L 5 mode
Convoy S3 XML 1.400 mA (SOLD)
Nitecore EC25W
Sunwayman C20C








on the way Fenix PD12, Olight M21X L2, EagleTac PN20a XP-G2,EagleTac D25a Clicky ti 2014 (Nichia)
Niteye JA10 arrived DOA.


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Holy Crap!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

E1e-HA A009803 TNT SingLed / Edelstahl Bezel&Shroud / 2way Clip / McClickyE1E-HA A052135 TNT SingLed
E1E-HA A052449 TNT SingLed
E1E-HA A051988 TNT TripLed / McClicky
E1e-HA A019009 TNT TripLed / Z52/ 2way Clip
E1E-BK A087792 TNT SingLed
E1e-BK A035507 TNT SingLed / Edelstahl Bezel&Shroud / 2way Clip
E1e-BK n/a Head on Vital Gear FB1 Body / Veleno Dropin high CRI
E1E-BK A065729 Veleno Dropin
E1e-WL A025102 Winelight
E1-HA A056590


E2E-BK A249781 TNT TripLed / Edelstahl Bezel&Shroud
E2E-BK A249583 TNT SingLed
E2E-BK A270202 TNT SingLed
E2D-BK A354120 TNT SingLed
E2E-SG A254983 TNT SingLed
E2E-SG A254471 TNT TripLed
E2E-HA A399485 TNT SingLed
E2e-HA A042730 TNT SingLed / Z52
E2D-BK n/a Head on unknown Body
E2-HA A051491
E2-HA A036299
E2-HA A041410
E2L AA A025487 KX1B105907 Head
E2L A339969 KX2B A29586
E2D Ultra A492789
E2D B120013
E2D-BK B095306 Viking Tactics KX2C 56008 Head
E2-HA n/a KX2 Head XML-T6 direct drive on E2 Body mit Z52




EB1-BK A000201
E1L-HA A072678 KE1 A01639 Head
E1L-HA A015148 KX1 B33476 Head
E1L-HA A032409 TNT Reflector XPG2 L/H 1.4 A linear / 2way Clip
E1B-BK A067489 TNT Reflector mit XPG2 stock Driver / Delrin Shroud
E1B-BK A067743
E1B-BK n/a Head on unknown Body
E1B-BK n/a TNT Extreme on Malkoff MDC Body
E1B-BK n/a TNT Creemator on PEU Pineapplebody / Z61
KL1-BK A184427 Head on Malkoff MDC Body


L1 A019242
L1 A010466
L1 A007649 4-flat Body / Milky L1 SSC P4 Head
L1 A021819
L4 A064018 KL4 A18988 Head / Z52
L4 A396383 KL4 B71722 Head
LX2 A061629


A2-RD A035092 Primär Xenon, Sekundär rot
A2-YG A047703 Primär Xenon, Sekundär grün
A2L-RD A035276 Primär white, Sekundär rot


C2-HA A105341 V4 XPG2 Triple / bored Body / Delrin Bezel / UCL / shortClip
C2-HA A088538 Malkoff M61/ Strike Bezel / UCL 
C2-HA A095303 KL3 A10183 ribbed Red / Z58
C2-BK A074771 Delrin Bezelring
C2-HA A078061 KT1 Turbohead / SW02


M2-HA A084626 XML U2 Dropin / Strikebezel / Z41 mit McClicky
M2-HA A075929 ribbed Head


M3-HA A027882
M3-LT A01417 KX9T A01796


Kroma A056291 MilSpec


V2-BK A064336 FiveMega Tailcap


Z2-BK A101739 M2 Head / Z49
Z2X-BK A019405


G2Z-GR n/a Delrin Bezel / UCL / XPG Dropin
G2Z-BK n/a Delrin Bezel / UCL / Malkoff M61
G2 n/a olive Body / black Z44 & Z59 / P60L


6P-BK A621128 factory HA / bored Body / Oveready M2 Turbohead XML U2 dd
6P-BK A700799 Delrin Bezel / UCL / Lumens Factory XPG HO / Z59
6P-BK A521421 Strike Bezel
6P-GM A274509 XML Dropin / SS Bezel


6P-PH n/a Laser Products / P60 Brenner
6Z n/a Laser Products / P60 Brenner
3P n/a Laser Products / R30 Brenner


...maybe i'm a Surefire addict!?:rock:


----------



## Boominster

Fenix PD30
Thrunite Ti
Dereelight Nightmaster
Zebralight H31
Eagletac D25C Clicky Ti
Sunwayman D40A


----------



## lectraplayer

So far, my favorite is a Radar Lite sealed beam with an upsized bulb. Also have a 1970's Ray-O-Vac Sportsman which I will reform. Wish I still had my dual head Ray-O-Vac I found in the woods behind my house.


----------



## DB2DX

Maglite 4C with Dittmann 46XM-L T6 or Krypton
2x Maglitre 6C
Fenix LD15
Eagletac D25LC2
Eagletac G25C2 MKII Kit
Black Shadow Terminator
FandyFire D99
Fenix HP10 
LED Lenser Head Fire Power Chip


----------



## daveskilz3

*Fenix PD35
*Mini mag light
*Multiple inexpensive mini EDC sized lights
*Custom ?????
*Custom w/ tritium ?????


----------



## NavyDavy

I just ordered a OLight SR 95 and an EagleTac G25C2 MKII Neutral.Current list:Fenix PD35 (My current favorite)Fenix TK35Streamlight TLR-1sStreamlight M3Streamlight Stinger DS LEDStreamlight PolyTac LEDStreamlight PolyTac IncandescentStreamlight PolyTac LED HDOLIGHT M20-XOLIGHT I6SURFIRE E1BEagletac T100C2Malkoff MD2


----------



## pyro1son

Fenix LD20 (Gone to live with my parents for a while)
Klarus Mi X6 Ti 
Nitecore EA4 
Nitecore SENS AA (now with my fiancée) 
Zebralight H502d 
Eagtac D25C Ti (New EDC)
Solarforce L2 with 4500K XM-L2 @ 3.5A
Solarforce L2 with XP-G2 @ 1.5A with moonlight mode
Solarforce L2m with WRGB dropin
Lime Green 2D Maglite
Silver 2D Maglite (Aspherical Mod)
Black 2D Maglite with 1200lumen DX drop in 
Blue 2D Maglite
Purple 2D Maglite (XM-L2 5A with battery monitor)
Red 2D Maglite with 3x3W Mod
Black 4D Maglite


----------



## chaosdsm

I don't think of myself as a flashlight collector, certainly not compared to some of you folks.... I just simply like having flashlights ready in convenient locations.

>Maglite 5xD-Cell with add-in 4-cell LED upgrade bulb unknown output - uses 5x10,000mAh NiMH. My general purpose around the house light
>Mini Maglite Pro LED 2xAA 226 lumen - currently MIA... is supposed to be in my car glove box, but I think mom snagged it last time she visited....
>Coleman MAX 3xAAA LED focusing flashlight - I believe it's supposed to be 127 lumens - stays on my headboard in case of break-ins
>Nitecore SRT7 1x18650/2xRCR123A - currently in the saddlebag of my Honda Shadow.
>Rayovac Industrial 3xAAA single LED headlamp - 100 lumen / 36 lumen
>Garrity Industries 4xD-cell (Maglite knockoff) - one of two incandescent flashlights I own - kept in garage
>Ryobi 18V swivel head worklight - came with my Ryobi tools - kept in garage
>Kobalt triple LED illuminated screwdriver - in my computer repair tool-kit - great for putting light exactly where you need it while working inside a PC.
>11" battery-less 'shaker' emergency flashlight
and about a half dozen various sized AA Husky & Utilitech LED flashlights which are basically worth nothing more than their aluminum scrap price


----------



## j-star

Just starting!

Streamlight Microstream
EagTac D25A clicky
Nitecore SRT3
Petzl Tikka 2
Petzl e-lite
Energizer Headlamp
Photon Microlight


----------



## MadMarkie

Longtime lurker converting to n00b, so here's my current list 

Surefire E2e, my first high-end light and still a fave, now running LF E2-IMR lamp
Surefire E2D lego, Malkoff MDC HA LMH head, modified Z68 tail-cap, hand reamed to take 17670s
Surefire E2L lego, looks like a E2e but with the double direction clip, hand reamed to take 17670s, LF E0-E1R
Surefire 6P, Ol' trusty, Malkoff M61N, McClicky, Cren 5, patiently waiting for the next OR bore batch
Surefire 9P, McClicky, Cren 5, patiently waiting for the next OR bore batch
Surefire C2, waiting for the next OR bore batch and some minor tweaks
Surefire G2 Black, Malkoff M60N, Z44 bezel, mounted on a Rem 870
Surefire G2 Yellow, thinking about dying it green
Surefire G3 Black, lives in the truck
Solarforce L2P Blue, ooohhh pretty!
Solarforce L2M, mounted on an Airforce Talon SS airgun with a SF tape switch and a M60N (for now)
Foursevens MMS, XP-G2 version
Foursevens P2 Black
Foursevens P2 Orange
Foursevens P1s, three or four stashed in various emergency kits
Black Diamond headlamps, five or six (?) in various packs for climbing, paddling, biking, etc...
Several P60 drop-ins from NB and Malkoff Devices that get switched around for fun, and parts on the way to make some of my own :devil:

My first quest here is to decide on a nice high-end headlamp that will last a bit longer than the B-grade ones I go through really quickly... thinking about a Minimus, but not sure yet... must do more research :thinking:


----------



## magellan

Hello all,




I'm a noobie on the CPF but not to collecting. I have a lot of the newer LEDs, but I also still love my incans; after all that's where it all started for me. I have a pretty diverse collection plus a lot of Maglites. I tend to collect any quality light with a regular incandescent or krypton or xenon bulb and a machined aluminum or metal body, similar to the original Maglite, which again is where it all started, as I'm not into plastic much. The incans are all aluminum bodies except where noted. And of course there are lots of LED lights too as I said in titanium, stainless steel, as well as aluminum too. There are 260 different lights (not counting duplicates). Here's what I have:




(Note: Im still editing this list to put in all the LED types and battery types)




Exotics:


Polarion PF40 HID CSWL (crew served weapon light), 4000 LM, 40W, (my baby!) 




Custom, customized, & modded lights:


Double grooved titanium, 1xCR123A, Seoul P4 U3SVNH LED, natural finish, from PhotonFanatic (2)
Double grooved titanium, 1xCR123A, Seoul P4 U3SVNH LED, DLC black finish, from PhotonFanatic (2)
Jetbeam TC-R3 Ti titanium 1x18650, customized with a de-domed 5000K 
XM-L2 with a higher current by Vinh Nguyen (originally an XR-E)
TCR1 Jetbeam triple XM-L emitter mod
Helix Zi zirconium from Veleno designs, 1x18500, XP-G2 LED, w/6 trits
Helix Zi zirconium from Veleno designs, 1x18500, XP-G2 LED, w/12 trits
Katokichi Ichishiki LE, 1xCR2
Lummi Wee Nickel Silver, 1x10180
Lummi Raw Damascus, 1x14250
Lummi Raw stainless steel, 1x14250
Lummi Raw aluminum, 1x14250
Lummi Raw CR2, aluminum (2)
McGizmo LunaSol20 Ti titanium, 1xCR123A, Osram Dragon LED & 3 Nichia 219 LEDs, with 2 Clicky Paks (now 1 since I just sold one to a CPF bro)
McGizmo Sapphire original, 1xAAA
McGizmo Sapphire 25, 1xAAA
Mr. Bulk VIP set, aluminum, silver finish
Muyschondt Aeon Mark I Ti, 1xCR2
Muyschondt Aeon Mark II Ti, 1xCR2
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II Al natural, 1xCR2
Muyshondt Aeon blue HA, 1xCR2 (not sure if it's a I or II)
Muyschondt Ion, aluminum bronze, 1xCR2
Muyshondt Ion, titanium, 1xCR2
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, green
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, blue
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, red
Maglite 6xAA, pewter (originally 2xD)
Maglite 9xAA, pewter, Kiu stainless crenelated bezel w/glow powder inserts (originally 3xD)
Maglite 2xC, pewter, bored out w/deepened tail cap
Makai Ti titanium, 1xCR123A, XP-G LED, from McGizmo
Nova MiniMax15 Fiat Lux Mod By Vinh
Photon Fanatic Task Light II, 1xCR2 (4)
Photon Fanatic 1xCR2 in custom moku gane (3)
Pocket Rocket Ti, 18650, XP-G LED
Pocket Rocket Ti, 18650, XM-L2 LED
Solarforce L2P, 1x18650 host, w/P60 Turbo Head upgrade & 1000 LM 5-Mode XM-L T6 LED
Solarforce L2P, 1x18650 host, w/custom P60 drop in & PflexPro XM-L2 1A LED (2)
Solarforce L2T, 1x18650 host, w/custom P60 drop in & PflexPro XM-L2 1D LED
Solarforce L2P, 1x18650 "Convoy M1," XM-L2 U2 1A LED, 1230 OTF LM
Solarforce L2P 1x18650 host, Nichia 219 B10 LED w/custom P60 drop in
Steve Ku 38DD Titanium, 10180 (had 2, sold one to CPF bro)
Steve Ku 40DD Damascus, 1x10180
Steve Ku 40DD Titanium bead blasted, 1x10180
Steve Ku 44DD Titanium, 1x10220, XP-G 5B/R4 neutral LED
Steve Ku Veleno Designs Helix zirconium 1x10180 
Tain Ti T45C, 2x18650 (2)
Tain Ti Ottavino v.1 1x10280
Tain Ti Ottavino v.2 1x10280
"The Sphere" cast bronze "Captain Nemo" style light by Stefan Steigerwald, Berlin
TnC UltraLux, 1xCR123A, XM-L LED, copper 2-tone w/titanium clip & titanium bezel
Veleno Designs Quantum D2 Stainless Steel, 1x10280




Limited edition or rare lights:


Acura, 2xAA mini 5 LED, pewter (2)
Arcmania MJP Extreme Micro, 1xCR2 (3)
Aurora SH-033, 1xCR2, stainless steel, (2)
Bianchi 1984 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/forward clicky switch
Bianchi 1980s 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/middle channeled switch
CPF Arc "Lot 1", 1xAAA, camo
Draco Ti Rocket, 1x10280, very rare limited edition
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel, 1xAA, XP-G R5 LED
Fenix E99 Ti limited edition (2)
EagleTac D25A Clicky titanium, 1xCR123A, XP-G S2 LED (Cool White), black
Exolion 1xCR2, Titanium 
Extreme II prototype, triple emitter, 1xCR2
Klarus Mi1A-Ti titanium, 1xAA, XP-G2 LED
JetBeam BK135A, 1xAAA, XP-G R4, olive & brown camo
JetBeam TC-R10 Ti titanium, 1xCR123A, XM-L2 LED w/AA extender (3)
LumaPower IncenDio V3, 1xCR123A, XM-L U2 LED
Lumintop X10, 1xCR2, XR-E
Mr. Bulk Lionheart with 2 additional bodies
Novatac 120E, 1xCR123A, SSC P4 LED, silver (5)
Novatac 120P, 1xCR123A, SSC P4 LED, silver (5)
Olight TC15 SS stainless steel, 1xAA, XP-G S2 LED
Olight S15 Ti baton titanium, 1x14500 w/2xAA extender, XM-L2 LED
Pocket Rocket titanium, XML T6, 1x18650
Sunwayman V11R, 1xCR123A, XM-L2 U2 LED
Sunwayman M11R Ti Sirius titanium, 1xCR123A, XM-L U2 LED
Surefire E1B & pen 30th anniv. set, 1xCR123A, red/silver/black camo
USA Tactical 1xAA, black
"The Last of Us" mini 9 LED, 3xAAA, black, TV show rare promo




Other lights (LEDs + lots of incandescents)


4Sevens Preon 2 PenLight, 2xAA, XP-G R5 LED, gold
Aimshot Xenon Illuminator Tactical aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Amylie Cuty
ASP Tungsten 1S model 35701 police light
Aurora SH-033 SH-033, 1xCR2 (3)
Blackhawk 75FL004 Night-Ops Legacy X6-P incandescent, black
Brinkmann Legend LX incandescent, rubberized aluminum grip, 2xCR123A, blue
Brinkmann 2xC incandescent aluminum w/rubber grip, silver
Brinkmann Legend 3xD incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Browning 3xAAA LED/incandescent aluminum, camo
Coast HP5 focusable, 1xAA, black
Coast LED Lenser, 1xAAA aluminum, silver 
CC Trek Lite, 3xAAA, with 4 LED upgrade, blue
Coleman 2xD incandescent, aluminum, rubberized grip, black
Cyclops Model CYC-10X Xenon Micro Clip, 2xAAA, black plastic
Dorcy 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
DQG Spy 1x10180 in NW & CW
EagleTac D25LC2, 1x18650, XM-L 4-color LED, black
EagleTac 3500 lumens 6xXM-L emitter
East-West Distibuting 2xD incandescent, black (probably a Dorcy clone as it's similar)
East-West Distibuting 2xAA incandescent aluminum, black
Extreme Micro-Lux 1xCR2, XM-L mule, HA aluminum, silver 
Extreme Micro-Lux new edition, 1xCR2, XM-L mule (2) from RMSK
Fenix E01, 1xAAA, Nichia white GS LED, blue 
Fireworm F01 titanium, 1xCR2 (2)
FMA M870 "Shot Shell" type, 1xCR2, in blue, green, & red
G & P "Shot Shell" type, 1xCR2, in red (2)
Gander Mountain GSX 350, 4-color LED (2)
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, purple
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, purple
GreatLite 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
HQ Power 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
HQ Power 5xD incandescent aluminum, black w/strap
Hugsby S3 incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Hybridlight solar rechargeable, black plastic (4)
Inova X3 aluminum, pewter color
Inova X5 UV ultraviolet aluminum, pewter color 
ITP A6 Polestar, MC-E LED, 6xAAA, black
JetBeam PC10, 1xCR123A, XM-L T6 LED
Jil Lite JCR2 chrome
JiL Lite JCR2 black
Kentucky Tactical focusable, 1x18650, green camo pattern
Kentucky Tactical focusable, 3xAAA, green camo pattern
Kentucky Tactical headlamp, 1xCR123A
Klarus Mi6, 1xAAA, gold (2)
Kubota 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
Lloytron D976 3xD incandescent, black impact plastic (2)
Lumilite 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
Lumintop X10 (2) (adapted from pistol light)
Maratac 1xAAA, in copper
MegaBrite dynamo (hand-cranked light), probably cast pot metal, red
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
NexTorch model T6A tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
NexTorch model RT7 tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Nitecore EC1 1xCR123A, XP-G R5 LED + diffuser, (current EDC), black
Nitecore EA4 4xAAA, XM-L U2 LED + diffuser, black
Nitecore EZ (preceeded Sens Mini)
Nitecore Sens Mini, 1xCR2
Nitecore SRT3 1xAA, XM-L2 T6 LED, black
Nitecore SRT7-BLK Revenger, 1x18650, XM-L2 4-color LED, black
Nitecore Tiny Monster TM11, 4x18650, Tri XM-L LED, w/Intellicharger v.2, black
Nitecore EAX Hammer, 8xAA, two XM-L2 LEDs, 2000 LM
Norlite 32 LED, 3xD, black (3)
Novatac Wichita, 1xCR123A, silver
Olight i3s EOS Keychain, 1xAAA, XP-G2 LED, blue
Olight S20 L2 baton, XM-L2 LED + diffuser & RGB filters, gray
Oracle Light incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, black
Peak Volcan stainless steel, 1xCR2
Peak Volcan HAIII, 1xCR2
Pelican Super PeliLite 2xC incandescent aluminum, fluorescent orange plastic
Pelican MityLites incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, (3) various colors, plastic
Powerblazer incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, white plastic (6)
Primos PH-6 incandescent aluminum hunting light, 6xAA, rubberized grip, green
Pro Light 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Redline Select, rotary tail cap switch, 3xAAA, black
Redline w/red crenelated retractable bezel, 3xAAA, red & black
Redline w/crenelated bezel, 1xAAA, silver
Saddlebred 2xD incandescent aluminum, orange
Smith & Wessen 2xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Smith & Wessen 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Smith & Wessen 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
Snap-On 2xD xenon incandescent aluminum, red
Snap-On 3xD xenon incandescent aluminum, red
Snap-On 2xC xenon incandescent aluminum, red
Streamlight MicroStream 1xAAA Pocket Light, C4 LED, black
Streamlight ProTac HL, 2xCR123A, C4 LED, "ten tap" programmable
Solarforce L2P incandescent aluminum, 1x18650, blue
Solarforce L2P incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, silver
Spiderfire 6P xenon aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
SureLux Tactical, 2xCR123A, black (2)
TnC Nano Lux in copper
Surefire Titan 1xCR2, Titanium?
Ultrafire WF-501B, 2xCR123A, blue & white camo
Ultrafire WF-501B, 2xCR123A, green & white camo
Ultrafire Xenon HID (high-intensity discharge) TH-1300, 3xCR123A, black
Ultrafire WF-606A, 1xCR2, silver
Ultrafire WF-606A, 1xCR2, black
Umarex Walther Tactical incandescent aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Vortex Vision 2xCR2 Xenon incandescent
Westinghouse, 3xAAA incandescent aluminum, green
Xeno Cube E11 v7 SS Stainless Steel, 1xAA/1x14500 (lithium ion or LiFePO4), T4 LED (2)
Xeno Tiger E03 v3,1xAA, XM-L2 U2 1C CW (cool white) LED




Maglites, including rare (all original incandescent except where noted as LED)


Maglite 1xAAA Solitaire, gray (my one token Solitaire in case I forget my matches )
Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (4)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink
Maglite 2xAA, dark green (2)
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, sort of reddish orange (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo, LED version
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, w/Nitecore LED conversion, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, rare brown
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 2xC, black (2)
Maglite 2xD, red
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, Nascar flag pattern, rare
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray (2)
Maglite 3xD, pewter
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 3xD, NASCAR racing flag model
Maglite 3xD, NASCAR label model 
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black




Miscellaneous Chinese cheapo's:


No label XPE-Q5 LED zoom 1x14500/1xAA, waterproof (2)
No label XM-L Q5 LED 3 modes, 1x18650, (3) various colors
No label Q5 LED zoom 1xAA or 14500l l , (5) various colors
Aurora SH-033, 1xCR2, XPE-WD-Q5, aluminum, silver
SIPIK XR-E Q5 LED white light zoom 1xAA, blue 
Ultrafire XM-L T6 LED, 2x18650, black
UltraFire XML-T6 LED 5 mode zoom, 1x18650, (4) various colors
Ultrafire WF-606A




Other cheap lights:


Mini 9 LED, 1xAA "Eddie Bauer" label, forward clicky switch, moss green color
Mini 9 LED, 3xAAA, "USS Arizona Memorial," desert camo, purchased at visitor's center
Mini 9 LED, 3xAAA, "Toyota" label, orange
Mini 9 LED, 3xAAA, Rayovac rubberized grip model, green
Mini 9 LED, 3xAAA, no label, dark blue
Mini 14 LED, 3xAAA, no label, forward clicky switch, sky blue anodized, from Russia






It is better to buy a beautiful, expensive, custom flashlight than to curse the darkness.


----------



## magellan

Keely,

Nice photo.

Very cool starter collection!


----------



## AbbyY

My collection started 6 months ago (2013 October) and now looks like that:

*Olight*:
- X6 Marauder
- SR95
- SR95S UT
- SR96
- M3X Triton
- R40 Seeker
- M22 Warrior
- M21-X Warrior
- S20 L2
- M18 Maverik
- S15 Titanium
- S10 L2
- M10 Maverik
- I3S EOS black
- I3S EOS red

*Armytek*:
- Barracuda XM-L2 warm
- Barracuda XM-L2 white
- Predator Pro v2.5
- Wizzard Pro wide
- Wizzard Pro

*Zebralight*:
- SC600w MKII L2
- H600w MKII
- H600Fw MKII
- H602w

*Fenix*:
- PD35
- RC40
- TK75

*Eagletac*:
- MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70
- Eagletac G25C2 MKII
- D25LC2 Clicky (XP-G2)

*Nitecore*:
- SRT7
- P12

*Niwalker*:
- Vostro BK-FA02
- Vostro BK-FA01


----------



## magellan

That's pretty impressive for just six months.



It is better to buy a beautiful, expensive, custom flashlight than to curse the darkness.


----------



## ven

Awesome AbbyY:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## DarkRemover

_Coast LED Lenser
Fenix TK35
Fenix HP30
Olight SR95S UT (awaiting arrival from GoingGear)
Streamlight 3C-XP
UZI_
MORE torches to come as funds allow! In the meantime I will learn all I can here at
CPF!!!


----------



## caddylover

my small stuff


----------



## magellan

Awesome collection!


----------



## JBE

After reading through some of these lists, I feel sorta "inadequate". I guess we all have to start somewhere, though....

Arc AAA
Olight S15
Streamlight PolyTac
A couple of 2D mags that I fixing to upgrade with Terralux drop-ins


----------



## Keely

Thanks Magellan!


----------



## Keely

caddylover said:


> my small stuff



Like Whoa!


----------



## Keely

AbbyY said:


>


----------



## kj2

AbbyY said:


> My collection started 6 months ago (2013 October) and now looks like that:



Wow!


----------



## gerolykos17

my collection is;
led lenser p7(my first light)
olight t15
olight m20 xpg2
fenix tk41 xml
fenix tk50 (stock)
fenix ld12 xpg
fenix ld40
fenix e40
fenix e35
fenix e11
l3 illumination k40
thrunite tn31 xml2 dedome (modded by vinh)
fenix tk50 xpg2 dedome (modded by vinh)
and just ordered t45cvn and z6vn (not arrived yet)

obviously a fun of vinh nguyen and fenixes


----------



## johnroq220

Klarus XT11 upgraded version
Nitecore MH25
Nitecore P12
Fenix UC40 ultimate edition


----------



## gktii

Current Collection:

JHanko V10r ti+ w/ damascus bezel and white trits
Thud 18650 w/ yellow & blue trits in tail and body, and red & blue in switch
Thud 26650 Special with Mega Trits
Thud LT w/ purple & blue trits
Tain Zenith Damascus w/ red trits
Tain Zenith Damascus w/ ice blue trits
Tain Nova TixDa with purple and ice blue trits
Tain Flute 13 trit (mixed colors)
Tain Flute 7 trit (blue & yellow)
Tain Flute 7 trit (blue & orange)
McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Makai
Prometheus Alpha Blue Label
Cool Fall Spy Tri-V #0443


----------



## kj2

gktii said:


> ... (would love to show them, but i don't know how to upload pics)



You could use the tinypic website. Real easy in use


----------



## ven

gktii said:


> Just started collecting a little over a month ago, but here's what i've picked up so far: (would love to show them, but i don't know how to upload pics)
> 
> JHanko V10r ti+ w/ damascus bezel and white trits
> Thud w/ yellow & blue trits in tail and body, and red & blue in switch
> Thud LT w/ purple & blue trits
> Tain Zenith Damascus w/ red trits
> Tain Zenith Damascus w/ ice blue trits
> Tain Nova TixDa with purple and ice blue trits
> McGizmo Haiku
> McGizmo Makai
> Prometheus Alpha Blue Label
> Cool Fall Spy Tri-V #0443 (in the mail to me as we speak)



Now if I ever read a start then this would be a hard to beat one...WOW 
As kj2 says,or use photobucket,just upload pics,re-size to 800x in the edit,copy the IMG code and paste away:twothumbs


----------



## gktii

ven said:


> Now if I ever read a start then this would be a hard to beat one...WOW
> As kj2 says,or use photobucket,just upload pics,re-size to 800x in the edit,copy the IMG code and paste away:twothumbs



thanks! gonna try it out…let's see if it works..


----------



## ven

gktii that is amazing,beautiful,congrats on those awesome lights:twothumbs and those trits...........WOW


----------



## AbbyY

Awesome! This is not only a "collection". This is a state of art :twothumbs


----------



## kj2

gktii said:


> thanks! gonna try it out…let's see if it works..



These look really nice


----------



## jonwkng

gktii said:


> Just started collecting a little over a month ago, but here's what i've picked up so far: (would love to show them, but i don't know how to upload pics)
> 
> JHanko V10r ti+ w/ damascus bezel and white trits
> Thud w/ yellow & blue trits in tail and body, and red & blue in switch
> Thud LT w/ purple & blue trits
> Tain Zenith Damascus w/ red trits
> Tain Zenith Damascus w/ ice blue trits
> Tain Nova TixDa with purple and ice blue trits
> McGizmo Haiku
> McGizmo Makai
> Prometheus Alpha Blue Label
> Cool Fall Spy Tri-V #0443 (in the mail to me as we speak)



Hi *gktii*!

Looks like you've got a thing going for Titanium and Damascus lights. Looks like the Alpha is the odd one out.

Great collection! :twothumbs


----------



## gktii

ven said:


> gktii that is amazing,beautiful,congrats on those awesome lights:twothumbs and those trits...........WOW



thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## gktii

AbbyY said:


> Awesome! This is not only a "collection". This is a state of art :twothumbs



thanks so much!


----------



## gktii

kj2 said:


> These look really nice



thank you!


----------



## gktii

jonwkng said:


> Hi *gktii*!
> 
> Looks like you've got a thing going for Titanium and Damascus lights. Looks like the Alpha is the odd one out.
> 
> Great collection! :twothumbs



Thanks! yeah, looks like they've found my weakness!!


----------



## mcorp

gktii said:


> thanks! gonna try it out…let's see if it works..



Holy poop those are one hell of a nice collection!


----------



## mcorp

Lights marked with *[R]* have been reviewed on my website (*The Lite Review*).

My humble collection:candle:

*Titanium*
Fenix E99Ti
Reylight Ti Lan V3 *[R]*
Tain Ottavino AAA NW V1
Muyshondt Mako Flood Polished (6-60mA)
McGizmo Sapphire Mule Prototype
Valiant Concepts/Malkoff/McGizmo Lego -- Ti VME/M31NLL/2xAA Pak
SYM JHanko SOYCD V10R Ti (XP-L) 
McGizmo Mule 119 
McGizmo Sundrop XRU XPG
McGizmo Sundrop XRU 083b 
McGizmo Haiku XP-G2
McGizmo Makai XPL-HI 6V
McGizmo AquaMule XM-L2
Mac's Customs Tri Edc SOYCD LE
McGizmo LunaSol LS20
Oveready TorchLAB BOSS 30/70/COMBO *[R]*
Cool Fall Spy Tri-V2 SWGG #0644
Trits Shot Here 

*Brass*
Prometheus Lights Beta QRv2 *[R]*

*Aluminium*
UF C8 (dedomed XP-G + fully burn in) 
Nitefox K3 *[R]*
Fenix E01 (x3) *[R]*
Olight I1R EOS *[R]*
CMG Infinity Black Powder Coated
L3 Illumination L10 (4 mode 219)
Nitefox UT20 *[R]
*Olight I3T EOS *[R]*
Nitecore TINI *[R]*
Eagle Eye X7R *[R]*
Manker U11 NW [Thanks GB for the GAW!!]
SF L2T - Malkoff M61WL
Fenix HL23 (x2)
Olight H16 Wave *[R]
*Fitorch P30Z *[R]
*Fitorch ER16 *[R]
*Folomov EDC-C4 *[R]*
HaikeLite SC26 *[R]*
Olight S1 Mini Baton Regular & HCRI *[R]
*Olight M1T Raider *[R]*
Skilhunt H03 *[R]*
Nitecore LR12 *[R]
*Nitecore MT21C *[R]
*Nitecore EC30 *[R]*
Jetbeam HR30 *[R]
*Fitorch M30R *[R]*
Fenix PD32 2016 *[R]
*Maglite LED 3D
Fenix LD12 2017 *[R]
*Olight H16 *[R]*
Zebralight H52Fw
Lumintop ODL20C *[R]*
Olight S1R II Baton *[R]
*Olight S2R Baton II *[R]*
Nitecore P12GTS *[R]
*Nitecore EC4GTS *[R]
*Nitecore MT42 *[R]*
Olight M2T Warrior *[R]*
ASP Guardian AA DF *[R]*
Imalent HR70 *[R]
*Nitecore HC65 *[R]*
Nitecore MH12GTS *[R]*
Zebralight H600w MKIII *[R]
*Fenix UC35 V2.0 *[R]**
*Klarus XT2CR *[R]
*Klarus G20L *[R]
*Rofis MR70 *[R]*
Night Reaper Systems Estrela 
Nitecore MH40GTR *[R]*
Olight Warrior X *[R]*
Malkoff Devices MD2 M61HOT Hi/Low 
Elzetta Alpha *[R]*
Imalent RT70 KIT *[R]*
Streamlight ProTac HL 5-X *[R]*
Jetbeam SSR50 *[R]*
Fenix TK75 (XM-L2)
Nitecore Concept 2 *[R]*
Nitecore TM10K *[R]*
HDS EDC Executive 200 Hi CRI (219b) 18680
Prometheus Alpha Blue Label MC18-BN #167


_Other Types Of Lights... _
*Lantern* 
Baroutologos MEVA 863  ΝΕΔΑ 
Click here for more info

*Intrinsically-safe Light*
Pelican Pocket Sabre 1820




Past/Retired/Lost/Gift Lights
Lumintop Tool NW
47 Mini ML123 Ti
Spark SG5 NW + Reflector 
Nitecore EA4
SYM F40A NW
SF L2 + vinhnguyen54 M2500 (both engraved)
SYM V11Rvn (engraved) 
Elektrolumens EDC-MCE
Night Reaper Systems Estrela
Veleno Designs Quantum #0367
Surefire E1E
Surefire C2 Centurion
Surefire EB1 Backup Silver
Fire-Foxes FF4
Jetbeam TCR10 #0017
Muyshondt Spinner
HDS Clicky Exe 170N (#27671)
HDS EDC Executive Forensic Blue 123 
HDS EDC Rotary 200 Hi CRI (219c 5700K) 123
HDS EDC Rotary 325 4000k (XP-L) 123
McGizmo Sundrop 119 AA
McGizmo Sundrop XRU XPL-HI datiLED AA LE 
TB Head/McGizmo lego -- 2x123 Pak
Moddoo JHanko Ti 18650 Pak

*HID*
Polarion Abyss Dual S


----------



## gktii

mcorp said:


> Holy poop those are one hell of a nice collection!



thanks so much…


----------



## magellan

Simply gorgeous! Enuf said!

I think I am going to appoint you my flashlight design and aesthetics consultant.


----------



## caddylover




----------



## Farhaj

My Lights are from DP Led Lights,

DP LED Flashlight LED-722B ( 2 Pieces )


----------



## gkbain

Fenix TK20 (XR-E Q2 NW) 2xAA
Fenix E01 (Nichia GS) 1xAAA
Jetbeam PC10 (XM-L) 1xR/CR123A
Thrunite TN30 (3xXM-L) 3x18650
Eagletac M3C4 (XM-L2) 4xCR123A/2x18650
Nitecore MT26 (XM-L U2) 2xR/CR123A/1x18650
Olight S20L2 (XM-L2) 2xR/CR123A/1x18650
Crelant V6CS (XM-L U2) 2xR/CR123A/1x18650
4Sevens Quark Turbo QB2L-X (XM-L) 2xR/CR123A
Sunwayman D40A (XM-L2 NW) 4xAA
Thrunite Neutron (XM-L) 1xR/CR123A
Thrunite TN32 (XM-L2 U2) 3x18650
Zebralight SC52L2 (XM-L2) 1xAA/14500


----------



## youngaviator16

As an aircraft mechanic, I have these:






Nitecore P25
Klarus XT11
Surefire G2X
Olight S10 Baton


----------



## kevleee1

Nitecore EA8 Caveman
Nitecore P12
Quark QPA
Quark QP2L-X
Quark QP2A-X
Sunwayman C21C
Mag 3 X D cell (LED)
Mini Mag 2 x AA ( LED)
Mag XL50


----------



## lowks

Fenix pd32 and xtar bk12


----------



## LanthanumK

Surefire G2X Pro (320 lumen version) (EDC)
Maglite Solitaire LED (EDC)
Petzl Tikkina 2 (hiking pack)
Maglite Mini LED Pro (bike light)
LRI Photon Freedom (EDC)
Weiita Sparker F1655 (free with training)
several cheap lights not worth mentioning


----------



## Tmack

Tk61vn 
Tk75vn killer throw 
Btu shockervn 
Mx25l3vn 
D40avn 
D25cvn ti

On the way 
Mm15vn 
V11rvn 
V25cvn 
C20cvn 
S200c2vn 
Convoy m1 xml2 
Convoy c8 xml2


----------



## dvn00

Surefire: 6p series
LedLenser
Prometheus
Lenslights
Fenix
FourSevens
Inova

SureFire Addict. Love the LedLensers and all lights that spot focus.


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! The Beatles shoes add a humorous touch.


----------



## Hashishin

Underwater Kinetics Super-Q.
Underwater Kinetics UK2AAA eLED Penlight I

Both in black & waterproof. 

Hoping to find some dank stuff here.


----------



## simba

My jetbeam ti pineapples

(Tcr1,2,3)x2





[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## caddylover

4 Sevens Quark Titanium Limited Edition Set


----------



## newbie66

It's not much but they are precious to me. 

Eagletac GX25A3 (3xAA)
Fenix LD41 (4xAA)
Fenix E11 (1xAA)
Fenix HL10 headlamp (1xAAA)
Inova X2 (2xAA)
Inova XS (1xAAA)
Lumintop Tool AAA (1xAAA)
Mini Maglite (2xAAA)
Mini Maglite PRO (2xAA)
Nitecore MT21A (2xAA)
Pelican MityLite 1965 LED (2xAAA)
Surefire G2X Pro D (320 lumen) (2xCR123/LFP123)
Zebralight SC52 (1st version) (1xAA/14500)


----------



## ven

simba-those ti lights are beautiful,wow,amazing collection there:twothumbs


----------



## ven

Pic i did on another thread,not all my lights but most of them at home


----------



## jmpaul320

nice ven!!

here are 99% of mine... missing are c20cvn, i3s ti, quark q2p, and a few more that are at work


----------



## ven

Thanks jmpaul and back at ya:twothumbs do i spot a deft X there awesome collection!!!!


----------



## simba

ven said:


> simba-those ti lights are beautiful,wow,amazing collection there:twothumbs



Thanks. Are the two small lights on the front row of your collection DQG lights?


----------



## ven

Hi there dumbs , yes the DQG brass fairy and the spy


----------



## caddylover

nice lights there guys. When my X60vn and my TK61vn show up, I'll take another family photo


----------



## ven

caddylover said:


> nice lights there guys. When my X60vn and my TK61vn show up, I'll take another family photo




:twothumbs

i will do a quick pic especially for you caddy in next few mins...........you will know why its for you


----------



## ven

For caddy,only on phone so not best,the black v922 i built from scratch..........pita :laughing: Just for ones who may not know there are 2x v911 which are 4ch and 2x v922 which are 6ch 3d helis.


----------



## toby_pra

very cool pictures Sir


----------



## Capolini

I had Thirty[30] and sold one[EA4] yesterday!! 29 left! Does that mean I can buy another one to replace it?!!

*MODDED LIGHTS*

*Eight[8] Vinh lights: :thumbsup:

1.TK61vn-622Kcd
2.TK75vn KT~3800 OTF Lumens. ~ 250/300Kcd
3.K40vn~400Kcd
4.Xsearchervn~477Kcd
5.X10vn~95Kcd
6.S200C2vn~122 and 137Kcd[IMR HIGH DRAIN]
7.V11Rvn~700 OTF Lumens
8.PD12vn~500 OTF lumens


OMG LUMENS

1.OSTS TN31mb XPG2[S2]- Certified at 470Kcd :thumbsup:

STOCK LIGHTS

OLIGHT:

1.S10
2.S20
3.M22
4.M3X

FENIX:

1.TK35

JETBEAM:

1.BC40

BLACK SHADOW":

1.BST

THRUNITE:

1.TN32
2.TN12

NITECORE:

1.NITECORE SENS CR

TRUSTFIRE:

1.TR-3T6 [TWO]

1.MINI CREE W/ PIVOTING HEAD! SIPIK?

1.COOL PURPLE DOLLAR STORE SPECIAL W/ 5 LEDS!! ABOUT 30/40 LUMENS.

I also have TWO[2] budget lights loaned to friend and Four[4] no name junk lights from Tmart when I was a beginner!!! :laughing: That is Twenty Nine[29] if I counted right!!!


*


----------



## magellan

toby_pra said:


> very cool pictures Sir



Yes, very cool photos.


----------



## Capolini

*MY VINH LIGHTS! :thumbsup:

From left to right: 

TK61vn, K40vn, TK75vn, Xsearchervn, S200C2vn, X10vn, V11Rvn and my newest[today] acquisition PD12vn! :twothumbs








I wish the engraving did not look blurry,,,,,sorry about that! I also took a few pics. w/ the TK61vn and TK75vn w/ "Cap Off" to show engraving,,,,,,,,,it looks better with the cap on! 
*


----------



## ven

Capolini said:


> *MY VINH LIGHTS! :thumbsup:
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> TK61vn, K40vn, TK75vn, Xsearchervn, S200C2vn, X10vn, V11Rvn and my newest[today] acquisition PD12vn! :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the engraving did not look blurry,,,,,sorry about that! I also took a few pics. w/ the TK61vn and TK75vn w/ "Cap Off" to show engraving,,,,,,,,,it looks better with the cap on!
> *




Blurry or not that is 1 nice line up roberto,congrats on an awesome vinh collection:twothumbs should have a warning on it!!!!!!! may make you spend more $$$$$$$$$ :laughing:

And the answer to your question is...................well i know you know! that i know that you know! ,i would be right saying YES


----------



## Tmack

TK61vn 
Tk75vnkt 
Mx25l3vn 
C20cvn 
V11rvn 
V25cvn 
X60vn
S200cvn 
Btu Shockervn 
Tcr10vn
D40avn 
D25cvn 
Mm15vn 

My builds
Convoy m1 xml2 4.4a dedomedx2
Convoy c8 direct drive xml2 dedomed 

Stock 
Tcr2

Damn my v&n button got stuck


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> TK61vn
> Tk75vnkt
> Mx25l3vn
> C20cvn
> V11rvn
> V25cvn
> X60vn
> S200cvn
> Btu Shockervn
> Tcr10vn
> D40avn
> D25cvn
> 
> My builds
> Convoy m1 xml2 4.4a dedomedx2
> Convoy c8 direct drive xml2 dedomed
> 
> Stock
> Tcr2
> 
> Damn my v&n button got stuck


 

*NICE COLLECTION!! :twothumbs * **


----------



## Tmack

Thank you my friend  
I love each one, and all have their very specific uses.


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> Thank you my friend
> I love each one, and all have their very specific uses.


 That is what I want to hear!! I love all of mine also and they do have specific uses! The average Joe/Mary doesn't understand! :twothumbs

We have 4 Vinh lights in common. I have been leaning toward smaller and mid ranged lights lately,,,I am going to have to check out some of those on your list! :thinking:


----------



## Capolini

I sent my Roommate the Vinh line up!! She has potential! This is her response when she realized the light I gave her[S10] was not a Vinh light! 


[FONT=&quot]Because the one you lent me is not a Vinh light.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks,[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]T[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]rish[/FONT]*


----------



## Tmack

Get her a DD25VN the jetbeam lcd display light. 

You know, the DD 25VN


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> Get her a DD25VN the jetbeam lcd display light.
> 
> You know, the DD 25VN



Ok,,,we will check it out! She has watched many beam shots of Vinh lights w/ me at the beginning of each Thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmack

All vn baby
Mossberg 590vn (v25cvn on rail) 


I forgot my mm15vn! Nooooooo


----------



## mcorp

Capolini said:


> *MY VINH LIGHTS! :thumbsup:
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> TK61vn, K40vn, TK75vn, Xsearchervn, S200C2vn, X10vn, V11Rvn and my newest[today] acquisition PD12vn! :twothumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the engraving did not look blurry,,,,,sorry about that! I also took a few pics. w/ the TK61vn and TK75vn w/ "Cap Off" to show engraving,,,,,,,,,it looks better with the cap on!
> *



Wow that's one nice collection going there! 
Just missing a MM15VN eh?


----------



## BrightLignt

My only decent light is the P12. I want to get an EAX, a mini ML-X, and a nice headlamp though.


----------



## Tmack

I can't be I forgot my mm15vn in my picture  Damn. 
All but 1 in my picture are Vinh lights. 
Can you spot it  lol


----------



## Capolini

mcorp said:


> Wow that's one nice collection going there!
> Just missing a MM15VN eh?



Thanks!! I prefer "throwers"!! The TK75vn KT is sufficient and a great combo of throw and flood! 

I am not fond of a Huge wall of light!


----------



## Capolini

Tmack said:


> I can't be I forgot my mm15vn in my picture  Damn.
> All but 1 in my picture are Vinh lights.
> Can you spot it  lol



I think I can spot it!! The one in the front that looks like a piece of Brown wood looks like a Nun Chucka!!! :laughing:


----------



## Tmack

Lol that's my copper blue beauty. It does kinda look wooden


----------



## AbbyY

I have no modded flashlights in my collection, all are stock. Custom taxes, VAT and shipping cost are very expensive from USA to Romania :shrug:

*I was curious how many lumen my collection has and I found 65.095 lumen*. Value is based on the manufacturer's specifications:

Olight:
- X6 Marauder - 5.000 lumen
- SR95 - 2.000 lumen
- SR95S UT - 1.250 lumen
- SR96 - 4.800 lumen
- SR Mini - 2.800 lumen
- M3X Triton - 1.000 lumen
- R40 Seeker - 1.100 lumen
- M22 Warrior - 950 lumen
- M21-X Warrior - 750 lumen
- S20 L2 - 550 lumen
- M18 Striker - 800 lumen
- M18 Maverik - 500 lumen
- ST25 - 550 lumen
- S15 Titanium - 260 lumen
- S15 - 280 lumen
- S10 L2 CW - 400 lumen
- S10 L2 NW - 360 lumen
- M10 Maverik - 350 lumen
- I3S EOS black - 80 lumen
- I3S EOS red - 80 lumen


Armytek:
- Barracuda XM-L2 warm - 1.240 lumen
- Barracuda XM-L2 white - 1.390 lumen
- Predator Pro v2.5 - 670 lumen
- Wizzard Pro wide - 1.010 lumen
- Wizzard Pro - 1.010 lumen
- Wizzard Pro 90CRI - 630 lumen
- Wizzard Pro 90CRI - 630 lumen


Zebralight:
- SC600w MKII L2 - 1.020 lumen
- SC600 MKII L2 - 1.100 lumen
- H600w MKII - 1.020 lumen
- H600Fw MKII - 970 lumen
- H602w - 1.020 lumen
- H52w - 280 lumen


Fenix:
- PD12 - 360 lumen
- PD22 - 210 lumen
- PD35 - 850 lumen
- RC40 - 3.500 lumen
- TK75 - 2.900 lumen
- TK76 - 2.800 lumen


Eagletac:
- MX25L2 Turbo SBT-70 - 1.585 lumen
- Eagletac G25C2 MKII - 980 lumen
- D25LC2 Clicky (XP-G2) - 400 lumen


Nitecore:
- SRT7 - 960 lumen
- SRT6 - 930 lumen
- SRT5 - 750 lumen
- SRT3 - 550 lumen
- P12 - 950 lumen


Niwalker:
- Vostro BK-FA02 - 2.420 lumen
- Vostro BK-FA01 - 1.280 lumen
- Nova MM15 - 5.220 lumen

Blackshadow:
- Blackshadow Terminator T70 (2014) - 3.500 lumen


----------



## ven

Awesome AbbyY:twothumbs But you know we like pics


----------



## AbbyY

I will do some pics next week. I am waiting for SR52 and Tiara Pro (A1 and C1)


----------



## ven

AbbyY said:


> I will do some pics next week. I am waiting for SR52 and Tiara Pro (A1 and C1)



:twothumbs look forward to the arsenal of amazing lights:thumbsup:


----------



## koti

I'm packin lite but I feel I'm ready for my mountain trip


----------



## magellan

ven said:


> Blurry or not that is 1 nice line up roberto,congrats on an awesome vinh collection:twothumbs should have a warning on it!!!!!!! may make you spend more $$$$$$$$$ :laughing:
> 
> And the answer to your question is...................well i know you know! that i know that you know! ,i would be right saying YES



Wow, very cool!


----------



## magellan

koti said:


> I'm packin lite but I feel I'm ready for my mountain trip



Awesome travel kit!

I see you have a Convoy M1. i have a modded Convoy M1 also that puts out just over 1200 OTF and I love it.


----------



## Tmack

I see a c8. No m1. 

But I also have a convoy m1 on my mossberg putting out a little over 1000lm. Very nice light. Cost me $30 for parts.
I recommend it constantly.


----------



## koti

Mine is a Convoy C8 II Cree XM-L2 3-mode putting out 1070 Lumen (from shiningbeam)


----------



## Chechen

Since my last collection picture I posted, I picked up several more lights. Ive been away from the internet, for the most part, quite heavily (just haven't had time to get online). I will plan to post an update picture with all my new lights (Since the last pic), but to list a few off the top of my head, I picked up the folllowing recently (Several months worth):

- P3x Fury
- at least 3 P2x Fury Defenders
- P2Zx Combat light
- Z2 Combat Light with Extension for a B65 battery, the battery itself (which now doesn't seem to work) and the charger.
- 6th Gen L1 Lumamax in White
- P60L Bulb
- U2 Ultra (140Lumen)
- E2d Ultra Defender
- Several Random Surefire body Extensions
- Surefire 9P
- A third Surefire Rail System...

I think that's about all atm, from what I recall... 

Will post pics soon as I can...


Cheers!


----------



## colight

Amazing! Someone collects so many great torches!Won't your wife or girlfriend be angry with you?


----------



## SamSerious

So far:
-a little supermarket "EDEKA" flashlight with 95
-Maglite Solitair (the old version with krypton bulb)
-Maglite 3D LED (131 lumens)
-ThruNite T30S XM-L U2 (650 lumens)

More to come:
-ThruNite TN30 (currently at 80€ or 108$ in Germany!) or Fenix TK75
-Thrunite super thrower, haven't decided between TN32 and Catapult V5 though

*The problem with Fenix and Nitecore is that they are a lot more expensive in germany than in the USA. Some lights cost more Euros in Germany than Dollars in the USA + the difference in the currency value. For example: The Nitecore TinyMonster TM26 currently costs 290$ at Amazon USA and 352€ at Amazon Germany - thats 478$ !!!!!
*
ThruNite isn't REALLY cheap, of course, but their lights cost nearly the same in Germany and the USA, which is really fair.


----------



## Tmack

Updated list  

Tk75vnkt 
TK61vn 
Btu Shockervn 
MX25L3vn 
V25cvn 
V11Rvn 
D40avn 
Tcr10vn ti
Tcr2vn ti
D25cvn ti
X60vn 
Sd6vn 
MM15vn 
Hc90vn 
C20Cvn 
S200C2vn 

Nitecore mh25 
Convoy m1 Xml2 3a (x2)
Convoy c8 xml2 direct drive.


----------



## Tmack




----------



## Dirty wage guy

Nice lights TMack. All that cash you spent on them and I'm surprised to see no Surefire's in the lineup. Not a fan?

DWG


----------



## Tmack

Thanks so much.  Have never had one. I'm pretty new to the light game. I've heard great things. 
I'd love to put one on my 12g.


----------



## thedoc007

Tmack said:


> I'm pretty new to the light game.



Making up the difference in a hurry, though! Nice Vinh collection you have there.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

That's exactly what you need on ur mossy. I don't think I'd go any other route. Others may disagree but from a tactical standpoint as well as endless lego possibilities, you just can't go wrong. Not to mention the quality is second to none.
custom lights are a whole different ball game as I have yet to really venture into that territory. The dudes that do the custom work take it to a whole new level.
I too am pretty new to the flashlight game but I know that Vinh is highly regarded in the flashlight world and I've been wanting to sample some of his goods for a while. His MT-G2 drop-ins look sick as hell!


----------



## thedoc007

*Armytek: *Predator v2.5
*Convoy:* M1, S2+
*EagleEye: *X2vnT (stripped)*
Eagletac: *G25C2 Mk II with diffuser, MX25L3 with diffuser*
Elzetta: *ZFL-M60 (throw optic, crenellated bezel, bored for 18650)/ZFL-M60 (flood optic, standard bezel, 16650)*
Fenix: *PD32UE/E05SSvn/LD50
*FourSevens: *Preon Penlight
*Lightwave*:3000
*MatchBoxInstruments: *Stainless Steel HF (blue tritium)*
Nitecore*: HC50/P25/P25vn/SRT7/TM26
*Niwalker: *MM15vn
*Olight:* SR52vn/S30 (titanium)*
Sunwayman*: C20C
*Supbeam*: K40vn
*Thrunite: *TiS (single mode), TN12
*Ultrafire: *WF-501b (XM-L2 single mode)
*Zebralight*: SC600 Mk II L2

Chargers:
Xtar VP2
2xNitecore D4
Cottonpicker's 100ma USB charger

Knives:
Benchmade 581 Barrage (silver/black, plain edge)
Spyderco Manix 2 (plain edge)
Kershaw Blur x 2 (EDC/work knives)
SOG Flash II (glove box)

Preferred Lubes:
Nyogel
Frog Lube


----------



## Aussie2014

*Led Lenser P17 *- In the car
*Led Lenser P6 (x2) *- Every Day Carry (1) + a spare light in the draw at home
*Fenix E01 *- On the keychain
*Princton Tec Fred *- Camping light
*Led Lenser L7E *- Around the house
*Fenix E21 *- Relegated to an around the house light. Lots of throw, but fairly useless unless using it to spot wildlife. I prefer the P6 for a good general purpose light.


----------



## BowHunter1

*ZBLight SC52 *- in my pocket
*Thrunite TiS *- on my keyring
*Illumina Ti *- wifes keyring 
*Energizer 2AA *- in my wifes car
*Fenix LD22 *- in my work bag / also goes in my hunting bag 
*Fenix LD22 *- in my truck
*Fenix Tk41 *- in the garage for back yard spotting 
*Fenix LD40 *- on my dresser near my XDM 3.8 / 40cal
*Princeton Tec Remix *- On my hard hat for work
*Trustfire 1AA *- in a kitchen cabnit for general purposes 


I know I'm forgetting some


----------



## Chechen

Just picked up a Surefire E2L-AA (80L) version and a Z2-S Ser# 00011 recently. Pics. to follow..


----------



## lornranger

Nitecore MH1C, MT26, SRT6, Fenix TK75, Zebralight H600W MKII XM-L2, SC600 MKII XM-L2, Elzetta B333.


----------



## Tmack

Tk75vnkt 
TK61vn 
Pd35vn xpl triple 

S200C2vn 
Mx25l3vn 
D25cvn 

V11Rvn 
C20Cvn 
V25cvn 
D40avn 

K40Mvn 
X60vn 

MM15vn 

Hc90vn 
Mh25 

Sd6vn 

Btu Shockervn 

Tcr10vn 
Tcr2vn 

Convoy m1 
Convoy c8 

Sinner custom ti 18650 xpg2 
Sinner custom cu 18650 xml2


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC62w

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens MMU-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus AA body

Nitecore P16
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S15 with extender
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky

Supbeam L25 modded

Chargers:
Xtar XP4c
Xtar V2C
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH


----------



## DQD

Fenix LD01
Foursevens Preon P1 brushed titanium
Muyshondt Mako MK ii (on order; haven't received yet)
Eagletac D25A clicky
Peak El Capitan (HA aluminum, neutral tint, medium optic, keychain body) (on order; haven't received yet)
Malkoff MDC HA AA
Foursevens Quark QP2A-X


----------



## ACP60

Surefire P60 lego'ed from 628
Surefire Fury P2x
Surefire X300
Streamlight TRL2
Malkoff MDSFFE-2 lego light
Surefire 6px Pro bored for 18650
Maglight Mini
Maglight 3D
Elzetta Bravo 2
Lumens Factory, Seaph SP9


----------



## Nicrod2

My lights in no real order:

SUREFIRES

6P oveready black HA3 bored 18650's , full brass hard press mcclicky, SS Smooth xeno ring, torch lab triple N219's LMH

6P Cerakote Green drab, unbored, black smooth xeno ring, full brass hard press mcclicky, UCL, M60

6P Durakote AUG Green, unbored, black smooth xeno ring, soft press mcclicky, Prometheus pocket clip(flamed Ano) 
M361N
C2 bored 18650's, LX2 clip, Mcclicky soft, Z44 cryos black xeno ring, torch lab triple XPG's HML

Z2 unbored, Z59 tail matte BlK , Z44 matte BlK, black 5 Cren xeno ring, M61 

E2D defender MiK tooth Mod, 

E2D defender bored for 18650 Triple XPG's2 5000K

E2E BLK Mint stock

E2e bored 17670's - L1 head modded XML 950lumens (re-aquired) 

E2e with TNT singLED N219 LMH 

L1 Milky Arnor 

E1e bored 18350 Mcclicky triple XPE2's

E1e Triple N219 LMH Mclicky custom SS tail shroud by Tofty

E1E BlK Mint two way clip, Mcclicky KUKU 2 mode 4200K

E1L TNT tripLED , Mcclicky Low profile Delrin tail shroud 


MALKOFF MD2 two piece older body


NOVATACS

black 120P fully Modded

black 120T Mint and Modded

Black 85T modded triple nichia 

Olive 120P EDC 

Olive 120T EDC 


HDS LIGHTS

170T EDC black bezel Moddoo clip raised tail

140 EDC silver bezel Moddoo clip flat tail

120 HiCri silver bezel flat Prometheus clip flat tail


THIS PAGE IS STILL UNDER CONSTRUCTION MANY MORE TO LIST


----------



## Big Elf

First post!

Fenix PD22
Fenix PD35
Supbeam X40
ThruNite TN12 2014 Version


----------



## ven

Little update of lights

Lenser V8 X3
Lenser V3
Lenser k2
Lenser P2......several of
Lenser P3......several of 3+ (AAA)
Lenser P4 (2XAA)
Lenser T7 (4XAAA)
Lenser T7.2
Lenser P14 (4XAA)
Lenser P17 (3xD)

Pop Lite(similar to P7)

Sunwayman v11r mirrage No177

Solarstorm SC01 x2 (AA/14500)nw
Soalrstorm SC03 (123/16340)nw

Lumintop tool (AAA)

Nitecore T0(AAA)
Nitecore EA4 (4x AA eneloop)
Nitecore EA8 (8XAA eneloop)
Nitecore P25 (18650)
Nitecore TM15 (4X18650)
Nitecore tm06vn u3 (4x18650)

Fenix E05 SS AAA
Fenix E25 2xAA Burst(new head replacement from original)
Fenix E25 2xAA Burst
Fenix TK50 (2xD)
Fenix TK51 (3X18650)
Fenix TK61vn de-dome(4x18650)
Fenix TK75vn dome on
Fenix pd35 2014 (18650)
Gelert 3xD
Xeno S3A V2 (18650)
Crelant V11A (14500)

Convoy S8 (18650)
Convoy M2 (18650)
Convoy M1 (18650)
Roche F8 Grey (18650)

Skyray (3xled))4x18650)
Skyray " "
Coast A9 (3xAAAA)

Maglite (2xAA)
Maglite (AAA)

S8 X2 (T6 led)

Eagle Eye X2 3c tint(18650)

FourSevens X3vn de-dome (26650 kinoko cell)

Eagletac D25a ti (AA)
Eagletac D25Cvn de-dome V2 ti IMR 16340
Eagletac D25C Neutral IMR16340

Olight SR51 2X18650
Olight SR52vn de-dome (3X18650)
Olight SRminiVN (3X18650)
Olight EOS(AAA)
Olight M20vn with nichia 219
Olight i3s

Klarus P1A (AA/14500)

DQG spy ti (10180)
DQG fairy(brass) (10180)
DQG xpg2 R51A (AAA)
DQG hobi (10180) Stainless
Yezle s7 (10440)

Stainless steel (dqg style) AA in NW 

NiWalker MM15vn dome on (4X18650 VTC5)

Thrunite tn35vn dome on (3X18650 KeepPower IMR 2100)
ThruNite T10svn(AA/14500)CW
Thrunite T10t 14500 Efest NW
Thruinite T10 14500 Efest CW

Acebeam x40 Triple Quad VN Fiat Lux

Several fire lights (5+) from 18650 to AAA fed.....some good some average.
Lenser H3 "style" head torch (3xAAA)

Chargers
Xtar sp1
Xtar vp1
Xtar vp2
Xtar wp6 II
Nitecore i4


----------



## msnake103

Armytek Predator Pro V2.5

Inforce Color LE/MP with red/blue LED's

Inova X5MT-UVT

Inova X03

Maglite 4-D with Malkoff devices 3-6 cell module

SF E2D incandescent with Lumens Factory EO-E1R 

SF E2D with Malkoff Devices E2 head

Zebralight SC52

Zebralight SC600w MkII L2


----------



## fizeau

I have:

Surefire 6P
Surefire e2l outdoorman
Surefire e2dl ultra
Surefire m2
Surefire m3cb
Surefire m6lt-a
Surefire c2
Surefire a2

fizeau


----------



## flowerpower0186

This will be very easy, lol: 

Maratac copper CR123


----------



## Jenifer512

wow! There are so many of great lights from each of you's lists. ME? NAh, I don't that real good quality lights. I am still looking for the best now.


----------



## Tmack

Tk75vnkt 
TK61vn 
Mx25l3vn 
Btu Shockervn 
V11Rvn 
Tcr2vn 
Tcr10vn 
D25cvn 
C20Cvn 
D40avn 
K40Mvn 
MM15vn 
Pd35vn xpl triple 
Sd6vn
Hc90vn 

Mh25 
Sinner custom titanium 18650 
Sinner custom copper 18650 
Sinner custom brass 18650 
Sinner custom alu 18650 
Convoy m1 (x2)
Convoy c8 

4 marble anodized zaser 
445nm 3w
638nm 1.2w
520nm 240mw
405nm 1.1w 

High power lasers  
(they are lights too! )


----------



## kensington

*Fenix
*E05SS
E15
PD22vn
PD35
PD35vn PDTc
LD22

*Sunwayman*
V11Rvn

*Sup Beam*
K40Mvn
K40vn

*Chargers
*Powerex MH-C9000
Nitecore Digicharger D4


----------



## T_5D11

The ones that I could find, there are others somewhere :


5.11Atac R3mcEagletacM3C4EagletacMX25L2 TurboFenixTK70FenixTK75LenslightKO 2x123 dual mode (USN edition)OlightSR96 IntimidatorOligntSR95UTSkilhuntDefier-X1Surefire10X DominatorSurefire6PSurefire6P DefenderSurefire6P LedSurefire6P Modded strike bezel/LED mod.Surefire6P Modded TurboheadSurefire6P patriotic spiritSurefire6PX DefenderSurefire6PX ProSurefire8AX CommanderSurefireA2 Aviator Green/WhiteSurefireA2 Aviator White/WhiteSurefireA2 Aviator Yellow/WhiteSurefireC2 CenturionSurefireC2 Led CenturionSurefireC3 Centurion AnodizedSurefireE1 ExecutiveSurefireE1B BackupSurefireE1B BackupSurefireE1D LedSurefireE1e Executive EliteSurefireE1e Executive EliteSurefireE2D Led DefenderSurefireE2D Led Defender (1st Gen)SurefireE2D Led Defender UltraSurefireE2L AA OutdoorsmanSurefireE2L OutdoorsmanSurefireEB1 BackupSurefireEB1 Backup TacticalSurefireEB2 BackupSurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2SurefireG2-ZSurefireG2-ZSurefireG2XSurefireG2XSurefireG3SurefireG3SurefireKromaSurefireKroma-MilspecSurefireL1 Digital LumamaxSurefireL2 Digital LumamaxSurefireL2 Digital LumamaxSurefireL4 Digital LumamaxSurefireL5 Digital LumamaxSurefireL6 Digital LumamaxSurefireL7 Digital LumamaxSurefireL72 Laser ModuleSurefireM2 CenturionSurefireM3 Combatlight Modded LedSurefireM3LT Combatlight (1st Gen.)SurefireM3LT-S Combatlight (1st Gen.)SurefireM3T CombatlightSurefireM4 DevastatorSurefireM6 GuardianSurefireM620V ScoutLight (1st Gen.)SurefireM6LT Guardian (1st Gen.)SurefireM962 KIT01SurefireP2X FurySurefireP2X Fury DefenderSurefireP2X Fury DefenderSurefireP2X Fury TacticalSurefireP2Z Fury CombatlightSurefireP3X Fury TacticalSurefireStratumSurefireU2 UltraSurefireUB3T InvictusSurefireV2 VampireSurefireX300SurefireZ2 CombatlightSurefireZ2 CombatlightSurefireZ2-S CombatlightSurefireZ2X Combatlight


----------



## an_abstraction

Fenix L2D-CE Q5
Fenix L0D-Q4

ArcMania MJP Extreme III

ARC-P AAA (CS LED) (2)
ARC AAA (Snow LED)
ARC-P AAA UV

Inova X5T-HA (2)

River Rock 3AA LED Lantern


----------



## Captain Obvious

Led Lenser M17R -- 840 lm
Led Lenser M3R -- 220 lm

Fenix TK75 -- 2900 lm

Maglite 3Dcell -- 76 lm

(more to come)


----------



## ritzone

Still pretty new here at CPF, but due to my time here I have a serious flashlight bug and I dont see it stopping anytime soon. So, here be my lights. Although few, they are awesome to me...

Nitecore P12
Fenix TK75
Fenix E12
Fenix E05SS
Fenix HP25
Fenix HP30
PrincetonTec Byte
Bushnell H65L (small hatlight I cant seem to find anywhere but walmart, but I love it)
Maglite 3D LED

On the "next to buy" list:
Nitecore TM26
Nitecore EA41
Nitecore HC90
Nitecore T5s
Klarus MIX6 Ti
Armytek Predator Pro v2.5

Gotta say, this site/forum has been awesome for info, amazing reviews, and some stunning photography. Keep it up guys! I'm debating adding some lite reviews from my perspective, but since I'm new, I don't know if they will mean much.


----------



## livewrongprojects

all of my lights have been modified.. here's what i currently have 

Malkoff Valiant 2xCR123 Twisty with an M61LL module
surefire G2 (fitted with a Malkoff M61LL drop-in module)
surefire C2 (fitted with a Malkoff M61LL drop-in module)
surefire 6P (fitted with a Malkoff M61LL drop-in module)
Maglite 2C cell (fitted with a Malkoff 2C Cell Drop-In)
Maglite 3C cell (fitted with a Malkoff 3-6 C Cell Drop-In)


----------



## Novice OX

*Lights (ordered newest last):*
Maglite Mini Maglite 2AA
Maglite 6-Cell D
ThorFire Wf-502b
Streamlight Nano
Maglite 2-Cell D
Leto N8 XM-L Keychain
Thill Nite Brite
Nitecore SRT7
LED Lenser P4
Maratac AAA Cu Rev3

*Chargers:*
Nitecore Intellicharger i4
Panasonic BQ-390
Cheapo 18650 "FORBIDS TO INVERT"

*Wishlist:
*Cool Fall Spy Tri-V
MBI HF Brass
Veleno Designs Quantum D2
Xtar MC1 Charger
UltraFire UF-009
Convoy C8
AW IMR 18650 Cells
Panasonic Eneloop AA Cells
TEC Isotope Fob
and many more...


----------



## Zeyeman

The list below is from 2002 (Princeton Tec Aurora, first LED light), thru 2014. My first "real" flashlight was the venerable Fenix L0D, c. 2007, and most everything on the list was acquired since then.

I didn't know how to handle the Quarks since a lot of those are lego-ed together, so I listed all the combinations. (Some are duplicates because I wound up with extra bodies...)

Flashlight, Fenix, E01 x2
Flashlight, Fenix, E05 
Flashlight, Fenix, L0D 
Flashlight, Fenix, L1D 
Flashlight, Fenix, LD02 
Flashlight, Fenix, P2D 
Flashlight, FourSevens, Atom AL
Flashlight, FourSevens, Maelstrom MMS
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Mini 123 X
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Mini 123, Warm
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Mini AA HCRI
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Mini AA Titanium
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Mini CR2
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Preon 1 (clicky) Titanium
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark Preon 2, Black
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark X 123
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark X 123 Tact.
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark X 123^2
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark X AA
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark X AA^2
Flashlight, FourSevens, Quark XPG AA Tact., 14500
Flashlight, Gerber, Infinity, Red
Flashlight, Gerber, Infinity, White
Flashlight, Gerber, Mongoose
Flashlight, Gerber, Recon
Flashlight, Gerber, Sonic 
Flashlight, Gerber, Tempo x2
Flashlight, Leatherman, Serac S2
Flashlight, Pentel, Midge
Flashlight, Photon, Freedom NVG
Flashlight, Photon, Freedom White
Flashlight, Photon, Freedom Yellow
Flashlight, Photon, Rex x2
Flashlight, Princeton Tec Eclipse x2
Headlamp, Black Diamond Icon
Headlamp, Petzl, e+Lite x2
Headlamp, Petzl, TacTikka+
Headlamp, Petzl, Tikka+
Headlamp, Princeton Tec, Aurora
Headlamp, Princeton Tec, EOS 1
Headlamp, Princeton Tec, Scout
Headlamp, Nite Ize, Task-Lit, Red
Headlamp, Nite Ize, Task-Lit, White
Headlamp, Zebralight, H30
Headlamp, Zebralight, H502c
Headlamp, Zebralight, H51W
Headlamp, Zebralight, H52W


----------



## magellan

Nice collection for such a short time!



ritzone said:


> Still pretty new here at CPF, but due to my time here I have a serious flashlight bug and I dont see it stopping anytime soon. So, here be my lights. Although few, they are awesome to me...
> 
> Nitecore P12
> Fenix TK75
> Fenix E12
> Fenix E05SS
> Fenix HP25
> Fenix HP30
> PrincetonTec Byte
> Bushnell H65L (small hatlight I cant seem to find anywhere but walmart, but I love it)
> Maglite 3D LED
> 
> On the "next to buy" list:
> Nitecore TM26
> Nitecore EA41
> Nitecore HC90
> Nitecore T5s
> Klarus MIX6 Ti
> Armytek Predator Pro v2.5
> 
> Gotta say, this site/forum has been awesome for info, amazing reviews, and some stunning photography. Keep it up guys! I'm debating adding some lite reviews from my perspective, but since I'm new, I don't know if they will mean much.


----------



## ritzone

magellan said:


> Nice collection for such a short time!



Thanks! I do love them all so far. I did have a Fenix LD12 for a short time as well, but I sold it to a friend because I didn't particularly like it. Right now im going through a "gear" phase and I have a newfound addiction to Maxpedition products. So, I can't afford as many lights now  Once I recoup some money i have a few knives/multitools I want, then it will be back to flashlights. I tend to cycle through my addictions lol


----------



## magicstone12

I am ashamed of listing my collections,my flashlights family is not as large as others,but enough.


----------



## protogwetdog

First post in a new account (thanks for the welcome). Was active on here a long time ago.

In vague order of size/cells > acquisition 

Inova Microlight, clear body/white LED (lost)
Maglite Solitaire, Black (lost)
Maglite Solitaire, Black (destroyed)
Fenix E05 (lent out)
FOURSEVENS Preon P1, Yellow
FOURSEVENS Preon P1, Red
Olight I3S EOS XP-G2, Purple
ThruNite Ti2, Pink (lent out)
ThruNite Ti2, Green (lent out)
LED Lenser P2 (older version)
PELI MityLite 1900
LED Lenser P4 (lent out)
FOURSEVENS Preon P2, Gen1 Satin Titanium (sold)Streamlight Stylus Pro LED (black)
FOURSEVENS Atom AA
Olight i2 EOS Cree R5 (no longer have)
4Sevens Quark Mini 123
Olight i1 EOS Cree XM-L Stainless Steel
FOURSEVENS Mini ML Gen2
Jetbeam RRT01, later model with updated anod, clip and reflector
UltraFire WF-606A (turned on in pocket and burnt up LED, CR2 cell and my leg)
Mini Maglite AA, (incan, lost/destroyed)
LED Lenser T7 (older version, sold)
Surefire E1B Backup, Silver
Surefire 6PX Tactical (older pre-fury 200 lumen version)
Armytek Predator V1.2, Gold accents, OP head
Maglite 2D LED, Black
Petzl Pixa 3
Surefire Maximus (currently out of action, can't be bothered to send to SF, maybe chuck this in the beat-up light thread)


----------



## lefteye219

Maglite Solitaire  (Which got it started) 

CoolFall Tri-V3 SWGG/Tech

CoolFall Sapphire SPY Engraved 

Mac Customs Tri-EDC Ti 

Hanko Trident in ZrO 

Hanko LF2XT

LF2XT with Ti Host

LF2XT Natural 

LF2XT Black

LF2XT Limited Run Ti 

LF2XT Steve Ku Ti


----------



## jmpaul320

4sevens	X3vn
Armytek	Wizard Pro Wide
Armytek	Wizard Pro HCRI
convoy	L4
convoy	S2
convoy	s3
convoy	16340 xp
convoy	s3
Courui	D01
Cree Zoomie	XP
Crelant	CH10
Defiant	ArmorMax
Deft	Deft-x
dqg	AAA IV
fasttech	1 cent light
Fenix	TK61vn PDT
Fenix	Tk75vn
Fenix	PD12
Fenix	e15
Fenix	TK35UEvn
Fenix	E01
Fenix	PD35vn Fiat Lux
iTp	A3 Eos upgraded
Jetbeam	DDC25vn
L3 illumination	L10 – pink
Maglite	s6d016
Maglite	2d maglite
Maglite	2aa maglite
MAXtoch	SN6X-2X
Maxtoch	SN6X-2X 2nd gen
Mule	Original
Nitecore	TM11vn
Nitecore	MT21a
Nitecore	MT21a
Nitecore	EX-10
Nitecore	EC25w
Nitecore	ea4
nitecore	eax
Niteye	Eye40vn PDT
Niwalker	MM15vn
Olight	A3T
Olight	S10vn
Olight	sr51
Olight	sr52vn
onestopthrowshop	Ardor
Sky Lumen	SL1 PDTc
Skyray	g4
Skyray	Securitying
Solarforce	Z1
Solarstorm	SC02
Solarstorm	SC01
solarstorm	SC03
solarstorm	Warrior
Spark	ST6-280OW
Spark	SF3
Spark	SF5
Starrylight	SA-22 BLF
streamlight	stylus pro
Sunwayman	D40avn
Sunwayman	M11r
Sunwayman	V11r
Sunwayman	V10r
Sunwayman	C20cvn
Sunwayman	M11r Sirius
Sup Beam	X60vn PDT Burn in
Sup Beam	K50vn Fiat Lux
Sup Beam	K40Mvn
Supfire	L5
Tangpower	King
Tangsfire	C8
Tank	TK-701
thrunite	ti
Thrunite	Archer 2A
Trustfire	TR-S700
Ultrafire	wf-502b
Ultrafire	F13
ultrafire	LW-12L2
ultrafire	F13
ultraok	sipik clone x2
Wallbuys	xpe
Xtar	Wk42
Zebralight	Sc62w
Zebralight	s6330vn

plus several dozen solarforces/dropins etc.

most are modded of course


----------



## AirmanV

SureFire P3X Fury 
SureFire P1R 
SureFire P2X Fury Tactical 
SureFire G2X Pro 
SureFire G2ZX 
SureFire 6PX 
Fenix TK09
Fenix TK35 UE
Fenix TK70
Fenix PD35 2014 
Fenix LD09
Fenix MC11
Foursevens MMX-R Regen 
Olight M18 Maverick 
NiteCore P15


----------



## magellan

Welcome back. Nice collection!



protogwetdog said:


> First post in a new account (thanks for the welcome). Was active on here a long time ago.
> 
> In vague order of size/cells > acquisition
> 
> Inova Microlight, clear body/white LED (lost)
> Maglite Solitaire, Black (lost)
> Maglite Solitaire, Black (destroyed)
> Fenix E05 (lent out)
> FOURSEVENS Preon P1, Yellow
> FOURSEVENS Preon P1, Red
> Olight I3S EOS XP-G2, Purple
> ThruNite Ti2, Pink (lent out)
> ThruNite Ti2, Green (lent out)
> LED Lenser P2 (older version)
> PELI MityLite 1900
> LED Lenser P4 (lent out)
> FOURSEVENS Preon P2, Gen1 Satin Titanium (sold)Streamlight Stylus Pro LED (black)
> FOURSEVENS Atom AA
> Olight i2 EOS Cree R5 (no longer have)
> 4Sevens Quark Mini 123
> Olight i1 EOS Cree XM-L Stainless Steel
> FOURSEVENS Mini ML Gen2
> Jetbeam RRT01, later model with updated anod, clip and reflector
> UltraFire WF-606A (turned on in pocket and burnt up LED, CR2 cell and my leg)
> Mini Maglite AA, (incan, lost/destroyed)
> LED Lenser T7 (older version, sold)
> Surefire E1B Backup, Silver
> Surefire 6PX Tactical (older pre-fury 200 lumen version)
> Armytek Predator V1.2, Gold accents, OP head
> Maglite 2D LED, Black
> Petzl Pixa 3
> Surefire Maximus (currently out of action, can't be bothered to send to SF, maybe chuck this in the beat-up light thread)


----------



## magellan

Very cool collection!



jmpaul320 said:


> 4sevens X3vn
> Armytek Wizard Pro Wide
> Armytek Wizard Pro HCRI
> convoy L4
> convoy S2
> convoy s3
> convoy 16340 xp
> convoy s3
> Courui D01
> Cree Zoomie XP
> Crelant CH10
> Defiant ArmorMax
> Deft Deft-x
> dqg AAA IV
> fasttech 1 cent light
> Fenix TK61vn PDT
> Fenix Tk75vn
> Fenix PD12
> Fenix e15
> Fenix TK35UEvn
> Fenix E01
> Fenix PD35vn Fiat Lux
> iTp A3 Eos upgraded
> Jetbeam DDC25vn
> L3 illumination L10 – pink
> Maglite s6d016
> Maglite 2d maglite
> Maglite 2aa maglite
> MAXtoch SN6X-2X
> Maxtoch SN6X-2X 2nd gen
> Mule Original
> Nitecore TM11vn
> Nitecore MT21a
> Nitecore MT21a
> Nitecore EX-10
> Nitecore EC25w
> Nitecore ea4
> nitecore eax
> Niteye Eye40vn PDT
> Niwalker MM15vn
> Olight A3T
> Olight S10vn
> Olight sr51
> Olight sr52vn
> onestopthrowshop Ardor
> Sky Lumen SL1 PDTc
> Skyray g4
> Skyray Securitying
> Solarforce Z1
> Solarstorm SC02
> Solarstorm SC01
> solarstorm SC03
> solarstorm Warrior
> Spark ST6-280OW
> Spark SF3
> Spark SF5
> Starrylight SA-22 BLF
> streamlight stylus pro
> Sunwayman D40avn
> Sunwayman M11r
> Sunwayman V11r
> Sunwayman V10r
> Sunwayman C20cvn
> Sunwayman M11r Sirius
> Sup Beam X60vn PDT Burn in
> Sup Beam K50vn Fiat Lux
> Sup Beam K40Mvn
> Supfire L5
> Tangpower King
> Tangsfire C8
> Tank TK-701
> thrunite ti
> Thrunite Archer 2A
> Trustfire TR-S700
> Ultrafire wf-502b
> Ultrafire F13
> ultrafire LW-12L2
> ultrafire F13
> ultraok sipik clone x2
> Wallbuys xpe
> Xtar Wk42
> Zebralight Sc62w
> Zebralight s6330vn
> 
> plus several dozen solarforces/dropins etc.
> 
> most are modded of course


----------



## jmpaul320

magellan said:


> Very cool collection!


Thx!


----------



## magellan

That's packin' light? LOL


----------



## aginthelaw

4sevens maelstrom mms 
arc arc-p 
asp sapphire 
belkin stylus light 
black diamond	headlight 
coast alien head 
 saucer 
 led lenser flex neck 
 Eddie Bauer 
 frogman 
crelant v11a premium u2
dorcy 41-4262 
dewalt dw919	Milwaukee led	
eagletac d25lc2 
energizer microled 
 headlight	
fenix pd32ue	
 L0d 
gerber sonic	


huntlight ft01xse	


inova x05 

 x5mt-uvt	
 x1 


jetbeam pa10 

 rrt01 

maglite mini-mag	x 6 
 1 x grn led 
 1x uv led	
 2d x 2	mag led 
 3d diamond-led	
 2c x 2 “ 
 solitaire x 2	nite-ize 
 xl100 accelerometer 
 xl50 
 ml125 rechargeable 
 magcharger terralux 310	
 “ malkoff	
nitecore ea4 pioneer 
novatac edc-120 
olight t25 digital 
opcom laser red	x 2	
 “ grn 
Paklite uv/wht	
peak shasta	pink 
petzl headlght 
photons intl	pi 
powertac e3 
princeton tec	aurora	headlight	
 ll bean	
ra lights ra twisty	
rexlight rex 2.0 
safelight pal light 
streamlight keymate 
 protac 1L 
 twintask	uv/xenon 
 stinger lite pipe 
 nano 
 stylus 
 sidewinder	
surefire 6p 
 nitrolon g2 
 a2l aviator	blu/wt	
 a2 wt/wt	
 “ yl/gn	
 
uk as2	divelight	xenon 
victorinox swissbit 
 swiss army
 swisscard
 
xeno tiger e03	ver. 2	
zebralight h502


hope to add some vinh's to the list soon. i left off at least 6 dozen lights that i've since sold


----------



## msim

Time for an updated list (by battery type):

*10180*
Quantum DD
*
10250/10440*
MBI HF-R

*AAA
*Inova AAA
Lumapower LM21
Maratac AAA Rev 2
Petzl Tikkina 3 headlamp


*AA*
Fenix E11
Fenix LD22 XP-G
Fenix LD22 XP-G2
Fenix LD41 XM-L
L3 Illumination L10 XP-G2
L3 Illumination L10 Nichia 219B
Shiningbeam i-Mini XP-G Neutral with AA tube (14500)
Sunwayman M40A MC-E


*CR123/16340*
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 XP-G R5
Foursevens Mini 123 XP-G2
HDS Clicky 100 High CRI SSC P4
Nitecore EC1
Sunwayman V11R
Surefire E1B (Started the addiction, oldest light)
Solarforce Z1
Zebralight H31w


*17670*
Surefire G2X Pro (6PX 320 lumen 2-mode head)


*18350/18650*
*P60 light engines:
*Kerberos Triple XP-G Neutral P60
Nailbender 5000K 5 mode XP-G2
Nailbender 5000K single mode 1.7a XP-G2
Nichia 219B 700mah single mode
Solarforce XM-L2 4 mode
Sportac Triple Nichia P60
Vinh XM-L U3 4.2A 3 mode
Vinh XM-L2 Neutral Dedomed DD 
Vinh XP-E2 Neutral Dedomed 3 mode, 3a high
Vinh XP-G2 Neutral 3 mode, 3a high
Vinh XP-G2 6500K 3 mode, 2a high
Vinh modded SolarForce M3 head, Dedomed XM-L2 Neutral 4.2a high



*P60 body/hosts*
Surefire 6P bored
Fivemega 1x18350 body
Oveready shorty host with C adapter
Solarforce L2M x3
Solarforce L2T x2
Solarforce L2N
Solarforce P1D 


*P60 tailcaps/bezels of note*
Oveready Triad tail cap with clip w/McClicky
RPM tail cap w/McClicky
Z41 w/McClicky x2
Z41 with Oveready ZeroRez Shorty
Ronac smoothie bezel

*26650
*Fraz Qzark QTC Light


----------



## torchsarecool

My budding collection

maglite 2d led
maglite 2aa x 2
maglite solitaire (just for nostalgias sake)
Maglite solitaire led
maglite 2d
maglite 2aa led
fenix tk60
fenix tk20
fenix e05
fenix e25
sunwayman d20a gemini
sunwayled m40a
olight s10 baton
olight i3s
eagletac gx25a3
Fenix e35ue
inova x1
nitecore eax hammer
nitecore tube

coming along nicely although some of the guys on here have unreal collections!!

Previously owned

sunwayman t40cs
nitecore tm11
eagletac sx25l3

got rid of the multi cell li ion lights but do miss them!


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC52w L2
FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus AA body
Olight O'Pen
Nitecore P16
Nitecore MT1C
Nitecore MT21A
Supbeam L25 modded
iTP EOS A1


----------



## T.H.Cone

*T.H.Cone collection*

*AAA * 

Maglite Solitare
Sunwayman R01A, tan
7- Olight i3 EOS, blue (x2), gold, purple (x2), red (x2)

*2xAAA * 

Romisen RC-27 II Q5 

*3xAAA*

Cree XML-T6 5-Mode Zooming in brown

*AA*

4- Pentagon Light "M.O.L.L.E." lights, 2 GITD, 1 FDE, 1 OD
3- Sipik SK68s, green, red, blue 
Romisen RC-G2 III Cree XP-G R5; in gray 
2- Olight i2 EOS
Olight TC-10, TC-15 Titanium Transformer set
UltraFire UF-H2B Cree XR-E Q5 
X-Power Galaxy Cree XP-G R5-4C 4-Mode in desert yellow
Spark SG5

*2xAA*

9- Mini Maglites, four black, one woodland camp, four digicam
Romisen RC-N3 WW, can also take a single cr123
4Sevens Quark AA sq. xm-l
3- 4Sevens Quark AA sq. Tactical xm-l 

*3xAAA*

Fandyfire Rook, heavily modified
Mini Maglite, heavily modified
(mods done by Old Lumens)

*4xAA * 

Nitecore EA4W

*1xCR123 * 

Romisen RC-C3 II NW
Romisen RC-A4 x Q5
2-Solarforce L2m (purchased as shorties)
2- 2012 SF L2m (purchased w/ the extension tube)
Ultrafire WF-501A
3- Olight i1 EOS
Sunwayman C10R Cree XM-L U2 5-Mode 
Sunwayman M11R Cree XM-L U2 6-Mode in desert yellow

*2xCR123 * 

Surefire E2D
Surefire G2N, tan
Fenix TK-12
Solarforce L2, tan
Solarforce L2T
Solarforce L2P, blue
Solarforce L2N
3- Solarforce P1s, brown, green, yellow
6- Ultrafire WF-501B, blue, green (x2), purple, red, camo
Romisen RC-M4 II Neutral White 2-Mode
Romisen RC-F4 II CREE R2
Romisen RC-F4 II NW Neutral White 
Shiningbeam P-Rocket II

*3C*

2- Defiant Tactical Super Thrower

*5C*

Defiant Tactical 5C

*2D * 

Maglite 2-cell D, black

*3D * 

5 Maglite 3-cell D, two red, blue, two woodland camp


----------



## RipD

*Re: T.H.Cone collection*

*AAA*
Odepro M37 (twisty)
DGQ R51A (clicky)
Mag-light mini - not used in years
*
AA/14500*
JetBeam PA10

*18650*
Olight M18

*2 AA
*Several Maglight minis around - most with batteries stuck in them

*2D/3D*Maglights - unused for a long time


----------



## AB8XL

*-LED Flashlights- (142)

--Fenix-- (23)
E01 Nichia GS (2) (1xAAA)
L0D CE 7090 XR-E Q5 (2) (1xAAA)
L1D CE 7090 XR-E Q5 (1xAA/14500)
L2D CE 7090 XR-E Q5 SMO Reflector (2xAA)
L2D CE 7090 XR-E Q5 OP Reflector (2xAA)
LD01CE 7090 XR-E Q5 (1xAAA)
LD01 XP-G R4 (1xAAA)
LD01 SS XP-G R5 (1xAAA)
LD02 XP-E2 (2) (1xAAA)
LD05 XP-E R2 (2xAAA)
TK40 MC-E (8xAA)
TK41 XM-L (8xAA)
TK50 XP-G R5 (2xD)
LD41 XM-L2 U2 (4xAA)
LD20 XP-G R5 (2xAA)
LD15 XP-G R4 (1xAA)
HP10 XR-E Q5 (4xAA)
HP15 XM-L2 (4xAA)
CL25R (2) (1x18650)

--Spark Light-- (9)
SD73-CW XM-L2 T6 (3xAAA)
SD52-NW XM-L2 T5 (2xAA)
SG3-NW XM-L2 T5** (5) (1xRCR123)
SL6S-740NW XM-L2 T5 (1x18650)
SD6-460NW (1x18650)

--Zebralight-- (7)
SC51 XP-G R4 (1xAA)
SC62w XM-L2 (1x18650)
SC600w Mk IV HI XHP35 (1x18650)
SC600Fd Mk IV Plus XHP50 (1x18650)
SC53Fc XP-L2 (1xAA)
SC64c LE (1x18650)
SC700d XHP70.2 (1x21700)
**
Jet Beam E3S XP-G R4 (1xAA)

--4Sevens-- (14)
Qmini AA XP-G S2 (2) (1xAA/14500)
Qmini AA2 XP-G 85+ CRI (2xAA)
Qmini AA2 XP-G R5 (2xAA)
Quark X AA2 XM-L (2) (2xAA)
Quark Pro QPA XP-G2 (2) (1xAA/14500)
Quark QK2A-X XM-L2 (2) (2xAA)
Mini MA XP-G2 (2) (1xAA)
Quark QK2A Gen 2 (2xAA)
Quark QPLC Gen 2 (CR123A/RCR123)

--Prometheus / 4Sevens-- (9)
Preon P1 MKIII
Preon P2 MKIII
Mini Turbo MKIII
Quark QK2A MKIII (2)
Quark QK16L MKIII (4)

--Lumitop-- (1)
FW3A - SST20

--EagleTac-- (18)
D25A mini XP-G2 R5 (2) (1xAA/14500)
D25A Clicky - Nichia 219 B10 4500K (3) (1xAA/14500)
D25A Clicky - Nichia 219 C 4000K (1xAA/14500)
D25A Clicky Ti - Nichia 219 B10 4500K (1xAA/14500)
D25A2 Clicky XM-L2 U2 (2xAA)
D25A2 Clicky Nichia 219 B10 4500K (2xAA)
D25A2 Clicky Nichia 219 B 5700K (2xAA)
D25A2 Clicky Nichia 219 C 4000K (2xAA)
MX25L3C 6 x Nichia 219 B11 (3x18650) w/kit
T25C2 XM-L2 T6 (Neutral White) w/kit, Triple Nichia 219 B & XM-L Color drop-in (1x18650)
MX25L3C 6 x Nichia 219 B11 (3x18650) w/o kit
D25LC2 XP-L Hi V3 (1x18650)
**T25C2 Triple Nichia 219 C (1x18650)
D3A Clicky Ti - Nichia 219 C 4000K (1xAA/14500) (12/2018) (AC750)
**D25A MKII Clicky - Nichia 219 C 4000K (1xAA/14500) (12/2018) (AC750)
 
--Nitecore-- (14)
EZ AA XP-G R5 (2) (1xAA)
T5s XP-G R5 (1xAAA)
IFD2 XP-G R5 OP Reflector (2xAA)
IFD2 XP-G R5 SMO Reflector (2) (2xAA)
EAX Hammer 2 x XM-L2 T6 (8xAA)
MT2A XP-G2 R5 (2) (2xAA)
MT1A XP-G2 R5 (2) (1xAA/14500)
TM16 (4x18650)
EC4S (2) (2x18650)
MT06MD (3) (2xAAA)

--Olight-- (6)
S80 Baton XM-L2 U2 (2) (1x26650)
R50 Pro Seeker LE Cree XHP70 (1x26650)
M1T Raider (1xRCR123A)
PL-Mini
PL-Mini 2
PL-2 (2xCR123A)*
*
--LED Lenser-- (6)
T7 (2) (4xAAA)
V2 Power Chip Luxeon I (2) (3xN)
V2 Triplex (3xN)
V2 Micro Moon (4xAG5)

--iTP-- (2)
A3 EOS XP-E Q5 (1xAAA)
A3 EOS XP-G R5 (1xAAA)

-CooYoo-- (5)
Quantum SS (2) (1x10180)
Quantum Ti (3) (1x10180)

--L3 Illumination-- (3)
L10 Nichia 219 B10 (2) (1xAA)
L10 Cree XP-G2 (1xAA)

--Rayovac-- (2)
Value bright 5 lumen (2xAA)
Indestructible XP-G (2) (2xAA)

On Light 3W3A3 – Changed to Osram Golden Dragon (3xAAA)

Duracell Durabeam XM-L (3xC)

Defiant XM-L2 (3xD)

--Maglite-- (5)
3W LED Drop in (3xD)
w/ TerraLux TLE-5EX MiniStar2 (3) (2xAA)
w/LED (2) (2xAA)

Coleman Lantern Cree 7090 XR-E (4xD)

Dorcy Head Light w/ Luxeon III Star (3xAAA)

--Brinkman-- (2)
809-1033-1 headlight (3xAAA)
Clip & Swivel head OP reflector 7090 XP-E (2) (2xAAA)

--Costco-- (11)
TechLite Lumen Master XP-G R4 CREE 250 (4) (3xAAA)
TechLite Lumen Master XP-G 200 Lumen (4) (3xAAA)
TechLite Lumen Master XP-E 160 Lumen (3) (3xAAA)

CPS UV-A (Long wave UV) 325-375nm Light (2xAA)

-Battery Testers-

ZTS MBT-1 Battery Tester (2)
ZTS MINI-MBT
Radio Shack 22-032A

-Battery Chargers-

Maha MH-C801D (3)
Maha MH-C808M
Maha MH-C9000
Maha MH-C490F
Nitecore D4
Nitecore UM10
LaCrosse BC-700 (2)
Efest LUC V4
XTAR SV2, SC1, SC2, MC2 Plus

-Batteries- (400+)

200+ x AA’s of various Sanyo Eneloop Generations
120 x AAA’s of various Sanyo Eneloop Generations
16 x AAA’s Powerex Imedion
6 x C Powerex Imedion
6 x D Powerex Imedion
8 x D Tenergy Centura
14 x 9V Powerex Imedion
10 x 14500 Olight 750mAh
8 x 14500 Nitecore 750mAh
12 x 14500 EagleTac 750mAh
2 x 18650 Fenix 2300mAh
8 x 18650 Olight 3400mAh
4 x 18650 Olight 3600mAh
12 x 18650 KeepPower 3500mAh
10 x 18650 Panasonic / Sanyo NCR18650GA 3500mAh (Red)
5 x 18650 Sanyo UR18650RX 2000mAh (Red)
1 x Samsung ICR18650-26H 2600mAh (Pink)
**14 x Samsung ICR18650-28A 2800mAh (Light Blue)
**8 x Sony US18650GR 2200mAh (Green)
6 x 26650 Olight 4000mAh
2 x 21700 Samsung INR21700-40T
2 x 16650 FourSevens 
4 x RCR123A Olight
1 x RCR123A FourSevens
*


----------



## airmen

Thrunite T10, T20 and TN12(2014). AceBeam K40M ordered, but not yet arrived.


----------



## Jaegerbomb

Wow some of you have a HUGE list of torches... is it because you constantly upgrade?

My list:
Olight M22 Warrior
Tank007 TK360 (sits in Nitecore HB02 headband)
Spark SF3 (will also sit in headband or on belt)


----------



## H.J.M.

And here it starts
Led lenser Tac light: 100 LmNs, 3xAaa
Led lenser p3: 27 LmNs, 1xaa

Fenix E12
Fenix E25

petzl MyoXP

Innovations 4 d cell, 5 led light (old, unknown source)

Crank powered triple led light, no markings. (Unknown source)

MotoMaster cordless LED work light. 16+1 LEDs . Magnetic bottom, hook on top, rechargeable, plastic. 

My cell phone is a flashlight too. I use the home screen to navigate around sleeping people in "moon"mode. 

Lights on the way: (Whooo Hooo) 

Olight S15baton with extension tube

Balder SE-1 w/ Cree XP-G2 R5 (AA/14500), extension tube, 

one of these will be a gift^^

Just got :
fenix HL50
fenix HP 30
otw(on the way) thrunite v4 Ti aaa
Joe


----------



## jjwaldman21

Man, I seem to be way behind!

Shining beam Spark
Black Diamond Storm
Zebralight H502 (my favorite and EDC)

I am in search of a good pistol weapon light....


----------



## RemcoM

Tmack said:


>



Hi Tmack,

How much kcD has your K60vn? Whats the beamprofile? Flood/small beam? Difference, between the stock TK75?


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Latest on top. From HDS upward, purchased after CPF join date. .......

MDC HA 1AA
Atom AA (mule)
ZrayVN
Atom A0
Ti
QTA
L10
Ti3
TubeVN
Tube
i3S
PD35, 2014 960 lumen
HDS Executive 250 with SwitchCapR__ 
PD22, 200 lumen
G2 Nitrolon black + M61LL
G2 Nitrolon green, incandescent
6P + M61LL
3 D cell Maglite, incandescent

coming:

NO MORE ....  

03.09.15


----------



## Landshark99

The Latest List 

Flashlights

EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia 2014
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky Color
EagleTac TX25C2
EagleTac G25C2
EagleTac G25C2 MKII T6
Fenix LD41
Fenix TK40 X 2
Fenix TK41
4Sevens Preon P1 Titanium Gen 2
Maglite Mini
Maglite 3C cell
Maglite 3D cell X 2
Maglite 6D cell
Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EC2
Nitecore EA4 X 2
Nitecore EA41 2015
Nitecore TM06
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore TM15
Nu-Flare 2L x 4
Olight i3
Olight S10 Baton Ti
Olight S10R Baton 
Olight S30R Baton
Olight Limited Edition SR95UT
Olight SR95S-UT
Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label
Rofis JR20
Spark ST5-220W
Streamlight Nano x 4
Streamlight Protac Tactical 2L
Sunwayman V10R Ti+
Sunwayman M11R
Sunwayman M11R Sirrius Ti
Sunwayman V11R
Sunwayman T60CS
Surefire E2D LED Defender
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire L2
Surefire L4
Surefire 6p Original X 2
Surefire 9P Original
Surefire 9P Original with Turbo head
Surefire P2X Fury
Surefire Saint Headlamp
ThruNite Ti
ThruNite TN4A X2
ThruNite TN10
ThruNite TN30
ThruNite TN31 Cool White
ThruNite TN31 Neutral White
ThruNite TN36
Zebralight H31w
Zebralight H31Fr Floody Red X3
Zebralight SC80
Zebralight SC600w
Zebralight S6330

*Lanterns*
Black Diamond Orbit Lantern X2
Black Diamond Apollo Lantern
Black Diamond Titan Lantern
Coleman NorthStar Lantern X2
Goal Zero Lighthouse 250 Lantern X2
Snow Peak Hozuki LED Lantern
UST 10-Day Lantern
UST 30-Day Lantern X2


----------



## landslug

My puny light collection consists of:
Surefure G2 I (originally a incandescent) which I thought was great compared to my old mag lights!
Sure E2D LED
Surefire Fury
Surefire Peacekeeper
AE light mini might 85 ( keep in my backpack as spare /loaner flashlight)
And last but not least my old 4D Mag light...


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC52w L2
FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus AA body
FourSevens MMU-X3
Olight O'Pen
Olight M2X-UT
Nitecore P16
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore EA41 2015 Edition
Supbeam L25 modded
EagleTac D25A
iTP EOS A1


----------



## Supercharge

Just started a collection with a fenix pd35 (2014 edition)


----------



## dJippe

-Uinfire B52
-Zebralight SC52 L2
-Mini Maglite Led Pro +
-Led Lenser T7.2
-Eagtac D25C XM-L2
-Convoy S2+ XM-L2 U2-1A 2100mA "2-mode groups (annoying)"
-Convoy S2+ XM-L2 T6-3B 1400mA "3-mode only"
-Convoy M2 U2-1A 2800mA
-Convoy L4 U2-1A
-Lumonite Compass 1000 (Armytek Wizard Pro's valostore.fi version)

I use most of them at work (carry one at time) and headlamp in toolbox, except Uinfire always at my home and L4 is too big. SC52 is my edc.


next one: 

Foursevens Quark QP-/QT2L-X Burst or Surefire G2X Pro or Eagtac D25LC2 XM-L2 cool white ??

i cant decide


----------



## bestellen

Mine:
- Inova Microlight (red LED)
- Inova Microlight (white LED)
- HDS EDC Basic 60 
- Fenix P1D Cree (black)
-Nano #103
-HDS EDC U60 GT
-Night Ops Gladius black


----------



## ForrestChump

bestellen said:


> Mine:
> - Inova Microlight (red LED)
> - Inova Microlight (white LED)
> - HDS EDC Basic 60
> - Fenix P1D Cree (black)
> -Nano #103
> -HDS EDC U60 GT
> -Night Ops Gladius black



:welcome:


Mine:

*HDS 120

Petzl Tikka

Surefire P3X Fury
*


----------



## KDM

*HDS
170N rotary
XP-L 5700k rotary
XP-L 4000k clicky
170N clicky
XPG2 4000k clicky

*Foursevens
Quark Pro QP2L-X XML2
Quark Pro QP2L-X XPG now
Quark Pro QP2L-X XPG hi cri
Preon P0
Atom
Atomvn XML2
Preon P0 Ti CPF 15 year commemorative edition
Mini MLR2
Ti Mini ML
Q Mini 123 Hi Cri
Q Mini CR2 Hi Cri
Atom AAF
Quark 123 XPE neutral

*Eagletac
D25C ti XPG2 4000k
D25C XML2
TX25C2vn

*Jetbeam
TC-R1 ti XML2 4000k
RRT-01 XML2 5000k

*Cool Fall
007 Spy XML2 5000k

*Muyshondt
Mako Mk II RO
Aeon Mk I

*Sunwayman
C21Cvn 4000k
C20C XML2 5000k
V10R TI+ XPG2 5000k
V10R TI XML2 4000k
V10R XP-L 5700k
V10R XP-L 4000k
V10R XML2 5000k
V10R XML2 6500k
V11R XML2 5000k
S10R XML2 5000k
R02A
D20A

*Nitecore
EX11.2
EX 11.2
SENS CR
Tube
T0 Black
T0 Blue

*Thrunite
T10T XP-L
AAA ti
AAA ti3

*Supbeam
X40vn XML2 4500k

*L3 Illumination
L10 XPG2
L10 219A
L10c 219B

*Solar force
L2T XPG2
L2T XML2
L2M UV

*Oveready
Copper E2E XPG2
Moddoo Torch Lab triple XPG2
Moddoo custom P60 18650
Moddoo custom P60 18650
Moddoo custom P60 18500
Moddoo custom P60 18350

*Prometheus Lights
Alpha Ready Made
Beta QR
Beta QR
Beta QR cu

*Malkoff
MDC AA XPG2
MDC AA XPG2 neutral
MDC mule
MD2 M61219a
MD2 M61219b
MD2 M61N
MD2 M61LN
MD2 361N
MD2 361N
MD4 Wildcat XPG2 neutral

*Surefire
E2E mule
E2E triple 219
6P M61

*Mcgizmo
Aqua ram XML2
Haiku XPG2 4500k 123
Haiku XML2 5000k AA
Mule XML2 5000k 2x123

*Mac's
Tri EDC Ti XPG2 5500k
Tri EDC Al XPG2 4000k
EDC Al SST-50

*Zebralight
S6330
SC600W
SC600
SC600W Mk ll
SC62W
SC62C
SC60
SC60
SC80
SC80W
SC52W
SC52W
SC31
SC31FW
H600
H600FW
H600FW Mk ll
H602W
H502
H502c
H51
H31c

*Niwalker
MM15

*Tain
Ottavino ti v2

*DQG
Tiny AAA ti
Tiny AAA ti

*Rayus
C01 219b

*MBI
UTT XML2 4000k

*Sinner
Ti Tri EDC 

*Spark
SD6-460NW
SG3-NW

*Fenix
PD12

*Olight
S10R

*Veleno Designs
Quantum D2

And others I'm to lazy to look up right now.


----------



## maxaman1981

-Nightsearcher 750
-Nightsearcher SL850
-Nightsearcher Commander
-Nightsearcher Explorer XPG
-Nightsearcher Zoom
-Nightsearcher Zoom 480
-Nightsearcher Bikestar
-Nightsearcher 2in1 headtorch
-Nightsearcher Workstar
-Nightsearcher trio (three of them)
-Nightsearcher Panther HiD
-Maglight 6D cell (incandescant)
-Maglight 2D cell (incandescant) (2 of these)
-Replica military right angle flashlight
-Rusty genuine military right angle flashlight
-Streamlight sidewinder (military, coyote)
-Streamlight sidewinder compact (military, coyote)
-Streamlight sidewinder compact II (military, coyote)
-Streamlight stylus
-Olight X6
-Several wind up flashlights in car.
-15,000,000 candlepower spotlight, very large, incandescant bulb.
That might be it, maybe missed one or two.


----------



## Chay

Here's my small collection!

- Fenix PD35 (2014), E12, E15, LD22, Mini Maglite AA, and a Thrunite Neutron 2C V2 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Got Lumens?

120+. FOURSEVENS
20+ . .MBI's
15+ . .Skilhunt's
.3. . . Olight's
.3. . . Armytek's
. . . ..OMG Lumens Signature Enthusiast V.3 one of 12
. . . . .Dozens of China stuff
.10+ . Maglight's
. .3 . .Inova's
. .1 . .Surefire G2
.12 . .Bronte's
. .2 . .Spark's

GL


----------



## Billm67

My list isn't very long...but here goes:

2 Surefire 6p's 
Several "D" sized mag lights
Mini Mag LED 2 aaa
Mini Mag LED 3 aaa
Streamlight Ultra Stinger
Boker Plus FC1


----------



## search_and_rescue

Fenix(R) E12
Fenix (R) P3D

Jetbeam(R) BC10

Nitecore(R) TM36

Olight(R) SR90

Surefire(R) M6LT Guardian

wish list
ThruNite(R) TN36 New Model With Serial No.+Lanyard


----------



## KickTheCAN

I have a very small collection, looking to expand soon, though!

EagleEye F35
Ultrafire 502B

I know, they're cheap and budget flashlights, but they work.

I am looking to add a V54 edition light soon. Big jump, but from looks of it, it'll be a very good investment.


----------



## jonwkng

KickTheCAN said:


> I am looking to add a V54 edition light soon. Big jump, but from looks of it, it'll be a very good investment.



Hi KickTheCAN! :welcome:

Nice that you're getting yourself a Vinh light. Do drop by at The Lounge in Vinh's Subforum and say hi. :wave:


----------



## JPA261

Surefire
-E2D Defender
-E2D Defender body with KX2C head
-Surefire 6P Defender
-G2 with Malkoff M60 drop in head
-G2X (200 lumen version)
-G2ZX (320 lumen version)
-E1B Backup
-E1D Defender
-LX2
-2 Surefire X300
-M620v

Elzetta
-2 Alpha (high/low switch and Rotary switch)
-Bravo (high/ low switch)
-Charlie with AVS head (high/strobe)

HDS
- 170 tactical version
-250 tactical rotary (coming in the mail)
-250 EDC LE clicky (also coming in the mail)

Inova
-2 rechargeable Inova T4 lights
-keychain microlight

Streamlight
-Microstream
-Stinger DS

-Novatac 120T


----------



## darwin

HDS
HDS 100 High CRI - Orange Cerakote
HDS 170 Tactical - Orange Cerakote
HDS 170 Tactical - Dark Earth Cerakote

Incoming/ordered:
HDS 170 Ti Clicky (did I mention... Ti?)
HDS 4000k XP-L Neutral Rotary (group buy)

Purchased but gifted:
Ra 100 High CRI - plain old black/silver.


Non HDS:
Armytek Tiara C1 Pro Warm
iPhone 6 (LOL)
Many little Maratac keychain lights (mounted inside bags to illuminate pockets)

Apparently I have a thing for Henry's lights... I don't really see it as a "collection," more of a gathering and accumulation. I generally only buy one or two lights every few years and keep/use them.


----------



## Tacti'cool'

Surefire M2 - w/ OR bezel and malkoff m61n
Surefire C3 - w/ M2 bezel and malkoff m61nl
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire UB3T Invictus
Surefire G2
Surefire M952V Weaponlight
Surefire 6p Round Body
ARC AAA Snow
McGizmo Sapphire (upgraded to 25 GS by Don)
McGizmo SunDrop - w/ x1 AA pack
Tain Ottavino V2
Cool Fall Spy 007 (202)

And I'm sure there will be many more to come. *wallet crying*


----------



## Jammin

in order of purchase... so you can see the evolution of the addiction...
Maglight 4-D incandescent
SF-G2
SL-Sidewinder Pro Compact II
SL-Stinger LED
SL-Stylus Pro
SF-6px Defender
Olight-S10
ZL-sc52 aa
Olight-SR52
Thrunite-TN12 (on the way)
Nitecore-CR6 Chameleon (next months light)


----------



## Str8stroke

Jammin, you should Malkoff or Fivemega that Maglite! That would really show some evolution from the onset of your addiction!


----------



## magellan

Str8stroke said:


> Jammin, you should Malkoff or Fivemega that Maglite! That would really show some evolution from the onset of your addiction!



Great idea, Str8stroke, Mags were made to be modded!


----------



## kostas147

Sunwayman D20A
4Sevens Mini 
Nitecore EA4W
Nitecore EZ CR2
Zebralight H52w
Fenix HL20


----------



## Eneloops

1.) Sunwayman V10R Ti+
2.) Lenslight Micro Ti (TAD)
3.) Veleno Designs Quantum D2 SS (2 green trits)
4.) Fenix E-11
5.) Fenix E-21
6.) Fenix HL-30
7.) Fenix HL-55
8.) Petzl TIKKA XP
9.) Maratac AAA Stainless
10.) TANK007 TK-566 (UV 365 nm)
11.) UltraFire C3 (UV 395 nm)
12.) Maglite 3-AA LED
13.) CQG-S1


----------



## livewrongprojects

these are all i have 

1. SF G2
2. SF 6P
3. SF C2
4. Maglite 2C
5. Maglite 3C
6. Petzl PIXA 2


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I used to hate it when I would see people who had over 100 lights and 3 or 4 of the same light, usually my favorites. So I started counting....uh did I mention I tend to be a little bit hypocritical? I lost count at 110 so I have to start over...

See what I mean? This is only the top shelf:


----------



## efoo

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I used to hate it when I would see people who had over 100 lights and 3 or 4 of the same light, usually my favorites. So I started counting....uh did I mention I tend to be a little bit hypocritical? I lost count at 110 so I have to start over...



Haha this is one of the reasons I come to this forum, to see some extreme fanatics like you with your torch collection.

I only have puny collection compared to you, in chronological order:
- some Dorcy brand torch with halogen bulb and side fluorescent tube. I think it is dead now, killed by one of the leaked AA batteries in it.
- Dolphin Micro. Have swapped its original halogen bulb with a 30-lumen LED bulb.
- Fenix LD20.
- TrustFire S-A2.
- now waiting for my new Thrunite TN4A to arrive next month...
As you can see I am an AA-battery fan


----------



## david57strat

Edit - 07-21-15 - I picked up Nitecore HC50 Headlamp, back in June. Love it! 
Not pictured - Fenix PD40 MT-G2 (Which I used, ceiling-bounced, to take this shot lol)

Here is the New HC50 






14500
Nitecore EA11
Nitecore SRT3
Olight TC15 SS
Sipik SK68
Sunwayman V11R
Thrunite T10
Thrunite T10 (2014 Edition) – Neutral
Trustfire Z8

16340
Thrunite T20 – Neutral
XTAR Wk21 Meteor

17650
EagleTac P20C2 Mark II
Pelican 2320 with 3-mode Nichia 219 (approximately 200 lumens on high)

18650
Armytek Predator v2.5
Armytek Barracuda XM-L2 T6
EagleTac D25LC2
EagleTac T10LC2
Fenix E50
Fenix TK15 S2
Fenix TK22
Fenix TK51
JetBeam RRT-1
JetBeam WL-S4 (MT-G2)
Klarus XT2C
Nitecore CB6
Nitecore CB6 (2)
Nitecore EC20
* Nitecore HC50 Headlamp - picked up in June *
Nitecore P12
Nitecore P25
Olight M20-X
Olight S20
SolarForce L2
SolarForce L2D
SolarForce L2-D18
SolarForce L2M
SolarForce L2M
SolarForce L2N
SolarForce L2N
SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2T
SolarForce L2T
SolarForce L2T
SolarForce L2T
Thrunite Catapult V3
Thrunite TN30
I’m too lazy to re-type all of the drop-ins installed in the Solarforce lights, but here they are…(lets’ see if this works)
Int’l Outdoor UV
Cree XP-L U5 7B
Sportac triple Nichia 219 (1-mode)
Nichia 219 B10 4500k 92CRI 4-mode
Sportac Triple XP-G2 Drop-in 1-mode
Cree XM-L 7C (5-mode)
Nichia 219 (3-mode)
Triple Nichia 219 (3)
Cree XM-L U2 3B 3-mode
Cree XP-L U5 7B 3-mode
Cree XP-L V5 1-mode (cool white)
Customlites Cree XM-L2 S6 7A2 3-mode (H/L/Strobe)
Malkoff M361 Cree XP-G2 3-mode
Customlites Cree XP-G2 R5 3D 3-mode
EDC+ Cree XM-L U2 3-mode
Customlites Cree XM-L2 U2 1T 5-mode
…and the colors:
Gunmetal Steel
Black
Grey
Black
Black
Black
Black
Black
*Blue*
*Grey*
*Gold*
Black
Black
*Stainless Steel*
Black
Black

26650
Fenix PD40
FourSevens/4 Sevens Maelstrom X10

AA
Fenix E11
Fenix E40
Fenix HP25 (It’s kind of hidden away, in front of the Fenix E40, and TK41, on the right hand side. There’s a better view of it in Post #146)
Fenix TK41
Maglite MiniMag Bronze (stock incandescent)
Maglite MiniMag Purple (with TerraLux MiniStar2 TLE-5EX 140 lumen..probably 100 OTF) LED upgrade
Nitecore EA4
Nitecore MT21a
Olight S35
XTAR WK50

 D
Maglite 2D Red, with Malkoff XP-G2 (270 OTF lumens) drop-in, installed
Maglite 2DL (stock)
Maglite 6D with TerraLux 1000-lumen (more like 600 OTF) drop-in, installed

LiFePO4 (CR123)
Fenix E15
FourSevens/4 Sevens QB2L-X (Gen. 1)
ITP A1 EOS
Pelican 2320 with stock 74 lumen incandescent bulb
Pelican 2390

Proprietary – Non-Removable
Nitecore Tube (Micro USB input)
70 lights, in all


----------



## thedoc007

david57strat said:


> Here is an interim picture (which includes the Barracuda, the PD40, and the WL-S4), until I can get the lights outside, and take a real one lol:



Nice line-up! Have you owned any Zebralights? Just curious...you seem to have a nice variety.


----------



## david57strat

thedoc007 said:


> Nice line-up! Have you owned any Zebralights? Just curious...you seem to have a nice variety.



Thanks! I have yet to own a Zebralight; but the SC62W is definitely on my list of must-haves, for this year


----------



## RollerBoySE

4Sevens MiNi 123, cool white
4Sevens MiNi 123, neutral white
4Sevens MiNi 123, high CRI
4Sevens MiNi X 123, cool white
4Sevens Quark 123² Turbo-X, neutral white
Rayovac Sportman LED Lantern
JETBeam BC40, neutral white
download's Pocket Rocket 6:th run SST-50, neutral white
Xeno E03 XP-G R5, neutral white
DRY 3xCREE XM-L T6 3x18650, neutral white
Crelant 7G5, neutral white
Nitecore EA4W, neutral white
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia 219 CRI92 Limited Edition 2014, high CRI
Nitecore EA41 2015 version, cool white
EagleTac D25C Clicky Nichia 219, high CRI
Nitecore EA41W 2015 version, neutral white
Nitecore EC11, cool white
Noctigon M43 Meteor, dark grey with Nichias NVSW219BT-V1 5000K CRI93
Olight M3XS-UT Javelot


----------



## Renniksgn

Well My list isn't that long - 

Wolf Eyes Sniper II Pro
Surefire 6P
Stream Light Scorpion
Stream Light Stinger
Uni-Lite 1.5w LED
Bundeswehr Torch (reallocated from a Leopard Tank in the 1980's)
Maglite (2D,4D, 6D, 4C)
Fenix e12 (on the way)

Cheers
Greg


----------



## me_no_thing

my small list : novatac strom novatac 120p tank007 pa02 thrunite ti armytek tiara armytek partner a1 nitecore p12 nitecore ea11 supfire m6 solarforce l2x


----------



## ali31766

My small collection


DSC_0269


----------



## ali31766

Hi guys,
I'm newbie, I have
+Coast HP1
+SF 6P Defender
+SF 6PX pro
+Surefire L5 digital lumamax+M2 Head
:wave:


----------



## rickyro

Mcgizmo:
Haiku AA XP-G2

HDS:
Rotary 170 Nichia219B, Clicky 170 XP-G2

ElZetta:
Bravo AVS Oveready bored 18650

Surefire:
EB1 tactical

Malkoff:
MD2 turnkey Cool white, MDC 2AA cool white

Peak LED:
Eiger brass, Eiger SS, Eiger aluminum, all 219 Oveready, two TIR, one mule

Prometheus:
Beta QR aluminum, Beta QR II copper, both 219

Zebralight:
SC62d, SC600 II L2, SC52w L2, H52w L2, H502w L2

ARC:
AAA LE

Sunwayman:
C20c

Quark:
QB2A, QTA

Fenix:
E05SS

Olight:
S15

Clarus:
Mi X6 Ti


----------



## RGRAY

I'm new to collecting flashlight.

So far:

Veleno DD2 green tritium
Veleno DD2 yellow tritium
Fellhoelter bolt action
Surefire BACKUP
surefire M3LT COMBATLIGHT

I just bought a Fenix 05 stainless and I don't know why?


----------



## torchsarecool

Nitecore Eax
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore tube
Fenix tk60
Fenix e35ue
Fenix e05
Olight i3s
Olight sr51
Sunwayman d20a
Eagletac gx25a3
Sunwayman m40a
Olight s10 baton
Surefire ubr invictus
Fenix tk20
Fenix e25
Olight s10 baton xml2 
Innova something or other
Some maglites


----------



## akhyar

Deleted.
double post


----------



## RGRAY

*FLASHLIGHTS

ARC
*ARC original alm black AAA
ARC Limited Edition alm green AAA
ARC-P alm natural AAA 
ARC-P GS alm black AAA
ARC alm natural AA
*COOL FALL
*Spy 007 XM-L2 (2rd 2bl 4grn trit) RCR123*
COOYOO*
Quantum ss 10180 
Quantum cu 10180 
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*CQG*
Bullet ss cw CR123A 
*DQG
*Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
Hobi br nw 10180
Hobi ti cw 10180 
Spy ti (green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180  
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank 007 ES12 ss AAA 
*EAGLETAC*
D25Cvn XPG2 PDT pol dht RCR123
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123 
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action Mini black AAA
 Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action black CR2
Fellhoelter cu Bolt-Action CR2
Preon 1 cu AAA
*GEORGE KEMENES
*Nucleus tl pol (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus dam (5 green trit) button cell
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180
Mini-1 XPG2 cu raw 10180
*KLARUS
*Mi7 alm black 14500
*LENSLIGHT 
*Micro ti delta wrap AAA 
Microo cu. smooth AAA
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini alm strike bezel RCR123 
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool ti AAA
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*LUMMI
*Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee ag (green trit) 10180
Wee da (ice blue trit) 10180
Raw alm (no trit) CR2 
Raw ns (2 green trit) 14250 
Raw ss bb (no trit) 14250 
Raw ss pol (2 green trit) 14250 
Raw ti (4 blue trit) 14250 
Raw ag (no trit) 14250
Raw da (1 blue trit) 14250
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) 14250 
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
Peanut ss 10180
*MBI
*HF Micro ss (2 green trit) 10250
HF-R alm black w zoom head 10250
HF-R ss (10 of 12) 10250
HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit) 10250
*MCGIZMO
*Sapphire 25 ti AAA
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180 
Illumine X2 ss 10180 
Illumine X3 cu 10180
BL43T ti (blue n green trit) 10180
BL43vn ti 219c 5000K DHT (blue, green trit) 10180
*MODAMAG
*Drake alm 10180
Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
 Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Rocket TiCN 10280 and AAA
*MUYSHONDT
*Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Spinner ti (no trit) AA
Ion alm nat 2 stage CR2
Ion alm black 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
Nautilus alm black 2 stage RCR123
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2 
Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 alm black CR123 (3)
S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123 
S1 ti pol (2 ice blue trit) CR123
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Matterhorn Peak LED Solutions ss smooth keychain AAA 
Matterhorn 5mm brass uv AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass white sanded led AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger proto raw AAA
Eiger proto raw red led AAA
Eiger proto coated not anodized AAA
Eiger Peak LED Solutions ss smooth pocket mule AAA  
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180 
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250 
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger Ultra ss knurl lug 10250
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
*PHOTONFANATIC
*Killer ti DLC AAA 
Double Groove ti DLC (ice blue trit) RCR123
Groovy alm RCR123
*PI PROJECTS*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*REYLIGHT
*Pineapple Brass (green trit) AA
TI LAN ti (4 green 6 ice blue) AA 14500 
*SURFIRE*
Backup alm black CR123
Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti (green glow, green trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti 7 (blue glow 3 blue 3 ice blue 1 green trit) AA
Flute ti 13 (green glow, 13 green trit) AA
Flute da 17 (blue glow, 9 blue, 8 orange trit) AA 
 Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*TNC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
QDD ss #0172 (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
 QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
 QD2 ss (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue) 10180
Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180
Avant ti (5 green trit) 
*VOLLSION
*SP11-S ss (yellow trit) AAA
SP11vn VN2 XPL V6 7000K ss (green trit) 10440

 *GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *

ATWOOD
*Lanslide titanium trit-sloted (3 green trit)
*BULLACULLA*
Muzzle Break Lantern ti (yellow trit) 
Muzzle Break Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
Muzzle Break Lanter zi (green trit)*
DEFTBYDESIGN
*Lantern sm br carved shipwrecked finish (yellow trit)
Lantern lg br carved shipwrecked finish (ice blue trit)
Lantern xxl cu carved raw (yellow, purple trit)
*DQG**
*Battery Case br 10180 *
Battery Case ti 10180 *
*HYDROGEN -3
*Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead br (3 orange trit) 
3-4-6 Faces Bead br (4 red trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss bb (yellow trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss brushed (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti bb (red trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti brushed (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti (green)
Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (green trit) 
Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
Stair Lantern br (green trit)
Stair Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
12x Bead ti (12 yellow trit)
Prototype Lantern cu (red trit)
Prototype Lantern ss holes (ice blue trit) 
Prototype Lantern br lines (green trit) 1 of 5 
*JEFF HANKO
*Lantern ti (green trit) 1of 3
*JIL LITE
*Constel CR123 red
*JORDAN METAL ART
*Lantern zi (green trit)
Cam Bead zi (3 green trit) 
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen alm*
Alpha Pen ti*
Alpha Pen cu*
*RAY GUN DIVISION
*Ray Gun bead ti bb (no trit)
Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
Ti (blue trit)
Cu (green trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Lantern Mini cu smooth nat (green tritium)
Lantern Mini cu smooth antq (purple trit)
Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit) 
Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit) 
Lantern cu smooth antq (green trit)
Lantern ti smooth blue ((ice blue)
Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit) 
Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
*TEC ASSECORIES*
Isotope S323 ss (purple trit)
Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
T3 ti (ice blue)
T3 6x Triode ti (2 grn 2yel 2 ib)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti)
Beadbomb V1 ti pol (ice blue)
Beadbomb V1 ti sw (green)
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm V1 ti satin (blue trit) 
Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V1 br (green trit) USA copy
Glowworm V1 dm (ice blue trit) USA copy
Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb V2 br (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti satin (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
Worky tl blue (green trit) 
Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2) 
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
*VELENO
*Battery Case (5) *
Helix Zi Bead *
Maze Tag ti (6 ice blue trit) 
Maze Tag ti (6 green trit)
Tag ti large dots (green trit)
Locator ti (green trit)
Locator zirc (blue trit)
RadHaz Tag ti (6 green trit)
Steve Ku 2x Tritium Holder alm (2 green trit)
Silet Ti plain (green trit) dark dm blade
Silet Ti maze (ice blue trit) polished dm blade
*VOLLSION
*TL23 ti glow bar (green trit)
TL25 ti glow bar (green trit)
*WASTELAND ODDITIES
*Timascus Beverage Clever*

*TOPS/SPINNERS
*BARNETTPROTOTYPING ZI 
BILLETSPIN #24 LOTUS SS 
BILLETSPIN #25 NAVIGATOR CU SS CU 
BILLETSPIN #25 NAVIGATOR SS MOKUME SS
BILLETSPIN #26 ROTOR BASKETWEAVE DAMASCUS CU
BILLETSPIN #27 TRIDENT SS DAMASTEEL SS
BILLETSPIN #29 INFECTED SPECIMEN CU SS TI
BILLETSPIN #30 K2 SS W SS 
BILLETSPIN #35 CROWN FLAMED SS SS
BILLETSPIN #37 MATRIX SS TIMASCUS SS 
BRADFORD METAL WORKS BRASS RUBY 
BRADFORD METAL WORKS SUPERCONDUCTOR 
DIGIFUNK CU SPINNER
FOREVERSPIN DA CERAMIC
INSPIRS DESIGN TTi-300 24K (4 ice blue, 9 green trit)
KREMNER DESIGN TWO STEP SS CERAMIC
KREMNER DESIGN TWO STEP COPPER CERAMIC 
MOUTAIN TOPS TI DA CERAMIC
PETERSON MINI MOKUME COPPER
PHOENIX DESIGNS CHAD NICHOLS CERAMIC
PHOENIX DESIGNS MOKUME CERAMIC
PHOENIX DESIGNS DAMASCUS MOKUME CERAMIC
PROMETHEUS COPPER RUBY
STEVEN ROBBINS MOKUME COPPER CERAMIC
TORQBAR TBSBSSMF SPINNER
TORQBAR TBSBTCBBT SPINNER
VORSO MK1 COPPER RUBY ​ 
















​


----------



## david57strat

I've updated my post (Please See Post #1279), since I've added a Nitecore HC50 to the collection. Updated pictures, as well (until I can get these lights outside...haven't gotten around to that, yet).


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> I just got a NTC MICRO TURBO.
> 
> Last night I ordered:
> 
> 1. DQG Ti VIII
> 2. DQG SPY
> 3. DQG FAIRY
> 4. DQG HOBI
> 5. CQG Bullet
> 6. Mini AAA
> 7. Tank007



Wow, nice start!

I just bought all the DQG ones myself in the last few months.


----------



## FRITZHID

Locator 300 watt
Maxabeam gen II x2
Handsun HID x7
Modded Rocky 3xaaa x2
Modded Rocky 6xaaa
Modded Coast polysteel 600
Modded surefire 3 watt
Modded Colman incan to 7 watt LED
Modded tasco 10w x3
Mini mag 2xaaa
Mini mag 2xaa x2
4 "random brand freebees"


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S15 with extender
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky

Supbeam L25 modded

Chargers:
Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC2
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH


----------



## markcorndog

just started collecting but wish to get all modified lights from here on olight x6 marauder klarus xt11 820


----------



## thburns

Let's see here.... Here's what I have as of today!

Production lights:

Armytek Dobermann Pro XP-L HI
Armytek Partner C1 Pro Warm
Armytek Partner C2 Pro XP-L Warm
Armytek Prime C2 Pro XM-L2 CW
EagleTac D25AAA Nichia
EagleTac D25AAA XP-G2
EagleTac D25C
EagleTac D25LC2 Nichia
EagleTac DX30LC2
EagleTac G25C2 Mark II XP-L HI
EagleTac MX25L3C 6*Nichia
EagleTac T25C2 XP-L HI
Fenix E01
Fenix PD25
Fenix PD35 TAC
Fenix TK16
Fenix TK75 2015
Nitecore CU6
Nitecore EA11
Nitecore EA41
Nitecore EC11
Nitecore EC21
Nitecore MH20
Nitecore P12
Nitecore P36
Nitecore SRT3
Nitecore SRT7
Nitecore TM16
Nitecore Tube
Olight M1X
Olight M23
Olight S1
Olight S10R
ThruNite T10
ThruNite Ti3
ZebraLight SC32w
ZebraLight SC52
ZebraLight SC62w

Hosts:

SolarForce L2P
SolarForce L2T

Drop-Ins:

Sportac P60 Triple Nichia (2 mode)
T25C2 Triple Nichia

Chargers:

Nitecore D2
Nitecore UM10
Opus BT-C3400
Xtar VC4

Batteries:

2x KeepPower 14500 800mAh
2x KeepPower 14500 840mAh
3x KeepPower 18350 900mAh
22x KeepPower 18650 3400mAh
3x Nitecore IMR18350 700mAh
4x Nitecore 18650 3400mAh
2x ZebraLight 18650 3400mAh


----------



## Str8stroke

thburns! In just a few months! Nice & growing collection. Maybe time to look into some Vinh editions or Custom creatures. You will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## thburns

Str8stroke said:


> thburns! In just a few months! Nice & growing collection. Maybe time to look into some Vinh editions or Custom creatures. You will be pleasantly surprised.



Thanks! I've really been considering it, maybe my next light after the DX30LC2 (or alongside it). I wouldn't even know where to begin though!


----------



## Str8stroke

I would suggest to start with a McGizmo. Then work your way around.


----------



## thburns

Updated my list of lights with my new Armytek and Fenix lights


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S20
Olight S15 with extender
Olight S15R
Olight S1
Olight S1 Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac DX30LC2

Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded

Thrunite TN4A

Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC2
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH

Batteries:

18650 - Panasonic, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer UL


----------



## RGRAY

I've only been collecting for about 3 months.
Do I need help? :thinking:
*TnC* 
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 

*MBI* 
HF-R Ti UTT (6 green tritium) 
HF-R Cu UTT (6 green tritium) 

*Obr * 
RAW ns ICR14250 li-lon (5 green tritium) 

*VELENO *
Battery case 
Battery case 
38DD ti (ice blue tritium) 
40DD ti (green tritium) 
40DD Damascus (ice blue tritium) 
44DD ti (green tritium) 
QDD ti (green tritium) 
QD2 black ss (green tritium) 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium) 
QD2 brushed ss (ice blue tritium) 
QD2 brushed ss (yellow tritium) 
QD2 brushed ss (green tritium) 

*TAIN * 
Ottavino ti 10280 (blue glow and blue tritium) 
Ottavino ti AAA (aqua glow and blue tritium) 
Ottavino damascus AAA (aqua glow and orange tritium) 
Flute ti AA (green glow, blue and yellow tritium 7) 
*
MARATAC* 
Rev 3 Copper AAA used 
Rev 3 Copper AAA new 

*PEAK * 
Eiger Lug ss 
*
FENIX* 
E05 ss 

*FourSevens * 
Quark Mini 123 ti S3 
Atom AO 
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action 

*Olight* 
A3 EOS ti 
*
SURFIRE* 
Backup 
M3LT Combatlight 

*ThruNite * 
162 ti 
*
CooYoo* 
Quantum ss 
Quantum cr 
Quantum ti sb 
Quantum ti wire 
Quantum tl blue 

*MecArmy * 
Illumine X1 ti 
Illumine X2 ss 
*
DQG * 
Fairy brass (2 green tritium) 
Spy ti (green tritium) 
Spy ti (3 green tritium) 
Spy ti (3 blue tritium) 
Hobi ti 
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss 
Clicky ss cw 
Clicky ss nw 
Mini AAA Cree XP-G2 R5 ss clicky 
Tank007 ES12 ss 
CQG Bullet ss 

*TOBY PRA* 
BeadBomb vol.1 (green tritium) 

*LUMMI* 
H3 locator bead (green tritium)


----------



## Monocrom

Yes you need help!.... You don't have nearly enough SureFire or Fenix lights.


----------



## uofaengr

All of the lights below except for Surefires were acquired since May 2015.

STOCK:
Surefire LX2 Lumamax 
Surefire P2X Fury 
L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219b 
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC62w 
Thrunite TN12 2014 NW 
Thrunite Archer 2A V2 NW 
Prometheus Beta QRv2 Cu

CUSTOM/MODDED:
M2Xvn - XP-L HI 5000K, DriverVN2
Mtn Electronics S3 EDC - 3xNichia 219b, 4.4A, narrow frosted lens, 5 mode


----------



## bykfixer

My list is long and boring. And it's growing as I type this. 
It encompasses numerous letters of the alphabet starting at the letter C (for now) and ending at S (for now).

But I brag about the Malkoffs.

As a rule they are all cigars or specialty lights. There are a couple of spotlights and head lamps in there. 

None are exotic or capable of making hotel reservations. 
Yet each one has a story, which to me means way more than blinding people from earth to the space station, or being able to predict how bright to be, nor have a zillion settings.

Durability, practicality, and user friendly (in that order) are what causes them to be acquired...but every so often I see one and buy it for the kix n giggles.


----------



## Phlogiston

In rough order of purchase: 

1x Mini Maglite 2xAA 
1x generic 2xAA incandescent (+ 1 lost)
0x MASTERLED TL 267 3xAA 5-LED (+ 1 given away) 
1x Led Lenser V6 (+ 1 given away) 
1x Led Lenser V2 TL 
6x Fenix E21 (old model) (+ 2 given away) 
9x Fenix E11 (old model) (+ 1 given away) 
9x Fenix E05 (old model) (+ 1 given away) 
1x Fenix TK41
1x FourSevens Quark QP2A-X 
1x FourSevens Quark QPA 
7x Sunwayman V20A
1x Sunwayman V10A 
1x FourSevens Preon 1
1x FourSevens Preon 2 
1x Fenix MC11 
7x generic PP3 block light (+ 1 given away) 
9x Sipik SK68 clone (+ 1 failed) 
1x generic 3xAAA zoomie 
1x generic 24-LED inspection lamp
2x UV coin cell keyring lights 
9x Fenix LD02 
1x Fenix E01 
3x Fenix E05 2014 
1x EagleTac D25A clicky with Nichia 219B 
2x Rofis JR40 
1x Rofis JR30 
2x Fenix UC35 
2x Convoy S2+ Red 7135*3 XML-2 T6-3B 
1x Convoy S2+ Red 7135*4 XML-2 T4-7A 
2x Coast HP1 
and at least a dozen freebie coin cell keyring lights. 

Not quite 100 lights  

I have a lot of duplicates, though, because I find models I like and then buy several of them as EDC, toolbox and emergency lights.


----------



## J.Miller

Fenix E05
Fenix E99 Ti - Limited Edition *TLF*
Fenix L2T

Gerber Recon

Inova Microlight (weiß, rot)
Inova 24/7 (gelb, grün)

MAG-LITE AA MAG-LED 
MAG-LITE AA (LED Drop In)
MAG-LITE AAA
MAG-LITE 2D MAG-LED 
MAG-LITE 3D (LED Drop In)
MAG-LITE 5D (LED Drop In)
MAG-LITE Solitaire
MAG-LITE XL100 LED

NiteCore EA2
NiteCore P20

Peli Sabrelight

PETZL PIXA 3

Surefire 6P
Surefire 6P (LED Drop In)
Surefire 6PX Tactical
Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman
Surefire G2 (LED Drop In)
Surefire G2X Pro
Surefire P1R Peacekeeper Tactical
Surefire Titan

UK 3AAA Vizion i ATEX
UK 4AA
UK 4AA LED
UK Pen Light 2AAA


----------



## ganymede

Here's mine:

*Surefire*
E1E-BK EXECUTIVE ELITE
E2E-HA EXECUTIVE ELITE
E2E-SG EXECUTIVE ELITE
E2D-BK EXECUTIVE DEFENDER
E2L AA OUTDOORSMAN
E1L OUTDOORSMAN
E1B BACKUP
E1B BACKUP 30th Anniversary
C2-BK CENTURION
C2-HA CENTURION
C2-HA-TS CENTURION
C2L-HA LED CENTURION
C3-HA CENTURION
6P-BK ORIGINAL
6P-GM-NRA
6PX PRO 9/11
9P-BK ORIGINAL
G2-TN NITROLON
Z2-BK COMBATLIGHT
A2-WH AVIATOR
A2-RD AVIATOR
K2MS-BK KROMA MILSPEC
M2-HA CENTURION
M3-CB COMBATLIGHT
M3T-CB TURBOHEAD COMBATLIGHT
M4 DEVASTATOR
M6 GUARDIAN
HS2-A-BK MINIMUS
UB3T INVICTUS

*Malkoff*
MD2
MD2 PINK
MD3
MD4
WILDCAT XPG2
HOUND DOG XML2
M361N
M60
M61
M61 219
M61L 219

*HDS System*
Executive Clicky Flush Button 170N Nichia 219B

*Olight*
SR51 INTIMIDATOR
I2
I3

*Zebralight*
SC51W

*Sunwayman*
V11R XML2


----------



## Capolini

Tete said:


> Started collecting on December 2011 and here are mine so far…
> 
> Alonefire BK102 Gladiator
> Apex ST6
> Armytek Prime A2 Pro (CW)
> Balder HD-1
> Black Shadow EVA
> Bronte RA01-Au
> Bronte TU10 Ti
> Convoy S2+ (18350)
> Convoy S2+ (red)
> CooYoo Quantum SS
> CooYoo Quantum CY
> CooYoo Quantum CR
> CooYoo Quantum TI
> CooYoo Quantum TI S
> CooYoo Quantum TI B
> CQG S1 Upgrade version (nw)
> CQG S2 XP-G2 BLF Edition
> CQG Bullet Upgraded Version
> CQG Brass 18650 (XP-G2 cw)
> CQG Brass 18650 New Model (XM-L2 cw)
> CQG Brass 18650 Cube
> Crelant V21A
> Crelant 7G6CS
> Crelant 7G5MT
> D.Q.G. Fairy (nw)
> D.Q.G. Hobi (brass cw + 2 extenders)
> D.Q.G. Spy Ti (cw)
> D.Q.G. Spy SS (XP-L)
> D.Q.G. Tiny AAA
> D.Q.G. Tiny II (cw)
> D.Q.G. Brass Art
> D.Q.G. Tiny 26650 v2
> Eagle Eye X6 BLF-SE (cw & nw)
> EagleTac D25A Mini Ti (XM-L)
> EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti (2014 XP-G2)
> EagleTac D25A Clicky Ti (2015 XP-L Hi)
> EagleTac D25A2
> EagleTac D25C Ti (Nichia 219)
> EagleTac P25A2 (U2)
> Fandyfire S1-1
> Fandyfire Queen
> Fenix E99 Ti
> Foursevens Preon0
> Foursevens Atom0
> Foursevens Preon1 XP-G Ti
> 4Sevens Quark AA2 X
> 4Sevens Quark MiniX123 (nw)
> 4Sevens Quark MiniX123 (cw)
> 4Sevens Maelstrom S18
> Imalent SA04
> Imalent DDT40
> Jetbeam RRT0SE
> Jetbeam DDR26
> Klarus MiX5 Au
> Klarus MiX6 Au
> Klarus MiX6 SS
> Klarus MiX6 Ti
> Klarus Mi1A Ti [113/300]
> Klarus MiX7 Ti
> Klarus RS16 (XP-L)
> Klarus XT11 (+Red Filter and ED10 Remote Switch)
> Klarus ST30
> Led Lenser P7
> LuckySun Mini-20
> Manker Timeback
> Manker-BLF A6 SE (1A)
> Manker-BLF A6 SE (3B)
> Manker-BLF A6 SE (5A)
> Manker-BLF A6 SE Bare (3D)
> Manker-BLF A6 SE Bare (5A)
> Manker Rambler
> Maratac AAA Cu Rev. 2
> Maratac AA Cu Rev. 2
> Maratac Copper Cr123
> Nitecore Tube x 3
> Nitecore T0 × 2
> Nitecore MT06
> Nitecore EA4W Pioneer
> Nitecore EA41 (2015)
> Nitecore EC11
> Nitecore SRT Revenger
> Nitecore EC4
> Nitefighter F30B
> Niteye NE01
> Niteye EYE10
> Olight i7R EOS Ti
> Olight A3T
> Olight O’Pen (brown)
> Olight S15R Baton
> Olight S15 Baton Ti [615/1200](bead blasted)(AA extender)
> Olight ST25 Baton
> Olight S65 Baton
> Olight S1 Baton
> Olight S10 Baton Ti [723/1000](polished)
> Olight M10 Maverick
> Olight S30R Baton II
> Olight S30 Baton Ti (polished)
> Olight M22 Warrior
> Olight M2X Javelot UT
> Olight M3XS-UT Javelot
> Palight X4
> Roche M170 (U2)
> Rofis TR51
> Shadow JM35 (XHP-50)
> Skilhunt K26
> Skilhunt H02
> Skilhunt H02R
> SolarStorm SA-1
> Spark SK7
> Spark SD6-460NW
> Starry Light SA-22 (BLF Edition)
> Sunwayman R02A
> Sunwayman P02A
> Sunwayman D20A Gemini
> Sunwayman V11R (+AA Extender)
> Sunwayman V11R Mirage [386/800] & [485/800]
> Sunwayman S10R Shark
> Sunwayman F10R
> Sunwayman C22C
> Sunwayman G25C
> Sunwayman C25C Ti Thrones
> Tank007 TK-703
> Tank007 ES12
> ThruNite Ti
> ThruNite Ti2 (pink)
> ThruNite T10 Saber “BLF”
> ThruNite T10T (nw)
> ThruNite Neutron 2A v2
> ThruNite Neutron 2C v2 (nw)
> Trustfire S-A6
> Trustfire Mini-03
> Trustfire F36
> Trustfire Mini-01
> Trustfire Mini-02
> Trustfire Mini-05
> Trustfire Z3
> Veleno Designs Quantum D2
> Xeno E03 V3 (T4)
> Xeno E03 V3 (T5)
> Xeno E03 V3 (T6)
> Xtar H3 Warboy
> 
> 
> “Ebay” 85W HID



Wow!! That is a lot of lights!,,,,,,too many to get use out of!

I WOULD HAVE TO SAY THAT 95% OF THOSE ARE SHELF QUEENS!


----------



## Srtorque

There are some impressive lineups in here. I'm just getting started. 

Olight S10 Baton Titanium 

Prometheus Light Copper Beta QR

Maratac Copper CR123


----------



## RGRAY

​
*FLASHLIGHTS
*
*ARC*
AW alm black AAA
AWS alm natural AAA
AWP alm red AAA
Limited Edition alm green AAA
Limited Edition alm camo Lot 1 AAA
DESIGN P alm natural AAA
P GS alm black AAA
ti AAA
alm natural AA
*BARREL
*M2JN ti cu 16340
*COOL FALL*
Spy 007 XM-L2 ti (2rd 2bl 4grn trit)
*DEADWOOD CUSTOM WORKS*
Huckleberry cu smooth 18350
Huckleberry ti half spiral 18350
*CWF T12 DESIGN*
Pele ti bl mc 18350
Pele ti bl mc paisley 18350
Pele Nordic cu 18350
*DQG*
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180
*E**AGLETAC*
D25C*vn *XPG2 PDT ti pol dht RCR123
*FIGETHQ
*Aonic ti pol 18350
Aonic cu raw 18350/18650
Aonic brz raw 18350
*FOURSEVENS*
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action Mini alm AAA
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action alm CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action cu CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action ti CR2
*GEORGE KEMENES*
Nucleus tl pol (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus dam (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus ti black pvd (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus mokumi and case (10 green trit)
Omicron cu (6 green trit) 10180
Omicron ti (6 ice blue) 10180
*HANKO
*Full Twisted Trident cu 18350
Full Gunner cu 18350
Gunner trident ti 18350
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1VN ti 10180
Mini-1 cu raw 10180
*LAULIMA METAL CRAFT
*Mahilini ti 18350
*LENSLIGHT
*Micro ti delta wrap AAA
Micro cu smooth AAA-
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini alm smooth strike bezel tan RCR123
Mini ti smooth RCR123
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO ti delta wrap strike bezel tail stand 2 RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool ti AAA
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440
Worm cu 10440
*LUMMI*
Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (1 blue trit) 10180
Wee ss pol (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ag (1 green trit) 10180
Wee da (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Raw alm CR2
Raw ns (1 no trit) 14250
Raw ns (2 green trit) 14250
Raw ss bb (no trit) 14250
Raw ss pol (2 green trit) 14250
Raw ti (4 blue trit) 14250
Raw ag (3 no trit) 14250
Raw da (1 blue trit) 14250
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) 14250
*MARATAC*
Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA
Rev 3 ti AAA
Peanut ss 10180
*MBI*
HF alm (2 green trit) 10250
HF br (trit) 10250
HF (2 green trit) 10250
HF-R alm black w zoom head 10250
HF-R ss (10 of 12) 10250
HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit) 10250
*MCBRAT*
EDC cu green glow 18350
Duece cu bue trits 18350
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180
Illumine X2 ss 10180
Illumine X3 cu 10180
BL43T ti (blue n green trit) 10180
BL43vn ti 219c 5000K DHT (blue, green trit) 10180
PS-16 4 leds ti custom skull clip 16340 
PS-16 4 leds cu custom 16340/18350 
*MODAMAG*
Draco alm 10280
Draco brs 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Rocket TiCN 10280 10440
*MUYSHONDT*
Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Spinner ti (green trit) AA
Aeon Mk.I alm black 2 stage logo bottom CR2
Aeon Mk.l alm nat 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk.l alm black 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR2
Nautilus Mk. ll alm black 2 stage RCR123
Nautilus Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR123
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2
Aeon Mk. lll cu CR2
Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OKLUMA 
*DC1 cu 18350
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 alm black CR123 (3)
S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123
S1 ti pol (2 ice blue trit) CR123
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
R50 Seeker cu
*OVEREADY*
Boss 35 alm blk 18350
Boss 35 vintage cu 16340/18350
*PEAK*
Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Matterhorn Peak LED Solutions ss smooth keychain AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass uv AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass white sanded led AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger proto raw AAA
Eiger proto raw red led AAA
Eiger proto coated not anodized AAA
Eiger Peak LED Solutions ss smooth pocket mule AAA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl lug 10250
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
*PHOTONFANATIC*
Killer ti DLC AAA
Double Groove ti DLC (ice blue trit) RCR123
Groovy alm RCR123
*PI PROJECTS*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PKT DESIGN*
LT-R1 ti (4 green trit)
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA
*REYLIGHT*
Pineapple br (green trit) 14500
TI LAN ti (4 green 6 ice blue) 14500
Pineapple cu (green trit) 10440
Triple Dawn cu (14 green trit)
*ROTABLADE*
Vision cu 18350
Vision br 18350
*SINNER
*Tri EDC ti 6 trits18350 
Tri EDC ti 14 trits 18350
*SIGMA CUSTOMS
*Sirius al brz 18500
*STRONG LIGHTS
*Roll Bars cu 18350
Roll Bars br 18350
*SURFIRE*
Backup alm black CR123
Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
*TAIN
*Piccolo ti (green glow, green trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
PO ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
PO BeCu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Flute ti 7 (blue glow 3 blue 3 ice blue 1 green trit) AA
Flute ti 13 (green glow, 13 green trit) AA
Flute da 17 (blue glow, 9 blue, 8 orange trit) AA
Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
Ottavino timascus V4 (yellow trit) (1 of 7) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA
*TNC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*VELENO*
38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220
QDD ti (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
QDD ss #0172 (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss (blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue) 10180
Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180
Avant ti (5 green trit)
*VENOM*
Orion ti 18350
Orion cu 18350
Orion br 18350
*VOLLSION*
SP11-S ss (yellow trit) AAA
SP11vn VN2 XPL V6 7000K ss (green trit) 10440


----------



## Jiri

I got:


Fenix P2D Premium Q5
Fenix P3D Premium Q5
Fenix L2D Premium Q5
Fenix PD20 R5
Fenix LD20 Premium R5
Fenix PD22 G2
Fenix TK10 black
Fenix TK10 olive
Fenix PD10
Fenix LD22 G2
Fenix LD22 G2 (300 lumen version)
Fenix PD22UE x 3
Fenix PD25
Fenix LD11
Fenix LD02 x 2
Fenix E15 R4
Fenix PD35 (2014 version) x 3
Fenix TK 16 x 2
Fenix TK22
Fenix UC30
Fenix HL10 x 2 
Fenix HL50 x 2
Fenix HL55

NiteCore Extreme (my first NiteCore in 2008)
NiteCore P36
NiteCore EA41 (2015 verison)
NiteCore EC11 x 4
NiteCore Tube x 12
NiteCore P12
NiteCore Sens CR2

Olight S1 baton x 10

RaidFire Spear

Zebralight H30 Q5

I am still mostly keen on Fenix brand, but NiteCore EA41 made me like Nitecore again after 7 years, because NiteCore Extreme back in 2008 did not impressed me for that money I gave for it. And to be honest... I felt in love with Olight S1 recently released, and I am considering now buying more Olight (saving money for M3XS-UT). But mostly I will keep buying Fenix, because of its personally proven reliability and eye-catching design (my personal thing). Those I have multiple... I personally admire the most.

Zebralight has been so far the only light that has broken for unknown reason after two years. That is the main reason why I don't want to buy Zebra anymore, but also I dont really like the design of Zebralights (just my personal opinion). I am pretty sure Zebralight is also reliable brand, because they would not be existing anymore if it was a shitty brand.


----------



## iamyour79

Nitecore:
EA11
EC20
EC21
EC25
MH20
P12
P20
SRT3
SRT5
SRT6
SRT7
TM26
TM36 Lite

Olight
S1
S10
S10R
S15
S15R
S20
S30
S30R
S30 Ti


----------



## magellan

Wow, some very impressive lists since the last time I checked this thread.


----------



## lem66

Wow.... all I have is a TRS-1 and a 9z which I've just recently found out, it is a collectible.


----------



## weasel!

Foursevens 
Preon P1
Mini M2A
Mini ML

Fenix
E05
PD22
E50
PD35

Olight
M22 Warrior
S10 Baton

Streamlight 
nanolight

sunwayman 
M11R


----------



## uofaengr

UPDATED
All of the lights below except for Surefires were acquired since May 2015.

STOCK:
Surefire LX2 Lumamax 
Surefire P2X Fury 
L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219b 
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC62w 
Thrunite TN12 2014 NW 
Thrunite Archer 2A V2 NW 
Prometheus Beta QRv2 Cu
BLF A6 Limited Edition Anodized
BLF A6 Limited Edition Non-anodized

CUSTOM/MODDED:
M2Xvn - XP-L HI 5000K, DriverVN2
Mtn Electronics S3 EDC - 3xNichia 219b, 4.4A, narrow frosted lens, 5 mode
TK61vn - XM-L2 PDTc


----------



## torchsarecool

Maglite
2x 2AA incan
1x 2aaa
3x 3aa
7c
Solitaire led

Fenix 
E05
Tk60
E35UE

Nitecore
TM11 
Eax hammer
Ea45s
Tube

Eagletac
Gx25a3 
D25c clicky 

Sunwayman 
M40a
D20a

Surefire
Ubr invictus

Olight
I3s
S10 baton

Inova x3

Wolf eyes
can't remember what model

Bunch of cheapo ones I like the look of

Fenix tk20
Fenix e25
Olight s10 xml2


----------



## magellan

An updated list of just my incans, Maglites, pre-Maglite VariBeams, and one or two HID types (with a few LED modded Maglites where noted).

Incans: 47 different lights by 33 different makers/labels, 58 counting dupes

Mags: 69 mags, 90 including dupes

Incans:

Aimshot Xenon Illuminator Tactical aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Blackhawk 75FL004 Night-Ops Legacy X6-P incandescent, black
Bianchi 1984 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/forward clicky switch
Bianchi 1980s 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/middle channeled switch
Brinkmann Legend LX incandescent, rubberized aluminum grip, 2xCR123A, blue
Brinkmann 2xC incandescent aluminum w/rubber grip, silver
Brinkmann Legend 3xD incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Browning 3xAAA LED/incandescent aluminum, camo
Coleman 2xD incandescent, aluminum, rubberized grip, black
Cyclops Model CYC-10X Xenon Micro Clip, 2xAAA, black plastic
Dorcy 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
East-West Distibuting 2xD incandescent, black (probably a Dorcy clone as it's similar)
East-West Distibuting 2xAA incandescent aluminum, black
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, purple
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, purple
GreatLite 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
HQ Power 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
HQ Power 5xD incandescent aluminum, black w/strap
Hugsby S3 incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Hybridlight solar rechargeable, black plastic (4)
Lloytron D976 3xD incandescent, black impact plastic (2)
Lumilite 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
Modamag Colossus, 8x18650, 15,000 lumens, (looks like HID but is bulb)
MegaBrite dynamo (hand-cranked light), probably cast pot metal, red
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
NexTorch model T6A tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
NexTorch model RT7 tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Oracle Light incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, black
Polarion PF40 HID (High Intensity Discharge), 4000 LM (my baby!) 
Pelican Super PeliLite 2xC incandescent, fluorescent orange plastic
Pelican MityLites incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, (3) various colors, plastic
Powerblazer incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, white plastic (6)
Primos PH-6 incandescent aluminum hunting light, 6xAA, rubberized grip, green
Pro Light 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Saddlebred 2xD incandescent aluminum, orange
Smith & Wessen 2xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Smith & Wessen 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Smith & Wessen 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
Spiderfire 6P xenon aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Ultrafire Xenon HID (high-intensity discharge) TH-1300, 3xCR123A, black
Umarex Walther Tactical incandescent aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Westinghouse, 3xAAA incandescent aluminum, green


Maglites, including rare (all original incandescent except where noted as LED)

Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (3)
Maglite 2xAA, gold plate, modded by Fivemega (2)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark green
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo, LED version
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, w/Nitecore LED conversion, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 6xAA, pewter (LED modded, originally 2xD)
Maglite 9xAA, pewter, Kiu stainless crenelated bezel w/glow powder inserts (LED modded, originally 3xD)
Maglite 2xC, black
Maglite 2xC, pewter, bored out w/deepened tail cap, LED modded
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, green, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, blue, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, red, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD, red
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black
Maglite 7x26650, LED, modded by Vesture of Blood to 9xXM-L, black


Pre-Maglite VariBeams

VariBeam 2C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 3C pre-Mag, black
VariBeam 4C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 5C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 2D, pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 3D, pre-Mag, electric blue


----------



## magellan

An updated list of just my incans, Maglites, pre-Maglite VariBeams, and one or two HID types (with a few LED modded Maglites where noted).

Incans: 47 different lights by 33 different makers/labels, 58 counting dupes

Mags: 69 mags, 90 including dupes

Incans:

Aimshot Xenon Illuminator Tactical aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Blackhawk 75FL004 Night-Ops Legacy X6-P incandescent, black
Bianchi 1984 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/forward clicky switch
Bianchi 1980s 2xD B-Lite incandescent aluminum police tactical light w/middle channeled switch
Brinkmann Legend LX incandescent, rubberized aluminum grip, 2xCR123A, blue
Brinkmann 2xC incandescent aluminum w/rubber grip, silver
Brinkmann Legend 3xD incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Browning 3xAAA LED/incandescent aluminum, camo
Coleman 2xD incandescent, aluminum, rubberized grip, black
Cyclops Model CYC-10X Xenon Micro Clip, 2xAAA, black plastic
Dorcy 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
East-West Distibuting 2xD incandescent, black (probably a Dorcy clone as it's similar)
East-West Distibuting 2xAA incandescent aluminum, black
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 3xD incandescent aluminum, purple
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
Gordon 2xAA incandescent aluminum, purple
GreatLite 2xAA incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 3xD incandescent aluminum, blue
GreatLite 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
HQ Power 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
HQ Power 5xD incandescent aluminum, black w/strap
Hugsby S3 incandescent aluminum, black (2)
Hybridlight solar rechargeable, black plastic (4)
Lloytron D976 3xD incandescent, black impact plastic (2)
Lumilite 2xD incandescent aluminum, silver
Modamag Colossus, 8x18650, 15,000 lumens, (looks like HID but is bulb)
MegaBrite dynamo (hand-cranked light), probably cast pot metal, red
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, camo w/strap
Mossy Oak 2xD incandescent aluminum, black
NexTorch model T6A tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
NexTorch model RT7 tactical incandescent aluminum, 2xCR123A, black
Oracle Light incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, black
Polarion PF40 HID (High Intensity Discharge), 4000 LM (my baby!) 
Pelican Super PeliLite 2xC incandescent, fluorescent orange plastic
Pelican MityLites incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, (3) various colors, plastic
Powerblazer incandescent aluminum, 2xAA, white plastic (6)
Primos PH-6 incandescent aluminum hunting light, 6xAA, rubberized grip, green
Pro Light 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Saddlebred 2xD incandescent aluminum, orange
Smith & Wessen 2xD incandescent aluminum, blue
Smith & Wessen 3xD incandescent aluminum, black
Smith & Wessen 4xD incandescent aluminum, black
Spiderfire 6P xenon aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Ultrafire Xenon HID (high-intensity discharge) TH-1300, 3xCR123A, black
Umarex Walther Tactical incandescent aluminum, 1xCR123A, black
Westinghouse, 3xAAA incandescent aluminum, green


Maglites, including rare (all original incandescent except where noted as LED)

Maglite 2xAAA, silver
Maglite 2xAAA, dark green
Maglite 3xAAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, gold tone anodized
Maglite 2xAA, rare gold plate over brass, limited edition (3)
Maglite 2xAA, gold plate, modded by Fivemega (2)
Maglite 2xAA, purple (2)
Maglite 2xAA, teal, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, teal, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare light teal
Maglite 2xAA, fuchsia or hot pink
Maglite 2xAA, rare light pink (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark green
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, jade green, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, blue (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare shimmer blue
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, old bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare copper color, new style bezel
Maglite 2xAA, red (2)
Maglite 2xAA, dark red
Maglite 2xAA, dark red/wine red/weinrot, 1980s Ontario bezel, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, rare light orange, new bezel
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange
Maglite 2xAA, rare dark orange, smooth, no knurling, "Cingular" logo
Maglite 2xAA, gunmetal gray
Maglite 2xAA, silver
Maglite 2xAA, rare charcoal 
Maglite 2xAA, pewter
Maglite 2xAA, rare bronze (2)
Maglite 2xAA, black & white racing flag design
Maglite 2xAA, red, white, & blue American flag
Maglite 2xAA, red, silver, & blue American flag variation (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare bead blasted finish, Ferrari logo
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo (2)
Maglite 2xAA, woodland camo, LED version
Maglite 2xAA, universal camo pattern
Maglite 2xAA, camo, 1980’s Ontario bezel, 1st camo ever made, top 3 rarest Maglites
Maglite 2xAA, w/Nitecore LED conversion, black (2)
Maglite 2xAA, rare brass
Maglite 2xAA, brass, 1980’s Ontario bezel, "ROLLED BEZEL" inscription w/white paint filled lettering, 1st & oldest Maglite?, extremely rare
Maglite 6xAA, pewter (LED modded, originally 2xD)
Maglite 9xAA, pewter, Kiu stainless crenelated bezel w/glow powder inserts (LED modded, originally 3xD)
Maglite 2xC, black
Maglite 2xC, pewter, bored out w/deepened tail cap, LED modded
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, green, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, blue, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD cut down to 1xD/1x26650, XM-L2 LED w/finned head, programmable, red, by Vesture of Blood
Maglite 2xD, red
Maglite 2xD, purple
Maglite 3xD, rare Spectrum series (rainbow pattern) (5)
Maglite 3xD, rare jade green color (3)
Maglite 3xD, dark green
Maglite 3xD, brass, very rare
Maglite 3xD, bronze, very rare
Maglite 3xD, gray
Maglite 3xD, blue
Maglite 3xD, red
Maglite 3xD, silver
Maglite 4xD, red
Maglite 4xD, blue
Maglite 6xC, black
Maglite 7x26650, LED, modded by Vesture of Blood to 9xXM-L, black


Pre-Maglite VariBeams

VariBeam 2C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 3C pre-Mag, black
VariBeam 4C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 5C pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 2D, pre-Mag, electric blue
VariBeam 3D, pre-Mag, electric blue


----------



## N1TRO

*Current Collection:

**Custom Solarforce L2P:*

Stock L2P HAIII head and 18650 body.
Surefire Z41 Natural HA with Zero Resistance Twisty Z41 insert mod.
*vinhnguyen54* 3 mode 3A Light engine thrower p60 drop in.

*Eveready Dolphin mk.3.*

*"Bigsun" branded incandescent.*

*Thrunite TN35.

**Thrunite Mini TN30 2016.*

(underlined text are links)


----------



## ven

Update with some more pics
~photbucket lost the link to one album so removed broken image's~
* edit- corrected most broken links*


ven said:


> Off top of my head so no doubt forget some
> Lenser V8 X3
> Lenser V3
> Lenser k2
> Lenser P2......several of
> Lenser P3......several of 3+ (AAA)
> Lenser P4 (2XAA)
> 
> Lenser T7 (4XAAA)
> Lenser T7.2
> 
> Lenser P14 (4XAA)
> 
> 
> Lenser P17 (3xD)
> Pop Lite(similar to P7)
> Sunwayman v11r mirrage No177
> 
> 
> 
> Solarstorm SC01 x2 (AA/14500)nw
> Solarstorm SC03
> Nitecore T0(AAA)
> 
> Nitecore EA4 (4x AA eneloop)
> Nitecore EA8 (8XAA eneloop)
> Nitecore P25 (18650)
> Nitecore TM15 (4X18650)
> 
> Nitecore TM06vn U3
> 
> 
> 
> Nitecore Tube x3
> Nitecore TubeVN x2
> 
> 
> Olight M20vn with nichia 219
> Olight i3s
> Fenix TK50 (2xD)
> Fenix TK51 (3X18650)
> Fenix TK61vn
> Fenix TK75vn
> Fenix TK75vnQ70
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix e35
> Fenix e25 burst x2
> Fenix pd35
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix pd35vnQ(2x 5000k xp-l/ 2x 6500k xp-l)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix CL20 (2xAA loops)
> DQG ti (10180)
> Gelert 3xD
> Xeno S3A V2 (18650)
> Crelant V11A (14500)
> 
> Convoy S8 (18650)
> Convoy M2 (18650
> Convoy m1
> Roche F8 Grey (18650)
> Skyray x 2(3xled))4x18650)
> Coast A9 (3xAAAA)
> Maglite (2xAA)
> S8 X2 (T6 led)
> Several fire lights (5+) from 18650 to AAA fed.....some good some average.
> Eagle Eye X2 3c tint(18650)
> 
> x3vn 3300lm (26650 kinoko cell)
> 
> 
> 
> D25a ti (AA)
> D25Cvn de-dome V2 ti IMR 16340
> D25C Neutral IMR16340
> Olight SR52vn 3X18650
> 
> Olight EOS(AAA)
> Olight SR51 2X18650
> Klarus P1A (AA)
> DQG spy (10180)
> 
> 
> DQG fairy(brass) (10180)
> 
> 
> 
> DQG xpg2 R51A (AAA)
> DQG hobi
> 
> 
> 
> Yezle s7 (10440)
> SS AA in NW
> MM15vn dome on (4X18650 VTC5)
> 
> 
> 
> Thrunite tn35vn (3X18650 KeepPower IMR 2100)
> 
> 
> 
> ThruNite T10s(AA/14500)CW
> Thrunite T10t 14500 Efest NW
> Thruinite T10 14500 Efest CW
> 
> 
> Thrunite Tis AAA xpg2
> <br>
> Thrunite tn36vn
> 
> 
> 
> Fenix E25 2xAA
> Fenix E25 2xAA Burst
> miniVN (3x18650 efest 3400)
> Pic of "some" lights
> 
> 
> 
> Supbeam triple quad XP-L Fiat Lux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acebeam ec32vn xpg2 neutral de-dome
> 
> 
> Armytek viking pro 2.5
> 
> 
> 
> Armytek predator pro v2.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumintop tool AAA
> Some vinhs together(not all)
> 
> 
> 
> Solarforce P1 xp-l v3
> Solarorce P1D quadvn xpg2 neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solarorce L2N
> 
> 
> Solarforce L2T special edition
> 
> Solarforce L2T with cyros and CQvn xpg2 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> L2T with black cryos head, sportac triple nichia
> BLF A6 naked......
> 18350
> Acebeam K60vn shaved dome
> cooyoo quantum ss
> cooyoo quantum ti sand
> TOOLvn 5000k xpg2
> 
> 
> 
> Xtar tz20
> 
> 
> 
> Convoy s2+ mini 18350, lucky to have special friends and awesome gifts! These 2 are very special to me and Callum and will always be treasured! red 2800lm OTF with program-able driver,blue 2000lm with 5 modes. Step down at 60s for safety for my little one. So well thought out...........
> s2+ triples 18650 fuel(special gift from chops for me and Callum)
> 
> 
> 
> James triple s2+
> 
> 
> 
> TUBE vn's
> Chargers-
> Xtar vp1
> Xtar vp2
> Xtar vp4
> Xtar xp4
> Xtar vc4
> Xtar wp6 ii
> Xtar sp1
> AWT X2
> Nitecore i4
> Opus bt c3100 v2.2(my fav)
> Random pic of a couple
> There will be some i have missed......and a couple more to come



Thrunite TN32UTvn xp-l PDT





Later upgraded to a tana triple nichia 219B 4500k


Pocket Rocket-special gift from Daniel
Surefire 6p, cryos bezel,triad tail and VOB xhp70 de-dome 5000k



Surefire C2 with trits-M2 cryos bezel, p60vn 5000k xp-l HI with drivervnx2



Surefire M2 with triad tail cap-xhp70 shaved dome VOB



C2(another)



K70vn
HDS 200lm HI CRI Rotary-special gift from Jon




Some Vinh lights



p60 drop ins



nichia 219C mule



Malkoff m361N and CQvn xp-g2 5000k




EDCplus xp-g2 neutral 4000k



VOB xhp70 5000k de-dome



Nichia 219B triple 4 mode



P60vn quad xpl HI 5000k drivervnx2
<br>



Middle sportac triple nichia 219B 2 mode and right side the sportac triple xp-g2 2 mode without optics(mule)



PrinceCvn triple 5000k xpl HI drivervn3(gift from Jon)

L2M for a compact p60 host<br>




Seraph dark ti DHT nichia 219C triple mule






Seraph aloy with a DHT bezel ring x2



Pocket rocket from daniel, with a nichia 219 mod and dr jones programmable driver



TANA triple nichia 219B 4500k



Little line up of some triples and quads




Olight R50vn

PK PR1



PK PL2
M43vn

6z



6pvn quad nichia 219C mule



Few hosts



Olight r50vn, gift from the CPF v54 forum guys..............means so much! really touched more than words can say.



Gift from liteboy, love it! amazing CT <br>
Manker E14vn nichia celebration <br>



The e14vn is really amazing in so many ways, for me its pretty much about as perfect as an edc light could get!(thanks ant)



Acebeam x65vn 5000k












Couple of big guns




120e




Another surefire z2 added to the fold



Surefire g2



Surefire g2z



Astrolux TB01




Nitecore LR30



2x TOOL ti 219b



CU TOOL 219b

Another Surefire 6p with sportac 219c 4000k(another work beater)



120e ano stripped and 219bt 4000k



quad 219c 5000k(far left



quad 219bt 4000k H17f on right





2 more Surefire 6p's



Surefire g2 with c2 bezel




Lumintop TOOL's




Lumintop iyp365




PK PRX




Novatac 120







D4 219c 5000k



3 mags 2d



2 zebralights
sc5c mkII xp-l2 easywhite



sc63w xhp35 4500k







sc62d added with the philips Luxeon T hi cri 5000k







D4vn xp-g2 PDT
D4 xp-g2 4000k
D1 xpl HI 5000k



D1vn sst40




lumapower 219c 4000k




Zebralight sc53w




Knucklehead xp-l2 4000k








Surefire E1e tana singLED 219b




47's mini mkII ti NW




47's mini mkII turbo




Klarus p20 219c





PK PR1 body to make up another PR1 light(weapon mount head), thanks to mr fixer




Also thanks to mr fixer:rock:
Surefire E2e, soon to have tripLED 219b 5000k with h17f driver.




Another z2 for work




DQG SPY 219b 4000k stainless steel




Thanks to NL and vinh, 
Olight H2r xhp50 neutral white headlamp, been using this every day





Fenix cl25r





Surefire L4 triple 219b 4500k




Another olight H2r (back up)




Elzetta Bones





Pocket Rocket ti updated with h17f 219b triple 9080 sw45





Zebralight family 





H03 neutral white x2, Zebralight mkII 4500k xm-l2




Zebralight mk1 CW




Malkoff MD2 with tri cap, sportac 219b triple




BOSS frosted ti xpl HI 4000k/amber





Zebralight sc64c with 219b 9080 4k (bob)
Jetbeam RRT01 White 1





Surefire M6 mn20/mn21




FW3A xpl HI 5000k




3rd C2 far right thanks to P




Zebralight sc64c with 219b 9080 4k




Surefire E2D with 319a 4k lumens factory




Surefire E1L


----------



## lightlover

ven,

Very Impressive!

(But you claimed that about half of the collection belongs to your little one, Callum? ((Callum is 5!))


----------



## ven

Thanks light lover, Callum has his own collection, last count was at least 22 ,these are not listed other than the gold skyray ,s2+ triple ,TOOLvn and a p3.

Will get a pic later of his lights


----------



## magellan

Great photo sequence and lights!

I also have the Solarforce LE and the Cryos copper head. I'll have to try pairing them like you did. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## ven

Thanks magellan, i am only 500 lights at $60k behind you :laughing: 

Its not something i usually do(you do it a lot and can see why) but i might do a duplicate, one for home and "for best",as the one in work is for graft! 

Its certainly in your face and gets attention in the work place(tbh its not what i like or want but hey) , sure you will like and look forward to the pic/s


----------



## ven

lightlover said:


> ven,
> 
> Very Impressive!
> 
> (But you claimed that about half of the collection belongs to your little one, Callum? ((Callum is 5!))



Callums lights!! or most of them anyway,pic as promised


----------



## lightlover

Little Callum is a lucky kid - that collection!


----------



## ven

Looking at the pic, there is an i3s in the box(like to keep his lights in packets), gifted s2+ triple with 18350 body, skyray 3 x xml and his "survival torch" of bear grylls. Few zoomy lights and a couple of lensers,p3,p2, nitecore t0, divers syle and a couple of C8's ,also a usb torch in the box(on the shelf)TOOLvn in the box and a normal convoy. He always lines them up :laughing:


----------



## bound

Hello all,
Happy New Year!:drunk:

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html

Sorry,I'm not youtube.

This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
Song: Allegro moderate
Photo: shufewf
Photograph: Brian
Playing a musical instrument: Piano
Main play: Surefire

Brian


----------



## magellan

Srtorque said:


> There are some impressive lineups in here. I'm just getting started.
> 
> Olight S10 Baton Titanium
> 
> Prometheus Light Copper Beta QR
> 
> Maratac Copper CR123



Nice start to a collection!


----------



## akhyar

Updated 08/01/2017

Here is the list of my flashlights and also the year that I purchased them.

Surefire E2e + KL1 head (2003)
Inova X5 (2003)
Pelican M6 LED (2004)
Fenix P3D Q5 (2007)
Jetbeam RRT1 Raptor (2008)
Zebralight SC600 mk1 (2011)
Sunwayman M11R (2012)
Fenix TK22 2014 (2014)
Olight M2X-UT Javelot (2015)
Nitecore TM16 (2015)
Olight S1 Baton (2015)
2x Nitecore T-Tube (2015)
2x Convoy S2+ (2015)
Sinner 18350 Ti Tri-EDC (2015)
CooYoo Quantum SS (2015)
Nitecore EC4S (2015)
BLF A6 (2015)
Maratac copper CR123 (2015)
BLF ReyLight Tri-EDC (2016) 
BLF D80 Lucky Sun (2016)
BLF Kronos X6 SS (2016)
BLF Kronos X5 Cu (2016)
COMETA CPFitalia (2016)
Maratac stainless steel CR123 (2016)
Astrolux S41 (2016)
Blackwater SR71 brass (2016)
Klarus Mi7 Ti (2017)
Lumintop Tool Ti (in the mail)

And here is photo of some of them on my bedside table.
Some other lights could be on the kitchen ounter, in the car, in my wife purse, in other drawers or wherever they might be


----------



## uofaengr

Updated 2.01.16

STOCK:
Surefire LX2 Lumamax 
Surefire P2X Fury 
L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219b 
Zebralight SC52w L2
Zebralight SC62w 
Thrunite TN12 2014 NW 
Thrunite Archer 2A V2 NW 
Prometheus Beta QRv2 Cu
BLF A6 Limited Edition Anodized
BLF A6 Limited Edition Non-anodized
Zebralight H600Fd III 

CUSTOM/MODDED:
Olight M2Xvn - XP-L HI 5000K, DriverVN2
Mtn Electronics S3 EDC - 3xNichia 219b, 4.4A, narrow frosted lens, 5 mode
Fenix TK61vn - XM-L2 PDTc
Lumintop ToolVN - XP-L HI 4000K, DriverVN2


----------



## GusManB

UPDATED 11/15/16 my Collection:

Factory & Custom:

LensLight TI Mini XP-G2 Bead blast
Lummi RAW TI 5 Trits 2 Custom LEDs Dropins 
Jet Beam TCE1vnT LTD Triple XPL Hi 5000k DHT
LuxRC FL 33, Triple XPL V3
Sinner Tri-EDC In Brass with XPL, & trit slots 
Tain Corona Ti 18650 + 18 trits
TnC Ti 18650 w/Cu Head & Tall Quad XPL(Vinh)14 Trits
Promethius Alpha Carbon Fiber W/Triple Nichia
Lumeray Ti 18650 Tri-RGB XPE with Damascus Bezel
McGizmo PD-Mule Ti Nichia 219B & 10 Trits
Seraph SP-6 Ti XP-G2 P60vn Drop-in DHT by Vinh
Solarforce L2m SS, Sportac Triples 219
Solarforce L2T SS, EDC+ Triple 

Surefire's:

L6 Porcupine w/XHP-50 upgrade Engine 
L2 Porcupine 
U2 Porcupine 
6P, KL3 Ribbed , TNC Det. Ext. 
Z2, with Malkoff 
6P Custom, Z32, HA Nat. Grey ( Incan Host)
M2(Old), KL3, VOB triple XPG3 Ribbed (HA Nat. Grey), SW01
C2, TNT Triple XPL, Cryos Head & Triad tail
C3, KL3, VOB MT-G2, Z49 (HA II Black)
M3 w/ KL5, SW02
M4, VOB 4x Triple XPG3, SW01
M6, VOB 3x XML2 
E2E, KX1 TNT Extreme XPL 
E2E-SG TNT Triple XPG2, SS Bezel & Shroud 
E1L, E2E Head with TNT 219 Triple, SS Bezel & Shroud

Lego:
Cryos CF-P3 with M2 head & Tail, OR Ext., Torchlab Trip XPL
TnC Ti head with E2C Cu, Torchlab Ti E body & Triple 219B
OR Defense Light, Copper Cryos and Vinh Quad XPG3 Vn3
E Pinapple Body, Cryos Head, Copper TnC E2C, E2E Tail


A post from IG, will upload a more up to date Picture 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGvA8Jym8Pc/


----------



## bykfixer

GusManB said:


> I am only just starting my Collection:
> 
> LensLight TI Mini XP-G2
> 
> Lummi RAW TI 5 Trits 2 Custom Hi output Interchangeable LEDs
> 
> CUSTOM Sunwayman V10R TI XML-2 CW Custom Head including 36 Trits(Pending)



Early on I was like you...3 minutes or less to write it down...

Now I'm like "man I aint typing all of that"...




When I took this picture that was about half of my collection...not anymore. It aint even close to half now.


----------



## tops2

Zebralight SC5w
Olight S1
Thrunite TN12 2014
Fenix E12
Rayus C01
Nitecore Tube


----------



## GusManB

bykfixer said:


> Early on I was like you...3 minutes or less to write it down...
> 
> Now I'm like "man I aint typing all of that"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took this picture that was about half of my collection...not anymore. It aint even close to half now.



LOL List updated, it was the same when i started with Coins, Props, Knives,.....


----------



## SG Hall

Olight

S1 Baton
S30
SR52UTvn Current Boost
M3XS-UT
M20 Warrior Premium

Nitecore

MH20Vn
TM26GT
TM16GT
EA8
EC11

Eagletac

GX25A3
TX25Cvn Fiat Lux XPG2 PDT

Niwalker MM15

Fenix CL25R

BLF A6

Thrunite TN32UTvn 

Some green Dorcy 4 x AA

A random blue 9 led cheapy that I bought at a hardware store.

An old yellow incan with a reflector as big as your head and about as heavy.


----------



## bykfixer

GusManB said:


> LOL List updated, it was the same when i started with Coins, Props, Knives,.....



Good idea.

Start while the list *was* short...

I say was because it's likely going to grow.


----------



## Zubaroo

My humble list consist of:

Thurnite TN36
Thrunite TN32
Thrunite TN4i
Streamlight USB Stylus Pro
Fenix TK61vn
Fenix TK75vnQ *iteration 5500 lumen 400K
(3) Nitecore MH20

Nitecore D4
Xtar VC4

In the hunt, after wife approval... 

TN35vn
K40Lvn
MM15vn
TN32UTvn
EC35vn
Jetbeam 3M Pro
DEFTX
K60vn
TN12

... Yes! I have been Vinh-domized.


----------



## Screwball69N

My Newest Flashlights within 6 Months to Date

ArmyTek Dobermann Pro XP-L Hi Limited Edition
ArmyTek Predator Pro XP-L Hi Limited Edittion

Coast PX45
Coast HP7

Nitecore MH27
Nitecore P12GT
Nitecore MT20A

XTAR H3 WARBOY

ZebraLight SC600 Mk III 18650 XHP35 Flashlight Cool White

PREORDERED 1-1-16 Awaiting 

ZebraLight SC63 18650 XHP35 Flashlight Cool White
ZebraLight SC600w Mk III 18650 Flashlight with Neutral White High Intensity XHP35


----------



## GusManB

Updated my list to include the TnC on post #1335


----------



## cheey85

Streamlight 1aa
INOVA T1
Surefire Defender 
Fenix E12
Streamlight microstream
few cheap budget lights


----------



## GusManB

bound said:


> Hello all,
> Happy New Year!:drunk:
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODg5MDI1Mg==.html
> 
> Sorry,I'm not youtube.
> 
> This piece of music: Johannes Brahms
> Song: Allegro moderate
> Photo: shufewf
> Photograph: Brian
> Playing a musical instrument: Piano
> Main play: Surefire
> 
> Brian


Nice! Collection and Music Choice. Your Surefires are wow and the Storage cases keep them so organized, what's your favorite? Plan to get my first Surefire somtime but there are so many and do not know which on to get.


----------



## ven

Zubaroo said:


> In the hunt, after wife approval...
> 
> TN35vn
> K40Lvn
> MM15vn
> TN32UTvn
> EC35vn
> Jetbeam 3M Pro
> DEFTX
> K60vn
> TN12
> 
> ... Yes! I have been Vinh-domized.




Its vinh de-domized


----------



## Landshark99

Updated list
*Flashlights

EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia 
EagleTac D25C Clicky Ti Nichia 2015
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky
EagleTac D25LC2 Clicky Color
EagleTac TX25C2 X 2
EagleTac G25C2
EagleTac G25C2 MKII T6
EagleTac MX30L3C Nichia
EagleTac MX30L4XC Nichia
Fenix LD41
Fenix TK40 X 2
Fenix TK41
4Sevens Preon P1 Titanium Gen 2
Maglite Mini
Maglite 3C cell
Maglite 3D cell X 2
Maglite 6D cell
Nitecore EC1
Nitecore EC2
Nitecore EA4 X 2
Nitecore TM11
Nitecore TM15
Nitecore TM16GT
Nu-Flare 2L x 4
Olight i3
Olight S10 Baton Ti
Olight S10R Baton II
Olight Limited Edition SR95UT
Olight SR95S-UT
Prometheus Alpha Blue-Label
Rofis JR10
Rofis JR20
Spark ST5-220W
Streamlight Nano x 4
Streamlight Protac Tactical 2L
Sunwayman V10R Ti+
Sunwayman M11R
Sunwayman M11R Sirrius Ti
Sunwayman V11R
Sunwayman T60CS
Surefire E2D LED Defender
Surefire E1B Backup
Surefire L2
Surefire L4
Surefire 6p Original X 2
Surefire 9P Original
Surefire 9P Original with Turbo head
Surefire P2X Fury
Surefire Saint Headlamp
ThruNite Ti
ThruNite TN4A x2
ThruNite TN10
ThruNite TN30mini x2
ThruNite TN30
ThruNite TN31 Cool White
ThruNite TN31 Neutral White
Zebralight H31w
Zebralight H31Fr Floody Red X3
Zebralight SC80
Zebralight SC600w
Zebralight S6330

Lanterns
Black Diamond Orbit Lantern
Black Diamond Apollo Lantern
Black Diamond Titan Lantern
Coleman NorthStar Lantern
Goal Zero 24001 Ligh-A-Life X2
Goal Zero 32001 Lighthouse X2
Snow Peak Hozuki LED Lantern
UST 10-Day Lantern 
UST 30-Day Lantern X2





*


----------



## Newlumen

Hey guys I am new here and new to flashlights. I start buying flashlights in 2016. So here is my list.

pelican 7060. ( 368 lumens). Good throw and battery life is amazing.
Olight m1x striker. ( carry with me all the time)
thrunite tn36utvn ( recently purchased from vinh).
thrunite mini tn30 ( on the way, going with keeppower 3500 mah)


----------



## GusManB

Updated List to include the Sinner, Lumeray,Surefire's and Solarforce.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights&p=4831070&viewfull=1#post4831070






Pictured is only some from my list, others are WIP.


----------



## Dakine234

Aloha from Hawaii

Mcgizmos
Ti PD mule
Ti CR123 body w/mule, Haiku and Sundrop head
Al PD Aleph (black body)
Ti Sapphire G25

Macs
Ti Tri-EDC

Okluma
Brass TinyDC Tri-edc

Muyshondt
Al Aeon MK1

BitZ 
Al CR123

Prometheus
Brass Beta QR v2


----------



## joechina

*Shortest list*

Nice collections guys, I gues I have the shortest list of Led lamps 
- Tool AAA
- Nitcore Tube 
the rest of my lamps are old stuff

I like cheap small lights


----------



## bodhran

*Re: Shortest list*

Many have come and gone but just a few at this time...

Four Sevens Q-mini CR2, CR123, and AA, all HCRI

Fenix CL25R
Fenix TK32

Malkoff MD2

Quantum DD (Updated) XPG-2 HCRI 3500K.

Surefire M2 Customized 

Zebralight SC600 MKIIIw


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S20
Olight S15 with extender
Olight S15R
Olight S1
Olight S1 Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2

Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded

Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw

Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH

Batteries:

18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## SV_huMMer

OMG! I thought one could have this many lights only through ownership of a retail flashlights store! 

At home:

Fenix MC11 
Inova XO3

On the go:

Nitecore SRT3
Fenix E05

In car: 

Inova 24/7
Fenix RC09

AA Ni-MH: Sanyo Eneloops and Eneloops XX
14500 Li-Ions: AW IMR
CR123: Varta
16340: Fenix


----------



## GusManB

Updated List on Post 1335, improved SF list:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights&p=4831070#post4831070


----------



## ohanacreek

Newbie
Streamlight 2PL
Streamlight HL3(17500s)
Fenix HL55 (18650)
Fenix PD35 (18650)
ToolVNCu Spec1
Seraph DHT Titanium P60VN Spec 4
Seraph Titanium P60VN Spec 10


----------



## bykfixer

Some folks say I should open a museum. Well phooey on having a bunch of strangers walking through your house, tracking in who knows what, screaming kids in tow, along with potential burglars and kleptos. 

So this post will be the museum. 
Sort of mini collections on display based on style, brand, possibly numbers of batteries or just random photos. 

Note: All pictured are in working condition.

It'll start out with right angle head lights. 



L to R:
- Pentagon 'molly' circa 2010
- USA lite Boy Scout circa 1941
- TL-122A reproduction circa 2015
- BMG Boy Scout circa 1950's
- GI Joe circa 1970's
- TL 122C circa 1944
- TL 122B reproduction circa 2015
- Fulton MX-991/U circa 1963

Now to mix it up a little:




Top to bottom
- Streamlight Stinger LED
- Coast HP7
- Nebo SLYDE
- Coast HP7 R
- Fake LED Lenser P7




- SureFire 2x 123






These 6P's and some (not shown) NIP G2's and G2 pros





A night stick miners light




- Eveready 100 year edition




- Restored 1990's WalMart house brand




- Clip Lite (pre-Nebo little Larry)




- 90's A&N mini mag clone and mini mag




Speaking of mini mags...




- Dorcy 2D and 2aa circa 2000




- PK Warrior II by PowerTac




Speaking of PK, the FL2 LE




- Icon by PK Rogue 1 and 2




Restored Duracell and an Alpha




Chrome'd Energizer 1 and 2 aa




Fivemega 18350 and SolarForce L2M
Both Malkoff'd in this pic




Speaking of Malkoff. Malkoff'd devices.




- MD2 hi/lo's




- BMG and NSS Cub Scout lights circa 1960's




Inkpen light and Icon Solo




Mag ML25's




Fluke meter edition big Mag




NIB 1940's Fulton USN map readers.




Speaking of USN map readers, restored Delta Electric circa 1950




Early LED Lensers




Speaking of early LED, a G2L




Big Mags. 
Non stock colored bezel means hot rod light




Speaking of Big Mags, the Don Keller Legend by Brinkmann





Speaking of Brinkmann
Note the Craftsman by Brinkmann.





Work lights
Pre-flashaholic lights




Rayovac Indestructable. w/a Rayovac'd L2M.




Bushnells




A cup of inkpen lights.




-Eveready Captains circa 1976/77




Speaking of Eveready. This one started the vintage collection




Speaking of vintage
L to R:
- 1940's Burgess
- 1950's Ranger 2D
- 1950's Kwik-Lite
- 100 year edition Rayovac
- 1939 Rayovac focus beam (front)




- 1929 Bond focus beam (front)
- 1940's Burgess Range Finder




Pile of parts 1910's to 60's




Mint 1938 promo Burgess battery case/ flashlight



The rear




My EDC's top to bottom:

- Elzetta Alpha w/PowerTac tailcap
- Pelican M6 (2320) with MD2 tail cap.
- Coast HP1
- Klarus P1A
- Microstream Gen 2



Last but not least, (for today) the current Streamlight family photo.
TL2's, Strions, Scorpion, PolyTacs, various ProTacs, nanos, key-mates, 80's Norristown numbers, stylus, multi ops and a Stinger. 

I'll edit this at some point to show the jewel thief collection (not including Mag Solitaires), more vintage stuff, some wooden lights, the Coast collection, and a slew of others including Mag Solitaires, 




Speaking of Solitaires, these are scattered about my home.

Fathers day edit:



Vintage 1aa and 2aa lights. 
The Tom Thumb/ penlight collection so far.
The jewel thief collection.




Recent arrivals.
Brinkmann MaxFire and 1910 Franco baby light




Franco miner light...




Franco 2D with mid body switch and focus beam.




How about a Harley edition Burgess Sattelite?
I show this one to all my "hellz accountants" friends.




Burgess coal miner light from the 30's




And let us not forget the new PK PR-1




A 2D Duo Tint with magnetic kick stand and a Bright Star Coast Guard light. 




Left is the 3D Varebeam for a hotwire project.




A nice old Olin safety light and a baby HIPCO




The day the PK arrived:
L to R:
- Baby pre Fulton Kwik Lite (still Usona owned)
- another Commander (up to 6 now)
- 2C TL-122D type (generic)
- Burgess Lazar - minty
- 2D 555 project fund raiser light (real nice light)
- Burgess Sattelite - minty
- a Bond C size mono cell
I skipped a couple already mentioned.




6D Dog Supply House search & resscue with 7th cell extension.
I call it "the King Kong pocket light."





My first "wood" light. The Menards 2aa




This light/pen came with a bulb order. Nice




L to R:
- Hand made Terra. (Early Chinese made light)
- 2D Franco vulcanite 
- silver plated Underwood penlight
- baby Duo Tint art deco
- bottom is a generic switchless 1aa and another version of the Eveready little Jim.




I now have both an MX-991/U and an MX-991\U





A genuine GI Joe version...




And a 2aa version.
Toss in fresh Rayovacs and a #222 and it's actually a pretty bright little dude. Like the MX it comes with filters in the tailcap.

First day of summer edit:



Modified Mag built by member kabible.
Thank you sir!!!
Built for the full potential of Pelican Big D bulbs.
I have 10 amp (safe up to 35) cells enroute so as to not blow up 4 primary 123's. They got hot in seconds. )+..:




Looks friendly enough...until the switch is activated.
Hear the Roar of the Pelican!

Late July edit:




2 beautiful old Francos.
A 2D vulcanite miner light and a 2C vulcanite baby miner light both circa 1915. 





H&H made to Bright Star specs.
A 2C generic house light, a 2D True Value house light and a 2D Ranger House light. Circa 1950's





Generic 1aa penlight circa 1940's.





Brinkmann 1aaa Infinity promo.





Minty 2D Burgess circa 1940's and red n black striped Fulton Tom Thumb circa 1950





Eveready little Commander circa 1976





Coast G25




HIPCO 2aaa penlight circa 1950

And last but not least....




The pre-Solitaire Mag Marquis.



Mid August edit:
Back into LED mode for a while..
Well except for 1 more minty 2D Burgess.




This looked like brand new.




Streamlight Stylus Pro- 'reach' version




PR-1 #2.
Not shown PK FL-2 #6




Another 'titanium' colored HP7




My first Mag XL50.
I really like that one. There'll be more of those for sure. 




A late model promo from John Menard himself

And arriving soon...




Streamlight Sidewinder - 'rescue' version.


----------



## ven

:goodjob:

Variety is the spice of life..............awesome variety there, great stuff and can imagine that took a few mins to post :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

OMG! bykfixer's *Virtual Flashlight Museum* is open for business!!!


----------



## bykfixer

This was the nucleus.





Soon after the first 6P and Streamlight and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## bykfixer

This guys collection....









Is a flashaholics utopia. 
They all work and contain batteries.

You know you're a flashaholic when the flashaholic journal wants to do an article on ya.





His name is Steve Giterman. He seemingly became a flashlight fan at 4. As a lad he wired batteries in one room to light up bulbs in another.
But in about 04 his wife assisted in his hobby while collecting small books. Apparently he owned 1 flashlight in 2000. lol.

He does repairs on the side and is now in business to help others get their old gems going again. He is a class act and a world class collector.
He even has a vast collection stored in various "flashlight" manufacturer display cases.

Oh and he also makes custom cases for those ancient lights that used pre-modern sized cells like the "Franco mono cell" and stuff like that. 

He was once quoted "I never met a flashlight I couldn't get going again.


----------



## bykfixer

Discovery channel mini mag hangs out in the Bykfixer museum with Mayor McCheese, Johnny Lightning, Micky Mouse and Superman.


----------



## cc12floz

Ha....I need to go through my collection of lights but the main ones off the top of my head...

Eagletac d25c
Prometheus Beta QR v1
Muyshondt Aeon Mk III - Blue
Veleno Designs Helix Zi
MBI HF-R Ti UTT
HDS Rotary Tactical
Surefire 6p
Astrolux S41
Various Fenix lights


----------



## jayrob

Here's some of mine... (threads shown in 'tutorial style' build pics)






100 Watt HID mod (BEAMER!)

Mag 623 Fire Starter

9 Amp PT-54 Phlatlight Mod

XML Mag Mod with Voltage Monitor

100 Watt LED

100 Watt LED Version 2 (I think you'll like this one!)  

Vintage 1930's Eveready XML Mod

MT-G2 Mod with Voltage Monitor

75 Watt Mag HID

Vintage Ray-O-Vac XML

Mag Charger XML Mod

4000 Lumen XHP-70 with Voltage Monitor

Most of my stuff is designed around high capacity batteries for best run time vs output...


----------



## egginator1

Heres my collection, 






4Sevens



Preon



Cu



Cree XP-LCool FallsSpy007 SapphireTiXM-L2EagtacD25ATiCree XPL HighEagtacD25AAnoNichia 219EagtacD25CTiCree XPL HighFactorGhostSSCree XP-G2HankoD10TiHankoLfx2TiHDSEDC-R1S-250AnoCree XP-G2JETBeamRRT01AnoCree XM-L2LumintopReylight ToolTiNichia 219BLumintopTool - VinTiNichia 219BMankerT01AlMcGizmoHaikuTiXPG2McGizmoMcLux McR-27LTiMcGizmoMule (Head Only)TiRedMcGizmoMule - 2xAATiHigh CRIMcGizmoSapphire GSTiNichia 5mmGSMcgizmoSundrop UVTiNichia 365nmMcgizmoSundropTiNichia 119MecArmyPT16ALMuyshondtAeon IIITiNichia 219BNitecoreTM15AnoCree XM-L2NitecoreTM26AnoCree XM-L2 U3OlightS1 BatonAnoCree XM-L2OlightS1 BatonCUCree XM-L2Peak EigerUltraSSCree XPGPrometheusAlphaReadyElectoless NickelCree-MCEPrometheusBetaQRv2CuNichia 219PrometheusBetaQRv2Electoless NickelNichia 219PrometheusBetaQRv2BrassNichia 219PrometheusBetaQRv2Hard Ano 3Nichia 219SinnerCuSunwaymanM25C #364TiCree XM-L2 U3TainCoronaTiXPG2 R5-4UVelenoQuantum D2SSCree XP-G2ZebralightZLSC600w MKIIIAl - AnoCree XHP35Zebralight - HeadlightZLH600Fc IIICree XM-L2EDC BasicAL42XRGTEDC UltimateAL60GT

Photon FanaticsBlocky BoyDamascusPhoton FanaticsCustomDamascusPhoton FanaticsTask Light2Al


----------



## RGRAY

UPDATE:

*FLASHLIGHTS

COOYOO*
Quantum ss 10180 
Quantum cu 10180 
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*CQG*
Bullet ss cw CR123A 
*DQG
*Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
Hobi br nw 10180
Hobi ti cw 10180 
Spy ti (green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180  
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123 
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action black CR2 
*ITP*
N1 E05 alm blue 1/3N 
N1 E05 alm green 1/3N
N1 E05 alm black 1/3N
N1 E05 alm gold 1/3N
N1 E05 alm purple 1/3N
N1 E05 alm red 1/3N
*LENSLIGHT 
*Mini alm strike bezel CR123
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*LUMMI
*Wee ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee da (ice blue trit) 10180
Raw ns (2 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw ns (no trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw ti (4 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw da (1 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R ss #10 (of 12) 10250
HF-R ti UTT (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MCGIZMO
*Sapphire 25 ti AAA
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180 
Illumine X2 ss 10180 
*MODAMAG
*Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180 *
MUYSHONDT
*Aeon Mkll alm black 3 stage CR2
Nautilus alm black 2 stage CR123
Maus Mk.l cu N-cell
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 alm black CR123 (3)
S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123 
S1 ti polished (2 ice blue trit) CR123
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X br knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10440
*PI Projects*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*SURFIRE*
Backup alm black CR123
Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) AA 
 Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*TNC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
 QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
 QD2 ss brushed (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss polished (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue trit) 10180

 *GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
*
*DQG
*Battery Case br 10180 *
Battery Case ti 10180 *
*HYDROGEN -3
*Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss (yellow trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti (red trit)
Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (green trit) 
Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
Stair Lantern br (green trit)
12XBead ti (12 yellow trits)
Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
*JIL LITE
*Constel CR123 red
*JORDAN METAL ART
*Lantern zi (green trit)
Cam Bead zi (3 green trit) 
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen alm*
Alpha Pen ti*
Alpha Pen cu*
*RAY GUN DIVISION
*Ray Gun bead ti bb (12 ice blue trit)
Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
Ti (blue trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Mini Lantern cu smooth (green tritium)
Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit) 
Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit) 
Lantern cu smooth (green trit)
Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit) 
Hammer ti/ss carved heat treated blue (ice blue trit) 
Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
*TEC ASSECORIES*
Isotope S323 ss (purple trit)
Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti) 
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
Worky tl blue (green trit) 
Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2) 
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
*VELENO
*Battery Case (5) *
Helix Zi Bead *
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit) 
Ku 2x tritium holder (2 green trit)

​


----------



## RGRAY

, double post.


----------



## Xavier

RGRAY said:


> , double post.



Thought you had twice as many lights!


----------



## MAD777

Xavier said:


> Thought you had twice as many lights!


Give him another week! 
😄😄😄😄


----------



## bestellen

My list:
Fenix tk75
Nitecore EA4 Pioneer

That's it.. lol .. I love my lights though.


----------



## wimmer21

Ven your collection is top shelf. So many eye-popping and interesting flashlights. Some of the artfully crafted photos really add to the allure.... a pure delight to the eye. Your collection post is one of my very favorites to date at CPF!


I couldn't quote your entire post, but I did take the liberty to borrow just this one. 

Supbeam triple quad XP-L *Fiat Lux*



ven said:


>





https://postimg.org/image/5tt2j7yin/


----------



## wimmer21

Can't exactly call it modest but it is a little collection


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Can't exactly call it modest but it is a little collection



Does the globe count as a sphere? I like the collection


----------



## MAD777

Nice wimmer! A world of lights to be proud of!


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> Does the globe count as a sphere? I like the collection



Yes the hole is around back. Send yours to me and I'll measure specs for $9 per. lol


----------



## wimmer21

MAD777 said:


> Nice wimmer! A world of lights to be proud of!



Thanks! It's not too bad for 2 months in... excluding of course the 4 at back left that I found in a drawer. 

I'm going to order an X800 just for laughs.


----------



## Offgridled

https://s19.postimg.org/9kcz78ztf/20160619_134336.jpg


----------



## Str8stroke

wimmer21 said:


> Can't exactly call it modest but it is a little collection


Looks good, almost out of this world.


----------



## MAD777

That's a very nice assortment @offgridled 👌


----------



## Offgridled

MAD777 said:


> That's a very nice assortment @offgridled 👌



Thanks MAD777 I have a few more not showing I did receive the mm18vn72 and a couple other Vinh masterpieces but I'm waiting for my new pelican case to show up to keep my babies safe. Hope your having a safe 4th. I'll post pics asap.


----------



## da1510a

I've only started really buying for about a month. Nothing compared to some of you power collectors yet. My bank account is weeping even though these are budget models.

So far for me I have these.

Old Maglight 3C with Cree drop-in LED.
Astrolux A01 x 2
Olight S1

Somewhere in the mail on they way:
On the Road M3
Manker E11 
Convoy S2+ - Cree XM-L2 T6-4C
Blackwater Kite
ThorFire TG06


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words wimmer, my collection is pretty small compared to many  I have found over time I have got more specific , more selective for actual uses rather than just want. Not easy I can tell you , but I have slowed right down and enjoying what I have for now. 

What in the world were you thinking ..... 

For a couple of months you have done exceptionally well, I spot the amazing rc40vnT(hardly can hide it there, it's as big as Russia and Africa ! ). You have a nice arsenal there and all the bases covered, flood from the q70 and throw from the t6vn and rc40vnT. Maybe some custom p60's and lights now to keep on top of the world


----------



## aginthelaw

Too lazy after surgery to list them all. Got them out to specifically make a list as to what I have but I'm so worn out, I just snapped a photo and jumped back into bed. They wouldn't even move over for me!

I actually left out some preons, streamlights, keychain lights, Fenix lod 's, powertac, arc aaa, and the ones I'm selling (Sr.-52, s200c2, p200lc2, d25lc2, mx25l3c, sx30a6-d, tool, bk-fa01, ec32, v11a , pa10, v6cs...


----------



## ven

:laughing: I think I would be too lazy too , listing all those !

Have a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD777

Get well soon aginthelaw. You can try again when you've recovered. In the mean time, take care of yourself.


----------



## bykfixer

aginthelaw said:


> View attachment 3087
> 
> 
> Too lazy after surgery to list them all. Got them out to specifically make a list as to what I have but I'm so worn out, I just snapped a photo and jumped back into bed. They wouldn't even move over for me!
> 
> I actually left out some preons, streamlights, keychain lights, Fenix lod 's, powertac, arc aaa, and the ones I'm selling (Sr.-52, s200c2, p200lc2, d25lc2, mx25l3c, sx30a6-d, tool, bk-fa01, ec32, v11a , pa10, v6cs...



That picture says plenty. 

Get well soon.


----------



## Offgridled

Heal quickly aginthelaw. Amazing light collection!!


----------



## irongate

My O My where do you keep them all=wow


----------



## aginthelaw

My edc's are on my dresser, my holstered lights for night walks are on the nightstand, the big ones are in storage crates, batteries (about 85) are on my work desk, and the little ones (aa's, cr2's, aaa's, 16340's) are in a tackle box


----------



## tiuro

Hi 

Here is a part of my flashlights ;-)

1. Convoy L2 MT-G2 @5,3A 
2. Acebeam K40M MT-G2 
3. Nitecore TM16GT 4x XPL Hi 
4. Shadow JM35 MT-G2 
5. BLF A6 XPL 
6. Solarforce L2p @3,5A 
7. Convoy S2+ XML2 more then 3A 
8. Convoy C8 XML2 more then 3A 
9. Convoy S2+ 3*XPL < 4A 

Here you can find some pics and beamshots on "my local CPF" forum ;-)
Enjoy! ;-)


----------



## ProjectOne

That's my diy flashlight


----------



## Newlumen

About 6 months of purchasing lights.. 11 lights already. 10 are vn.


----------



## Newlumen

Jetbeam t6vn.
fenix pd35vn
fenix tm16vn
nitecore ec20vn
fenix rc40vn 
thrunite tn36utvn
fenix tk75vn
eagtac g25c2vn
acebeAm k70
pelican 7060 ( not in photo)
surefire 6p, z44, p60vn quad mule.


----------



## Offgridled

https://s31.postimg.org/6v8ny9vnf/20160619_134336.jpg
I'll get a list going about 15 more lights to add..


----------



## RGRAY

RGRAY said:


> *FLASHLIGHTS
> 
> COOYOO*
> Quantum ss 10180
> Quantum cu 10180
> Quantum ti wire 10180
> Quantum ti sb 10180
> Quantum ti blue 10180
> *CQG*
> Bullet ss cw CR123A
> *DQG
> *Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
> Hobi br nw 10180
> Hobi ti cw 10180
> Spy ti (green trit) 10180
> Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180
> Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180
> V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
> Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA
> Slim Clicky ss cw AAA
> Slim Clicky ss nw AAA
> XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA
> Tank007 ES12 ss AAA
> *FENIX
> *E05 ss AAA
> *FOURSEVENS *
> Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123
> Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA
> Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action black CR2
> *ITP*
> N1 E05 alm blue 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm green 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm black 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm gold 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm purple 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm red 1/3N
> *JETBEAM*
> Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu 10180
> *LENSLIGHT
> *Mini alm strike bezel CR123
> Micro cu delta wrap AAA
> Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
> KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
> *LUMINTOP*
> Tool cu 10440
> Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
> Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
> Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440
> Worm cu 10440
> *LUMMI
> *Wee ss (ice blue trit) 10180
> Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
> Wee da (ice blue trit) 10180
> Raw ns (2 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw ns (no trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw ti (4 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw da (1 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> *MARATAC
> *Rev 3 ss AAA
> Rev 3 cu AAA
> Rev 3 cu AAA
> Rev 3 ti AAA
> Peanut ss 10180
> *MBI
> *HF-R ss #10 (of 12) 10250
> HF-R ti UTT (6 green trit) 10250
> HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
> *MCGIZMO
> *Sapphire 25 ti AAA
> *MECARMY*
> Illumine X1 ti 10180
> Illumine X2 ss 10180
> *MODAMAG
> *Draco TiN (no trit)10280
> Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
> Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
> *MUYSHONDT
> *Mako Mk. Il ti polished (green trit) 2 stage AAA
> Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
> Nautilus alm black 2 stage CR123
> Aeon Mk. III ti CR2
> Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
> *OLIGHT*
> A3 EOS ti AAA
> I3E E05 cu AAA
> S1 alm black CR123 (3)
> S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123
> S1 ti polished (2 ice blue trit) CR123
> S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
> *PEAK
> *Shasta ha N-cell
> Matterhorn ha AAA
> Kilimanjaro ha AA
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
> Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250
> Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
> Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
> Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
> Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
> Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger red knurl lug throw red led AAA
> Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
> Eiger ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
> Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
> Logan ha knurl pocket 14250
> Logan ss knurl pocket 14250
> Logan ss knurl key chain 14250
> *PHOTONFANATIC
> *Double Groove ti dlc RCR123
> *PI PROJECTS*
> G1 ti (green trit) 10220
> Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
> Ninja br (green trit) 10220
> Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
> Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
> Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
> Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
> *PROMETHEUS*
> Beta-QRv2 cu AAA
> *SURFIRE*
> Backup alm black CR123
> Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
> M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
> *TAIN
> *Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
> Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
> Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
> Flute ti (3 ice blue, 4 green trit) AA
> Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
> Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
> Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
> Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
> *THRUNITE*
> 162 ti AAA
> *TNC*
> Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
> *VELENO
> *38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
> 38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
> 38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
> 40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180
> 40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
> 40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
> 44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
> 44DD ti (green trit) 10220
> QDD ti (green trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0172 (green trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0422 (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (no trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (purple trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
> QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
> Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
> Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
> Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180
> *VOLLSION
> *SP11-S (yellow trit) AAA
> 
> *GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
> *
> *DQG
> *Battery Case br 10180 *
> Battery Case ti 10180 *
> *HYDROGEN -3
> *Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
> 3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead ss (yellow trit)
> Synodeyths Bead ti (red trit)
> Synodeyths Bead ti (green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead br (green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
> Stair Lantern br (green trit)
> 12x Bead ti (12 yellow trits)
> Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
> *JIL LITE
> *Constel CR123 red
> *JORDAN METAL ART
> *Lantern zi (green trit)
> Cam Bead zi (3 green trit)
> *PROMETHEUS
> *Alpha Pen alm*
> Alpha Pen ti*
> Alpha Pen cu*
> *RAY GUN DIVISION
> *Ray Gun bead ti bb (no trit)
> Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
> *RONIN METALWERKS*
> Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit)
> Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
> *SAWYER WHISTLES*
> Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
> Ti (blue trit)
> Cu (green trit)
> *SPALINGER GEAR
> *Lantern Mini cu smooth nat (green tritium)
> Lantern Mini cu smooth antq (purple trit)
> Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
> Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit)
> Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
> Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit)
> Lantern cu smooth antq (green trit)
> Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit)
> Hammer ti/ss carved heat treated blue (ice blue trit)
> Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
> *TEC ASSECORIES*
> Isotope S323 ss (purple trit) (2)
> Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
> T3 6x Triode (2 grn 2yel 2 ib)
> *TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
> Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti)
> Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
> Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
> Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
> Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
> Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit)
> Beadbomb V2 br (green trit)
> Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit)
> Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
> Worky tl blue (green trit)
> Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
> Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
> Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
> Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2)
> Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
> *VELENO
> *Battery Case (5) *
> Helix Zi Bead *
> Maze Pendant ti (6 green trit)
> RadHaz Pendant ti (6 green trit)
> Steve Ku 2x tritium holder alm (2 green trit)


----------



## Offgridled

RGRAY that is an incredible line up. WOW!!!!


----------



## Repsol600rr

Oh dear. Well here we go. This is current. There will be more. 
In no particular order
Surefire: e1e-bk, 6p X3, g2 X2, g2x, c2-bk X2, c3-bk X2, m3t, u2a, a2 X3 ( 2wh 1 rd)
Solarforce: l2 and l2m
Streamlight: Strion, Stinger, Stinger xthp, Scorpion, Microstream X2, stylus pro, twin task 3c, survivor led, litebox
Maglite: mini mag X3, mini mag pro, mini mag pro+, 2d, 3d led, 4d, 6d, ml25lt, ml25it, solitaire, solitaire led
Zebralight: SC52d
Inova: x1
Pelican: Miltylite 2300
Fenix: e11, e12, e25, tk09, hl10, e05 (2014), e01 X2, ld02
Petzl: tikka+
Coast: hp7
Energizer: cheap headlamp 
Defiant: Don't know but its 1aa
Rayovac: plastic 2aa with led X2, plastic 2d X2, floating 6v lantern, pasltic 1d led
unbranded sk68 clone
I think thats all of them.


----------



## bykfixer

^^ Great start.

Sounds like each one had a duty in mind when acquired.


----------



## NICSAK

RGRAY all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## RGRAY

Offgridled said:


> RGRAY that is an incredible line up. WOW!!!!





NICSAK said:


> RGRAY all I can say is WOW!!



Thanks guys.
A LOT on time and effort went into collecting these but it was a lot of fun too. 
I think I was very lucky in finding some of the rare ones.
Fortunately, I had some money from a knife collection I sold.

The grail I am looking for is a *Tain Damascus Flute*. 
Then I will be very happy.


----------



## RGRAY

*My Peak Collection (29):*












Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250 
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug mule 10250
Eiger ss shaved lug. throw 10280
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Logan ha knurl pocket 14250
Logan ss knurl pocket 14250
Logan ss knurl key chain 14250


----------



## tab665

since ive been a member since 2009 its kinda shocking how few lights i have purchased....
first i will start off with lights ive purchased but no longer own.
olight M20- sold to coworker for 20 bucks
olight M30- took apart and killed light. trashed it.
4sevens 1x123 quark- lost
surefire 6PX- sold to coworker for 20 bucks
surefire M6- gifted to dad for christmas.

now on to light i have bought and still have...
olight SR50- completly obsolete. SST-50. havent used in years.
polarion X-1- still going strong
surefire M4- rechargable incan set up
OR bored ice blue surefire 9P- rechargable incan set-up
OR mini turbohead w/ bored 6P body
prometheus blue label
prometheus ready made
prometheus copper bespoke light 18650
prometheus copper bespoke light 18350
oveready wasp with 18500 slim tube and ZRS
custom made photonfanatic 26650 light
VOB xhp-70 maglight
surefire M6LT

so currently i only own 13 lights. Although im hesitant to count the SR50 because i havent used in so long im not even sure if i know where it is. of those, the prometheus lights and my oveready wasp by far get the most use.


----------



## puinsai




----------



## cclin

LOL, just for fun!!


----------



## MAD777

Now that's a cool gif!


----------



## ven

MAD777 said:


> Now that's a cool gif!




+1 very cool!!!!

We need Rick to do one or magellan...................i have all day to do one lap :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

puinsai said:


>



oo:.... Feel free to PM me if you should ever decide to sell _anything. _


----------



## Offgridled

Monocrom said:


> oo:.... Feel free to PM me if you should ever decide to sell _anything. _



Very sweet collection. Great job!!


----------



## ven

Amazing puinsai , beautiful family


----------



## puinsai

you got it Monocrom...
Thank you for the kind words Offgridled & Ven.


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S30R III
Olight S2
Olight S15 with extender
Olight S15R
Olight S1
Olight S1 Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2

Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded

Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw

Klarus G20

Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH

Batteries:

26650 - KeepPower, Klarus
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## Aries256

Wow! Some long lists of collections, pretty cool

I currently have:
crimson red Maglite mini led
crimson red Maglite ML300LX 3 cell
Intsun SK-66 365nm UV flashlight
Nitecore P12gt
a no name 12 led flashlight from my credit card company lol, its actually pretty decent for being free.


----------



## jaya_man

Hi All,

Just recently joined CPF and this is my first time posting. These are my lights

Mini Maglite AA
Mini Maglite AAA
Maglite Solitaire LED
Thrunite Ti3
Lumintop Tool AAA
Streamlight Nano Light
Life+Gear LED Keychain Flashlight


----------



## bykfixer

Great start!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Coolman

olight s15
olight i3s
convoy c8
nitecore mh20
nitecore tube


----------



## Offgridled

bykfixer said:


> Great start!
> 
> Welcome to the site.


+ welcome to CPF you have a great line up already. Buckle up for the ride and enjoy


----------



## Bugdozer

Ugh, you people!! I recently purchased a Thrunite TH10 head lamp, a Nitecore TM26GT and CU6. I also have on order a Thrunite MINI TN30. Then I was eyening the Thrunite TN4A HI just to have but decided I already had too many lights. Then I see this thread and suddenly I need more!! What is it with flashlight obsession?


----------



## brighterthanthesun

I list my lights on my signature. I hope that helps me keep my habit a little under control.


----------



## maukka




----------



## GusManB

Updated my list today with the Promethius Alpha Carbon Fiber W/Triple Nichia on post #1335

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?87150-list-your-lights&p=4831070#post4831070


----------



## kisetsu2015

Surefire E2l-aa
Surefire M3lt
Surefire Titan-a
Surefire Az2
Olight R50
Olight R50-cu
Olight Smini-cu
Olight S1-cu
Lumintop Torpedo 007


----------



## nk8

Foursevens Quark CW QP2A 
Foursevens Quark NW AA + 2AA tube
Foursevens Quark QB2A XP-G2
Foursevens Preon REVO 1 Black
Foursevens Preon P1 Copper
Foursevens PK collab Knight
Foursevens Maelstrom Regen MMR-X
Foursevens Maelstrom Regen MMU-X3R
Foursevens Atom AL +reflector
Foursevens Atom AA + Headlamp kit
Foursevens Fellhoelter Tuffwriter Bolt mini AAA
Foursevens Fellhoelter Tuffwriter Bolt
Foursevens Preon Penlight DTO
Foursevens Titanium Pen 

Also have a lenser K1 on my keychain and a 5.11 tactical XBT A6 more so as a weapon than a light. But a decent light none the less...


----------



## scheersmarc

Hi guys,

Have been collecting flashlights for some years now, so here's my list :

- Fenix TK09
- Fenix PD32
- Fenix E41
- Fenix E20
- Fenix E35
- Fenix E35 ultimate
- Fenix TK32
- Nitecore EA45S
- Nitecore MT40GT
- Nitecore MT25
- Olight ST25
- Maglite LED mini pro 94 + 274 L
- Maglite LED ML300LX
- Maglite LED 3D

My favourites are the ML300LX and the EA45S.

Greetings,

Marc
Belgium


----------



## wimmer21

*Hanko Machine Works*
Trident antique bronze full GG
Trident Total Tesseract silicon bronze

*Sigma Customs*
Shorty McRegulus phosphor bronze

*Mr. Bulk*
LionCub

*TM Design and Fabrication*
Brass Dragonscale Mini - Triple Turbo

*McGizmo*
Haiku (Tana LE)

*Okluma*
DC1 stubby (polished Ti)
DC1 4-headed Monster (by TM)

*Silent Thunder Ordnance*
Eye Of Sekhment

*Zebralight*
SC600w Mk IV HI

*FourSevens*
Mini Mk. II copper
Preon

*V54 mods*
TN42vn90 Fiat Lux
KR1vn SBT90
W30vn (2.66m cd)
PreonVN (copper)
MK34vn
CATvn V6
R50vnP XHP50 SD (3000K)
P18vn
U21vn
MH23vn

*Kyfishguy Mag-Lite mods*
Micro Mini Triple 4000K Silver
Micro Mini Thrower 4000K Black
D1 (Stubby) Triple XHP50

*BLF*
GT 

*DQG*
Tiny 26650 3rd Ed. 4500K
Tiny 26650 3rd Ed. 6000K
Spy 10180 titanium

*Emisar*
D1S 

*Fenix*
TK35 UE
E15 '16

*Astrolux*
AO1 Old-Lumens

*Lumintop*
Prince Mini

*Sunwayman*
C21C

*Jaxman*
Z1 2x26650 XHP50

*Solarforce*
L2C Carbon Fiber Quad


----------



## Offgridled

My 2 lights 

StriveVN ( bought from wimmer21)
SDminiVN 26650 ( bought from wimmer21)


----------



## wimmer21

Haha C'mon you got more than that OG.


----------



## Offgridled

wimmer21 said:


> Haha C'mon you got more than that OG.


Edit: my 2 favorite lights


----------



## ven

Great list wimmer, amazing collection!!!! :rock:

Reminds me i need to update mine a little(if i can find it :laughing: )


----------



## liteboy

Yeah, way to go wimmer on bring so organized! I started an excel spreadsheet but need to update it.


----------



## ven

I give up as spent almost 2hrs on and off correcting the broken link from my 1st album....................and a fail. I forgot it was the copy/paste of it and its gone south! Give up! but my little OCD is killing me :laughing:


----------



## MAD777

Great list wimmer! 
When the grid goes down, I'm coming to your house! LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> *My lights...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> McGizmo
> Haiku
> 
> Muyshondt
> Aeon Mk. III (copper)
> Maus Mk. I (Deep Indigo Aluminum)
> Flieger Mk. I (Stonewashed Titanium... coming soon)
> 
> saabluster custom
> Deft-X
> Deft-edc-X
> 
> Okluma
> TinyDC
> 
> Tain
> Thud Ti 18500
> 
> Luter custom
> Lumeray Triple M
> 
> HDS Systems
> EDC Rotary custom (coming soon)
> 
> vestureofblood custom
> Surefire, XHP-70, Cryos, 2x18650
> 
> FourSevens
> Mini Mk. II (Autumn PVD copper)
> Maelstrom Regen MMU-X3Rvn (Vinh mod)
> 
> EagleTac
> SexXLvn (MX25L3C 6x-XPL PDT modded by Vinh)
> TX25C2vn Quad Fiat Lux
> TX25Cvn
> S200C2vn (sold to Wendee)
> 
> Sunwayman
> M25Cvn Ti Quad (DHT)
> C25C Ti Thrones
> C22Cvn
> C21C
> D40Avn
> 
> Fenix
> RC40vnF
> RC40vnT
> TK09vn Fiat Lux
> TK75vnQ70
> TK35-UE
> RC09
> PD35 Tac
> E15 (2016)
> 
> Noctigon
> M43 Meteor
> 
> Surefire
> Z2vn
> Z2vn P60vn Quad (Cerakote white)
> 
> Jetbeam
> T6vn
> T4 Pro
> 
> Olight
> R50vn
> 
> Acebeam
> K70vn
> EC60vn
> 
> Klarus
> G20
> 
> Sky Lumen
> SL2 triple
> P60vn Quad (Seraph DHT)
> Max-Z
> Zoom-18
> 
> Thrunite
> TN36-UT
> Catapult V5 UT
> TN12 (2016)
> 
> Manker
> U21vn
> 
> Jaxman
> Z-1 XHP-50 2x26650
> 
> MecArmy
> P18vn
> 
> DQG
> Tiny 26650 3rd Edition 7x (NW)
> Tiny 26650 3rd Edition 7x (CW)
> 
> AstroLux
> SS 18650
> SC 14500
> S41 Quad
> S41S Quad (rainbow)
> A01 Old-Lumens Ldt. Edition
> 
> Solarforce
> L2C Quad
> Y2vn
> 
> Kobalt
> Kobalt 500 lumen (my first light)
> 
> Lumintop
> Prince Mini
> SDminiVN (sold to OG)
> 
> Strive
> StriveVN 26650 (sold to OG)
> 
> Elfeland
> 315 Zoom 14500
> 
> Miscellaneous
> Dorcy x2
> Brinkman
> Mini Maglite


 

:thinking: ....... Needs more FourSevens. .................. and more cowbell. Definitely needs more cowbell. 

~ Chance


----------



## wimmer21

Thanks guys! 

Chance, what do you suggest I get next? Here's what I'm looking at... 

http://www.foursevens.com/products/P1-PE

https://f41c117ffae182d239aa-b9adb2...76b85.ssl.cf2.rackcdn.com/2252/89815671_1.jpg


----------



## Offgridled

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :thinking: ....... Needs more FourSevens. .................. and more cowbell. Definitely needs more cowbell.
> 
> ~ Chance




adult image


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

wimmer21 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Chance, what do you suggest I get next? Here's what I'm looking at...
> 
> http://www.foursevens.com/products/P1-PE
> 
> https://f41c117ffae182d239aa-b9adb2...76b85.ssl.cf2.rackcdn.com/2252/89815671_1.jpg



Thanks for fish-hooking me, wimm; I just spit beer on my MacBook.  

Copper's nice, 

~ Chance


----------



## Ozythemandias

Going off memory here:

*Astrolux*
S41 Nichia 219b
S41s Nichia 219b
A6 raw Alu
A01
SS (modded with an XHP 50.2 and melted)
SS (to be modded)
SC XP-G2 Quad (built by me)
SC Nichia 219b Quad (built by Kibra)

*Kronos*
X5
X6
X7 host (to be built into something fun)

*Olight*:
S mini CU (modded with a warm emitter)
S mini Cu _sold_
S mini Ti _sold_
H1R Nova _sold_
M2X-UT with extender _sold_

*Zebralight*:
H52W _Sold_
H502W _Sold_
SC52w _Sold_
SC32W _Sold_
SC5w _Sold_
SC63W 
H602w _Sold_
SC600Fd mk3 plus _Sold_
SC600w mk3 Hi _Sold_

*HDS*
EDC 120 (Vinh modded and flood reflector)
EDC 120 Golden Dragon _sold_
Executive 250 _sold_
Executive 200 high CRI _sold_
Rotary 200 high CRI
Rotary 250 Navy Seal Demo Unit
Rotary 219c 5000k (Hogo ltd run)
Tactical 325lm 4000k (Hogo ltd run) _sold_
Rotary 325 _Sold_
EDC XRGT 40 _sold_
Action Light

*Novatac*
EDC Ultimate 60 _sold_
120P 
120T stripped XPL Hi 4000k (Gunga modded)
120E Limited Edition "Silver"
120T x 2 _sold_
EDC 120 _sold_
Special Operations _sold_
*
Ra Light*
Twisty

*Lumintop*
Tool ti 219b 
Tool cu 219b
Tool cu 219b 
Tool cu xpg2(going to turn this to a FET)
Tool brass 219b
Tool Titanium Blue 219b
Tool Alu 219b (going to turn this into a colored LED)
SD Mini XPLHi _sold_
Prince cu _Sold _
Prince mini _Sold_

*Sunwayman
*V11R _sold
_V10R Ti with Steve Ku Switch
*
Supwildfire*
Thrower XPL-Hi FET built by me (lost)
Thrower XPL-Hi FET built by me

*Nitecore
*Concept 1 _sold_
MH20nw _Sold_
D10 
EX10 (219b modded)
Extreme Infinity E3

*BLF*
Q8
GT

*Surefire*
E1B MV

*Jaxman*;
E3 Nichia _Sold_
M8 Nichia

*Brass Beauty*
18650 (Modded with XML2700k High CRI)

*Reylight*
Pineapple _sold
_Pineapple
Pineapple Copper Mini AAA
Ti Lan
Ti Triple 3x219c (built by me)

*Sinner *
Ti Triple 18350 with Trits
Copper Triple 18350 with trited tail (old style)
Copper 18650 Triple FET 319A Diamond Potting (built by me)

*Sigma*
Aluminum 18650 Triple 219c 5000k
Alu-Bronze 18500 Triple 219c 4000k (Black OR Clip) _sold_
MN-Bronze Regulus 18350 with 219c 4000k McR reflector 
Damascus Copper Regulus with extra triple pill

*Adventure Sports Flashlights* 
Brass EDC 14500 triple 

*Myushondt
*Beagle MKI Protoype (Stonewashed Ti, Mokuti clip refinished by Devin)
Aeon MKIII Indigo
*
Cool Fall
*Spy 005 modded by LASER with a warm XML2 (Wags making a leather holster)

*Tain
*Azco
Damascus Ottaviano V4

*Oveready* 
BOSS 70mm black _traded_
Boss 70mm Patina

*Okluma*
DC1 Aluminum Stonewash H17F driver _sold_
DC1 Aluminum Machine Finish _sold_
DC1 AlBr 219b H17F (modded by me) 

*McGizmo*
Mule w/ Tana XPL-Hi _Sold
_Haiku 
PD prototype 
Aluminum Mule 

*Eagletac*
D25C ti 219b 2015 

*Thrunite*
TN35 _sold_

*Noctigon*
Meteor M43 219c

*Peak*
El Capitan Stainless _sold
_Eiger Stainless _sold_
El Capitan Brass high CRI 

*L3 Illuminations*
L11C 219 _sold

_*Haikelite *
SC02 _sold_

*Armytek
*Wizard Pro V3 Warm _sold_
Wizard Pro v2
Prime C1 Warm _Sold
_Prime C2 Warm 
Tiara A1 CRI

*Skilhunt*
H03

*Foursevens*
Quark Pro cr123 _Sold_
Quark tactical cr123 (2xAA body)
Atom A0
Atom AL Reflector
Bolt Light Mini

*DQG*
Tiny aaa Ti

*Manker*
LAD 219c _Sold
_E02 219c

*Klarus* 
G20 _Sold_

*Jetbeam* 
RRT01 (mid mod)

*Convoy*
S2+ (a couple)
S2+ 219b 5700k triple (built by me) _sold_
S2+ 319A triple (built by me) _sold_
C8
L6 _sold

_*Zanflare* 
F1 - x3

*EagleEye* 
X2R
X7


*Wishlist*:
SPY 007
More tain
Sigma Regulus Honeycomb grip
Boss AL with Copper LE




Might have missed some and I have a couple listed for sale. It's always in a state of flux.


----------



## tfh

As a relatively new member, I am not sure I can post images yet, so I will also post a link to an uploaded photo of my current collection of lights: http://imgur.com/a/QlaIT





From left to right (and almost from tall to short):
- Fenix TK47UE
- Fenix CL30R
- Fenix TK15UE
- Surefire E2D LED DEFENDER
- Foursevens Preon P2 High-CRI
- Armytek Wizard Pro v3 XHP50 Warm
- Foursevens (4Sevens) Quark X 1232​ Tactical
- Fenix P3D
- Foursevens Mini MA (titanium)
- ARC Flashlight Titanium Arc-AAA
- ARC Flashlight Arc-AAA-P (premium version)
- Foursevens Mini ML-X
- Foursevens Mini Mk II
- [Not in the photo:] ThruNite Ti4T neutral white 

Please feel free to let me know which light(s?) you think are missing from this line-up (and why :twothumbs). I am on the fence for an HDS Systems Rotary (custom: 18650; high-CRI; black bezel, sapphire lens, floody white reflector, flush button - this exact config: CRoH200LsRfBbb18680FCno)...

Thanks!


----------



## Ozythemandias

tfh said:


> . I am on the fence for an HDS Systems Rotary (custom: 18650; high-CRI; black bezel, sapphire lens, floody white reflector, flush button - this exact config: CRoH200LsRfBbb18680FCno)...
> 
> Thanks!



That doesn't sound like you're on the fence at all


----------



## tfh

You're right. :laughing: I was waiting for confirmation on the price of my preferred configuration. That confirmation came in this morning...  I am sure to forget the pain soon.


----------



## ven

Very nice collection, you wont regret a HDS...........

You need a pop can maybe, also some bigger lights thrown in..............also hosts and p60's(have a search). Surefire to solarforce, many different p60's from custom builders to suit various needs.................that should keep you busy for a while.


----------



## tfh

Today I received my HDS Systems Rotary. My goodness, what a light... Not the brightest, still the best. 

I really like the calibrated and carefully selected Nichia 219B. When compared to my other 219B light (Foursevens Preon P2 in special edition), the CRI is much better.


----------



## torchsarecool

Not done this for a white

Sunwayman t40cs xml dedome
Nitecore tm11 Xml2 u3 dedome
Thrunite tn42vn cool white
Surefire UBR Invictus 
Sunwayman d20a gemini
Eagtac d25c xpg2 dedome
Olight i3s 
Fenix e05 ss
Nitecore tube
Eagtac gx25a3 Xml2 dedome
Minimag gold placed
Various maglite

En route-
noctigon m43 meteor xpg2 5700k black
Noctigon m43 meteor xpg2 4000k grey
Noctigon m43 meteor nichia 83cri 5000k white
Dgq tiny 26650 4500k
Dqg tiny 26650 4500k


----------



## wweiss

ModelTintBeamIllumination Impressions & Cursory CommentsThrunite TN32 UTcoolExtreme spotA handful and "heavy" - like holding a drain pipe - but this goes away on full power as the tight beam blows out to the limits or your resolution and giving a poop. Beautifully made overall, the reflector/head is endlessly deep and flawless to look at. Gives little perimeter awareness.Thrunite TN12 (v2016)warmFlood with pronounced center spotThin, light, with possibly my best combination of flood and spot. Wish it had the ArmyTek side switch and no tail switch. Hate the tail switch. Tint is nice and centerpunch is very, very good. Excellent perimeter awareness.Helotex G4coolishFlood with diffuse center spotTough, stubby workhorse with a 4500K flood that shows all my dog-walk Coyotes. Built like a 1972 cement truck. The LED is mounted off Sandy Hook. Excellent perimeter awareness.Streamlight ProTac HL3coolFlood with pronounced center spotGood beam peripheral with very good center punch nearly out as far as needed. Good perimeter awareness.Raybek TL1000coldFlood with diffuse center spotTough workhorse with a flood that shows my dog-walk Coyotes. Built like a 1985 Chrysler K Car. Excellent perimeter awareness.Olight S Mini Baton Titaniumcoolish-warmFloodGreat beam spread & uniformity. Small enough to be used in gastro-endoscopy, packs much more punch and usefullness than expected. Run time on "medium" is unexpectedly long for a single rcr123. Titanium body is cool,retro-60's cool. Excellent perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Predator Pro v3coldExtreme spotNicely felt in the hand, pocketable, the tight beam blows out nearly to the limits of your resolution and caring. Tough and resistant, but the windshield scratches like a lottery card. Gives little perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Prime C2 v2coolish-warmFlood with very diffuse center spotI wish this had a more pronouced center spot - like the TN12 - it would be my favorite as the control side switch is my idea of simplicity. A soldering iron in your bare hand, turbo mode is very bright - for 7-10 seconds or you will spontaneously combust. Excellent perimeter awareness.ArmyTek Wizard XM-L2 "90CRI"way, way warmFloodMy favorite headlight. Warm light shows more details and seems restful. Built tough. Excellent perimeter awareness. The combination of this with the TN12 or Predator is perfect in a dark woods or meadow excursion.ArmyTek Wizard Pro XHP-50very coldFloodThis headlight is efficient and bright. It is bright. Bright it is. Turbo has 2 modes and the highest floods the woods like a fire rescue truck. Gets molten at that level, however - headband mount only. Not for wildlife study - nothing will come within 2 municipalities of you. Excellent perimeter awareness.Prometheus Alpha Readymade MCEnear NichiaFlood with very, very diffuse center spotNuclear holocaust tough, hand made unit is made for space and exo-planet exploration. Tailcap hard to cycle at times. Beam is uniformly floody and color is near perfect - excellent for trail walking. Wish the center spot were punchier - like the TN12. Excellent perimeter awareness.Prometheus Beta QR Nichia 219NichiaFlood with very diffuse center spot at distanceNichia - color rendering is excellent. Throw and usefullness is surprising and excellent for a keychain light. I gift these unreservedly... Excellent perimeter awareness. A great deal in a small and beautiful package. Goes with me everywhere.


----------



## Jason207

If shouldnt post or ask here I will remove. Anyhow , is that delta wrap for sale?


----------



## Got Lumens?

Jason207 said:


> If shouldnt post or ask here I will remove. Anyhow , is that delta wrap for sale?


:welcome: Jason

No You should not. Private Sales are only conducted in the Market Place. You should post a wanted to buy in the forum link below. Also in each forum there are sticky threads with valuable information and rules that will answer most of the questions you have.

*Want To Buy (WTB)/Want To Trade (WTT)*


----------



## PWK

Newb here just getting into the hobby, first post, here's my list:

Surefire 6P
Malkoff M61 HOT MD2
Maldoff MDC HA CR123
HDS Rotary 250L


----------



## ven

PWK said:


> Newb here just getting into the hobby, first post, here's my list:
> 
> Surefire 6P
> Malkoff M61 HOT MD2
> Maldoff MDC HA CR123
> HDS Rotary 250L





^^^^ now thats a start! 

:welcome:


----------



## Nichia!

Egaletac d25c Ti 2015 Nichia 219b 
Eagletac d25c Ti 2014 xpg2 
Eagletac d25c Al 2015 Nichia 219b
Eagletac d25a Ti 2017 Nichia 219b
Eagletac d25a Ti 2017 XPL-Hi
Zebralight SC600 MK III W Hi X 3
Zebralight SC5 W X 2
Zebralight SC52 L2 CW
Ultratac K18 Stainless steel X 2
Lumintop Tool Copper Nichia X 2
Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia X 3
Lumintop Tool Aluminum Nichia X 2
Lumintop Tool Aluminum XPG2 X 2
Malkoff 2 AA
Surefire EB1 
Surefire LX2 Lumamax 
Surefire Titan plus 
Surefire 6p
Lumintop IYP365 Nichia 219 X 3
Manker T01 II CW
Astrolux/Manker A01 Nichia X 12
L3 Illumination L11C 3 Mode Nichia X 2
L3 Illumination L08 Nichia 
Eiger Ultra Brass Nichia With Switch 
Eiger Oveready Aluminum With steel Head 
Olight i3E EOS Copper 
JETBeam-U X 2
Fenix CL20
MecArmy Illuminex-4
petzl e+lite X 2
Lary intel 4 x 18650 X 3
Maratac Ti AAA version 4 
Maratac AA Aluminum 
Maratac AAA Copper Nichia Version 4 X 2


----------



## Nichia!

For Now!


----------



## ven

Nice list nichia, love the little D25c lights, great EDC companions. 

Need to update mine now, forget the page!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Nichia! said:


> Egaletac d25c Ti 2015 Nichia 219b
> Eagletac d25c Ti 2014 xpg2
> Eagletac d25c Al 2015 Nichia 219b
> Eagletac d25a Ti 2017 Nichia 219b
> Eagletac d25a Ti 2017 XPL-Hi
> Zebralight SC600 MK III W Hi X 3
> Zebralight SC5 W X 2
> Zebralight SC52 L2 CW
> Ultratac K18 Stainless steel X 2
> Lumintop Tool Copper Nichia X 2
> Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia X 3
> Lumintop Tool Aluminum Nichia X 2
> Lumintop Tool Aluminum XPG2 X 2
> Malkoff 2 AA
> Surefire EB1
> Surefire LX2 Lumamax
> Surefire Titan plus
> Surefire 6p
> Lumintop IYP365 Nichia 219 X 3
> Manker T01 II CW
> Astrolux/Manker A01 Nichia X 12
> L3 Illumination L11C 3 Mode Nichia X 2
> L3 Illumination L08 Nichia
> Eiger Ultra Brass Nichia With Switch
> Eiger Oveready Aluminum With steel Head
> Olight i3E EOS Copper
> JETBeam-U X 2
> Fenix CL20
> MecArmy Illuminex-4
> petzl e+lite X 2
> Lary intel 4 x 18650 X 3
> Maratac Ti AAA version 4
> Maratac AA Aluminum
> Maratac AAA Copper Nichia Version 4 X 2



Great stuff! 

I love my D25C ti 229b 2015, think I should get the D25A?


----------



## Nichia!

Thank you guys, I have 20 more lights coming up! Mostly Zebralight and lumintop big fan of these two brands!


----------



## Nichia!

Delete


----------



## TKC

*A list of my lists: 
2 SF's; one incan & one LED. They live in my car.
1 SF Titan Plus
3 Malkoff's; A Wildcat V6, SHO, HA-TAC 1 CR123.
2 Lumintop's; a Mini Prince & a Ti. Tool
1 little burgundy light that takes a CR2 battery.
1 Prometheus Blue Label.
2 FourSevens Quark Smart & 1 Navi.
2 Sapphire 2's that are USB rechargeable. I lived on my chain, and the other lives in the car.
2 old Sapphire light.

I used to have more, but I either sold them or gave them away.*


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs
Nitecore TIP

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight S30R
Olight S30R III
Olight S2
Olight S15 with extender
Olight S15R
Olight S1
Olight S1 Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2

Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded

Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw

Klarus G20

Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Liitokala, Engineer Lii-500
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH

Batteries:

26650 - KeepPower, Klarus
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## Blackbird13

puinsai said:


> you got it Monocrom...
> Thank you for the kind words Offgridled & Ven.


What are the names of these lights


----------



## archimedes

puinsai said:


> you got it Monocrom...
> Thank you for the kind words Offgridled & Ven.





Blackbird13 said:


> What are the names of these lights



Those are all (very active) CPF members ...


----------



## MAD777

4sevens XP2L-X
4sevens Mini123

Acebeam H20vn XPL-HI 5000K driverVNX
Acebeam EC50vn II XHP70.2 4500K
Acebeam EC60vn XHP35 HI 5000K 
Acebeam K40Lvn XPG2 PDT 5000K
Acebeam T21vn XPG2 PDT 5000K 
Acebeam X45vn [email protected] 6500K driverVNX

Astrolux 01 Cu Nichia 219b 
Astrolux K01 Cu XPL 5000K
Astrolux S41 Cu/Al quad Nichia 219b
Astrolux SC Cu XPL-HI 

BLF-GT XHP35 HI 4500K
BLF-Q8 [email protected] 5000K

D.Q.G. Tiny III 26650 [email protected] 5000K

Eagletac D25A Nichia 219b
Eagletac D25Cvn ti XPL PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac TX25Cvn XPG2 PDT 5000K driverVNX
Eagletac S200C2vn XPG2 PDT 4000K driverVN
Eagletac M25C2vn.50 XHP50.2 6500K
Eagletac M30Cvn [email protected] PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac M30CvnT XP-G2 PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac MX25L3C [email protected] 219b
Eagletac MX25L3Cvn [email protected] boosted 7000K
Eagletac MX25L4Cvn [email protected] PDT 5000K driverVNX

Emisar D1vn SST40 Shaved Dome 
Emisar D4 Quad Nichia 219c
Emisar D4vn Quad XPG2 PDT 

Helius Signa IX XPG2 5000k

Jaxman E-2 Nichia 219b
JetBeam Mini-1vn
JetBeam T6vn [email protected] PDT 5000K

Lumintop Worm Cu
Lumintop TOOLvn XPL HI 5000K driverVN
Lumintop Prince Cu/CF
Lumintop GTvn Mini W2 

Manker E14 Cu quad Nichia 219b
Manker U21vn XPL PDT 5000k driverVNX
Manker MK34 [email protected] 219b 5500K

Maratac AAA CuMaratac 123 Cu

Mateminco MT07vn W2 

Nitecore ThumbVN 
Nitecore P12GT XPL-HI CW
Nitecore EC4SW MTG2 NW
Nitecore EC4S XHP50 CW

Niwalker MM18vn [email protected] NW+ XML2 U3 PDTn

Petzl Tikka XP 

Princeton Tec EOS

Thrunite Ti2 Thrunite TN36UTvn [email protected] shaved 5000K
Thrunite TN40vn [email protected] HI 5000K driverVNX
Thrunite TN42vn XHP35 HI 5000K 

Seraph P60vn XPG2, single mode

Sky Lumen Zoom 18 XPG2, single mode
Sky Lumen SL2 triple XPL PDT 5000K

Sunwayman V11Rvn XML2 U4


----------



## wimmer21

Very impressive collection you have there, MAD! I know you're looking forward to adding a few .2's to that list.


----------



## MAD777

wimmer21 said:


> Very impressive collection you have there, MAD! I know you're looking forward to adding a few .2's to that list.



Yes I am, Buddy!!!! I think I'm very much not alone in that endeavor! LOL


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I need to update my list, so I will start off with just my AAA lights. As I update each group of lights I will post the update...

AAA light Inventory
4-29-17

Astrolux A01 (BLF-Special Edition, Copper).
Astrolux A01 (Copper).
Astrolux A01 (All Colors).
Balder BD01 (Black Aluminum).
BLF Special Edition "348" Nichia 219b, (Stainless Steel, new in box).
"Generic" 348 Nichia 219b(Stainless Steel).
Dereelight DA3 (Aluminum HA).
DQG Tiny AAA (Titanium-Nichia) x 2, 
DQG AAA Titanium (Old Version).
DQG Hobi with 10440 tube(Titanium).
Eagletac D25 AAA (Black Aluminum).
Fenix E01 (Brand New, Blue, Purple & black).
Fenix E05 (Stainless Steel)
Fenix E99 Ti
Fenix LD02 (Black Aluminum).
Fenix LD01 (Titanium).
Four Sevens Preon 1 (Copper).
Four Sevens Preon 1 (All Colors except Orange).
Four Sevens Preon 2(all colors)
Four Sevens Preon Revo(Stainless Steel)
Four Sevens/Olight Pen light(x4 colors)
Illuminati Ti (Black aluminum).
Jetbeam Pi (Aluminum HA).
Klarus Mi6 (Titanium).
Lumintop Tool (Aluminum-Black, Magnetic TC & Button TC).
Lumintop Tool Magnet (Aluminum-Black).
Lumintop Tool (Copper, Push Button TC) x2
Lumintop Worm (Copper).
Lumintop Worm (all colors).
Maratac AAA (Aluminum-Black).
Maratac AAA (Copper-Twisty).
MBI Torpedo(10180/10440)
MBI Copper HF (Holy Flashlights).
Nitecore T5s (Titanium).
Olight i7R (Magnetic, Ti PVD).
Olight i3E EOS (Copper).
Olight i3E EOS (Silver).
Olight i3E EOS (Black).
Olight AT3 (Black).
PK Design Labs PR2 (Aluminum Black).
PK Design Labs PR2 (Aluminum Silver).
PK Design Labs PR2 (Titanium-
Rainbow).
Prometheus Beta QR V1(Nickel Plated).
Prometheus Beta QR V2(Copper).
Surefire Titan A (Aluminum Black).
Surefire Titan Plus (Aluminum Gold).
Tank 007 (Aluminum-Black).
Tank 007 (Aluminum-Silver).
Thrunite Ti (Titanium).
Thrunite Ti5T. (Titanium).
Thrunite TiS (Black Aluminum).
Ultra fire AAA (Titanium)
Ultra fire AAA (Titanium) dead-used as spare battery carrier...


----------



## MAD777

Eddie, that's a bunch of little lights! LOL


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Wait till I get the rest of them ready to post....


----------



## samxg

muyshondt Maus mki ti N cell
surefire titan AAA
surefire titan plus AAA


----------



## puinsai




----------



## ven

WOW puinsai, amazing line up(and clips)


----------



## Ozythemandias

puinsai said:


> beautiful picture



What's the finish on those McGizmos? Did it come like that?


----------



## RGRAY

FLASHLIGHTS

*AONIC*
Aonic brz 18350
ARC
AW alm black AAA
AWS alm natural AAA
AWP alm red AAA
Limited Edition alm green AAA
Limited Edition alm camo Lot 1 AAA
DESIGN P alm natural AAA
P GS alm black AAA
ti AAA
alm natural AA
*COOL FALL*
Spy 007 XM-L2 ti (2rd 2bl 4grn trit) RCR123
*COOYOO*
Quantum ss 10180
Quantum cu 10180
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*CQG*
Bullet ss cw CR123A
*DQG*
Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
Hobi br nw 10180
Hobi ti cw 10180
Spy ti (green trit) 10180
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA
Tank 007 ES12 ss AAA
*EAGLETAC*
D25Cvn XPG2 PDT ti pol dht RCR123
*FENIX*
E05 ss AAA
*FOURSEVENS*
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action Mini alm AAA
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action alm CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action cu CR2
Fellhoelter Bolt-Action ti CR2
Preon 1 cu AAA
*GEORGE KEMENES*
Nucleus tl pol (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus dam (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus ti black pvd (5 green trit) button cell
Nucleus mokumi and case (10 green trit)
Omicron cu (6 green trit) 10180
Omicron ti (6 ice blue) 10180
*HANKO*
Full Twisted Trident cu 18350
Full Gunner cu 18350
*HELIUS*
Sigma VI alm 10180
Sigma IX ss (gren trit) 10180
*JETBEAM*
Mini-1vn XPG2 S4 6000K cu pol 10180
Mini-1 XPG2 cu raw 10180
*KLARUS*
Mi7 alm black 14500
*LENSLIGHT*
Micro ti delta wrap AAA
Micro cu smooth AAA
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini alm smooth strike bezel tan RCR123
Mini ti smooth RCR123
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel RCR123
KO ti delta wrap strike bezel tail stand 2 RCR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 RCR 123
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool ti AAA
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440
Worm cu 10440
*LUMMI*
Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (1 blue trit) 10180
Wee ss pol (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (2 blue trit) 10180
Wee ag (1 green trit) 10180
Wee da (2 ice blue trit) 10180
Raw alm CR2
Raw ns (1 no trit) 14250
Raw ns (2 green trit) 14250
Raw ss bb (no trit) 14250
Raw ss pol (2 green trit) 14250
Raw ti (4 blue trit) 14250
Raw ag (3 no trit) 14250
Raw da (1 blue trit) 14250
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) 14250
*MARATAC*
Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA
Rev 3 ti AAA
Peanut ss 10180
*MBI*
HF alm (2 green trit) 10250
HF br (trit) 10250
HF (2 green trit) 10250
HF-R alm black w zoom head 10250
HF-R ss (10 of 12) 10250
HF-R UTT tl (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R UTT cu (6 green trit) 10250
*MCBRAT*
Custom 3 leds cu green glow 18350
Duece 3 led cu bue trits 18350
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180
Illumine X2 ss 10180
Illumine X3 cu 10180
BL43T ti (blue n green trit) 10180
BL43vn ti 219c 5000K DHT (blue, green trit) 10180
PS-16 4 leds custom skull clip 16340 
*MODAMAG*
Draco alm 10280
Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180
Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Rocket TiCN 10280 10440
*MUYSHONDT*
Mako Mk ll ti (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Mako Mk Il ti pol (green trit) 2 stage AAA
Spinner ti (green trit) AA
Aeon Mk.I alm black 2 stage logo bottom CR2
Aeon Mk.l alm nat 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk.l alm black 2 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage CR2
Aeon Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR2
Nautilus Mk. ll alm black 2 stage RCR123
Nautilus Mk. ll ti 3 stage CR123
Aeon Mk. lll ti CR2
Aeon Mk. lll cu CR2
Maus Mk. l cu N-cell
*OKLUMA *
DC1 cu 3 leds 18350
OLIGHT
A3 EOS ti AAA
I3E E05 cu AAA
S1 alm black CR123 (3)
S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123
S1 ti pol (2 ice blue trit) CR123
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
R50 Seeker cu
*PEAK*
Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Matterhorn Peak LED Solutions ss smooth keychain AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass uv AAA
Matterhorn 5mm brass white sanded led AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger proto raw AAA
Eiger proto raw red led AAA
Eiger proto coated not anodized AAA
Eiger Peak LED Solutions ss smooth pocket mule AAA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger red knurl lug throw red led 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl lug 10250
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
*PHOTONFANATIC*
Killer ti DLC AAA
Double Groove ti DLC (ice blue trit) RCR123
Groovy alm RCR123
PI PROJECTS
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PKT DESIGN*
LT-R1 ti (4 green trit)
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA
*REYLIGHT*
Pineapple br (green trit) 14500
TI LAN ti (4 green 6 ice blue) 14500
Pineapple cu (green trit) 10440
ROTABLADE
Vision 3 leds cu 18350
*SURFIRE*
Backup alm black CR123
Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
*TAIN*
Piccolo ti (green glow, green trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
PO ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
PO BeCu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Flute ti 7 (blue glow 3 blue 3 ice blue 1 green trit) AA
Flute ti 13 (green glow, 13 green trit) AA
Flute da 17 (blue glow, 9 blue, 8 orange trit) AA
Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
Ottavino timascus V4 (yellow trit) (1 of 7) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA
*TNC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*VELENO*
38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220
QDD ti (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
QDD ss #0172 (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss (blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue) 10180
Dogbone ti (12 green trit) 10180
Avant ti (5 green trit)
*VENOM*
Orion br 18350
*VOLLSION*
SP11-S ss (yellow trit) AAA
SP11vn VN2 XPL V6 7000K ss (green trit) 10440


*FLASHLIGHT CLIPS and BEADS
*
*GD SKULLS *
Fellhoelter king clip
Fellhoelter skull silver clip
Fellhoelter Pilot clip
Fellhoelter soldier clip
Hanko skull clip
Hanko pilot clip
Hanko soldier clip
Hanko juster
Bead skulls (3)
Bomb beads (4)
Skull clip xxl
Skull bead lg
Grenade
*MECARMY*
PS16 ti bead
OKLUMA
DC1 bead cu
*PSD DESIGNS*
Pineapple brz bead (Aonic)
*SHAPEWAYS INC*
Toxic Grenade bead (9 green trit)
*STEEL FLAME SKULLS*
Lion/Crusader clip
Crusader clip
Skull Warrior clip
Skull Darkness red eyes clip
Skull Hardness red eyes ss clip
Lion Fellhoelter silver cliip
Skull Warrior clip
Skull beads (2)
Grenade bead
Grenade face bead
Ancient Warrior bead
Shield flag tag
Crusader Richard tag
Lion Richard tag
Crusader ebo
Crusader molle
Dragon molle
Lion molle
Guardian tag patch
Celtic cross
*TICONNECTOR*
Screws brz (9 pr)
Screws blue (3 pr)


*GLOW BEADS, LANTERNS, WHISTLES and OTHERS**

*ATWOOD*
Lanslide titanium trit-slotted (3 green trit)
Whistle ti*
Whistle br*
*BULLACULLA*
Muzzle Break Lantern ti (yellow trit)
Muzzle Break Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
Muzzle Break Lantern br (green trit)
Muzzle Break Lantern zi (green trit)
Fluted Bead zi lg (6 red trit)
Opener ti (green, purple trit)
*DEFTBYDESIGN*
Lantern sm br carved shipwrecked finish (yellow trit)
Lantern lg br carved shipwrecked finish (ice blue trit)
Lantern xxl cu carved raw (yellow, purple trit)
*DQG*
Battery Case br 10180 *
Battery Case ti 10180 *
*HYDROGEN -3*
Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead br (3 orange trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead br (4 red trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss bb (yellow trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss brushed (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti bb (red trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti brushed (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti (green)
Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
Stair Lantern br (green trit)
Stair Lantern cu (ice blue trit)
12x Bead ti (12 yellow trit)
Prototype Lantern cu (red trit)
Prototype Lantern ss holes (ice blue trit)
Prototype Lantern br lines (green trit) 1 of 5
*JEFF HANKO*
Lantern ti (green trit) 1of 3
*JIL LITE*
Constel CR123 red
JORDAN METAL ART
Lantern zi (green trit)
Cam Bead zi (3 green trit)
Cam Bead brass (9 green trit)
*MBI*
Zoom Head alm blk*
Battery Case cu*
*PKT DESIGN*
MBC Pocket Razor dm blade (gr trit)
Tag Puff zirc ((gr trit)
Tag Radhaz trimas (ib trit)
*PROMETHEUS*
Alpha Pen alm*
Alpha Pen ti*
Alpha Pen cu*
*RAY GUN DIVISION*
Mk I zirc black (no trit)
Mk II ti ano (12 ice blue trit)
Mk IV ti bb gray (no trit)
Mk IV ti bb blue (12 green trit)
RONIN METALWERKS
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit)
Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
*SAWYER WHISTLES
*Damascus (blue trit)
Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
Ti (blue trit)
Cu (green trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR*
Lantern Mini cu smooth nat (green tritium)
Lantern Mini cu smooth antq (purple trit)
Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit)
Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit)
Lantern cu smooth antq (green trit)
Lantern ti smooth blue (ice blue)
Lantern cu xl smooth (green)
Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit)
Hammer br/ti smooth (ice bllue trit) 
Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
TEC ASSECORIES
Isotope S323 ss (purple trit)
Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
T3 ti (ice blue)
T3 6x Triode ti (2 grn 2yel 2 ib)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti)
Beadbomb V1 ti pol (ice blue)
Beadbomb V1 ti sw (green)
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm V1 ti satin (blue trit)
Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V1 br (green trit) USA copy
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit) USA copy
Glowworm V1 dm (ice blue trit) USA copy
Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V3 br (green)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit)
Beadbomb V2 br (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti satin (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit)
Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
Worky tl blue (green trit)
Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2)
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
*VELENO*
Battery Case (5) *
Helix Zi Bead *
Maze Tag ti (6 ice blue trit)
Maze Tag ti (6 green trit)
Tag ti large dots (green trit)
Locator ti (green trit)
Locator zirc (blue trit)
Mayo tag brz (6 blue trit)
RadHaz Tag ti (6 green trit)
Steve Ku 2x Tritium Holder alm (2 green trit)
Silet Ti plain dm blade (green trit)
Silet Ti maz dm blade (ice blue trit)

*SPINNERS*
ATWOOD TI ZI CORE
CKF PEPYAKKA 1.0 COPPER ( 2 GREEN TRIT)
CKF PEPYAKKA 2.0 TI #176 (3 BLUE TRIT)
CKF PEPYAKKA 3.0 (2 GREEN TRIT)
CKF PEPYAKKA 3.0 DAM 41/200 (2 GREEN TRIT)
CKF PEPYAKKA 4.0 DAM 26/166 (3 GREEN TRIT)
DIGIFUNK CU xx/50
GRAVE RAVEN BINARY FUSION COPPER
MECHFORCE DELTACORE SS (3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT)
ROTABLADE STUBBY SS (GREEN BLUE TRITS)
ROTABLADE STUBBY BR
ROTABLADE STUBBY TI MOKUMI BUTTON (GR IB TRIT)
ROTABLADE TRI STUBBY TRI MOKUMI SPINNER TI MOKUME BUTTON
STEAMPUNK PHAT BOY TOTAL ECLIPSE ALM CERAMIC
TORQBAR TBSBSSMF SS
TORQBAR TBSBTCBBT CU TI BUTTON
UNQUIET HADS ATRIUM SS BLACK ( TRIT)
UNQUIET HANDS ATRIUM CU ( TRIT)
UNQUIET HANDS ARCADE TI ( TRIT) 
VENOM IFDGT TI FLAMED (2 GREEN 2 ICE BLUUE TRIT)
VENOM TRIFDGT TI FAMED (3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT)
VENOM TRIFDGT TI FAMED (3 GREEN 3 ICE BLUE TRIT)
VENON IFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS 44/50 (4 GREEN 4 ICE BLUE TRIT)
VENOM TRIFDGT BLACK WIDOW SS 44/50 (6 GREEN 6 ICE BLUE TRIT)
VENOM TRIFDGT CU BUTTON TI (3 GREEN 3 YELLOW)
VENOM TRIFDGT BR (3 GREEN 3 YELLOW TRIT)
VENOM TRIFDGT TUNGSTEN (3 ICE BLUE 3 YELLOW TRIT)

*TOPS*
BARNETTPROTOTYPING ZI
BILLETSPIN #23 ALPHA SS CU
BILLETSPIN #24 LOTUS SS
BILLETSPIN #25 NAVIGATOR CU SS CU
BILLETSPIN #25 NAVIGATOR SS MOKUME S
BILLETSPIN #26 ROTOR CU SS
BILLETSPIN #26 ROTOR BASKETWEAVE DAMASCUS CU
BILLETSPIN #27 TRIDENT SS DAMASTEEL SS
BILLETSPIN #28 PARADOX CU
BILLETSPIN #29 INFECTED SPECIMEN CU SS TI
BILLETSPIN #30 K2 SS W SS
BILLETSPIN #31 INFINITY MOKUME CU
BILLETSPIN #35 CROWN FLAMED SS SS
BILLETSPIN #37 MATRIX SS TIMASCUS SS
BILLETSPIN LOKI TRICK SHOT
BILLETSPIN PANDORA BRONZE SS #678
BRADFORD METAL WORKS BRASS RUBY
BRADFORD METAL WORKS SUPERCONDUCTOR
FOREVERSPIN DA CERAMIC
HOWARD EDWARDS SUPERCONDUCTOR
INSPIRS DESIGN TTi-300 24K (4 ice blue, 9 green trit)
J L LAWSON 117LE MOKUME CU (1 of 3)
JON WALKER BLACK TIMASCUS
KOMA ZION ZS372 TUNGSTUN ALM CERAMIC
KREMNER DESIGN TWO STEP SS CERAMIC
KREMNER DESIGN TWO STEP COPPER CERAMIC
MISC DAMASCUS 9 TRIT
MOUTAIN TOPS TI DA CERAMIC
PETERSON MINI MOKUME COPPER
PHOENIX DESIGNS CHAD NICHOLS CERAMIC
PHOENIX DESIGNS MOKUME CERAMIC
PHOENIX DESIGNS DAMASCUS MOKUME CERAMIC
PHOENIX DESIGNS MOKUME RUBY #1
PROMETHEUS COPPER RUBY
STEVEN ROBBINS MOKUME COPPER CERAMIC
VORSO MK1 COPPER RUBY



*







*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:wave: Hey, Crazyeddiethefirst. Your Preon ReVO is stainless steel, and you should sell it to me.  :lolsign: 

~ Chance


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Chance,
Of course you are correct it is stainless steel(now corrected). Of all my lights, the Prevo was actually one of the harder ones to get(having been so popular and out of production). As far as selling it to you...not yet(I tried trading a few lights to expand my collection, and found it way hard to let things go(which is another sign of how bad my flashaholism is, because I have triples of at least 10 of my favorite lights)...
I am listing my lights one group at a time, cause if I list all 300-400 it would be too much like bragging...
Here is my Prince collection:
Prince (Copper)
Prince (Brass)
Prince (Stainless Steel)
Prince Mini (Stainless Steel)
http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/...ghts/64D492CA-E714-40B4-9C8A-21BF3391D64B.jpg


----------



## puinsai

Thank you Ven for the kind words.
Ozythemandias, I had a nuke finish put on them. They came from Don shiny.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Chance,
> Of all my lights, the Prevo was actually one of the harder ones to get(having been so popular and out of production). As far as selling it to you...not yet



Hence the :lolsign: buddy.  

I've purchased seconds due to them being in better shape than the one I already owned; telling myself I'd sell the one that wasn't in as good of shape. Well, ........ now I have a couple of doubles. In my defense, one was a Pro and the other was a Tactical. So there's that. After explaining the difference to The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner I received a smile. She is so good to me. 

~ Chance


----------



## Ozythemandias

puinsai said:


> Thank you Ven for the kind words.
> Ozythemandias, I had a nuke finish put on them. They came from Don shiny.



Who does that finish?


----------



## puinsai

MAPRIK on IG @ozythemandias.


----------



## richbuff

My light list has grown too big for my signature, so here they are, listed in chronological order, with brief comments. 

1. Four-Sevens MMU-X3. Oct. 2014, I purchased from Sears Marketplace/Overstock. I did well selecting my first real light, this permanently classic item 
will be forever beloved by flashoholics. This light boldly demarcates the division between lights that are smaller than it, and lights that are larger than it. 
Nice beam profile, too. There is no way that I could have picked a better item. 

2. Niwalker MM15. Nov. 2014, purchased from the friendly folks at Going Gear. *Selbuilt*s' review of this item had me utterly transfixed for weeks. I could 
not take another breath until I had it in my hands. No classic collection is complete without this ground-breaking hand-held floodlight. 

3. Eagletac SX25L3 kit. Feb. 2015. I got this because Selfbuilt always included it in his comparative tables in his reviews, and because of 
its power/size ratio. I love its "gadgety" feel and I also love the Eagletac build style/quality. 

4. Noctigon Meteor M43vn XP-L dd. June, 2015, my first *Vinh54* light. When it dawned on me that GG was not going to carry this instant permanent 
classic, I frantically searched for another supplier and found Vinh54. Oozing gob-loads of cachet, this light will forever have its place at the pinnacle of 
true classics. 

5. Thrunite TN36UTvn spec 1. Jan. 2016, the ceiling bounce monster of its time. I edced it for a few months. That's how excited I was about it. My most "beat up" light, from work horse use. 

6. MM15 MB vn spec 1. Feb. 2016, the must-have successor to the original ultra classic MM15. 

7. Olight S2 Baton. Feb. 2016 from GG. This item went with me whenever I have my keys on me, because they are what it was attached to for four years. Much used, 
never a bobble. 

8. Acebeam EC50vn spec 1. May, 2016; the item for max power in its size in Spring 2016. A small beginning of my attraction to the ground-breaking line 
up of products from Acebeam. 

9. Eagletac MX25L4Cvn kit. July 2016, nice beam profile, provided by the four non-overlapping reflectors. A great looker, too. 

10. Fenix TK75vnQ70. Aug. 2016, I used it every night for many months, and I am thrilled by its build quality. 

11. Acebeam K70vn. Sept. 2016 is when I surprisingly became amazed at dedicated throwers. I bought it just to have such an item, and I instantly 
became thrilled at what the beam does. 

12. Acebeam X65vn spec1. Dec. 2016, I became super excited as soon as its specs were released months before the light itself was released. This light 
has the beam performance that I always wanted from other lights that just can not do what this can do: Putting oodles of lumens very far out there.

13. TN42 vn spec 1. Feb. 2017, the logical successor to the awesome K70. 

14. P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head. March 2017. 4,300 lumens from a light in its size class: Not bad at all. My only light with main external part that is not aluminum. 

15. Acebeam X65vn spec 1. March 2017; not being content with the first one that Vinh got, I needed another one of these superlative beam generators 
for my other hand. If you want to feel what it's like to be at the outer limits of the hand held led universe, fire up one of these in each hand, and you 
will feel that feeling. 

16. Manker MK34vn XP-L. April 2017, The perfect balance of max power for its size. 

17. TM06Svn 4 x XHP50.2. May 25, 2017, The perfect balance of max power for its size with ten thousand lumens in the smallest package possible in its time, and only two were thus modded by Vinh.

18. Acebeam X45vn XHP70.2. June 19, 2017, this item is much brighter that the Fenix TK75vnQ70. For over two years, this has been my nightly utility use flooder. 

19. Imalent R90TS. July 16, 2019. 18x XHP35, 8x 21700 Samsung 40T, two fans. I purchased the stock version from Vinh54. My main area of interest is beam profile/beam performance. Beam profile is similar to X65, but with a little more throw and some more beam width, and some more spill, with more lumens on the target at given range, but in the form of a larger hotspot.

20. Acebeam K75Vn Spec 1. Sept. 3, 2019, 6,300 Lumens, 2,500 Meters, 1.57Mcd. The logical successor to the TN42. More throw, and more beam width than TN42. Vinh did no performance increase, but he tightened up some stuff. 

21. Imalent MS18. Oct. 21, 2019. The current King of Flood. 18 x XHP70.2, 100,000 lumens. Recommended to me by my favorite flashlight person. Either you got the current King Of Flood, or you don't. 

22. 3 x XHP 50.2 Four Sevens MMU-X3Vn, one off, Dec. 17, 2019, 5,500 lumens, 346 meters, 30Kcd. Ultra classic item, now three and a half times more lumens than the original stock version. My only light with custom external finish. 

23. Nitecore TM9KVn, 9 x stock XP-L2 6500, Jan. 6, 2020, Vinh specs after boost and improved heat sinking: 9120 lumens, 297 meters, 22Kcd. A major manufacturer decided that The Everyman can have 10,000 lumens in a single cell light.

24. Nightwatch NSX3vn Jan 27, 2020. stock 3 x XHP 50.2 8,000 lumen, 375 meter, 35Kcd. A red hot screamer for its size. Throw is the best of numbers 22 through 25 inclusive, too. 

25. Nitecore E4K vn, Jan. 30, 2020. Factory 4 x XP-L. 4,000 lumens, 261 meters throw. A major manufacturer decided that The Everyman can have 4,000 lumens in a single cell light.

26. Emisar D4V2 vn, Feb. 22, 2020: quad W2 4,020 lumens, 429 meters with throw optics. Single 18650. Midway size between S2 baton and E4K. After four years, this is the replacement for my super trusty S2 Baton. 

27. Lumintop FW3Avn triple W2.1 Feb. 28, 2020, 2,800 lumens, 425 meters throw. Currently the most compact high power single 18650 flashlight, I think. I like the FW-ism-ness. 

28. Lumintop FW4Avn quad W2 April 13, 2020, 2,850 lumens, 456 meters throw. Picture perfect beam pattern. 

29, 30 and 31: Three Lumintop 21a Pro Vn, May 26, 2020, single 21700, triple XHP50.2. 9,500 lumens, ~350 meters throw. The next big thing in the Lumintop FW series. 

32. and 33: Two Imalent MS03vn, June 15, 2020. Triple XHP70.2. Single 21700 protected usb-c, or with large solder blob. 9,535 lumens, 313 meters. Tons of bright flood for its size. 

34. Mateminco MT07 vn 7 x W2. June 16, 2020. 8,000 L, 678 M, 115KCD. Very attractive combination of power, throw and size. 

35. Astrolux (Mateminco?) EC03 July 9, 2020. 21700 3 x XHP50.2, 6700 lumens, 303 meters. Factory specs appear to be under reported. Smooth, ample reflector wells and ample SS bezel impart good looks. Much tighter hot spot than other single 21700 3 x 50.2 lights. 

36. Noctigon KR1vn SBT90 DL single 18650 July 24, 2020. Possibly the most power and throw from a compact single 18650. 

37. Emisar D18 18 x W2, 3 x 18650 July 24, 2020. Possibly the most power and throw from 3x 18650. 

38. and 39: Two more Astrolux EC03. August 4, 2020. 

40. Astrolux MF05 SBT90.2 8 x 18650. August 24, 2020. 5,000 lumens, 3,162 meters. Must-have King of throw. 

41. BLF GT94 Oct 19, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. LOP. After a four year wait, the first light that has both more throw and more lumens than the X65. 

42. Another BLF GT94 Nov. 13, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. Smooth. Arrived 14 days after I ordered it. This one is so I can have one in each hand, and feel the exhilaration. 

43. HK90vn driver VNX2. Nov. 14, 2020. 3 x 21700 40T solder blob top, 3 x SBT 90.2. 14,000; 1732.

44. Another HK90, from FM BG. Nov. 19, 2020. 

45. Mateminco MT90 Plus vn, December 4, 2020. 5,500 lumens, 2.84 MCD, 3,371 meters throw. 

46. Another Nitewatch NSX53, Dec. 24, 2020. 

47. Imalent MS06vn, Dec. 24, 2020. Small boost. 

48. Astrolux (Mateminco) FT02S Dec. 28, 2020. Single 26650/21700/18650. 4 x XHP50.2 from a single cell. 11,000 lumens, 546 meters. 

49. Lumintop FW21aPro Vn 3 x 90.2, March 2, 2021. de lens, 8,500 lumens, 486 meters.

Possibly next, if me and the human race survive long enough: Acebeam X65GT, Acebeam W60. 

List of lights that I have ever sold or traded: None. I gave two new FW21aPro to friends. 

I had (and still have) a few "first" flashlights. 3 x D cell Maglight, Brinkmann 2 x AA led, Mini-Mag 2 x AA, True Value Rayz 1,000 lumen 9 x AA, Coleman C-Tac60 600 lumen XM-L2 18650, Snap-On BCF.950BL 5 x blue led 2 x CR123, etc.

-------------
Normal people walk around with big dogs. They look normal. I walk around with big flashlights. My flashlights have bitten less people then Teds' dog.


----------



## Cricket_Swe

_KLARUS XT11GT - Very happy with htis light_


----------



## PaladinNO

*FLASHLIGHTS:*

*Coast/Led Lenser:*
Coast G10, 20 Lumen, 1x AAA
Coast G19, 54 Lumen, 1x AAA
Coast G45, 80 Lumen, 3x AAA

* Fenix:*
2x Fenix E21, 154 Lumen, 2x AA
Fenix HP10, 225 Lumen, 3x AA
2x Fenix TK45, 760 Lumen, 8x AA
Fenix TK76, 2800 Lumen, 4/8x 18650
2x Fenix PD35 2014 Edition, 960 Lumen, 1x 18650
Fenix TK75 2018, 5100 Lumen, 4x (8x/12x?) 18650
Fenix CL30R Lantern, Iron Grey, 650 Lumen, 1x/2x/3x 18650

*Streamlight:*
2x Streamlight 51010 Twin-Task 3C, 57 Lumen, 3x C
3x Streamlight 88853 Poly-Tac, 130 Lumen, 2x CR123 / 1x 16650
Streamlight 90642 Knucklehead, 200 Lumen, 4x AA

*Mag-Lite:*
3x Mag-Lite ST3D106, 131 Lumen, 3x D

*Energizer:*
2x Energizer Hightech LED Keychain Light, 13 Lumen, 2x CR2016

*Nitecore:*
Nitecore HC90, 900 Lumen, 1x 18650
Nitecore Tip, Silver, 360 Lumen, built-in battery
Nitecore Tip, Red
Nitecore Tip, Gold
Nitecore Tip SS, Tropical
Nitecore Tube, Green, 45 Lumen, built-in battery
Nitecore Tube, Azure (hard shell)
Nitecore Tube, Orange (hard shell)

*Jetbeam/Niteye:*
3x Niteye EC-R16, 750 Lumen, 1x 16340 / 1x CR123A / 1x RC123

*Acebeam:*
Acebeam EC50 gen. II (5000 Kelvin), 3000 Lumen, 1x 26650
Acebeam H15 Sand, 2500 Lumen, 1x IMR18650 HD

*Convoy:*
Convoy S2+ Red, 7135 x 3 (XML2 T4-7A, ~3000 Kelvin), 490 Lumen, 1x 18650 / 2x CR123

*Thrunite:*
Thrunite Neutron 2C v3 2017, 1100 Lumen, 1x 18650 / 1x 18350 / 2x CR123

*Manker:*
Manker E02H, Red, Nichia 219C, 180 Lumen, 1x AAA

*JaxMan:*
Jaxman E2, Nichia 219B (5700 Kelvin, Neutral White), 370 Lumen, 1x 18650

*Sunwayman:*
Sunwayman T45C, 980 Lumen, 2x 18650 / 4x CR123A / 4x RC123



*CHARGERS:*

GP PowerBank V800C 
Fenix ARE-C2
Xtar VC2 Plus Master
Nitecore i8
Nitecore i2
Jetbeam i4 Pro


*BATTERIES:*

*18650:*
Orbtronic NCR18650B 3400 mAh
2x Keeppower 18650GA 3500 mAh
12x Panasonic NCR18650BP 3400 mAh
Nitecore 2600 mAh
4x Nitecore NL1835HP 3500 mAh (Fenix TK75 2018)
4x Keeppower NCR18650G 3600 mAh
2x Fenix 2600 mAh
Acebeam 3150 20 A IMR18650 HD (Acebeam H15 spare)

*AA/AAA:*
12x Sanyo Eneloop AAA
18x Sanyo Eneloop AA
8x Sanyo Eneloop Pro AA (Fenix TK45)

*Other:*
2x Keeppower 18350 900 mAh
2x Keeppower 16650 2500 mAh
4x Keeppower 16340 700 mAh
Fenix 16340 700 mAh
Keeppower 26650 5200 mAh
Acebeam 26650 5000 mAh


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*On its way:*

2x Rigid Industries D-XL Pro Driving Marine 322613, 9504 Lumen


*Wishlist:*
Manker E14 II, Nichia 219C (4000 Kelvin, Neutral White), 2200 Lumen, 1x 18650 / 1x 18350
LuminTop IYP365 Ti, Nichia 219BT, Neutral White, 125 Lumen, 2x AAA
Nitecore MT20C, 460 Lumen, 1x 18650 / 2x CR123A
Convoy L6, 3800 Lumen, 2x 26650
BLF ("Giggles") GigaThrower, 1800 Lumen, 8x 18650
Fenix PD35 v2.0, 1000 Lumen, 1x 18650
Fenix TK35 UE Ultimate Edition 2018, 3200 Lumen, 2x 18650
NiteCore MT2A, 345 Lumen, 2x AA
UltraTac K18 2017 Blue, 370 Lumen, 1x AAA / 10440
Fenix TK76, 2800 Lumen, 4/8x 18650
Acebeam EC35 Silver, 1200 Lumen, 1x 18650
Fenic BC30R 2017, 1800 Lumen, 2x 18650

*Car lights:*
Rigid Industries Q2 54431EM, 9000 Lumen, E 12,5

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CAR LIGHTS:
2008 VW Caddy*

*Parking lights:*
Lumen W5W, 6000 Kelvin

*Running lights, low beam:*
PIAA Hyper Arros 55 Watt, 3900 Kelvin

*Running lights, high beam:*
PIAA Solar 55 Watt, 2500 Kelvin

*Extra headlights:*
2x Normaster Lumos 7x, 80 Watt, 6000 Kelvin, 9600 Lumen, E20 (with Amber filter)
2x Rigid Industries D-XL PRO Driving 322613, 89 Watt, 6000 Kelvin, 9504 Lumen (with Amber filter)

*Roof / "work" light:*
Lumen Helios 41,5", 240 Watt, 6000 Kelvin, 21.600 Lumen (with Amber filter)

*Fog lights:*
2x Odin MX, 40 Watt, 6000 Kelvin, 2360 Lumen

*Indicators, front / rear - side:*
Odin PY21W, 28 Watt, Amber
Osram WY5W, 5 Watt, Amber, 2000 Kelvin

*Reversing lights:*
2x Odin P21W, 28 Watt, 5600 Kelvin, 960 Lumen
2x Odin TX, 20 Watt, 6000 Kelvin, 1180 Lumen

*Brake lights:*
Osram P21W, 27 Watt, Red
*
Rear running lights:
*Osram P21W/4W, Red

*License plate lights:*
Lumen VWT2, 3 Watts, 6000 Kelvin

*Interiour / cargo bay light:*
Philips X-treme Vision C5W (43 mm), 4000 Kelvin



25.11.2018:
2x Rigid Industries 322613 ordered.


----------



## stone239

LL Mini
HDS Rotary 250 Cree XP-G2
HDS Rotary 200 Nichia 219B
Muyshondt Aeon Mk III
Surefire EB1


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII


FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3


Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs
Nitecore TIP


Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight R50 Seeker
Olight S30R Baton
Olight S30R III Baton
Olight S2 Baton
Olight S15 Baton with extender
Olight S15R Baton
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S1 Baton Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1


Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2


Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded


Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw


Klarus G20

Imalent DN70

Convoy L2


Chargers:


Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Liitokala, Engineer Lii-500
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH


Batteries:


26650 - KeepPower, Klarus, Imalent
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## MAD777

Nice collection UnderPar


----------



## UnderPar

Thanks MAD777!




MAD777 said:


> Nice collection UnderPar


----------



## ven

+1 MAD, loving the ZL collection especially! Lots of nice variety there and mr Paladin also. Very nice stone


----------



## bykfixer

I don't any that start with "y" yet, but a Yale popped up on the Bay... nah it's kinda junky. Welp the letter "y" will elude a little longer. But I think the other 25 letters are covered one way or another...


----------



## UnderPar

Thanks Ven!



ven said:


> +1 MAD, loving the ZL collection especially! Lots of nice variety there and mr Paladin also. Very nice stone


----------



## rbmcmjr

New guy, short list, sure to grow:

2x Surefire S6P Defender (with XM-L2 upgrades)

Olight M23
Olight M2X-UT
Olight R50 Seeker Pro
Olight S1 Baton

Rick


----------



## UnderPar

For sure this quantity will increase. Welcome to CPF!



rbmcmjr said:


> New guy, short list, sure to grow:
> 
> 2x Surefire S6P Defender (with XM-L2 upgrades)
> 
> Olight M23
> Olight M2X-UT
> Olight R50 Seeker Pro
> Olight S1 Baton
> 
> Rick


----------



## OldSage

Old Guy, but newbie to the latest gen LED torches.

Ancient (incandescent or halogen) Petzel headlamp with external 3 cell battery pack. The cold weather, nighttime tractor use (loader bucket blocks headlamps).

Older Primus headlamp. For general use.

Early gen Petzel Zippka and Tikka headlamps. Used for backpacking and travel.

NiteCore SRT7GT packed in the messenger bag.

NiteCore SRT9. EDC or actually E Night C.

NiteCore TM26GT in the boat bag.

No plans for any future additions. Just replacements when a light is either trashed or lost.


----------



## oSv

Nitecore EC20, TUBE
Fenix E12
Olight S1, i3S
Convoy S2+
Skilhunt H03
Zebralight SC62w, SC63, SC63w, H603c


----------



## Pistolpeet

Hi, I'm new to CPF but my collection is as follows:

Bronte
BT31
BT41
X20s
R50
RC25v2

Jaxman
Hunter X6 XHP 50
Z1 XHP50
X1s XHP35 Hi
E2


Railway 3 Color Flashlight






and a few other cheap Chinese units to play, test, mod and abuse.

Pieter


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII


FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3


Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs
Nitecore TIP


Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight R50 Seeker
Olight S30R Baton
Olight S30R III Baton
Olight S2 Baton
Olight S15 Baton with extender
Olight S15R Baton
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S1 Baton Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1


Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2


Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded


Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw


Klarus G20
Klarus Mi7 Ti
Klarus Mi7


Imalent DN70

Convoy L2


Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Liitokala, Engineer Lii-500
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH


Batteries:

26650 - KeepPower, Klarus, Imalent
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## Capolini

Just updated after selling some and buying some. NOT in Alphabetical Order. The last section[Learning curve] are NOT used too much!

*FENIX*

TK61vn V4

TK75vn Quad SST40 SD

TK35vn

PD12vn

*OLIGHT

*M2Xvn

M22

S10

S20

i3S-CU

*ACEBEAM/SUPBEAM

*K40vn

K60vn

*THRUNITE

*OSTS TN31mb

TN12

*E'TAC

*TX25C2vn

D25Cvn

*SKY LUMEN BRAND[V54]*

SL2Cvn

*SOLARFORCE*

L2i w/ Nail bender P60 MOD

*ULTRATAC*

K18 Alum.

K18 SS

*MANKER*

U21vn

*ASTROLUX*

S41

*JETBEAM*

BC40

*NITECORE*

Sens CR

*BLACK SHADOW*

Terminator

*XTAR*

RC1- I won this light!

*WARSUN*

CT9 T

*EMISAR*

D1vn

*TRUSTFIRE*

2 X TR3T6

*MINICREE[vn]*

"Resembles a SIPIK" then modded by V54

*Now my learning curve lights. Most w/ no name!*

Beam tech-XPE-R2

Pivot head light!

2 X .99c Specials!

Ultrafire Zoomie

Bronze Pivot head

1000 Lumen Pivot head


----------



## PaladinNO

ven said:


> +1 MAD, loving the ZL collection especially! Lots of nice variety there and mr Paladin also. Very nice stone



Thank you, kindly. 

I'm trying to go the "a light for every occasion"-route (pretty much meaning a single light of every possible type), rather than just collecting ALL from any specific brand or even a specific flashlight series.
And with the Fenix TK75 2018 thrower on the way, and having taken possesion of a double-18650 Sunwayman T45 a couple weeks ago, I think I am getting there. 
....I hope. Except every time I think about it, I come up with more lights I don't have yet. In fact, it's a neverending horror story (for my wallet)! xD

But it's funny though. I really don't think the majority of people realize how much value there actually is in a proper flashlight.
Sure, us who are here are all lightnuts to some degree or other, but while I haven't been here long, I have already read several stories of people who has changed their mind about lights when been introduced to a proper one.

I myself got one of those:
There was a...colleague, I think would be the most accurate term, who on several occasions commented the flashlight I always carried around on me (the Fenix PD35), and never understood the point in it. What did I use it for. Why did I bother always carry it around.

I ultimately bought her an (entry-level, I'd call it) Coast light just to shut her up. She e-mailed me 2 days later and apologized. 
Her husband had tripped in the barn that evening, and injured himself. She remembered the light, and used it to quickly find him, check for any wounds and assist him back inside.

In the last email I got from her, she asked if I could recommend her any decent light, preferably with a wall mount, for emergency uses.

I was only all too happy to help her find such a light. And she never again commented on my EDC.


----------



## XR6Toggie

I'm still new to this so I haven't decided if I'm going to build up a collection or just keep a few lights for specific roles. I currently have the following: 1. Malkoff Hound Dog 2. Wolf Eyes Pro Police 3. Malkoff MDC CR123 SHO 4. LED Maglite 4 cell 5. LED Maglite 3 cell 6. Maglite with Malkoff drop in 7. Led Lenser F1 8. Tactical Impulse LE-1+ I recently gave away a Led Lenser P7 to a friend because I didn't really have any use for it. I like the look of a few other lights but I don't know how far I'm going to go in building up a large collection.


----------



## CRYA

RIght now it's a BETA QR Copper, FourSevens P2, a random Streamlight, and looking for more cause I'm new!


----------



## Thunderbird

1. Unknown single 18650 zoomer that came with an Ultrafire 4000mAh (400?) battery and charger
2. Lumintop Tool AAA (for my bum bag)
3. Thorfire VG15S (Bedside for the wife)
4. Arlec Watchman, powered by 3 X AA, has a tiny LED but is decently bright.
5. Unknown with about 25 LEDs, powered by 3 AAAs in a side by side pack, which isn't very bright


----------



## ven

Look forward to the ever growing lists CRYA and Thunderbird


----------



## bykfixer

It has occured to me that I don't have any lights that start with A, Q, U, V, X, Y, or Z. The rest of the alphabet is well covered.... no wait... I have an ARC AAA LE now... 
If you include first letter of the "model" I have the entire alphabet covered except for U and Y (for now).... wait, I have some Union Carbide Evereadys... 
Now for the letter Y.... :thinking:


----------



## JLMO

My collection:

*Foursevens*
•Mini MK ii Aluminum*
•Mini MK ii Satin TI* 
•Mini MK ii SS* 
•Mini MK ii PVD Autumn Copper
•Mini MK ii Copper
•Mini Mk ii Rainbow PVD 
•Mini Turbo MK ii Aluminum* 
•Mini Turbo MK SS*
•Pk Knight*
•PK Paladin Polished TI*
•Mini MA Satin Ti
•Mini ML Satin TI
•Q Mini X 123
•Quark Mini 123
•Mini MLR2*
•Mini ML-X Brass

*Peak*
•Logan QTC SS (med. optic) 

*Klarus*
•Mi1C 

*Nitecore*
•Sens Mini

*Tain*
•Tain Ottavino V4 


*Waiting*....
Logan Aluminum 
DQG Spy SS
Tain Damascus Ottavino V4 
TnC Nano-Lux 10280


----------



## bwalker

I made some unexpected additions last year that should hold me for a while aside from one more I have in my sights. Current collection is:

Streamlight ST-88040 ProTac HL

Olight M20SX

FourSevens Maelstrom MM-X Gen 1

Fenix PD35
Fenix PD22UE

ThorFire C8s
ThorFire VG10
ThorFire VG10S
ThorFire PF04
ThorFire TK15
ThorFire TK18

NiteCore EA81
NiteCore EA45S
NiteCore TM26
NiteCore Tube

Acebeam K60

Jetbeam Jet-1 MK
Jetbeam Jet-UV

ThruNite TN4A

This year I hope to get some version of the ThruNite TN36. Maybe with the new TN36-Limited being released there will be some deals on the older TN36-UT. Nothing else in my sights at the moment.


----------



## xdayv

bykfixer said:


> Now for the letter Y.... :thinking:



Tactician? (Yeager) LOL!


----------



## bykfixer

xdayv said:


> Tactician? (Yeager) LOL!



Good point!! 

Once groundhog day has come and gone perhaps the back order issue will have passed too.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

bykfixer said:


> It has occured to me that I don't have any lights that start with A, Q, U, V, X, Y, or Z. The rest of the alphabet is well covered.... no wait... I have an ARC AAA LE now...
> If you include first letter of the "model" I have the entire alphabet covered except for U and Y (for now).... wait, I have some Union Carbide Evereadys...
> Now for the letter Y.... :thinking:



Got any yellow flashlights?!


----------



## bykfixer

KITROBASKIN said:


> Got any yellow flashlights?!



Um, yeah. A few. 

I'll add a Yale from the 1920's at some point....
Ever Ready (still 2 words then) founder Conrad Hubert bought Franco on 1920 and renamed it Yale. Yale was around 1920 thru 1928.


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC600w MkIV Plus
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII


FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3


Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs
Nitecore TIP


Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight R50 Seeker
Olight S30R Baton
Olight S30R III Baton
Olight S2 Baton
Olight S15 Baton with extender
Olight S15R Baton
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S1 Baton Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1


Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2


Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded


Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw


Klarus G20
Klarus Mi7 Ti
Klarus Mi7


Imalent DN70

Convoy L2


Chargers:

Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Liitokala, Engineer Lii-500
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH


Batteries:

26650 - KeepPower, Klarus, Imalent
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## zespectre

Pulled out my storage box to look at the older lights in there and decided to update this thread.

This is about 75% of my collection, the rest are actually doing something (like in the car emergency kits or the garage or whatever)


----------



## bykfixer

Nice variety with many eras and sizes covered.


----------



## HaileStorm

My collection to date. Some others have been misplaced around the house, some given away and some in my cars.


----------



## zespectre

Nice. What is that white one? I don't recognize it.


----------



## luxxlightsaber

ven said:


> Update with some more pics
> ~photbucket lost the link to one album so removed broken image's~
> * edit- corrected most broken links*
> 
> 
> Thrunite TN32UTvn xp-l PDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later upgraded to a tana triple nichia 219B 4500k
> 
> 
> Pocket Rocket-special gift from Daniel
> Surefire 6p, cryos bezel,triad tail and VOB xhp70 de-dome 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire C2 with trits-M2 cryos bezel, p60vn 5000k xp-l HI with drivervnx2
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire M2 with triad tail cap-xhp70 shaved dome VOB
> 
> 
> 
> C2(another)
> 
> 
> 
> K70vn
> HDS 200lm HI CRI Rotary-special gift from Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Vinh lights
> 
> 
> 
> p60 drop ins
> 
> 
> 
> nichia 219C mule
> 
> 
> 
> Malkoff m361N and CQvn xp-g2 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDCplus xp-g2 neutral 4000k
> 
> 
> 
> VOB xhp70 5000k de-dome
> 
> 
> 
> Nichia 219B triple 4 mode
> 
> 
> 
> P60vn quad xpl HI 5000k drivervnx2
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> Middle sportac triple nichia 219B 2 mode and right side the sportac triple xp-g2 2 mode without optics(mule)
> 
> 
> 
> PrinceCvn triple 5000k xpl HI drivervn3(gift from Jon)
> 
> L2M for a compact p60 host<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seraph dark ti DHT nichia 219C triple mule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seraph aloy with a DHT bezel ring x2
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket rocket from daniel, with a nichia 219 mod and dr jones programmable driver
> 
> 
> 
> TANA triple nichia 219B 4500k
> 
> 
> 
> Little line up of some triples and quads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olight R50vn
> 
> PK PR1
> 
> 
> 
> PK PL2
> M43vn
> 
> 6z
> 
> 
> 
> 6pvn quad nichia 219C mule
> 
> 
> 
> Few hosts
> 
> 
> 
> Olight r50vn, gift from the CPF v54 forum guys..............means so much! really touched more than words can say.
> 
> 
> 
> Gift from liteboy, love it! amazing CT <br>
> Manker E14vn nichia celebration <br>
> 
> 
> 
> The e14vn is really amazing in so many ways, for me its pretty much about as perfect as an edc light could get!(thanks ant)
> 
> 
> 
> Acebeam x65vn 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of big guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another surefire z2 added to the fold
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire g2
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire g2z
> 
> 
> 
> Astrolux TB01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nitecore LR30
> 
> 
> 
> 2x TOOL ti 219b
> 
> 
> 
> CU TOOL 219b
> 
> Another Surefire 6p with sportac 219c 4000k(another work beater)
> 
> 
> 
> 120e ano stripped and 219bt 4000k
> 
> 
> 
> quad 219c 5000k(far left
> 
> 
> 
> quad 219bt 4000k H17f on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more Surefire 6p's
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire g2 with c2 bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumintop TOOL's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumintop iyp365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK PRX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novatac 120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D4 219c 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> 3 mags 2d
> 
> 
> 
> 2 zebralights
> sc5c mkII xp-l2 easywhite
> 
> 
> 
> sc63w xhp35 4500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sc62d added with the philips Luxeon T hi cri 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D4vn xp-g2 PDT
> D4 xp-g2 4000k
> D1 xpl HI 5000k
> 
> 
> 
> D1vn sst40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lumapower 219c 4000k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebralight sc53w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knucklehead xp-l2 4000k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surefire E1e tana singLED 219b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47's mini mkII ti NW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47's mini mkII turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klarus p20 219c



Wow!!!! Thats awsome.


----------



## seery

2x Thrunite TN40s NW
2x Thrunite TN42 NW
2x Thrunite TC20 NW
3x Fenix HL55 NW
4x Fenix CL20 NW
2x Inforce APL Gen3


----------



## BrightLeaf

Trusty Protac 2L-X






I've also got a Thrunite T01 on my keychain at all times, and a Reylight Ti Lan V3 that will be arriving sometime.

Next purchases are going to be a Malkoff drop-in 6P and an E1B MV.


----------



## dave1066

zespectre said:


> Pulled out my storage box to look at the older lights in there and decided to update this thread.This is about 75% of my collection, the rest are actually doing something (like in the car emergency kits or the garage or whatever)


The torch at the rear right of you pic - wow! That brings back memories. (the khaki green one with a right-angled head)My Dad was in the British army and he had one of those. We used to use it when camping all the time.I can remember 'upgrading' it by swapping the bulb for a new fan-dangled (at the time, in the 70s) xenon bulb!


----------



## dave1066

Yikes!

My friends think I'm a little nuts being so interest in torches, and can't believe I have 'so many'.
Hmm, my 'so many' pales into insignificance compared with some of the responses to this thread oo:.

My humble addition is the following...


----------



## fonfan

Solarforce L2T SS, Fireworm F1 Ti, Spiderfire x-07 SS, Seraph SP-6 Ti.


----------



## lion504

*The A-Team*
HDS Rotary F89HG 
PflexPro Convoy S2+ w/ XP-L HI 5200K
BLF LT1
Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M61W XP-G 4500K (wife’s light in kitchen)
*
Special Teams*
HDS Exec 18650 F89HG 
Surefire 6P w/ PflexPro XP-L HI 4300K 
Franken-69P w/ M61NLLLL SST-20 
Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M31LLL V3 4000K*

Waiver Wire*
M61LLL V3 4000k


----------



## magellan

Nice recent photos and collections.

Glad to see this thread is still going.


----------



## magellan

RGRAY said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> *FLASHLIGHTS
> 
> COOYOO*
> Quantum ss 10180
> Quantum cu 10180
> Quantum ti wire 10180
> Quantum ti sb 10180
> Quantum ti blue 10180
> *CQG*
> Bullet ss cw CR123A
> *DQG
> *Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
> Hobi br nw 10180
> Hobi ti cw 10180
> Spy ti (green trit) 10180
> Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180
> Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180
> V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
> Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA
> Slim Clicky ss cw AAA
> Slim Clicky ss nw AAA
> XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA
> Tank007 ES12 ss AAA
> *FENIX
> *E05 ss AAA
> *FOURSEVENS *
> Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123
> Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA
> Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action black CR2
> *ITP*
> N1 E05 alm blue 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm green 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm black 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm gold 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm purple 1/3N
> N1 E05 alm red 1/3N
> *LENSLIGHT
> *Mini alm strike bezel CR123
> Micro cu delta wrap AAA
> Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
> KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
> *LUMINTOP*
> Tool cu 10440
> Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
> Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
> Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440
> Worm cu 10440
> *LUMMI
> *Wee ss (ice blue trit) 10180
> Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
> Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
> Wee da (ice blue trit) 10180
> Raw ns (2 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw ns (no trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw ti (4 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Raw da (1 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
> *MARATAC
> *Rev 3 ss AAA
> Rev 3 cu AAA
> Rev 3 cu AAA
> Rev 3 ti AAA
> *MBI
> *HF-R ss #10 (of 12) 10250
> HF-R ti UTT (6 green trit) 10250
> HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
> *MCGIZMO
> *Sapphire 25 ti AAA
> *MECARMY*
> Illumine X1 ti 10180
> Illumine X2 ss 10180
> *MODAMAG
> *Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
> Draco TiN 10280
> Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180 *
> MUYSHONDT
> *Aeon Mkll alm black 3 stage CR2
> Nautilus alm black 2 stage CR123
> Maus Mk.l cu N-cell
> *OLIGHT*
> A3 EOS ti AAA
> I3E E05 cu AAA
> S1 alm black CR123 (3)
> S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123
> S1 ti polished (2 ice blue trit) CR123
> S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
> *PEAK
> *Shasta ha N-cell
> Matterhorn ha AAA
> Kilimanjaro ha AA
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
> Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
> Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10280
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
> Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
> Eiger br shaved lug throw 10280
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
> Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger X br knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
> Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
> Eiger ss shaved pocket 10180
> Eiger ss shaved pocket 10440
> *PI Projects*
> G1 ti (green trit) 10220
> Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
> Ninja br (green trit) 10220
> Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
> Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
> Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
> Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
> *PROMETHEUS*
> Beta-QRv2 cu AAA
> *SURFIRE*
> Backup alm black CR123
> Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
> M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
> *TAIN
> *Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
> Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
> Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
> Flute ti (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) AA
> Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
> Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
> Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
> Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
> *THRUNITE*
> 162 ti AAA
> *TNC*
> Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
> *VELENO
> *38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
> 38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
> 38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
> 40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180
> 40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
> 40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
> 44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
> 44DD ti (green trit) 10220
> QDD ti (green trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
> QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (no trit)10180
> QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (no trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 10180
> QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
> QD2 ss polished (ice blue trit) 10180
> Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
> Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
> Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue trit) 10180
> 
> *GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
> *
> *DQG
> *Battery Case br 10180 *
> Battery Case ti 10180 *
> *HYDROGEN -3
> *Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
> 3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead ss (yellow trit)
> Synodeyths Bead ti (red trit)
> Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead br (green trit)
> Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
> Stair Lantern br (green trit)
> 12XBead ti (12 yellow trits)
> Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
> *JIL LITE
> *Constel CR123 red
> *JORDAN METAL ART
> *Lantern zi (green trit)
> Cam Bead zi (3 green trit)
> *PROMETHEUS
> *Alpha Pen alm*
> Alpha Pen ti*
> Alpha Pen cu*
> *RAY GUN DIVISION
> *Ray Gun bead ti bb (12 ice blue trit)
> Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
> *RONIN METALWERKS*
> Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit)
> Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
> *SAWYER WHISTLES*
> Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
> Ti (blue trit)
> *SPALINGER GEAR
> *Mini Lantern cu smooth (green tritium)
> Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
> Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit)
> Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
> Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit)
> Lantern cu smooth (green trit)
> Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit)
> Hammer ti/ss carved heat treated blue (ice blue trit)
> Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
> *TEC ASSECORIES*
> Isotope S323 ss (purple trit)
> Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
> *TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
> Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti)
> Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
> Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
> Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
> Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
> Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit)
> Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit)
> Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
> Worky tl blue (green trit)
> Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
> Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
> Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
> Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2)
> Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
> *VELENO
> *Battery Case (5) *
> Helix Zi Bead *
> Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit)
> Ku 2x tritium holder (2 green trit)
> 
> ​




I’ve said this before, but awesome job in such a short time (less than two years if I remember right?).


----------



## magellan

AnthonyMcEwen2014 said:


> *
> .....
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> *_*!!!!!!! MOTHER OF GOD!!! HOLY MACKEREL!!!! That's bat poops insane!!!*!_



Yes, awesome collection with amazing diversity and range. (see post 1074 or 1079, page 36 for photos).


----------



## magellan

jonwkng said:


> (Work in Progress) My humble little collection:- [APOLOGIES, FORMATTING A LITTLE WONKY]
> 
> *CUSTOMS/MODDED*
> 
> *Brad Miller (wedge340)*
> ‣Unshade (Nichia HCRI 92 4500K)
> 
> *Charles Chan (download)*
> ‣Pocket Rocket (XM-L2 T5-2B)
> 
> *Cool Fall*
> ‣Spy Tri-V3 (Stone-Washed, Gunner's Grip, Vault Cap, Vegas Knob) - #06 92
> ‣Spy Tri-V2 (Stone-Washed, Gunner's Grip) - #07 46
> ‣Spy 007 XM-L2 (Titanium Nitride Coated) - #02 32 *[PICTURE HERE]*
> *[Spy Tri-V2 Portraiture shot HERE]*
> *[Spy Tri-V2 Portraiture close-up HERE]*
> 
> *Curtis Bryant (sunny_nites)*
> ‣G4 Micro-ATL - Aluminium (3x Cree 5mm, neutral)
> ‣G4 Micro-ATL - Polished, Brushed Brass (2x Nichia 5mm, HCRI warm, x1 Cree 5mm, neutral )
> ‣G4 Micro-ATL - Polished, Brushed copper (3x Nichia 5mm, HCRI warm)
> 
> *Dan Slone (schizeckinosy)*
> ‣The Copperhead (Nichia 219) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣The Copperhead (XM-L2)
> *[Copperhead Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Elektro Lumens*
> ‣Ultimate Searchlight
> 
> *Fraz Labs*
> ‣Non-battery-crush QTC 26650 flashlight aka _Frazlite_ (XM-L2 Neutral)
> 
> *Fred Pilon (PhotonFanatic)*
> ‣Double-Grooved Titanium Light - Bare Titanium
> ‣Double-Grooved Titanium Light - DLC Coated
> 
> *Hanko Machine Works*
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Zirconium)
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Timascus)
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Damascus)
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Titanium, stone-washed)
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Copper Tellurium)
> ‣3D EX11.2 Gunner Grip (Mokume Gane)
> ‣'67'- Zirconium Twisted Trident
> ‣'67'- Timascus Twisted Trident
> ‣Titanium Twisted Trident, Military Finish
> ‣Project Tuxedo (Commissioned)
> ‣Project Dragon & Phoenix (Work-in-Progress, Pending)
> *[Zirconium & Timascus 3D EX 11.2 GG PICTURE HERE]*
> *[3D EX 11.2 GG Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *HDS Systems*
> ‣Custom EDC Executive (Description: exec, neutral 170 lm, sapphire, svr bzl, blk bdy, 123, flush btn, svr d clip)
> ‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, neutral 170 lm, sapphire, orange bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
> ‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, Hyper-Red (Osram GDP 660nm), UC glass, crimson red bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
> ‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, 4000K XP-L, UC glass, NRA blue bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
> ‣Custom EDC Rotary (Description: rotary, FB 700mW w/ orange glasses, sapphire, purple bzl and bdy, 123, flush btn, svr univ clip)
> 
> *Jay Robertson (jayrob)*
> ‣MT-G2 MagLite with voltage monitor
> 
> *Jeff Sapp (okluma)*
> ‣Brass TinyDC
> ‣Copper TinyDC
> ‣Aluminium TinyDC
> 
> *Lux-RC*
> ‣FL33 (XP-G2 Triple 5000K, TIR - Narrow, Clear, Button - Full ceramic, 18350 body)
> ‣FL33 (Nichia 219B Triple 4500K, TIR - Wide, Frosted, Button - Neprhite, 18650 Body)
> 
> *MatchBox Instruments*
> ‣HF Ti (Nichia 219)
> ‣HF-R (XM-L U3) - Anodized Al (Black)
> ‣HF-R (XP-L V6 - 4750K) - Cu UTT
> ‣HF-R (Nichia 219) - Ti UTT
> ‣HF-R (XM-L T6) - Ti UTT (Custom Anodized)
> ‣HF-R (XM-L2 T6) - Ti STT with Momentary Switch Kit
> ‣HF-R (XM-L2 T6) - Ti STT with Shorty Head
> ‣Zoomhead (XP-G2 R5) - Anodized Al (Black)
> ‣Zoomhead (XT-E) - Ti (Custom Anodized)
> ‣Prototype ???? (Under wraps)
> *[HF-R Zoomhead Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Malkoff Devices*
> ‣V5 Wildcat Warm HCRI (3000K MT-G2) with MD4 body
> ‣Hounddog Neutral (5000K XM-L2 T6) with MD4 body
> 
> *Matthew Smith (vestureofblood)*
> ‣_Arc of Josiah_
> 
> *McGizmo*
> ‣Sapphire GS (Nichia 5mm GS)
> 
> *Michael Fournier (calypsoii)*
> ‣Lamplighter - Brass, 3-window (SMD, 610nm orange)
> ‣Lamplighter - Copper, 3-window (SMD, 610nm orange)
> 
> *Muyshondt*
> ‣Mako MkII (High Output)
> ‣Spinner AA
> ‣Nautilus MkII Ultralight (Pending)
> ‣Aeon MkIII, Titanium
> ‣Aeon MkIII, Titanium, Bead-Blasted
> ‣Aeon MkIII, Timascus
> ‣Aeon MkIII, Mokume Gane
> ‣Maus Prototype, Titanium
> 
> 
> *OMG Lumens/One Stop Throw Shop*
> ‣Deft-X - 1007Kcd *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣REV Captor
> ‣Deft-edc-X
> ‣REV Victor Enthusiast
> 
> *Oveready*
> ‣Moddoolar Pocket Twisty - Hand Polished Brass - Triple H3 LMH (XP-G2 Neutral) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Moddoolar Oblivion Twisty - Triple H3 HML (XP-G2 Warm)
> ‣Malkoff MD2 Host (Custom Ceramic - Glow White) with Malkoff M61 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣"*Ice*" -SureFire C2 (Bored Custom Hard Anodized - Ice Blue) Host with Triple H3 LMH (XP-E2 Cool) Drop-in
> ‣"*Fire*" -SureFire C2 (Bored Custom Hard Anodized - Fire Red) Host with Triple H3 LMH (Nichia 219) Drop-in (Pending)
> ‣ElZetta 2 Cell (Custom Bored) Host with Malkoff M60 (XR-E Cool) Drop-in
> ‣Torchlab P60 ZRS Host
> ‣Blueberry Swirl Custom 18350 Acrylic Host with Malkoff M61NLLLL Drop-in
> ‣Flourescent Green Custom 18350 Acrylic Host with Malkoff M61NLLLL Drop-in
> ‣Custom Triple Copper Surefire E2e (XP-L)
> *[Ice & ElZetta Hosts PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Panos Matragkas (Baroutologos)*
> ‣The "*Valia Calda*" (Lantern) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Prometheus Lights*
> ‣Alpha Blue Label - Stone-Washed (MC-E 4500K) - #251
> ‣Alpha Blue Label - Custom Cerakoted NRA Blue (Nichia 219) - #271 *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Alpha Blue Label - Blasted & Polished with 23 tritium slots (XM-L 4500K) - #301
> ‣Alpha Ready-Made - Modified (MT-G2 4000K) - #0540
> ‣Alpha Ready-Made - Modified (XHP70) - #
> ‣Beta-QR - EN
> *[Alpha Blue Labels Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Tain*
> ‣Zenith Ti 18500(XP-G2 R5-3C)
> ‣Zenith Damascus 16340(XM-L2 T6-4C) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Ottavino Ti 10280 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
> ‣Ottavino Ti V2 AAA (XP-G2 R5-4U)
> ‣Ottavino Damascus 10280 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
> ‣Ottavino Ti V3 AAA (Nichia 219)
> ‣Ottavino Damascus V3 AAA (Nichia 219)
> ‣Nova Ti 16340 (XM-L2 T6-4C)
> ‣Nova TixDa 16340 (XM-L2 T6-4C)
> ‣Ti T45C (XM-L2 U2-5C)
> ‣Thud TixMokume 16340 ()
> ‣Corona Ti 18650 (XP-G2 R5-4U)
> ‣Aura Ti AA (Nichia 219)
> *[Nova Family PICTURE HERE]*
> *[Tain Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *TnC Products*
> ‣Copper PR-AR Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Titanium Ultra-Lux Pr-26650 SST-90 Light (V1 Dragon Body) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Brass Ultra-Lux Pr-26650 SST-90 Light (V1 Dragon Body)
> ‣RFL500 26650 Light (Triple XP-G2)
> ‣Triple XP-G2 with Reflex Programmable Tail Cap (Recessed Switch) *{Thanks Chris for the free light!!!}*
> ‣Micro-Lux Turbo Titanium Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Micro-Lux Turbo Copper Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Micro-Lux Turbo Brass Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Micro-Lux Turbo Electroless Nickel-plated Aluminium Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Nano-Lux 10280 Brass Light
> ‣Nano-Lux 10280 Copper Light
> ‣Extreme Micro Turbo (XP-L)
> ‣Ultra-Lux Acrylic C Light (XP-G2)
> ‣18650 Dragon Host, Titanium with PR-P60 Drop-in (XP-G2)
> ‣18650 Dragon Host, Copper with PR-P60 Drop-in (XP-G2)
> *[Dragon Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Vinhnguyen*
> *Fiat Lux*
> ‣RRT01 2/3
> ‣V11R 1/3
> ‣TK51Vn 3/4
> ‣TK75Vn Killer Throw
> ‣FatMaxVn
> ‣X10Vn PDT
> ‣MM15Vn
> ‣TK61Vn PDTc
> ‣Eye10Vn
> ‣S6330Vn
> ‣M25C2Vn Killer Throw
> ‣RC40VnT
> ‣X10Vn 12x XP-L Mule
> ‣Sky Lumen SL1 (Single mode)
> ‣TN36Vn NW
> ‣MM18Vn
> ‣L15Vn 7x XP-L (5700K) Mule
> ‣MX25L3Cvn/6XPvn Kit
> ‣M2500 Drop-in
> 
> *V54*
> ‣AtomVn
> ‣E05SSVn
> ‣K40Vn
> ‣MVn
> ‣X60MVn
> ‣XSearcherVn
> ‣Triple Quad XP-L X40Vn
> ‣HL10Vn *{Thanks Vinh for the free light!!!}*
> ‣S10Vn *{Thanks Vinh for the free light!!!}*
> ‣Z1Vn (MT-G2)
> ‣TubeVn
> ‣StriveVn (4x Nichia 219B)
> ‣CigVn IMR (Nichia 219B)
> ‣Z1Vn (XHP50)
> ‣TISVn IMR (XP-L 5700K)
> ‣TK75Vn77 (7x XHP70 CW)
> ‣Z1Vn (SBT70)
> ‣CQVn Drop-in (4x XP-L 5700K)
> ‣CQVn Drop-in (4x XP-G2 5000K) in a Surefire C2 Host (Cerakoted Safety Orange)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Odds 'n Ends*
> ‣Fivemega's E series single 26670 body - Black and Malkoff VME head with Malkoff M61LLL HCRI2 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Fivemega's Cooly 26650 D26 (P60) Host - HA Matte Black with Malkoff M361 Drop-in
> ‣Fivemega's Ultra Cool Copper Complete Host (Ver2 body) with Malkoff M61W Drop-in
> ‣*"Mr Ettin"* -Fivemega's Double-headed 18650+18350 SureFire E Body, x2 SureFire E to C adaptors, x2 Cryos M2 Cooling Bezels with Malkoff M61N & M61WLL Drop-ins
> ‣*"Ettin Jr"* -Fivemega's Double-headed 18650+18350 SureFire E Body, x2 VME Heads with Malkoff M61 & M61LL Drop-ins
> ‣MagLite MagCharger with Malkoff Drop-in (XM-L2)
> ‣MagLite 2D (Blue) with Malkoff Drop-in (XP-G2)
> ‣MagLite 3D (Camo) with Malkoff Drop-in (XM-L2)
> ‣*"The Black Rocket"* -MagLite 6D (Black) with Malkoff Drop-in (XP-G2), Talon crenellated bezel, Xcape tail-cap
> ‣MagLite 6D (Black) with FiveMega's 180mm MagLite Extension (+3D) with FiveMega's 3x XM-L Drop-in
> ‣*"Quarterstaff of Illumination"* MagLite 6D (Black) with 3x FiveMega's 180mm MagLite Extension (+9D) with 3x XM-L Drop-in
> ‣Streamlight SL20X with Malkoff MD20X Drop-in (XM-L2)
> ‣*"Fine&Dandy"* -Oveready Smoothie bezel, Cryos AlCF 6P body, Surefire Z41 Tailcap with Oveready Tailstanding clip shroud with Malkoff M61HCRI2 Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Solarforce L2P Host with Malkoff M361N Drop-in *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣Solarforce Gladiator Host with Custom Vinh XM-L2 P60 Drop-in
> ‣SureFire Fury P2X Defender with Fivemega's Type B 18650 body
> ‣SureFire G2 Nitrolon (Yellow) with Malkoff M61NL Drop-in
> *[Assorted hosts Family PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Whimsical... Or Utter Lunacy?*
> ‣*"The Black Box Build"*
> -Housing - Black Anodized Alumium heat-sinked enclosure housing (285xmm105mmx60.5mm)
> -Cooling subsystem - ThermalTake Water 3.0 Extreme (Radiator footprint 270mmx120mm, Weight 1071g)
> -Power -??? 12V based for Water-Cooling subsystem (12V 175mA for Pump, 12V 0.3A x2 for Fans)
> -Driver for LED - ???Powerline constant current power supply - 2800mA, 30V
> -Emitter - 7x XM-L2 (35mm Diameter) - 700-3000mA, 19.95-26V, 2100 -7280 emitter Lm
> -Optics - Mule
> 
> 
> *STOCK*
> 
> *4Sevens*
> ‣Mini MLR2 (XP-G2)
> ‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Blue (XM-L2)
> ‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Brass (XM-L2)
> 
> *ASP*
> ‣Sapphire USB
> 
> *Coleman*
> ‣CPX6 Millenia (Lantern)
> ‣MicroPacker
> 
> *CooYoo*
> ‣Quantum Ti (XP-G2)
> ‣Quantum TiB (XP-G2)
> ‣Quantum TiS (XP-G2)
> ‣Quantum CR (XP-G2)
> ‣Quantum CY(XP-G2)
> 
> *DQG*
> ‣Spy 10180 (XP-G2 R5 4C)
> 
> *EagleTac*
> ‣D25LC2 Color
> 
> *Fenix*
> ‣SD10 (XM-L2 T6)
> ‣LD50 (XM-L2 U2)
> ‣TK76
> 
> *FourSevens*
> ‣Bolt Action Light (XM-L2)
> ‣Bolt Mini (XP-L)
> ‣Preon P1, Copper (XP-L)
> ‣Preon P2, Blue (XP-L)
> ‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Blue (XM-L2)
> ‣Maelstrom Regen MMR-X, Brass (XM-L2)
> ‣Quark Smart QSL (XM-L2)
> ‣Navi Smart
> ‣PK Paladin, Titanium (XM-L2)
> ‣PK Paladin, Blue PVD (XM-L2)
> 
> *First-Light*
> ‣Torq
> 
> *Jetbeam*
> ‣TCR10 (XM-L2 T6) - #0855 *[PICTURE HERE]*
> 
> *Nitecore*
> ‣EC1 (XP-G R5)
> ‣MH1A (XM-L U2)
> ‣SRT7 _Revenger_ (XM-L2 T6) *[PICTURE HERE]*
> ‣TM26 (XM-L U2)
> ‣TM36 (SBT-70)
> ‣TM06 (XM-L2)
> ‣CU6 _Chameleon_ (XP-G2)
> ‣_Tube_
> ‣MT06 (XQ-E R2)
> ‣EAX _Hammer_
> 
> *Nitefighter*
> ‣CL200
> 
> *Olight*
> ‣i3S EOS (XP-G2)
> ‣S15 Baton (Titanium, Beadblasted) XM-L2 Neutral White - #0165
> ‣i7R
> ‣S1 Baton
> ‣S1 Baton, Raw Copper
> ‣S1 Baton, Raw Brass
> ‣S2 Baton, Copper
> 
> *PK DesignLab*
> ‣PKFL2LE - #216
> 
> *PowerTac*
> ‣PK Warrior 1
> ‣PK Warrior 2
> 
> *Rofis*
> ‣JR20 (XP-G2)
> 
> *Solarforce*
> ‣C2000 (MT-G2)
> 
> *Streamlight*
> ‣Nightcom UV
> ‣Stylus Pro Reach
> ‣The Siege (Lantern)
> 
> *Sunwayman*
> ‣D20A _Gemini _(XP-G2 R5, XP-E P2)
> ‣F20C _Falcon _(XM-L2) *{Thanks Sunwayman for the Giveaway!!!}*
> ‣R01A UV
> ‣V11R _Mirage_ (XM-L H3) - #684
> 
> *SureFire*
> ‣2211 (Wristlight)
> 
> *Xtar*
> ‣UL1 (XP-E R3)
> 
> 
> *MISCELLANEOUS*
> 
> *CrowdFunded*
> ‣ChargeLight
> ‣ZeroHour XD
> ‣ZeroHour XR
> ‣PLX Luxor
> 
> *TrueUtility*
> ‣FlashStash
> ‣Nano




Another great collection. I like how you’ve organized them in your list.


----------



## Methos777

I feel so much like a rookie. 

Nitecore p10gt
Fenix pd35 (2014)
Klarus 11gt
ThruNite Tn12(2016)
Wowtac A1s2 tac
olight baton 
nitecore m20


----------



## bykfixer

Good start Methos. 

Welcome to CPF.


----------



## DayofReckoning

I'll play along. My collection is just a mere shadow of it's former self, but I'm slowly building it back up.

Surefire M6 with Lumens Factory Turbohead+Fivemega 3X16650 Battery Holder+IMR M6 Lamp
Surefire 10X Dominator (with spare B20)
Surefire 8NX Commander
Surefire/Laser Products 8XSurefire 9P with Malkoff M61N​Surefire 6P LED with P60L
Surefire A2 Aviator HA/WH Four Flats (super low serial #)
Surefire A2 Aviator HA/WH Round
Surefire E2E Executive Elite HA NA
Surefire EDCL-2T
Fenix PD20 R2
Fenix TK35 2018 Ultimate Edition (in the mail)
Tons of Maglites


----------



## Minuteman1636

M951 (6 volt) Kit02 XM07 NIBag
M951 (6 volt) Kit01 Used
M952 Kit01 XM07 FDE NIBag
M952 Kit01 XM07 NIBag
M952V-TN NIB
M600A NIB
M600AA-BK NIB
M660 (6 volt)- new style tailcap NIB
M674 NIB
M961C (9 volt) NIB
M961C USED
M961XM07 NIB
M982XM07 Used
M900 Used
X200
X300U


----------



## luxlunatic

-Tac-Light (Vintage circa 1990)
-Jetbeam 1st gen cr123 with LUXIII led
-Nitecore D10 Swissbianco Whetstone Finish
-4-7's Mini MkII Ti Rainbow PVD
-Eagletac D25C Ti Triple XP-L by CRX
-MAC TRI-EDC with SOYCD upgrade
-Exolion Ti





_RAW NS
-RAW Ti
-ARC LS Twisty with DATA Triple
-ARC AAA Cyan





-Photon Intl. Cr2 ION Green
-Photon Intl. Cr2 ION Desert Swirl with UV led
-Photon Intl. Cr2 ION Black
-Muyshondt AEON MkII Ti





-SureFire U2 1st gen
-Surefire 6P Oveready Fire with Red Fire with Red SST-90 drop-in by Nailbender





-HDS Basic 60
-HDS Ultimate 60GT
-HDS Ultimate 80





-Arcmania KIT-B head on KI-B AA Body
-Arcmania ExtremeIII
-Arcmania KI Gen 2 (hand machined by Kato)
-Arcmania KI-LE #34
-Arcmania KI-SS Blue Swirl with ROF Driver





Superflashlight / Hyperlux / Tributes:
-Tain 3-Piece Hyperlux Tribute
-Arcmania SFIII Ti
-Arcmania SF-V
-Arcmania SFIII 
-Arcmania SFII Orange Swirl
-Hyperlux II B;lue Swirl
-Steigerwald ARC Ti (uses P-90 drop-in and 2x 18650)





-Tain Ottovino 10280 Ti
-Tain Hyperlux 3-Piece





-McGizmo LS-27 on Clicky Body
-McLux 27L Proto
-McLux Ti-III-T Twisty Body
-McLux III Chrome PD
-McLux 27-LT Proto (with Mofo Bezel)
-McGizmo Proto 3xR27 Cx2 (Triple Rebel, 27mm head with 2x Cr123 Body)
-McLux 27-LT (with Mofo Bezel)





-FireFly III with Keychain Lug
-FireflyIII flat bottom

Not Highlighted with Photos:
-Nitecore TM-26
-MagLight Copper 2D with AdventureSport Drop-in
-Maglight Copper 2AA
-Data LED VoltVamp

Did not make photos:
-Muyshondt AEON Pink
-Surefire Saint
-ArmyTec Wizard Pro Headlamp


----------



## ven

Lux a very cool lunatic! Wow what an amazing collection you have, so many special illumination tools


----------



## alex74

hello this is my collection


----------



## blgreene1989

Flashlights I mainly use two one is a stinger ds led and the other is a Klarus XT11 about 1,060 lumens! Sometimes different led headlamps.


----------



## Wonder

Not Much but what I have.


----------



## Quoddy

McGizmo *Mahi*
McGizmo *Haiku*
McGizmo *Mule*
Surefire *Fury*


----------



## Joseph08

Good to see these amazing collections. My limited list includes: 

EverBrite-Flashlight

Tactical Flashlight 23

Military 9.8 Million Volt Night Raid Flashlight


----------



## Flyhalf

I’m not a Collector per se, but it took me a little while to compile my list, so maybe I am...

Streamlight 14032
Barbolight APFL1
Sanyo NL-421
Sanyo NL-5100
Brightstar MX983/U


----------



## Ccargo

Well im 60 and always been aflashlight nut....but none that I had actually became notable till 82’
minimag was introduced....had to have it then it began....lol
Then a teckna 4-aa little fist of dynamite 
then a 4 D celled dive light from I think sharper image...it was very bright was lost in a auto accident
then I learned of using lower voltage bulbs made VERY bright for a short time...in a rechargeable camping combo light....it was awesome 
then i got my first LED a iNova outa “the blue press”...now that was x3 or five had 5 superbrites—-was really cool
thendiscovered led dropins for mag lites.... ery brite not too focused....
2004 it started i got LeD fever....found elektrolumen.com saw waynes work W O W...
being a dad of four and married....it wasnt easy
she got me K2 stunner....supposedly brightest handheld flashlight at that moment...800 lums WOW
with alakline D very bright....with high energy 11800 nimhs it was stupid bright...W O W
a very expensive toy that to this day is still impressive...those nims hold charge for months 
then a streamlite tl3 a supposed 200 lumen smaller lite but with short 25 hr patch life...it still works after many many battery changes
Now after many cheaper smaller leds from safety awards and gifts from family
streamlite tacticals are very good 
surefire lites are amazing AND pricey...ive owned only the smaller rubber bodied cheaper lites
now i have a browning 4c that is pretty amazing and tuff ....Brite!
the smaller stanley rechareable pitol spots are also wow!....use at nie for nav in very hazardous waters in south louisiana bays...a true life saver 
sorry for long winded story
but Im a true LED freak just not really ready to spend a stupid ammount of cash...
but wait Wayne is still the man and STILL makin lites my “big bruiser” should be here tomorrowish
he was caught up in the recent winter storm do he got a little behing on delivery but hes OK thanks god...very dangerous storm it killed many in AL...very sad
anyway I will get the angle head cery soon from him 
see y’all 
Dave


----------



## dotCPF

_Customs

_


Lumeray Angle M
McGizmo Sundrop 083 Nichia
PK Design Labs FL2LE 219b sw45k
CRX



CRX Bolty triple red/white/UV
CRX TCA 4000k SST ★
CRX Copper 219b
CRX Carbon Fiber Convoy S2, SST-40
CRX Brass Elegant XP-L ☆
CRX CuTi 219C 4000K
CRX Br Knucklehead SST-20 2700K
CRX BrSS Laser
CRX Ti Bolty 219c
CRX Big Brass Nutz Luxeon Triple

Sigma Customs



Sigma Customs McRegulus Brass, 219b SW45k ★⍟ _TOP EDC_
Sigma Customs Vega Mn Bronze, 219b SW35
Sigma Customs Supernova Swell Al, 219b SW35 ★

Silent Thunder Ordnance



STO Eye of Sekmet CRI Cu/ Walnut

FiveMega



Fivemega Redfire 2xAA (M31LL 219b v3)




_Mad Modders

_Bob McBobralight



Bobralight SC64b SW45k ☆
Bobralight SC64c LE dedomed Dogfarts 5000K ★
Bobralight SC64w HI XHP 4500 90CRI ★⍟ _TOP EDC_

KYFishGuy



KYFishGuy MicroMag Grey 219C triple

Oveready



Oveready Surefire 6P 18mm, HA III (w/ Customlites 3000K XP-G HCRI dropin) ☆
Torchlab v5.1 sw40/ amber in: OR Surefire C2 18mm, white cerakote ★⍟ _TOP EDC_
Torchlab v5.0 4K 219c/ red in: OR Surefire 6P 18mm bored
Oveready Surefire 9P 18mm, camo cerakote, extender (w/ Malkoff M91bN 4000K) (#7/10)
Oveready Peak Eiger AAA CRI
Oveready Z70 host w/ MD2 tailcap. (P60vn w/ LH351D 4000K)


SkyLumen

_SLN #011, P60vn Lil Vortex _★ _TOP EDC_ 
Weltool W3vn4 ☆⍟ 
D25Cvn White 1, contrast AHC ☆ 
D25Cvn White 2, polished Ti ⍟ _TOP EDC_ 
D25Cvn Mule SST 4000K, contrast AHC 
D25Cvn XP-L 3000K 90CRI 
D25Cvn 219B SW45k, full AHC ★ 
D25Cvn (V2) 50.2, rustic AHC 
Tx25Cvn White 1.1 
Goliath Warm CRI, 3000K SST of⍟ 
David Mini SST-40 
ToolVn AA 219B 
TorpedoVN 50.2 
GTnanoVN 219b 3000K dedomed
AAA Nameless Ti 15lm, 219b sw35, AHC one-off
Spark SQ3vn, SST 2700K VN4 
C8Fvn HCRI LH351D, 5000k 
D4vn Ti, LH351Ds, 4000K 
MT18vn Ultra-high CRI, 3000/4000K SST mix, AHC bezel one-off ⍟ 
M2Rvn Cu HCRI XHP35 4000k 
E07vn White 1, Rustic, One-off 
E07vn CuTi, 3x 219b SW45k/ 3x SST-20 4000k/ 1x LH351D 4000k, AHC 
G25C2vn White 2 ☆⍟ 
G25C2vn90 ★ 
G25C2vn XP-L HI 5000K 


StrikerVN Lightning, White 1 ⍟ 
Solarforce L2Mvn (w/ P60vn White 1.1) 
Solarforce L2Tvn (w/ P60vn OP Osram Square HCRI 3500K) 
SD75vn 5000K 70.2 
2x Tange CRI 219B SW45k ⍟ 
GTvn Micro Mule, 3x 219b SW45k/ 3x SST-20 4000k/ 1x LH351D 4000k. One-off. 
H40vn 219B SW45k 
M30Cvn w/ 219b sw45k, custom ☆ 
ab K70vn 90 CRI 4000K XHP35.2 
ab L35vn 90CRI 3000K SDCE XHP50 ★⍟ 
HP30Rvn, SST-40/ 2x219b ★ 
K70vn XHP35.2 4000K 90CRI 
Surefire C2vn, 18mm bored, FS54 switch, triple Osram Square HCRI 3500K, VN4 ★⍟ _TOP EDC_ 
W3vn Pro Featherless Arrow Boosted/ VN4 ★⍟ 
_Fiat Lux Tx25C2vn Black Flat, Hidden White cerakote _★ 
_Fiat Lux D1S Black Flat
_ 
_Fiat Lux ToolVN AA White 2 _⍟ 
_Fiat Lux D25Cvn White 2, AHC_ 
 
Acebeam


EC35 "Bronze" 
EC65 Nichia 
K70 
K60 
H40 CRI x2 ☆ 

Armytek


Predator Pro XP-L HI 
Doberman Pro XP-L HI 
Viking Pro XHP warm ★ 
Prime C2 Pro XP-L HI warm 
Prime C2 Pro XHP warm 
Prime C1 Pro XP-L warm 
Prime A2 Pro XM-L2 warm 
Wizard Pro XM-L2 cw (x2) 
Wizard Pro XM-L2 CRI (x2) 
Wizard Pro XHP cw ⍟ 
Wizard Pro XHP warm 
Wizard Pro Nichia 144A 

Astrolux


S41S 219c 
S41 219b 


BLF


3x BLF-348 Nichia 219B 
BLF Q8 ⍟ 
FW3C SST-20 Glow-gasket (thanks to CRX!) 

Eagletac


G25C2 mk II- first light! 

Elzetta


Alpha Stormtrooper 
Bravo Milsurp Edition 
Bravo ZFL-M60 

Emisar/ Noctigon


D1 SST-20 3000K ☆⍟ 
D1S SST-20 3000K ☆ 
D4 SST 3000K 
D4 SST 5000K 
D4Ti SST 4000K 
D4v2 SST 3000K/ 6500K split ⍟
D4v2 219b sw35 _TOP EDC_ 
D4v2 Ti Swirl White 2 
D4v2 Br XP-L 4500K
D4v2 Cu 219b sw35 
D18 SST 3000K/ 4000K swirl 
M43 Meteor Nichia 90CRI Grey 
KR4 8x XPL HD V6 3D partial-dedome
K9.3 grn, sw35 main, sst-660 secondary 

FiveMega


Redfire 2xAA w/ Malkoff M31 219b v2 LL 

Fenix


2x TK 51 
E05 

Fireflies


E07 Clear/ 219b/ cyan aux 
E07 Cu / 219b/ yellow aux- MIA @ FF customer service 
E07 Br / SST-20 JA3/ c+y aux 
ROT66 blk/ 219b/ cyan aux 

Folomov


EDC C1 v3 Brass 

FourSevens


Preon P2 v1 Toxic Green 

HDS


Custom EDC Rotary, 219b SW40. Double Beryl/ white flood/ OP/ glow ★⍟ 
Tactical Rotary XP-L 4000K 325 Limited *HDSRB* 
Tactical Rotary SS40
Rotary XP-L 4000K Ltd w/ 18650 
Rotary 2700K 219C ★⍟ _TOP EDC_ 

L3 Illumination


A10 


Lumen Factory

Seraph SP6 (w/ Malkoff M61 219b v3) 
Lumens Factory ES9/ EO9/ HO9/ SR9/ IMR9 Incans 


Lumintop


Worm Nickel 
Worm Copper 
Tool Copper 
Massdrop Tool Ti Blue 219C 
Massdrop Tool Cu 219C 
Massdrop Tool BR 219B 
Massdrop Tool AL Green XP-G2 
Prince CU 

Malkoff


MDC 1CR123 219b V2 _TOP EDC_ 
MDC 16650 (w/ M361N SST-20 in VME) _TOP EDC_ 
MDC AA 3000K XP-G2 1/1 
MDC AA Neutral SST-20 
MD1 
MD2 M61W H/L 
MD2 M361 H/L 219bv3 ★ 
MD2 M61N H/L XP-G2 4000k ⍟ 
MD2 #4909 M61 H/L 219b LLL v3 
MD2 M61 HOT ★⍟ 
MD2 #0230 M61 HCRI2 H/L w/ Kroll Switch 
MD3 #1465 MD+1 extender H/L, M91BN 5000K 
Wildcat V6 4000K 90CRI (XHP50) 
Wildcat V7 4000K 90CRI (XP-L) 
Hound Dog 18650 Neutral, H/L 
Hound Dog Neutral XP-L ★⍟ 
Hound Dog Super Neutral 
Pink MD2
E2XTL 


Nitecore


3x NU25 
HC50 
Tube 


Olight


S1 Baton 
S1 Baton BR/ PVD 
S1 Baton BR/ SS 
S1 Baton Ti Polished 
S1 Baton Ti Blasted 
S1 Baton Cu PVD 
S1 Baton Cu SS 
S1 Baton Cu 
Smini Baton Cu x2 
Smini Baton Ti PVD 
S1R II Cu 
M2T Warrior 
M2R Warrior Pro OD 
I3T OD x2 
I3T FDE 
Warrior X Pro Red 
Warrior X Pro Blue 
Seeker Pro 2 Mint 
i1R Eos ☆ (pink/ black/ mint/ FDE) 
S15 Baton Ti w/ extension 
i3e Eos BR/ matte BR 


Reylight

Pineapple Br 219c v2 
Pineapple Br 219c v1 
LAN 219c Ti-ger Stripe 


Rovyvon


Aurora A8u 


Sofirn


Q8 ☆ 
SP36 BLF 
C01s BLF SST 

Solarforce


L2M w/ Customlites 3000K XP-L HCRI dropin 
L2P w/ Solarforce UV 
L2E 
P1y 
Gladiator 
 
Skillhunt


K10 

Sunwayman


D20A ☆ 
D40A 
PX25C 

Surefire

G2 Yellow w/ M61W LL 
G2 FDE 
G2 OD Green w/ M61 LLL 219b v2 
G2 Black w/ M61 L 219bv3 
G2Z w/ M61 LL 219b v3 
G2Z 
G2Z NiB CS 
G2Z FDE w/ W M61 LLLL 
G2Z FDE 
G2Z OD Green/ Z44 bezel w/ stock P60 
G2Zx 
G3 Z44 head w/ Malkoff M61N LLLL (thanks Dirty wage guy!) 
G3 w/ M31 219b v2 LLL 
G3 w/ W M61 LLLL 
3P 
Z2L LED w/ SF LED Low 
Z2 
6Z, w/ M361 219bv3, SF diffuser 
6Z 
6P Classic 
6P Defender 
2x 6P Classic NIB CS 
C2 Centurion HA II SF P60 
C3 Centurion HA II w/ W M61 LLLL 
C3 Centurion HA II w/ M91B Nr 
C3 Centurion 2-flat HA III 
9P bored&extended w/ Malkoff M91bW 
9P w/ M61 219bv3 
9P round body 
9Z w/ M61n SST4k4L 
9Z NIB 
Z3 w/ M61w XP-G2 
G3 SF P90 
2x G2 stock 
3x G2 NIB CS 
E2D Tac NIB 
E2D Tac body/ tail 
Kroma 
M6 Millennium Special Operations Series 
M962, Gen3, MDM4 M91T conversion. 
DSF-618, M61 
X300u-A 1000lm 
X300u-B 
Stiletto Pro-B Grey 

Thrunite


Ti4T 
Catapult V6 Dark Green x2 
Catapult V7 SST-70 Grey 
TC20 Grey 
Ti2 
T2 OD 

Weltool


W4 Dragon in Clouds 

Wuben


TO50R 

Zebralight


SC62w ⍟ 
SC62d 
H502pr 
SC64c LE ☆ 
H50 
H600c IV

+ several other misc brand home depot lights, random little AA/ AAA LED cheapos that mostly don't have names 
★= Top Fave ☆= Honorable Mention ⍟=Top User


----------



## Catysuns

Surefire M3
Surefire M2
Surefire L6
Surefire E1e


----------



## bykfixer

I have a few "E's".





And this little dude.


----------



## thermal guy

Nice collection of E series you got there. I don't consider myself a collector as I really do use them all and don't buy light just for their looks but so how my list has gotten kinda big the past few years I've never posted my collection of lights before might be a cool idea.


----------



## lion504

thermal guy said:


> I've never posted my collection of lights before might be a cool idea.



Do it!


----------



## dotCPF

thermal guy said:


> I don't consider myself a collector as I really do use them all and don't buy light just for their looks



I would argue this is one of the more pure forms of collecting, I'm betting those shelves are stocked full of great ones. The only ones I bought purely for looks are the special Olights, but I'm probably going to sell them all. I stopped compromising on emitters and UIs a long time ago. Even for fancies.


----------



## thermal guy

Most of my lights odds and ends. And of corse my HDS lights. Love them.


----------



## ven

Awesome TG:rock:


----------



## thermal guy

Thanks ven. I have a few lights that I bought because they looked cool but I take out and use 90 percent of them. The only ones I don’t use regularly are my old HDS lights. Henry no longer has the ability to fix them if something goes wrong. I do have two I use on a daily basis. A U60 with a 17650 tube and a B42. Love the form factor of the older models.


----------



## Nichia!

Awesome collection my friend [emoji106]🏻


----------



## thermal guy

Thank you nichia.


----------



## dotCPF

Very impressive collection, I figured as much Thermal! Your selection of HDS lights is most impressive.


----------



## thermal guy

Thank you my friend. Yes special place in my hart for them.


----------



## ViperaPiper

I buy flashlights mostly for practical reasons with few exceptions so my "collection" is neither big nor pretty but here it is: 

Surefire LX2
Surefire 6P ×2
Surefire G2L with KX4 head
Fenix HL50
iTP A3 EOS Upgraded version
Maglite MiniMag AA
Inova Microlight


----------



## trailhunter

dotCPF said:


> Customs
> 
> 
> Lumeray Angle M
> CRX Bolty triple red/white/UV
> CRX TCA 4000k SST
> CRX Copper 219B
> Sigma Customs McRegulus Brass, 219B
> STO Eye of Sekmet CRI Cu/ Walnut
> Bobralight SC64b
> KYFishGuy MicroMag Grey 219C triple
> Overready Surefire 6P w/ 3000K HCRI dropin
> Skylumen
> 
> 
> D25Cvn White 1, contrast AHC
> D25Cvn White 2, polished Ti
> D25Cvn Mule SST 4000K, contrast AHC
> D25Cvn XP-L 3000K 90CRI
> D25Cvn 219B SW45k, full AHC
> D25Cvn (V2) 50.2, rustic AHC
> Goliath Warm CRI, one-off
> ToolVn AA 219B
> TorpedoVN 50.2
> C8Fvn HCRI LH351D, 5000k
> MT18vn Ultra-high CRI, 3000/4000K SST mix, AHC bezel one-off
> M2Rvn Cu HCRI XHP35 4000k
> E07vn White 1, Rustic, One-off
> G25C2vn White 2
> StrikerVN Lightning, White 1
> 2x Tange CRI 219B SW45k
> GTvn Micro Mule, 3x 219b SW45k/ 3x SST-20 4000k/ 1x LH351D 4000k. One-off.
> H40vn 219B SW45k
> _Fiat Lux Tx25C2vn Black Flat, Hidden White cerakote_
> _Fiat Lux D1S Black Flat
> _
> _Fiat Lux ToolVN AA White 2_
> 
> Acebeam
> 
> 
> EC35 "Bronze"
> EC65 Nichia
> K70
> K60
> H40 CRI x2
> 
> Armytek
> 
> 
> Predator Pro XP-L HI
> Doberman Pro XP-L HI
> Viking Pro XHP warm
> Prime C2 Pro XP-L HI warm
> Prime C2 Pro XHP warm
> Prime C1 Pro XP-L warm
> Prime A2 Pro XM-L2 warm
> Wizard Pro XM-L2 cw (x2)
> Wizard Pro XM-L2 CRI (x2)
> Wizard Pro XHP cw
> Wizard Pro XHP warm
> 
> Astrolux
> 
> 
> S41S 219c
> BLF
> 
> 
> 3x BLF-348 Nichia 219B
> BLF Q8
> 
> Eagletac
> 
> 
> G25C2 mk II- first light!
> D25AAA 219B
> 
> Emisar
> 
> 
> D1 SST-20 3000K
> D1S SST-20 3000K
> D4 SST 3000K
> D4 SST 5000K
> D4Ti SST 4000K
> Fenix
> 
> 
> 2x TK 51
> 
> FourSevens
> 
> 
> Preon P2 v1 Toxic Green
> 
> L3 Illumination
> 
> 
> A10
> 
> Lumintop
> 
> 
> Worm Nickel
> Worm Copper
> Tool Copper
> Massdrop Tool Ti Blue 219C
> Massdrop Tool Cu 219C
> Massdrop Tool BR 219B
> Massdrop Tool AL Green XP-G2
> Prince CU
> 
> Malkoff
> 
> 
> MDC 1CR123 219BV2
> MD2 M61 219BV2
> Nitecore
> 
> 
> 3x NU25
> HC50
> Tube
> Olight
> 
> 
> S1 Baton
> S1 Baton BR/ PVD
> S1 Baton BR/ SS
> S1 Baton Ti Polished
> S1 Baton Ti Blasted
> S1 Baton Cu PVD
> S1 Baton Cu SS
> S1 Baton Cu
> Smini Baton Cu
> Smini Baton Ti PVD
> S1R II Cu
> S1R II Season Set (x4)
> S1R II Autumn Ti
> M2R Cu Warrior
> M2T Warrior
> i1R Eos
> S15 Baton Ti w/ extension
> i3e Eos BR/ matte BR
> Reylight
> 
> Pineapple BR 219c
> Sofirn
> 
> 
> Q8
> 
> Skillhunt
> 
> 
> K10
> 
> Sunwayman
> 
> 
> D20A
> D40A
> PX25C
> 
> Zebralight
> 
> 
> SC62w
> SC64c LE
> 
> + several other misc brand home depot lights, random little AA/ AAA LED cheapos that mostly don't have names


you and I are the only owners of micro mules  nice collection!


----------



## Nichia!

@trailhunter 

How about pictures of your complete collection?


----------



## trailhunter

Nichia! said:


> @trailhunter
> 
> How about pictures of your complete collection?


Will do, need to get the entire family. Just a heads up, my collection is modest with nothing too interesting.


----------



## dotCPF

trailhunter said:


> you and I are the only owners of micro mules  nice collection!



And now you are selling yours! I would be lying if I said I wasn't super tempted........



trailhunter said:


> Will do, need to get the entire family. Just a heads up, my collection is modest with nothing too interesting.




You have a few pretty nifty little lights in there though from what I have been able to gather....


----------



## trailhunter

dotCPF said:


> And now you are selling yours! I would be lying if I said I wasn't super tempted........


Yeahhhhh Haha, I want to fund the ms18

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2013Baja

What are some thoughts on the Olight M20 Warrior Titanium units?


----------



## dotCPF

2013Baja said:


> What are some thoughts on the Olight M20 Warrior Titanium units?



Wow very cool light! Had no idea this existed. Would love to find one secondhand. But something tells me it will fall close in price to a McGizmo light, and I'd rather have one of those.


----------



## CigarPundit

Damn, there are some serious flashaholics on here. My small collection:

Cool Fall Spy 007 Ultra (XP-L-HI)
Barrel M2JN TAD Edition DLC
Mechtech Mechtorch 

Olight X7R Marauder
Olight M2R Pro Warrior
Olight S2R Baton II
Surefire R1 Lawman V2
Surefire 9Z 
Various Surefire weapon lights


----------



## Andrew82

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Tip[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Tip2 [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Tange 2.1[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Olight ion[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Acebeam uc15[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lumintop toolvn aa white 2[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Surefire stiletto [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Spy 007 sapphire xpl hi 4000k[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Mechtorch[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Rrt01vn triple[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Boss 35/70[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Oveready torchlab wasp v5 combo[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sigma custom damascus copperhead [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Hds rotary [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Rovyvon angel eyes[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Fw3a[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Zebralight sc64c[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nitecore mh20gt[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]SLN P60vn quad w2[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nitecore tm10k[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## bykfixer

A to Z, everything but the letters Y and Z. Too many to list but……





Here's about half of them, not including light bulbs and spare parts.
All are boxed up, new in package or in mint condition. Most are 1970's and back to circa 1915. But some are 80's, 90's and early 2000's.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

You could say my light acquisition disorder (LAD) has reignited lol. Latest is still on top, continuing after the MDC HA 1AA:

Emisar D4V2 (sand, flat ring) - Luminus SST-20 5000K - Neutral White 
Beta QRv2 Classic Nickel - Nichia 219C High CRI (92+) 4000K
FW3A Purple - Cree XP-L HI 1A (Cool White 6500K)
Elzetta Br. head/body/tailcap $121.00 M61LLL + Malkoff VME Head Lens,Gaskets
Sofirn C01S - Luminus SST-20 LED CCT 4.000K, 95CRI
FW3A Aluminum - 4000K Neutral W 95+ CRI rcvd 11- 2-19
MD2 + M61NLL + high/low switch - Neutral White 4000K 80 CRI) Cree XP-G2
McGizmo Sapphire 25 GS $157.50 Yuji High CRI 3200K LED
Quark QK2A Pre-Order Nichia 319A (5000K / 80+ CRI)
Quark QK16L Pre-Order Nichia 319A (5000K / 80+ CRI)
black Beta QRv2 Classic $64.45 Nichia 219C High CRI (92+) 4000K 
Prometheus Lights PREON P1 MKIII ( nickle )
Nitecore TIP CRI Nichia 219B
Surefire 6P #2 - M61LL
H502w L2 AA Flood Neutral White
L10 Nichia 219



5S8Zh5 said:


> Latest on top. From HDS upward, purchased after CPF join date. .......
> 
> MDC HA 1AA
> Atom AA (mule)
> ZrayVN
> Atom A0
> Ti
> QTA
> L10
> Ti3
> TubeVN
> Tube
> i3S
> PD35, 2014 960 lumen
> HDS Executive 250 with SwitchCapR__
> PD22, 200 lumen
> G2 Nitrolon black + M61LL
> G2 Nitrolon green, incandescent
> 6P + M61LL
> 3 D cell Maglite, incandescent
> 
> coming:
> 
> NO MORE ....
> 
> 03.09.15


----------



## Rossymeister

Current Collection:

Oveready Boss 70
HDS Nichia 219b 4000k 2aa
HDS Nichia 219c 3000k Cr123
HDS Rotary 250 xpg Cr123
HDS XP-L 6200k cr123
HDS XP-L 3900k 18650


----------



## metalmaze

Hello, List of lights here... After seeing these lists, I somehow feel inadequate. Haha. Anyway, here goes nothin'...and not in this order.


Acebeam W30
Astrolux MF04Auto zone 500 lumen zoomie
eXtremeBeam M1000 fusion
Nebo 250 lumen zoomie
Nitecore TM36
Rayvac vintage corrugated silver flashlight
Rayz 1,000 lumen zoomie
Stanley Fatmax 2,200 lumen spot
Streamlight protac HL3


----------



## TorchPhreak

Current collection.....

Reylight Copper(Cu) LAN
Reylight Metallic Finish Triple Dawn
Reylight Gemini
Mechforce Copper(Cu) Mechtorch 
Convoy Blue S2+ Modified
FourSevens Copper(Cu) Preon P1 MkIII
McGizmo Haiku AA (incoming)
Lumintop Copper(Cu) Prince
EagleTac D3A Titanium
Malkoff MDC HA TAC

Def nowhere near most collectors, but just give me time lol! 😉


----------



## Aalsen

My "collection":

Trustfire tr-3t6. Had for 6 or 7 years.

Then, for the past week and a half something happend. I bought six torches:

- Fenix Pd36r
- Fenix Tk25uv
- Fenix E12 (waiting for it to arrive)
- Fenix E05 (waiting for it to arrive)
- ReyLight Lan Titanium nichia 219c w/ice cold tritium (waiting for it to arrive) I cancelled an order for Fenix Pd12 and bought this ReyLight instead.
- Olight X7 Marauder (arriving today)


----------



## Mr.Official

Not nearly as extensive as some of these Incredible collections previously listed, but...

Production Lights:

Nitecore MH2C
Streamlight Strion
Fenix UC35
Fenix UC30
Fenix CL09
streamlight stylus pro
Energizer 'generic' 2x AAA (a surprising great little light)
Trunite Ti3
Truenite Ti4 penlight
Inova Microlight
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S2R Baton
FourSevens Preon
FourSevens MK111 (on order)
Foursevens Quark QK16L MK111 (on order)
Beta QRV2 Cu x2 (plus 1 for backup)

Custom Lights:

Prometheus Alpha Custom
Prometheus Alpha Carbon
Reylight LAN Damascus (w/ Tritium)

_
Next Lights_: to add to the collection!

McGizmo Haiku 1x123
McGizmo Maui 2x123


----------



## Elmie

HDS EDC Ultimate 60
HDS titanium rotary 
HDS 18650 Rotary 
Arc Flashlight Arc6
Arc LS
Arc AAA
Nitecore TM26
Nitecore Tiki
Lux-RC FL33 version 3.0
Cool Fall spy tri-v3b


----------



## Lemurian

Prometheus Beta - brass
Zebralight SC5c Mkii high cri


----------



## Lemurian

Also...
Zebralight H53c high cri
Foursevens Quark QK2A mk iii with aspheric lens kit
BLF LT1 with 4 Foursevens 18650s
x-Light Micro


----------



## Lemurian

Whoops...too much Northern California relaxation...
Prometheus Beta - red


----------



## TheWayOfTheLight

New guy here. Im enjoying the art of collecting lights. So many options not enough money. I’m working on building a collection as fast as discretionary spending will allow me. I think I might have went over the limit this month.
So far I have (from oldest to Newest)
CWF Pele Full Twist with TRD finish: Love the beam and machining
Lumintop FW3A Ti/Copper: An amazing budget friendly light. My Best Buy for the money light.
Overready Boss 35: After doing a lot of reading here I took the plunge on the Boss. Love the ergonomics and ease of programming. My favorite light of the 3.

I have the following on order: Jetbeam Jet 2 Pro

Future lights I would like:An HDS, A Haiku and something unique with the h17fx to give it a try.

Its nice to see such a wide spectrum of taste in lights here. Some of you guys have amazing collections. May you all enjoy your lights in good health.


----------



## Purplepineapple

Vernon said:


> *McGizmo Haiku* (neutral XML-2)
> *Beta QR
> Beta QR Copper
> Fenix L0D
> Zebralight H50
> Zebralight H600wf
> Zebralight H600Fw Mk III XHP35
> OR Custom HA 6P w/Silva Mule
> OR BOSS 70 Patina
> OR BOSS 35 Satin HA**
> Muyshondt Beagle*
> *Okluma DC1
> Pele TRD Twist
> Prometheus Delta
> McGizmo Mahi
> Fenix LR40R
> Fenix HM65R
> ReyLight Lan
> Deadwood Customs Cerakote Huckleberry
> *
> 
> ***Note* the next post below and the change over the years!



Beautiful collection. If you still have your pele for sale message me on reddit lereddit117


----------



## hakyru

Updating my collection list :thumbsup:

4Sevens Quark MiniX 123 XM-L
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 
4Sevens Quark Mini MK II
4Sevens Quark Mini MK II Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini MK II Stainless
4Sevens Quark Mini Turbo MK II
4Sevens Quark Mini Turbo MK II Stainless
4Sevens Quark Mini 123 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Titanium
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Cool White
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Cool White 
4Sevens Quark Mini CR2 Neutral
4Sevens Maelstrom S12 SST-90
4Sevens Maelstrom X10 XM-L
4Sevens Preon 0 SS
4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical QTLC
Acebeam-UC15-Black
Acebeam-UC15-Black 
Akoray K-106 Cree Q5-WC 
Amilite Cuty XRE
Amilite Neo T3
ARC6
ARC LS
ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led
ArcMania MJP Extreme III limited edition XR-E R2 
ArcMania MJP Extreme III Luxeon Rebel Led 
ArmyTek Predator Pro V2.5 XP-G2 SMO
ArmyTek Partner C1 XP-G CRI90
ArmyTek Wizard Pro XM-L2 CW 
Astrolux S41S Stainless Steel XP-G2
Astrolux K1 Black
Astrolux MF04 NW
Aurora SH-033 CR2 XPE-WD-Q5
Barbolight T160
BitZ Aluminum 
BitZ Titanium 
Blackwater SR71 3 x XP-G2
Dereelight C2H
DSTLIGHT TLR Titanium
DQG AA R5 
DQG III AAA R4 
DQG III AAA R4 
DQG 26650 Triple XP-G2
DQG Fairy 
DQG SPY 10180 CW Titanium
DQG SPY 10180 NW Titanium 
EagleTac T100C2
EagleTac P100C2
EagleTac TX25C2 XM-L2 CW 
EagleTac M3C4 Triple XM-L
EagleTac GX25A3 CW 
EagleTac D25C Mini XP-G S2
EagleTac D25C Mini Titanium XP-G S2
EagleTac D25C Clicky Nichia 219 
EagleTac D25C Clicky XM-L U2
Eagletac D25C Clicky Titanium XP-G2 R5
ElektroLumens Big Bruiser Three XML
Elzetta Alpha A113 Neutral
Emisar D4 Nichia 219CT 
Emisar D4V2 SST20 NW 5000K
Emisar D4V2 SST20 CW 
Emisar D4S Neutral White XP-L HI V2 3A
Emisar D4S Neutral White SST20 
Fenix LD01 R2
Fenix LD01 R5
Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel XP-G R5 
Fenix LD02 XP-E2
Fenix LD10
Fenix TK11
Fenix PD10 Titanium
Fenix PD20
Fenix PD20 Q5
Fenix P1D
Fenix E15
Fenix E01
Fenix E05 Stainless Steel XP-E2 
Fenix E99Ti XP-E2
Firefly III
Fireflies E07 XP-L HI CW
Fireflies E07 XP-L HI NW
Fire-Foxes FF4 HID
Fireworm F01 CR2 Titanium R2
GloToob Lithium Green
HDS Systems RA 120 E
HDS Systems Executive EDC-E1S-120 HiCri
HDS Systems RA 140 C SSC P4 High Cri 
HDS Systems RA 140 CN Narrow Beam
HDS Systems RA 170 T
HDS Systems RA 170 T 
HDS Systems Tactical EDC-T1B-200 
HDS Systems Tactical EDC-T1B-200 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-200
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-200
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-250 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1B-250 
HDS Systems Executive EDC-E1S-325 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-325 
HDS Systems Executive EDC-E1S-N200 HiCri
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-T1B-325 Tactical 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-Custom-NLT-325 5000k XP-G3 Neutral
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-N140 HiCri
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-N170 HiCri
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-N170 HiCri 
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-R1S-N200 HiCri
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-Custom-SS40-225-Cri
HDS Systems Rotary EDC-Custom-SDR50-300-Cri
HDS ARC4+
HDS ARC4+ 
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
HDS EDC Ultimate 60 XRGT 
HDS EDC Basic 42
Hyperion CE-R
Imalent EMT16 L2
Imalent DN12 
Insight Technology HX120 
ITP A1 EOS Stainless Steel
ITP SC1 Eluma XP-E R2
ITP C9R Q5 
JetBeam TCR10 Limited Edition Titanium
JetBeam TCR20 Limited Edition Titanium XP-L
JetBeam Raptor RRT-1 R2
JetBeam RRT-01 XM-L
JetBeam RRT-0 R2
JetBeam RRT-0 S2
JetBeam Jet II Pro ibs Q5
JetBeam II PRO TI Titanium XP-L HI
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 OP
JetBeam Jet-I Pro V3.0 R2 SMO
JetBeam PC10 XM-L T6
JetBeam DDC10 XP-G2
JetBeam BK135A Camo 
JetBeam BK135A Camo 
Jillite CR2 1.3W(Up)
Jillite CR2 1.3 W/Flupic 
Jillite J2 Ti CR2
Jillite JCR2-LR 
Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2
Klarus MiX5 AAAA R2 
Klarus MiX6 AAA R5
Klarus XT1C 
Klarus RS16 XP-G
Led Lenser F1
Led Lenser P3 AFS P 
Led Lenser P5R 
Led Lenser M1 
Led Lenser P7
Led Lenser K2
Led Lenser K3
LensLight Mini 123
LiteFlux LF3
LiteFlux LF4
LiteFlux LF3XT
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT with Clip 
LiteFlux LF3XT
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat Q5
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2
LiteFlux LF5XT Nat R2 
LiteFlux LF5XT Black R2 
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2
LiteFlux LF2XT Special Edition Nat XP-E R2 Veleno Designs switch
LiteFlux LF2XT Black Q4
LiteFlux LF2XT Nat
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alu silver
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alu silver 
LiteFlux LF2X Q5 Alu silver 
LiteFlux LF2 SSC P4
Lumapower D-mini VX (R2)
Lumapower D-mini VX Ultra SST-50 
Lumapower D-mini Digital 
Lumapower D-mini EX MC-E
Lumapower Incendio V3 R2
Lumapower LM21 AAA XP-G R5 
Lumintop Terminator TD15X XM-L
Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia 219B
Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia XP-G2 R5
Lumintop Tool Ti Nichia XP-G2 R5 
Lumintop Ant Stainless Steel XP-G2 R5
Lumintop Ant Brass XP-G2 R5
Lumintop FW3A XP-L HI 5000K
Lumintop BLF FW3A XP-L HI V3 6500K CW 
Lumintop BLF GT94 4 x SBT90.2 
Lummi Raw AL 
Lummi Raw NS
Lummi Raw NS with tritium
Lummi Raw Alu CR2 Luxeon
Lummi Wee SS
Lummi Wee NS 
Lummi Wee NS with tritium
Maglite XL100
Maglite Solitaire 
Maratac Ti AA Rev 2
MecArmy PT16 Triple XP-G2
Muyshondt Aeon CR2
Muyshondt Aeon CR2 NW
N-Light B10 SS Atom CREE R2
N-Light Apex GT01 XP-G R5
Neofab Spartanian II
Nitecore Concept 1 Xhp35 
Nitecore Extreme R2
Nitecore EX10 R2
Nitecore EX10 R2 with clip
Nitecore EX11 R5
Nitecore EZ AA
Nitecore EZ CR2 
Nitecore EZ CR2 
Nitecore EZ 123
Nitecore SR3
Nitecore SRT3 Defender
Nitecore Infilux IFE1 XP-G R5
Nitecore D10 R2 SP Camo 
Nitecore D10 R2 Tributes
Nitecore D11 R5 
Nitecore Defender Infinity R2 
Nitecore Defender Infinity Q5 
Nitecore Explorer EC1 XP-G R5
Nitecore Explorer EC2 XP-G R5 
Nitecore Explorer EC21 XP-G2
Nitecore Explorer EC11 XM-L2 U2
Nitecore SENS Mini CR2 XP-G R5
Nitecore EA4 XML U2 CW 
Nitecore EC25 Cobra XM-L U2 CW
Nitecore MH20
Nitecore TIP 2017
Nitecore TIP SS Stainless Steel XP-G2 S3
Nitecore TM10K - 6x XHP35 HD
Nitecore TUP Grey XP-L HD V6 
Niteye MSC10 XM-L U2 
Niteye Zip 20 Ti 
Niteye EYE10 TiC Titanium 
Niteye EYE10 TiC Titanium 
Niteye JC10 XP-G2
Niwalker MiniMax Nova MM15 MT-G2 P0
Novatac EDC Ultimate 60
Novatac EDC Ultimate 60 
Novatac 120P olive old series
Novatac 120P gray old series
Novatac 120P bronze
Novatac 120P Nichia 219 Modded
Novatac 120P Silver Limited
Novatac 120P Silver Limited 
Novatac 120P P7 LED D2FLEX Driver
Novatac 120E EDC 
Novatac 120E
Novatac 120T
Novatac 120M
Novatac SPL 120 
Novatac SPL 120 
Novatac Storm 
Novatac Storm Gold Limited
Novatac 120E Silver Limited
Novatac 120E Silver Limited 
Novatac Storm PTW
Novatac Wichita 
Novatac Special Ops Black
Novatac Special Ops PTW
Novatac Special Ops 
Novatac Classic Black 2xAA 
Noctigon Meteor M43 NW XP-G2 S4 3D
Olight ION 10th Anniversary Titanium
Olight SR95 SST90
Olight S1 MINI CW
Olight S1 MINI HICri
Olight S10 Baton 
Olight S10 Baton Polished Titanium
Peak LED Solutions Baltic CR2
Quantum CooYoo SS XP-G2
Quantum CooYoo SS XP-G2 
Quantum CooYoo Brass XP-G2
ReyLight Tool Ti Nichia 219B
ReyLight Ti Lan v3
Reflex 1 Flashlight 
Reflex Flashlight
SolarForce L2T - Lumens Factory 3 Mode 90-CRI led bulb 
SolarForce L2M - Sportac Triple XP-G2 dropin 
Sunwayman V10R Ti² Black XM-L
Sunwayman V10R Ti R5
Sunwayman V10R R5
Sunwayman M10R XM-L u2
Sunwayman M11R Sirius Titanium
Sunwayman M11R XM-L U2
Sunwayman V11R XM-L U2
Sunwayman V11R Mirage XM-L U3 
Sunwayman C10R Torpedo XM-L U2 
Sunwayman C21C XM-L2 
Sunwayman D20A Gemini XM-L2 
Surefire T1A Titan 70 lumens 
Surefire T1A Titan 90 lumens 
Surefire Titan Plus 
Surefire L1 Digital Lumamax 6° Gen
Surefire L1 Digital Lumamax 6° Gen 
Surefire LX2 
Surefire EB1C-A-BK Backup
Surefire EB1C-A-BK Backup 
Surefire EB1T-A-BK Backup 
Surefire E1D Led Defender
Surefire E1D Led Defender
Surefire E1L-A Outdoorsman
Surefire E1L-A Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1L KL1 head
Surefire E2L Outdoorsman 
Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman
Surefire E2L AA Outdoorsman 
Surefire E1B Backup 80 lms
Surefire E1B Backup 80 lms
Surefire E1B Backup 110 lms
Surefire E1B-MV Backup 
Surefire E1B-MV Backup 
Surefire E1E Executive XP-G R5 Cool White 3 Mode - Veleno Designs Tower Module
Surefire E1E Executive XP-G R4 Neutral 2 Mode - Veleno Designs Tower Module 
Surefire E1E Executive XP-G R4 Neutral 2 Mode - Veleno Designs Tower Module 
Surefire E1E Executive Nichia 219A High Cri 3 Mode - TNT (Tana) SingLED Module
Surefire E1E Head TNT Tana TripLED MK3 XPE2 R2 + Vital Gear FB1 BK Body
Surefire E1E Executive Black Nichia 219A High Cri 3 Mode - TNT (Tana) SingLED Module
Surefire E1E Executive Elite Silver Grey 
Surefire E2E Executive Elite Silver Grey 
Surefire E2D Executive Defender 
Surefire E2D Executive Defender 
Surefire E2D Led Defender 
Surefire E2D Led Defender Ultra
Surefire EDCL1-T
Surefire C2 Centurion - Sportac Triple Nichia 219 dropin
Surefire M1 Tana eMt1 Module Nichia 219b
Surefire M1 Tana eMt1 Module Nichia 219b
Surefire M1 Tana eMt1 Module XP-G2 5000K 
Surefire M2 Centurion Millennium Series
Surefire M2 Centurion Millennium Series
Surefire A2 Aviator Led
Surefire Aviator White/Yellow/Green 
Surefire Aviator White/Red 
Surefire Aviator White/Red
SureFire V1-BK Vampire 
Tank007-E09 
Tank007-E09
Tank007 ES12
ThruNite TN31 XM-L2
ThruNite TiKey Titanium 
ThruNite TiKey Titanium 
ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6
ThruNite Neutron 1C XM-L T6 
ThruNite Archer 1A XP-G2
ThruNite Scorpion V2 XM-L T6 
ThruNite T10 XP-G R5 
ThruNite T20 XP-G R5
ThruNite T21 XM-L
ThruNite T21 XM-L 
ThruNite Ti XP-E 
ThruNite Ti3 XP-G2 NW 
ThruNite TiS XP-G2 CW 
ThruNite TiS XP-G2 NW
Tiablo ACE-G MC-E
Tiablo E1A R5
Ultrafire UF-T1 SS AAA 
Ultrafire UF-T1 Titanium AAA 
Veleno Designs 38DD Titanium 
Veleno Designs 40DD stainless steel
Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel
Veleno Designs Quantum DD stainless steel 
Veleno Designs Quantum D2 stainless steel Black XP-G2
Veleno Designs Quantum D2 stainless steel Polished Silver XP-G2
Xtar WK21 XM-L T6
ZebraLight H30-Q5
ZebraLight SC30
ZebraLight SC600 XM-L U2 
ZebraLight SC600 MKII XM-L CW
ZebraLight SC600 MKII XM-L2 CW
Zebralight SC600 MKIII XHP35 CW
Zebralight SC600 MKIII XHP35 CW 
Zebralight SC600 MKIV XHP35 CW
Zebralight SC700d XHP70.2 NW HICRI 
ZebraLight SC52 XM-L 
ZebraLight SC52 XM-L 
ZebraLight SC52 L2 CW 
Zebralight SC52W L2
Zebralight SC52d Luxeon T1 CRI
Zebralight SC5w MkII NW
Zebralight SC62d Luxeon T1 CRI
ZebraLight SC80 CW
ZebraLight SC80c Rebel CRI 85
ZebraLight S6330 Triple XM-L
ZebraLight H600 MKII XM-l2 CW 
Zebralight H52w


----------



## richbuff

Wow! That is an impressive collection! Your HDS and Zebralight selections are comprehensive, as well as many others, too. Your list gives me lots of items to look into.


----------



## Got Lumens?

Very Nice!
Thanks for sharing your collection


----------



## seery

(2) Acebeam X65
(3) Acebeam X70
(3) Fenix HL55
(3) Fenix HM50R


----------



## din107

Maglite 2C-7C (non-letter collection)
Maglite 5C (with Letter)
Maglite 5C (edc use with terralux led)
3х5С(sale)
4х6С(sale)

Fenix E05 (first ver)
Fenix LD01 SS (XP-G R5) current EDC
Fenix TK32 2016 color thrower
Fenix HT18 best thrower
Fenix TK61(sale) 

Petzl e+Lite (3rd version)

wish-list: Maglite ML50LX 3C


----------



## parang

Armytek Wizard Pro Nichia
Armytek A2 Prime Pro
Acebeam TK16
Acebeam EC65
Astrolux EC03
Convoy L12 3500K
Manker MK41 XHP35 HI CW
Manker E14 III NW
Manker MC13
2D Maglite ST2D016 
3C Maglite ML25LT-S3016
Olight i5T Cu
Olight i3E (x4)
Olight i3E UV
Petzl e+lite (x3)
Sofirn SC01
Black Diamond Ion
An old AAA headlamp
Hand crank flashlight
A few keychain lights using LR44
A few old, cheap and broken ones


----------



## ipaulr

3/2/2021 Snapshot of an ever changing collection:

Customs


Cool Fall 007 Ultra XP-L Hi ★⍟
Deadwood Huckleberry Fenja ★⍟
McGizmo Mahi ☆
McGizmo Makai ★

Acebeam


X80-GT

Amutorch


E3S 6500K 10A 20350 10C (1 Blue & 1 Purple) ☆⍟

Astrolux


S42S

Emisar/ Noctigon


D1 Mini Thrower - Green (one with short tube, and one with long tube) ☆
D1S
D4 XPL - Hi V3 1A - Frosted White body
D4SV2 SST-20 6500K - Blue body
D4V2 Brass XPL - Hi ☆
D4V2 SST 3000K/ 6500K split
KR1 W1 (Osram CSLNM1.TG), 6000K in Copper ★⍟
M43 Meteor Nichia 90CRI Grey ☆

Fireflies


T9R single 21700 Osram CULPM1.TG 15W 6000K version Sand Color ☆

Fitorch


P25 26350 3.7V 2000mAh 4.7Wh

FourSevens


Mini Mark II Turbo Stainless - Goliath (Limited Run) ☆

Fraz Labs


Lumenite 18650 Samsung 351D
Lumenite ICR 26350 3.7V 2000mAh 4.7Wh ★⍟

Imalent


R90C

Lumintop


FW21 Pro Cu - 3 CREE XHP50.2 ★
FW21 X9L SBT-90 Copper ★
FW3a CREE XPL-HI Copper ★
FW3a CREE XPL-HI Damascus + Red AUX ★⍟
GT Nano - OSRAM KW CSLNM1

Manker


MC13 Ultra-Throw OSRAM KW CULNM1.TG ☆
MK34 CW ★
MK35 II LUMINUS SBT-90 GEN2 LED ★
MK37 LUMINUS SBT90.2 ★
Timeback II PolishedTitanium Spinner Flashlight 4x CREE XPG3 LED with Greek Warrior Skull Clip ☆

MARATAC


Tri-Flood (only 400 made) SAMSUNG 30Q CREE XPL HI 6500K COLD WHITE

Mateminco


MT90 mini Copper Luminus SBT90.2 ★
MT90 mini blue aluminum Luminus SBT90.2

MecArmy


PT16 Black 16340 with Greek Warrior Skull Clip
PT16 Brass 3 CREE XP-G2 LEDs 18350
PT16 Titanium 3 CREE XP-G2 LED 18350 ★

Nitecore


Nitecore T4K 4 x CREE XP-L2 V6 LEDs

Olight


Marauder 2 Black ★
Marauder 2 Blue Limited Edition ★
Olight S1R II Copper - Eternal
Olight S1R II Red ★
Olight S1R II Stonewashed Ti (Winter)

Reylight


Dawn 2.1 Copper Edition 18350/18650 XP-L HI Cree 5700K LED ★⍟
Dawn 2.1 Mokume 18350 3x XPL HI 6000K LED ★

Rotablade


Vision Damasteel 3x 219C D240 4000K 90+ LEDs ★⍟


★= Top Fave ☆= Honorable Mention ⍟=Top User


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Haven't been around the CP forum much for the past handful of years. Taking care of other things.

Turns out, I've ditched everything except the following:

*Bodies:* SolarForce L2, in 1- and 2-cell tubes, o-ring sealed, supporting P60-type LED drop-ins. Have many of these.

*LED modules:* Malkoff P60-type drop-in lights, mostly the M61W, though I also have a couple of the M60-LL variants for camping and long evening walks along forest trails. Love the "warm" tint. Have more than a half-dozen of the Malkoff drop-ins.

*Tails (clickies):* Mostly loaded with the McClicky forward-clickie switches.

*Bezels:* "Defensive" crenellated bezel rings.

*Custom:* Still have a LambdaLights 2DXMLPU MagLite 2D flashlight -- single CREE XM-L T6 5700K LED; low-voltage 1.5A regulated driver; copper heat sink; dee; MagLite Rebel LED reflector; UCL (ultra-clear) lens; o-rings; runs off 2xD/NiMH 10Ah rechargeable battery cells. Acquired directly from Kevin Fritz at LambdaLights, as a prototype unit during the early, initial stages of prototype testing this low-voltage arrangement. 

*Batteries:* Recently swapped out all of the old AW 18650 cells for a new batch of Panasonic NCR18650B protected cells. 4.87A, 3400mah. Long-lasting power again, as the AW units were well past their peak and it was time to replace them. The LambdaLights unit uses D 10A NiMH cells. All rechargeable.

*Charger:* GYRfalcon All-88 charger (for rechargeable AA, AAA, C, 18650).

Looks like SolarForce is no longer around, from what I can tell. Have plenty of their bodies, heads, bezel rings, o-rings and spare tube lengths. Still works great.



Used to have a variety of lights and drop-ins:



pnwoutdoors said:


> *LED Drop-in Modules* -- in SolarForce L2 18650 host
> 
> * Anto CREE XP-G R4, 1-mode (H)
> * Kerberos 2.8A Triple CREE XP-G R5 6500K, 3-mode (L-M-H)
> * Kerberos 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4, 2-mode (L-H)
> * Malkoff M60, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5, engraved
> Malkoff M60LL, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5
> Malkoff M60LL, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5
> * Malkoff M61, CREE XP-G R5, engraved
> Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
> Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
> Malkoff M61W, CREE XP-G R4, engraved
> * NailBender CREE XP-G R4 3C, 3-mode (H-M-L)
> NailBender CREE XM-L T6 2B
> * NailBender Luminus SST-50 6500K 1-level D36 module
> * NeoForce D1500, CREE XP-G R5, custom McGizmo McR-20 reflector, 1-mode (H)
> * TorchLab L1N Triple CREE XP-G R4 1-mode (H)
> * TorchLab L3N Triple CREE XP-G R4 3-mode (H-M-L)
> * VanIsleDSM 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4 5000K 3-mode (L-M-H)
> * VanIsleDSM 4.2A Quad CREE XP-G R4 4000K 2-mode (L-H)
> 
> 
> *Flashlights*
> 
> 4Sevens Quark 123 Tactical LED, CREE XP-G R5
> * Fenix P1D LED, Luxeon III T-bin 3W, 5-mode, CR123A
> * Fenix P1D-CE LED, CREE 7090 XR-E Q5, 5-mode, CR123A
> * JetBeam Jet-1 Pro LED, CREE 7090 XR-E R2, AA/14500
> * JetBeam BC10 LED, CREE XP-G R5, CR123A
> LambdaLights 2DXMLPU MagLite 2D LED, CREE XM-L T6, low-voltage
> * NiteCore PD D11 LED, CREE XP-G R5, AA/14500
> ShiningBeam S-Mini LED, CREE XP-G R5, 18650
> * UniqueFire #3929 (FX-UP-XML) LED, CREE XM-L T6, 3-mode, 18650


----------



## peteraiea

*Current*
Olight Baton S10R
4Sevens Quark 123 
4Sevens Quark 18650
Fenix TA21
INOVA Emmissive Energy 
Surefire 8x (out of service, in collection)
*disposables*
Fenix EO5 (Red/Gold/Blue) 
Promo/Giveaway single (flat mercury) cell LED keychain lights 
below -- lost or tossed 
Maglights - drawers full, all sizes - the lights that made me look for better lights and non-destructive battery chemistries
Duracel 2AA yellow plastic palm shaped pocket light - ~1970s EDC - wish I still had it
Duracel - many - 2D plastic jobs - all eventually failed
Chrome body - several - C/D (pre-alkaline) cell, multi-cell flashlights - victims of the salt air


----------



## MKLight

run4jc said:


> Always changing...but not as often....these lights are really, really satisfying to me. it's really gotten out of hand!!
> 
> 
> *Okluma*
> DC1 Aluminum, 3500 Nichia 219B, SW35, R9080, copper pill, DrJones H17Fx Driver w/ lucidrv2 - 7135 + FET
> DC0 Aluminum - 4000k Nichia 219, 10 degree optic, guppydrv
> 
> *Oveready*
> BOSS FT Clicky Distressed Aluminum, 5.1 engine, 4000k XPL HI + Red
> BOSS RT Click Distressed Aluminum 70, 5.1 engine, 4000k XPL HI + Red
> 
> *McGizmo*
> McLux III PD in Aluminum - DatiLED performed an emitter swap to a Samsung LH351D 4000k - 92+ CRI plus current boosted to 750 mA
> Haiku with 4200k XPL -HI and HIVE converter
> *
> Cool Fall
> *Spy 007 #252 (XPG2) Updated firmware
> 
> *Laulima Metal Craft*
> Brass Hoku - 4000k Nichia 219C
> Body/Head Material: Brass
> Body: Short Clipless
> Bezel: Reflector
> Finish: Machine Finish
> Light Engine Grip Cuts: Twisted Flutes
> Logo: Small Logo
> 
> *HDS Systems*
> Rotary NB4 Nichia with flush tail cap, executive, sapphire
> 
> *Venom Defense and Design*
> Orion, aluminum, 219C 4000k, H17F
> 
> *Malkoff*
> MD2 with M61T HOT and Tricap
> 
> *Surefire*
> 6P - running Vinh 219 module
> G2
> E2E
> L1 Gen6
> LX2
> A2 Aviator with Calipsoii Multi-mode LED ring - warm white
> 
> *Zebralights*
> SC62W
> SC32W
> SC52NW L2
> H32w Neutral
> SC64LE
> 
> 
> *Lumintop, Acebeam, Olight, Fenix, 4Sevens, Maratec....let's just say "A bunch of them"*
> 
> 
> ​




Do you still have and/or use your Muyshondt Aeon mk3? I was just reading your post about it from several years ago. 

Thank you,
MK


----------



## thepocketwizard

I still own the vast majority of these lights. However, I did sell a couple of them. I started buying lights in the beginning of autumn last year. So far this is what I've got:

Barrel Helical
Convoy S2+
CWF Micro Click
EagTac D3A
Emisar D4V2 (2 of them)
Fireflies SS AA
Folomov EDC C1 v3
Frelux Synergy 2
George Kemenes Balaton
Lumintop FWAA
Lumintop FW3A
Lumintop Tool AA 2.0
Lumintop Tool AAA
McGizmo Haiku
McGizmo Mule
Mechforce Mechtorch
Noctigon KR1
Noctigon KR4
Okluma DC0
Okluma DC1
Olight S1R Baton II
Olight i1R 2 EOS
Prometheus Lights Preon P1 MKIII
Prometheus Lights Beta QRv2 (3 of them)
Prometheus Lights Beta QRv2 365UV
Prometheus Lights Quark MKIII QK16L
Reaver Arms Citadel
Reylight Pineapple Mini (2 of them)
Reylight Pineapple (2 of them)
Reylight LAN
Reylight Dawn
RovyVon A4x
Sinner Customs 18350 RM
Sofirn C01S
Sofirn SP32A V2.0
Streamlight Microstream USB


----------



## Crabboy

This collection of light is madness. HOWEVER, I would like to be added to your will for these lights😌


----------



## UnderPar

Zebralight SC600 MkII L2
Zebralight SC600 MkIII HI
Zebralight SC52w L2 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC62 - 2 pcs
Zebralight SC63w
Zebralight SC5
Zebralight H600w MkII

FourSevens Quark QT2L-X
FourSevens Quark QP2L-X
FourSevens Quark QPA plus 2xAA body
FourSevens MMU-X3

Nitecore P16 ( sold )
Nitecore MT21A
Nitecore MT1C ( given )
Nitecore EA41-2015 version
Nitecore Tube - 4 pcs
Nitecore TIP

Olight M2X-UT with extender
Olight R50 Seeker
Olight S30R Baton
Olight S30R III Baton
Olight S2 Baton
Olight S15 Baton with extender
Olight S15R Baton
Olight S1 Baton
Olight S1 Baton Ti polished
Olight O'Pen
iTP EOS A1

Eagletac D25A Clicky
Eagletac D25A2 Nichia 219
Eagletac DX30LC2

Acebeam H10
Supbeam L25 modded

Thrunite TN4A
Thrunite TN4Aw

Klarus G20

Imalent DN70

Convoy L2

Sofirn C8G
Sofirn BLF LT1 lantern

Chargers:
Xtar XP4c
Xtar VC4
Liitokala, Engineer Lii-500
Panasonic BQ-CC16 for NiMH

Batteries:
26650 - KeepPower, Klarus, Imalent
21700 - Sofirn
18650 - Panasonic, Sanyo, KeepPower & Olight
16650 - KeepPower & Efest
14500 - KeepPower, Sanyo & Olight
RCR 123 - Olight
CR 123A - FourSevens & Nitecore
AAA - Panasonic Eneloop
AA - Sanyo Eneloop XX, Panasonic Eneloop PRO & Energizer Ultimate Lithium


----------



## Andrew82

Tini 2
Tip se
Tip 2
Tange 2.1mf
Lumintop gt nano
Maratac pcl gen 2
Muyshondt aeon mk 1
Muyshondt aeon mk 3 (219b)
Modamag draco al. *2
Olight ion
Mcgizmo sapphire yuji 5700k
Olight i3t ti
Acebeam uc15
Angel eyes e200s
Lumintop toolvn aa white 2
Thrunite t10vn ii SBT90 5700L
Lumintop micro gtvn w2
Surefire stiletto 
Spy 007 sapphire xpl hi 4000k
Manker e14 iii
Mechtorch
Mechtorch v2 dragon
Rrt01vn triple
Boss 35/70
Oveready torchlab wasp v5 combo
Charles wiggins custom ti2 pele 
Sigma custom damascus copperhead 
Laulima Todai
Custom damascus H17F Nichia 219b
Hds rotary (250) * 2
Fw3a
Fw3a ti jc custom, blue secondary 
Zebralight sc64c
Reylight maratac dawn v2 (18650)
Nitecore mh20gt
Fw21 pro
Reylight maratac dawn quad (21700)
SLN P60vn quad w2
Nitecore tm10k


----------



## Bogie

E1e - x6
E1D
E1L
Backup MV

E2e - x2
E2d
E2dl
E2dl ultra
E2L
E2L-AA
A2 - x5
L1 - Green,red
L2 
V1
V2
C3- x2
G2 - x4
G3
Z2
6P patriot
6PX 9/11
6PX defender

P2X Fury 
P2X Fury Defender
P3X Fury

M6
M1 - x2
M951 - x3
M961 - x2
M600 x2
M500 - x2 
12b hurricane lamp
L71 offset laser
L72 offset laser

Innova
X5 - 2x UV, 1xwhite
X1 - UV, Blue 

Gerber/CMG
Green body white led x3
Silver body white led
Black body red led


----------



## richbuff

My light list has grown too big for my signature, so here they are, listed in chronological order, with brief comments.

1. Four-Sevens MMU-X3. Oct. 2014, 1,600 lumens, 26650, 3 x XML2. I purchased from Sears Marketplace/Overstock. I did well selecting my first real light, this permanently classic item will be forever beloved by flashoholics. This light boldly demarcates the division between lights that are smaller than it, and lights that are larger than it.
Nice beam profile, too. There is no way that I could have picked a better item.

2. Niwalker MM15. Nov. 2014, 2 x 70, 4 x 18650. 2 x MT-G2. 5,233 lumens, purchased from the friendly folks at Going Gear. *Selfbuilt*s' review of this item had me utterly transfixed for weeks. I could not take another breath until I had it in my hands. No classic collection is complete without this ground-breaking hand-held floodlight.

3. Eagletac SX25L3 kit. Feb. 2015, 3 x 18650, MTG2. 2,375 lumens, 317 meters. I got this because Selfbuilt always included it in his comparative tables in his reviews, and because of its power/size ratio. I love its "gadgety" feel and I also love the Eagletac build style/quality.

4. Noctigon Meteor M43vn 12 x XP-L dd. 4 x 18650. June, 2015, Approx. 7,400/8,400 lumens. My first *Vinh54* light. When it dawned on me that GG was not going to carry this instant permanent classic, I frantically searched for another supplier and found Vinh54. Oozing gob-loads of cachet, this light will forever have its place at the pinnacle of true classics.

5. Thrunite TN36UTvn spec 1. 3 x 70, 4 x 18650. Jan. 2016, 13,400 lumens. The ceiling bounce monster of its time. I edced it for a few months. That's how excited I was about it. My most
"beat up" light, from work horse use.

6. MM15 MBvn spec 1. Feb. 2016, 9,000 lumens. 2 XHP70. The must-have successor to the original ultra classic MM15.

7. Olight S2 Baton. 18650, XML2. Feb. 2016 from GG. ~1,000 lumens. This item goes with me whenever I have my keys on me, because they are what it is attached to. Much used,
never a bobble.

8. Acebeam EC50vn spec 1. 26650, 70. May, 2016; 3100 lumens. The item for max power in its size in Spring 2016. A small beginning of my attraction to the ground-breaking line
up from Acebeam.

9. Eagletac MX25L4Cvn 4 x XP-L pdt, 4 x 18650. Kit. July 2016, 5,000 lumens. Nice beam profile, provided by the four non-overlapping reflectors. A great looker, too.

10. Fenix TK75vnQ70. Aug. 2016, 4 x 18650. ~16,000 lumens. I used it every night for a few months, and I am thrilled by it every moment. Currently the oldest light in my "A" list use line-up.

11. Acebeam K70vn. Sept. 2016, XHP35, 4 x 18650. 2,471 lumens. Autumn 2016 is when I surprisingly became amazed at dedicated throwers. I bought it just to have such an item, and I instantly became thrilled at what the beam does.

12. Acebeam X65vn spec 1. 8 x 18650, 5 x XHP35. Dec. 2016, 11,500 lumens. I became super excited as soon as its specs were released months before the light itself was released. This light
has the beam performance that I always wanted from other lights that just can not do what this can do.

13. TN42 vn spec 1. 4 x 18650, XHP35. Feb. 2017, 2,400 lumens. The logical successor to the K70.

14. P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head. March 2017, 4,300 lumens. 4,300 lumens from a light in its size class: Not bad at all.

15. Acebeam X65vn spec 1. March 2017, 11,200 lumens. Not being content with the first one that Vinh got, I needed another one of these superlative beam generators
for my other hand. If you want to feel what it's like to be at the outer limits of the hand held led universe, fire up one of these in each hand, and you
will feel that feeling.

16. Manker MK34vn spec 5. 3 x 18650, 12 x XPL. April 2017, 7,650 lumens. In its time, it was the item that had the perfect balance of max power for its size.

17. Nitecore TM06Svn 4 x XHP50.2. 4 x 18650. May 25, 2017, 9,800 lumens, currently the item that is the perfect balance of max power and runtime for its size. Ultra limited edition,
only two will be made.

18. Acebeam X45vn 4 x XHP70.2. 4 x 18650. June 19, 2017, 25,000 lumens. I requested and received the KG Tuning specimen from Vinh. This item is much brighter that the Fenix TK75vnQ70.

19. Imalent R90TS. July 16, 2019. 36,000 lumens, 1750 meters throw. 18 x XHP35, 8x 21700 Samsung 40T pack, two fans,

I purchased the stock version Imalent R90TS from Vinh54. My main area of interest is beam profile/beam performance.

Beam profile similar to X65, but with a little more throw and some more beam width, and some more spill, with more lumens on the target at given range, but in the form of a larger hotspot.

20. Acebeam K75Vn Spec 1. SBT90.2, 4 x 18650. Sept. 3, 2019, 6,300 Lumens, 2,500 Meters, 1.57Mcd. The logical successor to the TN42. More throw, and more beam width than TN42. Vinh did no performance increase, but he tightened up some stuff, and V54 engraved.

21. Imalent MS18. Oct, 21, 2019. 8 x 21700 pack, 18 x XHP70.2, 100,000 lumens. Recommended to me by my favorite flashlight person.


22. 47s MMU-X3vn 3 x XHP50.2, one-off, Dec. 17, 2019, 5,500 lumens, 346 meters, 30Kcd. 26650.

23. Nitecore TM9KVn, 21700, 9 x stock XP-L2 6500, Jan. 6, 2020, 9,500/268M factory specs, Vinh specs after boost: 9120 lumens, 297 meters, 22Kcd, and improved heat sinking.

24. Nightwatch NSX53vn Jan 27, 2020. 21700, 3 x XHP 50.2 8,000 lumen, 375 meter, 35Kcd. A red hot screamer for its size. Throw is the best of numbers 22 through 25 inclusive, too.

25. Nitecore E4K vn, Jan. 30, 2020. 21700, Factory 4 x XP-L. 4,000 lumens, 261 meters throw. protected/longer length/solder top spring 21700.

26. Emisar D4V2 vn, Feb. 22, 2020, quad W2, 4,020 lumens, 429 meters with throw optics. Single 18650. Midway size between S2 Baton and E4K. After four years, this is the replacement for my super trusty S2 Baton.

27. Lumintop FW3Avn triple W2.1 Feb. 28, 2020, 2,800 lumens, 425 meters throw. 18650.

28. Lumintop FW4Avn, quad W2, throw optic. April 13, 2020, 3,850 lumens, 456 meters throw. Currently the most compact high power single 18650 flashlight, I think. Picture perfect emitter alignment, providing for picture perfect beam pattern.

29, 30 and 31: Three Lumintop 21a Pro Vn, May 26, 2020, single 21700, triple XHP50.2. 9,500 lumens, ~350 meters throw. The next big thing in the Lumintop FW series.

32. and 33: Two Imalent MS03, June 15, 2020. Triple XHP70.2. Single 21700 protected usb-c, or with large solder blob. 9,535 lumens, 313 meters. Smallest triple XHP70.2, I think.

34. Mateminco MT07 vn 7 x W2. June 16, 2020. 8,000 L, 678 M, 115KCD. 26650. Very attractive combination of power, throw and size.

35. Astrolux (Mateminco?/Sofirn?) EC03 July 9, 2020. 21700 3 x 2XHP50.2, 6700 lumens, 303 meters. Factory specs appear to be under reported. Smooth, ample reflector wells and ample SS bezel impart good looks. Much tighter hot spot than other single 21700 3 x 50.2 lights.

36. Noctigon KR1vn SBT90.2 DL single 18650 July 24, 2020.

37. Emisar D18vn 18 x W2, 3 x 18650 July 24, 2020. 15,500 lumens, 748 meters throw, in a 3 x 18650 package.

38. and 39: Two more Astrolux(Mateminco?/Sofirn?) EC03, August 4, 2020.

40. Astrolux MF05 SBT90.2 8 x 18650 Aug. 24, 2020. 5,000 lumens, 3,162 meters. 8 x 18650.

41. BLF Lumintop GT94 Oct 19, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. 20,000 lumen, 2450 meter. LOP. After a four year wait, the first light that has both more throw and more lumens than the X65.

42. Another BLF GT94 Nov. 13, 2020. 4 x SBT90.2, 8 x 18650 button top. Smooth. Arrived 14 days after I ordered it. This one is so I can have one in each hand, and feel the exhiliration. [[[[[[[vinh54 available May 27, 2021]]]]]]

43. Haikelite HK90vn driver VNX2. Nov. 14, 2020. 3 x 21700 40T solder blob top, 3 x SBT 90.2. 14,000 lumens; 1732 meters.

44. Another HK90, from FM BG. Nov. 19, 2020.

45. Mateminco MT90 Plus vn, December 4, 2020. 5,500 lumens, 2.84 MCD, 3,371 meters throw. 8 x 18650.

46. Another Nitewatch NSX53 vn, Dec. 24, 2020. 9,300 lumens, 444 meters throw. 21700, 3 x 50.2.

47. Imalent MS06vn, Dec. 24, 2020. Small boost. 18,000 lumens, 529 meters throw. Six XHP70.2, three protected 21700.

48. Astrolux (Mateminco) FT02S Dec. 28, 2020. Single 26650/21700/18650. 4 x XHP50.2 from a single cell. 11,000 lumens, 546 meters.

49. Lumintop FW21aPro Vn 3 x 90.2, March 2, 2021. de lens, 8,500 lumens, 486 meters.

50. Acebeam X50 8 x XHP70.2 3 x 21700 pack. Sept. 9, 2021. 40,000 lumens, 800 meters.

51. Mateminco MT70 Mini single SFT55.2 single 18650/21700/26650 Oct. 1, 2021. 6,800 lumens, 1,428 meters.

Possibly next, if me and the human race survive long enough: Acebeam X65GT, Acebeam W60, Fenix LR80R.


List of lights that I have ever sold or traded: None. I gave two new FW21aPro to friends.

I had (and still have) a few "first" flashlights. 3 x D cell Maglight, Brinkmann 2 x AA led, Mini-Mag 2 x AA, True Value Rayz 1,000 lumen 9 x AA, Coleman C-Tac60 600 lumen XM-L2 18650, Snap-On BCF.950BL 5 x blue led 2 x CR123, etc.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Malkoff Wildcat
Malkoff Houndog
HDS rotary
HDS rotary 18650
Nitecore TH 26
Varapower turbo 
Varapower 2000

This is all I need.


----------



## seery

Updated list:

(3) Acebeam X70
(3) Fenix HL55
(3) Fenix HM50R
(6) Fenix CL20


----------



## Labrador72

I have updated my list since I can't edit the original post.

FENIX
LD01 XP-G R4
LD01 XP-G R5
LD02 XP-E2 R3

LD10 XP-G R5
LD12 XP-G2 R5
LD20 XP-G R5
LD41 XM-L U2

PD30 XP-G R5
PD31 XP-G R5
PD31 XP-G2 R5
PD32 XPL-HI
PD35 TAC XP-L V5
PD36 TAC SST40

TK09 XP-G2 R5
TK11 XP-G R5
TK12 XP-G R5
TK30 MC-E M

HL05 N.A.
HL10 LXZ2-5770 (killed by alkaleaks)
HL21 XP-E R4
HL23 XP-G2 R5
HL25 XP-G2 R5
HL30 XP-G R5
HL30 XP-G2 R5
HL35 XP-G2 R5
HL55 XM-L2 T6
HL55 XM-L2 U2
HM65R XM-L2 U2 Superraptor (lost)
HM65R SST40 ShadowMaster
HM65R SST40 Superraptor 2

KLARUS
XT1A XP-G R5
XT2A XP-G R5
XT2A XP-G2 R5

XT2C XM-L T6
XT2C XM-L U2

XT10 XM-L T6 (stolen)
XT11 XM-L U2
XT30 XM-L U2

NITECORE
MT1A XP-G R5
MT2A XP-G R5

MT2C XP-G R5

MT25 XP-G R5
MT26 XM-L U2
MT40 XM-L U2

HC50 XM-L U2


CHARGERS & BATTERIES

FENIX: ARE-D4, ARE-D2, ARE-C2+, ARE-C1+, ARE-C2, ARE-C1 ARE-X1. 
ARB L18 2900L 18650, ARB L18 3500U 18650, ARB L18 3500 18650, ARB L18 3400 18650, ARB L2M 2300 18650, ARB L2 2600 18650, ARB L2P 3200 18650, ARB L2S 3400 18650.

KLARUS: 18650 Charger
K-01 18650, K-02 18650, K-03 16340, K-04 18650.

NITECORE: D4, I2.
NL147 14500, NL166 16340, NL183 18650, NL186 18650, NL188 18650, NL189 18650.


----------



## lion504

*The A-Team*
HDS Rotary NB35
HDS Rotary NB40
Franken-69P w/ P60vn 519A 2700K
BLF LT1
Surefire 6P w/ Malkoff M61W XP-G 4500K (wife's light in kitchen)
*
Special Teams*
HDS Exec 18650 F89HG
Surefire 6P w/ PflexPro XP-L HI 4300K
Surefire G2 w/ Malkoff M31LLL V3 4000K
M61LLL V3 4000k


----------



## ABTOMAT

I have over 200 in the collection, but my actual list of user lights has gotten pretty short. Early Surefure U2 (my favorite, most-used flashlight ever and I've never found a modern replacement,) Streamlight Stinger 2020, Streamlight UltraStinger LED, and a couple of keychain Olights. That's about it. Plus the Streamlight TLR-3 hanging off my USP.


----------



## Charlie Hustle

Fenix E05 2011


----------



## seery

Added a couple more HL55’s. 
(3) Acebeam X70
(5) Fenix HL55
(3) Fenix HM50R
(6) Fenix CL20


----------



## Fresh Light

1. Nightwatch NS59 v2 9x SFQ 60.3
2. Astrolux MF01 18x Nichia 219c
3. Astrolux S42 Nichia 219
4. Astrolux S42 XPG2 CW
5. Astrolux Copper X5

6. BLF Sofirn LT1
7. BLF Q8
8. BLF Q8
9. BLF GT
10. BLF GT 70.2 3000K
11. BLF GT mini CW
12. BLF GT mini NW
13. BLF Chronos X5/X6 Boxed Set

14. Convoy C8 mod Mtn Ele XinTD 5+A XM-L2 U3 dedomed
15. Convoy S2 Nichia UV

16. Emisar D18 18x SST-20 3000K
17. Emisar D18 18x Oslon Reds
18. Emisar K9.3 9x E21A 2000K 3x SST20 6500 WW Switch
19. Emisar K1 SBT 90.2 5700
20. Emisar KR1 All Cu W2 6500K
21. Emisar K1 W1 CW
22. Emisar K1 W1 Green
23. Emisar D1S
24. Emisar D1S modified with W1
25. Emisar D4 V2 WW 4x SST-20 3000K RGB aux
26. Emisar D4 V2 CW 4x SST-20 6500K RGB aux
27. Emisar D4 S NW 4x XPL HD 5000k Red aux
28. Emisar D4 S NW 4x XPL HI 4000K Cyan aux
29. Emisar D4 S NE 4x XPL Hi 5000K Green aux
30. Emisar D4 S WW 4x SST-20 3000K Amber aux
31. Emisar D4Sv2 CW 4x SST20 6500 multi aux Cyan host

32. Elektrolumens FireSword IV
33. Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri DeDomed 90CRI XM-L2s
34. Elektrolumens Big Bruiser Tri XM-L2 CW

35. Fire Foxes FF5 100W HID
36. Fire Foxes FF5 100W HID
37. Fire Foxes FF4 60W HID
38. Fire Foxes FF3 40 W HID

39. Fenix HL55 NW headlamp
40. Fenix LR35R
41. Fenix Tk16 V2

42. FireFlies E07 7x XPL HI 4000K Purple aux

43. Haikelite MT09R NW 3× 70.2
44. Haikelite SC04 4x SST-20 4000K

45. Jetbeam RRT-M1X Raptor LEP
46. Jetbeam M2S Raptor LEP

47. Lambda VL Hydra 4XM-L 4D
48. Lambda VP Hydra 3XM-L CW
49. Lambda VP Hydra 3XM-L NW Optics
50. Lambda VPT Prototype 5700
51. Lambda VPT 3 SMO SBT-90 MB
52. Lambda VPT 2 4D 6500 SBT-70
53. Lambda VP2000 6500
54. Lambda VP2000 6500 DeDomed
55. Lambda VPT 4500
56. Lambda VPT3 4500 DeDomed LOP
57. Lambda VP1000 DeDomed SST50 Custom Host
58. Lambda VPT2 XM-L
59. Lambda VPXM-L 3c
60. Lambda VPXM-L 3c
61. Lambda 2D XM-L
62. Lambda 2D XM-L
63. Lambda VPT2 XPG2 Dedomed
64. Lambda XML 2c
65. Lambda XML 2c
66. Lambda Keyring Locators (many)

67. Lumintop CL2 (lantern)

68. Macs SST50 Drop in 4500 4DMag
69. Maglite 7D Mod *64656* 275W 24V bulb powered by 7 26650 IMR cells (No.2 on most powerful Mag mods)
70. Maglite MagCharger
71. Manker T01

72. Neosekian Legion II SST50 4.6Avn modded w/ WWI XM-L2
72. Neosekian Legion II MCEvn modded to 4.5A WW XM-L2

73. NiteCore Tube

74. Noctigon M43 Stone White 12x Nichia 219c
75. Noctigon M43 Sand 12x Nichia 219c

76. OMG DEFT with XPE2l and pre collimator OMG upgrade





77. OMG DEFT with R2 pill

78. ThruNite TN42 NW
79. ThruNite TN40S NW
80. ThruNite TN40S CW
81. ThruNite TN32 CW
82. ThruNite Cat 6 NW
83. ThruNite Cat Mini
84. ThruNite TH-20 NW
85. ThruNite Archer 2a v3
86. ThruNite Ti NW
87. ThruNite Ti3 V2 NW

88. Solarforce L900 SST P7

89. Supbeam K40VN
90. Tiabo A10

91. Adventure Sport 3C WW XML2

92. XANES KT XP-G3+UV 350LM 3Modes Rechargeable Mini LED Keychain Flashlight

93. Xeno E03 WW
94. Xeno E03 WW
95. Xeno E03 NW

96. Xstar D31 Howitzer
97. Mateminco FT01 SFQ 43
98. Mateminco FT02 SFH 55.2
99. Malkoff XPG2 Maglite drop in
100. Kel-lite 7D
101. Maxtoch L2k LEP
102. Noctigon KR1 W1 red
103. Noctigon DM11 W2 blue


----------



## Dioni

*MY LIGHTS (most are sold...  )

Surefire*
- 6P
- 6PD
- 8NX
- 9P
- A2
- C2
- C3
- E1e
- E1B Backup
- EB1
- E1BMV
- EDCL1-T
- EDCL2-T
- E2e
- E2D
- E2D LED
- EB2
- Fury Tactical
- Fury Intellibeam
- G2 (BK, OD, TAN, YL, HD, FYL, OR)
- G2X (BK, FG)
- G2Z (BK, OD, TAN)
- G2ZX
- G2ZXMV
- G2D
- G3
- G3L
- M2
- M4
- M6
- P116C
- Titan A
- X300 Ultra
- XC1-A
- XC1-B
- M300 Scoutlight

*Surefire accessories:*
- F26, F37, KX4D, KX3, MR11, DG11, SC1, SC2, SC3, SW02, Z58, Z59, LU60A, V11, V21, V70, V84, AN14, Combat Rings, pins, hats, water bottles, stickers...

*Streamlight*
- TLR-3
- TLR-1
- TLR-7A
- Protac HL-3
- Microstream USB
- TLR-RM1
*
BlackHawk*
- NightOps Gladius

*Insight Technology*
- Typhoon 2
*
Armytek*
- Tiara A1
- Vikking Pro
- Predator

*Novatac*
- Storm
*
IconLight*
- Irix-II
*
JetBeam*
- BC40
- BC20
*-* Jet-3M XM-L2
- Jet-3M XP-L
*
Sunwayman*
- M11R
*
Maglites and Mods
-* Magcharger
- Mag60
- Mag 3D ROP
- Minimag 2xaa Pro Plus
TerraLUX
- TLE-310MR-EX Kit for MagCharger

*Fenix*
- P1DCE Q5
- E20
- E21
- PD35
- PD35 V 2.0


*Nitecore*
- D10 GDP
- D20
- SR3 Smart Ring
- EZ123
- T5s

*Zebralight*
- H30

*Olight*
- S15R
- S10R
- S1
- M10 Maverick
- M2R Pro
- PL2
- PL-PRO
- PL-Mini
- PL-Mini2
- Balder
- BalderS

*Eagletac
-* P100A2
- M2C4
- M2XC4
- M3C4 XML
- D25LC2 Mini*

FourSevens*
- Quark Mini123 HCRI
- Quark Mini123 Neutral*

Inforce*
- 6VX
*
Klarus*
- P2A

*ThruNite*
- T20
- Ti

*Solarforce*
- L2
- L2m
- L2P
- L2T
- Many dropins

*HIDs
- *Costco HID 35w
- Heavis Shields 35w

*Customs*
- Calipsoii A2 Aviator LED ring with Nichia warm white
- CustomLights (Nailbender) D26/P60 Dual XP-G
- Fivemega 3x17670 battery holder for M6
- Fivemega Bi-pin bulb adapder for M6
- Fivemega Bi-pin bulb adapter for Mag
- Fivemega D26 T1.5 bi-pin
- Leef body 2x18650 C tail E head Raw
- Leef body 2x18500 C tail C head Nat
- Malkoff M60 drop-in
- Malkoff M61 drop-in
- Malkoff M61L HCRI2 drop-in
- Malkoff M61W drop-in
- Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L
- Mdocod 2x18650 battery holder for M6
- Oveready TorchLab V 5.1 triple LED 3500L
- PEU Pineapple body
- RPM Ti crenelated bezel 8TC for M6
- RPM Bezel removal tool to M6
- TNC Detonator Extender HA-BK
- TNC E2C adapter Nat
- Valient Concepts VME Head
- Vital Gear FB1 BK
- Xenoled Bezel Ring Smooth polished
- Xenoled Bezel Ring Crenelated silver ST03 V2
- Xenoled Bezel removal tool
- wquiles PhD-M6 Programable driver for M6
*
Others lights and accessories*
- Lumens Factory (many bulbs, LED dropins)
- Ultrafire WF500
- Hugsby B3 custom burnt bronze ("the Firestater")
- Uniquefire L2 R5
- Lumapower MRV XML
- Yezl 9T
- Trustfire X9
- Convoy C8 (XML, XML2, KW cslnm1.tg, SST40, SFT40)
- Convoy S2
- KDLitker E6

Cheers,
Diônata


----------



## MAD777

4sevens XP2L-X
4sevens Mini123

Acebeam H20vn XPL-HI 5000K driverVNX
Acebeam EC50vn II XHP70.2 4500K
Acebeam EC60vn XHP35 HI 5000K
Acebeam K40Lvn XPG2 PDT 5000K
Acebeam T21vn XPG2 PDT 5000K
Acebeam X45vn [email protected] 6500K driverVNX

Astrolux 01 Cu Nichia 219b
Astrolux K01 Cu XPL 5000K
Astrolux S41 Cu/Al quad Nichia 219b
Astrolux SC Cu XPL-HI

BLF-GT XHP35 HI 4500K
BLF-Q8 [email protected] 5000K

D.Q.G. Tiny III 26650 [email protected] 5000K

Eagletac D25A Nichia 219b
Eagletac D25Cvn ti XPL PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac TX25Cvn XPG2 PDT 5000K driverVNX
Eagletac S200C2vn XPG2 PDT 4000K driverVN
Eagletac M25C2vn.50 XHP50.2 6500K
Eagletac M30Cvn [email protected] PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac M30CvnT XP-G2 PDT 5000K driverVN
Eagletac MX25L3C [email protected] 219b
Eagletac MX25L3Cvn [email protected] boosted 7000K
Eagletac MX25L4Cvn [email protected] PDT 5000K driverVNX

Emisar D1vn SST40 Shaved Dome
Emisar D4 Quad Nichia 219c
Emisar D4vn Quad XPG2 PDT

Helius Signa IX XPG2 5000k

Jaxman E-2 Nichia 219b
JetBeam Mini-1vn
JetBeam T6vn [email protected] PDT 5000K

Lumintop Worm Cu
Lumintop TOOLvn XPL HI 5000K driverVN
Lumintop Prince Cu/CF
Lumintop GTvn Mini W2

Manker E14 Cu quad Nichia 219b
Manker U21vn XPL PDT 5000k driverVNX
Manker MK34 [email protected] 219b 5500K

Maratac AAA CuMaratac 123 Cu

Mateminco MT07vn W2

Nitecore ThumbVN
Nitecore P12GT XPL-HI CW
Nitecore EC4SW MTG2 NW
Nitecore EC4S XHP50 CW

Niwalker MM18vn [email protected] NW+ XML2 U3 PDTn

Noctigon K1vn SBT90

Petzl Tikka XP

Princeton Tec EOS

Thrunite Ti2 Thrunite TN36UTvn [email protected] shaved 5000K
Thrunite TN40vn [email protected] HI 5000K driverVNX
Thrunite TN42vn XHP35 HI 5000K

Seraph P60vn XPG2, single mode

Sky Lumen Zoom 18 XPG2, single mode
Sky Lumen SL2 triple XPL PDT 5000K

Sunwayman V11Rvn XML2 U4


----------



## jumpstat

McGizmo PD-S Al Ha3
McGizmo PD-Mule Ti
McGizmo Haiku XP-G
Surefire E1L
Olight i1R 2 Pro
Wurkkos TC12
Wurkkos HD15

All edc lights, no safe queens. 😀


----------

